# May BFP - roll up roll up!!



## Hanskiz

Hello all :flower:

So, the April BFP didn't happen for me. There are any number of reasons for this and ultimately I think it must be a good thing as it gives my body more time to recover.

It looks like this cycle will be the real test. I am going to be using opk's, treating my body like a temple and BDing like a crazy rabbit!!

Who else is in?

Are you trying anything different this cycle? 

Fingers crossed this is it. May is my favourite month so here's hoping.... 

January 2012 babies all round! :happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

Hanskiz said:


> I am going to be using opk's, treating my body like a temple and BDing like a crazy rabbit!!

:haha: I like that, crazy rabbit! I'm not sure whether I will be able to try in May, but hopefully I will know more after my appt. with a FS on Tues. I hope I can get to try with you on this cycle though! Maybe I should start temping again and trying the OPKs so I can figure out when I ovulate again.


----------



## JulianasMommy

i will be allowed to try again in May too... Im in.


----------



## mercedes2010

Count me in!!!! I am ovulating around the 27th this month so a May :bfp: is my goal!! Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I already made an may testing thread, if you want to join it!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/584233-may-testing-thread-count-down-me.html


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello ladies :flower:

Well CD2 is turning out to be PAINFUL!! 
I'm taking apirin for the pain which I wouldn't normally do but I'm hoping it will help clear me out a bit more effectively. No idea whether it will work but it can't hurt.

How are all of you doing? Where are you in your cycles? 

I was just thinking, this time 2 years ago I was in early labour with my daughter - probably feeling very similar pain to what I have now!

Anyway, good luck to all of you - I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much this time round, I'm certainly not going to be testing early. I will wait until the 13th. Friday the 13th could be lucky right??

FX'd this is our month. May flowers and all. xx


----------



## Hanskiz

mercedes2010 said:


> Count me in!!!! I am ovulating around the 27th this month so a May :bfp: is my goal!! Baby dust to everyone!

Me too! What CD are you on now?


----------



## vonz

can I join in this? i mced in feb and jus completed my 3 weeks bcp to regulate my PCO cycles.. now on CD14. havent O yet and think not anytime soon.


----------



## Mellybelle

I guess im out for an april bfp... Count me in for may.


----------



## Fizzio

I'm in - just! Due to test on May 1st. Fingers crossed girls :) x


----------



## Alpinestars

I'm in ! 15 days post MC no positive Opk yet so I'm a May hopeful !!
I like May too ! Our wedding anniversary is the 6th so a BFP would be a lovely 11th year gift :wink:

:dust: to all 
X


----------



## hollyw79

Me! :) I want to still hope that I get a BFP regardless of all of the crap my body went through this past week. :dust: times 2 BAJILLION ZILLION for us!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mercedes2010

Hanskiz said:


> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Count me in!!!! I am ovulating around the 27th this month so a May :bfp: is my goal!! Baby dust to everyone!
> 
> Me too! What CD are you on now?Click to expand...

It's CD 5 for me today! I have a 30 day cycle, so a teensy bit longer than the average! Hoping for a New Year's :baby:! teehee! My ovulation calculator says I will most likely be fertile between the 24th and 28th...seems like a big window to me but it just looks like we'll be doing a lot of :sex: that week! Yays!!! :haha:

If we conceive this cycle my EDD is January 17th. Anone else doing the BD the last week of April???


----------



## rachelbubble

Hi ladies!!!

I think alot of us are in lots of threads for May BFPs but ill join them all....i appreciate all the help i can get :)

So....IM IN!! CD5 for me, feeling very positive about this cycle, dont know why but i hope it will help me!!!

***STICKY BABY DUST*** To all!!!

x x


----------



## rachelbubble

mercedes2010 said:


> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Count me in!!!! I am ovulating around the 27th this month so a May :bfp: is my goal!! Baby dust to everyone!
> 
> Me too! What CD are you on now?Click to expand...
> 
> It's CD 5 for me today! I have a 30 day cycle, so a teensy bit longer than the average! Hoping for a New Year's :baby:! teehee! My ovulation calculator says I will most likely be fertile between the 24th and 28th...seems like a big window to me but it just looks like we'll be doing a lot of :sex: that week! Yays!!! :haha:
> 
> If we conceive this cycle my EDD is January 17th. Anone else doing the BD the last week of April???Click to expand...

Hi hun!!

Im with you!! CD 5 for me too so we will be doing a lot of :sex: the end of April too....We can cheer each other on!!! :winkwink:

If we get our BFPs we'll be due at the same time as well!!!

Fingers crossed for us hun and :dust: to all!!

x x


----------



## rachelbubble

Fizzio said:


> I'm in - just! Due to test on May 1st. Fingers crossed girls :) x

You could be our first May BFP!!! :happydance: x x


----------



## Fizzio

rachelbubble said:


> Fizzio said:
> 
> 
> I'm in - just! Due to test on May 1st. Fingers crossed girls :) x
> 
> You could be our first May BFP!!! :happydance: x xClick to expand...

If only.........!!! Need to keep positive. 
:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## Fizzio

hollyw79 said:


> Me! :) I want to still hope that I get a BFP regardless of all of the crap my body went through this past week. :dust: times 2 BAJILLION ZILLION for us!!! :thumbup:

Hey Holly. Just read on another thread that you are poorly and in hospital :hugs: Get well soon hon and I hope that despite all that is going on for you, you manage to get a May BFP x


----------



## rachelbubble

Fizzio said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Me! :) I want to still hope that I get a BFP regardless of all of the crap my body went through this past week. :dust: times 2 BAJILLION ZILLION for us!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Hey Holly. Just read on another thread that you are poorly and in hospital :hugs: Get well soon hon and I hope that despite all that is going on for you, you manage to get a May BFP xClick to expand...

Ive just read that as well...

Get well soon hun and get yourself strong again for all that baby making!!!

x x :hugs:


----------



## jojo23

fingers crossed for us all xxxxx


----------



## CRC25

Count me in too!!! Im on cd11 today I started testing w/ opk's on the 8th I O'd on day day cd12 last month and cd14 the the 2 months previous.... Kinda confused as Ive been testing there was a line on the test line but as I get closer to suppose to be ovulating its like going away! somebody help!! this babymaking stuff if confusing! :( Good luck to everyone this month!!! :)


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> Count me in too!!! Im on cd11 today I started testing w/ opk's on the 8th I O'd on day day cd12 last month and cd14 the the 2 months previous.... Kinda confused as Ive been testing there was a line on the test line but as I get closer to suppose to be ovulating its like going away! somebody help!! this babymaking stuff if confusing! :( Good luck to everyone this month!!! :)

that happens to me too- it's normal. A lot of things can affect it- time of day- how long you've held your urine- and just hormones in general. Don't be discouraged though- it can go from being a faint line to dark in a matter of 6 hours- literally! So just keep checking hun :hugs:


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Count me in too!!! Im on cd11 today I started testing w/ opk's on the 8th I O'd on day day cd12 last month and cd14 the the 2 months previous.... Kinda confused as Ive been testing there was a line on the test line but as I get closer to suppose to be ovulating its like going away! somebody help!! this babymaking stuff if confusing! :( Good luck to everyone this month!!! :)
> 
> that happens to me too- it's normal. A lot of things can affect it- time of day- how long you've held your urine- and just hormones in general. Don't be discouraged though- it can go from being a faint line to dark in a matter of 6 hours- literally! So just keep checking hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you!! Im wait and try tom. is it okay to use the first morning urine or does it recommend not too?? im not sure what day to use as my ovulation day according to a 26 day cycle or a 28 day cycle...I calculated them both up I think there are only like a 2 day difference in actual ovulation ... guess hubby and me just going to be busy little rabbits for easter. :hugs:
So enough about me how are you? I hope that you are feeling some relief. Im praying for a speedy recovery for you so that you can get home and be with your husband and your son! Good luck to you this month. will you still be going on with your plan for the fertility meds?


----------



## wanting2010

Count me in!! This is my first cycle TTC after my m/c in early March.


----------



## mercedes2010

rachelbubble said:


> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Count me in!!!! I am ovulating around the 27th this month so a May :bfp: is my goal!! Baby dust to everyone!
> 
> Me too! What CD are you on now?Click to expand...
> 
> It's CD 5 for me today! I have a 30 day cycle, so a teensy bit longer than the average! Hoping for a New Year's :baby:! teehee! My ovulation calculator says I will most likely be fertile between the 24th and 28th...seems like a big window to me but it just looks like we'll be doing a lot of :sex: that week! Yays!!! :haha:
> 
> If we conceive this cycle my EDD is January 17th. Anone else doing the BD the last week of April???Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!! This is so exciting!!:haha:
> 
> Hi hun!!
> 
> Im with you!! CD 5 for me too so we will be doing a lot of :sex: the end of April too....We can cheer each other on!!! :winkwink:
> 
> If we get our BFPs we'll be due at the same time as well!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for us hun and :dust: to all!!
> 
> x xClick to expand...

Yay!!! This is so exciting! :haha: Hope we all get our BFP in May. My birthday is in May too so this would be the ultimate present!!


----------



## Cornish

Hello ladies and good luck to you all. I'm joining in the hope to be given the all clear for ttc in may following a molar pregnancy in feb. I know it's early but felt quite optimistic this morning! Xxx


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Count me in too!!! Im on cd11 today I started testing w/ opk's on the 8th I O'd on day day cd12 last month and cd14 the the 2 months previous.... Kinda confused as Ive been testing there was a line on the test line but as I get closer to suppose to be ovulating its like going away! somebody help!! this babymaking stuff if confusing! :( Good luck to everyone this month!!! :)
> 
> that happens to me too- it's normal. A lot of things can affect it- time of day- how long you've held your urine- and just hormones in general. Don't be discouraged though- it can go from being a faint line to dark in a matter of 6 hours- literally! So just keep checking hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! Im wait and try tom. is it okay to use the first morning urine or does it recommend not too?? im not sure what day to use as my ovulation day according to a 26 day cycle or a 28 day cycle...I calculated them both up I think there are only like a 2 day difference in actual ovulation ... guess hubby and me just going to be busy little rabbits for easter. :hugs:
> So enough about me how are you? I hope that you are feeling some relief. Im praying for a speedy recovery for you so that you can get home and be with your husband and your son! Good luck to you this month. will you still be going on with your plan for the fertility meds?Click to expand...

FMU isn't the BEST but in my opinion- you SHOULD still test with FMU in case you surged in the night time... Ideally you should try and test about 3 times a day when you are close to O time- when you wake up- in the afternoon- and at night- that way you can catch the surge as soon as possible and also so you don't miss it altogether. 

I am doing okay- I don't physically feel 100% yet and still having some pain but I AM home and that in itself is a huge relief. I was sooo back and forth on starting the fertility meds but I decided to take them. last night was my first dose. (((SIGH))) PRAYING it works!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Today is day 4 of AF and it is STILL heavy. YUCK. My Af's never used to be like this before the MC~ it used to be easing up on cd4 and gone by cd5.. but the 1st AF I had last month and this one too soooo heavy. ((SIGH)) 

But the good thing is.. it's one day closer to O time and hopefully one day close to a bfp! 

I started taking the fertility meds after a lot of thought since I was in the hospital all week... but I am going to just cross my fingers and hope everything goes okay!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Hi everyone :flower:

I've just been reading through and wanted to let you all know how much more positive I am about this cycle having read all your comments. It was a real pick-me-up. Made me smile and think 'yes, I can get pregnant this month'!!
Thanks a million. :thumbup:

Holly and Cornish - wonderful to have you back!!! 

So, CD 3 for me and OWWWWEEEEE! I don't normally get cramps after CD 1 but this month... ouch! I've been taking aspirin for the pain - which I wouldn't normally use - on the basis that it's blood thinning properties may help me to pass the 'whatever it is' - does that make sense?? It kind of did when I first thought it, but now I'm not so sure!

I'm feeling pretty postive about this cycle now (thanks to you) and quite looking forward to getting started! Last cycle we didn't get to BD at all until the day before I got my +opk as I was still spotting so hoping to get going a bit earlier this time. I think my fertile window is from 24th to 30th ish with ov predicted on the 28th. Gonna be a busy week!! 

Anyway - exciting times!! Good luck to you all and may May bring us many healthy and sticky bfp's! 

:happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## CRC25

Well Im CD12 today I O'd on day 12 last cycle and day 14 the 2 previous cycles. Started testing with Opk's on day 9 and still no Lh surge.... Started to get nervous. Its like the line is only getting lighter.... Someone please help! is the line suppose to be getting darker closer to O??? Good luck to everyone this month.... I think this is gonna be a good month for all of us! lots and lots of baby dust to everyone!!! :)


----------



## WoodyA

Hello ladies!!!
I'm on the ferry on the way home from a great weekend!!
AF finally came yesterday!!!! Making me CD2
And wow do I know about it! Soooo crampy!
But glad she's here!!!!

I'm in for a may BFP
Not checked my fertile window or testing date yet but will when I'm home 
Fx for a 28day cycle!

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> Hello ladies!!!
> I'm on the ferry on the way home from a great weekend!!
> AF finally came yesterday!!!! Making me CD2
> And wow do I know about it! Soooo crampy!
> But glad she's here!!!!
> 
> I'm in for a may BFP
> Not checked my fertile window or testing date yet but will when I'm home
> Fx for a 28day cycle!
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxx

I'm so glad SOMETHING has finally happened for you!! Not exactly the perfect outcome but at least you know where you are now.... May the road to a healthy bfp be a short one!! :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> I am doing okay- I don't physically feel 100% yet and still having some pain but I AM home and that in itself is a huge relief. I was sooo back and forth on starting the fertility meds but I decided to take them. last night was my first dose. (((SIGH))) PRAYING it works!!!

I'm glad you're in this month Holly. Just remember it worked FIRST (?) time last time around, so you're in with a REALLY good chance!! 

I'm glad you're feeling ok, if not your ususal self. Take it easy and look after yourself. 

Big :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Good morning everyone. :flower:

CD 4. Ooof! 

It does seem to be easing off a little now (I may take that back later), I'm not QUITE so crampy today. My last af was a week of heavy bleeding followed by 10 days of spotting, so I don't think it's even nearly over yet but it does seem a little less intense now.

I'm really looking forward to cracking out the opk's and making a start on the road to a bfp. Last month was so half hearted and worrying, I'm hoping this month will be a better effort. I need to call the EPU and try and get an ultrasound to check my uterus before we start TTC (ideally), although I think we'll just go ahead even if I can't - just hope for the best I guess. 

I don't know if it's possible to get PG again with retained products but we'll see. Obviously I'm hoping it's all come out already. 

ANYWAY... ramble ramble. 

Good luck all :thumbup:

Baby :dust: xx


----------



## Boomtastico

Count me in!! Been feeling a little depressed as no :bfp: in April so am all game for cracking on :sex: during this cycle. Im on CD 7 and am going to be using OPKs and also trying Pink Grapefruit juice which is said to help with CM which is all important for making sure :spermy: get to where they are going safely.

Last AF brought what I think was some left over Birth tissue so hopefully Im all clear now and ready to go :thumbup:

Hanskiz you mentioned taking aspirin? Does that help or is it purely for pain you are having?

Good Luck everyone :dust:


----------



## hollyw79

CR- sometimes the lines get progressively darker and sometimes they don't... you can't really trust that so just keep on testing! 

Woody- that sucks AF came- but I'm glad she DID finally show when she did if it had to come at all. It's a good feeling to have an official cd1 and be back on track towards getting a BFP! 

Hanskiz~ I'm a day ahead of you.. cd5- and AF is STILL here :shrug: like REALLY here! :growlmad: I am usually DONE by now! It was this way last month too though. I think I probably would for sure TTC but still get an US just in case.. I wouldn't want to wonder if it didn't work whether there was still something going on in there causing it. If anything- just for peace of mind! Hopefully there is NOTHING! :thumbup:

Boomtastico~ baby aspirin is thought to help prevent mc and also aid in implantation. I just started taking it after my mc and hoping it helps. There are quite a few threads on this.. here is one I just found:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/492241-baby-aspirin-helps-implantation-2.html


Cd5 for me. I have an ultrasound on Monday so see how my follicles are looking and I will probably have my IUI Thursday or Friday I am guessing if I ovulate when I normally do. Af is still here- YUCK. Hoping it eases up. I'm still not feeling 100% yet physically but just happy to be out of the hospital and sleeping in my own bed. I am doing my best to just be optimistic this cycle and to trust that each day I am getting one day closer to holding a :baby:!


----------



## WoodyA

Good luck to you Holly
Hope you get feeling 100% soon

I worked out AF showed up 35 days after my hcg hit zero
I conceived cd21 and got my BFP cd35 last time 

So it looks like since my implant removal ive changed to a 35 day cycle
I'm gonna bd based on a 28 day and 35 day cycle!! And opk too

Hubby thinks this month is a good month and he's up to the challenge!
He was quite upset yesterday when I told him AF had come, he said he was sure I was pregnant. Aww!


----------



## WoodyA

Bonus of AF coming- yesterday on the ferry I had some cocktails, and this morning I had a LARGE latte (had half a cup of decaff coffee a day since December, and I LOVE my coffee!)


----------



## WoodyA

What's everyones plans for dtd??!
I'm hoping every other day from around cd12 to 24 but with our work schedules this can be pretty hard!!
Maybe every 3 days might be more realistic!!

Hubby is gonna be away for the tww so just at the right time! AF couldn't have come at a better time really!


----------



## debzie

Hello there ladies

Im on cd 16 and waiting to ovulate I will be testing from the 1st May if I can hold off that long. Depends when I do actually ovulate.

Hollywood I wish you all the luck in the world this cycle.

Hanskiz glad you are feeling postive. I had slow to fall hcg my first Af 8 weeks post mmc finally flushed me. I had ultrasounds that detected nothing but at the EPU the midwife said all it can take is a few left over placenta cells that can produce hcg and trick your body into still thinking its pregnant. Thats why I waited until after first af and my hcg hit below 5 to ttc.

WoodyA same to you chick, new cycle and fresh start.

Last month I got a defo positive on cd 15 this cycle got an all but positive last night then got fainter today, could have surged during the night as I could not test today until 3.30pm today.

Have all my usual ovulation signs so I think it is imminent.


----------



## debzie

Double post sorry ladies


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> What's everyones plans for dtd??!
> I'm hoping every other day from around cd12 to 24 but with our work schedules this can be pretty hard!!
> Maybe every 3 days might be more realistic!!
> 
> Hubby is gonna be away for the tww so just at the right time! AF couldn't have come at a better time really!

I'm going to try to do every other day from cd10 to 17. Realistically it'll be from cd11 to 16 though!! I'm using opk's this month again so will try to every day around the +. We'll see.......


----------



## WoodyA

I don't want it to be too forced but I really don't want to feel we didn't do enough!!

At least if I think about a 35day cycle I won't be testing too early!!


----------



## rachelbubble

Hanskiz said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> What's everyones plans for dtd??!
> I'm hoping every other day from around cd12 to 24 but with our work schedules this can be pretty hard!!
> Maybe every 3 days might be more realistic!!
> 
> Hubby is gonna be away for the tww so just at the right time! AF couldn't have come at a better time really!
> 
> I'm going to try to do every other day from cd10 to 17. Realistically it'll be from cd11 to 16 though!! I'm using opk's this month again so will try to every day around the +. We'll see.......Click to expand...

Hello!!

We managed every other day last cycle but i didnt ovulate so gonna try and do that again starting last night (i thought i had a positive OPK last night but its faded to nothing today so obviously not :wacko:) OH away Fri and Sat night this week though so Thursday will have to be a BIG night!!! :winkwink:

On CD7 today..... Kinda just wanna KNOW im gonna OV this cycle as i didnt last cycle!! Really apprehensive about it!! Is anyone else in the same position??? I find myself OPKing 3/4 times a day to check!!! :dohh:

x x


----------



## WoodyA

Gonna be my first month opk properly
Quite nervous that it will make me even more stressed!!

The month I fell pregnant we so weren't expecting it at all, we spent 2 weeks apart on separate holidays and didn't bd much until after cd20 (thought it was too late and out as I presumed I still had a 28day cycle) got my BFP cd35 and clearblue conception indicator put conception around cd21.
I would LOVE to be oblivious again and just bd for the heck of it and get pregnant! But I know it won't happen like that!!


----------



## rachelbubble

WoodyA said:


> Gonna be my first month opk properly
> Quite nervous that it will make me even more stressed!!
> 
> The month I fell pregnant we so weren't expecting it at all, we spent 2 weeks apart on separate holidays and didn't bd much until after cd20 (thought it was too late and out as I presumed I still had a 28day cycle) got my BFP cd35 and clearblue conception indicator put conception around cd21.
> I would LOVE to be oblivious again and just bd for the heck of it and get pregnant! But I know it won't happen like that!![/QUOTE=WoodyA;10198889]




WoodyA said:


> SNAP!! We were NTNP when we got pregnant and had DTD once the whole cycle and it was way before my fertile time!! Wish i could take my head back there again but its impossible!! Didnt realise i was pregnant until i was 6 weeks!!
> 
> BUT....On the positive side for us all if it happened once it can and WILL happen again!!! :happydance:
> 
> x x


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA said:


> Hello ladies!!!
> I'm on the ferry on the way home from a great weekend!!
> AF finally came yesterday!!!! Making me CD2
> And wow do I know about it! Soooo crampy!
> But glad she's here!!!!
> 
> I'm in for a may BFP
> Not checked my fertile window or testing date yet but will when I'm home
> Fx for a 28day cycle!
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxx

Aw, woody, I thought for sure you'd have your BFP rather than AF. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## WoodyA

Well AF is certainly making her presence known!
Sooo heavy, I'm actually using tampons and pads :(
It's heavier than my mc bleed certainly.

It's so weird how she came, probably cos I was relaxed 
We went to a water park Saturday and I got a big kick in the ribs from hubby (accidental on a water slide) and went in a steam room and sauna at the spa. I remember thinking if I was pregnant I wouldn't be doing this and that tummy kick wouldn't have been good.
Then the next day she came!
DH wonders if I was a teeny bit pregnant and the kick n heat made me mc. But I don't believe I was.

If we catch this cycle I am already 3days pregnant!!!
Lol


----------



## WoodyA

Oh and I've decided not to use opk until after our hol in June and kinda see what nature does but just bd at the right times using calendar, it worked before

I think if I get obsessed with if I am ovulating it will ruin my holiday and stress me too much, I suppose we are ntnp until June.

Trying to get an appointment to have my thyroid bloods taken but with all the bank holidays they fully booked!! Grr!!


----------



## hollyw79

Woody-I'm sorry AF is so heavy- that is EXACTLY how mine was - I was using a tampon AND a pad AND waking up a couple of times in the night to change. :cry: This 2nd one is still more heavy than usual- not quite AS heavy- but it's day 6 and stillllllllllllll going UGH. It's finally down to spotting now so I should be thankful.. but I miss my old AF's!


----------



## Lolabelle

I think I may ovulate before the end of the month. I had an ectopic at the start of April and I'm just finished bleeding. I'm on to liners now. Given how regular my cycles are I should ovulate in the next couple of weeks so I'll be on board for a May BFP!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello ladies... :flower:

How is everyone doing? 

I'm on cd5 now and beginning to slow down on the bleeding. I was looking at my calendar today and realised it's only a week until super high fertility (in theory) so that's exciting. We'll start BDing at the weekend and aim to manage at least three times in the week. It'll be a challenge as we're both permanently exhausted but we shall do our best - it'll be so worth it!! 

I've been a bit slack taking my vitamins this past few days so need to get back in the habit with those and I'd quite like to get some Royal Jelly again before ovulation. 

I'm worried I'm going to have an odd length cycle this month so I might start with the opk's at the weekend just to make sure I don't miss ov. I have ov'd as early as cd8 (when my daughter was conceived) so I'm going to be watching cm etc like a hawk! Last cycle was 27 with ov on cd16 and the one before that was 25 -no ov (between ERPC and first af). I think I may ovulate earlier this cycle. 

I'm getting a good feeling about this month and I'm feeling much more relaxed about it all. What will be, will be! 

:hugs:


----------



## CRC25

Well CD14 today and finally got a postive Opk!!! yah. so does that mean ovulation can take place 12- 48 hours after???? How funny how a positve opk can make your day!!! haha..


----------



## Cornish

Hello ladies, I'm also suffering from very heavy af woodya. Have really been suffering with the cramps and backache too.
You are sounding very positive Hanskiz, not long till o day at all!!!! Fertile window is really close but af is still heavy for me! Started on soy yesterday (cd3) just in case we get the go ahead this month, or may ttc if we get a zero!!!
:hugs: to you all.x


----------



## mercedes2010

Just a little over a week until I ovulate!!!:happydance: Wer'e gonna do the BD like crazy! :haha: Wish me luck and lots of baby dust and positive opk! So excited!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz~ that's a great way to look @ it with the BD'ing starting in like a week! :) I agree- it's a good idea to OPK a couple of days early- honestly it can change ANY month for ANY woman so it's better to be on top of it! :thumbup: I LOVE the Royal Jelly btw! Good stuff! 

CRC- you can O in as little as 6 or all the way up to 48 hours later.. if you continue to OPK you can get a rough idea of how long your surge might be. I would BD for the next 2-3 days to make sure you have it entirely covered! 

Cornish~ FX'd that you get the all clear! I was the same way last month- still bleeding for awhile - close to the fertile window- but seemed to ovulate fine.

mercedes- will be here before you know it! It's about a week or so for me too! :dust: 



Looks like AF has finnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnally left the building!!! A full 6 days- not the norm for me. I plan to start OPK'ng in about 3 days on cd9.. especially since I am taking fertility meds- I don't know if it is going to affect my O date or not at all. Looks like there are quite a few of us around the same cycle time!! 

:dust:


----------



## Fizzio

WoodyA said:


> If we catch this cycle I am already 3days pregnant!!!
> Lol

This made me smile Woody! Bizarre isn't it that in dating a pregnancy you are pregnant before you've even ovulated! On that theory I am potentially 19 days pregnant!!! 

So I'm in the 2WW and testing on 1st May. This is the first month TTC after MMC and trying to feel relaxed but keep catching myself symptom spotting!!

Oh and just realised I may have 2 chances at the May BFP if I dont conceive this cycle and instead AF shows on May 1st! If that's the case I'll be chasing a end of the month BFP.


----------



## Fizzio

Cornish - lovely to see you back :) Fingers crossed you are able to TTC soon x


----------



## Hanskiz

Fizzio said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> If we catch this cycle I am already 3days pregnant!!!
> Lol
> 
> This made me smile Woody! Bizarre isn't it that in dating a pregnancy you are pregnant before you've even ovulated! On that theory I am potentially 19 days pregnant!!!
> 
> So I'm in the 2WW and testing on 1st May. This is the first month TTC after MMC and trying to feel relaxed but keep catching myself symptom spotting!!
> 
> Oh and just realised I may have 2 chances at the May BFP if I dont conceive this cycle and instead AF shows on May 1st! If that's the case I'll be chasing a end of the month BFP.Click to expand...

This is great - I am 6 days pregnant!!! Woooohoooooo!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello all :flower:


CD 6 - a bit crampy still but just spotting a tiny bit.. not too bad. :thumbup:

I've decided not to go back for a repeat ultrasound this month. I was chatting to OH about it and we agreed that we're both feeling quite happy and positive this month and finding out that there was definitely something in there would depress us too much. If we leave it as a possibility we can remain positive that everything is fine and just hope for the best rather than worrying about it. My mum also made a good point - people get pregnant with the coil in place sometimes so a bit of tissue or a blood clot is unlikely to have much effect!! I hope she is right! :flower:

I think the longer past mc I get the less stressed I am about conceiving again. I think after the mc I was sooo desperate just to be pregnant again I couldn't think about anything else. Now I've had some time to heal emotionally I feel ok about not being pregnant - especially in this beautiful hot weather! :happydance:

I've decided I will go back to the doctor if I haven't conceived by the end of June - and perhaps get checked up with regards to retained products and maybe push for something to be done if it is still there. For now, we'll try but not too hard and we'll enjoy our daughter and the weather and leave the worrying for later. If I have problems conceiving I will be devasted but there is no point worrying about something that hasn't happened yet - and may not happen. 

We'll be starting the BD marathon at the weekend and I'll probably start opks around then too. I'm estimating ovulation as being in a week (my ticker is out as based on last month) so we should manage to get a fair amount in by then!! 
Like I say, we'll not be taking it too seriously this month, I'm doing the opk's to get a feel for my cycles again but if it all works out like it did last cycle timewise I'll probably scrap them after this month as my EWCM is a really good indicator.

Sorry for the crazily long post - I've not had as much time to chat recently so had lots to say!! 

Huge buckets full of :dust: to everyone.... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Hello all :flower:
> 
> 
> CD 6 - a bit crampy still but just spotting a tiny bit.. not too bad. :thumbup:
> 
> I've decided not to go back for a repeat ultrasound this month. I was chatting to OH about it and we agreed that we're both feeling quite happy and positive this month and finding out that there was definitely something in there would depress us too much. If we leave it as a possibility we can remain positive that everything is fine and just hope for the best rather than worrying about it. My mum also made a good point - people get pregnant with the coil in place sometimes so a bit of tissue or a blood clot is unlikely to have much effect!! I hope she is right! :flower:
> 
> I think the longer past mc I get the less stressed I am about conceiving again. I think after the mc I was sooo desperate just to be pregnant again I couldn't think about anything else. Now I've had some time to heal emotionally I feel ok about not being pregnant - especially in this beautiful hot weather! :happydance:
> 
> I've decided I will go back to the doctor if I haven't conceived by the end of June - and perhaps get checked up with regards to retained products and maybe push for something to be done if it is still there. For now, we'll try but not too hard and we'll enjoy our daughter and the weather and leave the worrying for later. If I have problems conceiving I will be devasted but there is no point worrying about something that hasn't happened yet - and may not happen.
> 
> We'll be starting the BD marathon at the weekend and I'll probably start opks around then too. I'm estimating ovulation as being in a week (my ticker is out as based on last month) so we should manage to get a fair amount in by then!!
> Like I say, we'll not be taking it too seriously this month, I'm doing the opk's to get a feel for my cycles again but if it all works out like it did last cycle timewise I'll probably scrap them after this month as my EWCM is a really good indicator.
> 
> Sorry for the crazily long post - I've not had as much time to chat recently so had lots to say!!
> 
> Huge buckets full of :dust: to everyone.... :hugs::hugs:

Hanskiz- I can definitely understand not going back and just letting whatever happen, happen.. and regardless of what anything does or does not show- anything is still possible!! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Fizzio said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> If we catch this cycle I am already 3days pregnant!!!
> Lol
> 
> This made me smile Woody! Bizarre isn't it that in dating a pregnancy you are pregnant before you've even ovulated! On that theory I am potentially 19 days pregnant!!!
> 
> So I'm in the 2WW and testing on 1st May. This is the first month TTC after MMC and trying to feel relaxed but keep catching myself symptom spotting!!
> 
> Oh and just realised I may have 2 chances at the May BFP if I dont conceive this cycle and instead AF shows on May 1st! If that's the case I'll be chasing a end of the month BFP.Click to expand...

That's cool.. 2 chances for the price of 1 :winkwink: Hopefully you won't need to even worry about that and you get a BFP right away!


----------



## hollyw79

I'm copying my update from my journal.. tell me your thoughts ladies:

Soooo.. my DH drops a little bomb last night that he thinks we should skip the IUI this month It's because my body has been through SO much. I mean- pancreatitis- surgery- another pancreatic attack FROM the surgery- then I broke out in a freaking rash from the pain meds (which I'm on prednisone for right now) .. I should be clear of ALL meds by the time the IUI rolls around- and honestly I haven't taken any pain medication since Sunday... it's just the prednisone. I am really upset about this- because here I am taking Femara- which that in itself was a risk after having the pancreas issues that I am- and I CLEARLY asked him before doing so- and NOW - just because of the lingering rash- he wants to back out??!?!?! He says he is concerned about my health and wants to make sure I am ok- but honestly- I feel A LOT better- in fact- I did a little jogging yesterday and felt ok- and I plan on doing some today. I KNOW to take it easy as I don't want to irritate anything- but it just shows that I AM feeling better.. and the IUI is still like another 8 days away. MEN! I cried last night! I am really upset about this... and I 'm like "are you going to use a condom when you have sex with me to avoid me getting pregnant?" And he says no- so like to me this is stupid.

((SIGH)) He wants to call the FS to make sure he is okay with all of it. I'm really not happy about it- - and he still wants me to take the Femara while we're sorting this out -- I only have 2 days left of it. I don't want to go through with it though- and not have his 100% support- and then having something bad (God forbid) happen- and then him blame me or something, you know??

What would you ladies do? Would you skip a cycle?? I am sure most of you can understand how AWFUL that prospect is- especially after freakin having a miscarriage in February.... I feel like I've already waited forever...

I feel like I can probably pressure him into going along with it.. but I really want him to want it too and for him to feel like we're making a good decision. I definitely recognize that I've been through a lot- I told him too- whose been the girl in the hospital bed? That would be me! and WHO went through all of the physical effects from the mc- that would be ME. Yes- he lost a child too- and I know he lost IMMENSELY as well- I am not undermining that at all- but quite frankly- if he thinks it was bad for him- it was 10 times worse for me to be bleeding every time I went to the bathroom and to have to undergo the D&C.. all of it.

Anyway, PLEASE PRAY for me that he feels @ peace about doing the IUI. I really couldn't imagine delaying this any longer- I've been waiting for this since February 7th- the day I knew I was miscarrying.


----------



## LeeC

Hi everyone.

So I am on CD 3 and so impatient already.

I was really praying for my Xmas baby, but looks like someone had other plans for me, so looking to perhaps getting my BFP in May.

I am not going to be using OPK's or EPT's this month and am leaving it down to Mother Nature, as last month I really did go crazy with symptom spotting and testing and tbh, enough is enough, I don't think it was particularly helpful to my physical or mental health!!!

It will be so hard trying to resist, but I'm going cold turkey.

Hanskiz, sounds like you are taking a good approach and healthy attitude toward ttc, I am signing up for this too.

Good luck to all xxx


----------



## rachelbubble

Hello ladies...

CD9 for me and time to :sex: like crazy over the next 2 weeks!!! Ha!! Glad im a teacher and have had the Easter holidays to regain my strength!!! :winkwink: OH away Fri and Sat night so will have to make sure lots of :spermy: are up there waiting incase i OV whilst he's away!! Need to get busy tonight and tomorrow!!!

Hanskiz - I totally get how youre feelin!! Its been exactly 3 months today since i miscarried and i feel so much better. I dont feel as crazy about DTD and TTC anymore and my thoughts are on planning our holidays, enjoying a glass of wine and generally enjoying life again!! Obviously id love a BFP as soon as possible BUT i think im in a good place now that i can relax and enjoy just being with my OH again rather than always having my thoughts on whether or not ill get pregnant this time!!! Hopefully this positive thinking will help us get our BFPs!!! :happydance:

Holly - Wow, i understand how hard that must be! If my OH suddenly decided we shouldnt try for a while id be gutted. Even though ive relaxed my attitude towards TTC, not having a chance this month would put me right back!!
Id maybe try and talk him round and explain that you are ready and nothing would make you feel better than having another go this month! He's just concerned about you and being lovely so if you explain that its what you want im positive he wants it too!! :hugs:

I think most of us ladies are reaching our fertile times so good luck to everyone and sticky :dust::dust::dust: to everyone!!!

x x x :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Holly - I don't know what to suggest honey. It sounds like that is a proper conversation you and DH need to have. 

I can see why he is worried but his timing in bringing it up could have been better! 

Whatever you decide to do, just make sure it's what you BOTH want and that you are totally agreed on it. I know that sounds obvious but sometimes it's easier said than done. 

Remember, although it seems like an eternity now - one more month won't make much difference in the long run, it's easy to get bogged down in the moment when TTC and every month that goes by seems like precious time lost, but when you have your baby (as you undoubtedly will) it will all seem so inconsequential. It doesn't matter WHEN you conceive - what matters is that you are healthy and happy and that you carry to term and have a healthy and happy baby. If TTC this month is the right thing to do, then that is what you'll do, if waiting a cycle is a better idea then that is what you'll do. Have faith in yourself - and listen to your body. If you feel ok, then go for it!!! 

Big :hugs: I'm sure you'll make the right decision between the two of you... All will be well. :flower:


----------



## hollyw79

:hugs: thanks rachelbubble and Hanskiz :)

I went and had lunch with DH and we talked about it some more. I actually researched the medicine I am on and SURPRISINGLY some FS actually PRESCRIBE it to help with fertility!!! What I am taking is an immune suppressor - so the thought behind it for fertility purposes is that it helps the woman's body from attacking the sperm and then the embryo aiding in conception and long term as well. Now, with that being said- I AM on a higher dose right now but it's being tapered off- I HIGHLY doubt this is going to be in my system 8 days from now when I have the IUI and then 7 days approximately for implantation anyway- BUT .. if there IS anything lingering- it actually might be a good thing- although 15 days.. I doubt it. 

I know my DH is just concerned about me... and NO, for sure- I won't die @ the loss of one month - it's just I feel like I've lost this WHOLE year already as a result of the miscarriage... 

So.. with that being said.. after our talk at lunch- we are just going to wing it and have faith that whatever is meant to happen- will happen- either way. I know he knows how badly disappointed I'd be and I am SURE that is a large part in his agreeing to go along with it.. but I seriously would never do ANYTHING that would jeopardize a pregnancy- I mean- I went through a miscarriage- I KNOW how bad it is and I will do ANYTHING to avoid it- so if I thought there was any potential risk- I would be the one backing out. 

:thumbup: So- we're still on for the IUI! (And plenty of Bding :winkwink: )


----------



## Hanskiz

Holly - I'm glad you guys are going to go ahead. I'm sure you're right that everything will be fine. You know your body and if the FS thinks its ok then I'm sure it is. 

I'm really excited for you this cycle as you have such a good chance!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> Hanskiz~ that's a great way to look @ it with the BD'ing starting in like a week! :) I agree- it's a good idea to OPK a couple of days early- honestly it can change ANY month for ANY woman so it's better to be on top of it! :thumbup: I LOVE the Royal Jelly btw! Good stuff!
> 
> CRC- you can O in as little as 6 or all the way up to 48 hours later.. if you continue to OPK you can get a rough idea of how long your surge might be. I would BD for the next 2-3 days to make sure you have it entirely covered!
> 
> Cornish~ FX'd that you get the all clear! I was the same way last month- still bleeding for awhile - close to the fertile window- but seemed to ovulate fine.
> 
> mercedes- will be here before you know it! It's about a week or so for me too! :dust:
> 
> 
> So I tested this morning at 9 am and it was super postive. lol and I tested today again at 3:30 pm and its back to negative. so do you still bd tonight since the test is back to negative??? guess will have to wait and see if my temps go up in the am to confirm ovulation. love learning all this stuff about myself.... Glad to hear your af is gone!! keep us informed ..Im excited to hear how the fer. meds do! :)
> Looks like AF has finnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnally left the building!!! A full 6 days- not the norm for me. I plan to start OPK'ng in about 3 days on cd9.. especially since I am taking fertility meds- I don't know if it is going to affect my O date or not at all. Looks like there are quite a few of us around the same cycle time!! :)


----------



## hollyw79

CRC- YES YES YES! DEFINITELY Bd tonight girlie! 2,000% for sure!!! AND tomorrow if you can!!! The egg can live up to 24 hours.. and now that it's negative- you have about 24 hours after that.. so for sure keep busy!!! :winkwink:

:dust: up the wazoo for you!!!!! :dust:


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> :hugs: thanks rachelbubble and Hanskiz :)
> 
> I went and had lunch with DH and we talked about it some more. I actually researched the medicine I am on and SURPRISINGLY some FS actually PRESCRIBE it to help with fertility!!! What I am taking is an immune suppressor - so the thought behind it for fertility purposes is that it helps the woman's body from attacking the sperm and then the embryo aiding in conception and long term as well. Now, with that being said- I AM on a higher dose right now but it's being tapered off- I HIGHLY doubt this is going to be in my system 8 days from now when I have the IUI and then 7 days approximately for implantation anyway- BUT .. if there IS anything lingering- it actually might be a good thing- although 15 days.. I doubt it.
> 
> I know my DH is just concerned about me... and NO, for sure- I won't die @ the loss of one month - it's just I feel like I've lost this WHOLE year already as a result of the miscarriage...
> 
> So.. with that being said.. after our talk at lunch- we are just going to wing it and have faith that whatever is meant to happen- will happen- either way. I know he knows how badly disappointed I'd be and I am SURE that is a large part in his agreeing to go along with it.. but I seriously would never do ANYTHING that would jeopardize a pregnancy- I mean- I went through a miscarriage- I KNOW how bad it is and I will do ANYTHING to avoid it- so if I thought there was any potential risk- I would be the one backing out.
> 
> :thumbup: So- we're still on for the IUI! (And plenty of Bding :winkwink: )

 I am so glad that you and your dh agreed to continue w/ the IUI! thats great news!! Im so excited for you!! hope that you are feeling better! :)


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC- YES YES YES! DEFINITELY Bd tonight girlie! 2,000% for sure!!! AND tomorrow if you can!!! The egg can live up to 24 hours.. and now that it's negative- you have about 24 hours after that.. so for sure keep busy!!! :winkwink:
> 
> :dust: up the wazoo for you!!!!! :dust:

Oh gosh I didnt know that!!! guess I gotta get busy! bet my dh will be happy! haha. so got a positive at 9 am and a negative at 3 pm so you have around 24 hrs! thats crazy you just made my night w/ your educational information! :dohh: lol.


----------



## Cornish

Morning ladies! I'm on cd6 and af seems to have finished, 5 heavy days and today nothing. Took 120 of soy today along with the pre natals, folic, and aspirin. Going to have bloods again today and hoping for my first zero, me and oh are excited about the possibility of ntnp!
How is everyone feeling? Holly, I'm so glad you made up and sorted things at lunch, it's great to know you both want the same thing and so sweet of your man to be so worried about you. 
Has the last few hrs gone well crc25?!!
Hope the spotting has stopped Hanskiz, fertile window is approaching for us both!!


----------



## WoodyA

Morning ladies
Hope you are all well

Cd5 for me and AF seems to be slowing, actually stopped overnight but back a little today

DH is getting happy to start the bd marathon!


----------



## WoodyA

I'm feeling so blah today, booked an appt for my thyroid check but I just know it's gonna be out of whack again

I hate this stupid disease
I have an identical twin sister and she doesn't have it, my dad does, I can't help thinking why me :(

I was a happy size 10-12 when I met my hubby n since I've gained weight n no matter how much excercise I do or good diet it just won't shift, my dr says it will once my thyroid is under control again 
My finger nails have become so brittle and my hair is coming out

Today I looked at myself in the mirror and just cried! I'm so worried about loosing all my hair! Hubby keeps calling me baldy (trying to lighten the mood but it so doesn't help!)

Then all this mc stuff on top!!! Grrrr!


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> I'm feeling so blah today, booked an appt for my thyroid check but I just know it's gonna be out of whack again
> 
> I hate this stupid disease
> I have an identical twin sister and she doesn't have it, my dad does, I can't help thinking why me :(
> 
> I was a happy size 10-12 when I met my hubby n since I've gained weight n no matter how much excercise I do or good diet it just won't shift, my dr says it will once my thyroid is under control again
> My finger nails have become so brittle and my hair is coming out
> 
> Today I looked at myself in the mirror and just cried! I'm so worried about loosing all my hair! Hubby keeps calling me baldy (trying to lighten the mood but it so doesn't help!)
> 
> Then all this mc stuff on top!!! Grrrr!

Life is so unfair! You poor thing. At least it is a controlable disease and you can get back to feeling normal again soon. Sorry you're feeling rubbish now though - really not what you need.

Big :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello everyone :flower:

Cd 7 today and back to spotting again. Quite a lot more than yesterday. I'm hoping I don't spot all the way through to ovulation again - that sucked! I know it's my body trying to expel this last bit of stuff, but actually that's not terribly reassuring as it indicates it's still there. Ho hum. 

Apart from that, all is well, not crampy (a tiny bit but not enough to need relief) and still feeling positive about this cycle. 

I'm aiming to start opk's on Saturday - I know that's early (I'm expecting to ovulate next Wednesday or Thursday) but you never know!!! Better to be waste a few than to miss it!!! I'll be tracking my cm again too as that is a really good indicator for me.

I'm feeling really tired at the moment and I've been craving (and eating) a lot of sugar. I'm trying to get back on track with being healthy the next few days so I need to curb that pretty sharpish! I'm still taking my vitamins but that's it really. I didn't get any Royal Jelly, I'll get some for next cycle I think. 

Wishing you all loads and loads of luck and sending you massive lorry loads of baby :dust: 

:hugs:


----------



## CRC25

Cornish said:


> Morning ladies! I'm on cd6 and af seems to have finished, 5 heavy days and today nothing. Took 120 of soy today along with the pre natals, folic, and aspirin. Going to have bloods again today and hoping for my first zero, me and oh are excited about the possibility of ntnp!
> How is everyone feeling? Holly, I'm so glad you made up and sorted things at lunch, it's great to know you both want the same thing and so sweet of your man to be so worried about you.
> Has the last few hrs gone well crc25?!!
> Hope the spotting has stopped Hanskiz, fertile window is approaching for us both!!

Thank you!! I think I covered my fertile window! lol. Good luck today! keep us posted w/ your numbers. praying that your back at zero! :)


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25- soooo glad you got it covered! :thumbup: The window isn't really THAT long and I wanted to make sure you had it ENTIRELY covered!!! Now we need a BFP!! :winkwink:

Cornish~ I *really* hope everything is back at 0 and that you can officially be done with all of that. It definitely sounds like you've done all of the right things and hopefully you can get the go ahead to NTNP! Sooo excited to have you here with us!! :hugs:

Woody~ I'm sorry my dear- I know having thyroid problems can wreak havoc on so many things. Definitely don't blame yourself if you're having a rough time losing weight too- I just had my thyroid checked and it's fine- and it's hard as HECK for me to lose even 5 lbs.. so even under normal circumstances it is incredibly difficult. That is cool that you have a twin sister! I didn't know that!! So how do you feel about having twins yourself??? Do you like being a twin?? 

Hanskiz- cd8 and I'm getting random spotting again myself. I have no clue whether it's from the hormonal messup from the mc- from the Femara that I am - from the rash medication I am on- NO CLUE! Or maybe it's just a fluke thing! I hope it eases up for both of us!! 


As for me- I AM so thankful that my DH is agreeing to go along with the IUI- it instantly put me in a MUCH better mood, lol. I am thankful to have a husband that DOES care more about my health :) Also, getting the random spotting on cd8 still and it's frustrating- it's SO light - and comes for one little minute- gone all day- and then there is a smidgen before bed and when I wake up. This happened last month too so I am chalking it up to just being "one of those things" 

We started BDing last night :thumbup: We're going to try and DTD every other day until I get a positive OPK- the night of the positive OPK I have to abstain for the IUI the next morning.. and then we will DTD the night after the IUI and probably the night after that just to make sure it is ENTIRELY covered!!! 

Lots and lots of dust for everyone! I can't wait to start hearing about a few BFP's!!!


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25- soooo glad you got it covered! :thumbup: The window isn't really THAT long and I wanted to make sure you had it ENTIRELY covered!!! Now we need a BFP!! :winkwink:
> 
> Cornish~ I *really* hope everything is back at 0 and that you can officially be done with all of that. It definitely sounds like you've done all of the right things and hopefully you can get the go ahead to NTNP! Sooo excited to have you here with us!! :hugs:
> 
> Woody~ I'm sorry my dear- I know having thyroid problems can wreak havoc on so many things. Definitely don't blame yourself if you're having a rough time losing weight too- I just had my thyroid checked and it's fine- and it's hard as HECK for me to lose even 5 lbs.. so even under normal circumstances it is incredibly difficult. That is cool that you have a twin sister! I didn't know that!! So how do you feel about having twins yourself??? Do you like being a twin??
> 
> Hanskiz- cd8 and I'm getting random spotting again myself. I have no clue whether it's from the hormonal messup from the mc- from the Femara that I am - from the rash medication I am on- NO CLUE! Or maybe it's just a fluke thing! I hope it eases up for both of us!!
> 
> 
> As for me- I AM so thankful that my DH is agreeing to go along with the IUI- it instantly put me in a MUCH better mood, lol. I am thankful to have a husband that DOES care more about my health :) Also, getting the random spotting on cd8 still and it's frustrating- it's SO light - and comes for one little minute- gone all day- and then there is a smidgen before bed and when I wake up. This happened last month too so I am chalking it up to just being "one of those things"
> 
> We started BDing last night :thumbup: We're going to try and DTD every other day until I get a positive OPK- the night of the positive OPK I have to abstain for the IUI the next morning.. and then we will DTD the night after the IUI and probably the night after that just to make sure it is ENTIRELY covered!!!
> 
> Lots and lots of dust for everyone! I can't wait to start hearing about a few BFP's!!!

Im excited about this cycle! I think somebody is going to get a BFP! Yes it is great to know that your dh really cares about your health first! and i think that you going forth with the IUI will make for a speedy recovery for you!! and so today im cd16 and my temp went up today! so guessing that makes me 1dpo! so now the 2ww! Im so glad that its easter this weekend to keep my mind off symptom spotting! lol... When is the IUI scheduled? :)


----------



## hollyw79

Yes, I agree- now you SORT OF get to relax :haha: .. if you can call "relaxing" in the 2ww even possible!! That is GREAT that your temp went up and everything looks good!!!! 

I am waiting to get a positive OPK to do the IUI.. all of the times that I've ever tracked it- I get a + usually on cd14 or cd15.. so I am guessing if that holds true still- that would be probably Friday of next week that I go in for the IUI. I actually have a Chemistry final on Sunday- I am *HOPING* that I don't get my positive late and end up having to squeeze both a final exam AND the IUI on the same day!.... so pray it comes when it usually does or EARLY!!! I don't know how the Femara will affect my O date... so that could change because of that too!


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> Yes, I agree- now you SORT OF get to relax :haha: .. if you can call "relaxing" in the 2ww even possible!! That is GREAT that your temp went up and everything looks good!!!!
> 
> I am waiting to get a positive OPK to do the IUI.. all of the times that I've ever tracked it- I get a + usually on cd14 or cd15.. so I am guessing if that holds true still- that would be probably Friday of next week that I go in for the IUI. I actually have a Chemistry final on Sunday- I am *HOPING* that I don't get my positive late and end up having to squeeze both a final exam AND the IUI on the same day!.... so pray it comes when it usually does or EARLY!!! I don't know how the Femara will affect my O date... so that could change because of that too!

I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree- now you SORT OF get to relax :haha: .. if you can call "relaxing" in the 2ww even possible!! That is GREAT that your temp went up and everything looks good!!!!
> 
> I am waiting to get a positive OPK to do the IUI.. all of the times that I've ever tracked it- I get a + usually on cd14 or cd15.. so I am guessing if that holds true still- that would be probably Friday of next week that I go in for the IUI. I actually have a Chemistry final on Sunday- I am *HOPING* that I don't get my positive late and end up having to squeeze both a final exam AND the IUI on the same day!.... so pray it comes when it usually does or EARLY!!! I don't know how the Femara will affect my O date... so that could change because of that too!
> 
> I'm so excited for you!!Click to expand...

I am excited too!!! ((SIGH)) How GREAT would be a BFP be.. it almost seems like a dream!


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> I am excited too!!! ((SIGH)) How GREAT would be a BFP be.. it almost seems like a dream!

A bfp would definitely be a bit of a shock now. I'm not sure I'd believe it for the first few days if I got one this cycle!!

I can't bear the waiting - first you wait to ovulate, then you have the dreaded 2ww, the if you get your bfp you have to wait 9 months to meet your baby!! 

I'm exhausted just thinking about it. Must be my hormones!


----------



## hollyw79

lol - me too.. it really is A LOT.. like it's SO MUCH just to get the BFP- then all of the hurdles that come after that- ESPECIALLY In our shoes after having a mc- it changes you- 

But- we can just take it one little step at a time... next up- OVULATION!!! :thumbup: and lots of good sex! :winkwink:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls can i join you please???? im due to ov in around 5-9 days, my cycles been anything from 24 - 28 days since my last m/c in nov so not sure what i'll get this month, im gona start using the clearblue digital ovulation predictor aswell as ic opk's as i dont wana miss it this month!! cant wait to get a smiley face!! Think im gona test on 12th may as this was the approx due date of my first little baba which i m/c so am hoping it may bring me some luck.......Good luck to you all.......xxx:hugs:


----------



## vonz

yesyes!! u can join us for all the support u can get and we can get too :) ((huggs))


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohh thanks hun, yeah its great to have so much support for one another....im sooo nervous about getting pg again, both of mine ended just past 5 weeks, my dh keeps telling me not to test until im at least a week late and i get past the 5 week mark but that is just an impossible task! Men just dont understand do they!! i bet im testing at 10dpo! lol!:wacko: i am very excited toooo, but the nerves do keep biting me in the butt! i keep thinking do i wana go through all the emotions again but i have to think positive as well as we all do........ive been to see a m/c specialist and had all the tests done (as im over 35) and they have all come back normal! So here we go again..... lets get that sticky May BFP i say!!!! COME ON GIRLS, yaaaaayyyy for Maaaayyyyy BFP's !!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls can i join you please???? im due to ov in around 5-9 days, my cycles been anything from 24 - 28 days since my last m/c in nov so not sure what i'll get this month, im gona start using the clearblue digital ovulation predictor aswell as ic opk's as i dont wana miss it this month!! cant wait to get a smiley face!! Think im gona test on 12th may as this was the approx due date of my first little baba which i m/c so am hoping it may bring me some luck.......Good luck to you all.......xxx:hugs:

:hi: Sounds like you're going to O right around when quite a few of us are! :flower:

I actually bought some of the CB digital OPK's yesterday too- especially since I am doing an IUI- timing is SO crucial- I don't want to leave any room for a mistake! :) 

Lots of dust for you! :dust:


----------



## Babybaba

Hey ladies! 
I'm gonna join you! 
I'm on cd8 do hoping to ovulate between cd12-15, as hubby away this weekend with work.... Fingers crossed! As we are both off those four days so planning lots of bd! Hehe!
The past 2 cycles I've had 2 chemical pregnancies! The first one I was on the contraceptive pill!! Stopped the pill, had very early mc! 
Got pregnant the 1st cycle ttc and sadly the little bean didn't stick :(!!

Also a couple of year ago I miscarried twins, at 7weeks, again I was on the pill!
Just so worried something is wrong with me, now we are actually ttc I hope we can become pregnant and go full term with a healthy prenancy and healthy bub!

So I'll be testing around 10th may, I'm imagining my cycles will be a bit all over the place with stoppng bcp, but hoping and praying for a bfp this cycle! And I can't wait to share in the joy of seeing others who have experienced a loss get their bfp's!!!

Baby dust to all
xoxo


----------



## Flowerbaby

lotsa sticky babydust to you hun xxxxx i cant wait for us all to start testing and see some BFP's on this thread! xxxx


----------



## WoodyA

Holly- I love being a twin and It would be so amazing to have twins myself!

I'm at work and its sooo busy so snapped me back into my normal self rather than moping! Hoping to bd tonight as AF seems to have gone again

Then it will be every 2/3 days for the foreseeable future as I'm gonna try avoid opks!!


----------



## hollyw79

Hi Babybaba! We're on the same cycle day :thumbup: I'm sorry that you've been through so much :( Hopefully this next time you'll have nothing but the healthiest and stickiest bean EVER! 

Woody~ that's awesome! I very much am nervous about the prospect of having twins- not only carrying them- but taking care of more than 1.. just taking care of 1 is SUCH a challenge! ... and with me being on fertility meds- there ARE higher odds of me having twins- not too high- but higher than average. 

I think I am going to start using OPK's on Saturday... tonight is my last dose of Femara and I am ready to be done with it! :) 

BFP! BFP! BFP!


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> I think I am going to start using OPK's on Saturday... tonight is my last dose of Femara and I am ready to be done with it! :)
> 
> BFP! BFP! BFP!

I'm starting with the opk's Saturday too. I'm kind of hoping I ovulate early - impatient, me??? Never!!

We start BDing over the weekend too. I'm hoping to manage both days, skip Monday (I work late) and do Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. We'll see....

There is part of me that wants not too try too hard, to avoid disappointment. I know that's not the right attitude but it helps me I think.

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Fizzio

Hey girls. Feeling a bit lonely as I'm nearly halfway through the 2WW - CD21 and most of you seem to be coming up to ovulating! Before the MC I never ever really thought about the 2WW - in fact I didn't even know to call it that til I landed here! But now I am so much more aware of my cycle and how I'm feeling. Oh to be able to return to those relaxed days.....

:dust: to everyone and fingers crossed you get your May BFPs xx


----------



## vonz

hollyw79 said:


> babyhopes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls can i join you please???? im due to ov in around 5-9 days, my cycles been anything from 24 - 28 days since my last m/c in nov so not sure what i'll get this month, im gona start using the clearblue digital ovulation predictor aswell as ic opk's as i dont wana miss it this month!! cant wait to get a smiley face!! Think im gona test on 12th may as this was the approx due date of my first little baba which i m/c so am hoping it may bring me some luck.......Good luck to you all.......xxx:hugs:
> 
> :hi: Sounds like you're going to O right around when quite a few of us are! :flower:
> 
> I actually bought some of the CB digital OPK's yesterday too- especially since I am doing an IUI- timing is SO crucial- I don't want to leave any room for a mistake! :)
> 
> Lots of dust for you! :dust:Click to expand...

me too! ive got some CB digital too for this week :) lets press in ladies! :D


----------



## vonz

babyhopes2011 said:


> Ohh thanks hun, yeah its great to have so much support for one another....im sooo nervous about getting pg again, both of mine ended just past 5 weeks, my dh keeps telling me not to test until im at least a week late and i get past the 5 week mark but that is just an impossible task! Men just dont understand do they!! i bet im testing at 10dpo! lol!:wacko: i am very excited toooo, but the nerves do keep biting me in the butt! i keep thinking do i wana go through all the emotions again but i have to think positive as well as we all do........ive been to see a m/c specialist and had all the tests done (as im over 35) and they have all come back normal! So here we go again..... lets get that sticky May BFP i say!!!! COME ON GIRLS, yaaaaayyyy for Maaaayyyyy BFP's !!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

u bring so much joy and energy into this thread! :D:D which cycle day r u at now? :):):) 

yes lets get that STICKY MAY BFP!!! :D:D:D:D


----------



## rachelbubble

So hows everyone getting on??

Just finished 2 days of DTD now for the weekend break whilst OH is away. intend to eat lots to get my energy levels ready for next week....

Im so excited about this cycle...really feel like we're gonna get some BFPs!!! Conceived around easter time :)

Whooooooo...... x x x


----------



## rachelbubble

What CD is everyone on??

Im CD11

x x


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz~ I soooooooo want to ovulate early! how did you read my mind like that???!?! :haha: I have no clue when I'll O this cycle after taking the Femara- we'll see!! Your BD plan sounds good! I am going to try and grab DH tonight- we did cd7 and I'm aiming for every other day up until cd12 then cd13,14.. probably skip cd15 the night before the IUI and do the IUI cd16 is my guess! 

Fizzio~ I know what you mean.. MORE knowledge makes you more aware and more antsy.. You get to lead the pack with a BFP!!!! :thumbup:

Vonz~ sticky BFP's are the ONLY things that we want around here!!! :) 

Rachel~ Easter babies would be WONDERFUL! 

I'm cd9 myself!


----------



## CRC25

Fizzio said:


> Hey girls. Feeling a bit lonely as I'm nearly halfway through the 2WW - CD21 and most of you seem to be coming up to ovulating! Before the MC I never ever really thought about the 2WW - in fact I didn't even know to call it that til I landed here! But now I am so much more aware of my cycle and how I'm feeling. Oh to be able to return to those relaxed days.....
> 
> :dust: to everyone and fingers crossed you get your May BFPs xx

Hi! Im CD17 today so im just a few days behind ya.. What day did you O? and im right there w/ ya before the m/c I didnt know anything and now that im here I feel so educated and Ill be talking to my dh and in short term codes and hes like what in the world are you talking about! lol. Lots of baby dust to you! and just try and relax in this 2ww.. I already decided this month I was not going to symptom spot and get my hopes up. Do you test before your af is even late? I usually due but thinking I need to quit focusing on that and just see if it comes or not.... easier said then done! Well praying for a relaxing weekend for you and good luck and Happy Easter!:flower:


----------



## CRC25

vonz said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls can i join you please???? im due to ov in around 5-9 days, my cycles been anything from 24 - 28 days since my last m/c in nov so not sure what i'll get this month, im gona start using the clearblue digital ovulation predictor aswell as ic opk's as i dont wana miss it this month!! cant wait to get a smiley face!! Think im gona test on 12th may as this was the approx due date of my first little baba which i m/c so am hoping it may bring me some luck.......Good luck to you all.......xxx:hugs:
> 
> :hi: Sounds like you're going to O right around when quite a few of us are! :flower:
> 
> I actually bought some of the CB digital OPK's yesterday too- especially since I am doing an IUI- timing is SO crucial- I don't want to leave any room for a mistake! :)
> 
> Lots of dust for you! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> me too! ive got some CB digital too for this week :) lets press in ladies! :DClick to expand...

Im a big fan in the cb digital I got my smiley face on CD14..... and Im now im CD17 ... ugh now the dreaded 2 ww. good luck to you this month!! :flower:


----------



## WoodyA

Cd6 for me and AF is over! Yey!
Bring on ov!!


----------



## CRC25

QUOTE=WoodyA;10252466]Cd6 for me and AF is over! Yey!
Bring on ov!![/QUOTE]

yah!!! Good luck this cycle! are you going to test w/ opk or do temps or just go by cm???? praying for you!!! and hope you and your family have a Happy Easter weekend!:flower:


----------



## Babybaba

hollyw79 said:


> Hi Babybaba! We're on the same cycle day :thumbup: I'm sorry that you've been through so much :( Hopefully this next time you'll have nothing but the healthiest and stickiest bean EVER!
> 
> Woody~ that's awesome! I very much am nervous about the prospect of having twins- not only carrying them- but taking care of more than 1.. just taking care of 1 is SUCH a challenge! ... and with me being on fertility meds- there ARE higher odds of me having twins- not too high- but higher than average.
> 
> I think I am going to start using OPK's on Saturday... tonight is my last dose of Femara and I am ready to be done with it! :)
> 
> BFP! BFP! BFP!


Ohhh holly! So cool we are on the same cycle day!! Thanks for your kind words and wishing you all the sticky baby dust in the world for your iui!!!

My opks still haven't arrived yet!! Grrr!!! But usually I can feel ovulation pains on the side i'm ovulating from just know that Cos dh is away this weekend that I'll get paranoid and think I'm feeling it! Lol! It's always the way eh!
He's back Monday! So can't wait to bd!! Hehehe!!

Please everybody keep us updated on your bfps! It really does give me hope to see others get their bfp's!!! We are in this together ladies!!
Xoxoxo


----------



## Fizzio

[/QUOTE]

Hi! Im CD17 today so im just a few days behind ya.. What day did you O? and im right there w/ ya before the m/c I didnt know anything and now that im here I feel so educated and Ill be talking to my dh and in short term codes and hes like what in the world are you talking about! lol. Lots of baby dust to you! and just try and relax in this 2ww.. I already decided this month I was not going to symptom spot and get my hopes up. Do you test before your af is even late? I usually due but thinking I need to quit focusing on that and just see if it comes or not.... easier said then done! Well praying for a relaxing weekend for you and good luck and Happy Easter!:flower:[/QUOTE]

Ooo you aren't far behind. I have no idea what day I O'd really. I have never tracked it with anything but made sure mid cycle that we had 8 days where we DTD 5 times!! So hoping to be lucky! If not I have invested in a CBFM for next month to try and be more accurate in catching the egg. I thought I wouldn't symptom spot but keep catching myself doing it and then get my hopes up and then tell myself off. Although never one for liking being at the front, I hope in this case I lead the pack for our May BFPs.

It's so good to be on this journey with all you girls for support :hugs:


----------



## mercedes2010

OK....very excited!! Had a great check-up yesterday at the Obgyn...she said Tuesday and Wednesday will be my most fertile days based on my 30 day cycle (still checking my CM and using OPKs)...we have a lovely day of uninterrupted BDing planned for Tues. because he's going out of town this week!! :haha: Can't wait...wish me luck and baby dust and the same to all of you cycling the same time as me!! Please God, let me have a May BFP!!!!! :spermy::dust:[-o&lt;


----------



## hollyw79

Babybaba~ that's awesome that you can tell when you O! The only time I was able to tell was in January when I took Clomid and it was STRONG and clear as day otherwise I rely solely on the OPK's!! Just BD when you can and that's all you can really do anyway, you know? 

Woody~ that's good that AF has left the building! :thumbup: I hope mine officially has - freaking 8 days of AF for me. TOO MUCH! 

CRC~ I Hope this is your last 2ww for a LONG TIME! I think I'd rather be in the 2ww than waiting to O.. that way I'd be closer to either being pregnant or just on to the next one! 

Fizzio~ I've heard a lot of great things about the CBFM. I have a brand new one sitting here .. but I can't use it since I am on fertility medication and it affects the test results unfortunately. I hope you don't need to crack it open!! :dust:

mercedes~ best of luck my dear!! :dust: Sounds like you have a great plan my dear! :hugs: 

I think I am quite tired of seeing pregnant women and I think we all need to start being one of the pack!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hanskiz

I just found this and wated to share....

A poem for all mothers in waiting...

I have longed and waited.
I have cried and prayed.
I have endured and planned over and over again.

Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.

I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore, and discover.
I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life.

I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold, and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream.

My dream will be crying for me.
I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.

I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend, and sister because I have known pain.
I know disillusionment, as I have been betrayed by my own body. I have been tried by fire and hell that many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.

I have prevailed.
I have succeeded.
I have won.

So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
I listen.

And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely.
I have learned the immense power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth when life is beyond hard.

I have learned a compassion that only comes by walking in those shoes.
I have learned to appreciate life.
Yes, I will be a wonderful mother.


----------



## Hanskiz

I'm feeling low today. Probably just tired but still rubbish. Just wishing none of this had happened, and worrying I'm never going to conceive again. The usual stuff. :cry:


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> I'm feeling low today. Probably just tired but still rubbish. Just wishing none of this had happened, and worrying I'm never going to conceive again. The usual stuff. :cry:

Aww hugs, I'm starting to realise that I'll be having these roller coaster emotions for a while

Yesterday I was so low and today I'm upbeat looking forward to bd tonight!

I hope you feel better soon

Xx


----------



## anna_marie

I wish I could join you guys.. but I don't even know when I should test! I havn't started my period since I lost my daughter in January. :( So hopefully I'll ovulate soon or start my period. So at least I'll know i'm ovulating! I'm still hoping for a may bfp tho!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so upset, why does my husband fight with me, right after we tried to conceive this month and I took clomid, and now he hopes I dont get pregnant. how hurtful!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> I'm feeling low today. Probably just tired but still rubbish. Just wishing none of this had happened, and worrying I'm never going to conceive again. The usual stuff. :cry:


super duper hugs!!!!!!! :hugs: I've been feeling the exact same way today.. like we got preggo 1st try with the fertility stuff- so the fear is there that it's not going to work out like that this next time around. ((((SIGH)))) That poem you posted was ABSOLUTELY LOVELY :flower: Thank you for sharing it- it really struck a chord and anyone who posts on this board can benefit from reading that.. you should maybe post it as a new thread?? 

Have faith my dear.. believe it and you will see it!!


----------



## hollyw79

9babiesgone said:


> I am so upset, why does my husband fight with me, right after we tried to conceive this month and I took clomid, and now he hopes I dont get pregnant. how hurtful!!!

my DH pulled this on me too right in the middle of me taking fertility meds. I'd bet he is just scared and concerned and I am sure if you sat him down and talked it out ~ that you could change his mind!! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

anna_marie said:


> I wish I could join you guys.. but I don't even know when I should test! I havn't started my period since I lost my daughter in January. :( So hopefully I'll ovulate soon or start my period. So at least I'll know i'm ovulating! I'm still hoping for a may bfp tho!

That definitely is a long time.. have you thought about taking Provera I think it's called?? It helps bring on AF?? Definitely PLENTY of time to get a May BFP!!! :dust:


----------



## hollyw79

Woody- that is SOOO true.. I think I need to come to terms that my emotions are going be up and down for awhile. Just out of nowhere I started crying in bed last night about the miscarriage. :cry: I *DO* feel like for the most part- I am better.. but I definitely have those "down in the valley" type moments!


----------



## hollyw79

Today has been an emotional rollercoaster for me too- I went to bed upset- woke up not feeling so hot after not getting a good night's rest... I had a REALLY good day thought just enjoying spending time with my son as he was off from school today. The poem Hanskiz posted is soooo true! I have never felt ungrateful for my son- NEVER- but I do admit- there is a new source of amazement looking @ him after the miscarriage. Like how BLESSED am I to be this beautiful little boy's mother??? How blessed am I to have someone drawing me butterflies and flowers while I'm in the hospital to help make his mommy feel better??? SO, SO, SO thankful! 

Tonight we colored some eggs for Easter :thumbup: Brings back great childhood memories for me! Have I said how thankful I am for my little man?!?!?! Here are some pics from tonight: 
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/hollw79w/011.jpg


He is a HUGE Mario fan.. so he wrote "Mario & Luigi" on one of his eggs! Love his lil hands! 

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/hollw79w/014.jpg

Love my lil man! 

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/hollw79w/022.jpg


----------



## dimplesmagee

So, this is the Thread where my favorite ladies have traveled too :) I read through most of your posts, but not really having the energy to post much more then "hello, I'm thinking of you all!" 

Been absolutely exhausted lately....thyroid is not the problem, anemia, not the problem, I'm not pregnant....visit to my PCP on THursday in hopes of some relief!!!!

Holly, thanks for posting those pics! Joey has an easter egg hunt tmrw. Can't wait to watch him run around the yard :)


----------



## vonz

Hanskiz said:


> I'm feeling low today. Probably just tired but still rubbish. Just wishing none of this had happened, and worrying I'm never going to conceive again. The usual stuff. :cry:

((HUGS)) we've been there and still are here after our mc.. know what u mean love. we're in this tgt kays. :)


----------



## vonz

9babiesgone said:


> I am so upset, why does my husband fight with me, right after we tried to conceive this month and I took clomid, and now he hopes I dont get pregnant. how hurtful!!!

im so sorry abt the fight love. ((HUGS)) im sure its not intentional and he still loves u. ((HUGS))


----------



## vonz

dimplesmagee said:


> So, this is the Thread where my favorite ladies have traveled too :) I read through most of your posts, but not really having the energy to post much more then "hello, I'm thinking of you all!"
> 
> Been absolutely exhausted lately....thyroid is not the problem, anemia, not the problem, I'm not pregnant....visit to my PCP on THursday in hopes of some relief!!!!
> 
> Holly, thanks for posting those pics! Joey has an easter egg hunt tmrw. Can't wait to watch him run around the yard :)

Hi dimplesmagee! welcome welcome! :) :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Neversaynever

Hello everyone!

Well no April BFP for us either and currently on CD6 if use the USA timeline or CD5 if I do UK timelone. Not sure which one to go with as was away when AF started.

Anyway, OH is totally on board with TTC which I am so relieved about and Vegas did us the world of good.

Good to see familiar names too...like a new family :D

Lets get some BFP's coming ladies and :dust: to all

XxX


----------



## mercedes2010

@holly: Thanks for sharing those pics! My daughter and I did eggs the other day so this really made me smile...here's hoping she becomes a big sis soon!
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hanskiz

Good morning all :flower:

I'm still feeling a bit low this morning. I'm not really sure why but it certainly isn't going to help with babymaking. The last thing I want to do is BD at the moment. Sigh. :cry:

I guess it will pass and I'll bounce back soon. I certainly hope so, we need to start BDing today (ideally). I'll start opk's this afternoon - still hoping for early ovulation but no EWCM in sight so not overly optimistic as it normally turns up five or so days before ovulation. I don't seem to be spotting (yet) today so that is good. 

Anyway, I'm a bit doom and gloom now so I think I'll leave you ladies until I can say something positive!

:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Morning Hanskiz and ladies, sorry to hear some of you are having a positivity slump, I know where you are! Def agree that this whole thing is very up and down on emotions and difficult. I hope you are feeling better soon. 
Afm I'm on cd8 now and due to o Thursday (according to chart thing I have) so will start with every other night this month as still don't have the all clear but don't want to let another month pass with not trying. It's hard. No spotting for me today either so hoping that's the end of af and move on to o. I have been getting terrible cramps on right hand side-soys affect maybe?
:hugs: to you all, and here's to some bfp coming soon.xx


----------



## WoodyA

Morning ladies!
Cd7 for me, AF is certainly over and we dtd last night 
I'm looking forward to ov!
Gonna cover the 2 week period as I don't know if I'll be on a 28 or 35 day cycle (not opk this month)
Gonna be a busy fortnight! Hope we make it!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello again.... :flower:

I'm glad so many of you are here and feeling positive - has helped to pick me up a little. I'm beginning to think that a lot of these mood swings are hormonal - perhaps it's the estrogen this time!! I'm right in thinking it begins to rise after af and before ov right?? :wacko:

Thanks so much Holly and Mercedes for posting pics of your kids - made me remember how lucky I am to have my beautiful daughter and to take pleasure in her rather than mourning my loss. :thumbup:

I have a friend who lost her son shortly after he was born one month ago today. I've been thinking about her a lot the last few days and I think that might be a contributory factor to my low mood. I'm sending her lots of love today - please do the same. 

:hugs: and :dust: and THANKYOU - once again for lifting my spirits and making the world less grey today. :flower:


----------



## hollyw79

dimples~ I'm sorry you've been so tired and worn down :( I definitely have phases where I go through that and nothing I do seems to help. Are you taking any vitamin B supplements like Super B complex or B12?? It honestly might help.. my sis is a nurse practitioner and it's something she takes herself and also has me on and it helps me out some. 

https://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/200304/vitamin-b-key-energy

neversaynever~ I am so glad your DH is on board!!!! Hope you get a BFP right away!!! 

Mercedes~ how old is your daughter?? My son is going to be 9 in August~ I can't believe he is still an only child. (SIGH) That's what happens though when you get divorced & it takes YEARS to find a good man!!! lol... I am hoping to make my DH a daddy soon.. he is soooo incredible with my son and I'd LOVE for my son to know what it's like to have a brother or a sister! 

Cornish~ I know that has to be SO hard to be itching and ready to go and still questioning whether it's okay or not!! Your levels are so low already.. so hopefully you get the complete clear so you can put this all behind you! 

Woody~ good luck on the :sex: We've started- every other day.. not sure how long we're going to have to cover either! 

Hanskiz~ lots of sunshine and cheer for you! :flower: I am SURE its hormones wreaking havoc and making things harder. I know I can be very up and down and times.. it's totally normal. It really wasn't THAT long ago that we went through this whole mess. :hugs:


As for me~ cd10.. I started my OPK's today- a 2nd line is there but definitely not positive. I am soooooo hoping I ovulate on time and not late after taking the Femara. We will have the IUI the day after I get a positive OPK and we are BD'ing until then too. I don't want the IUI to fall on the weekend though .. my doctor's office is open on Saturday and Sunday for it.. but I have a final exam for my Chemistry class on Sunday and I am just PRAYING the 2 things don't fall on the same day. I haven't been sleeping well the last few nights and I *FINALLY* got a good night's rest last night so I am feeling better! I am excited for Easter tomorrow- having my parents and sisters over and doing an easter egg hunt for my son! :)


----------



## mercedes2010

@holly: My Emily is ten...she was a Valentine baby! Hoping for a New Year baby this time around!

To all the ladies feeling blue: I woke up a bit weepy this morning, don't know why. I am anxious and I know I shouldn't be. Then I saw my ticker and it said I was entering my fertile period this weekend...I don't know whether to be happy or nervous. It's like getting to the top of the roller coaster ride and the downhill grade is next! :haha: Oh, I'm looking forward to all the sex...lol...just not that TWW!!! 

Praying and trying so hard for that :bfp: !!!!


----------



## Cornish

It is hard Holly but we've decided to kinda go for it this month! Started today!! And will dtd every other day until after fertile window-if I have the strength! The sunny days and time at home with family have made me more positive and realise how very much I want this next baby.
Positive thoughts to all you ladies. Glad you are feeling a little better Hanskiz, your friends baby must be on your mind, such a terrible thing to happen. :hugs:


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> Babybaba~ that's awesome that you can tell when you O! The only time I was able to tell was in January when I took Clomid and it was STRONG and clear as day otherwise I rely solely on the OPK's!! Just BD when you can and that's all you can really do anyway, you know?
> 
> Woody~ that's good that AF has left the building! :thumbup: I hope mine officially has - freaking 8 days of AF for me. TOO MUCH!
> 
> CRC~ I Hope this is your last 2ww for a LONG TIME! I think I'd rather be in the 2ww than waiting to O.. that way I'd be closer to either being pregnant or just on to the next one!
> 
> Fizzio~ I've heard a lot of great things about the CBFM. I have a brand new one sitting here .. but I can't use it since I am on fertility medication and it affects the test results unfortunately. I hope you don't need to crack it open!! :dust:
> 
> mercedes~ best of luck my dear!! :dust: Sounds like you have a great plan my dear! :hugs:
> 
> I think I am quite tired of seeing pregnant women and I think we all need to start being one of the pack!!! :thumbup:


I have already told myself that I will not symptom spot this month... I am already 3dpo today! :) And let me tell you something its so funny. I went to the mall w/ my mom and everytime she sees a pregnant woman she says to me dont look. lol.... and I counted we saw 11 yesterday.. .its like if you buy a new red car then everybody has that same RED car..... oh goodness gotta love this! we we all finally get our bfp we all will look back and laugh at ourselves! its the only way we all can get thru this together is to laugh a little!! :flower:


----------



## CRC25

Hanskiz said:


> I'm feeling low today. Probably just tired but still rubbish. Just wishing none of this had happened, and worrying I'm never going to conceive again. The usual stuff. :cry:

I hope that you feel better soon!! just dont worry. stress and worry are 2 things we dont want when trying to conceive.... so keep your head up and stay strong! God is good! wishing you lots of luck this cyle! :)


----------



## dimplesmagee

Thanks Holly. I will see what my Dr. says on Thursday and if he has no idea, then I will start taking something just so it feels like I'm doing something! :) 
Yesterday, I woke up at 10am after getting about 10-11 hours of sleep. I took an hour nap in the afternoon, and wanted to head to bed at 730pm with my son, but didn't b/c the evenings are my time w/ my husband. I broke down and started crying last night b/c I'm SOOO tired. I feel like every night I pull an all nighter. 

I've had periods throughout the day lately, where my eyes well up w/ tears. My first due date (May 12) is fastly approaching, and so often I find myself sad that I do not have this anticipation of joy of a little one around the corner. My husband will be out of town this week, a week I really did not want to be alone. But I will get through it.

Crazy how fast time goes b/t the week of your period, and the week up to ovulation. Time seems to stand still in the TWW. 
CRC~how's the 'no' symptom spotting going? :)

Holly~ glad you were able to sleep well and feeling a bit better today!

Hanskiz~Sry you have been down lately. I know the feeling. I hope today you are feeling better. It's a new day! :) (though depending where you live, you might have lived today already, and are lking fwd. to tomorrow! :) )

Cornish~have fun dtd! Hehe!

I'm on CD 12 today, haven't O'd yet. :coffee:

Have a great day everyone, off to lay on the couch!:sleep:


----------



## rachelbubble

Holly and Mercedes - Your children are beautiful and such a lovely positive input into this thread....shows us all that it can happen!! x x

Dimplesmagee - Your little boys face makes me smile on your photo!!! So cute!!!

Ive seen alot of my pregnant friends and friends with babies over the easter hols and have loved it!! My turn soon!! I have a good friend who is a healer and she completely believes in the power of positivity....surround yourself in whatever youre wanting and it will come to you. Think positive and positive energy will head your way!! Easier said than done but im making it my mission to be more positive!!

CD12 for me today, OPK nearly positive so maybe tomorrow!! Lots of EWCM since yesterday.... My OH gets back tomorrow so straight to the BD!!!

If i ovulate in the next few days the agnus castus has completely worked in regulating my cycle...will let you know!!!

Quick question about EWCM.....I definately have it but its a little bit cloudy. We BD CD 9 and 10 so could it be cloudy because of the sperm???

x x x x

WELCOME to all the new ladies!!! :dust: to you all!!! x x


----------



## CRC25

dimplesmagee said:


> Thanks Holly. I will see what my Dr. says on Thursday and if he has no idea, then I will start taking something just so it feels like I'm doing something! :)
> Yesterday, I woke up at 10am after getting about 10-11 hours of sleep. I took an hour nap in the afternoon, and wanted to head to bed at 730pm with my son, but didn't b/c the evenings are my time w/ my husband. I broke down and started crying last night b/c I'm SOOO tired. I feel like every night I pull an all nighter.
> 
> I've had periods throughout the day lately, where my eyes well up w/ tears. My first due date (May 12) is fastly approaching, and so often I find myself sad that I do not have this anticipation of joy of a little one around the corner. My husband will be out of town this week, a week I really did not want to be alone. But I will get through it.
> 
> Crazy how fast time goes b/t the week of your period, and the week up to ovulation. Time seems to stand still in the TWW.
> CRC~how's the 'no' symptom spotting going? :)
> 
> Holly~ glad you were able to sleep well and feeling a bit better today!
> 
> Hanskiz~Sry you have been down lately. I know the feeling. I hope today you are feeling better. It's a new day! :) (though depending where you live, you might have lived today already, and are lking fwd. to tomorrow! :) )
> 
> Cornish~have fun dtd! Hehe!
> 
> I'm on CD 12 today, haven't O'd yet. :coffee:
> 
> Have a great day everyone, off to lay on the couch!:sleep:

Yes, the 2ww seems forever! Im doing good. Im 3dpo today and I feel fine, just enjoying getting things ready for Easter. Having it at my house this year. So Im trying to make everything perfect so keeping me pretty busy..... I kinda feel like im starting to get an UTI. so I contacted my acupuncturist and Im picking something herbal up on monday... Im hoping its not a uti and I know what its from.... Ive heard your suppose to pee after bding so that you dont get one and I didnt pee the last 4 times after bding b/c I was told to not get up! lol... all this baby making stuff is alot of work! Well I hope that you feel better soon and get some answers. Rest up :)


----------



## Cornish

Morning ladies, I'm having a crappy morning, written about it on my journal if you want to read. Crc- not long to wait now, keeping all crossed for you.
Dimples- it's a horrible feeling being so tired, I had 3 months off work a few years bk as doctor couldn't find what was wrong, then I was diagnosed with coeliacs, so everything I was eating was making me worse! Got a diagnoses eventually, but the wait is frustrating.
Rachel-I thought cloudy ewcm came just before clear, sounds like o is just around the corner for you. 
Hope you all have a lovely day, either waiting or ttc!xx


----------



## vonz

Heys cornish, sending u big cyber HUGS to cheer ur crappy morning. ((HUGS)) Im heading to ur journal now ya. :)

i tested +ve OPK on CD20 on 22nd April.. had v warm body temp since CD20. I may have ovulated or still ovulating - not sure! :\ OPK is negative already since CD21. 

hope we'll ALL have a May BFP!

hAPPY EASTER ladies! :):):) hope ur weekend has been good! :)


----------



## hollyw79

merecedes~ how sweet ~ a Valentine's baby!! She will be SUCH an awesome helper when you get preggo!!! I understand the "roller coaster".. that is the EXACT way to describe this whole mess. Let's hope there is a BFP sign @ the end of it!! :hugs:

dimples~ I hope you can get some answers.. I know this has to be a hard time with the due date fast approaching. The only other thing that pops to my mind short of a deficiency or something would be maybe it's a slight depression? I know that can present itself in the form of fatigue (it happened to me when I went on birth control actually about 2 years ago) I hope it turns around ASAP for you and that you get back on track with feeling good!!! :hugs:

rachel~ I hope you get that positive OPK soon!! Fx'd! I'm not sure about the EWCM.. it definitely could be bc of the sperm though! 

CRC~ I actually thought I had a UTI in January and ended up being preggo and not having a UTI! I hope it's just a preggo symptom for you!!! 
:happydance:

Cornish~ :flower: I went to your journal :hugs:

vonz~ I *DEFINITELY* think you O'd! [-o&lt; for a bfp for you! 



cd11 for me. Tried to BD last night but it didn't happen- we were exhausted. It's still a little early anyway.. and we did cd7 & cd9 so far.. not much else new in my neck of the woods- just waiting to ovulate and waiting for my IUI @ some point this week. I DO go in tomorrow for an ultrasound in the morning. They go in and check to see how many follicles are in there and how things look. FX'd that it all looks well!!! 

Ya know- I was PETRIFIED of having twins in January after taking fertility medication- there is a 1 in 10 chance with the meds that I was on- it was a singleton- and with the medicine I just took- it's even less.. like only a 4% chance instead of 10%... but for some CRAZY reason, part of me actually thinks I might want twins!?!? I don't know why I'm even asking for double the sleep deprivation, double the diapers, double the feeding. :rofl:


----------



## rachelbubble

:hugs: to you cornish!!! Hope you feel better soon!! x x

Just got a positive OPK ladies and OH back tonight so ive not missed it!! :happydance: Time for lots of DTD!!

Quick question - the expensive OPK was strongly positive, the cheap 'one step' ones were not!! Whats going on?? (Expensive ones measure 40miu, cheap ones measure 20miu!!!)

x x


----------



## mercedes2010

Hmmm...I'm not really sure about this. I'm just using the cheap ones but still testing neg. I'm hoping it's just too early to detect LH because Tuesday is our BD day! I'm projected to ovulate Thursday. Good luck to you! Crossing fingers for strong posi tests!!!:flower:


----------



## rachelbubble

mercedes2010 said:


> Hmmm...I'm not really sure about this. I'm just using the cheap ones but still testing neg. I'm hoping it's just too early to detect LH because Tuesday is our BD day! I'm projected to ovulate Thursday. Good luck to you! Crossing fingers for strong posi tests!!!:flower:

Good luck hun!! Im CD13 as well....from OPK ill be Ov tomorrow or Tues so fingers crossed for our May BFP!!

x x


----------



## nattys

Hi,
Room for a little one ?? I'm on CD2 and am using CBFM for the first time. Fx from a May BFP everyone :hugs:


----------



## rachelbubble

nattys said:


> Hi,
> Room for a little one ?? I'm on CD2 and am using CBFM for the first time. Fx from a May BFP everyone :hugs:

Hi!! and Welcome!!

Good luck for your May BFP hun x x


----------



## mercedes2010

rachelbubble said:


> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm...I'm not really sure about this. I'm just using the cheap ones but still testing neg. I'm hoping it's just too early to detect LH because Tuesday is our BD day! I'm projected to ovulate Thursday. Good luck to you! Crossing fingers for strong posi tests!!!:flower:
> 
> Good luck hun!! Im CD13 as well....from OPK ill be Ov tomorrow or Tues so fingers crossed for our May BFP!!
> 
> x xClick to expand...

Thanks!! Yeah...my cycle is 30 days so that's why my OV is lagging. But it's acutually a good thing because this weekend is hectic and he's leaving on Thursday (my OV day). My fingers are crossed for you too!!! BFP for May!!! :baby::thumbup:


----------



## lintu

:hi::hi::hi::hi: ladies can I join in :hugs::hugs:

the evil boot got me again in April so i have everything crossed for may, its my first wedding anniversary so a :bfp: would be fab xxxxx

Im trying to chill this cycle, im not gonna do OPK's I'm only temping and thats only so I have a rough idea when AF will arrive, based on last mth I should be due to test May 20th :hugs::hugs: just gonna follow the SMEP, and DTD everyother day

For an extra lil bit of PMA iv bought a Mia Angel fertility spell, every little helps right :hugs::hugs:

Going to try not be around much, as thats when i get a lil obsessive :haha::haha: but im gonna keep checking in with all you lovely ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## vonz

rachelbubble said:


> :hugs: to you cornish!!! Hope you feel better soon!! x x
> 
> Just got a positive OPK ladies and OH back tonight so ive not missed it!! :happydance: Time for lots of DTD!!
> 
> Quick question - the expensive OPK was strongly positive, the cheap 'one step' ones were not!! Whats going on?? (Expensive ones measure 40miu, cheap ones measure 20miu!!!)
> 
> x x

*mines like that too! *:D see here: pg47 of my journal

TRUST the expensive one. or trust Clearblue! :D


----------



## vonz

nattys said:


> Hi,
> Room for a little one ?? I'm on CD2 and am using CBFM for the first time. Fx from a May BFP everyone :hugs:

yes room for everyone dear! :) im not the creator of this thread but im sure the girls here welcome all the support each of us can get and give to u! :)


----------



## vonz

lintu said:


> :hi::hi::hi::hi: ladies can I join in :hugs::hugs:
> 
> the evil boot got me again in April so i have everything crossed for may, its my first wedding anniversary so a :bfp: would be fab xxxxx
> 
> Im trying to chill this cycle, im not gonna do OPK's I'm only temping and thats only so I have a rough idea when AF will arrive, based on last mth I should be due to test May 20th :hugs::hugs: just gonna follow the SMEP, and DTD everyother day
> 
> For an extra lil bit of PMA iv bought a Mia Angel fertility spell, every little helps right :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Going to try not be around much, as thats when i get a lil obsessive :haha::haha: but im gonna keep checking in with all you lovely ladies :hugs::hugs:

hi dear! am not the thread creator but im sure we all welcome u!! :D:D pray that this cycle will be for u! :):)


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello everyone and welcome new names!! :flower:

I don't even know what CD I am now - will have to look at my ticker when this is posted. I think it's like 9 or 10 maybe? Hoping to start BDing tonight. Started opk's this afternoon and negative - obviously. Will keep checking though!!!

Staying much calmer and cooler this cycle. Not so low today - just trying not to think about getting pregnant or my loss or anything like that. Concentrating on the now and being thankful for it. 

:dust: and :hugs: to you all. x


----------



## Hanskiz

Goodness! Day 10! Well, I'm well and truly in my ferile period now!! I did get some cloudy EWCM this morning now I think of it.... 

Off to make blueberries, rasberries and icecream - the food of love.. Followed my chocolate bunnies and some serious BABY DANCING!!!! 

:hugs:

Oh, and Holly - I want twins too - logistical nightmare but oddly appealing!!


----------



## rachelbubble

vonz said:


> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: to you cornish!!! Hope you feel better soon!! x x
> 
> Just got a positive OPK ladies and OH back tonight so ive not missed it!! :happydance: Time for lots of DTD!!
> 
> Quick question - the expensive OPK was strongly positive, the cheap 'one step' ones were not!! Whats going on?? (Expensive ones measure 40miu, cheap ones measure 20miu!!!)
> 
> x x
> 
> *mines like that too! *:D see here: pg47 of my journal
> 
> TRUST the expensive one. or trust Clearblue! :DClick to expand...

Thanks hun....

Got my positive at 1.30pm today, tested with the same brand test and a clearblue digi at 5.30pm today and both negative!! WHATS GOING ON???


Can you ever get a false positive or did i surge between yesterday and today and my earlier one today just picked up the end??? Feel a bit heavy and crampy down there so im taking todays test as my positive!! What do you ladies think???

x x x


----------



## rachelbubble

Hanskiz said:


> Goodness! Day 10! Well, I'm well and truly in my ferile period now!! I did get some cloudy EWCM this morning now I think of it....
> 
> Off to make blueberries, rasberries and icecream - the food of love.. Followed my chocolate bunnies and some serious BABY DANCING!!!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Oh, and Holly - I want twins too - logistical nightmare but oddly appealing!!

Id love twins too!!! Double the trouble but double the fun!!! x x


----------



## Cornish

Blueberries, raspberries and ice cream-yum!! 
Twins would be amazing!!!
Sorry Rachel I never use opk so no use at all!!


----------



## WoodyA

Glad to see everyone is doing well

Cd8 for me
If I'm on a 28 day cycle fertile period should start Tuesday
35 day cycle and I'm ages away!!

Have managed to dtd every other day from cd6 so far
Had no desire to start opk yet but it is gonna be a crazy hectic few weeks at work so regular bd will have to suffice as zero time to do anything else!


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> merecedes~ how sweet ~ a Valentine's baby!! She will be SUCH an awesome helper when you get preggo!!! I understand the "roller coaster".. that is the EXACT way to describe this whole mess. Let's hope there is a BFP sign @ the end of it!! :hugs:
> 
> dimples~ I hope you can get some answers.. I know this has to be a hard time with the due date fast approaching. The only other thing that pops to my mind short of a deficiency or something would be maybe it's a slight depression? I know that can present itself in the form of fatigue (it happened to me when I went on birth control actually about 2 years ago) I hope it turns around ASAP for you and that you get back on track with feeling good!!! :hugs:
> 
> rachel~ I hope you get that positive OPK soon!! Fx'd! I'm not sure about the EWCM.. it definitely could be bc of the sperm though!
> 
> CRC~ I actually thought I had a UTI in January and ended up being preggo and not having a UTI! I hope it's just a preggo symptom for you!!!
> :happydance:
> 
> Cornish~ :flower: I went to your journal :hugs:
> 
> vonz~ I *DEFINITELY* think you O'd! [-o&lt; for a bfp for you!
> 
> 
> 
> cd11 for me. Tried to BD last night but it didn't happen- we were exhausted. It's still a little early anyway.. and we did cd7 & cd9 so far.. not much else new in my neck of the woods- just waiting to ovulate and waiting for my IUI @ some point this week. I DO go in tomorrow for an ultrasound in the morning. They go in and check to see how many follicles are in there and how things look. FX'd that it all looks well!!!
> 
> Ya know- I was PETRIFIED of having twins in January after taking fertility medication- there is a 1 in 10 chance with the meds that I was on- it was a singleton- and with the medicine I just took- it's even less.. like only a 4% chance instead of 10%... but for some CRAZY reason, part of me actually thinks I might want twins!?!? I don't know why I'm even asking for double the sleep deprivation, double the diapers, double the feeding. :rofl:

So you really thought you had a uti and it turned out to be a good thing!! and thats funny b/c my sis n law told me today that she actually got a uti and was pregnant too! how funny! well if its a uti and a preg. sign bring it on!! and I am like you... My husband and I would really like twins... Im not really sure when to seek fertility help..... I am just receiving acupuncture now and he said my pulse is strong and my body is ready so now im waiting for it to happen and he even said I dont know wether to make your may appt b/c this might be the month!!! I could only pray that its the month for all us ladies!!! WE all deserve our bfp! My husband has a daughter and we want to keep them close in age she will be 3 in oct. so we really want this! let us know how your U/S goes tom. do you get fert. help from your reg. gyno or do you go to a fert. spec.??


----------



## LittleBird

Hi ladies, I missed a few days due to stomach bug and a weekend trip with the family. I *think* I might be on CD1 today! Had some spotting yesterday and started bleeding today but it's definitely not as heavy as my periods usually are. That's why I'm not absolutely sure it's CD1. :)

I have a few questions to those who have been around the block a few times with a FS. The FS wants to schedule a HSG for one of the days after bleeding before ovulation. She did a whole bunch of blood tests last Tuesday including some to rule out autoimmune issues and we'll hopefully learn the results this week for those. She said that the HSG would not prevent us from TTC this cycle, but she also mentioned that she may prescribe Clomid and Progesterone to make my cycles stronger and balance the hormones if that's what's causing me to have miscarriages. But it seems like people are taking Clomid very early in their cycle, so I don't think it would work for this cycle, right? Does that mean I should hold off this cycle and wait until the next one? I'm feeling impatient but definitely don't want to have to deal with another miscarriage. Of course, I'll call tomorrow and ask about the HSG and I'm sure I'll be able to ask someone questions sometime this week, but I was interested in hearing how this process with the FS typically starts. Plus I don't want to drive her crazy with my never-ending list of questions. ;)


----------



## Hanskiz

Didn't manage to DTD last night - fell asleep on the sofa. Too much icecream?? :wacko:

Must have :sex: tonight! 

:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

hi girls hope you all well, got my positive OPK and smiley OPK this morning!!!:happydance: completely out of the blue!!! glad i was testing! got lotsa ewcm too so hoping to bd this evening all being well! We bd'd sat night so think im covered already but will defo get too it tonight and tomorrow just to make sure! yaaaayyyyy!!!:hugs:


----------



## mercedes2010

Well i should be ovulating this week, but there's no sign of EWCM and the opk is still neg!!! Grrr....frustration and impatience are setting in. I'm on CD14 of my 30 day cycle...shouldn't SOMETHING be happening???? :nope:


----------



## vonz

press in dear!!! i know its supppppppper depressing!!! ((hugs)) mine was also v late!


----------



## hollyw79

CRC- yup~ a UTI or symptoms of one can be a preggo sign! :thumbup: I hope it is for you! I think there are a lot of factors to look @ when deciding to get fertility assistance- like what you've been through- how long you've been trying- your age- your cycles, etc. I think a consult never hurts anyone! In January- I just saw my OB who is also a fertility specialist but he only does so much. This time- I am working with an actual fertility specialist! 

LittleBird~ you do have to take Clomid in the beginning of a cycle that you know is from AF.. like you could take it on cd2-6,3-7, or 5-9.. those the typical days that it is prescribed. I took it 3-7 when I got preggo in january. I know my doc said the HSG is usually done on a certain cycle day too- but I never had that done and I don't know if other doctors care what cycle it is on. My OB said he typically doesn't do Clomid in the same month than an HSG is done.. but I've seen people who DO have them both done @ the same time so :shrug: I'm over in the "assisted conception" threads on here and they are really helpful too if you're looking for some info! :) 

Hanskiz~ you can never have too much ice cream :winkwink: It's still early so you have plenty of time to BD! :thumbup:

babyhopes2011~ :happydance: for the positive OPK! I am glad you were checking!!! Now we just need those :spermy: to get in there and bring down that egg! :haha:

mercedes2010~ are your OPK's getting any darker or are they still really faint?? It can change VERY VERY quickly so just keep on testing my dear! 



As for me~ I went in to have my u/s today to check my ovaries and how things are looking- shows what side I will most likely ovulate on.. there were 3 follicles in there (I think that's what they are called! :haha: ) but there is one big one leading the pack he said. Typically the goal of when you take Femara is to have MORE so you can release more than one egg to increase the odds. I told him about my hospitalization, pancreatitis, and the meds I am finishing from the rash I got due to a reaction- and like I had read- they actually sometimes prescribe it to help with fertility anyway so he wasn't concerned at all. Things are looking good.. I am glad there are no cysts or anything. I had a corpus luteum cyst when I was pregnant in January and I think it was still hanging around after the miscarriage- so I am glad that is completely gone and no issues there. He guessed that our IUI will be Thursday which was exactly what I predicted. I did an OPK this am and it IS getting darker- so Thursday is for sure my guess! :thumbup: 

Oooooh lots of us are coming up into the fertile window and we need to get some back to back BFP reports in here in just a couple of weeks!!! :happydance:

Oh, and was able to get my :sex: in last night. Wooot Wooot!!!! baby dust!


----------



## vonz

oh mans! holly!! big n juicy follicles!! :D:D:D yay!!! :D:D OPK OOO!


----------



## mercedes2010

Oooohh, congrats on the ripe eggs, holly!!! Let's hope one (or two!) of them takes root and blooms into a beautiful :baby: Lots of baby dust your way!

As for my opk, the one this morning had a *very faint line* in the test zone...the last two taken yeterday had no line at all. Still no EWCM, though. Is there hope for me this cycle? :shrug: Praying for a positive opk *soon* cause I'm going to a big baby dance tomorrow!! :haha:


----------



## LittleBird

Thanks for the info. Heading over to assisted conception now! That's so cool that you got to see the ovaries and how things are progressing. Now you might be able to pinpoint ovulation even more accurately since you'll be focused on the correct side. I'm glad that they confirmed your suspicions about all the meds so there is no doubt that you made the right decision to go through with it this month rather than waiting. I hope the next few days leading up to IUI are a breeze and the procedure goes perfectly!


----------



## lintu

mercedes, when my cycles were 31 days I ovulatec around CD 17/18. CD14 may be a little early fingers x'd for you xxx

Good luck Holly :hugs: things sounding really good for you xxx


----------



## mercedes2010

@lintu: thank you...fingers, toes, etc. crossed! lol I'm hoping BDing on day 15 will makes us hit the jackpot. Those spermies will be waiting when that stubborn egg pops through! 

Good luck to all of you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Evening ladies, Hanskiz, I also fell asleep last night so going for tonight! Can't believe it's cd10 for me already! This lovely weather is helping the days go by.
I'm feeling happier today, presence of ewcm helped! I feel that this month willbe a good one, so many if us are due to o around the same time! 
Mercedes-just keep going! You'll catch that egg.
I'm hoping for tonight, wed and fri to make sure!!!


----------



## LittleBird

mercedes2010 said:


> Oooohh, congrats on the ripe eggs, holly!!! Let's hope one (or two!) of them takes root and blooms into a beautiful :baby: Lots of baby dust your way!
> 
> As for my opk, the one this morning had a *very faint line* in the test zone...the last two taken yeterday had no line at all. Still no EWCM, though. Is there hope for me this cycle? :shrug: Praying for a positive opk *soon* cause I'm going to a big baby dance tomorrow!! :haha:

Your cycle sounds like my normal one. I have had a 30 day cycle most recently, ovulating on day 15-16. I think you are still on schedule. Are you planning to keep testing with OPKs for the next 24-48 hours?


----------



## rachelbubble

Hi ladies!!

CD 14 for me and today has cleared up the confusion over the OPKs yesterday. All brands back to negative and i have strong ovulation pains on my left side, so i guess im ovulating!!! :happydance:

The thing thats worrying me is i only ever get ovulation pains every other cycle and always on my left hand side. Last cycle i didnt ovulate, nor the one before i got pregnant (back in November). Would i be right in thinking that only one of my ovaries work???? If thats the case this is my only chance for 2 months which is crap!!! :growlmad:

Mercedes - I bet you'll get a positive OPK in the next few days if you have a 30 day cycle. Keep BDing to make sure youre covered!!! x x

Its very exciting that alot of us are cycling together!! I cant wait to hear about all our BFPs in 2-3weeks time!!! :thumbup:

Good luck and 100's, 1000's and millions of :dust: and strong :spermy: for all!!!!

x x x x :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

cd 23 and 7dpo just waiting!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello all :flower:

CD 11 today - how time flies! Manged to DTD today so hoping to do every day this week!! In reality we might manage tomorrow, wed and thurs or fri. Depends on opk results really. I got a very faint line this morning - almost like an evap - but there was absolutely nothing yesterday so could be building up. 

I'm not getting excited this month. I'm fairly sure I've not expelled everything from the mc so pretty sure that a bfp is unlikely. Still give it a good go though!!

I'm interested to see whether I ovulate earlier this cycle. Last cycle it was cd16 of a 27 day cycle which leaves quite a short LP, I'm hoping it'll be more like cd13 or 14 this time. More EWCM today so looking good. :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

rachelbubble said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> CD 14 for me and today has cleared up the confusion over the OPKs yesterday. All brands back to negative and i have strong ovulation pains on my left side, so i guess im ovulating!!! :happydance:
> 
> The thing thats worrying me is i only ever get ovulation pains every other cycle and always on my left hand side. Last cycle i didnt ovulate, nor the one before i got pregnant (back in November). Would i be right in thinking that only one of my ovaries work???? If thats the case this is my only chance for 2 months which is crap!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Mercedes - I bet you'll get a positive OPK in the next few days if you have a 30 day cycle. Keep BDing to make sure youre covered!!! x x
> 
> Its very exciting that alot of us are cycling together!! I cant wait to hear about all our BFPs in 2-3weeks time!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck and 100's, 1000's and millions of :dust: and strong :spermy: for all!!!!
> 
> x x x x :hugs:

Are you sure you're not ovulating on those off months? Maybe you just don't feel it as strongly on the other side? I'm not sure, but I don't think everyone ovulates on alternating sides each month. Some people have a dominant side, or so I've read. If you're concerned about it, they have procedures that can show you how the follicles are forming leading up to ovulation, and that can give you more definitive information about whether you really do have a problem on one side. There are definitely options to help you so you get a real chance at conceiving more often than every two months.


----------



## LittleBird

Ok ladies, quick update. Just talked to the nurse at my FS office. My hCG level last week was 18, so still not quite at 0. But I started bleeding Sunday and it is continuing today. So I'll take another blood test tomorrow. I'm really, really hoping that it's a 0 (or <5) because if so, I can start Clomid on Thursday. So I really might be TTC this cycle! Yay! I'll also have the HSG next week.


----------



## mercedes2010

Thanks little bird and rachel!!!

I am testing twice a day for the next 24 hours...praying we catch that elusive egg!!! :dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Looks like I'm joining you ladies. 

After finding out about my MMC at the beginning of March and my D&C March 16th, AF has finally returned. Not sure when I'll be OV this time, so I'm buying more OPKs so I have plenty! Not even sure of my cycle length, since my first cycle off the pill it was 35 days, then I got pregnant the next cycle. So, we'll be doing lots of OPKs and lots of BDing!


----------



## mercedes2010

@Tweak: Welcome!! And good luck this month!

I don't mean to make another woe is me post, but it's getting down to the wire now. It's tomorrow or not at all...at least this month! Still neg. opk this PM and CM *is* thinner but not yet EW! :nope:

Please send lots of prayers and baby dust our way because he's not going to be in town after tomorrow! We won't get another chance this week! Hoping and praying those LH levesl surge in the next twelve hours!! 

:sex::spermy::dust::bfp:

I'm thinking of all you ladies as well...wouldn't it be grand if we all had New Year babies???


----------



## hollyw79

mercedes2010 said:


> @Tweak: Welcome!! And good luck this month!
> 
> I don't mean to make another woe is me post, but it's getting down to the wire now. It's tomorrow or not at all...at least this month! Still neg. opk this PM and CM *is* thinner but not yet EW! :nope:
> 
> Please send lots of prayers and baby dust our way because he's not going to be in town after tomorrow! We won't get another chance this week! Hoping and praying those LH levesl surge in the next twelve hours!!
> 
> :sex::spermy::dust::bfp:
> 
> I'm thinking of all you ladies as well...wouldn't it be grand if we all had New Year babies???

Awww I understand the concern.. but you're pretty far into your cycle- you should be O'ing ANY day now .. :spermy: can live up to five days so just BD all that you can before he goes and hope for the best!!! O vibes for you my dear!!! :dust:


----------



## vonz

mercedes2010 said:


> @lintu: thank you...fingers, toes, etc. crossed! lol I'm hoping BDing on day 15 will makes us hit the jackpot. Those spermies will be waiting when that stubborn egg pops through!
> 
> Good luck to all of you!!! :hugs:

good luck dear!!! :D


----------



## hollyw79

rachelbubble said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> CD 14 for me and today has cleared up the confusion over the OPKs yesterday. All brands back to negative and i have strong ovulation pains on my left side, so i guess im ovulating!!! :happydance:
> 
> The thing thats worrying me is i only ever get ovulation pains every other cycle and always on my left hand side. Last cycle i didnt ovulate, nor the one before i got pregnant (back in November). Would i be right in thinking that only one of my ovaries work???? If thats the case this is my only chance for 2 months which is crap!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Mercedes - I bet you'll get a positive OPK in the next few days if you have a 30 day cycle. Keep BDing to make sure youre covered!!! x x
> 
> Its very exciting that alot of us are cycling together!! I cant wait to hear about all our BFPs in 2-3weeks time!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck and 100's, 1000's and millions of :dust: and strong :spermy: for all!!!!
> 
> x x x x :hugs:

I'm not sure my dear.. are you temping to help know if you're O'ing or not?? How do you know for sure you are not?? It certainly sounds like there might be an issue but I don't know. If this is the case~ you should ask your OB for Clomid or Femara which will stimulate your ovaries and help you out possibly! 

I don't EVER get O pains.. the only time I ever did was when I took Clomid in January and then it was clear as day! 

I hope everything IS ok.. but I might consider getting a checkup so they can find out for sure if that is the case! :hugs:


----------



## vonz

Tweak0605 said:


> Looks like I'm joining you ladies.
> 
> After finding out about my MMC at the beginning of March and my D&C March 16th, AF has finally returned. Not sure when I'll be OV this time, so I'm buying more OPKs so I have plenty! Not even sure of my cycle length, since my first cycle off the pill it was 35 days, then I got pregnant the next cycle. So, we'll be doing lots of OPKs and lots of BDing!

really sorry for your MMC dearie ((hugs)) there r some girls here including myself who also had either an MMC or a MC. its not an easy journey but made easier with ladies here to cheer us on :) ((hugs)) we are cheering u on too Tweak! :) we r in this tgt! :D


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hi everyone! 
I am barely awake, but wanted to stop in and say hi! I'm FINALLY beginning to ovulate...but my in-laws have thrown a curve into our baby-making. They invited us to MExico in March of next year. So, I would either be pregnant, or have an 8 week old if we conceived this month. Sigh...I guess this is one of those things where I need to give to God b/c I have no control over it. Plus, I really don't want to plan our family-making around Mexico...but I love the beach and free booze! Again...sigh

Holly~so glad to hear you have some good baby-making eggs ready to be released! HOpe it's your month!!!

Everyone else... :flower:


----------



## hollyw79

dimplesmagee said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am barely awake, but wanted to stop in and say hi! I'm FINALLY beginning to ovulate...but my in-laws have thrown a curve into our baby-making. They invited us to MExico in March of next year. So, I would either be pregnant, or have an 8 week old if we conceived this month. Sigh...I guess this is one of those things where I need to give to God b/c I have no control over it. Plus, I really don't want to plan our family-making around Mexico...but I love the beach and free booze! Again...sigh
> 
> Holly~so glad to hear you have some good baby-making eggs ready to be released! HOpe it's your month!!!
> 
> Everyone else... :flower:


oooooh that sounds FUN!!!! I would say just to "wing it" and go with whatever happens.. it will sort itself out regardless! I know what you mean though.. I thought about scheduling a little "one year wedding anniversary" trip in October.. but then with all this TTC~ I feel like I sort of am being indecisive about actually PLANNING a trip! But if I was invited- I'd go! :thumbup:

I hope it's your month too my dear!! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

cd13 for me.. still a negative OPK which I figured.. got my BDing in last night :thumbup: Now we just need some + OPK's (even better- BFP's :haha:)


----------



## Cornish

Hello all, dimples-am sure all will work out whatever you decide. I'm on cd11 now and getting pains on r hand side! Still thinking I'll o on Thursday. So far have dtd on cd8 and cd10, will get a few more in to cover both sides of o. Hoping results will be in at charing cross tmrw-fxd for a zero.xxx


----------



## rachelbubble

hollyw79 said:


> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!
> 
> CD 14 for me and today has cleared up the confusion over the OPKs yesterday. All brands back to negative and i have strong ovulation pains on my left side, so i guess im ovulating!!! :happydance:
> 
> The thing thats worrying me is i only ever get ovulation pains every other cycle and always on my left hand side. Last cycle i didnt ovulate, nor the one before i got pregnant (back in November). Would i be right in thinking that only one of my ovaries work???? If thats the case this is my only chance for 2 months which is crap!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Mercedes - I bet you'll get a positive OPK in the next few days if you have a 30 day cycle. Keep BDing to make sure youre covered!!! x x
> 
> Its very exciting that alot of us are cycling together!! I cant wait to hear about all our BFPs in 2-3weeks time!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck and 100's, 1000's and millions of :dust: and strong :spermy: for all!!!!
> 
> x x x x :hugs:
> 
> I'm not sure my dear.. are you temping to help know if you're O'ing or not?? How do you know for sure you are not?? It certainly sounds like there might be an issue but I don't know. If this is the case~ you should ask your OB for Clomid or Femara which will stimulate your ovaries and help you out possibly!
> 
> I don't EVER get O pains.. the only time I ever did was when I took Clomid in January and then it was clear as day!
> 
> I hope everything IS ok.. but I might consider getting a checkup so they can find out for sure if that is the case! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi!! Yeah i do temp but only since MC. No temp rise last month or positive OPK, but i did the cycle before and waiting for the rise this cycle.

I think if im not pregant this cycle ill go and get myself checked out. Its only since TTC that ive even wondered why i get symptoms one month and not the other....Hopefully everything will be ok or thet can give me something to sort it out!!

Thanks for your response, as always you are wonderful at responding to the ladies on here's questions!!! :hugs:


----------



## rachelbubble

Hi ladies...

CD15 now for me, quite crampy and hot and hoping my temps shift over the next few days!! Back to work today as well after the Easter break so im ready for bed already! ha!! Roll on half term!!

dimples - I totally understand your dilemma. Were wanting to book a holiday but cant decide where, when etc just 'in case' im pregnant!! TBH ill take a baby over a holiday any day!!

X X


----------



## Fizzio

Hey girls. Hope you are all ok and those mid cycle are BDing like crazy!! I'm STILL in the 2WW - blimey time is dragging! AF due Saturday and will test Sunday 1st May if she doesn't appear. Can't decide if I am imgaining symptoms or if they are are really there! Really hoping for that BFP as could do with some good news. What with our MMC in March and my brother finding out he needs major heart surgery (he's only 37) it's been a rubbish couple of months.


----------



## Hanskiz

Hi ladies. :flower:

Cd12 for me today... I can't believe how fast time goes before ovulation and then you enter the 2wtw (two week time warp)!

Hoping to DTD again tonight, managed last night and there was a definite faint line on opk this afternoon so looks like LH surge is round the corner! I'll be so chuffed if I ovulate tomorrow or thursday as that would be right on schedule and make me feel much better about how my body is doing post mc. :thumbup:

I'm absolutely exhausted this evening though so DTD is not top of my list at the moment - perhaps some strawberries and icecream would help?? Mmmmmmm.

Big :hugs: and tons of :dust: to you all...... x


----------



## Cornish

Rachel- I'm also very ready for half term, amazing seeing as it's first day bk!

Eve fizzio- the tww must be horrible, I've never thought about it until this month so sure it'll be horrible!! Am going to try my hardest to not symptom spot as feel pregnant most days when I think hard enough!!!

I'm also shattered Hanskiz, first day bk to work today and it's taken it out of me! Wanted to dtd again tonight but doubt it'll happen, hoping tmrw and fri will cover all aspects?!?
Love and luck to all ladies.xxx


----------



## Cornish

Rachel- I'm also very ready for half term, amazing seeing as it's first day bk!

Eve fizzio- the tww must be horrible, I've never thought about it until this month so sure it'll be horrible!! Am going to try my hardest to not symptom spot as feel pregnant most days when I think hard enough!!!

I'm also shattered Hanskiz, first day bk to work today and it's taken it out of me! Wanted to dtd again tonight but doubt it'll happen, hoping tmrw and fri will cover all aspects?!?
Love and luck to all ladies.xxx


----------



## rachelbubble

Cornish said:


> Rachel- I'm also very ready for half term, amazing seeing as it's first day bk!
> 
> Eve fizzio- the tww must be horrible, I've never thought about it until this month so sure it'll be horrible!! Am going to try my hardest to not symptom spot as feel pregnant most days when I think hard enough!!!
> 
> I'm also shattered Hanskiz, first day bk to work today and it's taken it out of me! Wanted to dtd again tonight but doubt it'll happen, hoping tmrw and fri will cover all aspects?!?
> Love and luck to all ladies.xxx

Ha!! And a 3 day week!! Anyone would think we dont get any holidays!!! :haha:

Im shattered but still determined to DTD again tonight, think my fertile window is about to close so need to give it as good a shot as i can.....

Fingers crossed i dont fall asleep!!! :dohh: x x


----------



## hollyw79

Rachel~ I think I'm the same way- I noticed A LOT more about my body now that I am TTC. It's actually pretty incredible that there ARE so many signs if you're just paying attention and looking for them! :) 

Fizzo~ I give you A LOT of credit for waiting for AF to be late! I don't have the patience! the minute I am about 10 DPO- I test! I hope you get some good news my dear! 

Hanskiz~ I'll be curious to see if we O on the same day! I hope so! :happydance: I was sooooooooooooooo tired to :sex: last night. I actually fell asleep and my DH woke me up~ I'm so proud of him! :thumbup: I told him earlier in the day so I'm glad he took the initiative! And all this ice cream talk!!!! YUM!! 


I AM TIRED!!!!!!!!! :sleep: I think I slept like 4-5 hours max last night and all this past week I haven't slept good from the medication I was given. BOO! I need some SERIOUS shut eye! I have a dentist appt. bright and early tomorrow so I can't sleep in then .. and Maybe Thursday or Friday the IUI.. and then a final exam this weekend- no time for sleep!!! 

I felt a little down today- it's WAY too easy to slip into feeling like that! :dohh:

And ya know- can I just say -its kiiiiiiiiiinda is frustrating having to hold my pee twice a day for a few hours for the OPK's! I'm crossing my legs right now! :haha:


----------



## WoodyA

Hello ladies,
I don't think we will dtd tonight! Grrr quite annoyed!!

Feeling good, planning a street party for the royal wedding Friday (not that im to concerned about the actual wedding!) but should be a fun evening

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## LittleBird

hollyw79 said:


> I AM TIRED!!!!!!!!! :sleep: I think I slept like 4-5 hours max last night and all this past week I haven't slept good from the medication I was given. BOO! I need some SERIOUS shut eye! I have a dentist appt. bright and early tomorrow so I can't sleep in then .. and Maybe Thursday or Friday the IUI.. and then a final exam this weekend- no time for sleep!!!
> 
> I felt a little down today- it's WAY too easy to slip into feeling like that! :dohh:
> 
> And ya know- can I just say -its kiiiiiiiiiinda is frustrating having to hold my pee twice a day for a few hours for the OPK's! I'm crossing my legs right now! :haha:

Man, when are you going to be able to rest? I hope you have a little time after the exam to take a nap at least.

I went to Target and got some baby aspirin (mine was expired!) and guaifenesin. I am focused and prepared! Also went in for the blood draw, so I'll know tomorrow whether I'm back at 0. I can't imagine it not being down, since it has been a week and it dropped so much last time they tested.

Sorry you were feeling down. Things will get easier. Once you go in for the IUI, you can stop worrying about the timing and just know that you did everything you could. Of course, then you'll be in the TWW which comes with its own fun. But you'll be one step closer. :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

Woody~ why no BD?? Just tired?? The party sounds fun!!! :) 

Little Bird~ ((SIGH)) I think I forgot what sleep is! I literally think the last time I slept decently was @ the hospital about 2 weeks ago! It takes it's toll- which is probably why I feel a little down too- sleep deprivation! That's awesome that you got some baby making goods and you're ready to go! :thumbup: FX'd tightly for you that everything is pretty much back to normal after your blood draw and that you can start fresh with this new cycle! 

2ww and fun..... hmmm.. well... it would be fun if I knew it ended in a BFP! :haha:


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> I'm feeling low today. Probably just tired but still rubbish. Just wishing none of this had happened, and worrying I'm never going to conceive again. The usual stuff. :cry:




hollyw79 said:


> Woody~ why no BD?? Just tired?? The party sounds fun!!! :)
> 
> Little Bird~ ((SIGH)) I think I forgot what sleep is! I literally think the last time I slept decently was @ the hospital about 2 weeks ago! It takes it's toll- which is probably why I feel a little down too- sleep deprivation! That's awesome that you got some baby making goods and you're ready to go! :thumbup: FX'd tightly for you that everything is pretty much back to normal after your blood draw and that you can start fresh with this new cycle!
> 
> 2ww and fun..... hmmm.. well... it would be fun if I knew it ended in a BFP! :haha:


Hubby is tired and has a sore mouth he has been complaint about for a few days so not feeling himself 
I actually took a look at it this evening and it looks terribly painful! He's going to see his doctor tommorrow as im sure it's infected, looks kinda like a few abscess/ ulcers on the roof of his mouth
Poor guy! And here's me moaning lol
Don't ovulate for a few days yet (maybe even more!!) and we dtd Sunday anyway....


----------



## mercedes2010

Well...that's that. The TWW has officially begun for me! Goodbye coach (my DH)...hope our team wins and I'm carrying a little raspberry when you come back!! :cry: 

BTW: I put in a softcup after we had sex. Never did this before...any of you ladies? Hoping it helps! :dust:


----------



## LittleBird

mercedes2010 said:


> Well...that's that. The TWW has officially begun for me! Goodbye coach (my DH)...hope our team wins and I'm carrying a little raspberry when you come back!! :cry:
> 
> BTW: I put in a softcup after we had sex. Never did this before...any of you ladies? Hoping it helps! :dust:

Fingers crossed that you get your BFP this cycle! I haven't used soft cups before. Is it specific to TTC or is it supposed to be used for menstruation?


----------



## WoodyA

I am debating using softcups in a few cycles if I'm not pregnant!!
Don't think DH will like it though


----------



## mercedes2010

They are for menstruation to catch your flow, but I've heard if you put them in after sex they may help keep sperm near the cervix and thus aid conception. Never tried it before but I figure every little thing helps!

I did use them one month for my AF and was less impressed with them. 

Oh, and I did an opk after Coach left...POSITIVE finally!!! Now:spermy: go find that egg!!!


----------



## LittleBird

mercedes2010 said:


> They are for menstruation to catch your flow, but I've heard if you put them in after sex they may help keep sperm near the cervix and thus aid conception. Never tried it before but I figure every little thing helps!
> 
> I did use them one month for my AF and was less impressed with them.
> 
> Oh, and I did an opk after Coach left...POSITIVE finally!!! Now:spermy: go find that egg!!!

The reason I asked is because I have been using a reusable menstrual cup for a couple of years. But I think the shape may be a little different than the disposable ones -- deeper, so I haven't ever used it for TTC. I do like using it but during heavy flow it's a little iffy for me. Gotta use backup on those days. It's funny because my girlfriends and female cousins didn't even know what they were. I bet there are a lot more people on here who know just because we are more informed about our cycles.

Good that you've gotten your +OPK! I'm sure the little spermies are ready and waiting! Hope you get your BFP this cycle.


----------



## dimplesmagee

So, today I went to the bathroom and I smiled to myself as I once again saw EWCM. And then I found myself laughing to myself, as I found myself so excited to tell you guys!!! Would you ever call up your friends to tell them that you had EWCM? Probably not. Anyway, once again I appreciate the fact that you ladies will be excited for me! :)

Holly~ I got my blood work back and my thyroid was normal and I don't have anemia. So...I go to the Dr. on Thursday. I have still be experiencing hot flashes through out the day, but thankfully have not had anymore night sweats. The fatigue is still awful! But I enjoy spending time w/ my husband in the evenings, so I stay up to spend time with him. I hope you are feeling better! 

We :sex: , so hopefully...

:hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello all :flower:

Didn't manage to DTD last night... way too tired. We'll have to make do with tonight and tomorrow and Friday!! No + opk yet so I'm not too worried. 

Hoping to get my + this evening, but really... who knows!!

Had more EWCM yesterday, no sign yet today but I'm sure it's there. 

I can't believe how much calmer and more relaxed I am this cycle. I know the 2ww will be horrendous and the arrival of af will be a challenge but at the moment I feel pretty cool about it all. I think I'm going for 'scientific detachment' from it all. I'm treating it as a 'baby making experiment' and trying not to think too much about how much I want an actual baby!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust

Big :hugs: to you all, and thanks yet again for your ongoing support. x


----------



## WoodyA

So I know I said I wasn't going to use opks but hubby went out and I thought what the heck!

It was almost almost Possitive! Here's to hoping I have a 28day cycle and ovulate at the weekend!! Might not test again but I MUST bd tonight!!!! After a late shift at work it will be tough!!


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> So I know I said I wasn't going to use opks but hubby went out and I thought what the heck!
> 
> It was almost almost Possitive! Here's to hoping I have a 28day cycle and ovulate at the weekend!! Might not test again but I MUST bd tonight!!!! After a late shift at work it will be tough!!

Yay!! 

Mine are still definitely negative :cry: Still hopeful for ov tomorrow though - after all, it can happen pretty quick! I'll test again this evening - and make sure we BD tonight..... FX'd.

I guess all we can do is carry on BDing until I'm sure I've ov'd - whenever that might be!! As I'm not temping I never can be absolutely sure but I have managed to get pregnant 3 times in the last five years so I figure I DO ovulate!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

dimplesmagee said:


> So, today I went to the bathroom and I smiled to myself as I once again saw EWCM. And then I found myself laughing to myself, as I found myself so excited to tell you guys!!! Would you ever call up your friends to tell them that you had EWCM? Probably not. Anyway, once again I appreciate the fact that you ladies will be excited for me! :)

Of course we're excited for you! No such thing as TMI here. I might share with my BFF but she has had her own problems TTC so she would get it. Others, not so much. I told Grandma about the 1st MC back in November and I didn't tell her about the last one because she didn't quite give me the kind of support I needed. I think she was worried about me TTC again. So I'll just keep things to myself until it's time to share the news with the world. And share with you lovely ladies, no doubt.


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC- yup~ a UTI or symptoms of one can be a preggo sign! :thumbup: I hope it is for you! I think there are a lot of factors to look @ when deciding to get fertility assistance- like what you've been through- how long you've been trying- your age- your cycles, etc. I think a consult never hurts anyone! In January- I just saw my OB who is also a fertility specialist but he only does so much. This time- I am working with an actual fertility specialist!
> 
> LittleBird~ you do have to take Clomid in the beginning of a cycle that you know is from AF.. like you could take it on cd2-6,3-7, or 5-9.. those the typical days that it is prescribed. I took it 3-7 when I got preggo in january. I know my doc said the HSG is usually done on a certain cycle day too- but I never had that done and I don't know if other doctors care what cycle it is on. My OB said he typically doesn't do Clomid in the same month than an HSG is done.. but I've seen people who DO have them both done @ the same time so :shrug: I'm over in the "assisted conception" threads on here and they are really helpful too if you're looking for some info! :)
> 
> Hanskiz~ you can never have too much ice cream :winkwink: It's still early so you have plenty of time to BD! :thumbup:
> 
> babyhopes2011~ :happydance: for the positive OPK! I am glad you were checking!!! Now we just need those :spermy: to get in there and bring down that egg! :haha:
> 
> mercedes2010~ are your OPK's getting any darker or are they still really faint?? It can change VERY VERY quickly so just keep on testing my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> As for me~ I went in to have my u/s today to check my ovaries and how things are looking- shows what side I will most likely ovulate on.. there were 3 follicles in there (I think that's what they are called! :haha: ) but there is one big one leading the pack he said. Typically the goal of when you take Femara is to have MORE so you can release more than one egg to increase the odds. I told him about my hospitalization, pancreatitis, and the meds I am finishing from the rash I got due to a reaction- and like I had read- they actually sometimes prescribe it to help with fertility anyway so he wasn't concerned at all. Things are looking good.. I am glad there are no cysts or anything. I had a corpus luteum cyst when I was pregnant in January and I think it was still hanging around after the miscarriage- so I am glad that is completely gone and no issues there. He guessed that our IUI will be Thursday which was exactly what I predicted. I did an OPK this am and it IS getting darker- so Thursday is for sure my guess! :thumbup:
> 
> Oooooh lots of us are coming up into the fertile window and we need to get some back to back BFP reports in here in just a couple of weeks!!! :happydance:
> 
> Oh, and was able to get my :sex: in last night. Wooot Wooot!!!! baby dust!

K, thank you! I think im going to give acupuncture 2 more months. It has been 8 months since I miscarried so I think Im gonna give myself a little more time....Yah for your follicles!! Im excited for you! keep us posted. :)


----------



## LittleBird

Guess what? Yesterday's pregnancy test was back to 0! The nurse called me this morning at 10:30am. This is THE EARLIEST I have ever had blood test results. She'll be calling in my prescription for Clomid today. And I have the HSG scheduled for tomorrow! OMG things are moving at the speed of light! I'm so glad I found this doctor and she's taking my fertility so seriously! I think I might just explode with happiness!


----------



## CRC25

Well 7dpo for me.... not much really going on w/ me! lol.... af due in 7 days! praying she stays away!! thinking about seeking fertility help next month if no sticky bean for me :( Good luck to everyone!!! :) lots and lots of baby dust to EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## Cornish

I GOT MY ZERO!!!!!!
I am so excited!!!
Full steam ahead for dtd and getting a bfp.
Congrats to ladies with positive opks, Hanskiz I'm sure youll get yours soon. Have never used them myself, don t have the patience, but am sure if you continue to dtd then you'll catch the egg even if you miss the +opk.
Am having a lovely positive day and only one more day of work until 4 baby making days off!!!!!

Good luck ladies.xxxx


----------



## Fizzio

Cornish said:


> I GOT MY ZERO!!!!!!
> I am so excited!!!
> Full steam ahead for dtd and getting a bfp.
> Congrats to ladies with positive opks, Hanskiz I'm sure youll get yours soon. Have never used them myself, don t have the patience, but am sure if you continue to dtd then you'll catch the egg even if you miss the +opk.
> Am having a lovely positive day and only one more day of work until 4 baby making days off!!!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies.xxxx

Brilliant news Cornish :happydance: I'm really pleased for you. Have followed your journey and your heartbreak after finding out about your PMP. So glad the world is looking mucn more positive for you. Lots of :dust: to you.

Holly - thank you for your encouragement. Not sure how I am waiting to test until AF due but I will be. Sorry you are feeling down today :hugs:

Everyone else - good luck girls! Sunday - testing day - is nearly here for me. Earlier this week I was thinking I was feeling pregnant. However today I feel I am waiting for AF to show :nope: Please please I would so like a BFP again xx


----------



## Cornish

Thank you fizzio, I want to scream it from the rooftops but know it's only the first step to holding my baby. Fxd for you that your egg got caught. I think it's easy to symptom spot, don't get yourself down about it though. Sunday is so close!!!xxx


----------



## Hanskiz

LittleBird said:


> Guess what? Yesterday's pregnancy test was back to 0! The nurse called me this morning at 10:30am. This is THE EARLIEST I have ever had blood test results. She'll be calling in my prescription for Clomid today. And I have the HSG scheduled for tomorrow! OMG things are moving at the speed of light! I'm so glad I found this doctor and she's taking my fertility so seriously! I think I might just explode with happiness!

Wonderful, wonderful news!! I'm so pleased you've found a good doctor who is willing (from the sounds of it) to move mountains to get you pregnant!! Really happy for you.... :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> I GOT MY ZERO!!!!!!
> I am so excited!!!
> Full steam ahead for dtd and getting a bfp.
> Congrats to ladies with positive opks, Hanskiz I'm sure youll get yours soon. Have never used them myself, don t have the patience, but am sure if you continue to dtd then you'll catch the egg even if you miss the +opk.
> Am having a lovely positive day and only one more day of work until 4 baby making days off!!!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies.xxxx

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! That's brilliant news! So, so happy for you. Looks like we may be DTD and ovulation buddies this cycle! 

:happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Hanskiz I'm sure youll get yours soon. Have never used them myself, don t have the patience, but am sure if you continue to dtd then you'll catch the egg even if you miss the +opk.

I hope so!! I've only used them this month and last so a bit new to it really. I don't think I'll do it again next month unless my ov day is wacky or something. I'll just go with the flow and DTD around the middle of my cycle. I've got PG 3 times without them so it's more to reassure me that things are happening. Once I've ov'd this month I'll be reassured enough I think - it is a bit of a faff!! 

FX'd and :dust: x


----------



## LittleBird

*CRC25* - You're halfway through the 2WW! Fingers crossed that AF stays away and you are telling us about your BFP in a week.

*Cornish* - I know how you feel. Back to zero is a good place to be. A fresh start. Good luck with the upcoming ovulation and BD.

*Hanskiz* - Looks like you'll be ovulating really soon. Good luck, catch that egg! I'll be doing OPK this cycle, it was kinda fun when I did it back in March, but I was only testing once a day. Poor Holly, she tests more often than that. I like having more than one sign tell me where I was in my cycle. This month, I'm doing OPK and temping and CM (although I'm still not too experienced with that). Hopefully all three of those things will give me the same information about my ovulation day. I'm a scientist at heart.


----------



## rachelbubble

LittleBird said:


> *CRC25* - You're halfway through the 2WW! Fingers crossed that AF stays away and you are telling us about your BFP in a week.
> 
> *Cornish* - I know how you feel. Back to zero is a good place to be. A fresh start. Good luck with the upcoming ovulation and BD.
> 
> *Hanskiz* - Looks like you'll be ovulating really soon. Good luck, catch that egg! I'll be doing OPK this cycle, it was kinda fun when I did it back in March, but I was only testing once a day. Poor Holly, she tests more often than that. I like having more than one sign tell me where I was in my cycle. This month, I'm doing OPK and temping and CM (although I'm still not too experienced with that). Hopefully all three of those things will give me the same information about my ovulation day. I'm a scientist at heart.

Hi!!

Dont know whether youve seen this but it helped me know what i was looking for when looking at CM...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szk6ntndvys

Hope the link works!!

x x :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Thank you ladies.
Littlebird, have just read your journal, am glad you are down to your zero, sounds like you've had a rough time of it. Fxd for some happiness. 
So cycle buddies Hanskiz!!! This is a bfp month for sure!xxx


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, thank you for providing the link to that! I started thinking I would test CM during the month of April, but had an early MC. So the idea of CM continuum makes a lot of sense, just haven't seen it at work during a regular cycle since reading up on it. It's amazing what you find on YouTube. Helpful stuff, but still it's funny that this lives in the same place as "Charlie Bit My Finger". :haha:


----------



## Hanskiz

LittleBird said:


> I like having more than one sign tell me where I was in my cycle. This month, I'm doing OPK and temping and CM (although I'm still not too experienced with that). Hopefully all three of those things will give me the same information about my ovulation day. I'm a scientist at heart.

I'm with you on this... I don't temp but I monitor cm and been using opk's since mc. I've got PG twice when only DTD once in a cycle and that was using cm as a tool. First time to get PG, second time (mc) was an accident as I caught the end of it - probably actually DTD on ov day!! I thought the EWCM had gone and so thought I would be not fertile!! I know better now.

I love the scientific aspect of it. I find it fascinating finding out how my body works and looking for all the signs. :thumbup:


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> So cycle buddies Hanskiz!!! This is a bfp month for sure!xxx

Lets hope so... I'm feeling good about this month. :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Cornish said:


> Thank you ladies.
> Littlebird, have just read your journal, am glad you are down to your zero, sounds like you've had a rough time of it. Fxd for some happiness.
> So cycle buddies Hanskiz!!! This is a bfp month for sure!xxx

Yes, I'm with you on screaming from the rooftops. That zero is great news. It feels so good being back on track.

HSG got rescheduled for Tuesday, but it will be ok. I'm just so happy that things are moving forward. If this cycle is another MC or AF comes, it will be a disappointment but at least we're trying new things and crossing stuff off the list. And I know that the FS is doing everything she can to make sure we're getting the best chance at this. They're amazing. I just keep thinking that all the things that were stacked against me are falling away!

BFPs for everyone!


----------



## hollyw79

Thanks for that link Rachel! :thumbup:

I just talked to my sister who is a Nurse Practitioner at an oncology clinic in NY.. she actually prescribes Femara for breast cancer patients and knows a lot about it .. she said that Femara can actually dry you up down there.. which I guess is what's accounting for my lack of EWCM. I'm glad I at least have a reason for that- I knew Clomid did that- but I didn't know that Femara did. Still no closer to + OPK yet.. :nope: BUT- we'll see what happens. Guess it's just one of those screwy things after my body was put through that whole mess!


----------



## hollyw79

dimplesmagee


Lol, I know it's funny.. I was laying in bed the other night thinking about how we all tell each other when we have sex and whatnot. :haha: But yes~ I am excited for you!!!!!! that's awesome!!! I'm glad your thyroid is normal and I hope that it eases up for you! And definitely give the vitamin b12 a whirl to see if it helps at all! :hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

No dtd yesterday either!!! Ahhhh!!
DH is poorly though so can't be too moody about it!

No bd since Sunday!!! At least I'm not due to ov until sat so suppose were still in the running!!


----------



## mercedes2010

Today is OV day!! I am trying to keep an image in my head of all these eager little :spermy: in my tube ambushing that egg!! :haha:

Good luck and lots of baby dust to all of us entering that tortuous TWW!!

:hugs: all around. We deserve it!


----------



## WoodyA

mercedes2010 said:


> Today is OV day!! I am trying to keep an image in my head of all these eager little :spermy: in my tube ambushing that egg!! :haha:
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to all of us entering that tortuous TWW!!
> 
> :hugs: all around. We deserve it!

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Cornish

Should be o day for me too mercedes!!!! Good luck to you, Hanskiz and Holly- anyone else o soon that I missed?
We dtd last night and going for tmrw and sun also just in case I o late. I don't temp or use opk, just go by o pain and ewcm, both of which I have today.

Sorry oh is I'll woody, you still have time though, so hope he gets better soon.

I agree Holly, I was chuckling at dimples comment then realising how much we all tell each other, it took me a while to openly post stuff like that but you're all such lovely ladies, I feel comfortable chatting to you-and full of information that I don't have!

Good luck ladies.xxx


----------



## Hanskiz

It's ov day for me too!! I'm hoping the opks confirm it - although I'm tempted to just go with it and try and DTD today and tomorrow and Saturday if we can manage it!! 

Not looking forward to the 2 week time warp mind!! Must keep super busy! 

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Hanskiz

+ opk!!! Yay!

It's all working out properly this cycle. All I have to do now is get PG!! We'll be DTD tonight for sure. Really glad we managed last night now! 

I can't believe it all actually has come together this cycle - the EWCM the +opk the timing - it's all spot on! I don't know why I'm so surprised. I guess after being told about retained products last cycle I figured this one would be a bit wonky. I'm glad it's not - even if I don't manage a bfp at least I know I'm back to normal. 

Loads of :dust: to everyone... roll on the 2 week time warp.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Have had positive OPK's for 2 days , But ive also had 5 positive HPT's all done in one day ! About to go to bed here and take one with FMU will update you ladies


----------



## Niamh22

Can i join i am 1DPO today managed it 3 times so hping that was enough to catch the bean. hate the 2WW trying not go mad with symptom spotting i am moving house though so glad that i have packed my PG tests not going to unpack them till the very last so no early testing lol. good luck ladies x


----------



## WoodyA

Ruskiegirl said:


> Have had positive OPK's for 2 days , But ive also had 5 positive HPT's all done in one day ! About to go to bed here and take one with FMU will update you ladies

Wow! How long since your last AF?


----------



## LittleBird

Hanskiz said:


> + opk!!! Yay!
> 
> It's all working out properly this cycle. All I have to do now is get PG!! We'll be DTD tonight for sure. Really glad we managed last night now!
> 
> I can't believe it all actually has come together this cycle - the EWCM the +opk the timing - it's all spot on! I don't know why I'm so surprised. I guess after being told about retained products last cycle I figured this one would be a bit wonky. I'm glad it's not - even if I don't manage a bfp at least I know I'm back to normal.
> 
> Loads of :dust: to everyone... roll on the 2 week time warp.

So glad that everything is coming together for you. At least you won't be second-guessing yourself during the 2WW. But if you find your mind going crazy, come back and read this post and you'll remember that the timing was so right it is meant to be! Good luck!


----------



## LittleBird

Ruskiegirl said:


> Have had positive OPK's for 2 days , But ive also had 5 positive HPT's all done in one day ! About to go to bed here and take one with FMU will update you ladies

Hope everything turns out ok! I saw those lines too. You're not seeing things.


----------



## LittleBird

Niamh22 said:


> Can i join i am 1DPO today managed it 3 times so hping that was enough to catch the bean. hate the 2WW trying not go mad with symptom spotting i am moving house though so glad that i have packed my PG tests not going to unpack them till the very last so no early testing lol. good luck ladies x

Welcome and good luck! I love that you're playing mind tricks on yourself to prevent early testing! I'm so bad during the 2WW. Maybe I can find some things to occupy my mind so that I'm not driving my family crazy.


----------



## Niamh22

still the symptom spotting though can't back that away unforunately lol. I never tel lmy OH about all the early testing and symptom spotting he will think i have lost it totally lol


----------



## Hanskiz

Niamh22 said:


> still the symptom spotting though can't back that away unforunately lol. I never tel lmy OH about all the early testing and symptom spotting he will think i have lost it totally lol

Ditto! 
My OH would think I'd really lost the plot if I told him even half of what I'm thinking in the 2ww. 
To be fair I've only had one 2ww where I didn't get a bfp at the end (last cycle) and it was him that thought I was PG not me!! I KNEW I wasn't but he was convinced I was... Men hey - they know nothing!!! 

Good luck.... I'm a day behind you so we can 'not' symptom spot together! 

:hugs: and tons of :dust:


----------



## Niamh22

he he lol well this year my symptom spotting has been spot on lst month due to eptopic recovery we weren't trying but still symptom spotted anyway crazy! i know i will we can try and keep each other sane lol


----------



## Babybaba

Oh my goodness I'm ovulating today also!!! Can't believe so many of us are having the big O today!!! It's so funny ive been smiling all day imagining the sperm waiting to pounce on the egg, it's lovely to know someone else thinks the same!!!!

We can all be 2ww buddies!!! :)!!!!

Today is cd 14 for me, we bd cd 12 (pm), cd 13(am), and won't be able to bd until tonight when hubby finishes work!!!! Eeeeeek I'm so excited!!!


IM ALSO so EXCITED that other women who are ttc after a loss have O'd on the same day as I have!!! I know it sounds strange but sometimes I feel like I'm the only one in the world going through all this, and it's so comforting to know othersbare going through it too!!!

This is going to be the best TWW EVER ( positive thinking much??!! Lol) and I cant wait to see all those lovely bfps coming our way!!!!

Lots of baby dust xoxoxo


----------



## Hanskiz

Babybaba said:


> Oh my goodness I'm ovulating today also!!! Can't believe so many of us are having the big O today!!! It's so funny ive been smiling all day imagining the sperm waiting to pounce on the egg, it's lovely to know someone else thinks the same!!!!
> 
> We can all be 2ww buddies!!! :)!!!!
> 
> Today is cd 14 for me, we bd cd 12 (pm), cd 13(am), and won't be able to bd until tonight when hubby finishes work!!!! Eeeeeek I'm so excited!!!
> 
> 
> IM ALSO so EXCITED that other women who are ttc after a loss have O'd on the same day as I have!!! I know it sounds strange but sometimes I feel like I'm the only one in the world going through all this, and it's so comforting to know othersbare going through it too!!!
> 
> This is going to be the best TWW EVER ( positive thinking much??!! Lol) and I cant wait to see all those lovely bfps coming our way!!!!
> 
> Lots of baby dust xoxoxo

It is very exciting!!! 

Cd14 for me too. We DTD cd 11 and cd13... Gonna go tonight and tomorrow too - that should cover it!!

I'm feeling really good about this month... I think the fact that there are so many of us ovulating on the same day can only be a good sign!!! 

Next we all have to decide when we will test! 

:dust:


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> *CRC25* - You're halfway through the 2WW! Fingers crossed that AF stays away and you are telling us about your BFP in a week.
> 
> *Cornish* - I know how you feel. Back to zero is a good place to be. A fresh start. Good luck with the upcoming ovulation and BD.
> 
> *Hanskiz* - Looks like you'll be ovulating really soon. Good luck, catch that egg! I'll be doing OPK this cycle, it was kinda fun when I did it back in March, but I was only testing once a day. Poor Holly, she tests more often than that. I like having more than one sign tell me where I was in my cycle. This month, I'm doing OPK and temping and CM (although I'm still not too experienced with that). Hopefully all three of those things will give me the same information about my ovulation day. I'm a scientist at heart.

Thank you! fingers crossed this month! I have been receiving acupuncture and he says my body is fully ready just waiting for it to happen and its been 8 months since my m/c so im so ready mentally! lol.... just dont want to give up on the natural method yet but my dh isnt getting any younger.lol... hopefully God will answer my prayers this month and I wont have to worry about it! lol.... good luck to you this month!


----------



## Babybaba

Hanskiz said:


> Babybaba said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness I'm ovulating today also!!! Can't believe so many of us are having the big O today!!! It's so funny ive been smiling all day imagining the sperm waiting to pounce on the egg, it's lovely to know someone else thinks the same!!!!
> 
> We can all be 2ww buddies!!! :)!!!!
> 
> Today is cd 14 for me, we bd cd 12 (pm), cd 13(am), and won't be able to bd until tonight when hubby finishes work!!!! Eeeeeek I'm so excited!!!
> 
> 
> IM ALSO so EXCITED that other women who are ttc after a loss have O'd on the same day as I have!!! I know it sounds strange but sometimes I feel like I'm the only one in the world going through all this, and it's so comforting to know othersbare going through it too!!!
> 
> This is going to be the best TWW EVER ( positive thinking much??!! Lol) and I cant wait to see all those lovely bfps coming our way!!!!
> 
> Lots of baby dust xoxoxo
> 
> It is very exciting!!!
> 
> Cd14 for me too. We DTD cd 11 and cd13... Gonna go tonight and tomorrow too - that should cover it!!
> 
> I'm feeling really good about this month... I think the fact that there are so many of us ovulating on the same day can only be a good sign!!!
> 
> Next we all have to decide when we will test!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...



Woooo!!!! We are even bd'ing the same days too...well close enough!!!! Hehe

Yes Hun I definitely think it's going to be a good month for us all!!!

I am so glad I stumbled across this thread!!! I cant wait to read all the updates from everyone!!! It's gonna be great!!!

Xoxoxo


----------



## Niamh22

It#s CD 18 for me ovulated CD17 i have a 33day cycle so going to try and hold out testing till the 9th of may i would be 2 days late then. It is good to have so many people in the same boat not crazy for thinking it is just you. fairy dust to us all for a Jan baby x


----------



## Hanskiz

I'm due 2 weeks today - 12th May... I'd like to think I'll hold out testing until Friday 13th but it's unlikely. I'll almost certainly be testing by next weekend so 10 dpo or so (8th - 9th May). Especially if I have any symptoms. 

Patience is NOT my strong point!!! 

FX'd for all of us..... 


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CRC25

Its cycle day 23 for me today... Af due one week from today! oh the 2ww is more work then the actual bding! haha! kidding. Nothing going on over here, just having sore/ sensitive nipples which I never have but is also a sign that af is on her way :( praying she stays away! pretty please stay away af!!!!! Good luck to everyone in the 2ww :)


----------



## Hanskiz

CRC25 said:


> Its cycle day 23 for me today... Af due one week from today! oh the 2ww is more work then the actual bding! haha! kidding. Nothing going on over here, just having sore/ sensitive nipples which I never have but is also a sign that af is on her way :( praying she stays away! pretty please stay away af!!!!! Good luck to everyone in the 2ww :)

FX'd for you!!! You're so close to knowing now..... 

:dust::dust:


----------



## Babybaba

Lol there's no way I'll be able to hold out testing until 12th may lol!! 

I have a FIFTY pack of ic hpt's that'll I'll be whipping out around 8th may....

I can't wait to start testing!! Who am I kidding I'll prob be poas in a few days!!! Don't know why I do it to myself but I can't help it!! Lol

I've also got a double pack of frer hot, so will save them if I get faint positives on the ic!

Ohhh I'm so excited!!! Don't know how I'm gonna get through these next few weeks!!!
I'm going to visit friends in england on 5th may for a week....DH isnt coming it's just me staying with his cousin and his wife and son...I can't wait but if I get a bfp its gonna kill me cos I don't want to tell DH over the phone.... I guess if I do get my bfp I'll tell him I've got an amazing present to bring home for him!!! Hehehe


I'm just rambling now!!
Xoxoxo


----------



## Niamh22

not long for you to know keeping fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Babybaba

CRC25 said:


> Its cycle day 23 for me today... Af due one week from today! oh the 2ww is more work then the actual bding! haha! kidding. Nothing going on over here, just having sore/ sensitive nipples which I never have but is also a sign that af is on her way :( praying she stays away! pretty please stay away af!!!!! Good luck to everyone in the 2ww :)

Yes Hun!! Not long for you to go now!!!

It sounds really positive that you have sore nipples this time when you normally don't get that!!! Fingers crossed this is bfp for you Hun!! And when you get your bfp that'll start the bfps flowing for the rest of us!!! Hehehe


Baby dust!! Xoxo


----------



## Hanskiz

Babybaba said:


> Lol there's no way I'll be able to hold out testing until 12th may lol!!
> 
> I have a FIFTY pack of ic hpt's that'll I'll be whipping out around 8th may....
> 
> I can't wait to start testing!! Who am I kidding I'll prob be poas in a few days!!! Don't know why I do it to myself but I can't help it!! Lol
> 
> I've also got a double pack of frer hot, so will save them if I get faint positives on the ic!
> 
> Ohhh I'm so excited!!! Don't know how I'm gonna get through these next few weeks!!!
> I'm going to visit friends in england on 5th may for a week....DH isnt coming it's just me staying with his cousin and his wife and son...I can't wait but if I get a bfp its gonna kill me cos I don't want to tell DH over the phone.... I guess if I do get my bfp I'll tell him I've got an amazing present to bring home for him!!! Hehehe
> 
> 
> I'm just rambling now!!
> Xoxoxo

Snap!! 

I have loads of IC's and will confirm any faint ones I might (FX'd) get with FRER too!! 

Great minds think alike! 

I'm already going crazy with the idea of having to wait... and I haven't even finished with the BDing yet... two more days to go until we can chill out, relax and start losing the plot in the 2 week time warp!!! 

Crazy lady alert... 

:dust:


----------



## Babybaba

Niamh22 said:


> not long for you to know keeping fingers crossed for you x

Niamh your just ahead of me, you O'd yesterday!! Can't wait to hear about your bfp!! 

Positive mental attitude all the way!! PMA!!!!!

Xoxoxo


----------



## Babybaba

Hahaha hanskiz!!!! So true,....we're not even out into the wild yet...aka the TWW!!! Lol

Seriously excited to see what the next two weeks brings us all though!!

I'm back to work tomorrow after a nice few days off.....I can smell bbqs cooking....making me so hungry....and this beautiful weather we re having is wonderful!!! All positive signs of good things happening to good people!! PMA!!!

Ohh can't wait till DH gets home I'm gonna jump on him!!! Lol
Xoxo


----------



## CRC25

Babybaba said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Its cycle day 23 for me today... Af due one week from today! oh the 2ww is more work then the actual bding! haha! kidding. Nothing going on over here, just having sore/ sensitive nipples which I never have but is also a sign that af is on her way :( praying she stays away! pretty please stay away af!!!!! Good luck to everyone in the 2ww :)
> 
> Yes Hun!! Not long for you to go now!!!
> 
> It sounds really positive that you have sore nipples this time when you normally don't get that!!! Fingers crossed this is bfp for you Hun!! And when you get your bfp that'll start the bfps flowing for the rest of us!!! Hehehe
> 
> 
> Baby dust!! XoxoClick to expand...

Im praying thats how it goes!!!! good luck to you this month! :)


----------



## hollyw79

Wowza can we say OVULATION!?!?!?!?!? A vast majority of us are right in the same window here! While I haven't gotten a + OPK yet~ I went to the fertility doctor and they are going to induce ovulation today for me. 

From my journal~ 

there are 2 good follicles in there he said~ one almost 20mm and the other 15-16mm... He told me about 50% of the time he has to trigger ovulation with people who take the Femara and I'm one of them! If I don't get my + OPK by tonight~ I have here in my hands "Novarel 10,000 units" and I have to inject myself tonight and then go in for the IUI in the morning! I *AM* glad I don't have to wait around


So no sex tonight (we were told to abstain to build up the sperm some) but IUI in the AM!!!!! I *AM* excited! Finnnnnnnnnnnally! I've been waiting for this day almost 3 months now since the miscarriage. Gosh~ I can't believe it's been almost that long since I found out I was losing the baby.

Loads and loads of dust for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babybaba

hollyw79 said:


> Wowza can we say OVULATION!?!?!?!?!? A vast majority of us are right in the same window here! While I haven't gotten a + OPK yet~ I went to the fertility doctor and they are going to induce ovulation today for me.
> 
> From my journal~
> 
> there are 2 good follicles in there he said~ one almost 20mm and the other 15-16mm... He told me about 50% of the time he has to trigger ovulation with people who take the Femara and I'm one of them! If I don't get my + OPK by tonight~ I have here in my hands "Novarel 10,000 units" and I have to inject myself tonight and then go in for the IUI in the morning! I *AM* glad I don't have to wait around
> 
> 
> So no sex tonight (we were told to abstain to build up the sperm some) but IUI in the AM!!!!! I *AM* excited! Finnnnnnnnnnnally! I've been waiting for this day almost 3 months now since the miscarriage. Gosh~ I can't believe it's been almost that long since I found out I was losing the baby.
> 
> Loads and loads of dust for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh Holly I am so excited for you honey!!!!you will be in my thoughts and prayers for tomorrow morn!!! I'm sending you all the sticky positive baby dust vibes ever!!!!!

It reallllly made me laugh when you said wowza can we say OVULATION! Lol I know right!! It's crazy And wonderful and very positive!!! This is gonna be a great month and we will be sharing pics of our new year bubas!! Hehehe

Xoxo


----------



## hollyw79

Thanks Babybaba :hugs:

Yes, it's crazy.. I've read that women who talk a lot can have their menstrual cycles start to coincide.. so I wonder if that has affected any of us some?? 

I agree~ it's going to be a great month and I hope to see quite a few BFP's on here!!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I am on cd 20 now , Im not sure whats going on but what i am thinking is thats im hyperovulating this month , Its extremely rare but it does happen for me usually once a year . Basicly its where you ovulate twice in one month and sometimes it can be 2 weeks apart . Its possible i ovulated on cd 5 and caught the eggy . Retested this morning still another faint line like the other tests


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow ruskie!! Hope it is the start of an :bfp:

I am 4 days away from being done with my 2ww and able to test so excited.


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> Wowza can we say OVULATION!?!?!?!?!?

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cornish

Wow ladies, lots gas gone on since this morning! Hello new ladies, how great we are all so close. I'm due to o today and have dtd every other day for a week, will go again tmrw and sun. 
However...
Spanner in the works- got a call from hosp to say I finally have my surgery date for a femoral hernia I've had for over a year, and it's Tuesday! If I'm lucky enough to catch my egg this weekend how will the anaerhetic effect it? I know it won't have implated so shouldn't get any blood but I'm worried this will ruin my chances this month?
Any thoughts ladies?xx


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> So no sex tonight (we were told to abstain to build up the sperm some) but IUI in the AM!!!!! I *AM* excited! Finnnnnnnnnnnally! I've been waiting for this day almost 3 months now since the miscarriage. Gosh~ I can't believe it's been almost that long since I found out I was losing the baby.
> 
> Loads and loads of dust for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Brilliant news Holly!! I'm really glad you don't have to hang around - keeps you on the same schedule as us too!!! 

Good luck with the IUI - FX'd it all works beautifully. Remember how much this is going to up your odds!! 

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Cornish

Sorry Holly, forgot to say- fantastic news- very very exciting times.xxxx


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Wow ladies, lots gas gone on since this morning! Hello new ladies, how great we are all so close. I'm due to o today and have dtd every other day for a week, will go again tmrw and sun.
> However...
> Spanner in the works- got a call from hosp to say I finally have my surgery date for a femoral hernia I've had for over a year, and it's Tuesday! If I'm lucky enough to catch my egg this weekend how will the anaerhetic effect it? I know it won't have implated so shouldn't get any blood but I'm worried this will ruin my chances this month?
> Any thoughts ladies?xx

I'm not sure... I think as long as it's pre implantation - which it almost definitely will be - there is no risk of anything happening. Before the egg implants it's just floating free and not attached to you or your bloodstream so in theory it can't be damaged. Don't quote me on this I'm just going on what I understand of the process!!

I think it would be wise to get it sorted regardless as if you do conceive this cycle - and even if you don't - it's better to be in tip top physical condition for pregnancy. 

Good luck....

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Hanskiz

I've been having some pretty full on ov cramps today... Much worse than last cycle. I'm hoping that it's a good sign but ooowwwweeeeee!

I'm really over excited this cycle!! I think it's because so many of us are ovulating on the same day - it feels like a really good omen, you know??? 

Am I just a crazy lady all by myself here!?

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hollyw79

I agree Hanskiz~ it *HAS* to be a good sign that we all are ovulating about the same time. 


So who wants to get the first BFP?? :haha:

Cornish~ What Hanskiz says is right.. until the baby implants which is 7-10DPO, you don't share anything with the baby so I think you are going to be just fine! I definitely don't think it will ruin your chances any! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

:munch: 

Remember my Doritos comment from last month?? 

Well, :munch: :munch: :munch: let's hope they help bc I've just eaten WAY too many!!! :rofl:

Cool Ranch doritos- good stuff!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> So who wants to get the first BFP?? :haha:

Perhaps we should go for synchronized testing too!! :rofl:


----------



## Cornish

Thank you Hanskiz and Holly, that is what I thought. Can't take away those spermies now anyway!!! 

I'm super super excited this cycle Hanskiz!!!!! Also getting very strong cramps and aches low down.xxx


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> So who wants to get the first BFP?? :haha:
> 
> Perhaps we should go for synchronized testing too!! :rofl:Click to expand...

oooooooh yes!!!I'm not patient about waiting though .. so I'd want to only wait til like 10-11DPO MAX! :haha:


----------



## mercedes2010

hollyw79 said:


> Wowza can we say OVULATION!?!?!?!?!? A vast majority of us are right in the same window here! While I haven't gotten a + OPK yet~ I went to the fertility doctor and they are going to induce ovulation today for me.
> 
> From my journal~
> 
> there are 2 good follicles in there he said~ one almost 20mm and the other 15-16mm... He told me about 50% of the time he has to trigger ovulation with people who take the Femara and I'm one of them! If I don't get my + OPK by tonight~ I have here in my hands "Novarel 10,000 units" and I have to inject myself tonight and then go in for the IUI in the morning! I *AM* glad I don't have to wait around
> 
> 
> So no sex tonight (we were told to abstain to build up the sperm some) but IUI in the AM!!!!! I *AM* excited! Finnnnnnnnnnnally! I've been waiting for this day almost 3 months now since the miscarriage. Gosh~ I can't believe it's been almost that long since I found out I was losing the baby.
> 
> Loads and loads of dust for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Fingers crossed...I'm so excited for you!! :dust: How awesome would it be if we all had little Baby New Years????


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> oooooooh yes!!!I'm not patient about waiting though .. so I'd want to only wait til like 10-11DPO MAX! :haha:

I think I proved myself utterly useless at the waiting game last cycle!! I was hoping (back when I was on cd1 and full of good intentions) of waiting until May 13th which would be the day after af is due :rofl: like that would EVER happen!! 

I'll be POAS by next weekend guaranteed!!


----------



## Cornish

How soon can you get a bfp??? I dont know much about this!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Speaking of impatient.... just checked (I can never resist this) what my EDD would be if I get my bfp this cycle. It's January 19th 2012. It's not a meaningful date to me at all but I like the sound of it!!!


----------



## Cornish

Sounds like a lovely date Hanskiz. I can see this tww is not going to be easy!!x


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> How soon can you get a bfp??? I dont know much about this!!!

It all depends on implantation - hCG starts to show up around 2-3 days after implantation (on average) so implantation at 7 dpo could result in a bfp at 9dpo and so on. 

With my loss I got implantation spotting at 5dpo. I didn't test until 10dpo and it was inconclusive until I bought a FRER at 12dpo. 

You do hear of people getting bfp's really early sometimes but it's not possible until implantation and that is usually between 6-12 dpo.


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Sounds like a lovely date Hanskiz. I can see this tww is not going to be easy!!x

2ww is going to be a total NIGHTMARE!!! Time will stand still, we will be symptom spotting like hypochondriacs and POAS from about 3dpo!! 

I'm losing it already and I'm not even there yet! 

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cornish

Ah of course, that's where I always get confused, with the implantation wait. Btw, just did mine and it came up as 19th jan!x


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Ah of course, that's where I always get confused, with the implantation wait. Btw, just did mine and it came up as 19th jan!x

Yay!! I sooooooooooo hope we get to be bump buddies.. 

BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP!!! 

I think I need to go and lie in a darkened room for a couple of hours! :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lovely date Hanskiz. I can see this tww is not going to be easy!!x
> 
> 2ww is going to be a total NIGHTMARE!!! Time will stand still, we will be symptom spotting like hypochondriacs and POAS from about 3dpo!!
> 
> I'm losing it already and I'm not even there yet!
> 
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

bwhahahahahahaha YOU ARE CRACKING ME UP!!!!!! 

We are going to be a bunch of moaners and whiners together in the 2ww!!! :rofl:


----------



## Cornish

A darkened padded room I feel is necessary! Yes I can see this being a long two weeks! But I will enjoy your company every step of the way.xxx


----------



## hollyw79

My EDD would be 1/20/11 as I'm a day behind you ladies!! That sounds good to me :thumbup:


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> bwhahahahahahaha YOU ARE CRACKING ME UP!!!!!!
> 
> We are going to be a bunch of moaners and whiners together in the 2ww!!! :rofl:

Oh yes!! I'm looking forward to it... It'll be so much more fun being crazy moany whining ladies together!!

That darkened room is definitely beckoning......... :rofl:


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> A darkened padded room I feel is necessary! Yes I can see this being a long two weeks! But I will enjoy your company every step of the way.xxx

I think it may, in fact, be the longest 2 weeks in history! 

Ladies - we are about to enter THE TWO WEEK TIME WARP (cue spooky music).... Love it!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## Cornish

So now we are officially crazy!! 
How much more :sex: do people plan to fit in to catch eggs??


----------



## hollyw79

:rofl: 

I have to abstain tonight for the IUI ... 

but we will have sex tomorrow night and Saturday to make sure ALL bases are covered- you have 24 hours after the egg is released to catch it! Better too much than not enough!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> So now we are officially crazy!!
> How much more :sex: do people plan to fit in to catch eggs??

Tonight and tomorrow for sure... If we're up to it then Saturday as well! Surely that'll be enough?? The last two pregnancies have both been from single DTD so I've never been so covered!! :winkwink:


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> Better too much than not enough!!

ABSOLUTELY!!!

I'd hate to feel I didn't try hard enough if I get a bfn this cycle. I think if I feel like I did the best I could then it'll be easier to accept that it just wasn't meant to be rather then because I was lazy!!

But obviously it's going to be a bfp so no need to worry about it!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Neversaynever

Room for another positive O today??

Can not believe how many of us got the positive today!! Good luck to everyone :thumbup:
XxX


----------



## Hanskiz

Neversaynever said:


> Room for another positive O today??
> 
> Can not believe how many of us got the positive today!! Good luck to everyone :thumbup:
> XxX

Yay!!!!! 

Glad you got your +opk!!

The more the merrier! This gets more exciting by the hour... I really must go and lie down, it's all too much! :rofl:


----------



## Cornish

Brilliant neversaynever!! Welcome to the crazy world of the tww!
I plan to dtd as much as possible for the next 4 days as both me and oh are off and have surgery tues am! 
Would live to be bump buddies with you wonderful ladies.xxx


----------



## Cornish

Hanskiz you really are making me chuckle! You still taking honey and all other stuff?!


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Hanskiz you really are making me chuckle! You still taking honey and all other stuff?!

I'm still drinking a lot of green tea with honey in it and taking my vitamins but nothing else. How about you?


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks ladies, wasn't expecting it so early I'm only CD11 and started testing yesterday :shrug: I was also convinced it wasn't a positive this morning but thought what the heck and did a digi and it was a smiley. I stood there shouting at my other OPK "you're not showing positive" and I was really cross as I could have missed it as had such a short surge last month. Tested again at 5pm and got strong positive on both so will be DTD for the next three days hopefully although OH has the flu :wacko:

Wish me luck in convincing him :haha:

Come on ladies BFP central needed

XxX


----------



## Cornish

I'm still taking a pre natal, folic, baby aspirin with ts honey and I took soy cd3-7. 
Neversaynever- jump oh!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> I'm still taking a pre natal, folic, baby aspirin with ts honey and I took soy cd3-7.
> Neversaynever- jump oh!!!

Wow! Good for you! 

I really am going to go an lie down in a darkened room now but with my OH rather then on my own with a cold compress!

BFP here we come!


----------



## Hanskiz

Good night ladies :flower:

Happy ovulation day to you all!!

I'm looking forward to your company in the 2 week wait. If we can't stay sane, then at least we can all lose the plot together!! 

Sending you all truck loads of :dust:

xxx


----------



## Fizzio

I'm nearly at the end of my TWW when all you sound like you are about to enter it! It's been tough for me but trying to hold out to test on Sunday which is 1 day after AF due. Scared to test and get a BFN. Why oh why is this baby making and baking so complicated???!!! Oh and after thinking for the last umpteen years that I have a 28 day cycle, I have only just this evening been counting on all my fingers and toes and realised it is actually 29 :dohh:


----------



## 9babiesgone

hi fizzio I think you are in my thread too for may testers!! yay I am almost done with my 2ww too!!! only 4 more days.


----------



## hollyw79

Neversaynever said:


> Thanks ladies, wasn't expecting it so early I'm only CD11 and started testing yesterday :shrug: I was also convinced it wasn't a positive this morning but thought what the heck and did a digi and it was a smiley. I stood there shouting at my other OPK "you're not showing positive" and I was really cross as I could have missed it as had such a short surge last month. Tested again at 5pm and got strong positive on both so will be DTD for the next three days hopefully although OH has the flu :wacko:
> 
> Wish me luck in convincing him :haha:
> 
> Come on ladies BFP central needed
> 
> XxX

:rofl:I am totally visualizing you yelling at your OPK!! :haha:

Congrats on your OPK and welcome to the + OPK club! :thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

Fizzio said:


> I'm nearly at the end of my TWW when all you sound like you are about to enter it! It's been tough for me but trying to hold out to test on Sunday which is 1 day after AF due. Scared to test and get a BFN. Why oh why is this baby making and baking so complicated???!!! Oh and after thinking for the last umpteen years that I have a 28 day cycle, I have only just this evening been counting on all my fingers and toes and realised it is actually 29 :dohh:

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test:

Sooooo much dust for you!! :dust: 

Let's get this thread started out right!!! :bfp: :dust:


----------



## rachelbubble

Hanskiz said:


> Speaking of impatient.... just checked (I can never resist this) what my EDD would be if I get my bfp this cycle. It's January 19th 2012. It's not a meaningful date to me at all but I like the sound of it!!!

My date would be 12.1.12!! Love that date!!! x x


----------



## Cornish

Good luck with testing fizzio! You are being very strong to not test early!!!


----------



## rachelbubble

Wow ladies!! Looks like were gonna have loads of testers at the same time....
Im a little ahead CD17, BDing for the last time tonight!! Weve managed every night since +opk on Sunday!! Im exhausted!!

Good luck with the BDing ladies, hope all goes well tomorrow Holly with the IUI and lets keep each other sane during the 2WW....

(How lovely would it be to be able to have some bump buddies from this forum!!!)

x x


----------



## rachelbubble

Fizzio - youre very good not to test!! Id be dipping away by now!!! Ha!! 
Good luck hun x x


----------



## hollyw79

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

I read this today: 

Sperm can reach speeds of 28 miles per hour.

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShelbySumma

count me in, ill be testing may the first week!


----------



## rachelbubble

hollyw79 said:


> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> I read this today:
> 
> Sperm can reach speeds of 28 miles per hour.
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love this!!!! :haha:

x x


----------



## WoodyA

So I had an urge to opk again, quite feint today, hoping I haven't missed my surge.
Dtd Sunday and will tonight and hopefully next few nights,

Kinda wish I opk more regularly now as I'll be gutted if I missed it!!!

All you ladies are so lucky to know you are in the tww!
Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## mercedes2010

rachelbubble said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> I read this today:
> 
> Sperm can reach speeds of 28 miles per hour.
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love this!!!! :haha:
> 
> x xClick to expand...

I just hope Coach's were there waiting when I OV'd today :haha:...yes, I did. I get the tell tale twitch (it was on my left side this month). 

Of all the ladies OVing right now or in the last day or so, how many of you felt the twinge? I feel it most months and that's how I know. Well, that and the EWCM (which I also got the last day we :sex:) This is the first month I've used OPKs!

And yes, I feel a little crazy right now!!!!


----------



## MissBabyFace

Hi all! This is our second month of trying to conceive since we lost our little bean in December! If we don't conceive this month and get :bfp: then we'll be using OPK's next month :D good luck ladies :dust: dust:

BTW! AF due 5th of May wish me luck :D xx


----------



## Hanskiz

mercedes2010 said:


> I just hope Coach's were there waiting when I OV'd today :haha:...yes, I did. I get the tell tale twitch (it was on my left side this month).
> 
> Of all the ladies OVing right now or in the last day or so, how many of you felt the twinge? I feel it most months and that's how I know. Well, that and the EWCM (which I also got the last day we :sex:) This is the first month I've used OPKs!
> 
> And yes, I feel a little crazy right now!!!!

I get the twinge too. It was my right side this month and left last month. I also get a bit crampy and sort of tight feeling in my lower abdomen. It was quite painful earlier!
I also get EWCM usually a good 4-5 days before ov. I think it showed up on Monday this time. 
Only my second month opk-ing but chuffed all the signs I'd noticed before tally with the +opk. I should be actually ovulating right about NOW!!

:dust:


----------



## Hanskiz

MissBabyFace said:


> Hi all! This is our second month of trying to conceive since we lost our little bean in December! If we don't conceive this month and get :bfp: then we'll be using OPK's next month :D good luck ladies :dust: dust:
> 
> BTW! AF due 5th of May wish me luck :D xx

Welcome :flower:

Sounds like you're a week ahead of me - I'm due May 12th - so you're already half way through the 2ww!!!!!! :thumbup:

FX'd you can be one of our early bfps!! I'm feeling like there might be a few this cycle! Good vibes, women's intuition, PMA, whatever you want to call it, I've got truck loads of it! 

:dust:


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> So I had an urge to opk again, quite feint today, hoping I haven't missed my surge.
> Dtd Sunday and will tonight and hopefully next few nights,
> 
> Kinda wish I opk more regularly now as I'll be gutted if I missed it!!!
> 
> All you ladies are so lucky to know you are in the tww!
> Good luck!!!!!!!

I doubt you've missed it if your cycle is 28 days... I would either lock them away or start doing them daily - if you carry on with occasional use it'll drive you crazy!! 
Anyway POAS is sooooo much fun! 

:hugs:


----------



## Babybaba

Ohh it's so nice reading through this thread seeing all us ladies in the same boat...... I felt a bit emotional earlier and had a wee cry.... Don't know how I'm gonna get through this 2ww....

Come on baby baba where's your PMA positive mental attitude!!!!

Praying and hoping and wishing, I just feel so stressed now.....I actually like the time leading up to ovulation....i feel full of hope and excitement....but I've had 2 chemical pregnancies the past 2 cycles....and the thought of going through it again filled me full of dread.....


Xoxo


----------



## MissBabyFace

Hanskiz said:


> MissBabyFace said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! This is our second month of trying to conceive since we lost our little bean in December! If we don't conceive this month and get :bfp: then we'll be using OPK's next month :D good luck ladies :dust: dust:
> 
> BTW! AF due 5th of May wish me luck :D xx
> 
> Welcome :flower:
> 
> Sounds like you're a week ahead of me - I'm due May 12th - so you're already half way through the 2ww!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> FX'd you can be one of our early bfps!! I'm feeling like there might be a few this cycle! Good vibes, women's intuition, PMA, whatever you want to call it, I've got truck loads of it!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, I hope one of those women with a good vibe this cycle, good luck for May 12th :D xx


----------



## LittleBird

Love the PMA ladies! It's really rubbing off on me!

*hollyw79* -- The idea of spermies traveling that fast is a little frightening! That poor egg, she's under attack!

After I get the LOs put to bed, I'll be taking the next dose of Clomid and falling asleep!


----------



## CRC25

Fizzio said:


> I'm nearly at the end of my TWW when all you sound like you are about to enter it! It's been tough for me but trying to hold out to test on Sunday which is 1 day after AF due. Scared to test and get a BFN. Why oh why is this baby making and baking so complicated???!!! Oh and after thinking for the last umpteen years that I have a 28 day cycle, I have only just this evening been counting on all my fingers and toes and realised it is actually 29 :dohh:

Im right there w/ ya... My af is due next thursday... so im totally holding out on testing! you are a lot closer than me! im not getting my hopes up this cycle im so used to seeing the bfn that when I actually get a bfp ill be in shock.lol..... and i ask myself the samething everytime why is making a baby so much work???


----------



## dimplesmagee

Wow, there was a lot of reading to do!

Sounds like a lot you ladies are in the midst of Oing. Rachel~We are on the same CD. I think I O'd on Monday though, so CD 14. 

Holly~Tomorrow's a big day huh?! 

Had my Drs. appt. today. Dr. thinks it's my BP medications, so he's weaning me off of it. If it is my meds. he said I should start to feel better in about 2 weeks. He drew more blood though, checking on a few other things. But I'm glad it's something simple and I'm not going crazy! :)

Fizzio~way to hold out on testing! 

Everyone is so positive today. :)


----------



## Fizzio

hollyw79 said:


> Fizzio said:
> 
> 
> I'm nearly at the end of my TWW when all you sound like you are about to enter it! It's been tough for me but trying to hold out to test on Sunday which is 1 day after AF due. Scared to test and get a BFN. Why oh why is this baby making and baking so complicated???!!! Oh and after thinking for the last umpteen years that I have a 28 day cycle, I have only just this evening been counting on all my fingers and toes and realised it is actually 29 :dohh:
> 
> :test::test::test::test::test::test::test:
> 
> Sooooo much dust for you!! :dust:
> 
> Let's get this thread started out right!!! :bfp: :dust:Click to expand...

Not tested today but think I just might tomorrow. That would be an April BFP though!!! So I would be a bit of fraud in here then. Might test but tell you on 1st so I am still legitimate :haha:


----------



## Hanskiz

Fizzio said:


> Not tested today but think I just might tomorrow. That would be an April BFP though!!! So I would be a bit of fraud in here then. Might test but tell you on 1st so I am still legitimate :haha:

I think we can handle an April bfp!! It'll give us all hope for the month ahead.

FX'd for you. 

:dust:


----------



## Hanskiz

Morning ladies.. :flower:

I'm in a lot of pain this morning. I'm really hoping it's ov pain because if it's not I'm worried!! It feels really really tight across my lower abdomen and kind of sharp. I normally get an ov twinge or two but this is unusual. I hope there is nothing wrong with me!!

DTD again last night and going for today too! OH is loving this TTC business!

Hope you all have a lovely day..... 

:dust:


----------



## Cornish

Morning my crazy friend, how are you today?!
Fizzio- an April bfp would be amazing!!! Fxd for you when you test. 
Cd14 for me and unsure if I o test as still have cramps and ewcm- so maybe this cycle will be longer than last???
My pains are also quite strong Hanskiz, a real ache very low down with lots of twinges and pains on top, but I've had it for a few days now? Hoping o is just around the corner if not already happened. We have dtd on cd8, 10 and 12- going to add 14 and 16 to that and keep everything crossed!!

Good luck for today Holly.xxxxx


----------



## Hanskiz

Opk still + so I'm guessing I actually will ovulate today. Correct me if that sounds wrong! No matter how much research I do into this whole business I still am slightly confused!

Pain is pretty bad still but I'm hoping that the longish surge and the pain are good signs. Will DTD tonight for sure and try to go tomorrow as well. I think next cycle we'll go every OTHER day!!

I'm a lot less crazy than yesterday (sobered by the pain) but still feeling really positive for this cycle. 

I figure if we carry on DTD for a coupe of days it will make the 2ww shorter!! 

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Neversaynever

Will be lurking for a while ladies, I'm not in a good place right now but I'm really hoping for you all to have BFP's in May

XxX


----------



## WoodyA

Morning everyone
Royal wedding day!

Street party later and I will be having a drink or two, hope that doesn't affect anything! But I guess lots of babies are confirmed under the influence right?!??!

We dtd last night Yey! And hoping to stick to everyother day now until cd 23 ish because I don't know how long my cycle is gonna be!

I love the pma this thread has developed!!!!!


----------



## WoodyA

Neversaynever said:


> Will be lurking for a while ladies, I'm not in a good place right now but I'm really hoping for you all to have BFP's in May
> 
> XxX

Are you ok? Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello all :flower:

Well the pain is beginning to subside now so I'm thinking that ov may well have happened. It's been about 30 hours since I detected the surge yesterday morning. I'll do another opk in a bit and if it's a negative I'll take that as ov having happened. I'm glad we DTD last night - that was optimun timing!! 

I'm feeling a bit more apprehensive about this cycle now... Once we DTD tonight I think that will be all we can do this cycle and then the wait starts officially. I'm going to be a wreck in a few days!! 

Any tips for how to make the time pass quicker gratefully received!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Babybaba

I'm totally a nervous wreck hanskiz..... I'm 1dpo..... And just don't know what to do with myself! Lol!! 
I'm workin the next few days... Then off to visit friends in England... I'll be packing lots of ics with me, I'm laughing at the thought of me sneaking off to the loo to poas whilst there! Lol!

I will honestly be deastateddddd if I don't get a bfp! 

But not much else I can do now but wait!!!

Fingers crossed girlies!!
When are we all starting to test!!!

Xoxo


----------



## Tweak0605

AF is completely gone! After only 3 days of bleeding, it completely ended yesterday. Now on to getting my extra OPKs, and getting a BFP this cycle! 

(I'm thinking extra positive thoughts this cycle!)


----------



## LittleBird

Tweak0605 said:


> AF is completely gone! After only 3 days of bleeding, it completely ended yesterday. Now on to getting my extra OPKs, and getting a BFP this cycle!
> 
> (I'm thinking extra positive thoughts this cycle!)

I think my AF is going to be completely gone today too. It was much lighter than usual but still continued for 5 days... so I'm hoping that Super B-Complex and baby aspirin will help the lining to be nice and thick for my egg this cycle. I keep wondering whether a light period like this after MC really counts as CD1, but I'm going with it!

This is a fun part of the cycle, right? Stocking up on supplies and planning how to catch that egg. Fingers crossed that you get your BFP! What day do you plan on starting the OPKs?


----------



## Babybaba

Hahaha oh dear ladies I POAS this afternoon! Bfn of course! Lol

I feel like I'm going crazzzzyyyy!!! Hehehe 

But at least I've satisfied an urge for today!

How are we all feeling today?
Xoxo


----------



## CRC25

well its cd 24 for me today and my af is due either wed or thursday..... I broke today and tested but of course it was a bfn!!! Im having really sore nipples at night not sure if thats an af sign too.... never had that before... and im eating alot more than usual but that doesnt really mean anything either... lol.. the 2ww makes you go crazy! I feel so sad today after seeing the bfn.... Dh and I tried reallly hard this cycle and I just feel like its never going to work :( but Im not giving up til af shows her ugly face ones again!!!


----------



## Babybaba

Awww good luck CRC25!!! I think it's a good sign if your havin slightly different symptoms to other months!! I wish I was further along in the 2ww! I'm only 1dpo! And already poas! Bfn of course!! 

But if af isn't due till wed/thur there's still loads of time to get your bfp this cycle!!! 

Fingers crossed for you honey!!!
Xoxo


----------



## CRC25

Babybaba said:


> Awww good luck CRC25!!! I think it's a good sign if your havin slightly different symptoms to other months!! I wish I was further along in the 2ww! I'm only 1dpo! And already poas! Bfn of course!!
> 
> But if af isn't due till wed/thur there's still loads of time to get your bfp this cycle!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you honey!!!
> Xoxo

Thank you!! im really hoping this is the cycle! yah your at least 1dpo thats a start! good luck to you this month!!! and yeah im glad im having some kind of symptom. and its like you hear so many women get BFP so early and then I test and of course a bfn....so im not testing again unless af is late!


----------



## Babybaba

But sure everyone is different... I guess that's what makes this whole ttc malarky so confusing and difficult!! As there's no sure fire yes or no answer until we've waited a bit!! Lol


I'm gettin so paranoid... I havE HEARTBURN!!! Which I never get....and then I think arghh it's just coincidence, there's no way it could be because of possible bfp as there wouldn't be any pregnancy hormones at all yet, and then I start to doubt myself on my o date and think maybe I'm further along than I think! Lol deary me so confusing eh!!

But I reallly hope it's good news for you Hun! You can start us off witha bfp!!

I hope holly is ok, she had her iui this morning! I've been thinking of her 


Xoxo


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello ladies :flower:

How is everyone doing?

Those of you in the later stages of 2ww - well done for not tearing your hair out!! 

Those of you who are in early cycle days - congratulations on finishing with af!

Those of you mid cycle - the crazy ovulation posse - Still feeling positive? Still DTD?

I got my negative opk at around 2pm today after a + this morning. I'm thinking I actually ov'd sometime today so will be DTD tonight to cover it. Managed last night and Wednesday night and Monday - I'm feeling like we've probably done the best we can! :winkwink:

The pain has definitely subsided. It was at it's worst this morning and has worn off gradually since then. :thumbup:

So, after tonight it is officially into the long dark tunnel of the 2ww for me! Please try and help me stay sane! I have a feeling it may be a bit of a challenge but I'm hoping you lovely ladies can prevent me being institutionalised!! :haha:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hollyw79

Dimples~ Im glad your doc has an idea of what it could be and I hope that coming off the meds helps you feel lots better!!!

Fizzio~ I think being a fraud would be a GOOD thing!! An April BFP is a good way to end the month and start May with!! :hugs: I cant wait to hear your test results~ lots of dust!!! 

Hanskiz~ based off of your posts, I would guess you ovulated today especially seeing that you O after the surge and also with you having cramps. 
Neversaynever~ Im sorry hun :( Whats on your mind??? Feel free to vent away here! Thats what we are here for!! 

Woody~ I hope youre having fun! I think DTD every other day is a great idea honestly and I pretty much did that this month too. Fxd! 

Babababa~ :rofl: Youre silly! I hope you get some great news while you sneak away to take advantage of those ICs!!! 

Tweak~ Im glad AF left the building! Sprinkling some O dust for ya!!! 

Littlebird~ Id say since you are taking Clomid to start OPKs around cd9.. Clomid can make you O early or late so its better to start early just in case! :hugs: 

CRC25~ its still early hun.. especially if youre not due til next week with AF. Fingers crossed for you big time my dear!!! Definitely dont feel like its never going to work.. believe it and you will see it! 

As for me~ I had my IUI this morning :happydance: There were 59 million swimmers in there which is GREAT. The last IUI in January worked and we had37 million- so I am hoping that we are successful again! My doc said he likes to see 20 million or more so were good to go on that! Praying at least one of the 2 eggs there are floating around in there finds itself being taken down by those sperm soldiers and making a baby!!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Will do! Day 2 Clomid s/e are less pleasant than day 1. Feeling little stabby pains. Hope it's working!


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> As for me~ I had my IUI this morning :happydance: There were 59 million swimmers in there which is GREAT. The last IUI in January worked and we had37 million- so I am hoping that we are successful again! My doc said he likes to see 20 million or more so were good to go on that! Praying at least one of the 2 eggs there are floating around in there finds itself being taken down by those sperm soldiers and making a baby!!!!!

Yay!! That's brilliant news. You stand a REALLY good chance now of getting that bfp! :happydance:

I reckon I ov'd today too... sometime around 10-11 this morning by my guess - going by the pain and the opk's. DTD earlier this evening so feeling like I'm pretty well covered now!! 

Now for the 2 week wait...... Aaaaaaggggghhhhhhh!!!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hollyw79

LittleBird said:


> Will do! Day 2 Clomid s/e are less pleasant than day 1. Feeling little stabby pains. Hope it's working!

that's definitely what you want!! :thumbup: I felt that way the whole month on Clomid honestly! *HOPING* it brings you that BFP!!!!! BIG TIME prayers!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> As for me~ I had my IUI this morning :happydance: There were 59 million swimmers in there which is GREAT. The last IUI in January worked and we had37 million- so I am hoping that we are successful again! My doc said he likes to see 20 million or more so were good to go on that! Praying at least one of the 2 eggs there are floating around in there finds itself being taken down by those sperm soldiers and making a baby!!!!!
> 
> Yay!! That's brilliant news. You stand a REALLY good chance now of getting that bfp! :happydance:
> 
> I reckon I ov'd today too... sometime around 10-11 this morning by my guess - going by the pain and the opk's. DTD earlier this evening so feeling like I'm pretty well covered now!!
> 
> Now for the 2 week wait...... Aaaaaaggggghhhhhhh!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

:happydance: definitely sounds like you have it covered!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> :happydance: definitely sounds like you have it covered!!! :thumbup:

I REALLY REALLY hope so.. I'm getting nervous now! I keep telling myself that even though I know we've timed it well we still only have a 25% chance of conceiving - and then feeling really crappy about it. :cry:

I'm hoping in a couple of days I'll get a bolt from the blue and KNOW I'm pregnant - like the other times.... FX'd.

:dust:


----------



## hollyw79

I hear ya Hanskiz! I JUST had the IUI this morning and I'm already sitting here thinking about what I may do differently next month! What an idiot I am!! I should be ASSUMING I am pregnant .. or as one girl just said ~ PUPO~ preggo until proven otherwise! :winkwink:


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> I hear ya Hanskiz! I JUST had the IUI this morning and I'm already sitting here thinking about what I may do differently next month! What an idiot I am!! I should be ASSUMING I am pregnant .. or as one girl just said ~ PUPO~ preggo until proven otherwise! :winkwink:

PUPO!! Brilliant. I like it. I'm going to go with it.. I am officially PUPO! :haha:

Thanks... :hugs:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hi Ladies!

Okay I'll join this thread! I want to follow all of you and hear of your successes this month. We all deserve our BFP and we will get it!

So, this is our first month back trying again for our first baby. We took a month off after our loss on March 17. I had my positive OPK yesterday (all day) and today it is faded out, so I'm guessing I ovulated maybe very early this morning... We DTD twice yesterday, and going to again in a few hours, so hopefully we will be covered this month. 

I guess I can't *officially* test until my missed period, which who knows how long this cycle will be... But since I ovulated on CD14 or CD15, I'm guessing about a 28 day cycle. Amazing. It took a m/c to make my cycles like clock-work? I always used to be a late ovulator, but had short cycles. Anway, if I test early, hopefully I'll know around May 8 - May 13 if we got lucky this month!

I'm going to be following all of you! I hope we all have something to celebrate this May! Fingers, toes, and everything else crossed!

Heather


----------



## Hanskiz

MRS_HJO said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Okay I'll join this thread! I want to follow all of you and hear of your successes this month. We all deserve our BFP and we will get it!
> 
> So, this is our first month back trying again for our first baby. We took a month off after our loss on March 17. I had my positive OPK yesterday (all day) and today it is faded out, so I'm guessing I ovulated maybe very early this morning... We DTD twice yesterday, and going to again in a few hours, so hopefully we will be covered this month.
> 
> I guess I can't *officially* test until my missed period, which who knows how long this cycle will be... But since I ovulated on CD14 or CD15, I'm guessing about a 28 day cycle. Amazing. It took a m/c to make my cycles like clock-work? I always used to be a late ovulator, but had short cycles. Anway, if I test early, hopefully I'll know around May 8 - May 13 if we got lucky this month!
> 
> I'm going to be following all of you! I hope we all have something to celebrate this May! Fingers, toes, and everything else crossed!
> 
> Heather

Welcome!! :flower:

Looks like you're on the same cycle as a fair few of us! We'll all be going crazy together in the 2ww!

:dust:


----------



## MRS_HJO

If I have to be going crazy, then there are no other women I'd rather go crazy with!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

LittleBird - I think I'm going to start on day 10. We'll probably start BDing every 2-3 days around that time too. Once I get more near the 17ish day mark, we'll start BDing every other day. I bought more OPKs since I plan on using them twice a day once I get near the expected OV date. I had a short surge last time, so I don't want to miss it. I'm glad I have someone roughly in the same stage as me!!

CRC - good luck! FXed for you!

Hanskiz - glad the pain has gone away! Got my FXed for you! I know I'm probably gonna go crazy during my TWW!

Holly - what GREAT news for you!! I think you've got an excellent chance of a BFP! FXed for you!

MrsHJO - welcome! good luck to you! 


I couldn't believe my AF was only 3 days. It was roughly the same time frame and flow as a normal period. I read all the horror stories about first AF after MC, so I was worried. Hopefully this means things are back to normal!

So happy it's finally the weekend! Had a long, busy week at work. I'm enjoying a nice alcoholic beverage for awhile. First since New Years Eve, and hopefully my last for a long long while!! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So some tests for you guys to peek at !!! Still no rise but still have positive OPK's and faint lines on HPT's not sure whats going on here!
These just taken less then 5 minutes ago!After a 30 minute hold :haha:
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0550-1.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0551-1.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0552-1.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0552.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0551.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0550.jpg


----------



## hollyw79

MRS_HJO said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Okay I'll join this thread! I want to follow all of you and hear of your successes this month. We all deserve our BFP and we will get it!
> 
> So, this is our first month back trying again for our first baby. We took a month off after our loss on March 17. I had my positive OPK yesterday (all day) and today it is faded out, so I'm guessing I ovulated maybe very early this morning... We DTD twice yesterday, and going to again in a few hours, so hopefully we will be covered this month.
> 
> I guess I can't *officially* test until my missed period, which who knows how long this cycle will be... But since I ovulated on CD14 or CD15, I'm guessing about a 28 day cycle. Amazing. It took a m/c to make my cycles like clock-work? I always used to be a late ovulator, but had short cycles. Anway, if I test early, hopefully I'll know around May 8 - May 13 if we got lucky this month!
> 
> I'm going to be following all of you! I hope we all have something to celebrate this May! Fingers, toes, and everything else crossed!
> 
> Heather

There are a TON of us who o'd yesterday and today! Hoping we ALL get some good news around the same time! I plan on testing right around when you do! Lots of dust for you and I hope those :spermy: get ahold of that egg for ya!!


----------



## hollyw79

Tweak0605 said:


> LittleBird - I think I'm going to start on day 10. We'll probably start BDing every 2-3 days around that time too. Once I get more near the 17ish day mark, we'll start BDing every other day. I bought more OPKs since I plan on using them twice a day once I get near the expected OV date. I had a short surge last time, so I don't want to miss it. I'm glad I have someone roughly in the same stage as me!!
> 
> CRC - good luck! FXed for you!
> 
> Hanskiz - glad the pain has gone away! Got my FXed for you! I know I'm probably gonna go crazy during my TWW!
> 
> Holly - what GREAT news for you!! I think you've got an excellent chance of a BFP! FXed for you!
> 
> MrsHJO - welcome! good luck to you!
> 
> 
> I couldn't believe my AF was only 3 days. It was roughly the same time frame and flow as a normal period. I read all the horror stories about first AF after MC, so I was worried. Hopefully this means things are back to normal!
> 
> So happy it's finally the weekend! Had a long, busy week at work. I'm enjoying a nice alcoholic beverage for awhile. First since New Years Eve, and hopefully my last for a long long while!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!

You are soooo lucky that AF was short and sweet! My 2 AF's since the mc have been EIGHT freakin days!!!! :growlmad: They were never that long- they used to be like 4 max! 

I Hope you enjoy your weekend!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl~ that's confusing!!! I would probably be in the doc's office asking for a blood test to see what's going on!


----------



## Hanskiz

Well it's official. I'm in the 2ww. Again.

I'm aleady scared of a BFN!

Must stay positive and think PUPO!! :haha:

I've got a busy week at work ahead of me - catching up after all these bank holidays. I'm hoping to avoid obsessing too much at least in the first week!!

:dust: to everyone....


----------



## WoodyA

Well today should be ov day for me, (based on a 28day cycle) I locked away the opks at hanskiz advice!! So won't really know for sure
I felt the tiniest twinge 5mins ago but I probably imagined it!!
We dtd sunday Thursday and will tonight and tomorrow so I hope that's enough :(
I'd actually prefer a 35 day cycle and ov next weekend as I'd prefer to have done more bd but with DH being ill and work etc it's been tough!!

Glad to see everyone is doing well! 
Fx for us all xxxxxx


----------



## WoodyA

My ticker doesn't seem to agree with my calendar!
Oh well


----------



## Cornish

Morning ladies, how is everyone feeling? Now 2dpo and I'm sure I'm getting a uti, have an ache that wont go away and now a tingle. Dtd again this morning just in case o was not on thurs, think we have covered either side of o day so it's a 2week finger crossing session!!
Luckily I'm going for my hernia op on tues so it's giving me something to focus on, but I'll be with you on that second week Hanskiz going crazy!!!

Thinking of you all ladies.xx


----------



## WoodyA

Well managed to dtd before I left for work and will hopefully tonight too :happydance:

Feeling more Possitive about covering the bases now, seem to have a little ewcm so maybe I am about to ovulate/already have

Gonna treat next weekend as possible ovulation too just incase and bd every 2/3 days until DH goes away on the 12th

I'll feel we have done our best then!!

For the first time yesterday my hubby told people we were trying (it was secret before and I presumed would be again)
He took me to see his friends car because he thinks we need a 5door car or at least a bigger boot (we have a mini cooper and Clio at the min!)
And he wants to go car shopping tomorrow!!


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> Well managed to dtd before I left for work and will hopefully tonight too :happydance:
> 
> Feeling more Possitive about covering the bases now, seem to have a little ewcm so maybe I am about to ovulate/already have
> 
> Gonna treat next weekend as possible ovulation too just incase and bd every 2/3 days until DH goes away on the 12th
> 
> I'll feel we have done our best then!!
> 
> For the first time yesterday my hubby told people we were trying (it was secret before and I presumed would be again)
> He took me to see his friends car because he thinks we need a 5door car or at least a bigger boot (we have a mini cooper and Clio at the min!)
> And he wants to go car shopping tomorrow!!

Ha ha ha!!! :haha:

My OH is the same. We share my mums car at the moment. It's a 5 door hatchback which is fine for now and to be honest will probably be ok with two little ones (except the boot is a bit small) but as we are planning to have four kids (FX'd) he is gagging to buy an MPV!! :haha:

I think he just wants a better car though. Ours/my mums is a skoda and it has NO frills. I mean none at all. He wants a better spec I think. He is also keen to by a phil and teds pushchair even though by the time we have another (even if I get PG this month) my LO will pretty much be walking everywhere. He just likes gadgety things with wheels I think!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Morning ladies, how is everyone feeling? Now 2dpo and I'm sure I'm getting a uti, have an ache that wont go away and now a tingle. Dtd again this morning just in case o was not on thurs, think we have covered either side of o day so it's a 2week finger crossing session!!
> Luckily I'm going for my hernia op on tues so it's giving me something to focus on, but I'll be with you on that second week Hanskiz going crazy!!!
> 
> Thinking of you all ladies.xx

UTI is apparently a good sign!!! If you start peeing constantly you're on to a winner! :haha:

I'm losing the plot already and only 2dpo. I changed my ticker so I could see the symptoms but I think it may have been a mistake!! I don't have that 'feeling' this cycle either, same as last time. Still..... EARLY days. 

I must not obsess. I must not obsess. I must not obsess. I must not obsess.

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## vonz

Hi ladies sorry for not being in action at bnb for a long while.. Have been super busy at work. I'm supposedly at 7dpo today:) trying v hard to not symptom spot!!! :D


----------



## Cornish

Oh wow Hanskiz, really?? Am peeing so much!!!! No obsessing though!!!


----------



## WoodyA

I am also peeing lots but not even supposedly ovulated yet!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Ok.. here we go. Jumping in on the May BFP train today. Was holding out but the :witch: came riding in on her broom on the last day of the month!!!!

CD1 for me and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Hanskiz

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Ok.. here we go. Jumping in on the May BFP train today. Was holding out but the :witch: came riding in on her broom on the last day of the month!!!!
> 
> CD1 for me and :dust: to everyone!

Welcome! :flower:

I'm sorry af got you. Heres hoping for a May bfp for you to make up for it!! 

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## hollyw79

I'm assuming 1DPO for me today. Since I took a shot to trigger ovulation- I have no way to know that the surge is over as it gives false positives on both OPK's AND HPT's for like a week or so. I took the shot Thursday @ 1pm and you supposedly ovulate 24-36 hours after which would be @ some point yesterday. 

We just had a little morning :sex: and I hope that covers our bases! I maaaaaaaaaay try and convince DH to :sex: tonight if he's up for it.. although I know he's already pooped out with all of the baby makin' lovin :haha: 

Right now I feel pretty relaxed- not too anxious or anything- maybe it's because I know I won't feel anything right now anyway- but I think once we get to 7-8 DPO, then I will REALLLLLLY be symptom spotting and driving myself nuts!


----------



## hollyw79

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Ok.. here we go. Jumping in on the May BFP train today. Was holding out but the :witch: came riding in on her broom on the last day of the month!!!!
> 
> CD1 for me and :dust: to everyone!

I'm sorry AF came :( I hope May is your month!!! :dust:


----------



## LittleBird

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Ok.. here we go. Jumping in on the May BFP train today. Was holding out but the :witch: came riding in on her broom on the last day of the month!!!!
> 
> CD1 for me and :dust: to everyone!

Sorry she got you but glad you found us!


----------



## Cornish

Hi ladies, question for you. I'm getting strong waves of pain across my low abdomen, they are coming and going but are strong enough to make me stop doing whatever it is I'm doing. The pain resembles af pain. Any ideas what it could be? Would the soy cause it??? 
Any advice appreciated.xxx


----------



## hollyw79

Hmmmm well my guess is ovulation.. is it possible you thought you O'd but actually didn't until today?? Sometimes your body can gear up to O but then not actually O for a few days. That's the only thing I can think of! :hugs: The soy could potentially make your ovulation pains stronger, yes.. so if it is O- that's probably why.


----------



## Cornish

Thank you Holly, it's possible I've not o until today as I don't chart my temp or use opks so I'm only going on dates and cm. Ive never suffered with such strong o pain before. Thank you for answering. How are you feeling??!


----------



## hollyw79

Well, then I FOR SURE think it's O honestly!! Do you have less CM today??!?!? Soy is "somewhat" similar to Clomid- and when I took Clomid in Jan- O was A LOT stronger! I would probably adjust your ticker to today being O ... that'd be my guess! :thumbup:

I am feeling ok...trying not to think too much right now! WAITING SUCKS!! :rofl:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

My opks went negative today !! Temps went up again also pretty sure i ovulated and now i am 2 dpo :happydance:


----------



## Cornish

Hardly any cm today and cervix is low again.
Waiting does indeed suck, glad you are well.xx


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> Hardly any cm today and cervix is low again.
> Waiting does indeed suck, glad you are well.xx

Hope it means you're just one day closer to that BFP!!! :thumbup:


----------



## patiently

can i join in too? I am new to this forum but i just feel that i need some support i am really hoping for a May bfp i feel that no one i know can understand what it feels like to go through a mc because they haven't been through it themselves. This was my first and I am finding it so hard. Im feeling super low at the moment but hopefully this forum will give me an outlet...so fingers and toes crossed for us all that we will get a super BFP in May


----------



## Hanskiz

patiently said:


> can i join in too? I am new to this forum but i just feel that i need some support i am really hoping for a May bfp i feel that no one i know can understand what it feels like to go through a mc because they haven't been through it themselves. This was my first and I am finding it so hard. Im feeling super low at the moment but hopefully this forum will give me an outlet...so fingers and toes crossed for us all that we will get a super BFP in May

Hello. :flower:

So sorry for your loss. :hugs:

You're in 'good' company here. We have all experienced the same issues and here we all are TTC again. 
I personally have found this forum invaluable. If you need to ask a question someone will answer, if you need advice someone will help and if you just need to rant we will all listen. 

Good luck with you May bfp... where in your cycle are you?

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## hollyw79

patiently said:


> can i join in too? I am new to this forum but i just feel that i need some support i am really hoping for a May bfp i feel that no one i know can understand what it feels like to go through a mc because they haven't been through it themselves. This was my first and I am finding it so hard. Im feeling super low at the moment but hopefully this forum will give me an outlet...so fingers and toes crossed for us all that we will get a super BFP in May

this forum will definitely help- and whenever you feel low or need a pick me up~ there are a ton of wonderful ladies here to help!! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Got an early evening :sex: in tonight for ONE last chance at capturing that egg.. I personally think I'm guessing I O'd yesterday morning- but I'm not 100% sure, can't hurt~ that's for sure! :thumbup: I am SO proud of my DH for doing it twice today :haha:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Yay Holly! You have given it your best shot this month. And as a side note: The DH's act like they don't want it all day every day, but that's just a myth, and I find that without too much convincing, they are more than willing to produce! :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

MRS_HJO said:


> Yay Holly! You have given it your best shot this month. And as a side note: The DH's act like they don't want it all day every day, but that's just a myth, and I find that without too much convincing, they are more than willing to produce! :haha:

:rofl: I think that I sorta "challenged" my DH after we had our morning :sex: this morning.. he's like .. "i'm not 22 anymore!" and then later this afternoon HE initiated!! :haha:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I wish i coulda got more :sex: in this cycle but i only managed to get a few days in when i had fertile cm But heres to hoping they stuck around and met the egg :dust:


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl said:


> I wish i coulda got more :sex: in this cycle but i only managed to get a few days in when i had fertile cm But heres to hoping they stuck around and met the egg :dust:

just takes one :spermy: !!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep that is so true !!! I sure hope i dont have to start BCP . Thats my plan if we fail this month :cry: We are hoping it helps sort out my cycles and ovulation after i stop taking it in a few months to a year


----------



## hollyw79

yuck! I hope you don't have to do to that too. Have you tried fertility meds instead and taking something to time ovulation like the trigger shot?? Have it be more controlled that way??


----------



## Ruskiegirl

No . We are also going on BCP to pay bills off and buy a house and lose some weight before we try again


----------



## Cornish

Welcome patience, firstly I'm sorry for your loss, it's a real whirlwind of emotions but the ladies on here are great, just like Hanskiz said. 
Afm the pain has gone this morning so hopefully it was o yesterday- just to make sure we also went to bed early Holly! Great minds!! Give it one last shot tonight as won't be up to anything after my op on Tuesday. Have adjusted ticker now so think I'm 1 dpo today. Fxd ladies.xxxx


----------



## patiently

Hanskiz said:


> patiently said:
> 
> 
> can i join in too? I am new to this forum but i just feel that i need some support i am really hoping for a May bfp i feel that no one i know can understand what it feels like to go through a mc because they haven't been through it themselves. This was my first and I am finding it so hard. Im feeling super low at the moment but hopefully this forum will give me an outlet...so fingers and toes crossed for us all that we will get a super BFP in May
> 
> Hello. :flower:
> 
> So sorry for your loss. :hugs:
> 
> You're in 'good' company here. We have all experienced the same issues and here we all are TTC again.
> I personally have found this forum invaluable. If you need to ask a question someone will answer, if you need advice someone will help and if you just need to rant we will all listen.
> 
> Good luck with you May bfp... where in your cycle are you?
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you for replying. AF came yesterday. :growlmad: I really thought this was the month for us. My mc was in february and my cycles have nearly returned to normal however i have always had slightly longer ones (34-40 days). Its so cruel how mother nature can trick you since my mc every AF i get the symptoms i had when i was pg. Before my mc i never had sore bbs but now they're sore from 1dpo all the way until AF. So you can imagine that i always get my hopes up. For the past two months i have used opks and been bd loads but it hasn't worked so far. When i fell pg the first time we weren't "trying" (even though its still in my mind) but the nine months prior to that we "tried" so hard, so i guess its true when they say to relax. Its so difficult especially because i work with two pregnant colleagues. I was just two weeks behind one of them. Its so hard especially when she talks about how excited she is and what new things she's experienced. Im not saying that she shouldn't be thrilled and I am happy for her but sometimes i feel like people could be a bit more sensitive. Its also so ironic it is that when you are ttc you see the most amount of pg women. Hopefully MAY will bring us all our BFP with little sticky beans too:thumbup:


----------



## Hanskiz

patiently said:


> Thank you for replying. AF came yesterday. :growlmad: I really thought this was the month for us. My mc was in february and my cycles have nearly returned to normal however i have always had slightly longer ones (34-40 days). Its so cruel how mother nature can trick you since my mc every AF i get the symptoms i had when i was pg. Before my mc i never had sore bbs but now they're sore from 1dpo all the way until AF. So you can imagine that i always get my hopes up. For the past two months i have used opks and been bd loads but it hasn't worked so far. When i fell pg the first time we weren't "trying" (even though its still in my mind) but the nine months prior to that we "tried" so hard, so i guess its true when they say to relax. Its so difficult especially because i work with two pregnant colleagues. I was just two weeks behind one of them. Its so hard especially when she talks about how excited she is and what new things she's experienced. Im not saying that she shouldn't be thrilled and I am happy for her but sometimes i feel like people could be a bit more sensitive. Its also so ironic it is that when you are ttc you see the most amount of pg women. Hopefully MAY will bring us all our BFP with little sticky beans too:thumbup:

I mc'd in February too. We weren't trying when I got PG either! One hit wonder, and now in second cycle of opks and super timed BDing. I can't help worrying (if I don't fall this month) that there is something wrong. We've never 'tried' before and got PG three times. Now we're trying it's not happening (early days I know)!!

I got loads of PG symptoms last cycle too - nausea, funny taste in mouth, cramping, fatigue but I didn't FEEL pregnant and I wasn't. I was devasted when af came but in some ways glad as I had/have 'retained products' and my intuition about not being PG was correct. 

Although I'm sure I will symptom spot this cycle, knowing I had PG symptoms last cycle will help me not read into them too much. Also I have always 'just known' from very early on when PG before so that is my main cue! 

Good luck with May and I hope you find the support you need here. We're all in this together and that really, really helps.

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Babybaba

Hi ladies how are we all doing today?!

Well I'm 3dpo today I think....
Last night was realllly strange! I was making my pack lunch for the nxt day for work, at about 9pm and suddenly got really bad af style cramps right in the centre of my lower stomach above my pubic bone, lasted for about 45 mins!! I had to leave the pack lunch to hubby to finish and go and lie down as the cramps where so unusual for the tww for me, I actually thought af was going to show any minute!

Because that's happened I feel out this month... I've never had cramps like that with any of my chemical pregnancies or with my mc pregnancy..... And never had it just normally... So don't know what to think

I've also had mild heartburn for the past 3 days....

Anybody else want to symptom spot! Hehehe

xoxo


----------



## Cornish

Babybaba, that's exactly what I had yest but it happened more than once. Holly thinks it was ovulation pain so I've adjusted my ticker now. I've also never had it happen, either in a pregnancy or this far away from af!!


----------



## Fizzio

Well girls I seem have to moved from the awful 2WW to the even worse Limbo Land!! AF now a day late, tested yesterday and got a BFN (Clear blue test). Haven't tested again today as seeing that BFN was soul destroying. But will test again tomorrow if still no show from AF. Have a whole mixture of symptoms but cant decide if they are AF or pregnancy related - maybe just wishful thinking for the latter. Also wondering what the chances are of having a BFN yesterday on approx 14 DPO but getting one tomorrow??? 

Hope the start of the 2WW for the rest of you isn't too awful xx


----------



## Hanskiz

Fizzio said:


> Well girls I seem have to moved from the awful 2WW to the even worse Limbo Land!! AF now a day late, tested yesterday and got a BFN (Clear blue test). Haven't tested again today as seeing that BFN was soul destroying. But will test again tomorrow if still no show from AF. Have a whole mixture of symptoms but cant decide if they are AF or pregnancy related - maybe just wishful thinking for the latter. Also wondering what the chances are of having a BFN yesterday on approx 14 DPO but getting one tomorrow???
> 
> Hope the start of the 2WW for the rest of you isn't too awful xx

I think it is fairly common not to get a BFP until a bit later on. It all depends on implantation and how quickly your hCG rises. If implantation happened at 12 dpo say then your hCG is very unlikely to be enough by 14dpo. 

No af and symptoms really sounds very positive!!! 

Good luck. FX'd for you.... :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Hi ladies :flower:

I'm having a really low day. OH just mentioned that his best friend and OH may come over next weekend. They started TTC at the same time that we got PG and she is now 14 or 15 weeks gone. Our babies were supposed to be 6 or 7 weeks apart and now that will never happen. I'm not sure I can bear to see them. I know that is really unfair and it's not their fault but I'm not sure I can face it. :cry:

My Oh is really cross with me because I said I might not cope well with seeing them. He thinks I'm out of order. Which I suppose I am. 

Anyway the whole discussion has just made me realise how totally not over my mc I am. I feel like I'm out this month already and I'm convinced I won't get PG again for ages. If ever. I'm totally screwed in the head about this and feeling really really low. 

Why is life so unfair?

:cry:


----------



## patiently

I mc'd in February too. We weren't trying when I got PG either! One hit wonder, and now in second cycle of opks and super timed BDing. I can't help worrying (if I don't fall this month) that there is something wrong. We've never 'tried' before and got PG three times. Now we're trying it's not happening (early days I know)!!

I got loads of PG symptoms last cycle too - nausea, funny taste in mouth, cramping, fatigue but I didn't FEEL pregnant and I wasn't. I was devasted when af came but in some ways glad as I had/have 'retained products' and my intuition about not being PG was correct. 

Although I'm sure I will symptom spot this cycle, knowing I had PG symptoms last cycle will help me not read into them too much. Also I have always 'just known' from very early on when PG before so that is my main cue! 

Good luck with May and I hope you find the support you need here. We're all in this together and that really, really helps.

:hugs: and :dust:[/QUOTE]

How long did it take for your cycles to go back to normal? Its so hard not to symptom spot but im going to take a relaxed approach this cycle because stressing about it quite clearly isn't helping me. Like yourself knowing i had PG symptoms last cycle will make me not read too much into them either. Thank you again x:hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

patiently said:


> How long did it take for your cycles to go back to normal? Its so hard not to symptom spot but im going to take a relaxed approach this cycle because stressing about it quite clearly isn't helping me. Like yourself knowing i had PG symptoms last cycle will make me not read too much into them either. Thank you again x:hugs:

My af returned 25 days after my ERPC. It was right on time - as though I'd never been pregnant - 16 weeks to the day since the last one (I was 12 weeks along when MMC was discovered). The next one was 27 days later. So pretty much right off. I didn't ovulate first cycle as I as bleeding the whole way through to af and then for a week after. I did ovulate that cycle (according to opk's) but no bfp - which I wasn't that suprised about as scan showed retained products. I'm hoping last af cleared that out but I'm not overly optimistic. 

I feel out already this month. :cry:


----------



## patiently

Hanskiz said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm having a really low day. OH just mentioned that his best friend and OH may come over next weekend. They started TTC at the same time that we got PG and she is now 14 or 15 weeks gone. Our babies were supposed to be 6 or 7 weeks apart and now that will never happen. I'm not sure I can bear to see them. I know that is really unfair and it's not their fault but I'm not sure I can face it. :cry:
> 
> My Oh is really cross with me because I said I might not cope well with seeing them. He thinks I'm out of order. Which I suppose I am.
> 
> Anyway the whole discussion has just made me realise how totally not over my mc I am. I feel like I'm out this month already and I'm convinced I won't get PG again for ages. If ever. I'm totally screwed in the head about this and feeling really really low.
> 
> Why is life so unfair?
> 
> :cry:

I know exactly how you feel!! I don't think you're out of order at all...everyone deals with a mc differently and some of our OH might not be able to identify how us women feel, especially that all these magical things take place in our bodies. I work with two PG women one who was two weeks further gone and another who was one month further into her PG so seeing them everyday, buying baby clothes etc is really heartbreaking. We also have a maternity department in my store so PG women are in constantly. Which gives me a constant "salt in the wound" feeling. Maybe explain to your OH that you understand that he wants to see his friends but you don't feel ready just yet. Explain how you feel that although you are happy for them you just need some more time to come to terms with what has happened to you. I often feel guilty that i should be "over" it by now and sometimes i feel that i am looking towards the future, but it just takes one slight thing such as seeing a baby bump, to bring me to floods of tears and thats when i realise im still upset. Especially since it was my 1st PG. Take each day as it comes. You're not alone as this forum has shown me. :hugs:


----------



## Babybaba

Oh my goodness Cornish, just read back ad sounds like your having the exact same thing as me at around the same time! I honestly don't think it was ovulation for me, i feel ovulation, and have a sensation on either the left or right depending which side I'm ovulating on.... This was dead centre and exactly like af style cramps! Where as ovulation is only ever focused on one side for me and doesn't feel like af cramps at all.... It's soo strange Cornish... I think it could either be a realllly good sign!!! OR just an unusualy occurance! Lol let's hope it's really good and that our uterus is expecting a wee bean to come along soon! Hehehe

hanskiz! I hope your ok honey!! I'm going to stay with my dhs cousin, wife and toddler son.... I love them to bits, but always have a wee hint of sadness as if i'd carries my twins to full term they would have been 4 months older than their son, and I wonder what that woulda been like! :( but then I try to look to the positives and know I'll have a wee baby when the time I right...
We are lucky ladies, we KNOW we CAN get pregnant.... Unfortunately mc can happen to anyone..... We will get pregnant again and get the mornin sickness and all the joys of pregnancy and a wee bundle of joy at the end, and we will know what we went through to get there making it all the more sweet!!!

Sending you love and babydust an thinking of you Hun!
Just wanted you to know ur not alone in how ur feeling xoxo


----------



## patiently

Hanskiz said:


> My af returned 25 days after my ERPC. It was right on time - as though I'd never been pregnant - 16 weeks to the day since the last one (I was 12 weeks along when MMC was discovered). The next one was 27 days later. So pretty much right off. I didn't ovulate first cycle as I as bleeding the whole way through to af and then for a week after. I did ovulate that cycle (according to opk's) but no bfp - which I wasn't that suprised about as scan showed retained products. I'm hoping last af cleared that out but I'm not overly optimistic.
> 
> I feel out already this month. :cry:

I feel quite optimistic for you. My cycles have been really long since my mc, but they were long before anyway. Seems like your body has snapped back to normal already thats great. I didnt ovulate 1st cycle either but i did the last cycle, though i had positive opks for 5 days in a row. I believe i was meant to ovulate on a tuesday but due to stress etc i didnt until saturday, thats when I felt the OV pains and AF came exactly 14 days after. I have a feeling that MAY is gonna be your month


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm having a really low day. OH just mentioned that his best friend and OH may come over next weekend. They started TTC at the same time that we got PG and she is now 14 or 15 weeks gone. Our babies were supposed to be 6 or 7 weeks apart and now that will never happen. I'm not sure I can bear to see them. I know that is really unfair and it's not their fault but I'm not sure I can face it. :cry:
> 
> My Oh is really cross with me because I said I might not cope well with seeing them. He thinks I'm out of order. Which I suppose I am.
> 
> Anyway the whole discussion has just made me realise how totally not over my mc I am. I feel like I'm out this month already and I'm convinced I won't get PG again for ages. If ever. I'm totally screwed in the head about this and feeling really really low.
> 
> Why is life so unfair?
> 
> :cry:

I definitely don't think you are out of order.. not at all... in the scheme of things- the mc IS still pretty fresh- it hasn't been THAT long. :hugs: It's understandably hard. I have a close friend who was only about 2 weeks ahead of me and we were talking almost daily and now we barely do- and I think part of it is bc SHE feels bad.. but it does hurt to see her "bump" and u/s pics on facebook and think- hey- I should be there too. :cry: I don't think I am over the mc either- and I think I cried like 2-3 times last week about it. TTC is just a distraction from it honestly- I think the pain would just be TOO much if I wasn't. Lots of hugs for you my dear! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Babybaba said:


> Hi ladies how are we all doing today?!
> 
> Well I'm 3dpo today I think....
> Last night was realllly strange! I was making my pack lunch for the nxt day for work, at about 9pm and suddenly got really bad af style cramps right in the centre of my lower stomach above my pubic bone, lasted for about 45 mins!! I had to leave the pack lunch to hubby to finish and go and lie down as the cramps where so unusual for the tww for me, I actually thought af was going to show any minute!
> 
> Because that's happened I feel out this month... I've never had cramps like that with any of my chemical pregnancies or with my mc pregnancy..... And never had it just normally... So don't know what to think
> 
> I've also had mild heartburn for the past 3 days....
> 
> Anybody else want to symptom spot! Hehehe
> 
> xoxo

hmmm not sure.. the main reason I thought it might be O with Cornish is bc she wasn't doing opk's and such. Not sure. :shrug: did you confirm O with temps or opk's?? Maybe it is preggo signs for you both :happydance: You guys could be making room in there for twins :winkwink:


----------



## hollyw79

Fizzio said:


> Well girls I seem have to moved from the awful 2WW to the even worse Limbo Land!! AF now a day late, tested yesterday and got a BFN (Clear blue test). Haven't tested again today as seeing that BFN was soul destroying. But will test again tomorrow if still no show from AF. Have a whole mixture of symptoms but cant decide if they are AF or pregnancy related - maybe just wishful thinking for the latter. Also wondering what the chances are of having a BFN yesterday on approx 14 DPO but getting one tomorrow???
> 
> Hope the start of the 2WW for the rest of you isn't too awful xx

It's for sure possible still my dear. I was thinking of you yesterday and wondered if you had tested. I would say test again tomorrow and see what it says... prepare for the worst but hope for the best! It CAN happen!!! :hugs:


----------



## Babybaba

Patiently welcome!!! I'm sorry for your loss hun, your in good company here tho :) 
Hey it's a fresh start this cyle for you!! And you can be confident that any retained products would be gone by now, so that's one leas thing to worry about honey!!
I always find the time before O exciting, it's as soon as the tww starts I crumble! Lol!

But fingers crossed for you Hun! And welcome on board it's good to have you here! Xoxo


----------



## patiently

Babybaba said:


> Patiently welcome!!! I'm sorry for your loss hun, your in good company here tho :)
> Hey it's a fresh start this cyle for you!! And you can be confident that any retained products would be gone by now, so that's one leas thing to worry about honey!!
> I always find the time before O exciting, it's as soon as the tww starts I crumble! Lol!
> 
> But fingers crossed for you Hun! And welcome on board it's good to have you here! Xoxo

I get excited before O too...TWW is when it all goes downhill...but this month im not going to use opks or anything i think im becoming obsessed with symptom spotting and the month that i was PG my only symptom was hot flushes and sore bbs other than that i didnt even know i ovulated. I didnt even BD like i usually do. After xmas i was exhausted so i relaxed about it. And thats when it happened so I feel that i need to relax about it again then it will happen. Ive been worried though, before i got PG I had a blood test done to check my progesterone levels after ovulation and it turned out that because i didnt ovulate that cycle for some reason, they were low, does that mean that i naturally have low progesterone levels or that they were low because i didnt ovulate? how can you determine whether you have low progesterone or not? im starting to question if this was what caused me to mc...


----------



## hollyw79

patiently~ you'd have to have blood work done again to check progesterone... I went and had a full work up done to check ALL of of my hormone levels.. definitely something to consider if you haven't had that done yet to check just in case. I had blood work done on cd3 and cd21 to tell... you can sometimes tell by temping when you have a change in temp it usually means you are O'ing .. I don't temp personally but I know some other ladies could probably help you with that. If your progesterone levels were low on the one test- I would for sure think they'd put you on supplements when you DO get preggo. Definitely something to look into! :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Once again you wonderful ladies have pulled me out of the hole I was in. That you so much for your support. xx


----------



## CRC25

Well cd26 today for me and I think af is due on cd29 b/c I o'd on cd15 making me on a 29 day cycle.... Well I m/c in sept right before my 25th bday! not a good present! :( so it took my hcg level two months to drop to zero it was awful!! so I started acupuncture in jan. and my cycles are back to normal now! im just starting to get discouraged. when dh and I started trying it only took 2 months to conceive.... so now im starting to stress. so i called a fert. specialist and im going in 2 weeks for a consultation. I just want some blood work and ask some questions. lol... until then im going to keep doing my acupuncutre once a month!! just having a bad day..... :( Good luck to everyone in the 2ww.... lots and lots of baby dust to EVERYONE!!!!! :)


----------



## CRC25

patiently said:


> Babybaba said:
> 
> 
> Patiently welcome!!! I'm sorry for your loss hun, your in good company here tho :)
> Hey it's a fresh start this cyle for you!! And you can be confident that any retained products would be gone by now, so that's one leas thing to worry about honey!!
> I always find the time before O exciting, it's as soon as the tww starts I crumble! Lol!
> 
> But fingers crossed for you Hun! And welcome on board it's good to have you here! Xoxo
> 
> I get excited before O too...TWW is when it all goes downhill...but this month im not going to use opks or anything i think im becoming obsessed with symptom spotting and the month that i was PG my only symptom was hot flushes and sore bbs other than that i didnt even know i ovulated. I didnt even BD like i usually do. After xmas i was exhausted so i relaxed about it. And thats when it happened so I feel that i need to relax about it again then it will happen. Ive been worried though, before i got PG I had a blood test done to check my progesterone levels after ovulation and it turned out that because i didnt ovulate that cycle for some reason, they were low, does that mean that i naturally have low progesterone levels or that they were low because i didnt ovulate? how can you determine whether you have low progesterone or not? im starting to question if this was what caused me to mc...Click to expand...

sorry for you loss!!! WE are all here for you in this journey! we laugh together, cry together, opk together, poas together, and even eat together!!! lol.... welcome and lots of baby dust your way! :)


----------



## WoodyA

Well i dont know if ive ovulated yet but we bd cd6 8 12 14 15 so I reckon if I have I'm in with as good a chance as anyone else!!

Gotta do some gardening today ergh!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Ok I'm back out of lurking :D

Hanskiz :hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you. You helped me more than you could have imagined

Thank you WoodyA and Holly for asking after me :flower:

My fingers are still crossed for everyone and I have spent the last couple of hours droning on starting a journal which has in fact made me feel a whole lot better about things as well as a phonecall with some one who understands.

Hopefully I'll be back to my normal self soon and in crazy mode along with you others in the 2WW!

:dust: to everyone

XxX


----------



## WoodyA

Neversaynever said:


> Ok I'm back out of lurking :D
> 
> Hanskiz :hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you. You helped me more than you could have imagined
> 
> Thank you WoodyA and Holly for asking after me :flower:
> 
> My fingers are still crossed for everyone and I have spent the last couple of hours droning on starting a journal which has in fact made me feel a whole lot better about things as well as a phonecall with some one who understands.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be back to my normal self soon and in crazy mode along with you others in the 2WW!
> 
> :dust: to everyone
> 
> XxX

Yey welcome back! Xx

So Friday at the street party we met up with some of our friends, one of which is 16 weeks pregnant, she announced she was pregnant at a meal I was at with my hubby her hubby and another couple we know, she was only 6 weeks and had just found out. I also was 6 weeks pregnant and had just found out but we were keeping it quieter!!

I thought I would be so sad to see her
But I wasn't, I felt really good about it, she had a cute lil bump, and I wasn't sad at all, just excited!!

That's gotta be a good thing!!


----------



## Babybaba

Glad your feeling better neversaynever!!!
Thinkin of you!!! And can't wait for you to join the crazyness!! Hehe


Wellll development for me girlies... I just had what feels like a pulled muscle in my right ovary side/ over to front of uterus!! The exact same thing happened last month at 3dpo ( Which is what I am today) sadly that ended up as a chemical prenancy :(! But hoping it's a good sign!!! 

Xoxo


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> So Friday at the street party we met up with some of our friends, one of which is 16 weeks pregnant, she announced she was pregnant at a meal I was at with my hubby her hubby and another couple we know, she was only 6 weeks and had just found out. I also was 6 weeks pregnant and had just found out but we were keeping it quieter!!
> 
> I thought I would be so sad to see her
> But I wasn't, I felt really good about it, she had a cute lil bump, and I wasn't sad at all, just excited!!
> 
> That's gotta be a good thing!!

I'm so glad you've said this. My OH's best friend and his OH are coming over next weekend and she is 14 or 15 weeks gone too. They started TTC at the same time we got PG and I've been really worried about seeing them as I felt it would upset me too much.... What you've said has given me hope that I may be able to deal with it after all. 

:hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello all :flower:

Well, 3 dpo and nothing to report... A little crampy this morning but had that from about now all the way to af last cycle so not reading into it at all - probably still ov cramps. 

I do have a weird lump on the side of my head though!! I've had the lump for years but it's got bigger and has started hurting. Obviously I'm not thinking it's a PG symptom but I'm actually quite worried there might be something seriously wrong with me!! My OH is also worried. Will be off to the doctor on Wednesday morning for sure! 

All quiet on the 2ww front...... so far!!!

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Neversaynever

Hansiz... I have felt fine seeing bumps/scan pics and people announcing they're pregnant without any issues at all. My pitfall was seeing my friends one week old perfectly beautiful boy hence my downward spiral this week. 

As for your lump, try not to worry too much :hugs: :flower:

XxX


----------



## rachelbubble

WOW ladies!! Not been on this all weekend and so much to catch up on!!

Firstly a BIG WELCOME to all the new ladies and a WELCOME BACK to neversaynever, glad youre feeling better hun!!

Holly - glad youve managed to DTD as well as the IUI, you must have surely done enough so HUGE fingers crossed that one og those 1000's of :spermy: find the egg!!

Hanskiz - I totally get where youre coming from. I think its hard enough dealing with our losses without being surrounded by people wanting to talk about their own babies and showing off the bumps we never had. Dont get me wrong, im so so happy for them but its all too raw still!! x x

Woody - Hope this is ovulation, youve certainly given it every chance you can!!

As for me, im CD20 now and feeling lousy!! Ive had those crampy feeling you ladies were talking about ALL week and some really sore twinges last night. Weve DTD yesterday and today just incase i havent OV'd yet. After all the confusion over my OPKs last week, some positive, some negative i dont know where im at. Stopped doing them on Monday and now kinda wish id carried on just incase they were false positives (or negatives). My temps are still all over the place but i never seem to be able to get a solid 3 hours sleep so i dont know how much theyre worth doing. Dont think theyre very reliable in my case.

So i could be 5/6dpo or i could still be waiting!! Wish i knew where i was at!! My cycles were crap before my MC and still are!! Im just really really hoping that i actually ovulate or all of this is for nothing!!! :growlmad:

x x


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> Well cd26 today for me and I think af is due on cd29 b/c I o'd on cd15 making me on a 29 day cycle.... Well I m/c in sept right before my 25th bday! not a good present! :( so it took my hcg level two months to drop to zero it was awful!! so I started acupuncture in jan. and my cycles are back to normal now! im just starting to get discouraged. when dh and I started trying it only took 2 months to conceive.... so now im starting to stress. so i called a fert. specialist and im going in 2 weeks for a consultation. I just want some blood work and ask some questions. lol... until then im going to keep doing my acupuncutre once a month!! just having a bad day..... :( Good luck to everyone in the 2ww.... lots and lots of baby dust to EVERYONE!!!!! :)

I take it you haven't tested yet?? I think you're far enough along that you should be able to! Better to know sooner than later! I think if you're NOT preggo then seeing a FS isn't a bad idea- it's better to know if there an issue so you can take care of it instead of just waiting and waiting and potentially getting disappointed when you could maybe avoid that. :hugs:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hi Ladies!
I was reading about people being insensitive...and it reminded me of a story that just happened to me last weekend, that made me so sad b/c it was my good friends who hurt me. They started talking about women who lost their babies soon after birth, or survived for a few months then passed away. Horribly, heartbreaking! Then, they started talking about women who loose their babies at 7 months pregnant and how hard that must be. Their whole conversation basically came across as comparing people's pain...one of my friends looked at me and said, "Not to say what you went through wasn't hard, but can you imagine losing a baby at 7 months pregnant?" Another friend chimes in (who has already had a baby, so she knows how exciting pregnancy can be), and she states, "Yeah, you've already told everyone and you plan on this baby arriving, and you dream and make plans." My heart was beating out of my chest!!! I could not believe they were having this conversation with me in the room! I walked out quietly and had a cry with my OH. I was so hurt. But like my dad and OH reminded me...they don't know what it's like to lose-they were naive, leaving them to be extremely insensitive!!!
I also have a friend who is pregnant w/ twins. She is due at the end of June. I have been so excited for her, even throughout both of my MC. But lately, I haven't really wanted to be around her much b/c my due date is approaching and I get sad sometimes. When she told me she felt her babies move, I was excited for her, but cried in the midst of my excitement. It's all part of the healing process...so ladies, I think it's just fine to have days where there are women you don't want to talk to or see.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Dimples: I've had people say that to me, a few friends, but mainly SILs who know nothing about loss... "Oh, well at least it happened now instead of later. You weren't attached to the baby yet." Well, I've never lost a baby further along, and I hope to God I never do, so I can't imagine how awful that must feel, but what happened to me was no picnic either... The pain, the heartbreak... Not to mention the weight gain, the acne, the hormones being all crazy, the depression afterward... It's basically like having a baby, but not actually having the baby to hold. Ugh, people's insensitivity just makes my blood pressure rise... It's so hard not to let that get to you, and anyone who doesn't let it get to them... I'd like to meet them and ask how they do it. Hugs.


----------



## WoodyA

Feeling good this cycle, much more relaxed I think, although I am trying my hardest o don't think a bfn and AF will upset me.
It would help me to work out my cycles a bit better.

We have an awesome holiday to look forward to in june and a few weddings over the summer so will be kept busy whilst trying.

Hubby is the most un rushable person ever and is taking it all in his stride so I guess I'm trying to take a leaf out of his book!


----------



## WoodyA

Just checked my cervix for the first time this cycle, it's open soft wet and high so that would point towards ovulation!


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA said:


> Just checked my cervix for the first time this cycle, it's open soft wet and high so that would point towards ovulation!

Cool, so your 28 day ticker seems like it's right on schedule!


----------



## LittleBird

Talking about people being insensitive really gets to me. The thing is, even if we're really close to them and love them with all our hearts, it still hurts because they don't know the best way to respond and end up saying all the wrong things. And if they aren't our favorite person, it's just another reason to dislike them. ;)

The fact that we're all here talking about it, I guess it just means that we have accepted the fact that other people don't understand what we're going through. We keep it to ourselves, wait until we're all alone, and have a cry over it. I wish I were assertive enough to say to someone, "maybe we could talk about something else?" I was at my in-laws tonight for a short time and BIL and his girlfriend were talking to me about whether we're trying to have more kids. I consider my boys lucky because they have family that lives so close and love them so much. I think they ask because they're interested, and maybe it's fun for them to turn on the pressure. I don't think they do it to be hurtful AT ALL, but it stings. I want to be able to tell them that we have another one on the way, but I don't know when that will happen and the waiting is starting to get to me. Every cycle, I tell myself, I don't know what I will do if it doesn't happen this time. I don't even want to think about that possibility. That is why I try to hide from other people during this time. It's probably not the healthiest way of dealing with things, but at least I don't have to pretend like I'm OK when people start talking about miscarriages and having more babies.


----------



## hollyw79

LittleBird said:


> Talking about people being insensitive really gets to me. The thing is, even if we're really close to them and love them with all our hearts, it still hurts because they don't know the best way to respond and end up saying all the wrong things. And if they aren't our favorite person, it's just another reason to dislike them. ;)
> 
> The fact that we're all here talking about it, I guess it just means that we have accepted the fact that other people don't understand what we're going through. We keep it to ourselves, wait until we're all alone, and have a cry over it. I wish I were assertive enough to say to someone, "maybe we could talk about something else?" I was at my in-laws tonight for a short time and BIL and his girlfriend were talking to me about whether we're trying to have more kids. I consider my boys lucky because they have family that lives so close and love them so much. I think they ask because they're interested, and maybe it's fun for them to turn on the pressure. I don't think they do it to be hurtful AT ALL, but it stings. I want to be able to tell them that we have another one on the way, but I don't know when that will happen and the waiting is starting to get to me. Every cycle, I tell myself, I don't know what I will do if it doesn't happen this time. I don't even want to think about that possibility. That is why I try to hide from other people during this time. It's probably not the healthiest way of dealing with things, but at least I don't have to pretend like I'm OK when people start talking about miscarriages and having more babies.

I definitely relate to that.. when I got married in October- EVERYONE was like "are you pregnant yet??" and my Dh and I had not really been "careful" before getting married as we were "whatever" about getting pregnant- sort of NTNP. We of course turned on TTC full force in October and people are like "WHY are you not pregnant yet??" UM HELLLLLLLLLLLO it's not THAT easy!!! Then when I miscarried- OHhhhh you'll get pregnant again.. well, NOBODY knew we had to go through fertility treatment nor do I feel like sharing that with real world people w' the exception of a rare few. It IS because people don't know any better- that's true- but it still is hard. 

I am hoping SO MUCH for you my dear - I really am... praying big time that you'll be able to say "I'm due in 3 weeks!!!" 

Our time is coming ladies- it is!!! 

:dust:


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> Feeling good this cycle, much more relaxed I think, although I am trying my hardest o don't think a bfn and AF will upset me.
> It would help me to work out my cycles a bit better.
> 
> We have an awesome holiday to look forward to in june and a few weddings over the summer so will be kept busy whilst trying.
> 
> Hubby is the most un rushable person ever and is taking it all in his stride so I guess I'm trying to take a leaf out of his book!

I hope this is your month Woody!! :hugs:


----------



## kileyjo9

Hello ladies!! Jumping in a bit late but it looks like a lot of us are on the same schedule:) Im on CD17 today and will test the 13th (af due that day) im guessing its right about there for some of you also.....so excited, hoping to see that BFP this month. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## LittleBird

Welcome! There are quite a few ladies in here who are close to your cycle. So you're in good company. Although I think you might rethink when they all start goading each other to TEST! TEST! TEST! :)

Just kidding, I love the energy and I'm looking forward to the next couple of weeks when everyone's posting their BFPs! Praying it will rub off on me! :dust: for everyone!


----------



## MRS_HJO

I'm feeling really good about this cycle for all of us! I've been praying super hard that we all get great news this month, because we deserve it and it's our time!!!!


----------



## Cornish

Morning ladies, been reading through your posts, it is a hard time and I agree that I come on here to chat as know no one will understand. I get the feeling people think I should be better now as I look ok- wrapme in a bandage then as some days I ache all over with loss and want to do nothing but cry, but I put on a brave face, do my daily duties and then come on here to get support from you wonderful ladies. It's almost like we all need a big plaster just to show people that something IS wrong!!!
All I know is I'm ever so grateful for each and every one of you ladies.

ATM- today is somewhere between 4-2dpo and in complete limbo really. Trying to do positive visualisation and think of my little egg 
multiplying like crazy and floating around in my warm happy feelings. Can it work? I have no idea but makes me feel better! Af is due on the 12th going by last cycle but I think I'll be poas from the 8th or 9th!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Trying to do positive visualisation and think of my little egg multiplying like crazy and floating around in my warm happy feelings. Can it work? I have no idea but makes me feel better! Af is due on the 12th going by last cycle but I think I'll be poas from the 8th or 9th!!!

I've been doing this too!! Lets hope it works!

I'm 4 dpo and have a skin breakout. I'm pretty sure I got one last month though so doubt it's symptomatic. I must try and remember all the symptoms I got last month and write them down so I can refer back to them!!

The early part of the 2ww is the worst (I'll say something different next week) you can't POAS, symptoms are probably meaningless as implantation hasn't happened yet and it's AGES until you might even possibly get a BFP!!

Trying to stay positive but haven't got the 'feeling' this month either so who knows....

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Fizzio

and I'm still in Limbo Land :(


----------



## Hanskiz

Fizzio said:


> and I'm still in Limbo Land :(

Still BFN?? 

It sucks not knowing either way... Don't know what to suggest! Are your cycles normally really regular?

:hugs:


----------



## Fizzio

Hanskiz said:


> Fizzio said:
> 
> 
> and I'm still in Limbo Land :(
> 
> Still BFN??
> 
> It sucks not knowing either way... Don't know what to suggest! Are your cycles normally really regular?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Yup still BFN this am. Normally have regular cycles. Was regular - 28 days - before 3 years of the Mirena coil when I had no periods - bliss. And then regular once it was taken out. And AF showed up 29 days after ERPC too. Feeling very fed up and confused :growlmad:


----------



## Fizzio

Just a thought. Tests were 2 Clearblue. I seem to remember reading somewhere that the blue tests aren't as reliable as pink ones? Anyone know anything about this? The reason I refuse to feel completely out this month is cos I still have some symptoms I had when I was pregnant which are different from AF. And although my boobs are not sore , they are heavier, with veins and last night had had to take my bra off as it felt like it was strangling me :haha:


----------



## Hanskiz

Fizzio - I'm not sure but I think the clearblue ones are 50miu rather than 25 (FRER). Perhaps buy a FRER and test with that? How many days late are you?


----------



## rachelbubble

Right ladies...need you advice....

Been temping for 2 cycles now and no temperature rise. Im CD 21 today and its just getting me down.:cry:

I NEVER sleep all the way through the night and a GOOD SLEEP for me is when ive only tossed and turned and woken once!!

So im thinking that i propably wont see the 'perfect' temperature pattern on my graph!! Should i stop and give my mind a rest next cycle???

What would you do???

(I never temped before my MC so i obviously do ovulate sometimes))

x x :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Fizzio, def re test with another brand- rem to hold that pee!! Sorry I can't help Rachel rachelbubble as never temped but surely it would have some effect ad your not meant to do anything before taking temp so I can see it would make a diff-think I'm rambling!
Fxd fizzio and hope you find out soon rachelbubble.xx


----------



## Cornish

Ok so just been reading and earliest implantation is 5 days, if I o on the Thursday then that's tomorrow!!! Same for lots of us!!! No symptom spotting??!!!!haha!!!


----------



## lintu

rachelbubble said:


> Right ladies...need you advice....
> 
> Been temping for 2 cycles now and no temperature rise. Im CD 21 today and its just getting me down.:cry:
> 
> I NEVER sleep all the way through the night and a GOOD SLEEP for me is when ive only tossed and turned and woken once!!
> 
> So im thinking that i propably wont see the 'perfect' temperature pattern on my graph!! Should i stop and give my mind a rest next cycle???
> 
> What would you do???
> 
> (I never temped before my MC so i obviously do ovulate sometimes))
> 
> x x :hugs:

I could never temp with my old job, cos of the different times I had to get up.

You need 3 to 5 hours sleep for your BBT to give you a true reading, so if you dont get that it might not give you a pattern, you also need to do it within half an hour of the same time every day cos even that cocks it up.

good luck


----------



## lintu

sorry havent been around much this cycle, been trying to chill a little but now im very confused.

So this cycle iv been very good taking my temp this cycle and my ov pains peaked Saturday my boobs are huge and I have the normal bloat/ heavy feeling, my CP is really high and open but I'm still getting negative OPK :shrug: 

But ff this morning said iv ov on CD 12, unheard of for me that :shrug: temp has spiked this am gonna see what it does over the next few days. 

It iv ov cd12, fab cos it means a 26/28 day cycle as apose to a 35 day one and iv DTD everyother day from CD6 and every day this weekend cos the mood struck me lol

Think I'm gonna keep up with everyother day and just see what happens, the other good point is if I did ov cd12 I'm 5 DPO now!! :haha:


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Ok so just been reading and earliest implantation is 5 days, if I o on the Thursday then that's tomorrow!!! Same for lots of us!!! No symptom spotting??!!!!haha!!!

No symptom spotting :rofl: as if!!!

I had implantation spotting 5 days after DTD when I got PG in December - no idea when I ovulated but guessing it was the day we DTD as that was the only time we DTD at all, all cycle!!
So it can definitely happen that early. I'm hoping to see some soon...... I'll be going to the loo every five minutes just so I can wipe and look and then putting the frequent visits to the bathroom down to PG - just you watch!!

Must not obsess. Must not obsess. Must not obsess.


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> I'll be going to the loo every five minutes just so I can wipe and look and then putting the frequent visits to the bathroom down to PG - just you watch!!
> 
> Must not obsess. Must not obsess. Must not obsess.

you make me laugh!!!


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Well cd26 today for me and I think af is due on cd29 b/c I o'd on cd15 making me on a 29 day cycle.... Well I m/c in sept right before my 25th bday! not a good present! :( so it took my hcg level two months to drop to zero it was awful!! so I started acupuncture in jan. and my cycles are back to normal now! im just starting to get discouraged. when dh and I started trying it only took 2 months to conceive.... so now im starting to stress. so i called a fert. specialist and im going in 2 weeks for a consultation. I just want some blood work and ask some questions. lol... until then im going to keep doing my acupuncutre once a month!! just having a bad day..... :( Good luck to everyone in the 2ww.... lots and lots of baby dust to EVERYONE!!!!! :)
> 
> I take it you haven't tested yet?? I think you're far enough along that you should be able to! Better to know sooner than later! I think if you're NOT preggo then seeing a FS isn't a bad idea- it's better to know if there an issue so you can take care of it instead of just waiting and waiting and potentially getting disappointed when you could maybe avoid that. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! I did test bfn! and I do my temps to and they dropped today... I feel like af is on her way! and I hope that the fs will do some test see where im at. Next tuesday is my consultation. when you see your fs do they ask you what you want to do or hows it all work? do they do an ultrasound and see if everythings working?? sorry im getting real anxious to go! lol. :) gotta keep smiling thru this journey!


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Well cd26 today for me and I think af is due on cd29 b/c I o'd on cd15 making me on a 29 day cycle.... Well I m/c in sept right before my 25th bday! not a good present! :( so it took my hcg level two months to drop to zero it was awful!! so I started acupuncture in jan. and my cycles are back to normal now! im just starting to get discouraged. when dh and I started trying it only took 2 months to conceive.... so now im starting to stress. so i called a fert. specialist and im going in 2 weeks for a consultation. I just want some blood work and ask some questions. lol... until then im going to keep doing my acupuncutre once a month!! just having a bad day..... :( Good luck to everyone in the 2ww.... lots and lots of baby dust to EVERYONE!!!!! :)
> 
> I take it you haven't tested yet?? I think you're far enough along that you should be able to! Better to know sooner than later! I think if you're NOT preggo then seeing a FS isn't a bad idea- it's better to know if there an issue so you can take care of it instead of just waiting and waiting and potentially getting disappointed when you could maybe avoid that. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I did test bfn! and I do my temps to and they dropped today... I feel like af is on her way! and I hope that the fs will do some test see where im at. Next tuesday is my consultation. when you see your fs do they ask you what you want to do or hows it all work? do they do an ultrasound and see if everythings working?? sorry im getting real anxious to go! lol. :) gotta keep smiling thru this journey!Click to expand...

dang that sucks :( Well, I went with my DH and they asked us what vitamins we take, do we exercise, etc... they didn't ask us what we wanted to do- they suggested the first steps and that's probably what your doctor will do. If you want to take a look~ here is a link to my FS and you can see the q's that they ask for the new patient forms~ https://www.fertilityjacksonville.com/about/new-patient-forms/ I would say you can probably say "hey- this is what I am interested in doing" and they'd be probably willing to go along with that. Personally- I'd ask to be put on Clomid or Femara (femara being MY first choice) AND do an IUI together.. your odds are much better with the IUI. I will say that you might want to express that you want to be a little more "aggressive" with it~ push for that!!! We have to be our own advocates!!


----------



## hollyw79

CRC~ by the way- in addition to the consultation~ I had blood work done to check all of my hormones on cd3 and cd21 and my DH went for a sperm analysis that week too!


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC~ by the way- in addition to the consultation~ I had blood work done to check all of my hormones on cd3 and cd21 and my DH went for a sperm analysis that week too!

Now will the fs schedule for me to have these things done? or did you have them done prior to your appt?? and cd3 being the 3rd day of your af? b/c i feel like af is on her way and if I need to have it done then I dont want to miss the cd3 this time????


----------



## CRC25

Thank you! I did test bfn! and I do my temps to and they dropped today... I feel like af is on her way! and I hope that the fs will do some test see where im at. Next tuesday is my consultation. when you see your fs do they ask you what you want to do or hows it all work? do they do an ultrasound and see if everythings working?? sorry im getting real anxious to go! lol. :) gotta keep smiling thru this journey![/QUOTE]

dang that sucks :( Well, I went with my DH and they asked us what vitamins we take, do we exercise, etc... they didn't ask us what we wanted to do- they suggested the first steps and that's probably what your doctor will do. If you want to take a look~ here is a link to my FS and you can see the q's that they ask for the new patient forms~ https://www.fertilityjacksonville.com/about/new-patient-forms/ I would say you can probably say "hey- this is what I am interested in doing" and they'd be probably willing to go along with that. Personally- I'd ask to be put on Clomid or Femara (femara being MY first choice) AND do an IUI together.. your odds are much better with the IUI. I will say that you might want to express that you want to be a little more "aggressive" with it~ push for that!!! We have to be our own advocates!![/QUOTE]

thank you I will take a look at what the f/s asked you. I just dont know much about fert. meds and im really scared to take them and my parents are like you dont need meds and then I also and going to an acupunucturist and hes like you dont need meds.lol..... ugh :/ so i talked to dh and hes like lets go and see what they say it wont hurt anything.... so we are going next week. im excited i just want to see what they have to say.... did they do any other testing besides bloodwork ? like an u/s before the femera? and then the IUI is when they weed out the bad sperm??? sorry so many questions.. lol :)


----------



## LittleBird

rachelbubble said:


> Right ladies...need you advice....
> 
> Been temping for 2 cycles now and no temperature rise. Im CD 21 today and its just getting me down.:cry:
> 
> I NEVER sleep all the way through the night and a GOOD SLEEP for me is when ive only tossed and turned and woken once!!
> 
> So im thinking that i propably wont see the 'perfect' temperature pattern on my graph!! Should i stop and give my mind a rest next cycle???
> 
> What would you do???
> 
> (I never temped before my MC so i obviously do ovulate sometimes))
> 
> x x :hugs:

Sorry about the frustration with temping! :hugs:

I would say if it's going to make you crazy, you could stop this cycle and just let it happen. But, maybe you're ovulating later because of stress or something. In that case, I'd continue BD as much as possible until the temp does rise or AF comes. Or, if your temps aren't going up this cycle too, head to the doctor with charts in hand. That way you've got as much info as possible for them.

This is my first real cycle temping. I started last month but I was in the middle of MC so once I realized that I stopped, since the numbers didn't mean anything... I found a group here on BnB that shares their charts, and it is interesting that the chart can look like a bunch of dots with no rhyme or reason. They throw cross hairs up there, and all of a sudden, it makes more sense. Are your numbers staying the same every day or jumping back and forth? (I'm trying to understand what you mean about no temp rise.)

Again, if you think it's doing more harm than good, don't feel guilty stopping. It's supposed to help you -- not make you feel upset and worried!


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> you make me laugh!!!

I try and make light of it to stop myself actually going mad!!


----------



## Hanskiz

rachelbubble said:


> Right ladies...need you advice....
> 
> Been temping for 2 cycles now and no temperature rise. Im CD 21 today and its just getting me down.:cry:
> 
> I NEVER sleep all the way through the night and a GOOD SLEEP for me is when ive only tossed and turned and woken once!!
> 
> So im thinking that i propably wont see the 'perfect' temperature pattern on my graph!! Should i stop and give my mind a rest next cycle???
> 
> What would you do???
> 
> (I never temped before my MC so i obviously do ovulate sometimes))
> 
> x x :hugs:

I'd definitely stop.... It's not worth it if it's stressing you out and you're not getting reliable readings. 

:hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> thank you I will take a look at what the f/s asked you. I just dont know much about fert. meds and im really scared to take them and my parents are like you dont need meds and then I also and going to an acupunucturist and hes like you dont need meds.lol..... ugh :/ so i talked to dh and hes like lets go and see what they say it wont hurt anything.... so we are going next week. im excited i just want to see what they have to say.... did they do any other testing besides bloodwork ? like an u/s before the femera? and then the IUI is when they weed out the bad sperm??? sorry so many questions.. lol :)

I just had my first visit with the FS a couple of weeks ago. We talked about a lot of the same stuff Holly said, except we ruled out some stuff because DH and I have two kids (together) already so some of the stuff seems less likely than others. DH did not get a SA, yet, but that may be a possibility for the future. I had to have a bunch of blood tests done and they put me on Clomid immediately for this cycle. It all went very fast. Tomorrow I have an HSG scheduled just to make sure my tubes are clear and my uterus is ok. And we can still TTC this cycle!

I think a lot of FS are sensitive to the fact that you don't want to waste any time. I was lucky to get the recommendation from my BFF, so I didn't have to do a lot of research to find one, and they were able to see me a week after I called. If you feel like AF is coming, see if you can find a doctor and if they can get you in for an appointment quickly. The first appt. will probably be just a consultation and blood tests, but if you get in before AF, they can also schedule the CD3 test. I didn't get the CD3 test done this time around.


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> thank you I will take a look at what the f/s asked you. I just dont know much about fert. meds and im really scared to take them and my parents are like you dont need meds and then I also and going to an acupunucturist and hes like you dont need meds.lol..... ugh :/ so i talked to dh and hes like lets go and see what they say it wont hurt anything.... so we are going next week. im excited i just want to see what they have to say.... did they do any other testing besides bloodwork ? like an u/s before the femera? and then the IUI is when they weed out the bad sperm??? sorry so many questions.. lol :)
> 
> I just had my first visit with the FS a couple of weeks ago. We talked about a lot of the same stuff Holly said, except we ruled out some stuff because DH and I have two kids (together) already so some of the stuff seems less likely than others. DH did not get a SA, yet, but that may be a possibility for the future. I had to have a bunch of blood tests done and they put me on Clomid immediately for this cycle. It all went very fast. Tomorrow I have an HSG scheduled just to make sure my tubes are clear and my uterus is ok. And we can still TTC this cycle!
> 
> I think a lot of FS are sensitive to the fact that you don't want to waste any time. I was lucky to get the recommendation from my BFF, so I didn't have to do a lot of research to find one, and they were able to see me a week after I called. If you feel like AF is coming, see if you can find a doctor and if they can get you in for an appointment quickly. The first appt. will probably be just a consultation and blood tests, but if you get in before AF, they can also schedule the CD3 test. I didn't get the CD3 test done this time around.Click to expand...

Do you think i should call them and ask them if i could go to a compunet or some place like that to have my blood drawn on that day??? b/c ive never been there and I know af is due within the next 3 days and my appt isnt til next tuesday! im so glad that your appt went well and you got in that early and everything sounds like it went great!!! gives me a lil inspiration :) thank you! so b/c they didnt do the cd3 test what happens now?? did they start you on clomid during your af????


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> CRC~ by the way- in addition to the consultation~ I had blood work done to check all of my hormones on cd3 and cd21 and my DH went for a sperm analysis that week too!
> 
> Now will the fs schedule for me to have these things done? or did you have them done prior to your appt?? and cd3 being the 3rd day of your af? b/c i feel like af is on her way and if I need to have it done then I dont want to miss the cd3 this time????Click to expand...

I had to wait until after the consultation to have it done.. you MAY have to wait one more cycle to get started.. but maybe not!


----------



## hollyw79

CRC~

Fertility meds are NOT a bad thing- what is does is basically make you produce 2-3 eggs to increase your odds- the more eggs there are- the more likely conception is. It definitely won't hurt to go talk to them- and sincerely- if something IS wrong- don't you want to know NOW instead of trying pointlessly for months on end if there is something you can fix? I didn't have any other tests done besides the blood work- when you are on fertility meds SOME docs will do u/s to check how things are~ but not all. When I had my IUI in Jan- I didn't have any u/s done- just was given Clomid and had the IUI when I got the + OPK. This time~ I'm with an actual FS (My Ob did the first one) and he DID do 2 u/s to check to see how things were looking. 

An IUI does 2 things- 1 .. it gets the sperm RIGHT next to the tubes to help increase the chances- the sperm don't die off having to pass through the vagina, cervix, and uterus - so it saves MILLIONS of their little lives! So they are RIGHT there when the egg is released upping your chances. With the IUI- the sperm is washed which filters out dead and abnormal sperm and lets the good ones be more free to fertilize the egg. It's a GREAT thing! :thumbup:


----------



## LittleBird

I *think* the CD3 test is the one where they test FSH, to see if you have enough hormone to get the follicles ready to ovulate. I don't think I have any trouble ovulating, but if things don't go as planned this cycle, there may be more tests they want to do. I should explain that they often give Clomid to people who aren't ovulating on their own, but my FS said it would make my whole cycle stronger and hopefully prevent the early MCs I have been having. So after the consultation, I think she had a game plan as to how to test for some things and fit it into my cycles so I can keep TTC in the meantime.

I think the lab needs an order from a doctor to draw blood and perform the test. But it could just be as simple as putting together an order and faxing it over. So definitely give them a call and see if they'd be willing to do that. I'm sure they can understand you trying to be proactive and get as many answers as possible. But they may want you to call back when AF starts so they can have an order scheduled for a specific date.

From what I have heard, Clomid is usually prescribed for 5 days, so you may be instructed to take it days 3-7, 4-8, or 5-9. So, yes, I started it towards the end of my AF. Femara may be the same way, but I don't know much about that one. The timing may not work so well for Clomid this next cycle for you, because I doubt that they would want to prescribe a medicine without doing some blood work first. But, if they are willing to order the CD3 test, maybe they would just order the whole blood workup (my tests were for ruling out autoimmune problems that would cause MC or infertility) so they can have some information ready for your consultation. It seems like Clomid is the first stop on the assisted conception train. That may not always be the case and your symptoms/blood tests may point to other issues so they'd come up with a different game plan for you. But there's no harm in asking for them to order tests ahead of time so that you can hit the ground running with them! I really hope they'll do that for you!


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> CRC~ by the way- in addition to the consultation~ I had blood work done to check all of my hormones on cd3 and cd21 and my DH went for a sperm analysis that week too!
> 
> Now will the fs schedule for me to have these things done? or did you have them done prior to your appt?? and cd3 being the 3rd day of your af? b/c i feel like af is on her way and if I need to have it done then I dont want to miss the cd3 this time????Click to expand...
> 
> I had to wait until after the consultation to have it done.. you MAY have to wait one more cycle to get started.. but maybe not!Click to expand...

If I get af on time this month that means that af will be again due on May 30th which means two afs in one month.... so should i just wait and go to my appt and see if they will start my plan of care then??? ugh I dont know what to do.... I want to call and see if they can get me in any earlier ...lol... I dont want them to think im crazy! lol... oh my what we do to have lil ones! lol.... thanks for all your help!


----------



## mercedes2010

Ok, so I read (I think it was Cornish who said it) the earliest implantation is five days. I got my opk on Tuesday...I was projected to OV on Thursday. But maybe it happened on Wednesday (12-24 hours after my opk and Coach and I had sex!) because this morning I have some pinkish spotting. It's not brown or red, but bright pink. My AF is due on the 11th.

Could it be....IMPLANTATION???? Or am I jumping the gun? Thoughts, opinions please!!! :wacko:


----------



## Hanskiz

mercedes2010 said:


> Ok, so I read (I think it was Cornish who said it) the earliest implantation is five days. I got my opk on Tuesday...I was projected to OV on Thursday. But maybe it happened on Wednesday (12-24 hours after my opk and Coach and I had sex!) because this morning I have some pinkish spotting. It's not brown or red, but bright pink. My AF is due on the 11th.
> 
> Could it be....IMPLANTATION???? Or am I jumping the gun? Thoughts, opinions please!!! :wacko:

Could well be - thats pretty much exactly what I had with my last two pregnancies! FX'd for you.. x


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> CRC~ by the way- in addition to the consultation~ I had blood work done to check all of my hormones on cd3 and cd21 and my DH went for a sperm analysis that week too!
> 
> Now will the fs schedule for me to have these things done? or did you have them done prior to your appt?? and cd3 being the 3rd day of your af? b/c i feel like af is on her way and if I need to have it done then I dont want to miss the cd3 this time????Click to expand...
> 
> I had to wait until after the consultation to have it done.. you MAY have to wait one more cycle to get started.. but maybe not!Click to expand...
> 
> If I get af on time this month that means that af will be again due on May 30th which means two afs in one month.... so should i just wait and go to my appt and see if they will start my plan of care then??? ugh I dont know what to do.... I want to call and see if they can get me in any earlier ...lol... I dont want them to think im crazy! lol... oh my what we do to have lil ones! lol.... thanks for all your help!Click to expand...

I would honestly wait and talk to them- it's unlikely you're going to get fertility meds until they do the consult and blood work... Little bird gave a lot of great advice.


----------



## hollyw79

crc~ by the way Femara is VERY similar to Clomid in how you take it except it doesn't have as many side effects as Clomid does and also doesn't thin out the lining of the uterus- if you can get Femara- I'd ask for that one for sure!


----------



## hollyw79

mercedes2010 said:


> Ok, so I read (I think it was Cornish who said it) the earliest implantation is five days. I got my opk on Tuesday...I was projected to OV on Thursday. But maybe it happened on Wednesday (12-24 hours after my opk and Coach and I had sex!) because this morning I have some pinkish spotting. It's not brown or red, but bright pink. My AF is due on the 11th.
> 
> Could it be....IMPLANTATION???? Or am I jumping the gun? Thoughts, opinions please!!! :wacko:

Ooooooo good sign! For sure could be implantation!!!


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> CRC~ by the way- in addition to the consultation~ I had blood work done to check all of my hormones on cd3 and cd21 and my DH went for a sperm analysis that week too!
> 
> Now will the fs schedule for me to have these things done? or did you have them done prior to your appt?? and cd3 being the 3rd day of your af? b/c i feel like af is on her way and if I need to have it done then I dont want to miss the cd3 this time????Click to expand...
> 
> I had to wait until after the consultation to have it done.. you MAY have to wait one more cycle to get started.. but maybe not!Click to expand...
> 
> If I get af on time this month that means that af will be again due on May 30th which means two afs in one month.... so should i just wait and go to my appt and see if they will start my plan of care then??? ugh I dont know what to do.... I want to call and see if they can get me in any earlier ...lol... I dont want them to think im crazy! lol... oh my what we do to have lil ones! lol.... thanks for all your help!Click to expand...
> 
> I would honestly wait and talk to them- it's unlikely you're going to get fertility meds until they do the consult and blood work... Little bird gave a lot of great advice.Click to expand...

So i called them and they are getting me in wed. w/ the nurse practicioner instead of the doctor for now to get my consultation done and to maybe do my bloodwork but just in case they want to do it on cd3 I will not miss it... Im due either tues or wed for af to arrive! :/ Oh well im excited to have some testing done make sure dh and I are doing everything we should be doing. and im really intersted in hearing more about the IUI... cant wait to hear how it works for you!! :)


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> I *think* the CD3 test is the one where they test FSH, to see if you have enough hormone to get the follicles ready to ovulate. I don't think I have any trouble ovulating, but if things don't go as planned this cycle, there may be more tests they want to do. I should explain that they often give Clomid to people who aren't ovulating on their own, but my FS said it would make my whole cycle stronger and hopefully prevent the early MCs I have been having. So after the consultation, I think she had a game plan as to how to test for some things and fit it into my cycles so I can keep TTC in the meantime.
> 
> I think the lab needs an order from a doctor to draw blood and perform the test. But it could just be as simple as putting together an order and faxing it over. So definitely give them a call and see if they'd be willing to do that. I'm sure they can understand you trying to be proactive and get as many answers as possible. But they may want you to call back when AF starts so they can have an order scheduled for a specific date.
> 
> From what I have heard, Clomid is usually prescribed for 5 days, so you may be instructed to take it days 3-7, 4-8, or 5-9. So, yes, I started it towards the end of my AF. Femara may be the same way, but I don't know much about that one. The timing may not work so well for Clomid this next cycle for you, because I doubt that they would want to prescribe a medicine without doing some blood work first. But, if they are willing to order the CD3 test, maybe they would just order the whole blood workup (my tests were for ruling out autoimmune problems that would cause MC or infertility) so they can have some information ready for your consultation. It seems like Clomid is the first stop on the assisted conception train. That may not always be the case and your symptoms/blood tests may point to other issues so they'd come up with a different game plan for you. But there's no harm in asking for them to order tests ahead of time so that you can hit the ground running with them! I really hope they'll do that for you!

so i called and they moved my appt to wed of this week so i dont miss day 3 blood testing if necessary. im so excited.! Im ready for some testing!! lol. thanks for all your heloful info. did they do any u/s or any other testing?


----------



## rachelbubble

mercedes2010 said:


> Ok, so I read (I think it was Cornish who said it) the earliest implantation is five days. I got my opk on Tuesday...I was projected to OV on Thursday. But maybe it happened on Wednesday (12-24 hours after my opk and Coach and I had sex!) because this morning I have some pinkish spotting. It's not brown or red, but bright pink. My AF is due on the 11th.
> 
> Could it be....IMPLANTATION???? Or am I jumping the gun? Thoughts, opinions please!!! :wacko:

Oh wow!! Sure sounds like it hun!!

Fingers crossed for you x x


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> so i called and they moved my appt to wed of this week so i dont miss day 3 blood testing if necessary. im so excited.! Im ready for some testing!! lol. thanks for all your heloful info. did they do any u/s or any other testing?

Wow, congratulations! It sounds like you have found a place that is really going to try to work with your cycle. I'm very happy for you. Of course, we hope you get a BFP and don't have to worry about it! You're not out yet!

I haven't had any u/s or anything else like that yet. Tomorrow is the HSG, and besides that the only tests so far have been blood tests.


----------



## mercedes2010

Thanks all for the X'd fingers! Just never had implantation spotting before and was very surprised to see the spotting at all this morning. It just seems early if that's what it is. I'm beginning to think I'm actually a day ahead of my cycle as indicated on the ticker below (I think I OV'd on the 27th rather than the 28th) 

Still, it feels premature! Any and all opinions and thoughts are welcome...I know I'm praying hard for a :bfp: in about 10 days or so. No testing before then!


----------



## Cornish

Wow mercedes, that's a great sign! Hanskiz had it on day 5 of her last pregnancy so it's not too early. Very exciting!!!!


----------



## Babybaba

:( 

I have no symptoms I feel 'great' no tugging, no fullness, no gas, just 'great' an it's makin me want to cry!

Blehhh.... Sorry guys just wanted to vent....feel like it's never gonna happen and can't help but feel jealous of those who "have it all" an often "don't appreciate it" 

Xoxo


----------



## mercedes2010

Babybaba said:


> :(
> 
> I have no symptoms I feel 'great' no tugging, no fullness, no gas, just 'great' an it's makin me want to cry!
> 
> Blehhh.... Sorry guys just wanted to vent....feel like it's never gonna happen and can't help but feel jealous of those who "have it all" an often "don't appreciate it"
> 
> Xoxo

Oh wow, do I know what you mean about women who "have it all"...frustrates me to no end. I mean I'm happy for anyone who gets that BFP but still, so many it seems who don't want it or become lousy parents seem to have no trouble at all conceiving and carrying. Grrrr...life can be so unfair sometimes!! Hopefully we will get our longed-for babies soon!! :hugs: to you and all the women here TTC and going through the TWW with me!


----------



## Cornish

I feel like I have every symptom under the sun that I shouldn't have fircat least another 10 days!!!! Ha I'm obviously making myself go mad!


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> I feel like I have every symptom under the sun that I shouldn't have fircat least another 10 days!!!! Ha I'm obviously making myself go mad!

This is me too!!

For example, today I have had....
Cramps
Headache
Fatigue
Funny heavy feeling
Nausea
Skin breakout 

But not sore or sensitive nipples - see ticker below..

Thats a pretty good list for 4dpo :rofl:

I think I'm losing the plot again... I REALLY must get a grip!!


----------



## WoodyA

Well I start work in an hour for nightshift and had zero sleep today! Argg! Gonna be tough!

I've got really painful groins!! No idea what's it's from but it's killing!!!


----------



## Cornish

Ooo I have them all except the nausea but with back ache- we are going mad together!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Ooo I have them all except the nausea but with back ache- we are going mad together!!!

I'll swap you nausea for backache if you like!!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Too late for swopsies.... I have back ache now too. Hmmm I also have a strange itch on my head - must be a symptom! 

:rofl: I fear it may be the darkened room for me soon.


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Too late for swopsies.... I have back ache now too. Hmmm I also have a strange itch on my head - must be a symptom!
> 
> :rofl: I fear it may be the darkened room for me soon.

:rofl:


----------



## mercedes2010

Oh wow...symptoms, symptoms! I really never gave it a thought until the spotting this morning. I do have sore breasts but that's also a PMS symptom so... Grrrrr!! It would seem I'm going to be going crazy until testing day too!!


----------



## rachelbubble

Just started the crazy symptom spotting...

7 dpo and i have...

Back ache
Abdominal aches (esp on left hand side)
Headache
Fatigue
Boobs a little sore and heavy (although that could be from trying on about 15 bras today) Ohhhhh how i long for very sore and large pregnancy boobs!!! :holly::holly: Ha!!!!

x x


----------



## hollyw79

rachelbubble said:


> Just started the crazy symptom spotting...
> 
> 7 dpo and i have...
> 
> Back ache
> Abdominal aches (esp on left hand side)
> Headache
> Fatigue
> Boobs a little sore and heavy (although that could be from trying on about 15 bras today) Ohhhhh how i long for very sore and large pregnancy boobs!!! :holly::holly: Ha!!!!
> 
> x x

I want :holly::holly: too! :haha:


----------



## Hanskiz

rachelbubble said:


> Just started the crazy symptom spotting...
> 
> 7 dpo and i have...
> 
> Back ache
> Abdominal aches (esp on left hand side)
> Headache
> Fatigue
> Boobs a little sore and heavy (although that could be from trying on about 15 bras today) Ohhhhh how i long for very sore and large pregnancy boobs!!! :holly::holly: Ha!!!!
> 
> x x

At 7dpo you might actually HAVE those symptoms though - rather than imagining like I am!!! 

My boobs never did anything interesting when pregnant - I was gutted (I'm pretty small) but they did get HUGE when my milk came in after DD was born... I shall look forward to that instead. I like a long wait!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

mercedes2010 said:


> Oh wow...symptoms, symptoms! I really never gave it a thought until the spotting this morning. I do have sore breasts but that's also a PMS symptom so... Grrrrr!! It would seem I'm going to be going crazy until testing day too!!

Ever since you posted that earlier I've been inspecting the tissue every time I wipe (TMI) in the hope that I might have the spotting!!! :blush:

Oh and now I have sore boobs too!

Help - this is definitely all in my head!!!


----------



## rachelbubble

Hanskiz said:


> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> Just started the crazy symptom spotting...
> 
> 7 dpo and i have...
> 
> Back ache
> Abdominal aches (esp on left hand side)
> Headache
> Fatigue
> Boobs a little sore and heavy (although that could be from trying on about 15 bras today) Ohhhhh how i long for very sore and large pregnancy boobs!!! :holly::holly: Ha!!!!
> 
> x x
> 
> At 7dpo you might actually HAVE those symptoms though - rather than imagining like I am!!!
> 
> My boobs never did anything interesting when pregnant - I was gutted (I'm pretty small) but they did get HUGE when my milk came in after DD was born... I shall look forward to that instead. I like a long wait!!!Click to expand...

I think ive had all these since BEFORE ovulation!! ha!!

I seem to be able to imagine a symptom at the moment and BANG i have it!!! :haha:

x x


----------



## Hanskiz

rachelbubble said:


> I seem to be able to imagine a symptom at the moment and BANG i have it!!! :haha:
> 
> x x

Ah yes... this is what is happening to me... I see someone has it or I read about it somewhere (in my obsessive research) and then five minutes later I'm thinking hmmmm... gassy? Or... ouch, cramps. 

Like I said a few days ago... symptom spotting like a hypochrondriac!!


----------



## rachelbubble

Hanskiz said:


> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> I seem to be able to imagine a symptom at the moment and BANG i have it!!! :haha:
> 
> x x
> 
> Ah yes... this is what is happening to me... I see someone has it or I read about it somewhere (in my obsessive research) and then five minutes later I'm thinking hmmmm... gassy? Or... ouch, cramps.
> 
> Like I said a few days ago... symptom spotting like a hypochrondriac!!Click to expand...

Ahhhhh i see youve just mentioned 'gassy'..... sure ive just burped!!! :rofl:


----------



## Hanskiz

rachelbubble said:


> Ahhhhh i see youve just mentioned 'gassy'..... sure ive just burped!!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Fizzio

Well girls. I'm out :cry: AF showed this afternoon and I am more than gutted. I felt so certain I was pregnant this month and then being 2 days late. AF arriving has devastated me and made all the emotions from the MC come flooding back. My DH has been at a loss as to how to comfort me. He was saying that TTC is just one part of our lives but it has become a major part of mine. I think I need to try and find some more balance this month as I cant cope feeling like this every 4 weeks. I just feel like I am never going to become a Mummy :cry: A little irrational I know but still. 

I may take a bit of a back seat on here for a little while but will stalk you all and keep my fingers crossed that your TWWs end in BFPs. :dust: to you all and thank you so much for your support :hugs: You are the best and understand this rollercoaster so much better than anyone I can talk to in real life xx


----------



## Hanskiz

Fizzio said:


> Well girls. I'm out :cry: AF showed this afternoon and I am more than gutted. I felt so certain I was pregnant this month and then being 2 days late. AF arriving has devastated me and made all the emotions from the MC come flooding back. My DH has been at a loss as to how to comfort me. He was saying that TTC is just one part of our lives but it has become a major part of mine. I think I need to try and find some more balance this month as I cant cope feeling like this every 4 weeks. I just feel like I am never going to become a Mummy :cry: A little irrational I know but still.
> 
> I may take a bit of a back seat on here for a little while but will stalk you all and keep my fingers crossed that your TWWs end in BFPs. :dust: to you all and thank you so much for your support :hugs: You are the best and understand this rollercoaster so much better than anyone I can talk to in real life xx

Fizzio I'm so sorry :hugs:

I felt the exact same way when my af came last cycle. It's the pits.

Totally understand you wanting to take a back seat - you'll be missed but we'll be thinking of you..

Go and pour yourself a glass of wine and chill out. 
Be good to yourself. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mercedes2010

Hanskiz said:


> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow...symptoms, symptoms! I really never gave it a thought until the spotting this morning. I do have sore breasts but that's also a PMS symptom so... Grrrrr!! It would seem I'm going to be going crazy until testing day too!!
> 
> Ever since you posted that earlier I've been inspecting the tissue every time I wipe (TMI) in the hope that I might have the spotting!!! :blush:
> 
> Oh and now I have sore boobs too!
> 
> Help - this is definitely all in my head!!!Click to expand...

:haha: It's funny...I've even stayed off this site for a while until this morning when I spotted (no more spotting since btw, just that bit this morning!) So I immediately came on here to gush! Now I notice the sore breasts...omg, I'm hopeless!


----------



## Hanskiz

mercedes2010 said:


> :haha: It's funny...I've even stayed off this site for a while until this morning when I spotted (no more spotting since btw, just that bit this morning!) So I immediately came on here to gush! Now I notice the sore breasts...omg, I'm hopeless!


I think I've had pretty much every early pregnancy symptom going today. I'll need to start making up some new ones soon! :haha:


----------



## mercedes2010

Fizzio said:


> Well girls. I'm out :cry: AF showed this afternoon and I am more than gutted. I felt so certain I was pregnant this month and then being 2 days late. AF arriving has devastated me and made all the emotions from the MC come flooding back. My DH has been at a loss as to how to comfort me. He was saying that TTC is just one part of our lives but it has become a major part of mine. I think I need to try and find some more balance this month as I cant cope feeling like this every 4 weeks. I just feel like I am never going to become a Mummy :cry: A little irrational I know but still.
> 
> I may take a bit of a back seat on here for a little while but will stalk you all and keep my fingers crossed that your TWWs end in BFPs. :dust: to you all and thank you so much for your support :hugs: You are the best and understand this rollercoaster so much better than anyone I can talk to in real life xx

I'm so sorry...Big :hugs: to you!!! You have grounded me a little with this post...and that's a GOOD thing. I try not to focus too much on what I have very little control over. It may not happen for me either, but if not this month, there's still a BFP possible for June. That doesn't mean I won't cry if it's a BFN for me! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Fizzio so sorry af has shown up, that must be mega frustrating esp as you were late. have you got a journal? When I was told not to try I found it comforting to write in my journal every now and then, I stopped coming on the ttc threads and stuck to my journal. It was gd to hear from familiar names without reading about a possible bfp that I wasn't ready to read. I agree with Hanskiz that you need to be good to yourself, we'll be waiting for you when you're feeling better.xxx


----------



## rachelbubble

Hanskiz said:


> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: It's funny...I've even stayed off this site for a while until this morning when I spotted (no more spotting since btw, just that bit this morning!) So I immediately came on here to gush! Now I notice the sore breasts...omg, I'm hopeless!
> 
> 
> I think I've had pretty much every early pregnancy symptom going today. I'll need to start making up some new ones soon! :haha:Click to expand...

It when were imagining BFPs at 4 dpo when we have to worry!!! :rofl:


----------



## Cornish

Hanskiz and ladies, you make me chuckle! I have to stop reading websites with symptoms!!! I get them as I read the word!
To be honest I'm hoping implantation is a couple of days away as have my op tmrw and don't want my potential bean to be made sleepy!


----------



## Hanskiz

rachelbubble said:


> It when were imagining BFPs at 4 dpo when we have to worry!!! :rofl:

Oooo shall I go and POAS now?? :rofl:


----------



## rachelbubble

Fizzio said:


> Well girls. I'm out :cry: AF showed this afternoon and I am more than gutted. I felt so certain I was pregnant this month and then being 2 days late. AF arriving has devastated me and made all the emotions from the MC come flooding back. My DH has been at a loss as to how to comfort me. He was saying that TTC is just one part of our lives but it has become a major part of mine. I think I need to try and find some more balance this month as I cant cope feeling like this every 4 weeks. I just feel like I am never going to become a Mummy :cry: A little irrational I know but still.
> 
> I may take a bit of a back seat on here for a little while but will stalk you all and keep my fingers crossed that your TWWs end in BFPs. :dust: to you all and thank you so much for your support :hugs: You are the best and understand this rollercoaster so much better than anyone I can talk to in real life xx

Oh hun im so sorry!!! I was so sure you were in after AF not showing up!!
Relax for the next few days and enjoy a large glass of wine!!! (Do you have a 28 day cycle as you could still be in for a May BFP???) Ive told myself that if i dont get a BFP this cycle iM not going to do anything but enjoy DTD next cycle and try and relax a little on the TTC.

:hugs: x x


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Hanskiz and ladies, you make me chuckle! I have to stop reading websites with symptoms!!! I get them as I read the word!
> To be honest I'm hoping implantation is a couple of days away as have my op tmrw and don't want my potential bean to be made sleepy!

Good luck with the op tomorrow. I hope it all goes beautifully and that your wee bean implants on Wednesday once the anesthetic is all gone!

:hugs:


----------



## rachelbubble

Hanskiz said:


> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> It when were imagining BFPs at 4 dpo when we have to worry!!! :rofl:
> 
> Oooo shall I go and POAS now?? :rofl:Click to expand...

Lets both do one now and celebrate our strong BFPs and move to 1st Trimester!!!! Actually im sure the babies kicking, straight to 2nd trimester for me!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hanskiz

rachelbubble said:


> Lets both do one now and celebrate our strong BFPs and move to 1st Trimester!!!! Actually im sure the babies kicking, straight to 2nd trimester for me!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I think I might be in labour!!!


----------



## rachelbubble

Hanskiz said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Hanskiz and ladies, you make me chuckle! I have to stop reading websites with symptoms!!! I get them as I read the word!
> To be honest I'm hoping implantation is a couple of days away as have my op tmrw and don't want my potential bean to be made sleepy!
> 
> Good luck with the op tomorrow. I hope it all goes beautifully and that your wee bean implants on Wednesday once the anesthetic is all gone!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Good luck hun!! x x


----------



## LittleBird

Fizzio said:


> Well girls. I'm out :cry: AF showed this afternoon and I am more than gutted. I felt so certain I was pregnant this month and then being 2 days late. AF arriving has devastated me and made all the emotions from the MC come flooding back. My DH has been at a loss as to how to comfort me. He was saying that TTC is just one part of our lives but it has become a major part of mine. I think I need to try and find some more balance this month as I cant cope feeling like this every 4 weeks. I just feel like I am never going to become a Mummy :cry: A little irrational I know but still.
> 
> I may take a bit of a back seat on here for a little while but will stalk you all and keep my fingers crossed that your TWWs end in BFPs. :dust: to you all and thank you so much for your support :hugs: You are the best and understand this rollercoaster so much better than anyone I can talk to in real life xx

Oh, *Fizzio*, I'm sorry it didn't happen this cycle for you. I know that feeling when you see AF and you just can't believe your eyes. I think I have cried every time I have gotten AF after MC1! Even if your DH doesn't quite understand, we get it. Even if they love their babies, sometimes it's hard for them to get so emotionally tied to something they can't see. And when you're the one experiencing symptoms -- or even believing that you're having symptoms so you must be pregnant -- you have become emotionally invested from 1DPO! Even before that!

If you're feeling like you need more balance, then you should do what you can to get that balance back. I'm feeling out of balance myself, but I'm trying not to let it get out of hand. Take whatever time you need and stalk all you want. And when you need to talk, we're here to listen. :hugs:


----------



## mercedes2010

But, but, but...I really DO have sore boobs!! Nooo, I'm not crazy! :haha:

I love this site!


----------



## Hanskiz

mercedes2010 said:


> But, but, but...I really DO have sore boobs!! Nooo, I'm not crazy! :haha:
> 
> I love this site!

To be fair if the spotting you had this morning really was implantation it is entirely possible that you have some symptoms.... unlike crazy lady here!!


----------



## LittleBird

OK, you ladies really are losing it! I'm laughing so hard I'm crying. I want to symptom spot too, but for now it's just side effects of the Clomid. :dohh:

Had a scary moment today when I thought I was getting close to ovulation and I would mess it up with tomorrow's HSG. Thank God for Holly, who talked me back from the ledge. Who knew you have to wait two days after last Clomid dose to start OPKs because it will mess up the results? Holly did, that's who! :friends:

But seriously, anyone have any weird symptoms that tell them they're pregnant? For me, it's weird breakouts in my hair (so they're kinda hidden, at least). As soon as I find that happening, I think pregnancy is possible.


----------



## rachelbubble

mercedes2010 said:


> But, but, but...I really DO have sore boobs!! Nooo, I'm not crazy! :haha:
> 
> I love this site!

I love this site too!!

Been totally down these last few days and this conversation has completely cheered me up!!! Thanks ladies!!

Im going to sleep happily tonight with images of Big Bouncy Boobs!!! :haha:

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Hanskiz

LittleBird said:


> But seriously, anyone have any weird symptoms that tell them they're pregnant? For me, it's weird breakouts in my hair (so they're kinda hidden, at least). As soon as I find that happening, I think pregnancy is possible.

Nothing weird really I just 'knew' every time. Even the first time when I'd never been PG before, it was a total accident, I had no idea when my AF was due or anything... I just had a 'feeling' started looking up symptoms, found I had a couple, tested, got a bfp, freaked out, came round to the idea and started bleeding two days later. :cry:

I 'knew' from about 2dpo with my DD and the same with the last one... I had implantation bleeding with both of them which clinched the deal for me, but I had the feeling before that.

Nothing this time.... just every symptom under the sun at 4dpo!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

rachelbubble said:


> I love this site too!!
> 
> Been totally down these last few days and this conversation has completely cheered me up!!! Thanks ladies!!
> 
> Im going to sleep happily tonight with images of Big Bouncy Boobs!!! :haha:
> 
> :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hanskiz

Right ladies, me and my symptoms are going to bed now because we're tired. Wait! Thats a symptom right!! :rofl:

Night all :flower:

Sweet dreams.... :dust:


----------



## rachelbubble

Hanskiz said:


> Right ladies, me and my symptoms are going to bed now because we're tired. Wait! Thats a symptom right!! :rofl:
> 
> Night all :flower:
> 
> Sweet dreams.... :dust:

Definately a symptom hun!! ha!!

Actually i think 'sleeping' is a symptom too!!! :haha:

Night night!!! Off to bed myself!!! x x :sleep:


----------



## Cornish

Night night crazy ladies, I'm glad I have you all. Hopefully be online wed after hosp. Have fun on the next dpo-coming up to implantation day ladies!!!!xxx


----------



## rachelbubble

Cornish said:


> Night night crazy ladies, I'm glad I have you all. Hopefully be online wed after hosp. Have fun on the next dpo-coming up to implantation day ladies!!!!xxx

Night night!!! 

Good luck hun x x


----------



## hollyw79

Fizzio said:


> Well girls. I'm out :cry: AF showed this afternoon and I am more than gutted. I felt so certain I was pregnant this month and then being 2 days late. AF arriving has devastated me and made all the emotions from the MC come flooding back. My DH has been at a loss as to how to comfort me. He was saying that TTC is just one part of our lives but it has become a major part of mine. I think I need to try and find some more balance this month as I cant cope feeling like this every 4 weeks. I just feel like I am never going to become a Mummy :cry: A little irrational I know but still.
> 
> I may take a bit of a back seat on here for a little while but will stalk you all and keep my fingers crossed that your TWWs end in BFPs. :dust: to you all and thank you so much for your support :hugs: You are the best and understand this rollercoaster so much better than anyone I can talk to in real life xx

Oh no :nope: I'm so sorry my dear.. I really am. I feel like that too- TTC is like MY LIFE right now and so many other aspects have "Holly" have gone out the window. ((SIGH)) It is for sure the hardest thing emotionally ESPECIALLY after a loss... it makes it a million times worse in my opinion. Lots and lots of hugs for you my dear! :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Wow. I'm gone for a couple days, and there's sooo much to catch up on. 

All the ladies in the TWW, I have everything crossed for you!! Lots and lots of baby dust for you. :dust: Seems like a lot of you are in the TWW!!

I still have a little more than a week for OV. I OV on CD17 last time. So I'm expecting to be around that time frame, this time. I'll start taking OPKs later this week. It seems like time is going sooooo slow, yet so fast at the same time! I just want to be sure I OV this cycle, and not miss the surge. I had a short surge last time, so I'm afraid I'll miss it.

Tomorrow will mark 2 months to the day since we found out about the MMC at the ultrasound. It feels like it's been so much longer. I've been down lately, cause I would have been 18 weeks this Wednesday, and we probably would've found out what we were having this week. Someone on FB who was a week later then me, found out today and posted the pics and stuff. I won't lie, it did hurt.


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> so i called and they moved my appt to wed of this week so i dont miss day 3 blood testing if necessary. im so excited.! Im ready for some testing!! lol. thanks for all your heloful info. did they do any u/s or any other testing?
> 
> Wow, congratulations! It sounds like you have found a place that is really going to try to work with your cycle. I'm very happy for you. Of course, we hope you get a BFP and don't have to worry about it! You're not out yet!
> 
> I haven't had any u/s or anything else like that yet. Tomorrow is the HSG, and besides that the only tests so far have been blood tests.Click to expand...

yes, im excited they are willing to work with me already! :) I had some light spotting today....thinking af is due tom or wed.... ugh! oh well at least I will make it to the doc by cd3( gotta stay postive in this journey)


----------



## hollyw79

Tweak0605~ I'm sorry about the 2 month mark- I hit that not too long ago and it definitely was upsetting.. and same here~ a girl who is a good friend of mine was only about a week or 2 ahead of me and found out not too long ago what's she's having.. ((SIGH)) I also saw a pic of me in January and it REALLLLLY hurt bc that's right when I knew I was pregnant before taking an HPT. :hugs:

I hope you keep busy until O time to help distract you and even more so in the 2ww! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> so i called and they moved my appt to wed of this week so i dont miss day 3 blood testing if necessary. im so excited.! Im ready for some testing!! lol. thanks for all your heloful info. did they do any u/s or any other testing?
> 
> Wow, congratulations! It sounds like you have found a place that is really going to try to work with your cycle. I'm very happy for you. Of course, we hope you get a BFP and don't have to worry about it! You're not out yet!
> 
> I haven't had any u/s or anything else like that yet. Tomorrow is the HSG, and besides that the only tests so far have been blood tests.Click to expand...
> 
> yes, im excited they are willing to work with me already! :) I had some light spotting today....thinking af is due tom or wed.... ugh! oh well at least I will make it to the doc by cd3( gotta stay postive in this journey)Click to expand...

I'm so glad the office is going to squeeze you in! Just be proactive and ask for what you want, you can't lose that way! :) Keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## CRC25

Fizzio said:


> Well girls. I'm out :cry: AF showed this afternoon and I am more than gutted. I felt so certain I was pregnant this month and then being 2 days late. AF arriving has devastated me and made all the emotions from the MC come flooding back. My DH has been at a loss as to how to comfort me. He was saying that TTC is just one part of our lives but it has become a major part of mine. I think I need to try and find some more balance this month as I cant cope feeling like this every 4 weeks. I just feel like I am never going to become a Mummy :cry: A little irrational I know but still.
> 
> I may take a bit of a back seat on here for a little while but will stalk you all and keep my fingers crossed that your TWWs end in BFPs. :dust: to you all and thank you so much for your support :hugs: You are the best and understand this rollercoaster so much better than anyone I can talk to in real life xx

I am so sorry!!! keep your head and stay strong!!! and my dh says the samething about me! but he also supports me! praying for you to get your bfp!!! and I dont have any children and I know how you feel! one day we will be wonderful mommys!! keep in touch! stay Postive :)


----------



## CRC25

yes, im excited they are willing to work with me already! :) I had some light spotting today....thinking af is due tom or wed.... ugh! oh well at least I will make it to the doc by cd3( gotta stay postive in this journey)[/QUOTE]

I'm so glad the office is going to squeeze you in! Just be proactive and ask for what you want, you can't lose that way! :) Keep us posted on how it goes![/QUOTE]


I dont really know what to ask for! I know I was able to conceive back in Sept. but I dont have any children and I dont want to wait to be 60 and have my first! lol.... do I just let them do the bloodwork and go from there? Do you have to be on fertility meds to do the IUI? and how exactly does the IUI work?? lol.... Im going to google it and see what they do! And you said Femera is better than Clomid b/c of less side effects? Im going to do some research and see what I can come up with. My dh is 30 and he has a 3 yr old but he and my stepdaughter are so ready for another family member...lol.... and me too! :)


----------



## hollyw79

Well, I'd ask them to check all of your hormone levels.. and if your DH is up for a sperm analysis- I HIGHLY recommend it. I NEVER EVER would have thought my DH was the problem~ he is a pretty healthy guy and we were devastated to find out only 4% of his sperm were normal and that he had a low count. You CAN do an unmedicated IUI.. but the meds help you produce more than 1 egg= more than 1 target= higher chance of conception and I know I want to increase the odds AS MUCH as I can! Plus there is some evidence the meds improve the egg quality too! 

Femara is better for 2 reasons~ it doesn't thin the lining of the uterus or affect your CM and also the side effects are no where near as bad as Clomid. If you go to the assisted conception thread~ a lot of women who have tried both will tell you that. Also, my doc said there is a sliiiiightly higher rate of mc with Clomid per my FS AND you can read about that online (https://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/clomiphene-citrate-for-infertility) bc it lingers in your body for up to 8 weeks- which is a lot - whereas Femara is out your body 44 hours from your last dose. Clomid helps A LOT of women and I wouldn't hesitate to take it again .. but if you have a choice- ask for Femara. 

:hugs:


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> Well, I'd ask them to check all of your hormone levels.. and if your DH is up for a sperm analysis- I HIGHLY recommend it. I NEVER EVER would have thought my DH was the problem~ he is a pretty healthy guy and we were devastated to find out only 4% of his sperm were normal and that he had a low count. You CAN do an unmedicated IUI.. but the meds help you produce more than 1 egg= more than 1 target= higher chance of conception and I know I want to increase the odds AS MUCH as I can! Plus there is some evidence the meds improve the egg quality too!
> 
> Femara is better for 2 reasons~ it doesn't thin the lining of the uterus or affect your CM and also the side effects are no where near as bad as Clomid. If you go to the assisted conception thread~ a lot of women who have tried both will tell you that. Also, my doc said there is a sliiiiightly higher rate of mc with Clomid per my FS AND you can read about that online (https://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/clomiphene-citrate-for-infertility) bc it lingers in your body for up to 8 weeks- which is a lot - whereas Femara is out your body 44 hours from your last dose. Clomid helps A LOT of women and I wouldn't hesitate to take it again .. but if you have a choice- ask for Femara.
> 
> :hugs:

Ok, I will def. ask for a sperm analysis for sure!! and what did they do for you dh to increase his sperm count??? and I def. see where you are coming from about increasing your eggs!! so how likely is conceiving multiples on Femera??? and after you had your IUI what test do you have next??


----------



## hollyw79

That's another positive of Femara- the odds of conceiving twins is lower than Clomid- (unless you want twins- which, I wouldn't mind BUUUUUT...) Femara has about a 4% chance of twins, Clomid about 10%. Oh I forgot to answer- the IUI is where your Dh goes and does his "business" in a cup- they "wash" the sperm and then inject it right next to your tubes bypassing the vagina, cervix, and all of that. Helps the sperm big time! :thumbup: 

My Dh cut out ALL drinking. He used to drink a couple of beers 1-2 times a week and he cut all of that out. Also, I stay super on top of him to take his vitamins. He takes a multi, zinc, folic acid, omega 3, royal jelly, and pycnogenol. It DID help for sure- he went from having 19 million w'o being washed (when sperm is washed you typically lose about half...) to 37 million in january after being washed (so probably close to 80 million!) and then 59 million for our IUI (so probably close to 120 million before wash) so a HUGE HUGE HUGE improvement. 

Here are some links as to why:

https://www.rejuvenation-science.com/n_pine-bark_male-infertility.html

https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm

https://www.reproendo.com/html/pycnogenol-research-study.html

https://ezinearticles.com/?Omega-3-Fatty-Acids-and-Male-Fertility&id=395644

https://www.futurity.org/health-medicine/omega-3-helps-sperm-get-up-and-go/

https://www.bee-pollen-buzz.com/royal-jelly-benefits.html

https://www.ehow.com/facts_5543988_benefits-royal-jelly-infertility.html

https://www.natural-health-for-fertility.com/fertility-foods.html

https://www.nutraingredients.com/Research/Zinc-and-folic-acid-found-to-boost-sperm-count

https://www.fitsugar.com/Folic-Acid-Prevents-Sperm-Defects-Men-1131348

https://www.activeherb.com/news/folicacid_news20020315.shtml

https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm

I know those are a lot of links but I wanted to find them for you.. honestly ALL men should take SOMETHING .. it can only help!


----------



## LittleBird

Ha! I just read that link posted by Holly about Clomid. I was thinking to myself I was losing hair, and it is listed right there! I should still have most of my hair by the end of my cycle (let's hope!) but I noticed some eyelashes fall out a couple of days ago. That doesn't seem to happen to me all that often. There's always falsies, I guess. :haha:


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> That's another positive of Femara- the odds of conceiving twins is lower than Clomid- (unless you want twins- which, I wouldn't mind BUUUUUT...) Femara has about a 4% chance of twins, Clomid about 10%. Oh I forgot to answer- the IUI is where your Dh goes and does his "business" in a cup- they "wash" the sperm and then inject it right next to your tubes bypassing the vagina, cervix, and all of that. Helps the sperm big time! :thumbup:
> 
> My Dh cut out ALL drinking. He used to drink a couple of beers 1-2 times a week and he cut all of that out. Also, I stay super on top of him to take his vitamins. He takes a multi, zinc, folic acid, omega 3, royal jelly, and pycnogenol. It DID help for sure- he went from having 19 million w'o being washed (when sperm is washed you typically lose about half...) to 37 million in january after being washed (so probably close to 80 million!) and then 59 million for our IUI (so probably close to 120 million before wash) so a HUGE HUGE HUGE improvement.
> 
> Here are some links as to why:
> 
> https://www.rejuvenation-science.com/n_pine-bark_male-infertility.html
> 
> https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm
> 
> https://www.reproendo.com/html/pycnogenol-research-study.html
> 
> https://ezinearticles.com/?Omega-3-Fatty-Acids-and-Male-Fertility&id=395644
> 
> https://www.futurity.org/health-medicine/omega-3-helps-sperm-get-up-and-go/
> 
> https://www.bee-pollen-buzz.com/royal-jelly-benefits.html
> 
> https://www.ehow.com/facts_5543988_benefits-royal-jelly-infertility.html
> 
> https://www.natural-health-for-fertility.com/fertility-foods.html
> 
> https://www.nutraingredients.com/Research/Zinc-and-folic-acid-found-to-boost-sperm-count
> 
> https://www.fitsugar.com/Folic-Acid-Prevents-Sperm-Defects-Men-1131348
> 
> https://www.activeherb.com/news/folicacid_news20020315.shtml
> 
> https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm
> 
> I know those are a lot of links but I wanted to find them for you.. honestly ALL men should take SOMETHING .. it can only help!

How much folic acid and zinc does your dh take and how many times a day??? and where do you buy pycnogenol at? and how much omega 3? gotta do some shopping tom. lol


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> That's another positive of Femara- the odds of conceiving twins is lower than Clomid- (unless you want twins- which, I wouldn't mind BUUUUUT...) Femara has about a 4% chance of twins, Clomid about 10%. Oh I forgot to answer- the IUI is where your Dh goes and does his "business" in a cup- they "wash" the sperm and then inject it right next to your tubes bypassing the vagina, cervix, and all of that. Helps the sperm big time! :thumbup:
> 
> My Dh cut out ALL drinking. He used to drink a couple of beers 1-2 times a week and he cut all of that out. Also, I stay super on top of him to take his vitamins. He takes a multi, zinc, folic acid, omega 3, royal jelly, and pycnogenol. It DID help for sure- he went from having 19 million w'o being washed (when sperm is washed you typically lose about half...) to 37 million in january after being washed (so probably close to 80 million!) and then 59 million for our IUI (so probably close to 120 million before wash) so a HUGE HUGE HUGE improvement.
> 
> Here are some links as to why:
> 
> https://www.rejuvenation-science.com/n_pine-bark_male-infertility.html
> 
> https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm
> 
> https://www.reproendo.com/html/pycnogenol-research-study.html
> 
> https://ezinearticles.com/?Omega-3-Fatty-Acids-and-Male-Fertility&id=395644
> 
> https://www.futurity.org/health-medicine/omega-3-helps-sperm-get-up-and-go/
> 
> https://www.bee-pollen-buzz.com/royal-jelly-benefits.html
> 
> https://www.ehow.com/facts_5543988_benefits-royal-jelly-infertility.html
> 
> https://www.natural-health-for-fertility.com/fertility-foods.html
> 
> https://www.nutraingredients.com/Research/Zinc-and-folic-acid-found-to-boost-sperm-count
> 
> https://www.fitsugar.com/Folic-Acid-Prevents-Sperm-Defects-Men-1131348
> 
> https://www.activeherb.com/news/folicacid_news20020315.shtml
> 
> https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm
> 
> I know those are a lot of links but I wanted to find them for you.. honestly ALL men should take SOMETHING .. it can only help!

And thank you very much for all the websites you provided... VERY HELPFUL!!!


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> Ha! I just read that link posted by Holly about Clomid. I was thinking to myself I was losing hair, and it is listed right there! I should still have most of my hair by the end of my cycle (let's hope!) but I noticed some eyelashes fall out a couple of days ago. That doesn't seem to happen to me all that often. There's always falsies, I guess. :haha:

WHAT???? you loose your hair?? and your eye lashes :( oh no! now im scared!


----------



## LittleBird

The link says it's very rare to lose hair. I was just thinking about looking it up a couple of days ago because I thought I was losing a little more hair than normal. It is not coming out in clumps or anything. Sorry, I was being silly. I promise I still have enough to put into a ponytail! :) Didn't mean to scare you...


----------



## WoodyA

Losing hair is known to occur in people with thyroid disease.
My hair falls out too.

Have you had your thyroid checked?


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA said:


> Losing hair is known to occur in people with thyroid disease.
> My hair falls out too.
> 
> Have you had your thyroid checked?

The FS just did a complete set of blood tests, but I don't know if anything was related to thyroid. I'll ask her tomorrow, if I remember.

I don't usually notice a lot of hair falling out, I just noticed a little more than usual with the Clomid. Thanks for the information, though. I have a close friend who has thyroid issues, but she hasn't really talked about it much.


----------



## Neversaynever

Fizzio, :hugs: and sorry the witch got you. Take as much time as you need, we will all be around for you when you come back

Cornish, hope the op goes ok today :hugs:

You lot are daft as brushes but you make me laugh all the same :rofl:

Tweak, keep up the :sex: O can't be far away then you'll be cursing at being in the 2WW :haha:

As for me, crazy dreams again last night :dohh: but I refuse to symptom spot :)

XxX


----------



## Hanskiz

I had mad dreams last night too..... I had them all through the 2ww last cycle too though. Sigh.


----------



## Neversaynever

I keep having them since the loss :shrug: normally have a run of them then a break for a couple of days. Wish they weren't also a symptom though. How're you doing today?

XxX


----------



## Hanskiz

I'm ok... Trying to stay busy and keep my mind off symptoms!!


----------



## sthorp1179

I had a natural miscarriage in April (extremely low lying baby) at 6 weeks. DH and I were devestated that we lost the little one who was supposed to complete our family. We had a "all clear" scan and are now currently ttc again. i am now on CD 20 and 1DPO, can I join you in the dreaded TWW???


----------



## Faith2781

3rd month of trying!! AF due on 7th May, hopefully she won't visit!! We've tried lots of new (and fun LOL) positions!!!! Fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## Babybaba

Welcome to the 2ww girlies!!!! Fingers crossed for you and for everyone!!

Was having a catch up on the thread!!! Ahahaha so funny the symptoms bit I loved the "I think i'm in labour" bit!!! Hehehe 

And just to join in I have NO symptoms!!! that my friends IS a symptom lol!!! ( I hope) lol

arghh seriously tho, I have absolutely no symptoms today, didn't have any symptoms yesterday either!!! I'm 5dpo... So hopefully I'll start gettin some "signs" in the next few days that somethin is happenin..... 

Had a wee cry this morning.....this all really does take it's toll on your emotions.... Sigh...

Anywho still lots of time before af is due so gotta stay positive!!!

How is everyone feeling today?!
Thinking of you all and praying for everyone to get their bfp this cycle!! Xoxo9


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> That's another positive of Femara- the odds of conceiving twins is lower than Clomid- (unless you want twins- which, I wouldn't mind BUUUUUT...) Femara has about a 4% chance of twins, Clomid about 10%. Oh I forgot to answer- the IUI is where your Dh goes and does his "business" in a cup- they "wash" the sperm and then inject it right next to your tubes bypassing the vagina, cervix, and all of that. Helps the sperm big time! :thumbup:
> 
> My Dh cut out ALL drinking. He used to drink a couple of beers 1-2 times a week and he cut all of that out. Also, I stay super on top of him to take his vitamins. He takes a multi, zinc, folic acid, omega 3, royal jelly, and pycnogenol. It DID help for sure- he went from having 19 million w'o being washed (when sperm is washed you typically lose about half...) to 37 million in january after being washed (so probably close to 80 million!) and then 59 million for our IUI (so probably close to 120 million before wash) so a HUGE HUGE HUGE improvement.
> 
> Here are some links as to why:
> 
> https://www.rejuvenation-science.com/n_pine-bark_male-infertility.html
> 
> https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm
> 
> https://www.reproendo.com/html/pycnogenol-research-study.html
> 
> https://ezinearticles.com/?Omega-3-Fatty-Acids-and-Male-Fertility&id=395644
> 
> https://www.futurity.org/health-medicine/omega-3-helps-sperm-get-up-and-go/
> 
> https://www.bee-pollen-buzz.com/royal-jelly-benefits.html
> 
> https://www.ehow.com/facts_5543988_benefits-royal-jelly-infertility.html
> 
> https://www.natural-health-for-fertility.com/fertility-foods.html
> 
> https://www.nutraingredients.com/Research/Zinc-and-folic-acid-found-to-boost-sperm-count
> 
> https://www.fitsugar.com/Folic-Acid-Prevents-Sperm-Defects-Men-1131348
> 
> https://www.activeherb.com/news/folicacid_news20020315.shtml
> 
> https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm
> 
> I know those are a lot of links but I wanted to find them for you.. honestly ALL men should take SOMETHING .. it can only help!
> 
> How much folic acid and zinc does your dh take and how many times a day??? and where do you buy pycnogenol at? and how much omega 3? gotta do some shopping tom. lolClick to expand...

My DH takes 800-1200 mcg of folic acid, 50mg of zinc, and 900mg of omega 3. I bought pycnogenol on amazon.com.. here is the link:

https://www.amazon.com/Natrol-Pycno...30WH/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1304424104&sr=8-5

That one is probably the most expensive out of all of them.. but it's one of the strongest antioxidants and very beneficial :)


----------



## hollyw79

sthorp1179 said:


> I had a natural miscarriage in April (extremely low lying baby) at 6 weeks. DH and I were devestated that we lost the little one who was supposed to complete our family. We had a "all clear" scan and are now currently ttc again. i am now on CD 20 and 1DPO, can I join you in the dreaded TWW???

I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope you get a BFP this month! 
:dust:


----------



## hollyw79

Faith2781 said:


> 3rd month of trying!! AF due on 7th May, hopefully she won't visit!! We've tried lots of new (and fun LOL) positions!!!! Fingers crossed for everyone

3rd time's a charm, right?!??! :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## hollyw79

Babybaba said:


> Welcome to the 2ww girlies!!!! Fingers crossed for you and for everyone!!
> 
> Was having a catch up on the thread!!! Ahahaha so funny the symptoms bit I loved the "I think i'm in labour" bit!!! Hehehe
> 
> And just to join in I have NO symptoms!!! that my friends IS a symptom lol!!! ( I hope) lol
> 
> arghh seriously tho, I have absolutely no symptoms today, didn't have any symptoms yesterday either!!! I'm 5dpo... So hopefully I'll start gettin some "signs" in the next few days that somethin is happenin.....
> 
> Had a wee cry this morning.....this all really does take it's toll on your emotions.... Sigh...
> 
> Anywho still lots of time before af is due so gotta stay positive!!!
> 
> How is everyone feeling today?!
> Thinking of you all and praying for everyone to get their bfp this cycle!! Xoxo9

I LOL'd @ the labor one too :haha:

It for sure takes an emotional toll- ROLLERCOASTER!!!!!! 

I'm hoping around 7-9 DPO to start feeling something too.. 4dpo for me!


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> That's another positive of Femara- the odds of conceiving twins is lower than Clomid- (unless you want twins- which, I wouldn't mind BUUUUUT...) Femara has about a 4% chance of twins, Clomid about 10%. Oh I forgot to answer- the IUI is where your Dh goes and does his "business" in a cup- they "wash" the sperm and then inject it right next to your tubes bypassing the vagina, cervix, and all of that. Helps the sperm big time! :thumbup:
> 
> My Dh cut out ALL drinking. He used to drink a couple of beers 1-2 times a week and he cut all of that out. Also, I stay super on top of him to take his vitamins. He takes a multi, zinc, folic acid, omega 3, royal jelly, and pycnogenol. It DID help for sure- he went from having 19 million w'o being washed (when sperm is washed you typically lose about half...) to 37 million in january after being washed (so probably close to 80 million!) and then 59 million for our IUI (so probably close to 120 million before wash) so a HUGE HUGE HUGE improvement.
> 
> Here are some links as to why:
> 
> https://www.rejuvenation-science.com/n_pine-bark_male-infertility.html
> 
> https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm
> 
> https://www.reproendo.com/html/pycnogenol-research-study.html
> 
> https://ezinearticles.com/?Omega-3-Fatty-Acids-and-Male-Fertility&id=395644
> 
> https://www.futurity.org/health-medicine/omega-3-helps-sperm-get-up-and-go/
> 
> https://www.bee-pollen-buzz.com/royal-jelly-benefits.html
> 
> https://www.ehow.com/facts_5543988_benefits-royal-jelly-infertility.html
> 
> https://www.natural-health-for-fertility.com/fertility-foods.html
> 
> https://www.nutraingredients.com/Research/Zinc-and-folic-acid-found-to-boost-sperm-count
> 
> https://www.fitsugar.com/Folic-Acid-Prevents-Sperm-Defects-Men-1131348
> 
> https://www.activeherb.com/news/folicacid_news20020315.shtml
> 
> https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm
> 
> I know those are a lot of links but I wanted to find them for you.. honestly ALL men should take SOMETHING .. it can only help!
> 
> How much folic acid and zinc does your dh take and how many times a day??? and where do you buy pycnogenol at? and how much omega 3? gotta do some shopping tom. lolClick to expand...
> 
> My DH takes 800-1200 mcg of folic acid, 50mg of zinc, and 900mg of omega 3. I bought pycnogenol on amazon.com.. here is the link:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Natrol-Pycno...30WH/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1304424104&sr=8-5
> 
> That one is probably the most expensive out of all of them.. but it's one of the strongest antioxidants and very beneficial :)Click to expand...

Thats ok we are willing to do anything to help!! Thank you!


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> That's another positive of Femara- the odds of conceiving twins is lower than Clomid- (unless you want twins- which, I wouldn't mind BUUUUUT...) Femara has about a 4% chance of twins, Clomid about 10%. Oh I forgot to answer- the IUI is where your Dh goes and does his "business" in a cup- they "wash" the sperm and then inject it right next to your tubes bypassing the vagina, cervix, and all of that. Helps the sperm big time! :thumbup:
> 
> My Dh cut out ALL drinking. He used to drink a couple of beers 1-2 times a week and he cut all of that out. Also, I stay super on top of him to take his vitamins. He takes a multi, zinc, folic acid, omega 3, royal jelly, and pycnogenol. It DID help for sure- he went from having 19 million w'o being washed (when sperm is washed you typically lose about half...) to 37 million in january after being washed (so probably close to 80 million!) and then 59 million for our IUI (so probably close to 120 million before wash) so a HUGE HUGE HUGE improvement.
> 
> Here are some links as to why:
> 
> https://www.rejuvenation-science.com/n_pine-bark_male-infertility.html
> 
> https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm
> 
> https://www.reproendo.com/html/pycnogenol-research-study.html
> 
> https://ezinearticles.com/?Omega-3-Fatty-Acids-and-Male-Fertility&id=395644
> 
> https://www.futurity.org/health-medicine/omega-3-helps-sperm-get-up-and-go/
> 
> https://www.bee-pollen-buzz.com/royal-jelly-benefits.html
> 
> https://www.ehow.com/facts_5543988_benefits-royal-jelly-infertility.html
> 
> https://www.natural-health-for-fertility.com/fertility-foods.html
> 
> https://www.nutraingredients.com/Research/Zinc-and-folic-acid-found-to-boost-sperm-count
> 
> https://www.fitsugar.com/Folic-Acid-Prevents-Sperm-Defects-Men-1131348
> 
> https://www.activeherb.com/news/folicacid_news20020315.shtml
> 
> https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm
> 
> I know those are a lot of links but I wanted to find them for you.. honestly ALL men should take SOMETHING .. it can only help!
> 
> How much folic acid and zinc does your dh take and how many times a day??? and where do you buy pycnogenol at? and how much omega 3? gotta do some shopping tom. lolClick to expand...
> 
> My DH takes 800-1200 mcg of folic acid, 50mg of zinc, and 900mg of omega 3. I bought pycnogenol on amazon.com.. here is the link:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Natrol-Pycno...30WH/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1304424104&sr=8-5
> 
> That one is probably the most expensive out of all of them.. but it's one of the strongest antioxidants and very beneficial :)Click to expand...

How much Pycnogenol does your dh take? Im heading to the vitamin store today! how much folic acid do you take?


----------



## hollyw79

CRC~ My DH takes 150-200 mg a day of pycnogenol.. I try to split that up- 2 pills in the AM (100mg) and then 2pills @ night (100mg) 

I take 800mcg from my prenatal and then 1 additional 400 mcg tablet .. so a total of 1200. Folic acid isn't something that too much of can hurt you- it is water soluble and any excess is released in your urine. Some people take up to 4,000 mcg of folic acid if there is a history of birth defects- so on that one- better to have more than not enough.


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC~ My DH takes 150-200 mg a day of pycnogenol.. I try to split that up- 2 pills in the AM (100mg) and then 2pills @ night (100mg)
> 
> I take 800mcg from my prenatal and then 1 additional 400 mcg tablet .. so a total of 1200. Folic acid isn't something that too much of can hurt you- it is water soluble and any excess is released in your urine. Some people take up to 4,000 mcg of folic acid if there is a history of birth defects- so on that one- better to have more than not enough.

Thats what I take too! I take my prenatal plus the folic acid 400mcg tablet. I am getting so anxious for tom. Im excited. Its like I just want a fresh start. Just want some testing done and so what going on in there! lol..... and I watched IUI on google last night. Sign me up!! so when you went in the doc. and went on clomid the first time did they see any signs of infertility?? or did you chose to go on that? and did you do IUI w/ clomid the first time? or did you just do the IUI w/ Femera? Im debating what to do! my dh wants twins so bad b/c his best friends wife has them! lol.... Im be happy w/ just one at this point, but Ill take what i can get! So I have light pink/ light brown when I wiped today :( today is cycle day 28... Im usually due on cycle day 28 but I didnt know if it would start today or tom. since I O'd one day later! So If i start tom... I will get another af at the end of May again! lol ..... So I still have a chance! lol....sorry for rambling. Im just so excited for toms appt.


----------



## sthorp1179

Thanks for the welcome :happydance: Hopefully we will all get some good news soon :bfp:

As for symptoms the only one I have at the moment is sore nipples (probably due to ovulation) and my DS demands (still BF my 16 mth old!!!) I keep hoping he will grow out of the BF on his own but he LOVES it so much esp at night...grrrr!


----------



## mercedes2010

5 DPO and no spotting this morning. I think it was a one-time thing, hopefully early implantation. I'm really feeling "out" even though my breasts are still sore/tingly. Got a few twinges last night too. 

This morning I'm weepy and emotional. Is crying a symptom?? :haha: First laugh of the day!


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> CRC~ My DH takes 150-200 mg a day of pycnogenol.. I try to split that up- 2 pills in the AM (100mg) and then 2pills @ night (100mg)
> 
> I take 800mcg from my prenatal and then 1 additional 400 mcg tablet .. so a total of 1200. Folic acid isn't something that too much of can hurt you- it is water soluble and any excess is released in your urine. Some people take up to 4,000 mcg of folic acid if there is a history of birth defects- so on that one- better to have more than not enough.
> 
> Thats what I take too! I take my prenatal plus the folic acid 400mcg tablet. I am getting so anxious for tom. Im excited. Its like I just want a fresh start. Just want some testing done and so what going on in there! lol..... and I watched IUI on google last night. Sign me up!! so when you went in the doc. and went on clomid the first time did they see any signs of infertility?? or did you chose to go on that? and did you do IUI w/ clomid the first time? or did you just do the IUI w/ Femera? Im debating what to do! my dh wants twins so bad b/c his best friends wife has them! lol.... Im be happy w/ just one at this point, but Ill take what i can get! So I have light pink/ light brown when I wiped today :( today is cycle day 28... Im usually due on cycle day 28 but I didnt know if it would start today or tom. since I O'd one day later! So If i start tom... I will get another af at the end of May again! lol ..... So I still have a chance! lol....sorry for rambling. Im just so excited for toms appt.Click to expand...

I'd be excited too! :) I have no fertility issues myself- the only problem was my DH's sperm which at this point is MUCH MUCH MUCH better. BUT, I still want the fertility treatment bc it should help me get to that goal much quicker.. My OB is who we saw in Jan (he is a fertility specialist too- but limited) suggested the Clomid and IUI after seeing DH's Sperm Analysis. I was perfectly fine- was given CLomid to just improve the odds. The IUI and Clomid DID work the 1st try- but alas- the mc :cry: I'm seeing an actual Fertility Specialist now and he switched me to Femara~ which I am very happy about. I did well with the Femara .. I produced FOUR follicles :happydance: but only 2 were ready @ the time of the IUI so I have 2 eggs floating around in there- or I did- who knows if one or both got fertilized! [-o&lt; PRAYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I hope your appointment goes well and that they are super proactive. My OB and the FS were and I reallllllly appreciated it. I see all the time how docs tell women to just come back later- and um HELLO, I'm here bc I want HELP~ not to be told to come back


----------



## hollyw79

mercedes2010 said:


> 5 DPO and no spotting this morning. I think it was a one-time thing, hopefully early implantation. I'm really feeling "out" even though my breasts are still sore/tingly. Got a few twinges last night too.
> 
> This morning I'm weepy and emotional. Is crying a symptom?? :haha: First laugh of the day!

Yup ~ crying is a symptom :thumbup: 

Implantation spotting really isn't THAT common- supposedly only 30% of preggo women get it.. so don't be concerned if you don't! :)


----------



## Hanskiz

sthorp1179 said:


> Thanks for the welcome :happydance: Hopefully we will all get some good news soon :bfp:
> 
> As for symptoms the only one I have at the moment is sore nipples (probably due to ovulation) and my DS demands (still BF my 16 mth old!!!) I keep hoping he will grow out of the BF on his own but he LOVES it so much esp at night...grrrr!

Well done for breastfeeding so long!!! I fed my DD right up to 20 months. I stopped just before I found out I was PG with the loss. I only fed her once a day though... I did it on demand til about 15-16 months I think and then cut down from there. I REALLY miss it now!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

mercedes2010 said:


> 5 DPO and no spotting this morning. I think it was a one-time thing, hopefully early implantation. I'm really feeling "out" even though my breasts are still sore/tingly. Got a few twinges last night too.
> 
> This morning I'm weepy and emotional. Is crying a symptom?? :haha: First laugh of the day!

Crying is DEFINITELY a symptom. :haha:

I'm 5dpo too - still hoping for some implantation spotting... 

Bit gassy today! :haha:


----------



## sthorp1179

thanks, BF has turned into a bit of a blessing and a curse really at the moment, with sore boobies and all but I love the experience and the closeness it brings with my DS. Obviously it hasn't hurt my fertility like it does for some women, just need to take some extra calcium and vit D!

Really hoping that we caught this egg this time, after the loss of our baby we just want some good news and something to look forward to really. Getting a bit obsessive about it all at the moment but its a good distraction from the loss we have suffered. Wondering if I should order some HPTs or whether that would tempt fate (I've just bought a load of sanitary pads and the last time I did that I found out I was preggers...:dohh:)...must not build up my hopes too much...must not build up my hopes too much...

Maybe if I keep saying it it will happen :wacko:

Seriously anyone else this obsessed or should I check myself into the nuthouse now?


----------



## LittleBird

sthorp1179 said:


> Seriously anyone else this obsessed or should I check myself into the nuthouse now?

No, I think we're all right here with you. I know I'm obsessed and it sounds like it's kinda part of the deal... Which is why I'm so glad I can hear you all talking about how obsessed you are, so I can justify my own craziness!


----------



## sthorp1179

its such a relief to know i'm in good company :winkwink:


----------



## MRS_HJO

It's funny, I went from being so optimistic about this cycle, to feeling like my DH and I were completely unsuccessful this cycle. I just don't have this overwhelming feeling that I'm pregnant like last time. Last time I just knew, even at 3 or 4 DPO.... I was getting hot flashes and stuff. This time, any symptom spotting I am doing can just be attributed to other things... Hungry can be attributed to losing a few pounds and working out a lot, therefore my body is needing more fuel. The only thing I can't really explain away is every once and a while I get a sharp, stabbing pain in my right ovary area... The same pain I felt when I was ovulating.... Last time I had AF-like cramping before my BFP, but this is different. I'm grumpy and easily irritated too, but that's just normal for me on any given day... haha.

Anyone have any thoughts on what the sharp, stabbing pain is in my right ovary?


----------



## sthorp1179

i've got the same kind of sharp pain only on my left side above my pelvic bone but towards my hip bone area...I have never had this before that I remember but I think it may be ovary related? It woke me up in the night that I had a positive OPK in the morning thats why i'm guessing ovary!

Could be anything I'm not worrying at this stage lol


----------



## LittleBird

Not sure what the stabbing pains are about, but if you're 4DPO, you may not have had a chance to implant, so there is nothing sending messages to your body just yet. So don't be worried if you're not feeling any symptoms that give you a definitive answer. If your ovulation could have been a little earlier, maybe the pains are implantation?

I think the first days of the TWW are hard because you're listening to your body but it's not talking back!


----------



## MRS_HJO

LittleBird said:


> Not sure what the stabbing pains are about, but if you're 4DPO, you may not have had a chance to implant, so there is nothing sending messages to your body just yet. So don't be worried if you're not feeling any symptoms that give you a definitive answer. If your ovulation could have been a little earlier, maybe the pains are implantation?
> 
> I think the first days of the TWW are hard because you're listening to your body but it's not talking back!


You're so right. I know it's too early, but I just want a glimmer of hope. Well, I got my positive OPK on Thursday, April 28. So I know it's not ovulation pain... And yeah, it would be too early for implantation.


----------



## hollyw79

MRS_HJO said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what the stabbing pains are about, but if you're 4DPO, you may not have had a chance to implant, so there is nothing sending messages to your body just yet. So don't be worried if you're not feeling any symptoms that give you a definitive answer. If your ovulation could have been a little earlier, maybe the pains are implantation?
> 
> I think the first days of the TWW are hard because you're listening to your body but it's not talking back!
> 
> 
> You're so right. I know it's too early, but I just want a glimmer of hope. Well, I got my positive OPK on Thursday, April 28. So I know it's not ovulation pain... And yeah, it would be too early for implantation.Click to expand...

I feel like I have hope for everyone BUT me!


----------



## MRS_HJO

hollyw79 said:


> I feel like I have hope for everyone BUT me!

HAHA, same here Holly!!!


----------



## LittleBird

hollyw79 said:


> MRS_HJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what the stabbing pains are about, but if you're 4DPO, you may not have had a chance to implant, so there is nothing sending messages to your body just yet. So don't be worried if you're not feeling any symptoms that give you a definitive answer. If your ovulation could have been a little earlier, maybe the pains are implantation?
> 
> I think the first days of the TWW are hard because you're listening to your body but it's not talking back!
> 
> 
> You're so right. I know it's too early, but I just want a glimmer of hope. Well, I got my positive OPK on Thursday, April 28. So I know it's not ovulation pain... And yeah, it would be too early for implantation.Click to expand...
> 
> I feel like I have hope for everyone BUT me!Click to expand...

Stop! We all have enough hope for you to cover your doubts. And prayers, too!


----------



## hollyw79

Lol~ totally counterproductive but it's honest :shrug:


----------



## MRS_HJO

I don't think of it as pessimism, I just like to think of it as reality. I don't want to get my hopes up, just so they can be crushed again!


----------



## Neversaynever

Can I just give you all some :hugs: please?

This 2WW is really hard and we all want the BFP, symptom spot and count ourselves out but it is all totally normal. 

I really wish that we all got our BFP's together as you are all so supportive. Come on ladies, we can do this together :flower:

XxX


----------



## Hanskiz

Neversaynever said:


> Can I just give you all some :hugs: please?
> 
> This 2WW is really hard and we all want the BFP, symptom spot and count ourselves out but it is all totally normal.
> 
> I really wish that we all got our BFP's together as you are all so supportive. Come on ladies, we can do this together :flower:
> 
> XxX

Thank you for that Neversaynever. :thumbup:

I felt really weepy and hopeless on my way home today (then nearly cycled into a parked car so had to pull myself together) and have been feeling 'out' all day. Need to get a grip and remember I'm only 5dpo and just because I had implantation bleeding at 5dpo LAST time doesn't mean I will have it THIS time! Also just because I have no real symptoms doesn't mean I'm not pregnant. 

Well all need to stick with the principle of 'Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise' (Thank you Holly)!!


----------



## JPARR01

I got my fingers crossed for you ladies!!!! :hugs:


----------



## CRC25

I'd be excited too! :) I have no fertility issues myself- the only problem was my DH's sperm which at this point is MUCH MUCH MUCH better. BUT, I still want the fertility treatment bc it should help me get to that goal much quicker.. My OB is who we saw in Jan (he is a fertility specialist too- but limited) suggested the Clomid and IUI after seeing DH's Sperm Analysis. I was perfectly fine- was given CLomid to just improve the odds. The IUI and Clomid DID work the 1st try- but alas- the mc :cry: I'm seeing an actual Fertility Specialist now and he switched me to Femara~ which I am very happy about. I did well with the Femara .. I produced FOUR follicles :happydance: but only 2 were ready @ the time of the IUI so I have 2 eggs floating around in there- or I did- who knows if one or both got fertilized! [-o&lt; PRAYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I hope your appointment goes well and that they are super proactive. My OB and the FS were and I reallllllly appreciated it. I see all the time how docs tell women to just come back later- and um HELLO, I'm here bc I want HELP~ not to be told to come back[/QUOTE]

So I called insurance today and of course the specialist is in the network but my dh insurance does not cover infertility... so I called f/s and the receptionist said that insurance does cover most of the testing to determine if there is a problem.... so im excited about that! I read alot online and everyone has recomended Femera over Clomid like you and also the IUI. so im going to talk to the dr. and see they are options for me. I hope they let me get started right away!!! and yah that you might have not just one eggy but two eggys!! :) thats something to smile about!!! Af hasnt arrived yet but is due today.... had some light spotting for 2 days but other than that a little light cramping.... :/ At this point im for her to arrive so I can get started on the next step of this journey! Im really interested in having lots of blood work done to check on levels of hormones and make sure everything is in top shape and for sure want to have the semen analysis!!!! so went to the vitamin store today and I got Zinc, Folic Acid, Pycnogenol, and the Omega!!! Im getting him already to go! :dohh: Af bring it on Im ready this time! haha... So how are you feeling? what day are you at since the IUI?


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Can I just give you all some :hugs: please?
> 
> This 2WW is really hard and we all want the BFP, symptom spot and count ourselves out but it is all totally normal.
> 
> I really wish that we all got our BFP's together as you are all so supportive. Come on ladies, we can do this together :flower:
> 
> XxX
> 
> Thank you for that Neversaynever. :thumbup:
> 
> I felt really weepy and hopeless on my way home today (then nearly cycled into a parked car so had to pull myself together) and have been feeling 'out' all day. Need to get a grip and remember I'm only 5dpo and just because I had implantation bleeding at 5dpo LAST time doesn't mean I will have it THIS time! Also just because I have no real symptoms doesn't mean I'm not pregnant.
> 
> Well all need to stick with the principle of 'Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise' (Thank you Holly)!!Click to expand...

I need to paste this on every mirror and door in the house to remind myself! :rofl:


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> I need to paste this on every mirror and door in the house to remind myself! :rofl:

I might actually do that!!! Keep that PMA going strong... it's so easy to lose hope. :cry:

I'm back to symptom spotting tonight... anyone got any odd ones to share??


----------



## hollyw79

CRC-

Well, that's good that most of the testing will be covered. IUI isn't that expensive- both times it only cost me about $250 (not counting the u/s) but relatively cheap in the scheme of things. Who wouldn't pay $250 to get preggo?? 

And Femara is for sure MY first choice.. I'd push for it.. but sometimes you just have to let the doc do it how they want to do it. I'm pretty sure they'll let you start right away- no reason not to unless there is some sort of red flag in your blood work but it's unlikely. 

Hopefully AF comes for you at the right time to get everything started this month! And that's awesome about getting the vitamins! :thumbup: They can only HELP and keep the :spermy: in tip top shape and healthy! Better odds! Plus~ it will give you peace of mind with having your blood work done so that's a good thing too! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> I need to paste this on every mirror and door in the house to remind myself! :rofl:
> 
> I might actually do that!!! Keep that PMA going strong... it's so easy to lose hope. :cry:
> 
> I'm back to symptom spotting tonight... anyone got any odd ones to share??Click to expand...

Odds: Odds are 10 in 10 that Hanskiz is going to get preggo with triplets :haha:

Shoot- I'd be ok with that right now!


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> Odds: Odds are 10 in 10 that Hanskiz is going to get preggo with triplets :haha:
> 
> Shoot- I'd be ok with that right now!

:rofl: Triplets!!!! IMAGINE!!! Much as I would love to have lots of babies, I think triplets would probably kill me! :rofl:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Odds: Odds are 10 in 10 that Hanskiz is going to get preggo with triplets :haha:
> 
> Shoot- I'd be ok with that right now!
> 
> :rofl: Triplets!!!! IMAGINE!!! Much as I would love to have lots of babies, I think triplets would probably kill me! :rofl:Click to expand...

What doesn't kill us makes us stronger :rofl:


----------



## hollyw79

:baby::baby::baby: first comes love, then comes marriage, then comes triplets in the baby carriage :haha:

:flower: FOR HANSKIZ


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> :baby::baby::baby: first comes love, then comes marriage, then comes triplets in the baby carriage :haha:
> 
> :flower: FOR HANSKIZ

Awww, thanks. :flower:

I DO want 4 kids... and I've got one already..... 

Triplets. Triplets. Triplets. 

What do we want? TRIPLETS! When do we want them? In 9 months! :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## hollyw79

YES! In 8 1/2 months to be specific!!! 

Warrior :spermy: ATTACK!


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC-
> 
> Well, that's good that most of the testing will be covered. IUI isn't that expensive- both times it only cost me about $250 (not counting the u/s) but relatively cheap in the scheme of things. Who wouldn't pay $250 to get preggo??
> 
> And Femara is for sure MY first choice.. I'd push for it.. but sometimes you just have to let the doc do it how they want to do it. I'm pretty sure they'll let you start right away- no reason not to unless there is some sort of red flag in your blood work but it's unlikely.
> 
> Hopefully AF comes for you at the right time to get everything started this month! And that's awesome about getting the vitamins! :thumbup: They can only HELP and keep the :spermy: in tip top shape and healthy! Better odds! Plus~ it will give you peace of mind with having your blood work done so that's a good thing too! :hugs:


yeah def. cant put a price on becoming preggo!! Im hoping af starts today or tom... so that I can have my blood work done on cd3 and go on from there.... I just hope that in my consultation tom that we can come up w/ an actual game plan and put it in to action... im going to express that we dont want to wait!!! and im going to ask for femera if my dh and I think that we should try meds... we are suppose to talk about it tonight... im a little nervous. I cant wait to hear what they have to say tom. but guess I have to wait for af and next bloodwork .... oh this is such a journey :) one day when we have our lil ones it would all be worth it!


----------



## Hanskiz

Regarding symptoms I just found this.....

After you ovulate, the ovarian follicle from which your egg came becomes a cyst called a corpus luteum. Its job is to manufacture hormones that keep a fertilized egg alive and healthy, and to cause your uterus to build up a thick, easily-penetrable lining for a blastocyst to burrow into. My experience is this:

IF you are fertile, you almost always have a corpus luteum form after ovulation.

The corpus luteum puts out these hormones whether or not an egg has been fertilized (it doesn't know; it doesn't care; it just does its job)

These hormones are what causes PMS.

The PHYSICAL symptoms of PMS mimic the symptoms of early pregnancy almost EXACTLY -- because they are the same hormones, with the exception of the HCG that is ONLY put out if you are pregnant.

I'm 6 DPO and have had a lot of these symptoms for the past 3 days. It is a sign of fertility -- it's a GOOD sign! But it's not proof of pregnancy -- only a positive urine or blood pregnancy test is. I have the headaches, the stuffiness, the achy abdomen, the temperature swings...all gifts of a functioning corpus luteum, which ONLY forms if an ovary has produced an egg.

So here's what you know: you HAVE produced an egg. Your hormones are functioning properly. This alone is reason for celebration (although I know you'd rather have a stiff shot of bourbon, three tylenol, half a pound of chocolate, and a nap!) And these things tell you that it COULD indeed be the month. They tell you that you have a 25% chance.

And that is ALL they tell you. The waiting is awful, I know, but remember; there's probably about half a million women going through it with you at any given time. Hang in there, sister, and I'll keep my fingers crossed and pray and send you baby dust if you'll do it for me 

PS; the emotional symptoms of PMS come later, and are mostly caused by increased estrogen -- a breakdown-product of progesterone, which builds up just prior to menstruation.
:

So, even if all these symptoms don't end in a BFP it is a good sign that we're all fertile and that (as she says) is definitely cause for celebration!!

Here's to being fertile!! :yipee:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> CRC-
> 
> Well, that's good that most of the testing will be covered. IUI isn't that expensive- both times it only cost me about $250 (not counting the u/s) but relatively cheap in the scheme of things. Who wouldn't pay $250 to get preggo??
> 
> And Femara is for sure MY first choice.. I'd push for it.. but sometimes you just have to let the doc do it how they want to do it. I'm pretty sure they'll let you start right away- no reason not to unless there is some sort of red flag in your blood work but it's unlikely.
> 
> Hopefully AF comes for you at the right time to get everything started this month! And that's awesome about getting the vitamins! :thumbup: They can only HELP and keep the :spermy: in tip top shape and healthy! Better odds! Plus~ it will give you peace of mind with having your blood work done so that's a good thing too! :hugs:
> 
> 
> yeah def. cant put a price on becoming preggo!! Im hoping af starts today or tom... so that I can have my blood work done on cd3 and go on from there.... I just hope that in my consultation tom that we can come up w/ an actual game plan and put it in to action... im going to express that we dont want to wait!!! and im going to ask for femera if my dh and I think that we should try meds... we are suppose to talk about it tonight... im a little nervous. I cant wait to hear what they have to say tom. but guess I have to wait for af and next bloodwork .... oh this is such a journey :) one day when we have our lil ones it would all be worth it!Click to expand...

I;m positive you'll leave with a good game plan in place.. and they do talk to you about it and they do it for a living so you have smart people on your side helping you out!!! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz~ GREAT post!!!!


----------



## WoodyA

Thanks for that hanskiz!!

Well I'm on nights blah
Got woken today by a pain on my left
Dtd when hubby got home

I hate waiting more than anything!!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> I hate waiting more than anything!!!!

I hate waiting too - had you noticed??!! :haha:

Patience is definitely NOT my middle name!


----------



## Hanskiz

My tickers say 8 days left until testing... What do you reckon girls... Can I stop myself from POAS for 8 WHOLE DAYS?? 

No, me neither. 

Wasted peesticks are us!! :rofl:

Oh no, that just gave me the most bizarre mental image of a load of pregnancy tests going out drinking and getting hammered! :haha:

Are weird THOUGHTS a symptom????? :rofl:


----------



## hollyw79

What is everyone's official testing date???

I'm aiming for 5/9~ Monday~ @ 10DPO


----------



## mercedes2010

@Hanskiz: Great post about OV/PMS symptoms...and yes, I believe weird thoughts might be a symptom!! :haha:

@Holly: I plan to test the day after my AF is due if it doesn't come. I know that's gonna take some self control...but my preggo tests are cheapos and I want to be sure! ;) So, May 12th


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> What is everyone's official testing date???
> 
> I'm aiming for 5/9~ Monday~ @ 10DPO

I'd like to think I'll hold out until Sunday (so 10dpo) but to be honest I'll probably be peeing on sticks before the week is over. I'm guessing as I'm having triplets the hCG will show up early!!! :rofl:


----------



## sthorp1179

not sure if I'm going to have an official testing date, I have ordered 20 IC's so I at least have to wait for them to arrive and after that its anyones guess. I would *hope* that I would be able to wait until at least 10 DPO I have only ever used them after AF is late before which with my old irregular cycles was after CD 28 regardless :haha: so maybe I can hold out 8 more days....


----------



## Hanskiz

I know it's only 8.30 but I'm off to bed now... being pregnant with triplets is VERY tiring!!! :haha:

:hugs: and :dust: to all of you...

Nighty night!! x


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> I know it's only 8.30 but I'm off to bed now... being pregnant with triplets is VERY tiring!!! :haha:
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to all of you...
> 
> Nighty night!! x

Ha!!!!
Night x


----------



## MRS_HJO

Neversaynever said:


> Can I just give you all some :hugs: please?
> 
> This 2WW is really hard and we all want the BFP, symptom spot and count ourselves out but it is all totally normal.
> 
> I really wish that we all got our BFP's together as you are all so supportive. Come on ladies, we can do this together :flower:
> 
> XxX

Didn't mean to upset anyone with my feelings of being out today! It's just a natural feeling I think we all go through. Trust me, I mean it when I say I hope all of you get great news this month, and I'm praying for all of you! My feelings of losing hope for a day, or feeling like I'm out have no reflection on anyone else. I'm still optimistic for all of you! Just need somewhere that I can share my fears.

Anyway, been kinda emotional/weepy today... My DH says I'm acting "hormonal"... Eh, it's kinda normal for me though since the m/c!

Official testing date is May 11th, but may be testing prior to that just to see if I can see anything early, and cause I'll be so tired of waiting!


----------



## rachelbubble

Hanskiz said:


> Regarding symptoms I just found this.....
> 
> After you ovulate, the ovarian follicle from which your egg came becomes a cyst called a corpus luteum. Its job is to manufacture hormones that keep a fertilized egg alive and healthy, and to cause your uterus to build up a thick, easily-penetrable lining for a blastocyst to burrow into. My experience is this:
> 
> IF you are fertile, you almost always have a corpus luteum form after ovulation.
> 
> The corpus luteum puts out these hormones whether or not an egg has been fertilized (it doesn't know; it doesn't care; it just does its job)
> 
> These hormones are what causes PMS.
> 
> The PHYSICAL symptoms of PMS mimic the symptoms of early pregnancy almost EXACTLY -- because they are the same hormones, with the exception of the HCG that is ONLY put out if you are pregnant.
> 
> I'm 6 DPO and have had a lot of these symptoms for the past 3 days. It is a sign of fertility -- it's a GOOD sign! But it's not proof of pregnancy -- only a positive urine or blood pregnancy test is. I have the headaches, the stuffiness, the achy abdomen, the temperature swings...all gifts of a functioning corpus luteum, which ONLY forms if an ovary has produced an egg.
> 
> So here's what you know: you HAVE produced an egg. Your hormones are functioning properly. This alone is reason for celebration (although I know you'd rather have a stiff shot of bourbon, three tylenol, half a pound of chocolate, and a nap!) And these things tell you that it COULD indeed be the month. They tell you that you have a 25% chance.
> 
> And that is ALL they tell you. The waiting is awful, I know, but remember; there's probably about half a million women going through it with you at any given time. Hang in there, sister, and I'll keep my fingers crossed and pray and send you baby dust if you'll do it for me
> 
> PS; the emotional symptoms of PMS come later, and are mostly caused by increased estrogen -- a breakdown-product of progesterone, which builds up just prior to menstruation.
> :
> 
> So, even if all these symptoms don't end in a BFP it is a good sign that we're all fertile and that (as she says) is definitely cause for celebration!!
> 
> Here's to being fertile!! :yipee:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thanks hun!! Thats really intersting and definately a cause for celebration!! :happydance:

FYI - Im 8 dpo and have the stuffyness, headaches, achey abdomen AND i feel so sick this morning (had to leave my classroom as i really thought i was going to hurl). Also crying at the littlest things and had heartburn on an evening since 4 dpo....

Im trying not to get my hopes up BUT this is the most symptoms ive had!!

Must stay calm and think level headed!! x x


----------



## rachelbubble

hollyw79 said:


> What is everyone's official testing date???
> 
> I'm aiming for 5/9~ Monday~ @ 10DPO

Im gonna test Friday - 11 dpo!!! (if i can wait!!) x


----------



## rachelbubble

Hanskiz said:


> My tickers say 8 days left until testing... What do you reckon girls... Can I stop myself from POAS for 8 WHOLE DAYS??
> 
> No, me neither.
> 
> Wasted peesticks are us!! :rofl:
> 
> Oh no, that just gave me the most bizarre mental image of a load of pregnancy tests going out drinking and getting hammered! :haha:
> 
> Are weird THOUGHTS a symptom????? :rofl:

Love it!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I can just imagine them all getting down to a groove after one to many!! :dance::wine::wohoo::loopy:

Think im loosing the plot!!! That is definately a symptom!!!! :winkwink:

x x


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> So I called insurance today and of course the specialist is in the network but my dh insurance does not cover infertility... so I called f/s and the receptionist said that insurance does cover most of the testing to determine if there is a problem.... so im excited about that! I read alot online and everyone has recomended Femera over Clomid like you and also the IUI. so im going to talk to the dr. and see they are options for me. I hope they let me get started right away!!! and yah that you might have not just one eggy but two eggys!! :) thats something to smile about!!! Af hasnt arrived yet but is due today.... had some light spotting for 2 days but other than that a little light cramping.... :/ At this point im for her to arrive so I can get started on the next step of this journey! Im really interested in having lots of blood work done to check on levels of hormones and make sure everything is in top shape and for sure want to have the semen analysis!!!! so went to the vitamin store today and I got Zinc, Folic Acid, Pycnogenol, and the Omega!!! Im getting him already to go! :dohh: Af bring it on Im ready this time! haha... So how are you feeling? what day are you at since the IUI?

I had the same thing happen with my insurance. Well, they cover infertility treatment, but you have to have been trying for a year unsuccessfully. So even though my last two pregnancies ended in MC, it doesn't matter to them...

But you're right -- the tests are usually covered and that will at least get you closer to where you want to be. They may cover the medicines like Clomid or Femara, and the only thing that you really would have to pay for would be IUI or IVF or something like that.

I love the positive attitude you have -- it reminds me of how excited I was when I got AF 10 days ago! I think there is nothing better than having a plan and getting some answers. I'm just so happy that you are feeling empowered and ready to kick some AF a$$! :grr:


----------



## LittleBird

Hanskiz said:


> My tickers say 8 days left until testing... What do you reckon girls... Can I stop myself from POAS for 8 WHOLE DAYS??
> 
> No, me neither.
> 
> Wasted peesticks are us!! :rofl:
> 
> Oh no, that just gave me the most bizarre mental image of a load of pregnancy tests going out drinking and getting hammered! :haha:
> 
> Are weird THOUGHTS a symptom????? :rofl:

I sense that the groundwork is being laid for some seriously weird DREAMS, though! :sleep:


----------



## LittleBird

Hanskiz said:


> I know it's only 8.30 but I'm off to bed now... being pregnant with triplets is VERY tiring!!! :haha:
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to all of you...
> 
> Nighty night!! x

Hanskiz is on a roll with the funnies!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Ok girls, weird thing just happened: So, I'm sitting next to my DH on the couch, and he opens up a Little Debbie Swiss Cake Roll. (Now, keep in mind, I don't eat that stuff EVER because I have Celiac Disease and can't eat gluten. He is always eating this kind of stuff in front of me and I could care less! because I can't eat it. It never phases me, because it makes me so sick, I would never cheat and eat it.) Anyway, he opens it up and I can smell the chocolatey-cakey-goodness that is Swiss Cakes. It was overpowering, and I told him, "oh that smells soooooooo good. I want one." He kinda looked at me funny, and said, "I open these things up all the time and you never notice or care..." Hmmmm.... weird.


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone's official testing date???
> 
> I'm aiming for 5/9~ Monday~ @ 10DPO
> 
> I'd like to think I'll hold out until Sunday (so 10dpo) but to be honest I'll probably be peeing on sticks before the week is over. I'm guessing as I'm having triplets the hCG will show up early!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! GOOD ONE!!! :thumbup:

You made me spit out my dinner from laughing!!!!!! :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> So I called insurance today and of course the specialist is in the network but my dh insurance does not cover infertility... so I called f/s and the receptionist said that insurance does cover most of the testing to determine if there is a problem.... so im excited about that! I read alot online and everyone has recomended Femera over Clomid like you and also the IUI. so im going to talk to the dr. and see they are options for me. I hope they let me get started right away!!! and yah that you might have not just one eggy but two eggys!! :) thats something to smile about!!! Af hasnt arrived yet but is due today.... had some light spotting for 2 days but other than that a little light cramping.... :/ At this point im for her to arrive so I can get started on the next step of this journey! Im really interested in having lots of blood work done to check on levels of hormones and make sure everything is in top shape and for sure want to have the semen analysis!!!! so went to the vitamin store today and I got Zinc, Folic Acid, Pycnogenol, and the Omega!!! Im getting him already to go! :dohh: Af bring it on Im ready this time! haha... So how are you feeling? what day are you at since the IUI?
> 
> I had the same thing happen with my insurance. Well, they cover infertility treatment, but you have to have been trying for a year unsuccessfully. So even though my last two pregnancies ended in MC, it doesn't matter to them...
> 
> But you're right -- the tests are usually covered and that will at least get you closer to where you want to be. They may cover the medicines like Clomid or Femara, and the only thing that you really would have to pay for would be IUI or IVF or something like that.
> 
> I love the positive attitude you have -- it reminds me of how excited I was when I got AF 10 days ago! I think there is nothing better than having a plan and getting some answers. I'm just so happy that you are feeling empowered and ready to kick some AF a$$! :grr:Click to expand...

yeah the receptionist is really working w/ me there and helping me get thru this finacially and helping me not working.... she said they will cover the test and so fourth like you said but just not the iui or the ivf or the ultra sounds...she said they might do the semem analyasis and they might cover it too... so im excited! I just want to do the test and everything tom....lol im so anxious... so when i wipe im having spotting today and i know its af b/c the cramps are coming. im so ready for it to be here in the morning so I can tell them my start date.lol.... never wanted af so bad! haha... that the last time ill say that! and i feel the only way to accomplish my goal is to be on the same page w/ dh and have a good attitude!! thank you for all your helpful info and support! so are you just waiting to ovulate now??? im excited for you! :)


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> yeah the receptionist is really working w/ me there and helping me get thru this finacially and helping me not working.... she said they will cover the test and so fourth like you said but just not the iui or the ivf or the ultra sounds...she said they might do the semem analyasis and they might cover it too... so im excited! I just want to do the test and everything tom....lol im so anxious... so when i wipe im having spotting today and i know its af b/c the cramps are coming. im so ready for it to be here in the morning so I can tell them my start date.lol.... never wanted af so bad! haha... that the last time ill say that! and i feel the only way to accomplish my goal is to be on the same page w/ dh and have a good attitude!! thank you for all your helpful info and support! so are you just waiting to ovulate now??? im excited for you! :)

I know, it's hard to stay calm when you feel like someone is going to help you get the thing you want so badly! And I understand what you're saying about being excited for AF. I can't believe that all this is happening SO QUICKLY after feeling gutted yet again by a miscarriage. It makes all the difference knowing that you have someone who's going to be keeping an eye on you and they have all sorts of tricks up their sleeve to try to prevent the same old thing from happening again. I am trying to be realistic and I know they can't guarantee a pregnancy that's going to make it to the end, but they're going to make sure the pregnancy gets the strongest start it can.

I just had my HSG today, I'll go back to the FS on Friday so she can take another look at my ovaries and uterus on ultrasound. The good news is that my tubes are ok. I wrote about it more in my journal but I'll spare you the details here. ;)

Then I should be ovulating on Sunday or Monday! I'm kinda worried about the 2WW because I know I'm flying so high right now and I dread the return to reality if AF comes. I don't know if the HSG timing + Clomid (if it changes my ovulation date) will mess things up this time around and then I'll be on to my next cycle. But in the end, I'm glad I went through with it today and I am so happy with my FS.

Believe me, I'm excited for you too! I know all of us on here are committed to getting our BFP. We want it so bad! We just gotta keep trying and we'll get there!


----------



## LittleBird

Speaking of hope, did anyone else see the Oprah episode about the 61-year-old grandmother who gave birth to her grandson? The beginning, they were talking about everything the couple did to have a baby, and she just kept having miscarriages. Things were so bad that she was diagnosed with PTSD and depression. Then when her mom offered to be the surrogate, they said it was like someone climbed into the hole with them and was going to help them out. I thought that was a very powerful way to describe it. Anyway, I keep thinking about that family and how beautiful their story is.


----------



## WoodyA

LittleBird said:


> Speaking of hope, did anyone else see the Oprah episode about the 61-year-old grandmother who gave birth to her grandson? The beginning, they were talking about everything the couple did to have a baby, and she just kept having miscarriages. Things were so bad that she was diagnosed with PTSD and depression. Then when her mom offered to be the surrogate, they said it was like someone climbed into the hole with them and was going to help them out. I thought that was a very powerful way to describe it. Anyway, I keep thinking about that family and how beautiful their story is.

That's pretty amazing
My twin sister said if we ever have more problems like the docs think I won't carry she will be our surrogate or even egg donor as we are identical, I guess that's a pretty sweet back up plan for a few years time....!!


On a side note anyone know how to conceive a boy, timing dtd I mean???!


----------



## MRS_HJO

WoodyA said:


> On a side note anyone know how to conceive a boy, timing dtd I mean???!

DTD exactly on ovulation day and not before for a boy.

DTD the couple days before ovulation day and not the day of ovulation for a girl.

I guess the girl sperm are stronger and slower, and the boy sperm are weaker but faster. Two of my SILs did this, along with eating certain things and doing certain positions and they both got what they wanted. 

I would def. be interested in doing these things for my second or third pregnancy... But my first time around I just want a baby! :)


----------



## WoodyA

Oh yeah Deffo! I would love either but my DH would LOVE a boy!!


----------



## LittleBird

This will be my last pregnancy, so I'm trying for a girl. I'm feeling completely outnumbered in this house! Of course, if it's another boy I won't be surprised. DH comes from a family of mostly boys. His cousin just had the first girl in the family a few months ago.


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of hope, did anyone else see the Oprah episode about the 61-year-old grandmother who gave birth to her grandson? The beginning, they were talking about everything the couple did to have a baby, and she just kept having miscarriages. Things were so bad that she was diagnosed with PTSD and depression. Then when her mom offered to be the surrogate, they said it was like someone climbed into the hole with them and was going to help them out. I thought that was a very powerful way to describe it. Anyway, I keep thinking about that family and how beautiful their story is.
> 
> That's pretty amazing
> My twin sister said if we ever have more problems like the docs think I won't carry she will be our surrogate or even egg donor as we are identical, I guess that's a pretty sweet back up plan for a few years time....!!
> 
> 
> On a side note anyone know how to conceive a boy, timing dtd I mean???!Click to expand...

It sounds like your sister would do anything for you! You're lucky to have each other.


----------



## Cornish

Morning ladies. Well Hanskiz you are officially crazy I think! Those posts were hilarious!!! I'm loving the triplets thought.

Afm-thank you ladies for your well wishes, op went well and got home last night. Pretty sore and sleepy but can't sleep due to being sore! Oh has been wonderful and even slept in spare room so I'm more comfy. 
I'm now somewhere between 6-4 dpo and feeling good. As for symptoms- woke to sensitive nipples, still have my headache and that's about it. Was hoping for more but suppose implantation may not have happened yet. As for testing Holly, af isn't due until 12 may but may be poas from the 8th! Will hold out as long as poss as may have o later than other cycle so af might be due 14 may which would make the 8 th very early!

So how are symptoms today ladies?!?xxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Cornish..glad you're home and on the mend :hugs:

Mrs HJO...strange about the cake eh? Also, this place IS for venting, ranting etc and we all get to the point where we count ourselves out due to not wanting to have our hopes and dreams shattered again. We all just try to protect ourselves which is understandable. :flower:

Hanskiz...great post regarding the lovely symptoms :thumbup: and hope the triplets didn't cause you to pee too much overnight :haha:

Holly...no specific testing date, going to hold off until I can, hate seeing that empty window. Although I'm sure I'll be testing when you lot do seeing as we are all due around the same time. I'll be corrupted easily I feel :rofl:

Everyone else :hi: and hope we all have a good day 

XxX


----------



## WoodyA

I'm gonna try hold out on testing till around 17th!!!
I'll either be 3 days late for AF or 10dpo by then!!


----------



## WoodyA

So just got in from work and checked my cervix position (like normal people do lol)
It's low VERY firm (firmest I've ever felt it) kinda open and a bit tender to touch, I've never known it be sensitive before.

Wonder what that could mean!?


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> So just got in from work and checked my cervix position (like normal people do lol)

:rofl::rofl: I love this forum!! 

I don't know anything about CP though so can't help you out I'm afraid.


----------



## Cornish

Why wouldn't you check your cervix in the morning!!!!


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish said:


> Why wouldn't you check your cervix in the morning!!!!

I know!!
Can you actually believe some people don't! WEIRD! :wacko:
:haha:


----------



## Cornish

Done some reading woody and low and firm is a sign af is on way- but that's only from what ive read and makes no sense for you.x


----------



## Cornish

https://www.sisterzeus.com/cervob.htm

Really rather graphic cervix checking.xx


----------



## Hanskiz

Morning all. :flower:

Today I shall mostly be checking out pictures of cervixes online! :haha:

How are you all doing this morning?

Cornish - I'm glad your op went well. :thumbup:

The triplets did disturb my sleep last night... I was restless from the early hours and woke up at around 6am. I did manage to go back to sleep until DD woke us up again but it wasn't a great :sleep:

I'm going to the doctors this morning to check the weird and painful lump on my head is nothing serious. I'm sure it's not but better to have it looked at I figure. 

I've got a meeting after that and then I have a couple of people coming to pick up stuff I freecycled. Busy, busy - hoping to keep my mind off symptom spotting at least until lunchtime!! 

:hugs: and :dust: to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## sthorp1179

Morning everyone

The last two nights i've had such strange and memorable dreams...i'm sure thats a symptom...of my craziness over ttc that is!

Anxiously awaiting my delivery of ic's should be tomorrow really but I can hope eh? 

A heightened sense of smell looks promising, how exciting!


----------



## Cornish

Dreams are def a symptom- it's on Hanskiz ticker!!


----------



## Cornish

Hope all goes well at the dr Hanskiz.xxx


----------



## sthorp1179

Yes good luck at the docs, hope all is well.

I know dreams are a symptom i've had before in previous pregnancies, but surely 2dpo is a weeny bit early lol! Probably a symptom of my obsessiveness although they weren't pregnancy dreams at all! At least its not something i've imagined, well I mean I have but not intentionally!

I don't make any sense today somehow :dohh:


----------



## Hanskiz

Hi,

Apparently I have an infected cyst (nice) on my head. Nothing to worry about but have been given a prescription for antibiotics in case it gets worse. I won't be taking them unless I really have to though!! 

Symptom spotting going well.... I have nausea (very mild), am starving hungry and have a mild headache. I diagnose slight dehydration - due to being pregnant with triplets. :haha:

How are you all???


----------



## sthorp1179

TRIPLETS? That would be one BFP to remember!!!

I also have nausea today, thought it might be because I skipped breakfast (ooops) just had lunch tho and now feel worse!


----------



## Cornish

Glad all went well at the doc, will cyst go away on it's own then? Tmrw= half way through tww!!
Its good to hear your triplets aren't causing you too much trouble!! I'm bk in bed with back ache-a symptom?? Going to have a nap as tired- ooo there's another one!!xx


----------



## Hanskiz

sthorp1179 said:


> TRIPLETS? That would be one BFP to remember!!!
> 
> I also have nausea today, thought it might be because I skipped breakfast (ooops) just had lunch tho and now feel worse!

Yeah Holly said its odds on I'm having triplets - and who am I to disagree!!

Sorry you're feeling sick - lets hope it's a good sign! 

I was just about to say that my nausea has subsided but it hasn't. Headache has gone though so thats good. I've literally just eaten and am hungry again. This happens to me a lot though so I won't read into it. 

Off to raid the fridge.....


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Glad all went well at the doc, will cyst go away on it's own then? Tmrw= half way through tww!!
> Its good to hear your triplets aren't causing you too much trouble!! I'm bk in bed with back ache-a symptom?? Going to have a nap as tired- ooo there's another one!!xx

Yeah the cyst will go away - or at least stop hurting... I've had it for years and it's never given me any problems, it just started hurting at the weekend.

I realised I was half way through the 2ww earlier too!! I'm almost certainly going to be POAS this weekend though. No patience!!

I asked my doctor whilst I was there about the 'retained products' and she kindly rang the EPU on my behalf. They won't do a repeat scan as they are totally sure it will pass on its own and it almost certainly already has. I'm glad I didn't ask for one now as they would surely have made me feel silly for asking. The doctor was very reasurring and said that it would all be fine even if it hasn't come out and to just carry on TTC. 

Right... must eat!!


----------



## Cornish

Yay, brilliant news from the doc Hanskiz. It must be nice to hear it officially, and I wouldn't feel silly if you had asked, I'm sure they wouldn't have minded. I'm back in bed after spending the morning up, now all i can do is research symptoms as can't sleep. Keep thinking about poas and seeing those lines. May drive myself insane by the weekend but I'm not allowed to do much else for a week. The way I see it is I'll either be going bk to work with the knowledge of my bfp or my af- either way work will be super busy!

Hope the food made you feel better. Xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Glad the doctor said it wasn't anything to worry about Hanskiz :thumbup:

Had a lovely day at work today which is always a bonus!

Hope everyone is ok

XxX


----------



## LittleBird

Cornish said:


> https://www.sisterzeus.com/cervob.htm
> 
> Really rather graphic cervix checking.xx

It's funny that you posted this link, because earlier this week another thread posted a link to the Beautiful Cervix Project. I had never seen a cervix before then! Interesting stuff. I think a lot of my friends are squeamish about stuff like this, but the way I see it is that we drive ourselves crazy during the 2WW but if we educate ourselves about our bodies, it becomes a _tiny_ bit less maddening.


----------



## LittleBird

Hanskiz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apparently I have an infected cyst (nice) on my head. Nothing to worry about but have been given a prescription for antibiotics in case it gets worse. I won't be taking them unless I really have to though!!
> 
> Symptom spotting going well.... I have nausea (very mild), am starving hungry and have a mild headache. I diagnose slight dehydration - due to being pregnant with triplets. :haha:
> 
> How are you all???

I always crack up when I read your posts. Let's just say I don't have the gift of a sense of humor so my posts are probably very dry. Then we add in jokers like you and it become so much more fun! I love this group!

Edited to add: I had a cyst on my head that I found when I was a freshman in college. I also thought it was weird, but it has never really grown or changed. The doctor probably thought I was a hypochondriac because it is really really small, like a small mole. I don't know for sure what caused it, but I think it might have been hitting my head on one of the cabinets in the dorm.


----------



## Hanskiz

My OH just asked me if I was feeling any pregnancy symptoms. I don't want to get his hopes up by telling him all the stuff I've had as I'm fairly sure I'm not pregnant. You should have seen the disappointment on his face when I said no!! I felt terrible! 

I did actually have a non imaginary symptom this morning! When I blew my nose there was quite a substantial amount of blood. Not a nosebleed but definitely not to be ignored. I know it's not much to go on but it cheered me up immensely!! Note to self - get a life!!! 

My cm has changed too - is definitely different to last month. I'm not 'feeling' it though so not going to get too excited!

Hope you have all had a good day/night/morning/evening?

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## WoodyA

I've been sleeping all day!!
Last night at work tonight though Yey

No symptoms to report although I may not have ovulated yet/ may be very early in the tww!!

Only time will tell....


----------



## Cornish

Is tingling a symptom! I have a tingling sensation right down there!
It's great your oh is asking, mine said earlier I think you should just get pregnant now- like I haven't been trying!!!
Nice sleep woodya! Xx


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish said:


> Is tingling a symptom! I have a tingling sensation right down there!
> It's great your oh is asking, mine said earlier I think you should just get pregnant now- like I haven't been trying!!!
> Nice sleep woodya! Xx

I too have just developed this symptom!! Lil bit crampy/tingly


----------



## mercedes2010

Cornish said:


> https://www.sisterzeus.com/cervob.htm
> 
> Really rather graphic cervix checking.xx

OK, some of that was a little...funny! :haha: But now I may have to join the "check your cervix" club. This site and you ladies just make my day!!:hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

mercedes2010 said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> https://www.sisterzeus.com/cervob.htm
> 
> Really rather graphic cervix checking.xx
> 
> OK, some of that was a little...funny! :haha: But now I may have to join the "check your cervix" club. This esite and you ladies just make my day!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Some was also a little strange!
Did you read the bit about tasting your cm?!?? Ermmmm...... Yuck!

I think im gonna stop checking if I can, dont wanna introduce infection plus I don't really know what I'm expecting to notice!! Wouldn't wanna disturb the mucus plug etc if I am pregnant!!


----------



## Cornish

Oo good woodya, together in our strange symptoms again. I agree that tasting is strange, aplogies if anyone does, but that's beyond me. The other website was also a bit too much (beautiful cervix project), I'm all for being intumescent with my body but don't feel the need to see hundreds of photos of ladies internally, but do see it can help people to understand what's going on.


----------



## WoodyA

My twin sister has just hinted she is trying again, her baby boy is 8months
Although I'd be thrilled for her and happy to have another niece/nephew....
PLEASE GOD let me be pregnant before her!!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:
 

> Is tingling a symptom! I have a tingling sensation right down there!
> It's great your oh is asking, mine said earlier I think you should just get pregnant now- like I haven't been trying!!!
> Nice sleep woodya! Xx

Tingling is for sure a symptom!!!

It is sweet that he asks... and he clearly wants this as much as I do. I think sometimes I forget that he has lost a baby too and that he desperately wants another one. When we found out was the only time I've ever seen him cry. In the whole time we've been together (nearly 6 years) and he's had some pretty bad news at times during our relationship. 

I just don't want to get his hopes up. He was convinced I was pregnant last cycle and that didn't happen so I don't want to give him any ideas. It's bad enough doing my own head in without making him go loopy too!! 

He wanted to know when I could test and how likely I would be to get a positive early on and everything. Bless him. 

Anyway, I HAVE been feeling quite sick today. Nothing serious and I know it's too early, and I had it last cycle but it is REAL, I'm definitely not imagining it. I am also getting the first inklings of slightly sore nipples and what with the blood from my nose this morning and the change in cm I am beginning to wonder...... 

Triplets..... here I come!!! 

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## LittleBird

Hanskiz said:


> My OH just asked me if I was feeling any pregnancy symptoms. I don't want to get his hopes up by telling him all the stuff I've had as I'm fairly sure I'm not pregnant. You should have seen the disappointment on his face when I said no!! I felt terrible!
> 
> I did actually have a non imaginary symptom this morning! When I blew my nose there was quite a substantial amount of blood. Not a nosebleed but definitely not to be ignored. I know it's not much to go on but it cheered me up immensely!! Note to self - get a life!!!
> 
> My cm has changed too - is definitely different to last month. I'm not 'feeling' it though so not going to get too excited!
> 
> Hope you have all had a good day/night/morning/evening?
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:

Hanskiz! You didn't tell him about the triplets? :^o I can't believe you'd keep a detail like that to yourself!

Yep, the bloody nose and CM sound like they're good signs.


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Is tingling a symptom! I have a tingling sensation right down there!
> It's great your oh is asking, mine said earlier I think you should just get pregnant now- like I haven't been trying!!!
> Nice sleep woodya! Xx
> 
> Tingling is for sure a symptom!!!
> 
> It is sweet that he asks... and he clearly wants this as much as I do. I think sometimes I forget that he has lost a baby too and that he desperately wants another one. When we found out was the only time I've ever seen him cry. In the whole time we've been together (nearly 6 years) and he's had some pretty bad news at times during our relationship.
> 
> I just don't want to get his hopes up. He was convinced I was pregnant last cycle and that didn't happen so I don't want to give him any ideas. It's bad enough doing my own head in without making him go loopy too!!
> 
> He wanted to know when I could test and how likely I would be to get a positive early on and everything. Bless him.
> 
> Anyway, I HAVE been feeling quite sick today. Nothing serious and I know it's too early, and I had it last cycle but it is REAL, I'm definitely not imagining it. I am also getting the first inklings of slightly sore nipples and what with the blood from my nose this morning and the change in cm I am beginning to wonder......
> 
> Triplets..... here I come!!!
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:Click to expand...

Sprinkling triplet dust on you!!! :baby::baby::baby:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Cornish

Can I have some twin dust please?!!xx


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> Can I have some twin dust please?!!xx

FO SHO! :thumbup:

:baby::baby:

:dust::dust:

Can I place an order for twins too please? :winkwink:


----------



## Hanskiz

LittleBird said:


> Hanskiz! You didn't tell him about the triplets? :^o I can't believe you'd keep a detail like that to yourself!
> 
> Yep, the bloody nose and CM sound like they're good signs.

I did think about it!! I'll keep that one up my sleeve for a wee while I think!


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> Can I place an order for twins too please? :winkwink:

ABSOLUTELY!!! 

:dust::dust:

:baby::baby:


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish said:


> Can I have some twin dust please?!!xx

Multiples dust for all!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WoodyA

Twins would be amazing!


----------



## Cornish

Thanks Holly, sending positive, twin like vibes bk to you! I think the tww has made us all mad, it's a good mad and I'm enjoying it! Feeling so positive !xxxx


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> Thanks Holly, sending positive, twin like vibes bk to you! I think the tww has made us all mad, it's a good mad and I'm enjoying it! Feeling so positive !xxxx

lol- it realllllly has :haha:


----------



## lintu

:rofl: you lot are bonkers, I leave you alone for a few days and you all go loopy im loving it :haha:

glad everyones seems to have a bucket load of PMA :hugs: :happydance: I'll take some of that twin dust too :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Mad? Moi? Never!!! 

Just because I went into labour at 4dpo and then had triplets at 5dpo doesn't make me odd at all!! 

:rofl:


----------



## Cornish

Ok so my newest obsession is reading stories of how early you can test for a bfp! Found one lady that got a faint at 7 dpo! Must not test, no poas!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

lintu said:


> :rofl: you lot are bonkers, I leave you alone for a few days and you all go loopy im loving it :haha:
> 
> glad everyones seems to have a bucket load of PMA :hugs: :happydance: I'll take some of that twin dust too :hugs:

:baby::baby::baby::baby:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

You get quadruplets for being extra special!!


----------



## lintu

im all over the place, ff says iv ovulated and am 7DPO but im not so sure so still happily :sex: away lol

Mine was really faint at 11DPO, im not POAS yet keeping the PMA juices flowing


----------



## hollyw79

Who wants to step up and be the next Octomom???

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

:rofl:


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Ok so my newest obsession is reading stories of how early you can test for a bfp! Found one lady that got a faint at 7 dpo! Must not test, no poas!!!

I know!!! Lock them up - hide them under the bed, whatever you have to do. My addiction has got so bad I'm wondering how I'll cope if I get my bfp and have no excuse to POAS anymore!!


----------



## lintu

yep deffo, certifiable :rofl:
but I will take what I can get!!


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> Who wants to step up and be the next Octomom???
> 
> :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
> 
> :rofl:

Octomom had hers not long before my daughter was born. I remember looking at my enormous bump and wondering how on earth it was physically possible!!


----------



## Cornish

I haven't bought any yet or I know I'd have peed on them already!


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> I haven't bought any yet or I know I'd have peed on them already!

I did sneakily pee on an OPK this morning :blush: - seriously, I worry about my sanity sometimes!


----------



## Cornish

Just cut some White card up to pee on- it'll be cheaper!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Just cut some White card up to pee on- it'll be cheaper!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cornish

So what symptoms are we hoping for tmrw?! I'm still keeing a keen eye out for implantation bleeding, although from what I read earlier only a small % get it (this week off could make me insane with knowledge)!


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> So what symptoms are we hoping for tmrw?! I'm still keeing a keen eye out for implantation bleeding, although from what I read earlier only a small % get it (this week off could make me insane with knowledge)!

I'm eagle eyed for implantation bleeding. I've had it with all my pregnancies (not 100% sure for the first one but definitely DD and loss). If I don't get it by 10dpo I'll be counting myself out for sure. 
My cm did have a very slight tint to it earlier and I almost got excited but I'm not sure enough to go down that path!

I'm hoping for something I didn't have last cycle. I had so many symptoms that may be a bit of a challenge but it would be nice to get something that makes me think 'hang on....'

I think honestly I'm just hoping for the 'bolt from the blue' and that 'feeling' of being pregnant. Ho hum.


----------



## Cornish

A tint is good surely! If a tiny bit of blood mixes with everything else could it not just tint? 
I know what you mean about wanting that feeling, I had it with both but it wasn't this early at all.


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> A tint is good surely! If a tiny bit of blood mixes with everything else could it not just tint?
> I know what you mean about wanting that feeling, I had it with both but it wasn't this early at all.

Yeah I'm thinking that the tint may have been a case of literal rose tinted specs!! 

I got the 'feeling' super early like 2dpo with all of them and then discounted it until implantation bleeding made it seem possible. But every pregnancy is different right?


----------



## LittleBird

hollyw79 said:


> Who wants to step up and be the next Octomom???
> 
> :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
> 
> :rofl:

So when DH and I got married, they told me that if you cut a ribbon on one of your wedding shower presents, that is supposed to mean that you'll have one baby. Well, I thought I was being funny and decided to cut 12 ribbons.

Then, at the wedding, there's this part of the Iranian wedding ceremony where they setup a bunch of stuff to symbolize certain parts of marriage. One of the symbols is eggs, and you're supposed to have one egg per each child you want to have. MIL and her friend put 12 eggs there!

So, I'm supposed to have 12 kids total. It's a fact. Since I already have two, that means I need 10 this time around. (What's the highest number of babies born at a single time?)

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## LittleBird

Hanskiz said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> I haven't bought any yet or I know I'd have peed on them already!
> 
> I did sneakily pee on an OPK this morning :blush: - seriously, I worry about my sanity sometimes!Click to expand...

How do you pee in stealth mode? I need some tips so DH doesn't start to realize what I'm doing...


----------



## Cornish

Yes Hanskiz, they are def all different, don't count yourself out because something that happened before hasn't happened. You didn't mention the Rose glasses you were wearing! Haha! I'm sure it's a good sign though. 
I can happily pee in stealth in the morning as oh is so focused on his breakfast and leaving for work!!! But I will not poas until sun/mon- all depends when I can walk to the shop really as not allowed to drive!!xx


----------



## Hanskiz

LittleBird said:


> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> I haven't bought any yet or I know I'd have peed on them already!
> 
> I did sneakily pee on an OPK this morning :blush: - seriously, I worry about my sanity sometimes!Click to expand...
> 
> How do you pee in stealth mode? I need some tips so DH doesn't start to realize what I'm doing...Click to expand...

I wait until he is downstairs making our lunches!!


----------



## Cornish

10 might be a few too many for one round, how about 2 rounds of 5?!?xxx


----------



## rachelbubble

Good evening to all!!

Congratulations to Hanskiz and the triplets and Littlebird and the 10!! Wow!! what a handful that'll be!!!

9dpo for me, is it normal to have felt so heavy and achey down there since OV?? Especially on my LHS. I am having the worse stomach aches as well. Dont know whether this is a good sign or not??

Im 'feeling it' this month although everything seems to contradict the way im feeling, temperatures all over the place and still not completely convinced with the +OPK last week!!! I just feel like i am!! AF will hit me really hard this month if she comes!!

What do you think??

x x


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> yeah the receptionist is really working w/ me there and helping me get thru this finacially and helping me not working.... she said they will cover the test and so fourth like you said but just not the iui or the ivf or the ultra sounds...she said they might do the semem analyasis and they might cover it too... so im excited! I just want to do the test and everything tom....lol im so anxious... so when i wipe im having spotting today and i know its af b/c the cramps are coming. im so ready for it to be here in the morning so I can tell them my start date.lol.... never wanted af so bad! haha... that the last time ill say that! and i feel the only way to accomplish my goal is to be on the same page w/ dh and have a good attitude!! thank you for all your helpful info and support! so are you just waiting to ovulate now??? im excited for you! :)
> 
> I know, it's hard to stay calm when you feel like someone is going to help you get the thing you want so badly! And I understand what you're saying about being excited for AF. I can't believe that all this is happening SO QUICKLY after feeling gutted yet again by a miscarriage. It makes all the difference knowing that you have someone who's going to be keeping an eye on you and they have all sorts of tricks up their sleeve to try to prevent the same old thing from happening again. I am trying to be realistic and I know they can't guarantee a pregnancy that's going to make it to the end, but they're going to make sure the pregnancy gets the strongest start it can.
> 
> I just had my HSG today, I'll go back to the FS on Friday so she can take another look at my ovaries and uterus on ultrasound. The good news is that my tubes are ok. I wrote about it more in my journal but I'll spare you the details here. ;)
> 
> Then I should be ovulating on Sunday or Monday! I'm kinda worried about the 2WW because I know I'm flying so high right now and I dread the return to reality if AF comes. I don't know if the HSG timing + Clomid (if it changes my ovulation date) will mess things up this time around and then I'll be on to my next cycle. But in the end, I'm glad I went through with it today and I am so happy with my FS.
> 
> Believe me, I'm excited for you too! I know all of us on here are committed to getting our BFP. We want it so bad! We just gotta keep trying and we'll get there!Click to expand...

so went today and absolutely love the facility! :( real sad though..... insurance wont cover any test or anyting at the facility... not the blood work not the semen analysis.... but they charged me 200 for new patient visit today and gave me free ultrasound..... so nice of them! they sold me on that... my ovaries are good and young she said.lol and that ovaries are good size and uterus is good and lining is thin only b/c AF arrived last night at 11 pm lol... yah for af...so had bloodwork done today and get test done on the 10th day of cycle..... so guess im starting clomid on cycle day 5! im kinda excited and kinda nervous! hoping for the best! so I go back for an ultrasound next fri. the 13th and my dh gets his sperm analysis done same day! we are excited... not so much about the cost but my dh want this so bad and we are gonna give it a try.... went to have bloodwork done today cost 500!! i was like omg! but we are gonna give it a try and see what happens. and then an ultrasound is 130 each visit.... so we are gonna give it a month or two and see what happens... f/s showed me black spots on my overies and said they were good to have them not sure what that means... she said she cant actually see the eggs b/c they are soooo small but she knows that by the us i do have lots of eggs and im only 25 and she gave me the dose of 50mg. so fingers crossed we get our BFP!! praying for you! what cycle day are you now?? and does clomid effect your ovulation days?? they said they were going to give me a shot to make me ovulate too! are you having that done???


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Yes Hanskiz, they are def all different, don't count yourself out because something that happened before hasn't happened. You didn't mention the Rose glasses you were wearing! Haha! I'm sure it's a good sign though.
> I can happily pee in stealth in the morning as oh is so focused on his breakfast and leaving for work!!! But I will not poas until sun/mon- all depends when I can walk to the shop really as not allowed to drive!!xx

Unfortunately I have a stash!! I'm not sure how many I have though. Perhaps I could count them every day until I'm allowed to pee on them!! :rofl:


----------



## Hanskiz

rachelbubble said:


> Good evening to all!!
> 
> Congratulations to Hanskiz and the triplets and Littlebird and the 10!! Wow!! what a handful that'll be!!!
> 
> 9dpo for me, is it normal to have felt so heavy and achey down there since OV?? Especially on my LHS. I am having the worse stomach aches as well. Dont know whether this is a good sign or not??
> 
> Im 'feeling it' this month although everything seems to contradict the way im feeling, temperatures all over the place and still not completely convinced with the +OPK last week!!! I just feel like i am!! AF will hit me really hard this month if she comes!!
> 
> What do you think??
> 
> x x

You're 9dpo and you're 'feeling' it.... I say :test:

Womens intuition - it's never let me down!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Right ladies... I'm off to bed. Another early night to make up for rubbish nights sleep last night. 

Sleep well all... or have a nice day if its not bedtime where you are!!! 

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## rachelbubble

Hanskiz said:


> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> Good evening to all!!
> 
> Congratulations to Hanskiz and the triplets and Littlebird and the 10!! Wow!! what a handful that'll be!!!
> 
> 9dpo for me, is it normal to have felt so heavy and achey down there since OV?? Especially on my LHS. I am having the worse stomach aches as well. Dont know whether this is a good sign or not??
> 
> Im 'feeling it' this month although everything seems to contradict the way im feeling, temperatures all over the place and still not completely convinced with the +OPK last week!!! I just feel like i am!! AF will hit me really hard this month if she comes!!
> 
> What do you think??
> 
> x x
> 
> You're 9dpo and you're 'feeling' it.... I say :test:
> 
> Womens intuition - it's never let me down!!Click to expand...

Ha!! Im determined to wait until 11dpo! Also i am staying at a friends tonight so i dont feel tempted to sneak off into the bathroom!! 

How're the symptoms?? Any new ones??

I was craving millybar earlier so went and bought an easter egg for £1.50!! Took one bite and didnt like it!! WTF??? I LOVE chocolate!!
I seem to get full really quickly as well....or maybe thats just my body finally realising it has an OFF button when it comes to food!!! :rofl:

x x


----------



## Cornish

Feeling it has to be the number 1 symptom Rachel-fxd for your test in 2 days!!!! Also off to sleep, little boy has just fallen asleep next to me watching Thomas, he climbed into bed with me after his bath saying he misses me (I can't play at the mo), so let him have an hour in bed with me, but now I'm sleepy! Bring on the next dpo and lots more symptoms!!!!xxx


----------



## rachelbubble

Cornish said:


> Feeling it has to be the number 1 symptom Rachel-fxd for your test in 2 days!!!! Also off to sleep, little boy has just fallen asleep next to me watching Thomas, he climbed into bed with me after his bath saying he misses me (I can't play at the mo), so let him have an hour in bed with me, but now I'm sleepy! Bring on the next dpo and lots more symptoms!!!!xxx

Glad everythings gone well hun!!!

Have a lovely sleep ladies (and cuddles Cornish :happydance:)

Sweet dreams x x


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC-
> 
> Well, that's good that most of the testing will be covered. IUI isn't that expensive- both times it only cost me about $250 (not counting the u/s) but relatively cheap in the scheme of things. Who wouldn't pay $250 to get preggo??
> 
> And Femara is for sure MY first choice.. I'd push for it.. but sometimes you just have to let the doc do it how they want to do it. I'm pretty sure they'll let you start right away- no reason not to unless there is some sort of red flag in your blood work but it's unlikely.
> 
> Hopefully AF comes for you at the right time to get everything started this month! And that's awesome about getting the vitamins! :thumbup: They can only HELP and keep the :spermy: in tip top shape and healthy! Better odds! Plus~ it will give you peace of mind with having your blood work done so that's a good thing too! :hugs:

 Well had the appt today and everything was good! really really liked the facility and the staff.... they did the u/s and said ovaries were perfect.... perfect size and they showed black spots on them and she said that was a good thing... not real sure what they were.... she aslo so by certain colors of the ovary it showed that I did indeed have lots of eggs! so that a postive.. she said my uterus was good, thin but only b/c af arrived at 11 pm last night.... so i did my bloodwork today and will do it again on the 10th day of my cycle.... and dh has a a semen analysis on next fri and my u/s is that same friday!!! and also prescribed me clomid at 50mg... so we are gonna give it a try... she said since my cycles are regu. and according to opks and temps and the vitamins me and dh are now taking that since im 25 and in great health that it shouldnt take long! so fingers crossed it works b/c insurance wont pay anything! no testing no infertility!!! so praying this works!!! how are you feeling? when you go back to fer. specialist???


----------



## LittleBird

rachelbubble said:


> Good evening to all!!
> 
> Congratulations to Hanskiz and the triplets and Littlebird and the 10!! Wow!! what a handful that'll be!!!
> 
> 9dpo for me, is it normal to have felt so heavy and achey down there since OV?? Especially on my LHS. I am having the worse stomach aches as well. Dont know whether this is a good sign or not??
> 
> Im 'feeling it' this month although everything seems to contradict the way im feeling, temperatures all over the place and still not completely convinced with the +OPK last week!!! I just feel like i am!! AF will hit me really hard this month if she comes!!
> 
> What do you think??
> 
> x x

I think your symptoms are good. And I took a look at your chart and I think you're definitely still in. The next couple of days of temps should make the picture even clearer. I really hope AF stays away and you get your BFP!


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> so went today and absolutely love the facility! :( real sad though..... insurance wont cover any test or anyting at the facility... not the blood work not the semen analysis.... but they charged me 200 for new patient visit today and gave me free ultrasound..... so nice of them! they sold me on that... my ovaries are good and young she said.lol and that ovaries are good size and uterus is good and lining is thin only b/c AF arrived last night at 11 pm lol... yah for af...so had bloodwork done today and get test done on the 10th day of cycle..... so guess im starting clomid on cycle day 5! im kinda excited and kinda nervous! hoping for the best! so I go back for an ultrasound next fri. the 13th and my dh gets his sperm analysis done same day! we are excited... not so much about the cost but my dh want this so bad and we are gonna give it a try.... went to have bloodwork done today cost 500!! i was like omg! but we are gonna give it a try and see what happens. and then an ultrasound is 130 each visit.... so we are gonna give it a month or two and see what happens... f/s showed me black spots on my overies and said they were good to have them not sure what that means... she said she cant actually see the eggs b/c they are soooo small but she knows that by the us i do have lots of eggs and im only 25 and she gave me the dose of 50mg. so fingers crossed we get our BFP!! praying for you! what cycle day are you now?? and does clomid effect your ovulation days?? they said they were going to give me a shot to make me ovulate too! are you having that done???

Wow, I can't believe insurance won't cover the tests... I don't know if it helps at all, but my BFF said that after she was 6 weeks and the pregnancy was looking good, they told her to start going to her OBGYN. So hopefully there is a limited timeframe for going to the FS. You'll go for a month or so, get your BFP, and then move over to your OBGYN so that things are covered under insurance. It sounds like they're moving really fast for you, too! CD5 Clomid -- that's just a few days away! I remember having a thought right before I started my Clomid and scheduled my HSG that things were moving too fast. But it just lasted a second, and poof! it was gone. :haha:

Yeah, the cost is less than ideal, but I think once you and your DH see some results you'll feel more comfortable about it. I'm CD11 now, starting my guaifenesin. Man, I don't know if it was allergies or the Clomid, but I was noticing some serious head congestion today. So the guaifenesin is definitely helping with that. Mucus be gone! Clomid can affect ovulation days, and I have also read that the HSG could affect ovulation as well. It's not supposed to, but it could I guess. I think the shot they're talking about is the HCG trigger shot that Holly had to take before her IUI. My FS hasn't mentioned anything about it, so I don't think I'll be getting that. We'll see though...

I'm praying for you too! We can be newbies at the FS together. 1st cycle Clomid together. I hope that all the blood test results come back fine and the Clomid boosts your cycle and gives you the BFP you've been waiting for!


----------



## mercedes2010

WoodyA said:


> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> https://www.sisterzeus.com/cervob.htm
> 
> Really rather graphic cervix checking.xx
> 
> OK, some of that was a little...funny! :haha: But now I may have to join the "check your cervix" club. This esite and you ladies just make my day!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Some was also a little strange!
> Did you read the bit about tasting your cm?!?? Ermmmm...... Yuck!
> 
> I think im gonna stop checking if I can, dont wanna introduce infection plus I don't really know what I'm expecting to notice!! Wouldn't wanna disturb the mucus plug etc if I am pregnant!!Click to expand...

Um....yuck? I must have missed that because honestly I stopped reading after "Nothing could compare to the wonder I felt viewing my cervix for the first time" :haha:

Seriously though, I did find the pics fascinating. I love Nillson's book The Miracle of Life...graphic doesn't bother me. Tasting? That's way too far out!

Anyone feeling "full" and achy down there? Like PMS symptoms? Isn't that the affect of the corpus luteum sending out progesterone? If so, the spotting I experienced couldn't have been implantation, could it? I don't know...maybe just some irritation. Who knows...this TWW is gonna KILL me!! :wacko:


----------



## rachelbubble

Anyone feeling "full" and achy down there? Like PMS symptoms? Isn't that the affect of the corpus luteum sending out progesterone? If so, the spotting I experienced couldn't have been implantation, could it? I don't know...maybe just some irritation. Who knows...this TWW is gonna KILL me!!


Me!! Back pains, achey and pains on my LHS. Been like this since about 3dpo...

What about you? x x


----------



## mercedes2010

Yes! For me it started today...6 DPO.


----------



## hollyw79

LittleBird said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Who wants to step up and be the next Octomom???
> 
> :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> So when DH and I got married, they told me that if you cut a ribbon on one of your wedding shower presents, that is supposed to mean that you'll have one baby. Well, I thought I was being funny and decided to cut 12 ribbons.
> 
> Then, at the wedding, there's this part of the Iranian wedding ceremony where they setup a bunch of stuff to symbolize certain parts of marriage. One of the symbols is eggs, and you're supposed to have one egg per each child you want to have. MIL and her friend put 12 eggs there!
> 
> So, I'm supposed to have 12 kids total. It's a fact. Since I already have two, that means I need 10 this time around. (What's the highest number of babies born at a single time?)
> 
> :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
> :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...

Sounds like we have our next contestant to be Octomom! :winkwink:
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

Then you can have a set of twins after you're done with those! :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

rachelbubble said:


> Good evening to all!!
> 
> Congratulations to Hanskiz and the triplets and Littlebird and the 10!! Wow!! what a handful that'll be!!!
> 
> 9dpo for me, is it normal to have felt so heavy and achey down there since OV?? Especially on my LHS. I am having the worse stomach aches as well. Dont know whether this is a good sign or not??
> 
> Im 'feeling it' this month although everything seems to contradict the way im feeling, temperatures all over the place and still not completely convinced with the +OPK last week!!! I just feel like i am!! AF will hit me really hard this month if she comes!!
> 
> What do you think??
> 
> x x

oooooooh exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FX'd big time for you!!! 

:dust:


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> yeah the receptionist is really working w/ me there and helping me get thru this finacially and helping me not working.... she said they will cover the test and so fourth like you said but just not the iui or the ivf or the ultra sounds...she said they might do the semem analyasis and they might cover it too... so im excited! I just want to do the test and everything tom....lol im so anxious... so when i wipe im having spotting today and i know its af b/c the cramps are coming. im so ready for it to be here in the morning so I can tell them my start date.lol.... never wanted af so bad! haha... that the last time ill say that! and i feel the only way to accomplish my goal is to be on the same page w/ dh and have a good attitude!! thank you for all your helpful info and support! so are you just waiting to ovulate now??? im excited for you! :)
> 
> I know, it's hard to stay calm when you feel like someone is going to help you get the thing you want so badly! And I understand what you're saying about being excited for AF. I can't believe that all this is happening SO QUICKLY after feeling gutted yet again by a miscarriage. It makes all the difference knowing that you have someone who's going to be keeping an eye on you and they have all sorts of tricks up their sleeve to try to prevent the same old thing from happening again. I am trying to be realistic and I know they can't guarantee a pregnancy that's going to make it to the end, but they're going to make sure the pregnancy gets the strongest start it can.
> 
> I just had my HSG today, I'll go back to the FS on Friday so she can take another look at my ovaries and uterus on ultrasound. The good news is that my tubes are ok. I wrote about it more in my journal but I'll spare you the details here. ;)
> 
> Then I should be ovulating on Sunday or Monday! I'm kinda worried about the 2WW because I know I'm flying so high right now and I dread the return to reality if AF comes. I don't know if the HSG timing + Clomid (if it changes my ovulation date) will mess things up this time around and then I'll be on to my next cycle. But in the end, I'm glad I went through with it today and I am so happy with my FS.
> 
> Believe me, I'm excited for you too! I know all of us on here are committed to getting our BFP. We want it so bad! We just gotta keep trying and we'll get there!Click to expand...
> 
> so went today and absolutely love the facility! :( real sad though..... insurance wont cover any test or anyting at the facility... not the blood work not the semen analysis.... but they charged me 200 for new patient visit today and gave me free ultrasound..... so nice of them! they sold me on that... my ovaries are good and young she said.lol and that ovaries are good size and uterus is good and lining is thin only b/c AF arrived last night at 11 pm lol... yah for af...so had bloodwork done today and get test done on the 10th day of cycle..... so guess im starting clomid on cycle day 5! im kinda excited and kinda nervous! hoping for the best! so I go back for an ultrasound next fri. the 13th and my dh gets his sperm analysis done same day! we are excited... not so much about the cost but my dh want this so bad and we are gonna give it a try.... went to have bloodwork done today cost 500!! i was like omg! but we are gonna give it a try and see what happens. and then an ultrasound is 130 each visit.... so we are gonna give it a month or two and see what happens... f/s showed me black spots on my overies and said they were good to have them not sure what that means... she said she cant actually see the eggs b/c they are soooo small but she knows that by the us i do have lots of eggs and im only 25 and she gave me the dose of 50mg. so fingers crossed we get our BFP!! praying for you! what cycle day are you now?? and does clomid effect your ovulation days?? they said they were going to give me a shot to make me ovulate too! are you having that done???Click to expand...

I'm so glad you had a great visit and that you left with some good information and a plan!!!! :hugs: 50 mg is the dose I took when I got preggo in Jan! :thumbup: You definitely have age on your side so hopefully you get preggo quickly!!!!! Just my input~ I O'd on the exact same day as previous months but it can make some women's O date change.. plus.. if you use OPK's.. the Clomid will cause false positives the entire time you're on it.. so you shouldn't start using them until the 2nd day after your last dose! :hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

I'm a bit excited, I actually do have crampy pains and stabby pains 

They ARE real!!!


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA said:


> I'm a bit excited, I actually do have crampy pains and stabby pains
> 
> They ARE real!!!

Good, good! Bring on the symptoms!

Ok, so I was googling (my second job) and found this website about multiples: Facts About Multiples

I didn't even know this, but after octuplets, there are:
9. nonuplets
10. decaplets
11. undecaplets
12. duodecaplets
13. tridecaplets
14. quadecaplets
15. quindecaplets

Just in case anyone was wondering. According to the site, 10 babies is the highest that have ever been born in history.


----------



## hollyw79

wow, interesting Little Bird!

Would be funny if a Bnb lady broke that record :rofl: 

I'd ask Hanskiz but she's already preggo with triplets.. soooo..


----------



## WoodyA

Starting to think my cramping might be ovulation (or early AF-hope not!!)
Ive got loads of watery/??ewcm and my cervix seems kinda open again now so maybe I'm becoming fertile.....

I give up guessing! Guess I'll know in a couple weeks!

Just gonna keep dtd every other day!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Just a little update for you ladies !!! Temps triphasic OPK positive HPT faint line today ! Will be testing all week and weekend and on Mother's day ill be testing with a FRER and Digi ! Hopefully they stay positive and i get my wish !


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> so went today and absolutely love the facility! :( real sad though..... insurance wont cover any test or anyting at the facility... not the blood work not the semen analysis.... but they charged me 200 for new patient visit today and gave me free ultrasound..... so nice of them! they sold me on that... my ovaries are good and young she said.lol and that ovaries are good size and uterus is good and lining is thin only b/c AF arrived last night at 11 pm lol... yah for af...so had bloodwork done today and get test done on the 10th day of cycle..... so guess im starting clomid on cycle day 5! im kinda excited and kinda nervous! hoping for the best! so I go back for an ultrasound next fri. the 13th and my dh gets his sperm analysis done same day! we are excited... not so much about the cost but my dh want this so bad and we are gonna give it a try.... went to have bloodwork done today cost 500!! i was like omg! but we are gonna give it a try and see what happens. and then an ultrasound is 130 each visit.... so we are gonna give it a month or two and see what happens... f/s showed me black spots on my overies and said they were good to have them not sure what that means... she said she cant actually see the eggs b/c they are soooo small but she knows that by the us i do have lots of eggs and im only 25 and she gave me the dose of 50mg. so fingers crossed we get our BFP!! praying for you! what cycle day are you now?? and does clomid effect your ovulation days?? they said they were going to give me a shot to make me ovulate too! are you having that done???
> 
> Wow, I can't believe insurance won't cover the tests... I don't know if it helps at all, but my BFF said that after she was 6 weeks and the pregnancy was looking good, they told her to start going to her OBGYN. So hopefully there is a limited timeframe for going to the FS. You'll go for a month or so, get your BFP, and then move over to your OBGYN so that things are covered under insurance. It sounds like they're moving really fast for you, too! CD5 Clomid -- that's just a few days away! I remember having a thought right before I started my Clomid and scheduled my HSG that things were moving too fast. But it just lasted a second, and poof! it was gone. :haha:
> 
> Yeah, the cost is less than ideal, but I think once you and your DH see some results you'll feel more comfortable about it. I'm CD11 now, starting my guaifenesin. Man, I don't know if it was allergies or the Clomid, but I was noticing some serious head congestion today. So the guaifenesin is definitely helping with that. Mucus be gone! Clomid can affect ovulation days, and I have also read that the HSG could affect ovulation as well. It's not supposed to, but it could I guess. I think the shot they're talking about is the HCG trigger shot that Holly had to take before her IUI. My FS hasn't mentioned anything about it, so I don't think I'll be getting that. We'll see though...
> 
> I'm praying for you too! We can be newbies at the FS together. 1st cycle Clomid together. I hope that all the blood test results come back fine and the Clomid boosts your cycle and gives you the BFP you've been waiting for!Click to expand...

yah I was standing there in shock when they told us how much and my dh just whipped out the credit card and paid for all of it! and it made me feel really special b/c it means he wants it as bad as I do!! So are you taking the guaifenesin on your own? or did the doc tell you to take it? and what will it do for you?? sorry so many questions i want to do everything I can to make this work.... and im totally praying this works for us first round.... the doc... seemed pretty sure that since i have such reg. periods and my age that 50mg would be good enough and we shouldnt have any problem.... praying shes right! lol... what is the hsg you are talking about??? and yes its a trigger shot to make me ovulate. and I will def. be moving back to my gyno after we get a BFP so we can afford to eat. lol. just kidding! but it was either go on vacation or do fert. so you know what i chose! lol.... what days did you start taking clomid and how much was your dose... and so your cd11 today so your just waiting to ovulate now? have you started bding yet?? so are you testing w/ opk? are you do for an u/s to check your follicles on day 12 or 13?and I would love to get our bfp after one month! we just gotta keep praying!


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> yeah the receptionist is really working w/ me there and helping me get thru this finacially and helping me not working.... she said they will cover the test and so fourth like you said but just not the iui or the ivf or the ultra sounds...she said they might do the semem analyasis and they might cover it too... so im excited! I just want to do the test and everything tom....lol im so anxious... so when i wipe im having spotting today and i know its af b/c the cramps are coming. im so ready for it to be here in the morning so I can tell them my start date.lol.... never wanted af so bad! haha... that the last time ill say that! and i feel the only way to accomplish my goal is to be on the same page w/ dh and have a good attitude!! thank you for all your helpful info and support! so are you just waiting to ovulate now??? im excited for you! :)
> 
> I know, it's hard to stay calm when you feel like someone is going to help you get the thing you want so badly! And I understand what you're saying about being excited for AF. I can't believe that all this is happening SO QUICKLY after feeling gutted yet again by a miscarriage. It makes all the difference knowing that you have someone who's going to be keeping an eye on you and they have all sorts of tricks up their sleeve to try to prevent the same old thing from happening again. I am trying to be realistic and I know they can't guarantee a pregnancy that's going to make it to the end, but they're going to make sure the pregnancy gets the strongest start it can.
> 
> I just had my HSG today, I'll go back to the FS on Friday so she can take another look at my ovaries and uterus on ultrasound. The good news is that my tubes are ok. I wrote about it more in my journal but I'll spare you the details here. ;)
> 
> Then I should be ovulating on Sunday or Monday! I'm kinda worried about the 2WW because I know I'm flying so high right now and I dread the return to reality if AF comes. I don't know if the HSG timing + Clomid (if it changes my ovulation date) will mess things up this time around and then I'll be on to my next cycle. But in the end, I'm glad I went through with it today and I am so happy with my FS.
> 
> Believe me, I'm excited for you too! I know all of us on here are committed to getting our BFP. We want it so bad! We just gotta keep trying and we'll get there!Click to expand...
> 
> so went today and absolutely love the facility! :( real sad though..... insurance wont cover any test or anyting at the facility... not the blood work not the semen analysis.... but they charged me 200 for new patient visit today and gave me free ultrasound..... so nice of them! they sold me on that... my ovaries are good and young she said.lol and that ovaries are good size and uterus is good and lining is thin only b/c AF arrived last night at 11 pm lol... yah for af...so had bloodwork done today and get test done on the 10th day of cycle..... so guess im starting clomid on cycle day 5! im kinda excited and kinda nervous! hoping for the best! so I go back for an ultrasound next fri. the 13th and my dh gets his sperm analysis done same day! we are excited... not so much about the cost but my dh want this so bad and we are gonna give it a try.... went to have bloodwork done today cost 500!! i was like omg! but we are gonna give it a try and see what happens. and then an ultrasound is 130 each visit.... so we are gonna give it a month or two and see what happens... f/s showed me black spots on my overies and said they were good to have them not sure what that means... she said she cant actually see the eggs b/c they are soooo small but she knows that by the us i do have lots of eggs and im only 25 and she gave me the dose of 50mg. so fingers crossed we get our BFP!! praying for you! what cycle day are you now?? and does clomid effect your ovulation days?? they said they were going to give me a shot to make me ovulate too! are you having that done???Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad you had a great visit and that you left with some good information and a plan!!!! :hugs: 50 mg is the dose I took when I got preggo in Jan! :thumbup: You definitely have age on your side so hopefully you get preggo quickly!!!!! Just my input~ I O'd on the exact same day as previous months but it can make some women's O date change.. plus.. if you use OPK's.. the Clomid will cause false positives the entire time you're on it.. so you shouldn't start using them until the 2nd day after your last dose! :hugs:Click to expand...

so dont start testing w/ opks til 2 days after my cycle day 9 dose? when you took it did you take it from cd 5 thru cd 9?? did you do the trigger shot as well w/ clomid? and did you take guiafensin when you were on clomid? did you have problems w/ cervical mucous when on clomid? yeah we cant afford to do it for too many months... so praying Gods on my side this cycle.... so how you feeling since the IUI?


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> I was standing there in shock when they told us how much and my dh just whipped out the credit card and paid for all of it! and it made me feel really special b/c it means he wants it as bad as I do!! So are you taking the guaifenesin on your own? or did the doc tell you to take it? and what will it do for you?? sorry so many questions i want to do everything I can to make this work.... and im totally praying this works for us first round.... the doc... seemed pretty sure that since i have such reg. periods and my age that 50mg would be good enough and we shouldnt have any problem.... praying shes right! lol... what is the hsg you are talking about??? and yes its a trigger shot to make me ovulate. and I will def. be moving back to my gyno after we get a BFP so we can afford to eat. lol. just kidding! but it was either go on vacation or do fert. so you know what i chose! lol.... what days did you start taking clomid and how much was your dose... and so your cd11 today so your just waiting to ovulate now? have you started bding yet?? so are you testing w/ opk? are you do for an u/s to check your follicles on day 12 or 13?and I would love to get our bfp after one month! we just gotta keep praying!

Your DH sounds like he's completely in sync with you on moving to this step in TTC.

I'm taking guaifenesin on the recommendation of our dear Dr. Holly. She told me about this effect Clomid can have on your CM, Hostile Cervical Mucus. It seemed to make sense, so I decided to go with it. I'm also listening to how my body feels, if I end up not liking the guaifenesin, I'll discontinue.

I completely understand wanting to make it work -- I figured I could take the Clomid alone and wait until next cycle to try the guaifenesin, but then again, I'm so impatient, I just want to make sure we have the best chance possible this time. If we don't get our BFP, I'll reevaluate next time around and maybe add/remove things. They say that you're supposed to take Clomid for as few cycles as possible because of other effects it can have so let's make it work for us the first cycle, right?

The HSG is an x-ray of your uterus and tubes. They put special x-ray dye in your uterus and take pictures, so they can tell the shape, if there are any problems, and whether your tubes are clear. Since my 1st MC was suspected ectopic, we wanted to be sure there were no problems with the tubes.

I don't blame you for choosing the FS over vacation. I love to travel, but this is lifechanging stuff we're talking about! I did the 50mg dose, days 4-8. The dr. actually prescribed it 5-9 but when I talked to the nurse on the phone, she told me to start on day 4. I don't think it really makes that big a difference either way. I'm waiting to ovulate. Since I had the HSG, tonight is the first night I was allowed to do any BD. I am not sure if I'll try to get DH to participate tonight or wait until tomorrow. I'm feeling bloated tonight and kinda achey still. Not exactly romantic. :) I am taking OPKs and I can back up what Holly was saying about them being pos. because of the Clomid. The OPK today was much lighter than the past two days and I would be very surprised if it was because I already ovulated. My appt. on Friday will be CD13 and she will be doing an ultrasound, but I'm not 100% sure it will be to check my follicles. She mentioned a few different things. I'll be sure to keep you updated!


----------



## Hanskiz

Morning all :flower:

I had another early wake up this morning (5am). Don't know if it means anything, but it could do!!

Other then that... hungry (but I haven't eaten yet), a bit sicky (probably because I'm hungry), tired (because I woke up early).... 

I do have a funny sensation in my abdomen.. Not exactly crampy, nor painful but just sort of 'there'.. Does that make any sense??

I cramped from 3dpo right the way through last cycle and I haven't had that this cycle so I'm hoping thats a good sign.. Either that I'm PG or that the last little bit has gone from my mc. 

ANYWAY, I feel ok, not much to report!!

I counted my IC HPT's last night and I have 6. No testing til Saturday at the EARLIEST!!! 

Repeat after me.... 'I must not POAS til Saturday'........:haha:

Right. Breakfast time! 

:hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Morning all, 
Ruskiegirl, I'm unsure what some of your post meant but think it's all very positive so I'll keep fxd for you.
Hanskiz, that's a good set of symptoms. 
Afm, also woke early-last 2 days I've been awake st 5, back ache and few cramps, not much but I suppose I'm either 5,6 or 7 dpo so implantation still has time. 

Still feeling very good about this month, there will be some bfp for may for sure.
Hope you didn't sneak off to poas Hanskiz!
Xxx


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Hope you didn't sneak off to poas Hanskiz!
> Xxx

No, but I was tempted!! :haha:


----------



## Neversaynever

Morning!

Hanskiz, I also cramped for the week running up to AF last month and it really got my hopes up as 4days before the witch was due, I also had heartburn, was tired and boobs seemed more veiny. Guess that's why I'm refusing to symptom spot this month. 

Just counted how many tests I have :wacko: I've got twelve different types lol. I've got superdrugs own 10miu, tesco own(not sure how much they are) some from the pound shop 25miu and clear blue digi for if/when get the BFP using the others. 

I am going to try and hold out till next Wednesday!!

Hope everyone has a good day :hugs:

XxX


----------



## MRS_HJO

RuskieGirl: You got a faint BFP?! That's friggin awesome! Any line, faint or bold, is still a line! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## WoodyA

Morning, 
Just about to go to bed after my nightshift!
Possibly 4dpo or maybe coming up to ov (neg opk just now)
I have backache
I have cramps/pressure
Im tired (obviously after being up all night)
Dizzy (probably over tired)
Sicky (hunger and tired)
Watery cm
Peeing a lot overnight
Sore throat 

Gonna dtd when hubby home later just to cover this weekends possible ov

Getting my thyroid checked again today, hope it's good news this time!

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## vonz

hey ladies, we did it! :) BFP. i think, crossing my fingers for a sticky one. ive uploaded the testkit on my journal, last page 61!! this is a lucky thread!


----------



## Cornish

I've just had a look!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
So so happy for you, yay, lucky thread!!


----------



## vonz

thanks Cornish! :) hoping that it'll be a sticky bean this time :)


----------



## Cornish

A brilliant start to our may bfp's!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you.xxxx


----------



## vonz

Cornish said:


> A brilliant start to our may bfp's!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you.xxxx

i hope so too!! lost my peanut baby this year too 2.5 months ago.. at 5 weeks!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats vonz !
Temps up higher this morning and another faint line , Ive started progesterone also to be safe !


----------



## sthorp1179

Congratulations ladies on your BFPs. Hopefully this will be a lucky thread for all of us!

AFM feeling really crappy today, didn't sleep very well last night and feel quite moody!

Still waiting for my ICs although I'm not going to do a test for a while yet, lol

How is everyone today?


----------



## Cornish

Woohoo another may bfp??!!xxx


----------



## Babybaba

Oh my goodness!! 2 bfp already!!! Congrats ruskiegirl and vonz!!!!
That is fantastic news!!! Have a happy and healthy 9 monts! Enjoy it girls you are PREGNANT!!! So happy for you!!!

Lucky lucky thread! Hehehe

I think I'm out this cycle, 7dpo and NO symptoms what so ever! Feel great! Lol
ah well, I'm very much enjoying practicing ;)!!
Fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies for more bfp to follow!! Everyones symptoms sound great!! And mybe we can start a thread in the twins and multiples section since everyones preggo with multiples!! LOL!!!

I guess I'm not out till the witch is here.... But defo not feelin it this month! Time will tell, I've brought a stash of 10ic with me ( on a holidy visiting my dh's cousin and familly) I'll still poas of course! But not expecting to see much apart from the stark White of a bfn! 

On a more important note... Ladies have you CHeCKED YOUR CERVIX!!! Lol!

Baby dust to all! 
Xoxo


----------



## Cornish

just bought a 10 pk of ICs!!!!

Your not out Babybaba!


----------



## lintu

Congrats on BFP ladies :hugs:


----------



## sthorp1179

not by any means are you out, in fact with one of my pregnancies i didn't have ANY symptoms at all...

On the day my AF was due I did a HPT and got a faint line early in the morning, I told hubby but said I wasn't sure as the line was so faint, however as the day went on I started to bleed like a period so I thought that was that and continued on NTNP on my next cycle. when I was late again I did a test with a clear blue digital and hey presto it said pregnant 4+ weeks (Might have been 3 but I can't remember!)

We were over the moon that it was so fast as it took about 4 months ttc for DD and 9 months for DS1 and we weren't really trying that hard.

Scan day came along at 11 weeks where we found a wriggling healthy bean of 15 weeks gestation...! He arrived at 36 weeks and is now a healthy 18 months!

I must have had an early pregnancy bleed (period like) and not realised actually I was pregnant for those four weeks...in fact I had NO symptoms at all, no sickness, no tiredness, just felt a bit run down :haha:


----------



## Hanskiz

Hi ladies :flower:

Congratulations Vonz and Ruskiegirl!!! :happydance:

How is everyone doing? Sounds like we have a full set of symptoms between us!! 

All mine have disappeared!! Logically speaking it was too early anyway so I'm not massively upset to not be feeling sick!! 

The average day for implantation in 9dpo... I'm still at least 2 days off that and I am repeating this mantra to myself hourly!! 

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Babybaba

We will see Cornish!! I'm actally visiting Cornwall! Hope it's a good omen! Hehehe


Talked with dh before leaving saying I think I'm out this month, he said don't worry honey when you get back we'll start trying again, our baby will come! Hehe so I feel ok.... Of course I would love a bfp! But will see what happens!!

Xoxo


----------



## Babybaba

Wow sthorpe!!! You've filled me full of hope!! Thank you!!!
No symptoms = a symptom!! Hehe ttc never fails to amaze me!! 

And you wonderful women amaze me every day with your fabulous positivity! It infectious!!!

Babydust!! Xoxoxo


----------



## Hanskiz

I lied when I said my symptoms had disappeared... I'm gassy :haha: and really quite spotty :cry:.... lucky, lucky me!!!!


----------



## Cornish

Ooo no symptoms being a symptom is a good one! I don't know if I have any or them all!
I do have an inkling that this could be my month, just feel it's time something good happens in my life, if it's not my sticky bean then I'm looking for what it is!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im just having vivid dreams, fatigue and minor cramping on one side . Every once and awhile i get breast pain :thumbup: And dizziness even when siting :haha:


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Ooo no symptoms being a symptom is a good one! I don't know if I have any or them all!
> I do have an inkling that this could be my month, just feel it's time something good happens in my life, if it's not my sticky bean then I'm looking for what it is!

I like this too... 

I'm actually wishing my symptoms away now.. I totally thought they had all gone but now my LO is napping and I've got a minute to myself I feel AWFUL. I think I might be coming down with something - and I'm not sure it's triplets!!! :haha:

I hate being ill - this sucks.


----------



## LittleBird

Hanskiz said:


> I lied when I said my symptoms had disappeared... I'm gassy :haha: and really quite spotty :cry:.... lucky, lucky me!!!!

Spotty like implantation spotting? Don't give up!

Ok, I go away for a few hours and look at all the BFPs that show up! Congrats, ladies! :happydance:

Watched some TV with DH last night and we were both tired so no BD. But tonight, it's on! Especially since I have the appt. with the FS tomorrow and she said she'd check for sperm in the CM! We have an assignment! :thumbup:

Yesterday, DH asked what I wanted for Mother's Day and I gave him a look. He was like, what was that for? I said, I'll be using you for your body this weekend! So he's on notice. No XBox! (Anyone else here have OH who play video games until the early morning?) :haha:


----------



## Hanskiz

LittleBird said:


> Spotty like implantation spotting? Don't give up!

No, spotty like pimples. :cry: Its clearly hormonal but is it the right KIND of hormonal?!!

I'm definitely coming down with something... shivery and really quite nauseous. Not good at all. :cry:


----------



## mercedes2010

Congrats to Ruskiegirl and Vonz on your BFP!!! I'm so happy for you!! Here's hoping for two sticky little :baby: :baby:

No symptoms this morning other than feeling "out". :nope:

I went on this pregnancy site to look at images of HPT...I saw a lot of false negatives (later they were positive) from ladies who tested too early. So I'm going to TRY and practive a lot of self control and not test until the 12th. It's too tempting as there are four sticks in my underwear drawer calling my name...:haha: I've pushed them way into the back though so I don't have to look at them!! 

NO POAS UNITL MAY 12TH!!!


----------



## Cornish

Maybe it's your bean burying deep Hanskiz?
Cornwall is a beautiful place, have fun!
Lots of dtd for you tonight then! Good luck.


----------



## Cornish

Haha mercedes, you'll be poas at the weekend! And hopefully my ic come and I can too!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Maybe it's your bean burying deep Hanskiz?

I hope so!! 

I'm either getting the flu or I really am having triplets!!! I feel TERRIBLE! 

How are you doing? Recovering ok?


----------



## Hanskiz

I will POAS this weekend. I won't be able to resist!! I might hold out til Sunday (10dpo) but honestly it's not likely! :blush:


----------



## hollyw79

LittleBird said:


> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> I lied when I said my symptoms had disappeared... I'm gassy :haha: and really quite spotty :cry:.... lucky, lucky me!!!!
> 
> Spotty like implantation spotting? Don't give up!
> 
> Ok, I go away for a few hours and look at all the BFPs that show up! Congrats, ladies! :happydance:
> 
> Watched some TV with DH last night and we were both tired so no BD. But tonight, it's on! Especially since I have the appt. with the FS tomorrow and she said she'd check for sperm in the CM! We have an assignment! :thumbup:
> 
> Yesterday, DH asked what I wanted for Mother's Day and I gave him a look. He was like, what was that for? I said, I'll be using you for your body this weekend! So he's on notice. No XBox! (Anyone else here have OH who play video games until the early morning?) :haha:Click to expand...

that's a great assignment!!! :thumbup: That's AWESOME that they're testing for that!!! I've never heard of that! 

Lol.. HA.. I relate to the Xbox/Playstation bit.. I've gotten into quite a few :trouble: with my DH over it! :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Spotty like implantation spotting? Don't give up!
> 
> No, spotty like pimples. :cry: Its clearly hormonal but is it the right KIND of hormonal?!!
> 
> I'm definitely coming down with something... shivery and really quite nauseous. Not good at all. :cry:Click to expand...

Boo :( I hope you feel better and that it's just preggo related!!! It could be!


----------



## hollyw79

mercedes2010 said:


> Congrats to Ruskiegirl and Vonz on your BFP!!! I'm so happy for you!! Here's hoping for two sticky little :baby: :baby:
> 
> No symptoms this morning other than feeling "out". :nope:
> 
> I went on this pregnancy site to look at images of HPT...I saw a lot of false negatives (later they were positive) from ladies who tested too early. So I'm going to TRY and practive a lot of self control and not test until the 12th. It's too tempting as there are four sticks in my underwear drawer calling my name...:haha: I've pushed them way into the back though so I don't have to look at them!!
> 
> NO POAS UNITL MAY 12TH!!!

7dpo is too early to feel out hun!! :hugs: You still have a solid week to go!!! 

What preggo site did you look at?? That's good to know about the tests. I have to test daily right now bc I took a shot to trigger ovulation and it causes false positives on HPT's.. so I have to wait for that to clear before I know whether I have a true BFP or not. ((SIGH))


----------



## mercedes2010

Cornish said:


> Haha mercedes, you'll be poas at the weekend! And hopefully my ic come and I can too!!!

Noooooo! I only have four tests! I must save them for a special occasion! :haha: I can probably hold out until Monday. But you know how some people freeze their credit cards in ice to prevent using them and spending money? I'm trying to think of a way to do that with the sticks until next Thursday...I think freezing might mess up their function though...hmmmm.


----------



## Hanskiz

mercedes2010 said:


> Noooooo! I only have four tests! I must save them for a special occasion! :haha: I can probably hold out until Monday. But you know how some people freeze their credit cards in ice to prevent using them and spending money? I'm trying to think of a way to do that with the sticks until next Thursday...I think freezing might mess up their function though...hmmmm.

:rofl:


----------



## mercedes2010

hollyw79 said:


> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to Ruskiegirl and Vonz on your BFP!!! I'm so happy for you!! Here's hoping for two sticky little :baby: :baby:
> 
> No symptoms this morning other than feeling "out". :nope:
> 
> I went on this pregnancy site to look at images of HPT...I saw a lot of false negatives (later they were positive) from ladies who tested too early. So I'm going to TRY and practive a lot of self control and not test until the 12th. It's too tempting as there are four sticks in my underwear drawer calling my name...:haha: I've pushed them way into the back though so I don't have to look at them!!
> 
> NO POAS UNITL MAY 12TH!!!
> 
> 7dpo is too early to feel out hun!! :hugs: You still have a solid week to go!!!
> 
> What preggo site did you look at?? That's good to know about the tests. I have to test daily right now bc I took a shot to trigger ovulation and it causes false positives on HPT's.. so I have to wait for that to clear before I know whether I have a true BFP or not. ((SIGH))Click to expand...

I know it's too early to feel "out"...it's my natural pessimism coming to the surface. I both dread _and_ look forward to POAS next week! I told myself I wouldn't build up my hopes and now they're as high as ever! :wacko: 

Here's the link to that website:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/

They have some other really interesting stuff there too.


----------



## Cornish

Ok so I'm now crying at the drop of a hat and have a stuffy nose-are these symptoms!!?
I would say lock them away but if the urge is strong enough I'm sure you get them out again!
Hope you feel better Hanskiz, or worse actually and your beans are sticking! Never thought I'd wish morning sickness on anyone! I really need to wait until at least next thurs but doubt I'm strong enough! Maybe I should poas tmrw just to get it out of the way! X


----------



## Hanskiz

mercedes2010 said:


> Here's the link to that website:
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/
> 
> They have some other really interesting stuff there too.

That website is responsible for me losing the plot!! EVERYTHING is a possible symptom - seriously it's driving me MENTAL!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Ok so I'm now crying at the drop of a hat and have a stuffy nose-are these symptoms!!?
> I would say lock them away but if the urge is strong enough I'm sure you get them out again!
> Hope you feel better Hanskiz, or worse actually and your beans are sticking! Never thought I'd wish morning sickness on anyone! I really need to wait until at least next thurs but doubt I'm strong enough! Maybe I should poas tmrw just to get it out of the way! X

I'm seriously considering this myself!! I'm not sure it would have the desired effect though... It might just fuel the addiction!

And yes.... Crying at the drop of a hat and a stuffy nose are both symptoms!


----------



## mercedes2010

Hanskiz said:


> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Noooooo! I only have four tests! I must save them for a special occasion! :haha: I can probably hold out until Monday. But you know how some people freeze their credit cards in ice to prevent using them and spending money? I'm trying to think of a way to do that with the sticks until next Thursday...I think freezing might mess up their function though...hmmmm.
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Seriously...DH is too busy with his coaching duties to guard the sticks. I need help! :muaha:


----------



## WoodyA

Congrats on the bfps ladies xxx


----------



## mercedes2010

Cornish said:


> Ok so I'm now crying at the drop of a hat and have a stuffy nose-are these symptoms!!?
> I would say lock them away but if the urge is strong enough I'm sure you get them out again!
> Hope you feel better Hanskiz, or worse actually and your beans are sticking! Never thought I'd wish morning sickness on anyone! I really need to wait until at least next thurs but doubt I'm strong enough! Maybe I should poas tmrw just to get it out of the way! X

I've been that way since about 4DPO...I hope it's a symptom, otherwise I'm just driving myself and everyone else around me batty!!


----------



## Cornish

I have just cried at the thought of us all getting our bfp's! Nightmare! Let the tww end. That website is full of great stuff, but I agree it's made my symptoms worse!!!


----------



## WoodyA

I have surprisingly no desire to poas! Which is unheard of for me!
My hubby actually commented at the start of this cycle that I might not have enough HPTs (40+!!)

Dreading seeing a bfn :(


----------



## Cornish

40!! Wow, you could do it every day!


----------



## mercedes2010

Hanskiz said:


> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Here's the link to that website:
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/
> 
> They have some other really interesting stuff there too.
> 
> That website is responsible for me losing the plot!! EVERYTHING is a possible symptom - seriously it's driving me MENTAL!!Click to expand...

I know, right? Everything I read now either sends my hope high or sends them crashing down. And some of those tests that everyone was voting were positive looked like BFN's to me! Am I just being cruel or practical? Oh well, when the time comes, I'll probably be posting pics of my sticks no matter what they look like!! :haha: And begging you ladies to pleeeeeease see a second line too!


----------



## CRC25

Yeah Congrats girls on your BFP!!! a Happy and Healthy 9 months to both you!! keep us updated on your journey! :)


----------



## LittleBird

Hanskiz said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Spotty like implantation spotting? Don't give up!
> 
> No, spotty like pimples. :cry: Its clearly hormonal but is it the right KIND of hormonal?!!
> 
> I'm definitely coming down with something... shivery and really quite nauseous. Not good at all. :cry:Click to expand...

I think the breakouts are normal. But yeah, they can also happen before AF. Still, if you're feeling kinda sick, I think it's a positive sign. Don't our immune systems take a little dip so that our bodies don't attack during implantation?


----------



## hollyw79

CRC~ yes, don't start testing w/ opks til 2 days after your cd9 dose.. bc you may get a + and it won't be acccurate. I took it cd3-7... every doctor does the cd's differently .. and some switch it up.. like if you do 5-9 for 2 months and it doesn't work, sometimes they switch it to cd3-7 or vice versa. I didn't do the trigger shot with Clomid in January- this was my first month doing the trigger shot- the difference being I took Femara. Yes, I took guaifenesin too.. it's recommended by A LOT of people who do take Clomid bc of the negative affects that Clomid can have on the lining. I DID feel very dry when I took it. It can only help.. just don't take it after ovulation so there is no potential impact for the baby.. 

I am feeling ok since the IUI.. the 2ww seems a lot harder this time.. I think bc it's all a reminder of the miscarriage honestly. (SIGH) BUT, I will get through it either way!!!


----------



## LittleBird

mercedes2010 said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Haha mercedes, you'll be poas at the weekend! And hopefully my ic come and I can too!!!
> 
> Noooooo! I only have four tests! I must save them for a special occasion! :haha: I can probably hold out until Monday. But you know how some people freeze their credit cards in ice to prevent using them and spending money? I'm trying to think of a way to do that with the sticks until next Thursday...I think freezing might mess up their function though...hmmmm.Click to expand...

Lock them in a safe and freeze the key!


----------



## mercedes2010

Good idea, Little Bird!! :haha:


----------



## WoodyA

LittleBird said:


> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Spotty like implantation spotting? Don't give up!
> 
> No, spotty like pimples. :cry: Its clearly hormonal but is it the right KIND of hormonal?!!
> 
> I'm definitely coming down with something... shivery and really quite nauseous. Not good at all. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I think the breakouts are normal. But yeah, they can also happen before AF. Still, if you're feeling kinda sick, I think it's a positive sign. Don't our immune systems take a little dip so that our bodies don't attack during implantation?Click to expand...

Yeah I read that about immune system suppression, bring on the flu!!!


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Spotty like implantation spotting? Don't give up!
> 
> No, spotty like pimples. :cry: Its clearly hormonal but is it the right KIND of hormonal?!!
> 
> I'm definitely coming down with something... shivery and really quite nauseous. Not good at all. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I think the breakouts are normal. But yeah, they can also happen before AF. Still, if you're feeling kinda sick, I think it's a positive sign. Don't our immune systems take a little dip so that our bodies don't attack during implantation?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I read that about immune system suppression, bring on the flu!!!Click to expand...

Be careful what you wish for! During the last MC I got the most horrendous stomach bug. Everyone in my house got it, thanks to preschool germs, but I definitely suffered the longest. Immune system suppression is no fun!


----------



## Hanskiz

LittleBird said:


> Be careful what you wish for! During the last MC I got the most horrendous stomach bug. Everyone in my house got it, thanks to preschool germs, but I definitely suffered the longest. Immune system suppression is no fun!

I second that!! When I was Pg with DD I got EVERY and I mean EVERY cold going. I was sick the whole winter and it sucked!

I'm feeling a bit better now... it seems to have eased off a little. Been drinking water and feel ok now apart from headache and a bit crampy. ANOTHER early night me thinks! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Congrats to the ladies who got BFPs!!! Lots of positive thoughts for a H&H 9 months!!

It seems like EVERYONE is in the TWW! There are so many symptoms going around too! I think the only symptoms I had before I took a test, was fatigue. And even that was off and on, since I'm usually tired after work anyways. FXed for everyone! 

CD11 today. I'm gonna start using OPKs when I get home. I usually take them around 5:30 when I get home, since it's really hard to take them at work. So hopefully that will be okay. 

I'm not looking forward to Mother's Day this Sunday either. I may hibernate away from FB and everything. I have to be around family, but I will put a smile on the face and pretend everythings okay, when deep down I know it will sting knowing what happened.


----------



## Tweak0605

hollyw79 said:


> I am feeling ok since the IUI.. the 2ww seems a lot harder this time.. I think bc it's all a reminder of the miscarriage honestly. (SIGH) BUT, I will get through it either way!!!

:hugs: You'll get through it! I'm sure I'll be feeling the same way in a couple weeks. FXed for a BFP!


----------



## hollyw79

Tweak0605 said:


> Congrats to the ladies who got BFPs!!! Lots of positive thoughts for a H&H 9 months!!
> 
> It seems like EVERYONE is in the TWW! There are so many symptoms going around too! I think the only symptoms I had before I took a test, was fatigue. And even that was off and on, since I'm usually tired after work anyways. FXed for everyone!
> 
> CD11 today. I'm gonna start using OPKs when I get home. I usually take them around 5:30 when I get home, since it's really hard to take them at work. So hopefully that will be okay.
> 
> I'm not looking forward to Mother's Day this Sunday either. I may hibernate away from FB and everything. I have to be around family, but I will put a smile on the face and pretend everythings okay, when deep down I know it will sting knowing what happened.

Well, the good thing is when we are all done finding out~ we can root for you to get your BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## sthorp1179

Hi all, still feeling very irritable and moody and my dh has had it poor love, he didn't know what had hit him but he had been warned earlier I was feeling moody! 

Have improved my mood slightly by eating my body weight in choccy rice krispie cakes, delish!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Congrats Vonz on your BFP!!! And so glad you are still getting positives Ruskigirl! Very happy for you both, and praying for stickies! Now, if you could just rub off your great luck on all of us! :)


----------



## Cornish

Only a few days tweak and you'll be with us syptom spotting!!


----------



## Tweak0605

hollyw79 said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the ladies who got BFPs!!! Lots of positive thoughts for a H&H 9 months!!
> 
> It seems like EVERYONE is in the TWW! There are so many symptoms going around too! I think the only symptoms I had before I took a test, was fatigue. And even that was off and on, since I'm usually tired after work anyways. FXed for everyone!
> 
> CD11 today. I'm gonna start using OPKs when I get home. I usually take them around 5:30 when I get home, since it's really hard to take them at work. So hopefully that will be okay.
> 
> I'm not looking forward to Mother's Day this Sunday either. I may hibernate away from FB and everything. I have to be around family, but I will put a smile on the face and pretend everythings okay, when deep down I know it will sting knowing what happened.
> 
> Well, the good thing is when we are all done finding out~ we can root for you to get your BFP!! :happydance:Click to expand...

That'd be great! I'm gonna try and hold out till May 30th to test. But, we'll see how that goes! :winkwink: If AF doesn't end up coming, I may try and be patient enough to take a test on June 5th, our 1 year anniversary. 




sthorp1179 said:


> Hi all, still feeling very irritable and moody and my dh has had it poor love, he didn't know what had hit him but he had been warned earlier I was feeling moody!
> 
> Have improved my mood slightly by eating my body weight in choccy rice krispie cakes, delish!

FXed for you! I was very moody with my first BFP. I felt so bad for my DH as I went off on him a couple times. Chocolate rice krispy cakes sound yummy!!




Cornish said:


> Only a few days tweak and you'll be with us syptom spotting!!

Thank goodness! Seriously, I don't know how time can move by so fast, yet feel so slow at the same time. If I go by my last OV from my last PG, I won't OV for another 7ish days. I'm hoping it's sooner than that. If I go by my last cycle days of 35, I still have 25 days till testing date. :wacko:


----------



## Neversaynever

Congrats vonz and ruskie :wohoo:

Hope you have a h&h nine months ladies :flower:

As for me, I'm cream crackeredmand can't wait for bed :rofl:

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

XxX


----------



## Hanskiz

Oh dear... OH just asked if I could POAS yet. If I haven't got him to tell me not too there really is no hope!! I was very good though, and I told him it was too early and he would have to wait until after the weekend. Ha! Like I'll be able to resist for that long!!! :rofl:

Feeling ok now - my weird flu like episode was very short-lived and now am just a bit tired and crampy - so normal LP symptoms. 

:dust:


----------



## Cornish

Oh no, he needs to lock them away!!! Ive decided not to test until my tests arrive in the post! Hoping that'll be sat but reacon it'll be mon!
Still got my stuffy nose!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Cornish... I'm all stuffy too, and an awful headache. It stinks!


----------



## Hanskiz

Right ladies, here is another site for you to drive yourselves mental with!! 

https://talk.sheknows.com/f54/graduate-symptoms-27125-print/index2.html

Enjoy!!


----------



## MRS_HJO

LOL, thanks Hanskiz. I really am going mad.

I have had a lot of symptoms, and I am pretty much writing them all down in my journal, but I just don't want to get my hopes up just to be disappointed. But I have had sharp, stabbing pains in my ovaries/pelvis, creamy CM, headache, stuffy nose, very very hungry, moody... I suppose all these could be symptoms, or just normal stuff going on for me right now! Time will tell.

I hope everyone is hanging in there during their 2ww. It really is a rough one this time around! Praying we all get BFPs!


----------



## Cornish

Mrs hjo I've had them all too! Hanskiz that website has driven me mad!xx


----------



## Cornish

https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/

This is a gd one to drive you mad also!


----------



## mercedes2010

I just ordered more OPK and HPT kits online and I'm thinking (even though I don't need them this cycle and hope I won't next cycle either!) it might be a good goal to NOT TEST until they get here. I don't expect them until Tuesday or Wednesday at the earliest...perfect days for testing! I'll just, um, pretend the ones I already have...aren't here. :blush:

Think I can hold off? :winkwink:


----------



## hollyw79

mercedes2010 said:


> I just ordered more OPK and HPT kits online and I'm thinking (even though I don't need them this cycle and hope I won't next cycle either!) it might be a good goal to NOT TEST until they get here. I don't expect them until Tuesday or Wednesday at the earliest...perfect days for testing! I'll just, um, pretend the ones I already have...aren't here. :blush:
> 
> Think I can hold off? :winkwink:

I give you credit if you can!!!! :thumbup:

:dust:

I am sooooo impatient, it's not funny! :haha:


----------



## mercedes2010

Ok, I think I've found my motivation to wait...check out this link to the HPT gallery of that website and scroll down to the second(?) one...she tested 9 DPO and at the top she updated it. Turns out she really was pregnant but tested too early! 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php?p=5&cid=2

Saw some others who got false neg. at 8-12 DPO, soooooo...NO TESTING TIL THE 12th FOR ME! :winkwink:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Last time I was pregnant (m/c), I had BFNs all the way up to 12DPO and then I got my BFP. You have to give your body enough time to produce HcG so that the test can pick it up. That doesn't make a difference to me obviously, because I was already considering testing today because I'm so impatient. :haha:


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC~ yes, don't start testing w/ opks til 2 days after your cd9 dose.. bc you may get a + and it won't be acccurate. I took it cd3-7... every doctor does the cd's differently .. and some switch it up.. like if you do 5-9 for 2 months and it doesn't work, sometimes they switch it to cd3-7 or vice versa. I didn't do the trigger shot with Clomid in January- this was my first month doing the trigger shot- the difference being I took Femara. Yes, I took guaifenesin too.. it's recommended by A LOT of people who do take Clomid bc of the negative affects that Clomid can have on the lining. I DID feel very dry when I took it. It can only help.. just don't take it after ovulation so there is no potential impact for the baby..
> 
> I am feeling ok since the IUI.. the 2ww seems a lot harder this time.. I think bc it's all a reminder of the miscarriage honestly. (SIGH) BUT, I will get through it either way!!!

So what day do you start taking the muccinex? Thanks I will def wait two days after clomid to test w/ opks! and i will def use the muccinex to help w/ the lining. and what exactly does the trigger shot do? does it just make you ovulate on that day or what? will the doc tell us when to bd? lol. sorry so many questions... getting myself prepared! lol. glad to hear that your feeling ok after the iui! and yes the dreaded 2ww.... I cant wait to be back at that point! and I know how you feel about the m/c and thinking about it. sometimes I feel like I wont be better til I have a baby in my arms! :) one day we will. :)


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hi Everyone!!!
I have read all 500 posts now, so I'm all caught up. With the time change it's hard. I have been in quite the 'mood' tonight. I get like this both when AF is going to arrive or pregnant. My son has been sick the past few days, so he has worn me bit thin as well. I'm hanging in there.
I have been pretty relaxed though this cycle. Not feeling like I"m going too crazy like last cycle where I had every symptom in the book and then AF arrived. This time I have a handful of symptoms which I guess is typically the case when I'm pregnant. So that's good.
I'm still having mixed feeling though about being pregnant this cycle. My OH is so excited about our trip next march and so is everyone else. But I also keep telling myself that a BABY would make everything A-ok!! :) Just hard thinking about that now, when I'm not expecting. 
10 dpo...not testing until I'm late. I can hold-off I think. OH leaves Sunday for Russia/Germany for work, so here I sit for 2 weeks. No baby next month that's forsure.

Ruskie---so happy to hear you are still getting positives!!!
Holly-how have you been feeling lately w/ the pancreatitis stuff? 
Rachel---I looked at your chart, did you pick that Ovulation date or did Fertility friend? Asking b/c by your temps. I would've pinpointed your Oing day on the 11th. Hmm...
CRC---glad you go in to the FS. All sounds positive minus the insurance issue!
THere was another BFP can't remember who know...but YOU know who you are! :) Congrats!!!

Always reading up on you ladies, just don't always have the energy to write! Tonight I enjoyed two glasses of Red wine from South Africa! So, yummy! Now, off to bed!


----------



## Niamh22

Hi ladies i posted near beginning of this thread not caught up due to moving house and internet not set up yet. af due to get me tomorrow. not tested yet mainly as i have not unpacked them. syptoms tender boobs was retching this morning always hungry. piles due to constipation cramping could be due to af on its way. sorry for grammar i.m on my phone. fairy dust to everyone


----------



## Cornish

Dimples and nimah- test!!!!
I've woken up symptomless-which is of course a symptom! Feel really good this morning. Actually as I write this I'm noticing my boobs are tender but other than that- nothing! Still looking out for implantation!!
Have a wonderful day, coming close to testing ladies!xxx


----------



## WoodyA

Morning everyone!

I need a bit of a reality check I think!
I may not have even ovulated yet but I'm getting this overwhelming feeling I'm pregnant and I know I'm setting myself up for an epic fail!!

Been awake since 6.30 this morning which is so unusual for me (I love my bed and it's my day off!) I've got this constant pulling/twinge in the centre of my lower abdomen, don't think it's ovulation pain as it's not localised to either side or ovary area.
I've got no interest in food, no motivation to even fix some cereal.

Since I'm up nice an early anyway got a busy day planned!!
Gonna go get some new bedding and house bits n pieces, then need to measure some windows for new blinds. Then full on house clean. Then if weather picks up do some gardening.

Hubby has got one of his friends round tonight for a ps3 night BOREFEST!!


----------



## WoodyA

So cd 20 today
Ive just been checking my calendar and I'm sure we have dtd enough to get covered!

We dtd:
CD 6, 8, 12, 14, 15, 17, 19

I might have ovulated around CD 14/15
Or I may ovulate CD 21/22

Obviously gonna keep dtd until hubby goes away next week on CD 26
I'll be quite satisfied we have done all we can then!!


----------



## lintu

aww woody, I know how you feel, fertility friend says i ovulated on CD12?? unheard of for me, 9 days early!!!!!

so have either ovulated or am going to now, as its normally CD21.

But i have the most overwhelming feeling that Iv caught, DTD 6,8,10,12,14,15,16,17 & 20 :haha: got a little carried away!!

been off my food, but then starving hungry, my nipples are super sensitive, im constipated, iv developed thrush (that could be from too much BD) and have had stange twingy feeling in my lower abbs :shrug: guess only time will tell


----------



## Cornish

Wow woodya and lintu, def think you've covered all aspects! Fxd for our sticky beans! When are you going to test?x


----------



## WoodyA

lintu said:


> aww woody, I know how you feel, fertility friend says i ovulated on CD12?? unheard of for me, 9 days early!!!!!
> 
> so have either ovulated or am going to now, as its normally CD21.
> 
> But i have the most overwhelming feeling that Iv caught, DTD 6,8,10,12,14,15,16,17 & 20 :haha: got a little carried away!!
> 
> been off my food, but then starving hungry, my nipples are super sensitive, im constipated, iv developed thrush (that could be from too much BD) and have had stange twingy feeling in my lower abbs :shrug: guess only time will tell

Ahhh thrush!!! That was my first symptom when I got my BFP last time!!!
Fx for you!!!


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish said:


> Wow woodya and lintu, def think you've covered all aspects! Fxd for our sticky beans! When are you going to test?x

Gonna try hold out till 18th!!! I'll either be late for AF or 10dpo by then!
By this I mean probably daily from next weekend!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Good morning ladies :flower:

How is everyone doing? A lot of us are half way through (or more) the 2ww now and testing looms!!!! 

I'm beginning to wonder if all my symptoms are in my head now. I'm really doubting my body this cycle for some reason. Maybe because I feel so unwell. If I'm not pregnant I have some serious PMS!!!

Anyway, I'm finding the urge to POAS is leaving me a little. I'm seriously considering just waiting it out til af. I don't know - I might change my mind. 

Today I feel a little sick (VERY like morning sickness) and I still have a mild headache. I've has both of these pretty much the whole time since yesterday morning. I don't want to get my hopes up too much though. 

Last night I watched a really interesting documentary about human reproduction and they featured a lady who was having triplets. Do you think it's a sign???? :rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

Well I'm watching inside the human body from last night (BBC)

How do we ever get pregnant!!


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> How is everyone doing? A lot of us are half way through (or more) the 2ww now and testing looms!!!!
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if all my symptoms are in my head now. I'm really doubting my body this cycle for some reason. Maybe because I feel so unwell. If I'm not pregnant I have some serious PMS!!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm finding the urge to POAS is leaving me a little. I'm seriously considering just waiting it out til af. I don't know - I might change my mind.
> 
> Today I feel a little sick (VERY like morning sickness) and I still have a mild headache. I've has both of these pretty much the whole time since yesterday morning. I don't want to get my hopes up too much though.
> 
> Last night I watched a really interesting documentary about human reproduction and they featured a lady who was having triplets. Do you think it's a sign???? :rofl:
> 
> :hugs:

I'm watching that programme now!! That other lady is soooo fertile!! 16 kids!!


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> I'm watching that programme now!! That other lady is soooo fertile!! 16 kids!!

Fertile or mad??? 

Amazing isn't it.. 12 years of her life pregnant. And she looked pretty good on it too!!

I want a lot of kids but ......

Enjoy. I found it fascinating.


----------



## sthorp1179

I missed the documentary last night, I guess I will have to check out iplayer when I have a minute.

I'm 4 DPO and no symptoms at all today, I'm still waiting for my IC's in the post so resisting the urge to test so far quite well :wacko: God help me when they arrive, I've ordered loads so I might just do them anyway to satisfy my urge to poas! I'm not really discouraged by a BFN at the moment until I see AF!!!
:haha:

I'm hating this TWW already feels like two months...


----------



## lintu

Cornish said:


> Wow woodya and lintu, def think you've covered all aspects! Fxd for our sticky beans! When are you going to test?x

Not sure, if I have ov early then AF is due next Thursday , just going to keep an eye on my temps and try not to get too excited xxx

I didn't get thrush last time :shrug: it's awful I hate the bloody thing, haven't had it for ages :(


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> CRC~ yes, don't start testing w/ opks til 2 days after your cd9 dose.. bc you may get a + and it won't be acccurate. I took it cd3-7... every doctor does the cd's differently .. and some switch it up.. like if you do 5-9 for 2 months and it doesn't work, sometimes they switch it to cd3-7 or vice versa. I didn't do the trigger shot with Clomid in January- this was my first month doing the trigger shot- the difference being I took Femara. Yes, I took guaifenesin too.. it's recommended by A LOT of people who do take Clomid bc of the negative affects that Clomid can have on the lining. I DID feel very dry when I took it. It can only help.. just don't take it after ovulation so there is no potential impact for the baby..
> 
> I am feeling ok since the IUI.. the 2ww seems a lot harder this time.. I think bc it's all a reminder of the miscarriage honestly. (SIGH) BUT, I will get through it either way!!!
> 
> So what day do you start taking the muccinex? Thanks I will def wait two days after clomid to test w/ opks! and i will def use the muccinex to help w/ the lining. and what exactly does the trigger shot do? does it just make you ovulate on that day or what? will the doc tell us when to bd? lol. sorry so many questions... getting myself prepared! lol. glad to hear that your feeling ok after the iui! and yes the dreaded 2ww.... I cant wait to be back at that point! and I know how you feel about the m/c and thinking about it. sometimes I feel like I wont be better til I have a baby in my arms! :) one day we will. :)Click to expand...

I'd start the mucinex about 5 days before your normal O date.. and if you don't know what day you O..then just start it 2 days after you last dose of Clomid. The trigger shot forces you to ovulate.. so it's a very controlled and timed thing. Are you doing an IUI? If you are.. you should BD as you normally have~ just don't BD the night before the IUI.. if you're not doing an IUI ~ then just have sex as you normally always do! 

I 100% relate ... I feel like until I actually safely give birth~ I'll feel anxious!


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> So cd 20 today
> Ive just been checking my calendar and I'm sure we have dtd enough to get covered!
> 
> We dtd:
> CD 6, 8, 12, 14, 15, 17, 19
> 
> I might have ovulated around CD 14/15
> Or I may ovulate CD 21/22
> 
> Obviously gonna keep dtd until hubby goes away next week on CD 26
> I'll be quite satisfied we have done all we can then!!

Sounds like you've done everything you can to have it covered!! lots of dust for you!!! 

:dust:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> How is everyone doing? A lot of us are half way through (or more) the 2ww now and testing looms!!!!
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if all my symptoms are in my head now. I'm really doubting my body this cycle for some reason. Maybe because I feel so unwell. If I'm not pregnant I have some serious PMS!!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm finding the urge to POAS is leaving me a little. I'm seriously considering just waiting it out til af. I don't know - I might change my mind.
> 
> Today I feel a little sick (VERY like morning sickness) and I still have a mild headache. I've has both of these pretty much the whole time since yesterday morning. I don't want to get my hopes up too much though.
> 
> Last night I watched a really interesting documentary about human reproduction and they featured a lady who was having triplets. Do you think it's a sign???? :rofl:
> 
> :hugs:

lol... I don't doubt it!! :baby::baby::baby:

I feel the same.. I'm having some SERIOUS PMS lately!!! :nope:


----------



## hollyw79

dimplesmagee said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> I have read all 500 posts now, so I'm all caught up. With the time change it's hard. I have been in quite the 'mood' tonight. I get like this both when AF is going to arrive or pregnant. My son has been sick the past few days, so he has worn me bit thin as well. I'm hanging in there.
> I have been pretty relaxed though this cycle. Not feeling like I"m going too crazy like last cycle where I had every symptom in the book and then AF arrived. This time I have a handful of symptoms which I guess is typically the case when I'm pregnant. So that's good.
> I'm still having mixed feeling though about being pregnant this cycle. My OH is so excited about our trip next march and so is everyone else. But I also keep telling myself that a BABY would make everything A-ok!! :) Just hard thinking about that now, when I'm not expecting.
> 10 dpo...not testing until I'm late. I can hold-off I think. OH leaves Sunday for Russia/Germany for work, so here I sit for 2 weeks. No baby next month that's forsure.
> 
> Ruskie---so happy to hear you are still getting positives!!!
> Holly-how have you been feeling lately w/ the pancreatitis stuff?
> Rachel---I looked at your chart, did you pick that Ovulation date or did Fertility friend? Asking b/c by your temps. I would've pinpointed your Oing day on the 11th. Hmm...
> CRC---glad you go in to the FS. All sounds positive minus the insurance issue!
> THere was another BFP can't remember who know...but YOU know who you are! :) Congrats!!!
> 
> Always reading up on you ladies, just don't always have the energy to write! Tonight I enjoyed two glasses of Red wine from South Africa! So, yummy! Now, off to bed!

I've been wondering how you were! :flower: Relaxed is a good thing!!! :hugs: So you don't think you could get preggo next month if not this month?? He's going to be gone only about 2 wks, right?? 

I've been doing ok.. no issues with my pancreas so far.. FX'd!!! Thanks for asking! :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> lol... I don't doubt it!! :baby::baby::baby:
> 
> I feel the same.. I'm having some SERIOUS PMS lately!!! :nope:

I hope so... I mean I'd be happy with one so triplets would be a BONUS!!!!

PMS sucks doesn't it... I'm more and more sure that's what it is. Gut feeling I'm not pregnant this month. I mean I know I'm not out and all that but I just don't feel it at all - I think the symptoms are PMS and/or in my head. 

Ho hum - on to June!! 

:hugs:


----------



## mercedes2010

Morning ladies (or afternoon, depending on where you are!) :flower:

No more symptoms except I'm crabby as hell, and that full feeling down below has gone away. Feels so much like PMS! My ticker says five more days to testing but I'm dreading seeing that BFN!! :sad2:

My feeling is we DTD too soon (couldn't be helped as he had to leave the next day) and we missed the egg. My OPK was posi. but still only JUST! I'm only hoping the little :spermy: stuck around long enough for that hard-headed egg!!!! I know they live for up to five days, still I wish we could have BD'd closer to OV...I feel like I'm going crazy with these thoughts!!


----------



## mercedes2010

WoodyA said:


> Well I'm watching inside the human body from last night (BBC)
> 
> How do we ever get pregnant!!

I wonder that myself all the time!


----------



## Cornish

Just watched inside the human body and now crying my eyes out!!


----------



## Hanskiz

My sister is 12 weeks pregnant.


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> lol... I don't doubt it!! :baby::baby::baby:
> 
> I feel the same.. I'm having some SERIOUS PMS lately!!! :nope:
> 
> I hope so... I mean I'd be happy with one so triplets would be a BONUS!!!!
> 
> PMS sucks doesn't it... I'm more and more sure that's what it is. Gut feeling I'm not pregnant this month. I mean I know I'm not out and all that but I just don't feel it at all - I think the symptoms are PMS and/or in my head.
> 
> Ho hum - on to June!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I know I'm trying not to think about ANYTHING right now bc it simply does NO good!!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> My sister is 12 weeks pregnant.


WHA???? did you just find this out??


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> CRC~ yes, don't start testing w/ opks til 2 days after your cd9 dose.. bc you may get a + and it won't be acccurate. I took it cd3-7... every doctor does the cd's differently .. and some switch it up.. like if you do 5-9 for 2 months and it doesn't work, sometimes they switch it to cd3-7 or vice versa. I didn't do the trigger shot with Clomid in January- this was my first month doing the trigger shot- the difference being I took Femara. Yes, I took guaifenesin too.. it's recommended by A LOT of people who do take Clomid bc of the negative affects that Clomid can have on the lining. I DID feel very dry when I took it. It can only help.. just don't take it after ovulation so there is no potential impact for the baby..
> 
> I am feeling ok since the IUI.. the 2ww seems a lot harder this time.. I think bc it's all a reminder of the miscarriage honestly. (SIGH) BUT, I will get through it either way!!!
> 
> So what day do you start taking the muccinex? Thanks I will def wait two days after clomid to test w/ opks! and i will def use the muccinex to help w/ the lining. and what exactly does the trigger shot do? does it just make you ovulate on that day or what? will the doc tell us when to bd? lol. sorry so many questions... getting myself prepared! lol. glad to hear that your feeling ok after the iui! and yes the dreaded 2ww.... I cant wait to be back at that point! and I know how you feel about the m/c and thinking about it. sometimes I feel like I wont be better til I have a baby in my arms! :) one day we will. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'd start the mucinex about 5 days before your normal O date.. and if you don't know what day you O..then just start it 2 days after you last dose of Clomid. The trigger shot forces you to ovulate.. so it's a very controlled and timed thing. Are you doing an IUI? If you are.. you should BD as you normally have~ just don't BD the night before the IUI.. if you're not doing an IUI ~ then just have sex as you normally always do!
> 
> I 100% relate ... I feel like until I actually safely give birth~ I'll feel anxious!Click to expand...

We are not doing the iui this time.... so I should start the mucinex 5 days before O? I O'd last month on cd15 and the two months before on cd14. so how do I know what day im going to be giving the trigger shot? do they determine that at my u/s on friday the 13th? what are they looking at in the u/s?? the follicles? and are the follicles what release the egg?? what day did you O this month? did they determine when for you to take the shot?


----------



## hollyw79

mercedes2010 said:


> Morning ladies (or afternoon, depending on where you are!) :flower:
> 
> No more symptoms except I'm crabby as hell, and that full feeling down below has gone away. Feels so much like PMS! My ticker says five more days to testing but I'm dreading seeing that BFN!! :sad2:
> 
> My feeling is we DTD too soon (couldn't be helped as he had to leave the next day) and we missed the egg. My OPK was posi. but still only JUST! I'm only hoping the little :spermy: stuck around long enough for that hard-headed egg!!!! I know they live for up to five days, still I wish we could have BD'd closer to OV...I feel like I'm going crazy with these thoughts!!

Well, it's FOR SURE possible .. especially since :spermy: can live up to 5 days! 

Sounds like a few of us are experiencing PMS..:growlmad: let's just hope it's mood changes from hormones & being pregnant!


----------



## CRC25

Hanskiz said:


> My sister is 12 weeks pregnant.

O gosh! didnt you just find out that they were going to start trying again??


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> My sister is 12 weeks pregnant.
> 
> 
> WHA???? did you just find this out??Click to expand...

Yes. I feel awful. I so want to be happy for her but I'm just hideously, disgustingly jealous and upset. I can't stop crying.


----------



## Hanskiz

CRC25 said:


> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> My sister is 12 weeks pregnant.
> 
> O gosh! didnt you just find out that they were going to start trying again??Click to expand...

I knew it was a possibility - it means she found out just after I mc'd. I feel sick.


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> CRC~ yes, don't start testing w/ opks til 2 days after your cd9 dose.. bc you may get a + and it won't be acccurate. I took it cd3-7... every doctor does the cd's differently .. and some switch it up.. like if you do 5-9 for 2 months and it doesn't work, sometimes they switch it to cd3-7 or vice versa. I didn't do the trigger shot with Clomid in January- this was my first month doing the trigger shot- the difference being I took Femara. Yes, I took guaifenesin too.. it's recommended by A LOT of people who do take Clomid bc of the negative affects that Clomid can have on the lining. I DID feel very dry when I took it. It can only help.. just don't take it after ovulation so there is no potential impact for the baby..
> 
> I am feeling ok since the IUI.. the 2ww seems a lot harder this time.. I think bc it's all a reminder of the miscarriage honestly. (SIGH) BUT, I will get through it either way!!!
> 
> So what day do you start taking the muccinex? Thanks I will def wait two days after clomid to test w/ opks! and i will def use the muccinex to help w/ the lining. and what exactly does the trigger shot do? does it just make you ovulate on that day or what? will the doc tell us when to bd? lol. sorry so many questions... getting myself prepared! lol. glad to hear that your feeling ok after the iui! and yes the dreaded 2ww.... I cant wait to be back at that point! and I know how you feel about the m/c and thinking about it. sometimes I feel like I wont be better til I have a baby in my arms! :) one day we will. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'd start the mucinex about 5 days before your normal O date.. and if you don't know what day you O..then just start it 2 days after you last dose of Clomid. The trigger shot forces you to ovulate.. so it's a very controlled and timed thing. Are you doing an IUI? If you are.. you should BD as you normally have~ just don't BD the night before the IUI.. if you're not doing an IUI ~ then just have sex as you normally always do!
> 
> I 100% relate ... I feel like until I actually safely give birth~ I'll feel anxious!Click to expand...
> 
> We are not doing the iui this time.... so I should start the mucinex 5 days before O? I O'd last month on cd15 and the two months before on cd14. so how do I know what day im going to be giving the trigger shot? do they determine that at my u/s on friday the 13th? what are they looking at in the u/s?? the follicles? and are the follicles what release the egg?? what day did you O this month? did they determine when for you to take the shot?Click to expand...

I'd start mucinex on cd11. I'm kinda surprised that you are getting a trigger shot w.o having an IUI.. Usually the trigger shot is done to time IUI or IVF.. I'm sure it WILL for sure be determined when you get an u/s to see how far your follicles are. They will be looking @ the size and # of your follicles. The follicles hold the egg. I didn't O on my own this month- I almost always O on cd14 or cd15 and I was getting frustrated- went for an u/s on cd15 and still did not have a + opk- so that's why they triggered O for me bc I was having an IUI- so I triggered on cd15 and probably O'd on cd16.. apparently you can O anywhere from 24-40 hours after the trigger shot. I'd make sure you have sex DAILY starting cd12 until 2-3 days AFTER your trigger shot.


----------



## CRC25

Dimplesmagee---- Yes, I am very excited to get my bloodwork back and so fourth and see what happens from there! keep us updated on this month! I totally understand what you mean about hte trip and the baby.... i would pick a baby over a trip anyday! lol. What day your af due? I hope that you son is feeling better too!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> My sister is 12 weeks pregnant.
> 
> O gosh! didnt you just find out that they were going to start trying again??Click to expand...
> 
> I knew it was a possibility - it means she found out just after I mc'd. I feel sick.Click to expand...

Oh man :( I KNOW that would upset me SO much. I have a sister who got married one month exactly after me- (I was in Oct- her in Nov) - and I know they supposedly are not trying yet- but I tell ya- I am GLAD bc I feel like it would hurt like hell if she got preggo before me as I've been trying a lot longer and had the mc and such. It's FOR SURE crossed my mind. I'm so sorry my dear.. I know this is really hard to swallow :(


----------



## CRC25

Hanskiz said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> My sister is 12 weeks pregnant.
> 
> O gosh! didnt you just find out that they were going to start trying again??Click to expand...
> 
> I knew it was a possibility - it means she found out just after I mc'd. I feel sick.Click to expand...

I am so sorry! after I mcd my sister n law was pregnant with their first child and now my neice is one month old and now they are telling me I need to HURRY up and get pregnant so they can start again. Im like are you kidding me!


----------



## Cornish

Oh Hanskiz I'm so sorry, I'm now crying once again! I hope you get you bfp next week so you can share a happy time with your sister. Xxx


----------



## mercedes2010

Aw, Hanskiz, I know how you feel. Some girl where I work is always preggo it seems (she has four now) and has no trouble at all! Why me??? I want to scream. I mean I'm happy for her, but it just seems soooo unfair! I hope you get your BFP this month!! Lots of baby dust your way!! :hugs:

Back to symptoms for a moment: I had a two-egg omelet this morning for breakfast. I HATE HATE HATE eggs, but today I was really craving them! PMS or early pregnancy? I'm pulling out my hair!! :haha:

Any symptoms from anyone else?


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> CRC~ yes, don't start testing w/ opks til 2 days after your cd9 dose.. bc you may get a + and it won't be acccurate. I took it cd3-7... every doctor does the cd's differently .. and some switch it up.. like if you do 5-9 for 2 months and it doesn't work, sometimes they switch it to cd3-7 or vice versa. I didn't do the trigger shot with Clomid in January- this was my first month doing the trigger shot- the difference being I took Femara. Yes, I took guaifenesin too.. it's recommended by A LOT of people who do take Clomid bc of the negative affects that Clomid can have on the lining. I DID feel very dry when I took it. It can only help.. just don't take it after ovulation so there is no potential impact for the baby..
> 
> I am feeling ok since the IUI.. the 2ww seems a lot harder this time.. I think bc it's all a reminder of the miscarriage honestly. (SIGH) BUT, I will get through it either way!!!
> 
> So what day do you start taking the muccinex? Thanks I will def wait two days after clomid to test w/ opks! and i will def use the muccinex to help w/ the lining. and what exactly does the trigger shot do? does it just make you ovulate on that day or what? will the doc tell us when to bd? lol. sorry so many questions... getting myself prepared! lol. glad to hear that your feeling ok after the iui! and yes the dreaded 2ww.... I cant wait to be back at that point! and I know how you feel about the m/c and thinking about it. sometimes I feel like I wont be better til I have a baby in my arms! :) one day we will. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'd start the mucinex about 5 days before your normal O date.. and if you don't know what day you O..then just start it 2 days after you last dose of Clomid. The trigger shot forces you to ovulate.. so it's a very controlled and timed thing. Are you doing an IUI? If you are.. you should BD as you normally have~ just don't BD the night before the IUI.. if you're not doing an IUI ~ then just have sex as you normally always do!
> 
> I 100% relate ... I feel like until I actually safely give birth~ I'll feel anxious!Click to expand...
> 
> We are not doing the iui this time.... so I should start the mucinex 5 days before O? I O'd last month on cd15 and the two months before on cd14. so how do I know what day im going to be giving the trigger shot? do they determine that at my u/s on friday the 13th? what are they looking at in the u/s?? the follicles? and are the follicles what release the egg?? what day did you O this month? did they determine when for you to take the shot?Click to expand...
> 
> I'd start mucinex on cd11. I'm kinda surprised that you are getting a trigger shot w.o having an IUI.. Usually the trigger shot is done to time IUI or IVF.. I'm sure it WILL for sure be determined when you get an u/s to see how far your follicles are. They will be looking @ the size and # of your follicles. The follicles hold the egg. I didn't O on my own this month- I almost always O on cd14 or cd15 and I was getting frustrated- went for an u/s on cd15 and still did not have a + opk- so that's why they triggered O for me bc I was having an IUI- so I triggered on cd15 and probably O'd on cd16.. apparently you can O anywhere from 24-40 hours after the trigger shot. I'd make sure you have sex DAILY starting cd12 until 2-3 days AFTER your trigger shot.Click to expand...

Im not sure why i am taking the trigger shot either. lol. they ordered it for me nad its being shipped to my dh's work today.... Im excited to see the u/s then to see if I have good follicles. how were your follicles this month? does the meds affect the ability to O on your own? maybe if so thats why Im getting the trigger shot?? so what day did they do the iui for you? so my dh is having his sperm analysis next friday which is is cd11 for me so guess we will start bding the day after that b/c they said we cnt bd up to 2-5 days before the analysis.... so guess we wont start til cd12 thru cd and up to 40 hours after the shot! lol. I love the timing of this! lol Thank you! what day is your af due this month?


----------



## hollyw79

CRC~ My doc did say with Femara that sometimes it can affect the ability to O~ but I've never heard that about Clomid. It certainly can't hurt though~ better to have the trigger shot than not- just remember too the trigger shot will cause you to get a false positive on a HPT for up to 10 days after. They did the IUI for me on cd16.. my follicles were good.. I had 4 total.. by the time the IUI rolled around~ there were 2 that were of good size- one was 19-20mm and the other was about 15-16mm... you need AT LEAST for the follicle to be 14-15mm @ the time of trigger or the egg won't be developed enough. 

For your DH's sperm analysis- don't have him abstain longer than 2-3 days- 5 is TOO MUCH and can skew the results and make there be a lot more dead sperm in there.. 2-3 days is more of an ideal to get an accurate picture. 

AF is due the 14th of the month... can't WAIT to test- waiting sucks! :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

mercedes2010 said:


> Aw, Hanskiz, I know how you feel. Some girl where I work is always preggo it seems (she has four now) and has no trouble at all! Why me??? I want to scream. I mean I'm happy for her, but it just seems soooo unfair! I hope you get your BFP this month!! Lots of baby dust your way!! :hugs:
> 
> Back to symptoms for a moment: I had a two-egg omelet this morning for breakfast. I HATE HATE HATE eggs, but today I was really craving them! PMS or early pregnancy? I'm pulling out my hair!! :haha:
> 
> Any symptoms from anyone else?

yeah- I found out yesterday a friend was cooking her 4th... :nope: sooooo easy for some!


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC~ My doc did say with Femara that sometimes it can affect the ability to O~ but I've never heard that about Clomid. It certainly can't hurt though~ better to have the trigger shot than not- just remember too the trigger shot will cause you to get a false positive on a HPT for up to 10 days after. They did the IUI for me on cd16.. my follicles were good.. I had 4 total.. by the time the IUI rolled around~ there were 2 that were of good size- one was 19-20mm and the other was about 15-16mm... you need AT LEAST for the follicle to be 14-15mm @ the time of trigger or the egg won't be developed enough.
> 
> For your DH's sperm analysis- don't have him abstain longer than 2-3 days- 5 is TOO MUCH and can skew the results and make there be a lot more dead sperm in there.. 2-3 days is more of an ideal to get an accurate picture.
> 
> AF is due the 14th of the month... can't WAIT to test- waiting sucks! :haha:

Wonder why they are having me do the shot to cover all bases. better safe then sorry.... thank you for all the helpful info.... I will not test w/ hpt. lol. dont want to see a false positive... so do I start testing 2 or 3 days after clomid? Im excited for my u/s to see follicles. lol... it feels good to get the ball rolling! Im excited for you!!! So will bd 3 days before the test! personal question did you help dh get his sample or did he go in alone? lol. my dh wanted to know if we could bd in the room? I said im sure b/c I asked if women go in alot and the lady said most of the time. lol... :dohh:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Holly~ you sure know your stuff about fertility! Impressive. :) Glad you have been feeling better!

Hans~I'm sorry! To go from finding out your sister may be trying to get pregnant, to her announcing "I'm 12 weeks," probably felt like a punch in the ovaries (sry bad pun), but maybe true. My friend who's expecting twins was here the other night. She kept rubbing her belly constantly, and even interrupted me to ask her OH where one of the babies was lying. Then she woulld take real deep breaths...I wonder if I was like that when I was pregnant??? If so, next time will be different! :) Anyway...it's just hard 
sometimes. I know w/ my due date approaching I've shed more tears lately.

CRC~ I O'd this month on CD 14...so my guess is AF will show either M/T that would make for a 28/29 day cycle. Last month I O'd on CD 11, and AF arrived on CD 26. So...she should be here anytime!!! I might test tomorrow only b/c my husband leaves on Sunday and if for some reason I get a + I want him to know before he goes!

Symptoms at 11 dpo:
bloated (I swear I get ovulation pudge!)
Tired
Moody
backache last night 
vivid dreams (strange one this AM...I was in a camper w/ two men and in another scene an ambulance w/ the same guys! Have no idea who they were, but one was hot. lol! :laugh2:
My CM is more wet than it is creamy or dry...but I get that way sometimes before AF
Weepy


----------



## hollyw79

CRC~ welllll ~ you sort of WANT to test to know that the trigger is out of your system so if you DO get a BFP, you know it's accurate. It's like a catch 22. 

"so do I start testing 2 or 3 days after clomid?".. Not sure what you're asking about here? opk's??? or hpts?? 

No, I didn't go in with DH to get his sample.. You can't have sex as it skews the results nor can you do anything that would get saliva or anything there.. it has to be au naturale.. I'm sure you could go in to help turn him on but really only with your hands.. lol.. I think SOMETIMES you can get a collection "condom" and have sex.. I THINK.. but we weren't offered that and I don't know if it really is as good as in a cup... I'd say if it's more of a turn on for you to be in there and it will help your DH do his biz on his own- then go in.. but I personally did not.. I didn't want HIM to stress or be anxious at all bc I was sitting there "watching" you know?


----------



## Neversaynever

Hanskiz...:hugs: hun, it must be so hard to accept that news. All I can say is we all understand how you feel and we're all here for you :hugs:

I'm so thankful it's Friday :flower:

XxX


----------



## Hanskiz

Big sigh.. Deep breath. 

Just got to accept my sister is pregnant. 

I think it might take a while. Every time I think about it I start crying. I feel physically sick that life can be so cruel. It's not her fault. She's been talking about trying for number 3 for ages. She must have conceived the week I found out I'd lost. 

I don't know what to feel to be honest. I'm heartbroken.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hanskiz: I'm very sorry about what you are dealing with. I know exactly how you feel. All I can say is at least it is your sister whom you love and you know she had been trying for a while. That should give you just a bit of comfort when you recover from being so hurt. I'm having an issue very similar, but the whole thing just upsets me alll the way around... My sister in law found out we m/c, and now they are trying again for #2, even though they had said they were going to wait to TTC. It's because they realized we were pregnant, and could have stolen their spotlight, and the attention would have been off of them, so they have decided to use this to their ADVANTAGE and conceive will we were still mourning our loss and having to wait a cycle. And I'm sure she will get pregnant the first month of trying, because that's just how her life is... She gets everything she wants. And I will have to deal with her rubbing it in every chance she gets. What I'm trying to say is it all just sucks, and it's so unfair for us. But we have to try and stay focused on ourselves and our own little family, and have faith that it will be us in God's time. Hope this helped. -Heather


----------



## Hanskiz

Thank you all for your kind messages. :flower:

The thing that frightens me most right now is if I feel this awful when there is still an inkling of hope for me this month, how on earth am I going to cope when af shows next week??? 

I just want to curl up and forget all about everything right now.


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Thank you all for your kind messages. :flower:
> 
> The thing that frightens me most right now is if I feel this awful when there is still an inkling of hope for me this month, how on earth am I going to cope when af shows next week???
> 
> I just want to curl up and forget all about everything right now.

:friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends:

big, big hugs for you!!! :hugs:

I am hoping and praying that you get some GREAT news this month my dear.. It CAN happen!!!! 

:dust:


----------



## sthorp1179

Hanskiz :hugs:

I'm sorry you have had this news, I'm sure your sister was equally feeling bad for telling you that she was pregnant knowing you so badly want a baby too. Your day will come soon I'm sure...its extra hard when you have had a m/c because you put all that extra pressure on yourself that this cycle will be your turn for a BFP and the devastation when AF arrives finally but lets keep ourselves positive, May is going to be the month of OUR BFP, we are on a lucky thread already and we are not out yet!

When I was was pregnant with my DD 4 years ago I felt very awkward announcing my BFP to DH's family because he had an older sister who had ttc for a number of years before having IVF treatment. She conceived and her first scan showed twins but her 12 week scan showed that they had failed to develop past 7 weeks. My BFP came about 5 months after that had happened and I felt awful knowing that we had had it so easy and she was having to go through all the treatment of IVF, however on her next cycle of IVF she conceived a singleton and we became pregnancy buddies! She gave birth to a DS three months after me (and had lots of hands on experience with my DD before her bundle came along).

:hugs: to you and your DH and come on May :bfp:


----------



## MRS_HJO

:hugs: I know what you mean. I know I will be devastated when I get a BFN or AF shows up. This is my first month back TTC since our loss, and I didn't think it would be so tough emotionally on me. I'm keeping great thoughts for you! We have to stay positive.


----------



## Cornish

Let's try to get some positives in our lovely may bfp thread. I truly nebelieve we will get some great news on here soon. Who is first to test?xx


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC~ welllll ~ you sort of WANT to test to know that the trigger is out of your system so if you DO get a BFP, you know it's accurate. It's like a catch 22.
> 
> "so do I start testing 2 or 3 days after clomid?".. Not sure what you're asking about here? opk's??? or hpts??
> 
> No, I didn't go in with DH to get his sample.. You can't have sex as it skews the results nor can you do anything that would get saliva or anything there.. it has to be au naturale.. I'm sure you could go in to help turn him on but really only with your hands.. lol.. I think SOMETIMES you can get a collection "condom" and have sex.. I THINK.. but we weren't offered that and I don't know if it really is as good as in a cup... I'd say if it's more of a turn on for you to be in there and it will help your DH do his biz on his own- then go in.. but I personally did not.. I didn't want HIM to stress or be anxious at all bc I was sitting there "watching" you know?

Asking about opk's 2 or 3 days after last dose of clomid.... well i just changed our appt b/c I thought I could help him but now after you said that I kinda wanna change it back... lol. I thought I could be of some assistance. I also wanted him to see the u/s so he could hear what doc. has to say. guess Ill leave it the way it is. Well I start the first dose of Clomid tom. :/ Im super nervous!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Good idea Cornish. Maybe we should have one post where we can add in everyone's test date so we can all keep track? I don't mind doing it if that's okay with everyone? 

My official test day is Wednesday, May 11, and at 12DPO. Although I may break down and test sooner.


----------



## Cornish

Oo I like that idea, mine is 12.5 and I'll be 14-12dpo! But will probably cave early too!


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Let's try to get some positives in our lovely may bfp thread. I truly nebelieve we will get some great news on here soon. Who is first to test?xx

I might test Sunday - depends how I feel. If I think I can handle seeing a BFN then I'll do it, if not then I'll wait. 

Still no sign of implantation spotting.... Still feel sick and headachey but that might just be the news. I've got a touch of an upset tummy too - I won't ask if that's a symptom cos EVERYTHING is!


----------



## Cornish

I've had no spotting either, but doesn't it only happen to a small %? google time!


----------



## Hanskiz

Ok, I like the idea of an OFFICIAL test day!!

My OFFICIAL test date is Monday 9th May at 11dpo. I got a bfp in December at 11dpo and I'm pretty sure my DD was 11dpo too. Must be a good day for me!!

I have just thought of something positive - last time my sister announced she was pregnant was 5 days before I found out I was pregnant with DD. Here's hoping..... 

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

MRS_HJO said:


> Good idea Cornish. Maybe we should have one post where we can add in everyone's test date so we can all keep track? I don't mind doing it if that's okay with everyone?
> 
> My official test day is Wednesday, May 11, and at 12DPO. Although I may break down and test sooner.

Sure, great idea.. I'm kind of hard bc I'm already testing to see when the trigger shot is out.. but my official testing date is Tuesday May 10th @ 11DPO! :thumbup:


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> I've had no spotting either, but doesn't it only happen to a small %? google time!

I think it's something like 10-20% but apparently if you've had it before (aka me) then you're more likely to get it again. I reckon it's more common than than though.


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> CRC~ welllll ~ you sort of WANT to test to know that the trigger is out of your system so if you DO get a BFP, you know it's accurate. It's like a catch 22.
> 
> "so do I start testing 2 or 3 days after clomid?".. Not sure what you're asking about here? opk's??? or hpts??
> 
> No, I didn't go in with DH to get his sample.. You can't have sex as it skews the results nor can you do anything that would get saliva or anything there.. it has to be au naturale.. I'm sure you could go in to help turn him on but really only with your hands.. lol.. I think SOMETIMES you can get a collection "condom" and have sex.. I THINK.. but we weren't offered that and I don't know if it really is as good as in a cup... I'd say if it's more of a turn on for you to be in there and it will help your DH do his biz on his own- then go in.. but I personally did not.. I didn't want HIM to stress or be anxious at all bc I was sitting there "watching" you know?
> 
> Asking about opk's 2 or 3 days after last dose of clomid.... well i just changed our appt b/c I thought I could help him but now after you said that I kinda wanna change it back... lol. I thought I could be of some assistance. I also wanted him to see the u/s so he could hear what doc. has to say. guess Ill leave it the way it is. Well I start the first dose of Clomid tom. :/ Im super nervous!Click to expand...

yes, start opk's on cd11! :thumbup: Lol.. wellll you COULD help him but I just didn't want to be in there and have something go array.. I figured he knows well enough how to do it on his own :rofl: Probably quicker too :haha:


----------



## Cornish

Google says its a less common sign, happening to 20-30% so def could be in the 70-80% it doesn't happen to!


----------



## Cornish

How many dpo is it best to test? Great positive Hanskiz!!! Fxd.xx


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Google says its a less common sign, happening to 20-30% so def could be in the 70-80% it doesn't happen to!

Well I shall try not to get too hung up on it then. 

I now have a splitting headache from crying too much earlier. I'm also attractively blotchy - which goes well with my hormonal pimples. LOOKING GOOD!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> How many dpo is it best to test? Great positive Hanskiz!!! Fxd.xx

For accuarate results it is best to wait until the day your period is missed. For crazy ladies like us it is best to wait until about 10dpo!


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> CRC~ welllll ~ you sort of WANT to test to know that the trigger is out of your system so if you DO get a BFP, you know it's accurate. It's like a catch 22.
> 
> "so do I start testing 2 or 3 days after clomid?".. Not sure what you're asking about here? opk's??? or hpts??
> 
> No, I didn't go in with DH to get his sample.. You can't have sex as it skews the results nor can you do anything that would get saliva or anything there.. it has to be au naturale.. I'm sure you could go in to help turn him on but really only with your hands.. lol.. I think SOMETIMES you can get a collection "condom" and have sex.. I THINK.. but we weren't offered that and I don't know if it really is as good as in a cup... I'd say if it's more of a turn on for you to be in there and it will help your DH do his biz on his own- then go in.. but I personally did not.. I didn't want HIM to stress or be anxious at all bc I was sitting there "watching" you know?
> 
> Asking about opk's 2 or 3 days after last dose of clomid.... well i just changed our appt b/c I thought I could help him but now after you said that I kinda wanna change it back... lol. I thought I could be of some assistance. I also wanted him to see the u/s so he could hear what doc. has to say. guess Ill leave it the way it is. Well I start the first dose of Clomid tom. :/ Im super nervous!Click to expand...
> 
> yes, start opk's on cd11! :thumbup: Lol.. wellll you COULD help him but I just didn't want to be in there and have something go array.. I figured he knows well enough how to do it on his own :rofl: Probably quicker too :haha:Click to expand...

Oh yeah I totally agree w/ you! It will def. be faster and hes very experinced ! lol. :dohh: did you have any side effects when you took clomid?


----------



## Cornish

Wow, 10 dpo is so not far away.x


----------



## MRS_HJO

*Here Is The Official Test Days & Results!!!*



HANSKIZ: :bfp: :yipee:

VONZ: :bfp: :yipee: 

NIAMH22: :bfp: :yipee:

DIMPLESMAGEE: :nope: :hugs:

HOLLYW79: :bfp: :yipee:

BABYBABA: TUESDAY, MAY 10, FINGERS CROSSED

MRS_HJO: :nope: :hugs:

NEVERSAYNEVER: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11 FINGERS CROSSED

WOODYA: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11, FINGERS CROSSED

CORNISH: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED

STHORP1179: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED

LINTU: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED

AMYROSE2: THURSDAY, MAY 12

MOONBEAM: :nope: :hugs:

LITTLEBIRD: TUESDAY, MAY 24

RACHELBUBBLE: WEDNESDAY, MAY 25

NATTYS: SATURDAY, MAY 28

TWEAK0605: MONDAY, MAY 30

MERCEDES2010: :nope: :hugs:

RUSKIEGIRL: :nope: :hugs:


Anyone Else Have A Test Day?!

***I will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 84, Post 837***


----------



## LittleBird

Hanskiz said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> My sister is 12 weeks pregnant.
> 
> 
> WHA???? did you just find this out??Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I feel awful. I so want to be happy for her but I'm just hideously, disgustingly jealous and upset. I can't stop crying.Click to expand...

Aw, Hanskiz. I'm so sorry. I know you love your sister and you want these upset feelings to go away, but it's completely understandable. I saw that post and felt like someone hit me in the stomach, so I'm sure you're feeling sick about it. Don't try to tell yourself it's not there, have a good cry and think about the next steps. You're still in this cycle and we're all praying that you get your BFP and that it can take away some of the pain.


----------



## Hanskiz

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/pregnancy_test_calculator.php

I just had a look at this and it calculates me at 7dpo and tells me not to bother testing until 11dpo. So that would actually be Tuesday not Monday. Question is - do I take the advice of an online calculator or do I give in to POAS urges!!!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Well, the official test day is the day YOU ARE PRETTY SURE you will get a true result. We will all probably test early!


----------



## LittleBird

Hanskiz said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> My sister is 12 weeks pregnant.
> 
> O gosh! didnt you just find out that they were going to start trying again??Click to expand...
> 
> I knew it was a possibility - it means she found out just after I mc'd. I feel sick.Click to expand...

I know how you feel... My BFF was the person I talked to about my MC, waiting for blood test results, going in for the Methotrexate injection, everything. Then a few weeks later, she told me that she was pregnant. On top of that, she's due the same week as another friend from church. I am pretty sure they talked about their pregnancies together -- before she told me she was pregnant. I can understand, I'm sure she didn't want to hurt my feelings, but it still hurts. She's due about a month after I would have been due. :cry:


----------



## LittleBird

Hanskiz said:


> Ok, I like the idea of an OFFICIAL test day!!
> 
> My OFFICIAL test date is Monday 9th May at 11dpo. I got a bfp in December at 11dpo and I'm pretty sure my DD was 11dpo too. Must be a good day for me!!
> 
> I have just thought of something positive - last time my sister announced she was pregnant was 5 days before I found out I was pregnant with DD. Here's hoping.....
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!!!!

Fingers, toes, etc. are all crossed for you.


----------



## sthorp1179

I "officially" am going to start testing on thursday 12th when I should be 10 dpo but I may have a couple of lapses before then!


----------



## LittleBird

Looks like my official test day will be the 24th.


----------



## MRS_HJO

thanks girls, have you on the list! good luck!


----------



## Cornish

That website is confusing me as doesn't give me the results I was going by!! Oh no! What if I've calculated something wrong!!


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> CRC~ welllll ~ you sort of WANT to test to know that the trigger is out of your system so if you DO get a BFP, you know it's accurate. It's like a catch 22.
> 
> "so do I start testing 2 or 3 days after clomid?".. Not sure what you're asking about here? opk's??? or hpts??
> 
> No, I didn't go in with DH to get his sample.. You can't have sex as it skews the results nor can you do anything that would get saliva or anything there.. it has to be au naturale.. I'm sure you could go in to help turn him on but really only with your hands.. lol.. I think SOMETIMES you can get a collection "condom" and have sex.. I THINK.. but we weren't offered that and I don't know if it really is as good as in a cup... I'd say if it's more of a turn on for you to be in there and it will help your DH do his biz on his own- then go in.. but I personally did not.. I didn't want HIM to stress or be anxious at all bc I was sitting there "watching" you know?
> 
> Asking about opk's 2 or 3 days after last dose of clomid.... well i just changed our appt b/c I thought I could help him but now after you said that I kinda wanna change it back... lol. I thought I could be of some assistance. I also wanted him to see the u/s so he could hear what doc. has to say. guess Ill leave it the way it is. Well I start the first dose of Clomid tom. :/ Im super nervous!Click to expand...
> 
> yes, start opk's on cd11! :thumbup: Lol.. wellll you COULD help him but I just didn't want to be in there and have something go array.. I figured he knows well enough how to do it on his own :rofl: Probably quicker too :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah I totally agree w/ you! It will def. be faster and hes very experinced ! lol. :dohh: did you have any side effects when you took clomid?Click to expand...

Clomid gave me headaches.. that's about it.. nothing too bad... I was lucky in that I didn't feel moody or anything- in fact, I felt GREAT- but maybe it's bc I was just soooo darn excited to be getting help!


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> That website is confusing me as doesn't give me the results I was going by!! Oh no! What if I've calculated something wrong!!

What is it saying?

And your calculations shouldn't matter too much as you DTD every other day didn't you?


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> Looks like my official test day will be the 24th.

at least you are closer than me! lol. IM only cd04 :( start my clomid tomorrow! praying it works! how are you feeling? what day are you now?


----------



## hollyw79

MRS_HJO said:


> thanks girls, have you on the list! good luck!

Thanks for putting that together! :hugs:

Great idea!!


----------



## MRS_HJO

if any of you need to me to change anything on the test post, just let me know! gotta go work out now, but i'll be back to make changes or add more.


----------



## Cornish

It's saying af is due fri, I thought it was thurs, and put me at 7dpo. I prob put in wrong info! We dtd on cd8,10,12,15x2 and 17- is that enough? What if I o late!!! Stupidly panicking now!


----------



## Cornish

Thanks hjo, it looks great, love it that you started with the bfp's! Very positive move.x


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> It's saying af is due fri, I thought it was thurs, and put me at 7dpo. I prob put in wrong info! We dtd on cd8,10,12,15x2 and 17- is that enough? What if I o late!!! Stupidly panicking now!

It did that for me too - what did you put your LP at and did you put in O day?


----------



## Neversaynever

Well my official testing day is Wednesday the 11th if I can hold out that long:shrug:

I'm nervous for everyone not just myself :wacko:

XxX


----------



## dimplesmagee

I am going to buy tests today, but only b/c OH is leaving. Otherwise, I really think I could've waited till AF didn't show or arrived. But like I said earlier, if for some strange reason it would show positive I want OH to know!

I will be 12dpo tmrw-so I would think if I was pregnant it should let me know! I have a $2 coupon. haha. :)

So, I guess my official test day is May 7 @ 12 dpo. who am I kidding! If I buy tests you know I will pee on it today! lol!

I luv this thread! You ladies are all such talkers, so it's fun that the thread keeps going!


----------



## Cornish

Hmm no I didn't think I did as not sure when I o, so suppose it's just an average. To be honest I'm only going by last months cycle and cm as I have nothing else to go by! Before mc my cycles were all over the place 30-60 days! Hoping not like that anymore.x


----------



## Cornish

Anhh dimples POAS!!!!!!xxxxx


----------



## lintu

my lord do you ladies not come up for air :rofl:

Can you add me pls, according to ff i ovulated CD12 so AF should be due Thursday 12th, so I gues thats my first test date!


----------



## WoodyA

I'm gonna be testing from the 11th, could only be 10dpo then so unlikely BFP but hey!


----------



## sthorp1179

To try and save my sanity this evening I have poured myself a half glass of rose wine (topped up with lemonade) and OH and I have ordered pizza delivery, yummy. All set for a night of relaxation now so I will say goodnight and probably compare symptoms in the morning!


----------



## Cornish

Next week will be a busy one for poas!x


----------



## Cornish

Enjoy sthorp- sounds perfect.x


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Looks like my official test day will be the 24th.
> 
> at least you are closer than me! lol. IM only cd04 :( start my clomid tomorrow! praying it works! how are you feeling? what day are you now?Click to expand...

I'm CD13 now. Had my ultrasound today with the FS. She said the results were "just ok", but next cycle she would increase the dose because it doesn't look like the Clomid really did anything. Which stinks because I didn't really like the way I felt on it, and I didn't want to consider the possibility of a next cycle. Upping the dose would only make the side effects stronger, I think.

I have one follicle that's at 13mm, but I went back into Holly's journal where she was talking about being at CD11 with two follicles that were much bigger and juicier... She didn't say that this month is out, we're still going to try, but she didn't sound too hopeful. I got my progesterone prescription so I can have it ready after I ovulate. I'll take that for 14 days, then do a HPT and if it's a negative, then I discontinue the progesterone and then AF comes and we're back at the beginning.

So I am trying to be realistic. Hopefully we are still in for a BFP this cycle, but the doctor didn't want me to think that our chances were higher than before.

She did mention that she thinks I'll be ovulating on Sunday or Monday, which was pretty much in line with my normal 30-day cycle. So I don't think the Clomid has set me back, just didn't really help at that dose.


----------



## Cornish

Littlebird, sorry the clonus did not do as hoped and your follicles are not bigger, they still have time to grow though, don't they? Hope you get your bfp.xx


----------



## LittleBird

Cornish said:


> Littlebird, sorry the clonus did not do as hoped and your follicles are not bigger, they still have time to grow though, don't they? Hope you get your bfp.xx

Thanks, Cornish. The biggest one is not as big as we'd like it to be, but yes, we have time. Just watching out now for ovulation and hopefully we'll catch the egg still. I think one of the benefits of a medicine like Clomid is that it causes more than one follicle to mature so your chances of conceiving are increased. But the fact that I have the progesterone prescription makes me feel a little more comfortable. Now I will be able to keep my hormones closer to the correct levels and prevent an early MC if I am lucky enough to catch it. That's definitely a better situation than before, when I just had to sit and wait for the bad news! So, still hopeful here. The only difference since before the appt. is that I have my feet back on the ground. :)


----------



## Fizzio

[/QUOTE]

at least you are closer than me! lol. IM only cd04 :( start my clomid tomorrow! praying it works! how are you feeling? what day are you now?[/QUOTE]



Sticking my head out of lurking to say I'll walk with you CRC as I am CD4 too. Good luck with the Clomid. I'm trying the CBFM for the first time this cycle.

To the rest of you crazy ladies, I'm still lurking but have been reading your posts - blimey it's hard to keep up with you but you have made me smile in a week when I have felt really low - so thank you. Oh and keep those BFPs coming. Congrats to those who have them already and lots of :dust: to those due to test in the next few days xx


----------



## Fizzio

Grrr - lurking means I cant even remember how to post with a quote properly!


----------



## rachelbubble

Hi ladies!!

11dpo today for me!! POAS this morning and BFN. I knew it would be. 

My official testing date will be 14dpo so 9th May! 

Still very tired and got awful stomach aches....

Think i may be joining a June testing thread soon.....

x x x


----------



## MRS_HJO

Okie dokie ladies, I have you all down for your testing dates so far. Anyone else???


----------



## rachelbubble

MRS_HJO said:


> *HERE IS THE OFFICIAL TEST DAY & RESULTS POST!*
> 
> 
> RUSKIEGIRL: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> VONZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> DIMPLESMAGEE: SATURDAY, MAY 7
> 
> RACHELBUBBLE: MONDAY, MAY 9
> 
> HANSKIZ: TUESDAY, MAY 10
> 
> HOLLYW79: TUESDAY, MAY 10
> 
> MRS_HJO: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11
> 
> NEVERSAYNEVER: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11
> 
> WOODYA: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11
> 
> CORNISH: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> STHORP1179: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> LINTU: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> LITTLEBIRD: TUESDAY, MAY 24
> 
> ANYONE ELSE HAVE A TEST DAY?!
> 
> ***I will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 84, Post 837***

WOW!!! Good luck ladies!!!! x x


----------



## dimplesmagee

So, I bought my tests today. The still have buy 1, get 1 free FRER. Just got 2/2-cts. They were burning a hole through my drawer and I tested. Which was silly b/c my urine was quite diluted. It was a clear BFN but something strange happened...hope you don't mind me posted pics. 

There is a pink strip way down on the stick. Weird, huh? I've taken a lot of these tests, and none had this happen. Hmm...
 



Attached Files:







tweak.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 15









IMG_1463.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Babybaba

MRS HJO can you add me to the test list please honey!!! Official test day - may 10th (12 dpo)

wooopp!!! Soo out tho, no symptoms at all!! Aw well!!

Can't wait to see all the bfp tho!!

Lots of baby dust to everyone!
Xoxo


----------



## Cornish

Dimples- I've never seen a line like that! Are you testing again with fmu?xxx


----------



## MRS_HJO

MRS_HJO said:


> *Here Is The Official Test Days & Results!!!*
> 
> 
> RUSKIEGIRL: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> VONZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> DIMPLESMAGEE: SATURDAY, MAY 7
> 
> RACHELBUBBLE: MONDAY, MAY 9
> 
> HANSKIZ: TUESDAY, MAY 10
> 
> HOLLYW79: TUESDAY, MAY 10
> 
> BABYBABA: TUESDAY, MAY 10
> 
> MRS_HJO: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11
> 
> NEVERSAYNEVER: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11
> 
> WOODYA: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11
> 
> CORNISH: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> STHORP1179: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> LINTU: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> LITTLEBIRD: TUESDAY, MAY 24
> 
> Anyone Else Have A Test Day?!
> 
> ***I will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 84, Post 837***


Updated!


----------



## Cornish

Babybaba, no symptoms can be a symptom, so you do have a symptom!!!x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Mine arent :bfp: yet hun , I am waiting for an official frer or digi :bfp: . I pulled my positives off my chart cause i dont trust them , they are to light and arent getting any darker


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> Next week will be a busy one for poas!x

soooooo true! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WoodyA

I'm seriously starting to think AF could be coming early, I have backache and crampy niggles/ pain
It's not as bad as I get with AF but definately noticeable and uncomfortable

I got off the sofa quite quickly earlier and got a massive twinge like I had pulled something, it doubled me over for a few seconds whilst it passed.

I don't want AF!! :(


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> CRC~ welllll ~ you sort of WANT to test to know that the trigger is out of your system so if you DO get a BFP, you know it's accurate. It's like a catch 22.
> 
> "so do I start testing 2 or 3 days after clomid?".. Not sure what you're asking about here? opk's??? or hpts??
> 
> No, I didn't go in with DH to get his sample.. You can't have sex as it skews the results nor can you do anything that would get saliva or anything there.. it has to be au naturale.. I'm sure you could go in to help turn him on but really only with your hands.. lol.. I think SOMETIMES you can get a collection "condom" and have sex.. I THINK.. but we weren't offered that and I don't know if it really is as good as in a cup... I'd say if it's more of a turn on for you to be in there and it will help your DH do his biz on his own- then go in.. but I personally did not.. I didn't want HIM to stress or be anxious at all bc I was sitting there "watching" you know?
> 
> Asking about opk's 2 or 3 days after last dose of clomid.... well i just changed our appt b/c I thought I could help him but now after you said that I kinda wanna change it back... lol. I thought I could be of some assistance. I also wanted him to see the u/s so he could hear what doc. has to say. guess Ill leave it the way it is. Well I start the first dose of Clomid tom. :/ Im super nervous!Click to expand...
> 
> yes, start opk's on cd11! :thumbup: Lol.. wellll you COULD help him but I just didn't want to be in there and have something go array.. I figured he knows well enough how to do it on his own :rofl: Probably quicker too :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah I totally agree w/ you! It will def. be faster and hes very experinced ! lol. :dohh: did you have any side effects when you took clomid?Click to expand...
> 
> Clomid gave me headaches.. that's about it.. nothing too bad... I was lucky in that I didn't feel moody or anything- in fact, I felt GREAT- but maybe it's bc I was just soooo darn excited to be getting help!Click to expand...

I know im literally on cloud nine:cloud9: right now! lol... praying it works! glad to be on the right track and being monitored too! bloodwork was in today but no one was there to give me my results... now gotta wait til mon :(


----------



## WoodyA

Good luck crc xx


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Looks like my official test day will be the 24th.
> 
> at least you are closer than me! lol. IM only cd04 :( start my clomid tomorrow! praying it works! how are you feeling? what day are you now?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm CD13 now. Had my ultrasound today with the FS. She said the results were "just ok", but next cycle she would increase the dose because it doesn't look like the Clomid really did anything. Which stinks because I didn't really like the way I felt on it, and I didn't want to consider the possibility of a next cycle. Upping the dose would only make the side effects stronger, I think.
> 
> I have one follicle that's at 13mm, but I went back into Holly's journal where she was talking about being at CD11 with two follicles that were much bigger and juicier... She didn't say that this month is out, we're still going to try, but she didn't sound too hopeful. I got my progesterone prescription so I can have it ready after I ovulate. I'll take that for 14 days, then do a HPT and if it's a negative, then I discontinue the progesterone and then AF comes and we're back at the beginning.
> 
> So I am trying to be realistic. Hopefully we are still in for a BFP this cycle, but the doctor didn't want me to think that our chances were higher than before.
> 
> She did mention that she thinks I'll be ovulating on Sunday or Monday, which was pretty much in line with my normal 30-day cycle. So I don't think the Clomid has set me back, just didn't really help at that dose.Click to expand...

Well at least it only took one month for the doc. to know to up your dose and maybe you still have a good chance for you follicles! dont get down on yourself just yet! glad to hear that you will still O around the sametime! and what does the progesterone do?


----------



## CRC25

at least you are closer than me! lol. IM only cd04 :( start my clomid tomorrow! praying it works! how are you feeling? what day are you now?[/QUOTE]



Sticking my head out of lurking to say I'll walk with you CRC as I am CD4 too. Good luck with the Clomid. I'm trying the CBFM for the first time this cycle.

To the rest of you crazy ladies, I'm still lurking but have been reading your posts - blimey it's hard to keep up with you but you have made me smile in a week when I have felt really low - so thank you. Oh and keep those BFPs coming. Congrats to those who have them already and lots of :dust: to those due to test in the next few days xx[/QUOTE]
Yah! We will walk on this journey together! :) what do you usually ovulate? im usually day 14 or day 15... not sure what day this month b/c of the clomid and the trigger shot I will be receiving. let me know how you like the cbfm! hows your af? mine usually last 7 days :/ ugh!


----------



## CRC25

WoodyA said:


> Good luck crc xx

Thank you!! I am nervous as I start clomid tom. wating on bloodwork and dh getting semen analysis next friday then will have to wait for those results as well... and getting u/s on friday to check follicles! fingers crossed! good luck to you too!!! :)


----------



## hollyw79

CRC~ it's *DEFINITELY* a great feeling when you have some help and get to try something new!! Darn~ that sucks about the blood work :( Do you think you'll call Monday trying to get the results as soon as they open or will you wait on them?? I know if it were~ I'd be on the phone the minute the office opened! :haha: 

How is your DH feeling about the SA? Is he nervous at all??


----------



## hollyw79

dimplesmagee said:


> So, I bought my tests today. The still have buy 1, get 1 free FRER. Just got 2/2-cts. They were burning a hole through my drawer and I tested. Which was silly b/c my urine was quite diluted. It was a clear BFN but something strange happened...hope you don't mind me posted pics.
> 
> There is a pink strip way down on the stick. Weird, huh? I've taken a lot of these tests, and none had this happen. Hmm...

Hmmm.. that is strange! :shrug: I would definitely retest in the AM with FMU! 

SOoooo much dust for ya!! :dust:


----------



## MRS_HJO

RuskieGirl, I apologize. I thought you had said you had two days of faint lines in a row on an HPT? I'll take off your BFP then if you want me to.


----------



## MRS_HJO

MRS_HJO said:


> *Here Is The Official Test Days & Results!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> VONZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> DIMPLESMAGEE: SATURDAY, MAY 7
> 
> RACHELBUBBLE: MONDAY, MAY 9
> 
> HANSKIZ: TUESDAY, MAY 10
> 
> HOLLYW79: TUESDAY, MAY 10
> 
> BABYBABA: TUESDAY, MAY 10
> 
> MRS_HJO: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11
> 
> NEVERSAYNEVER: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11
> 
> WOODYA: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11
> 
> CORNISH: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> STHORP1179: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> LINTU: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> LITTLEBIRD: TUESDAY, MAY 24
> 
> RUSKIEGIRL: ???
> 
> Anyone Else Have A Test Day?!
> 
> ***I will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 84, Post 837***

Okay, so I updated until Ruskiegirl tells me otherwise. On a side note: Digitals are going to be less sensitive than line tests.


----------



## hollyw79

rachelbubble said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> 11dpo today for me!! POAS this morning and BFN. I knew it would be.
> 
> My official testing date will be 14dpo so 9th May!
> 
> Still very tired and got awful stomach aches....
> 
> Think i may be joining a June testing thread soon.....
> 
> x x x

I'm sorry about the BFN my dear :( Hope you get some good news in 3 days!!! 

:dust:


----------



## mercedes2010

MRS_HJO said:


> Well, the official test day is the day YOU ARE PRETTY SURE you will get a true result. We will all probably test early!

I plan to test May 11th if AF doesn't show up. That's the day it's due, but I might not be able to stop myself testing sooner!!


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Looks like my official test day will be the 24th.
> 
> at least you are closer than me! lol. IM only cd04 :( start my clomid tomorrow! praying it works! how are you feeling? what day are you now?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm CD13 now. Had my ultrasound today with the FS. She said the results were "just ok", but next cycle she would increase the dose because it doesn't look like the Clomid really did anything. Which stinks because I didn't really like the way I felt on it, and I didn't want to consider the possibility of a next cycle. Upping the dose would only make the side effects stronger, I think.
> 
> I have one follicle that's at 13mm, but I went back into Holly's journal where she was talking about being at CD11 with two follicles that were much bigger and juicier... She didn't say that this month is out, we're still going to try, but she didn't sound too hopeful. I got my progesterone prescription so I can have it ready after I ovulate. I'll take that for 14 days, then do a HPT and if it's a negative, then I discontinue the progesterone and then AF comes and we're back at the beginning.
> 
> So I am trying to be realistic. Hopefully we are still in for a BFP this cycle, but the doctor didn't want me to think that our chances were higher than before.
> 
> She did mention that she thinks I'll be ovulating on Sunday or Monday, which was pretty much in line with my normal 30-day cycle. So I don't think the Clomid has set me back, just didn't really help at that dose.Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least it only took one month for the doc. to know to up your dose and maybe you still have a good chance for you follicles! dont get down on yourself just yet! glad to hear that you will still O around the sametime! and what does the progesterone do?Click to expand...

The progesterone will keep my hormones more in balance -- I think that a progesterone deficiency caused my last MC. The symptoms seem to fit pretty well. When I went to the FS originally, I was just hoping for a prescription for progesterone. The Clomid and all the tests were a bonus!


----------



## LittleBird

Ruskiegirl said:


> Mine arent :bfp: yet hun , I am waiting for an official frer or digi :bfp: . I pulled my positives off my chart cause i dont trust them , they are to light and arent getting any darker

Ruskiegirl, I followed you last month, and I had that weird MC right after your chemical pregnancy. I'm really hoping that the tests get darker and you start to feel like you can believe the results. TTCAL is so hard because we have been burned before. I was thinking about it recently, when do we relax and feel like we're ok? After the 1st trimester? After the pregnancy is almost over? I don't know... I'm sorry you're worried! :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Good morning ladies :flower:

I think I may be lurking from now on. My sisters pregnancy has floored me completely - I'm not sure I've ever felt so depressed. I don't want to bring down the positivity on the thread with my misery. 

I'm pretty sure I'm out anyway so maybe I'll see some of you in a couple of weeks when I've got myself together a bit.

Thank you so much for your support. 

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Cornish

Completely understand Hanskiz but please chat to vent anything you want. Always here to support you and look forward to having you bk when you feel ready. Xxxp


----------



## Neversaynever

Hanskiz hun, :hugs: and we will all still be around ready for when you come back. You have been a great support on here and I'm sure everyone will agree that we are just as thankful for your support and witty posts that have kept us going. 

If you need to chat, you know where I am. Also, have you thought about starting a journal? I found it really helpful and still do :flower:

:hugs: and your not out till the hag shows her ugly mush. 

XxX


----------



## Cornish

My journal has been my saving grace on low days.x


----------



## mercedes2010

Hanskiz said:


> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> I think I may be lurking from now on. My sisters pregnancy has floored me completely - I'm not sure I've ever felt so depressed. I don't want to bring down the positivity on the thread with my misery.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm out anyway so maybe I'll see some of you in a couple of weeks when I've got myself together a bit.
> 
> Thank you so much for your support.
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lintu

Hanskiz said:


> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> I think I may be lurking from now on. My sisters pregnancy has floored me completely - I'm not sure I've ever felt so depressed. I don't want to bring down the positivity on the thread with my misery.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm out anyway so maybe I'll see some of you in a couple of weeks when I've got myself together a bit.
> 
> Thank you so much for your support.
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

Awww hanskiz I can't imagine how u feel, if I was in your shoes I would be gutted too, I hope you are feeling yourself soon 

:hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

Afm, I had a very broken nights sleep
Interrupted by vivid dreaming and cramps
I have a very wet feeling and through night got up to check it wasnt AF!

Sleepy today but feeling fine!! Cramps still there a little bit

:dust:


----------



## sthorp1179

Good morning lovely ladies, have we had any testers yet today, I may have accidentally dropped an ic in some wee wee just to check they worked of course! Obviously it was a bfn but i'm not letting that get me down haha.

Hanskiz- hope you feel better soon hun and i'm sure your bfp is around the corner!

WoodyA - I also didn't sleep very well last night, it was so humid last night we had the bedroom windows open and what with the rain and the heavy patch of rain that set the car alarm off and the cat meaowing to get in and tossing and turning I wish I hadn't bothered!


----------



## WoodyA

I really think AF is coming :(
I've never had this sensation in my uterus apart from just before I got my BFP, but that would be days away yet.

Still zero interest in food. Which is highly unusual for me!

Please stay away AF! At least until you are due!
I really want this to be a normal cycle, or BFP of course!!


----------



## rachelbubble

Hanskiz said:


> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> I think I may be lurking from now on. My sisters pregnancy has floored me completely - I'm not sure I've ever felt so depressed. I don't want to bring down the positivity on the thread with my misery.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm out anyway so maybe I'll see some of you in a couple of weeks when I've got myself together a bit.
> 
> Thank you so much for your support.
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

and remember youre not out until AF appears!!!

Chin up hun and look forward to having you back!! A day away from thinking about things can do wonders, spend time with your family and try and get that fantastic PMA that youve instilled into this thread!!!

x x x x :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Sthorp, you did have to check they worked!! Love the accident! 
I'm feeling horribly sick and dizzy, is that even poss! I think I'm nervous! Go away nerves and come on symptoms-please. Af may not show for 9 months woodya, here's hoping! Dimples when do you test? I can't work times out but it's prob the middle if the night with you! Gl with fmu!!!!x


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA said:


> Afm, I had a very broken nights sleep
> Interrupted by vivid dreaming and cramps
> I have a very wet feeling and through night got up to check it wasnt AF!
> 
> Sleepy today but feeling fine!! Cramps still there a little bit
> 
> :dust:

Sounds like it could be implantation? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LittleBird

Hanskiz said:


> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> I think I may be lurking from now on. My sisters pregnancy has floored me completely - I'm not sure I've ever felt so depressed. I don't want to bring down the positivity on the thread with my misery.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm out anyway so maybe I'll see some of you in a couple of weeks when I've got myself together a bit.
> 
> Thank you so much for your support.
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:

I'm so sorry you're feeling this way. We love you and you'll be missed during your break.

:hugs: and :dust: to you too, dear!


----------



## LittleBird

sthorp1179 said:


> Good morning lovely ladies, have we had any testers yet today, I may have accidentally dropped an ic in some wee wee just to check they worked of course! Obviously it was a bfn but i'm not letting that get me down haha.
> 
> Hanskiz- hope you feel better soon hun and i'm sure your bfp is around the corner!
> 
> WoodyA - I also didn't sleep very well last night, it was so humid last night we had the bedroom windows open and what with the rain and the heavy patch of rain that set the car alarm off and the cat meaowing to get in and tossing and turning I wish I hadn't bothered!

:rofl: Accidentally, huh? Keep up the positive attitude!


----------



## Neversaynever

Hope everyone is doing ok?

Woody I have no idea what it is, I hope it is all good stuff though:thumbup:

As for me, headache, lower backache, emotional and a couple of huge spots occurring so I guess AF wins again this month. Wish she would just sod off away from us all. 
Dimples, good luck with testing and anyone else that is today
XxX


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC~ it's *DEFINITELY* a great feeling when you have some help and get to try something new!! Darn~ that sucks about the blood work :( Do you think you'll call Monday trying to get the results as soon as they open or will you wait on them?? I know if it were~ I'd be on the phone the minute the office opened! :haha:
> 
> How is your DH feeling about the SA? Is he nervous at all??

Im sure as soon as I get up I will def. be on the phone calling! lol... the thing is hte reception cant tell you anything it has to be the doc. I hope they call me first thing that morning! wishful thinking! and as my dh goes he isnt nervous yet! my husband is very full of humour and makes light of every situation! My dh is just asking me if im sure I want to take the meds b/c my acupuncture says my pulse is so ready to get preggo, but im like im just going to help it along! im just scared if it will mess up my cycles and so fourth if im only take the clomid a few months and dont conceive.....


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Looks like my official test day will be the 24th.
> 
> at least you are closer than me! lol. IM only cd04 :( start my clomid tomorrow! praying it works! how are you feeling? what day are you now?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm CD13 now. Had my ultrasound today with the FS. She said the results were "just ok", but next cycle she would increase the dose because it doesn't look like the Clomid really did anything. Which stinks because I didn't really like the way I felt on it, and I didn't want to consider the possibility of a next cycle. Upping the dose would only make the side effects stronger, I think.
> 
> I have one follicle that's at 13mm, but I went back into Holly's journal where she was talking about being at CD11 with two follicles that were much bigger and juicier... She didn't say that this month is out, we're still going to try, but she didn't sound too hopeful. I got my progesterone prescription so I can have it ready after I ovulate. I'll take that for 14 days, then do a HPT and if it's a negative, then I discontinue the progesterone and then AF comes and we're back at the beginning.
> 
> So I am trying to be realistic. Hopefully we are still in for a BFP this cycle, but the doctor didn't want me to think that our chances were higher than before.
> 
> She did mention that she thinks I'll be ovulating on Sunday or Monday, which was pretty much in line with my normal 30-day cycle. So I don't think the Clomid has set me back, just didn't really help at that dose.Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least it only took one month for the doc. to know to up your dose and maybe you still have a good chance for you follicles! dont get down on yourself just yet! glad to hear that you will still O around the sametime! and what does the progesterone do?Click to expand...
> 
> The progesterone will keep my hormones more in balance -- I think that a progesterone deficiency caused my last MC. The symptoms seem to fit pretty well. When I went to the FS originally, I was just hoping for a prescription for progesterone. The Clomid and all the tests were a bonus!Click to expand...

oh yeah I def. agree w/ you there! lol..... i have met alot of women who have been diagnosed w/ low progesterone! so thats awesome, i really hope this is your month!


----------



## lintu

Hi guys, quick update cos I'm on my phone. Been feeling really queasy on and off all day worse after eating :shrug: haven't got much of an appitite, trying not to get carried away but this is how my last pregnancy started. 

Checked my CP and it's high and that closed can't even feel the opening, the only other time it's been that closed was my last pregnancy, god pls let this be it. Need to hold off POAS :hugs:


----------



## sthorp1179

OMG - I am so tired this afternoon, to the point where I want to lay my head down and have a nap...this is my number one pre-pregnancy symptom...mmmm interesting :happydance: can I resist the urge to poas? :haha: i think for once :sleep: wins that battle!


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> CRC~ it's *DEFINITELY* a great feeling when you have some help and get to try something new!! Darn~ that sucks about the blood work :( Do you think you'll call Monday trying to get the results as soon as they open or will you wait on them?? I know if it were~ I'd be on the phone the minute the office opened! :haha:
> 
> How is your DH feeling about the SA? Is he nervous at all??
> 
> Im sure as soon as I get up I will def. be on the phone calling! lol... the thing is hte reception cant tell you anything it has to be the doc. I hope they call me first thing that morning! wishful thinking! and as my dh goes he isnt nervous yet! my husband is very full of humour and makes light of every situation! My dh is just asking me if im sure I want to take the meds b/c my acupuncture says my pulse is so ready to get preggo, but im like im just going to help it along! im just scared if it will mess up my cycles and so fourth if im only take the clomid a few months and dont conceive.....Click to expand...

That's good that your DH is being humorous about it! :thumbup: My DH was too.. although the day before~ he said he felt awkward about it.. which, that's to be expected. We both laughed when he got called back :haha: And when he came out~ even funnier! :haha: 

Don't be worried about the Clomid .. it shouldn't hurt your cycles and can only make things better- either a stronger egg or having more than 1 egg. I wouldn't do Clomid alone for more than 3 cycles though.. I'd want an IUI if it doesn't work the first couple of times. Generally- if within the 1st 3 tries- it doesn't work~ then it usually won't... so IUI would be your next step. Hope you don't need it though! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> I think I may be lurking from now on. My sisters pregnancy has floored me completely - I'm not sure I've ever felt so depressed. I don't want to bring down the positivity on the thread with my misery.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm out anyway so maybe I'll see some of you in a couple of weeks when I've got myself together a bit.
> 
> Thank you so much for your support.
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:

I *SO* relate to how you're feeling.. bc I've contemplated about my younger sister so many times and I know they are not far away from trying and just the mere thought of it kills me.. I want her to be happy and have a child- it just makes everything hurt so much worse for me. My older sister had a baby girl on New Years Eve.. and even that was hard... bc that was RIGHT before I conceived in January so I was sad that I wasn't pregnant yet- and then I end up losing the baby. :nope: I have THREE sisters~ I really understand how this could knock you off track. I am keeping my FX'd for you that you get some REALLY great news this month!! :hugs: I definitely want you to stick around.. that's what we're here for! Vent away!!!! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

sthorp1179 said:


> OMG - I am so tired this afternoon, to the point where I want to lay my head down and have a nap...this is my number one pre-pregnancy symptom...mmmm interesting :happydance: can I resist the urge to poas? :haha: i think for once :sleep: wins that battle!

oooh good luck!!! let us know if you do test!! 

:dust:


----------



## Neversaynever

lintu said:


> Hi guys, quick update cos I'm on my phone. Been feeling really queasy on and off all day worse after eating :shrug: haven't got much of an appitite, trying not to get carried away but this is how my last pregnancy started.
> 
> Checked my CP and it's high and that closed can't even feel the opening, the only other time it's been that closed was my last pregnancy, god pls let this be it. Need to hold off POAS :hugs:

Fingers are well and truly crossed for you Lintu :dust: and keep us posted

XxX


----------



## mercedes2010

Talked to a friend last night who said I have all the symptoms she had with her last pregnancy. Just what I need, more affirmation!!! Oh dear, if it's a BFN I'm gonna be sooooo depressed! 

Hanskiz, I don't know if you're still coming on here to check the threads, but if you are I want you to know that you're not alone. I'm dealing with the fact that my sister has nine kids (Ten pregnancies in all; one was a MC) and though she's stopped getting preggo, I don't understand how she is so fertile and carries so easily and I'm not/don't! :shrug: I mean we're SISTERS! Please know that I totally understand the hurt and gutted feeling and I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you to get your BFP soon. Lot's of :dust: and like everyone elses has said, it ain't over until the old :witch: shows up!

Symptoms for me this morning: backache, headache, "full" feeling down below, and very tired. I feel out, but a friend of mine said I have the glow. She's probably being nice but I'd rather nobody raise my hopes. I still think it could be PMS. We'll see on Wednesday for sure!

Come on :bfp: for us all!!!


----------



## hollyw79

mercedes~ sounds sooo promising!!! Hope this is your month!! :hugs:


----------



## MissBabyFace

Hi all hoping for my May bfp too :D

7th of April was my last period, I was due for a period 4-5th of May as I have a 28 day cycle, anyway I am officialy late, because I think I ovulated late I'm waiting to test again as I tested 3-4 days ago and it was a BFN but wish me luck girls hopefully in the next few days it will be a BFP.

Would love something good to happen this year after the crap year of loseing my angel last year. xx


----------



## lintu

fingers x'd mercedes :hugs:

Ok this is doing my head in & my sister suggested it could be a pregnancy sign, anyone found this before??

I have never had greasy hair in my life, if anything it's dry. The other day after I washed it it dried really funny and the next day looked really greasy, by the end of the day it looked like id dumped my head in a vat of oil.

Its been like that for 4 days now and is really starting to piss me off, as soon as i have dried it it looks greasy!!!! 
Thanx


----------



## Neversaynever

Lintu...test hun. That's the only way you will really know :hugs:

XxX


----------



## mercedes2010

Thanks ladies...but I have to admit, I've been bad this morning. Just POAS and it was a BFN. Big surprise there! Somebody slap me!

I just went on a test gallery and saw where some women got their BFP 9 DPO so I thought I'd try it. Now I'm really down...:dohh: Why did I do this to myself??? Now down to three sticks!


----------



## LittleBird

lintu said:


> fingers x'd mercedes :hugs:
> 
> Ok this is doing my head in & my sister suggested it could be a pregnancy sign, anyone found this before??
> 
> I have never had greasy hair in my life, if anything it's dry. The other day after I washed it it dried really funny and the next day looked really greasy, by the end of the day it looked like id dumped my head in a vat of oil.
> 
> Its been like that for 4 days now and is really starting to piss me off, as soon as i have dried it it looks greasy!!!!
> Thanx

That could definitely be a sign. My hairdresser has known every single time I was pregnant. I have very fine hair, so I think the extra oils have a bigger impact on it. Like I was saying before about breakouts in my hair. But she said that the hair feels "heavier". She didn't say I looked greasy (maybe she was trying to be nice) but I felt that way too.

She is also my BFF's hairdresser and we joke about it because BFF doesn't tell people about her pregnancies early since she's had so many miscarriages, but our hairdresser is always one of the first to know because she can tell a difference in the hair immediately.


----------



## lintu

i dont wanna test yet cos at the earliest im only 10DPO :shrug: wanna hang on as long as i can :hugs:

good luck everyone, sounds really + for everyone :hugs:


----------



## Fizzio

Just saw this in the 2WW threads. Thought I would share it to bring a smile you girls who are trying to wait to test but failing :) Obviously I hope everyone ends up with BFPS though x

How to Pee on a Stick

Step 1...Pee on the stick. (must be sure to hold it under urine stream for a heartbeat longer than recommended just to be sure).

Step 2...Stare at stick while you continue peeing. Feel heart jump when urine passes over the spot where the line would be and it hitches for a second, then gets a dark line...then keeps going, taking your dark line with it to the test window.

Step 3...Place on bathroom counter. Pretend not to stare at it. Let's try to give yourself busy work to keep from looking at it. In fact, your toilet now gets cleaned once per day.

Step 4...Tell yourself you are expecting a BFN. Then start to mist up when you see that it is, in fact, a BFN. Stare at the blank spot for a full minute before picking it up.

Step 5...First, go to window and check it under day light.

Step 5...Now, stand on toilet to be closer to light in ceiling. Check strip.

Step 6...Close one eye. Squint other eye.

Step 7...Turn on several lamps around house. Hold strip under lamp. Check strip.

Step 8...Hold strip OVER lamp. Check strip.

Step 9...Hold strip in front of lamp so light shines THROUGH strip, just in case.

Step 10...Pull stick apart. Hesitate for a heartbeat when you realize you are holding the still wet "wick" in one hand, then continue the destruction.

Step 11...Repeat Steps 5-9.

Step 12...Throw stick away.

Step 13...Pick stick back up out of trash.

Step 14...Repeat Steps 12 and 13 the rest of the day!


----------



## Neversaynever

mercedes2010 said:


> Thanks ladies...but I have to admit, I've been bad this morning. Just POAS and it was a BFN. Big surprise there! Somebody slap me!
> 
> I just went on a test gallery and saw where some women got their BFP 9 DPO so I thought I'd try it. Now I'm really down...:dohh: Why did I do this to myself??? Now down to three sticks!

You're still not out...most ladies don't get a positive until at least 11/12 DPO.

Save your three sticks chick :thumbup:

I'll admit I've looked at the test gallery too on some sites but I'm not even going there. I know when I test Wednesday that I'm out and mentally prepared for the blank screen effect :dohh:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Lintu, totally understand hun...thought you were more DPO than 10 so apologies :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lintu

Fizzio said:


> Just saw this in the 2WW threads. Thought I would share it to bring a smile you girls who are trying to wait to test but failing :) Obviously I hope everyone ends up with BFPS though x
> 
> How to Pee on a Stick
> 
> Step 1...Pee on the stick. (must be sure to hold it under urine stream for a heartbeat longer than recommended just to be sure).
> 
> Step 2...Stare at stick while you continue peeing. Feel heart jump when urine passes over the spot where the line would be and it hitches for a second, then gets a dark line...then keeps going, taking your dark line with it to the test window.
> 
> Step 3...Place on bathroom counter. Pretend not to stare at it. Let's try to give yourself busy work to keep from looking at it. In fact, your toilet now gets cleaned once per day.
> 
> Step 4...Tell yourself you are expecting a BFN. Then start to mist up when you see that it is, in fact, a BFN. Stare at the blank spot for a full minute before picking it up.
> 
> Step 5...First, go to window and check it under day light.
> 
> Step 5...Now, stand on toilet to be closer to light in ceiling. Check strip.
> 
> Step 6...Close one eye. Squint other eye.
> 
> Step 7...Turn on several lamps around house. Hold strip under lamp. Check strip.
> 
> Step 8...Hold strip OVER lamp. Check strip.
> 
> Step 9...Hold strip in front of lamp so light shines THROUGH strip, just in case.
> 
> Step 10...Pull stick apart. Hesitate for a heartbeat when you realize you are holding the still wet "wick" in one hand, then continue the destruction.
> 
> Step 11...Repeat Steps 5-9.
> 
> Step 12...Throw stick away.
> 
> Step 13...Pick stick back up out of trash.
> 
> Step 14...Repeat Steps 12 and 13 the rest of the day!

:rofl: i do most of them, :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lintu

Neversaynever said:


> Lintu, totally understand hun...thought you were more DPO than 10 so apologies :hugs:
> 
> XxX

not a problem huni, need to cling to my PMA, had a few chemicals try to wait as long as i can :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mercedes2010

Fizzio said:


> Just saw this in the 2WW threads. Thought I would share it to bring a smile you girls who are trying to wait to test but failing :) Obviously I hope everyone ends up with BFPS though x
> 
> How to Pee on a Stick
> 
> Step 1...Pee on the stick. (must be sure to hold it under urine stream for a heartbeat longer than recommended just to be sure).
> 
> Step 2...Stare at stick while you continue peeing. Feel heart jump when urine passes over the spot where the line would be and it hitches for a second, then gets a dark line...then keeps going, taking your dark line with it to the test window.
> 
> Step 3...Place on bathroom counter. Pretend not to stare at it. Let's try to give yourself busy work to keep from looking at it. In fact, your toilet now gets cleaned once per day.
> 
> Step 4...Tell yourself you are expecting a BFN. Then start to mist up when you see that it is, in fact, a BFN. Stare at the blank spot for a full minute before picking it up.
> 
> Step 5...First, go to window and check it under day light.
> 
> Step 5...Now, stand on toilet to be closer to light in ceiling. Check strip.
> 
> Step 6...Close one eye. Squint other eye.
> 
> Step 7...Turn on several lamps around house. Hold strip under lamp. Check strip.
> 
> Step 8...Hold strip OVER lamp. Check strip.
> 
> Step 9...Hold strip in front of lamp so light shines THROUGH strip, just in case.
> 
> Step 10...Pull stick apart. Hesitate for a heartbeat when you realize you are holding the still wet "wick" in one hand, then continue the destruction.
> 
> Step 11...Repeat Steps 5-9.
> 
> Step 12...Throw stick away.
> 
> Step 13...Pick stick back up out of trash.
> 
> Step 14...Repeat Steps 12 and 13 the rest of the day!

Love this! Although I've not yet gotten down to tearing the stick apart, I have done all the other stuff on the list! :haha:


----------



## WoodyA

I am exhausted!!!!!
Keep thinking im nauseous but could just be my imagination,
Deffo frequent urination, no interest in food, tired/dizzy, headache and full/pressure feeling oh and keep getting tingly pains in boobs, VERY occasional. But got no difference in boobs with previous pregnancy


----------



## lintu

** hangs head in shame** i have destructed many evil :bfn: tests, just in case it was hiding!!


----------



## WoodyA

lintu said:


> ** hangs head in shame** i have destructed many evil :bfn: tests, just in case it was hiding!!

Aww! Hang on in there!


----------



## WoodyA

It has begun
6dpo and bfn, what did I expect lol

It's the cramps that have thrown me, I got them 4 days before my BFP last time


----------



## sthorp1179

Woody A - well you've got that first one out of the way now, don't feel so bad its very early days yet! i have high hopes for us this month 
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::thumbup::flower::hugs:


----------



## CRC25

so Im cd05 today and Im going to take my first pill of Clomid tonight! Im super nervous! Hope everyone is doing well! lots and lots of baby dust to everyone! :)


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> CRC~ it's *DEFINITELY* a great feeling when you have some help and get to try something new!! Darn~ that sucks about the blood work :( Do you think you'll call Monday trying to get the results as soon as they open or will you wait on them?? I know if it were~ I'd be on the phone the minute the office opened! :haha:
> 
> How is your DH feeling about the SA? Is he nervous at all??
> 
> Im sure as soon as I get up I will def. be on the phone calling! lol... the thing is hte reception cant tell you anything it has to be the doc. I hope they call me first thing that morning! wishful thinking! and as my dh goes he isnt nervous yet! my husband is very full of humour and makes light of every situation! My dh is just asking me if im sure I want to take the meds b/c my acupuncture says my pulse is so ready to get preggo, but im like im just going to help it along! im just scared if it will mess up my cycles and so fourth if im only take the clomid a few months and dont conceive.....Click to expand...
> 
> That's good that your DH is being humorous about it! :thumbup: My DH was too.. although the day before~ he said he felt awkward about it.. which, that's to be expected. We both laughed when he got called back :haha: And when he came out~ even funnier! :haha:
> 
> Don't be worried about the Clomid .. it shouldn't hurt your cycles and can only make things better- either a stronger egg or having more than 1 egg. I wouldn't do Clomid alone for more than 3 cycles though.. I'd want an IUI if it doesn't work the first couple of times. Generally- if within the 1st 3 tries- it doesn't work~ then it usually won't... so IUI would be your next step. Hope you don't need it though! :hugs:Click to expand...

yeah, its going to be really funny when he comes out of the room! I know i will be giggling! lol. and I know it will be real funny when they call him back! im laughing just thinking about it. I sure hope that it helps make more follicles and stronger follicles! Im thinking about asking about the IUI after this cycle if no luck... Im really hoping I dont need the IUI..... so are you still getting postives from the shot?


----------



## rachelbubble

Hi ladies!!

Love the pee on a stick post!! Ive done all of those today apart from pull it apart...that can be tomorrows task!!! :rofl:

12 dpo for me and BFN ... Roll on AF now!! Got a big packet of digital ovulation stick waiting for me!! :cry:

I really hope you ladies have more luck....i really want to see some BFPs on this thread!!

:hug: to you Hanskiz if youre still reading this thread x x x


----------



## MRS_HJO

Okay, ladies, I have been gone all day, but I think I am caught up.

Hanskiz: Hope you are doing okay. My heart really goes out to you. I wish you didn't have to go away, but if it's what you need, then I hope it helps. :hugs:

Ruskiegirl: I hope I didn't offend you when I was asking about your lines. Little bird came to your defense, but I wasn't trying to be a bully at all. I honestly was confused, and I just wasn't understanding. I'm a little dense sometimes, so you have to help me out. Honestly, I was looking on the positive side, and thinking, "of course they are light lines, it's still so early, and mine were light too for a while before they got darker." So, hope I didn't offend you.

Rachelbubble: It's only 12DPO! Don't consider yourself out until AF actually shows up!!!

....

Lintu, I'm cracking up at your post about destructing the BFNs. I mean, maybe a BFP is really just hiding in there!!! LOL. I really want to test tomorrow at 9DPO, but what the heck?!, it's just gonna be a BFN. Why do that to myself?! I'll hold out. I will. No really. I just have to keep telling myself that.


----------



## dimplesmagee

What a week it's been. 2am Wednesday morning, my son starts puking. He's been sick since then w/ a high fever, more puking and diarrhea. Today he seemed to be feeling a little better. Let's hope so, b/c my OH leaves tomorrow for 2 weeks-Russia/Germany for work. So I will be alone.
Friday night my OH took me out for dinner. He surprised me with diamond earrings for our 5-year anniversary! He brought tears to my eyes! What a lovely evening I had! I had a couple drinks last night which I believe was the cause for me sleeping AWFUL last night! I woke up at 3-4am w/ a headache, feeling anxious, and thirsty. My temperature was off this AM too. I peed at 330 this AM, and peed again at 9:30am when I got up again, but after two glasses of water, it was diluted, which surprised me. Anyway, I tested BFN. Which I am fine w/. I was testing before OH left, not b/c I actually think I'm pregnant. CD 26...AF should be here at any day now.

Someone mentioned greasy hair...that was me last night! SOOO greasy! My CM never dried up either like it normally does...but I'm sure it's nothing.

I loved the "pee on a stick"post!


----------



## mercedes2010

What a week this has been!! Four more days until testing and I'm a wreck. Took a test this morning...BFN of course. I knew I should have waited! Now I have weird, yucky symptoms. My back aches terribly, I'm very snappy and emotional, and I just want to lie down and sleep.

PMS or BFP? I'm almost in tears typing this because I'm so sure this cycle was a bust! I just wish (if I'm not preggo) there was a way to fast forward through AF. I hate it! And I hate feeling this way! Went out to dinner tonight and saw FOUR pregnant ladies. I'm also freaking tired of people telling me I should be grateful for my daughter...like I'm *not*!! :growlmad: So what's wrong with wanting a second???

And I'm afraid I want it so bad it's never gonna happen again for me! 

So sorry for whining and ranting...I'm just a mess tonight!


----------



## hollyw79

mercedes2010 said:


> What a week this has been!! Four more days until testing and I'm a wreck. Took a test this morning...BFN of course. I knew I should have waited! Now I have weird, yucky symptoms. My back aches terribly, I'm very snappy and emotional, and I just want to lie down and sleep.
> 
> PMS or BFP? I'm almost in tears typing this because I'm so sure this cycle was a bust! I just wish (if I'm not preggo) there was a way to fast forward through AF. I hate it! And I hate feeling this way! Went out to dinner tonight and saw FOUR pregnant ladies. I'm also freaking tired of people telling me I should be grateful for my daughter...like I'm *not*!! :growlmad: So what's wrong with wanting a second???
> 
> And I'm afraid I want it so bad it's never gonna happen again for me!
> 
> So sorry for whining and ranting...I'm just a mess tonight!

BIG BIG hugs to you! :hugs: I actually cried this morning bc this cd was the cd I knew that I was preggo in Jan.. :cry: and I don't feel at all the same. I feel a whole lot of NOTHING! I definitely understand how you feel my dear ... I already have an 8 year old son who means more to me than ANYTHING~ and I soooo ache for him to know what it's like to have a brother or a sister.. and I sooooooooooo ache to carry a child in my womb again. There is for sure still time for you my dear though.. lots of BFP vibes for you!!! 

:dust:


----------



## hollyw79

CRC~ The clomid should definitely help.. you'll have to let me know how you are with taking it.. every woman is very different with the side effects- some feel nothing- others can't tolerate it. I was fine with it~ just the headaches. I still had a VERY faint positive today.. it's practically gone! If you want ~ you can look @ it on my journal:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...d-little-honey-bean-after-miscarriage-71.html

I hope you won't need IUI too.. but if you do~ I promise its a PIECE OF CAKE and totally worth it!


----------



## hollyw79

rachelbubble said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Love the pee on a stick post!! Ive done all of those today apart from pull it apart...that can be tomorrows task!!! :rofl:
> 
> 12 dpo for me and BFN ... Roll on AF now!! Got a big packet of digital ovulation stick waiting for me!! :cry:
> 
> I really hope you ladies have more luck....i really want to see some BFPs on this thread!!
> 
> :hug: to you Hanskiz if youre still reading this thread x x x

I'm sorry about the BFN hun :hugs: It makes me so sad to see each us bumping forward to the next month.. I wish nothing more than for the ladies in this section to get BFP's!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

They were evaps or false positives ! :bfn: today for me but i am feeling almost what feels like ovulation pain off and on by my right ovary mabey its implantation cramping cause ive heard it can feel like ovulation pain !


----------



## hollyw79

dimplesmagee said:


> What a week it's been. 2am Wednesday morning, my son starts puking. He's been sick since then w/ a high fever, more puking and diarrhea. Today he seemed to be feeling a little better. Let's hope so, b/c my OH leaves tomorrow for 2 weeks-Russia/Germany for work. So I will be alone.
> Friday night my OH took me out for dinner. He surprised me with diamond earrings for our 5-year anniversary! He brought tears to my eyes! What a lovely evening I had! I had a couple drinks last night which I believe was the cause for me sleeping AWFUL last night! I woke up at 3-4am w/ a headache, feeling anxious, and thirsty. My temperature was off this AM too. I peed at 330 this AM, and peed again at 9:30am when I got up again, but after two glasses of water, it was diluted, which surprised me. Anyway, I tested BFN. Which I am fine w/. I was testing before OH left, not b/c I actually think I'm pregnant. CD 26...AF should be here at any day now.
> 
> Someone mentioned greasy hair...that was me last night! SOOO greasy! My CM never dried up either like it normally does...but I'm sure it's nothing.
> 
> I loved the "pee on a stick"post!

Wow~ 2 thumbs up to the hubby on the earrings!! :thumbup::thumbup: that was very sweet of him!!! How often does he have to travel?? I'd miss my DH DREADFULLY if he had to go away.. I've never been away from him more than a day or 2 and I miss him sooo bad in that small space of time. 

I'm sorry about the BFN.. I was just telling Rachel how sad it makes me when someone on here gets a BFN.. especially after all we've already been through! 

Lots of dust for you! :flower:

:dust:


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> I am exhausted!!!!!
> Keep thinking im nauseous but could just be my imagination,
> Deffo frequent urination, no interest in food, tired/dizzy, headache and full/pressure feeling oh and keep getting tingly pains in boobs, VERY occasional. But got no difference in boobs with previous pregnancy

The imagination can be a TERRIBLE thing! :nope: I hope it's real symptoms for you though!! :hugs:


----------



## mercedes2010

hollyw79 said:


> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> What a week this has been!! Four more days until testing and I'm a wreck. Took a test this morning...BFN of course. I knew I should have waited! Now I have weird, yucky symptoms. My back aches terribly, I'm very snappy and emotional, and I just want to lie down and sleep.
> 
> PMS or BFP? I'm almost in tears typing this because I'm so sure this cycle was a bust! I just wish (if I'm not preggo) there was a way to fast forward through AF. I hate it! And I hate feeling this way! Went out to dinner tonight and saw FOUR pregnant ladies. I'm also freaking tired of people telling me I should be grateful for my daughter...like I'm *not*!! :growlmad: So what's wrong with wanting a second???
> 
> And I'm afraid I want it so bad it's never gonna happen again for me!
> 
> So sorry for whining and ranting...I'm just a mess tonight!
> 
> BIG BIG hugs to you! :hugs: I actually cried this morning bc this cd was the cd I knew that I was preggo in Jan.. :cry: and I don't feel at all the same. I feel a whole lot of NOTHING! I definitely understand how you feel my dear ... I already have an 8 year old son who means more to me than ANYTHING~ and I soooo ache for him to know what it's like to have a brother or a sister.. and I sooooooooooo ache to carry a child in my womb again. There is for sure still time for you my dear though.. lots of BFP vibes for you!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you Holly! :hugs: You echoed my thoughts exactly! How I want my daughter to know having a brother or sister and how I too ache to carry another child. I want to cry when I think it may never happen!

Thanks for the positive thoughts and encouraging words!


----------



## hollyw79

mercedes2010 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> What a week this has been!! Four more days until testing and I'm a wreck. Took a test this morning...BFN of course. I knew I should have waited! Now I have weird, yucky symptoms. My back aches terribly, I'm very snappy and emotional, and I just want to lie down and sleep.
> 
> PMS or BFP? I'm almost in tears typing this because I'm so sure this cycle was a bust! I just wish (if I'm not preggo) there was a way to fast forward through AF. I hate it! And I hate feeling this way! Went out to dinner tonight and saw FOUR pregnant ladies. I'm also freaking tired of people telling me I should be grateful for my daughter...like I'm *not*!! :growlmad: So what's wrong with wanting a second???
> 
> And I'm afraid I want it so bad it's never gonna happen again for me!
> 
> So sorry for whining and ranting...I'm just a mess tonight!
> 
> BIG BIG hugs to you! :hugs: I actually cried this morning bc this cd was the cd I knew that I was preggo in Jan.. :cry: and I don't feel at all the same. I feel a whole lot of NOTHING! I definitely understand how you feel my dear ... I already have an 8 year old son who means more to me than ANYTHING~ and I soooo ache for him to know what it's like to have a brother or a sister.. and I sooooooooooo ache to carry a child in my womb again. There is for sure still time for you my dear though.. lots of BFP vibes for you!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Holly! :hugs: You echoed my thoughts exactly! How I want my daughter to know having a brother or sister and how I too ache to carry another child. I want to cry when I think it may never happen!
> 
> Thanks for the positive thoughts and encouraging words!Click to expand...

Trust me ~ I have the same fears .. ESPECIALLY after the mc. I am forever changed as a result of that. I try SO very hard to not think about that- but it creeps in- and when I see my son bike riding outside alone or wanting to play with other kids.. my heart gets torn in 2... I keep telling myself (repeatedly bc it NEVER sinks in! :haha: ) to focus on now and not next month.. like I'll deal with that if I have to cross that bridge.. all I can do is try- even when it's hard- and even when I'm frustrated- I can never NOT try. Shoot~ even after being hospitalized this month~ I wasn't going to skip a month- nooo way jose! 

I can't wait to see you post pics of your daughter holding your baby!! I am so hopeful for you! :hugs:


----------



## mercedes2010

hollyw79 said:


> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> What a week this has been!! Four more days until testing and I'm a wreck. Took a test this morning...BFN of course. I knew I should have waited! Now I have weird, yucky symptoms. My back aches terribly, I'm very snappy and emotional, and I just want to lie down and sleep.
> 
> PMS or BFP? I'm almost in tears typing this because I'm so sure this cycle was a bust! I just wish (if I'm not preggo) there was a way to fast forward through AF. I hate it! And I hate feeling this way! Went out to dinner tonight and saw FOUR pregnant ladies. I'm also freaking tired of people telling me I should be grateful for my daughter...like I'm *not*!! :growlmad: So what's wrong with wanting a second???
> 
> And I'm afraid I want it so bad it's never gonna happen again for me!
> 
> So sorry for whining and ranting...I'm just a mess tonight!
> 
> BIG BIG hugs to you! :hugs: I actually cried this morning bc this cd was the cd I knew that I was preggo in Jan.. :cry: and I don't feel at all the same. I feel a whole lot of NOTHING! I definitely understand how you feel my dear ... I already have an 8 year old son who means more to me than ANYTHING~ and I soooo ache for him to know what it's like to have a brother or a sister.. and I sooooooooooo ache to carry a child in my womb again. There is for sure still time for you my dear though.. lots of BFP vibes for you!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Holly! :hugs: You echoed my thoughts exactly! How I want my daughter to know having a brother or sister and how I too ache to carry another child. I want to cry when I think it may never happen!
> 
> Thanks for the positive thoughts and encouraging words!Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me ~ I have the same fears .. ESPECIALLY after the mc. I am forever changed as a result of that. I try SO very hard to not think about that- but it creeps in- and when I see my son bike riding outside alone or wanting to play with other kids.. my heart gets torn in 2... I keep telling myself (repeatedly bc it NEVER sinks in! :haha: ) to focus on now and not next month.. like I'll deal with that if I have to cross that bridge.. all I can do is try- even when it's hard- and even when I'm frustrated- I can never NOT try. Shoot~ even after being hospitalized this month~ I wasn't going to skip a month- nooo way jose!
> 
> I can't wait to see you post pics of your daughter holding your baby!! I am so hopeful for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

You have brightened my night considerably! I hope that before long BOTH our older children will be holding their little brothers and/or sisters in their arms! I'm looking forward to that day. :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Rachel, dimples and ruskie :hugs: and sorry you got bfn's. 

Mercedes and Holly...just because you haves child already, doesn't meant say you want a child any less you know. I can imagine in a way it's harder as you have already carried a child full term and you know the joy and love that children bring. :hugs: to you both

Mrs HJO...keep positive

Hanskiz if you are lurking, big :hugs: and thinking of you of you do test today :flower:

Woody, sounds like you're in for another month like the last one :wacko:

Anyone else :hi: hope you're doing ok :thumbup:

Well as I was in such a rubbish place yesterday, I tested and got a bfn :shrug: but I'm ok with it. 

Have a good day everyone :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## WoodyA

I hope not!! Last month ended with AF!!
Cramping seems to have subsided now so I guess it could have been implantation
Or it could have been ov pain as if I have a 35 day cycle I'm due to ov around now


----------



## Neversaynever

Woody hun I meant the up and down journey with all different symptoms. :hugs:

Apologies if that came across wrong, wasn't intentional

XxX


----------



## WoodyA

Neversaynever said:


> Woody hun I meant the up and down journey with all different symptoms. :hugs:
> 
> Apologies if that came across wrong, wasn't intentional
> 
> XxX

No I knew what you meant hun!! Don't worry about it!!

Xxx


----------



## sthorp1179

Hi ladies, now up to 6DPO and my crazy poas addled mind made me do it yet again, I almost convinced myself I could see the faintest of faint lines but then I put my contact lenses in! HaHaha I have a new symptom today which is strong aversion to smells bbut waiting to see if I will have any more fatigue spells which will be interesting to say the least! Well to me anyways, lol! gonna have to make a start on sunday dinner soon or we will all starve aanyone doing anything nice today?

Oh by the way watched a scary film last night from lovefilm.com callled the lovely bones, about a girl of 14 who gets murdered and she is in limbo...wierdly made all my hairs stand up! Thought I would have nightmares but instead I had a vivid dream that one of my good friends had a big fat gypsy wedding style wedding where we turned up 3 hours early and got a free manicure and not to leave the men out the manicurists stripped down to a gold bikini and jiggled about a bit, then we got to pick our own bedazzled outfits in neon colours with crystals ooh and then I won the ownership of monarch airlines in a competition!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

mercedes2010 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> What a week this has been!! Four more days until testing and I'm a wreck. Took a test this morning...BFN of course. I knew I should have waited! Now I have weird, yucky symptoms. My back aches terribly, I'm very snappy and emotional, and I just want to lie down and sleep.
> 
> PMS or BFP? I'm almost in tears typing this because I'm so sure this cycle was a bust! I just wish (if I'm not preggo) there was a way to fast forward through AF. I hate it! And I hate feeling this way! Went out to dinner tonight and saw FOUR pregnant ladies. I'm also freaking tired of people telling me I should be grateful for my daughter...like I'm *not*!! :growlmad: So what's wrong with wanting a second???
> 
> And I'm afraid I want it so bad it's never gonna happen again for me!
> 
> So sorry for whining and ranting...I'm just a mess tonight!
> 
> BIG BIG hugs to you! :hugs: I actually cried this morning bc this cd was the cd I knew that I was preggo in Jan.. :cry: and I don't feel at all the same. I feel a whole lot of NOTHING! I definitely understand how you feel my dear ... I already have an 8 year old son who means more to me than ANYTHING~ and I soooo ache for him to know what it's like to have a brother or a sister.. and I sooooooooooo ache to carry a child in my womb again. There is for sure still time for you my dear though.. lots of BFP vibes for you!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Holly! :hugs: You echoed my thoughts exactly! How I want my daughter to know having a brother or sister and how I too ache to carry another child. I want to cry when I think it may never happen!
> 
> Thanks for the positive thoughts and encouraging words!Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me ~ I have the same fears .. ESPECIALLY after the mc. I am forever changed as a result of that. I try SO very hard to not think about that- but it creeps in- and when I see my son bike riding outside alone or wanting to play with other kids.. my heart gets torn in 2... I keep telling myself (repeatedly bc it NEVER sinks in! :haha: ) to focus on now and not next month.. like I'll deal with that if I have to cross that bridge.. all I can do is try- even when it's hard- and even when I'm frustrated- I can never NOT try. Shoot~ even after being hospitalized this month~ I wasn't going to skip a month- nooo way jose!
> 
> I can't wait to see you post pics of your daughter holding your baby!! I am so hopeful for you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You have brightened my night considerably! I hope that before long BOTH our older children will be holding their little brothers and/or sisters in their arms! I'm looking forward to that day. :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too! :hugs: I know I definitely am and we're going to have awesome helpers when that time comes!!!


----------



## hollyw79

I'm 9DPO.. don't feel a DANG thing :cry: I almost feel over it already- I already knew by this point in January and right now I feel lot of NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's really frustrating honestly. I mean, maybe my body was NOT ready after being in the hospital and I know I've physically been through a lot- but it still hurts. I cried yesterday morning bc I just feel like I know I'm not... but today~ I feel like I'm packing up my sadness and trying to just look forward to next month. AF is supposed to be due on the 13th or 14th.. I just hope the B&*ch isn't late and also that I don't have any cysts so I can do another round of fertility meds and IUI. (fertility meds can SOMETIMES cause cysts and end up making you sit out a month) ... ((SIGH))

Happy Mother's day everyone!! :flower:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Holly: :hugs: I ain't feeling a dang thing either, and last time at this point, I knew without a doubt in my mind I was pregnant. But, I have heard not all pregnancies are alike.... Still, I have already written it off and am focusing on next month. :( :cry: Thinking of you.


----------



## sthorp1179

Holly and Mrs HJO - please have faith its only very early days and mrs eggy could still be floating around in there...PMA its the only way to be to save your sanity...:flower::flower::flower::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hollyw79

sthorp1179 said:


> Holly and Mrs HJO - please have faith its only very early days and mrs eggy could still be floating around in there...PMA its the only way to be to save your sanity...:flower::flower::flower::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I think my sanity left the building :rofl:


----------



## hollyw79

MRS_HJO said:


> Holly: :hugs: I ain't feeling a dang thing either, and last time at this point, I knew without a doubt in my mind I was pregnant. But, I have heard not all pregnancies are alike.... Still, I have already written it off and am focusing on next month. :( :cry: Thinking of you.

This is true.. don't get me wrong- I'm still PRAYING for a huge shock of a BFP... 

Matthew 19:26 

26 Jesus looked at them and said, With man this is impossible, but with God all things are possible. 

BUT.. I'm prepared for the BFN.


----------



## MRS_HJO

*Ladies, so for our official test post (Rachel, Dimples, Ruskie): *I am hesitant to put BFN next to your names until we know for sure and AF has shown her horrid face. I'm not losing hope for all of you yet. I don't believe you're out, I just don't! Test again! Maybe it was just too early. In fact, I have a friend who NEVER tested positive and didn't find out she was pregnant with her 1st until the second trimester when they finally did a blood test! Seriously. How about them apples?! Keep us posted, ladies. Good luck.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Yeah, I wish I could buy some PMA... But the cost is too high right now! The cost would be my mental state when I see that BFN after I have psyched myself up for a BFP. I'm trying very hard to stay positive for myself, really I am, and I just hope you're right... That the eggy is still floating doin' it's thang! Praying hard.


----------



## mercedes2010

Good morning and Happy Mother's Day to all, because whether or not you're a mother at this point, I believe we all soon will be! :flower:

Only symptom this morning for me is that constant backache and I'm too cautious to take anything for it! It looks like we all coming up on testing days this week so I want to wish everyone good luck, lots of baby dust, and I'm sending prayers heavenward for you all (and me too!) 

As a side note, we already have names picked out but I will not share them until I get my BFP. 

:hugs: to everyone!!!!


----------



## WoodyA

Well I just checked my thyroid blood results at work and they are all now within range!!
They haven't been this good since I was diagnosed!!

I'm so excited!
If I concieved with my bloods outta whack before I've got an even better chance now!!

And with all the bd we have done too! 
CD 6 8 12 14 15 17 19 20 22(-today)
So wherever i ovulated it's pretty much covered!!

If i get bfn I won't feel like we could have done more!
Next month will be much more relaxed as on holiday! Toronto/New Jersey/New York/Florida here I come!!


----------



## hope2381

count me in too!


----------



## Cornish

Hello ladies, a quick hi as not read all posts in thread yet! Thinking I'm out now as getting all my usual cramps and aches for af, only diff is lightheaded and nausea ate hanging around! Will read up on everything later, hope you're all having a wonderful day. I've not tested yet and prob Wong until wed.xxx


----------



## amyrose2

hi ladies im 8dpo im thinking of testing this thursday.:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all xxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Hi Amy and Hope :hi: good luck for this cycle :thumbup:

Mrs HJO...I love the fact your not putting anything on the list until the hag shows :haha:

XxX


----------



## rachelbubble

Mrs HJO and Holly, sorry youre not feeling it yet but still early days!! Like you said implantation sometimes doesnt happen until 12 dpo so you wont 'feel it' until then. Still got everything crossed for you both!!

As for me im not testing again now until a missed period so Tuesday! Cant face seeing the absent pink line every day. Also my Mum's been rushed into hospital so my focus has gone elsewhere for a while!! Shes recovering from a serious operation now but it hurt like hell when she said she thought that was it and she got really upset saying that she thought that she'd never see us get married or meet her grandchildren!!! How can life be so bloody cruel!! 2011 has been such an awful year so far. It started so great and my Mum and Dad were so excited about being grandparents and now this!!! I really really really hope and pray that i can give her some good news soon. My family could sure do with some at the moment! I sometimes think that lifes playing a cruel test on me at the moment. (In 2010 we found out my Dad had cancer and my sister was anorexic) I really honestly believe that God has a plan for us all but to send so much crap all in one go i just dont get it!!! 

Sorry to vent ladies but its like opening a can of worms, everything just suddenly comes out!!!

x x


----------



## amyrose2

thanks never good luck to you 2 hun xxx


----------



## MRS_HJO

mrs_hjo said:


> *here is the official test days & results!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> vonz: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> Dimplesmagee: Saturday, may 7, fingers crossed
> 
> rachelbubble: Monday, may 9, fingers crossed
> 
> hanskiz: Tuesday, may 10
> 
> hollyw79: Tuesday, may 10
> 
> babybaba: Tuesday, may 10
> 
> mrs_hjo: Wednesday, may 11
> 
> neversaynever: Wednesday, may 11
> 
> woodya: Wednesday, may 11
> 
> cornish: Thursday, may 12
> 
> sthorp1179: Thursday, may 12
> 
> lintu: Thursday, may 12
> 
> amyrose2: Thursday, may 12
> 
> littlebird: Tuesday, may 24
> 
> ruskiegirl: Fingers crossed
> 
> hope2381: Testing date?
> 
> Anyone else have a test day?!
> 
> ***i will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 84, post 837***


updated, lovely ladies. Keep us posted.


----------



## Cornish

Wow, so much poas going on this week!!! I think we are all falling into this horrid tww, we started so positively and now we are second guessing if we feel sick or not!!! I know I feel sick, just so unsure whether it's a sticky bean or my nerves that are causing it! Minds are terrible things that play tricks on us.
I just wanted to say before we all start testing that all of you ladies are wonderful, you are supportive and strong to strangers because you understand what we feel. All of us have been through very tough times and I'm sure they will not all end in may but I'm truly thankful ive gotten to know you all, and will be ever grateful for your kind words and support. I look forward to hearing about our pregnancies and babies to come.
Love and good luck.xxxx


----------



## dimplesmagee

Mrs_HJO- Thx for staying positive for us all! I was counting DPO where I got positive results and last cycle was 15 dpo, the one before that was 14, and the one w/ my son was 13 (which is today). So...I suppose there is still hope as I'm on CD 27 and no AF yet.

So...after reading all the posts from today, they brought tears to my eyes, mainly b/c I love when I experience "God" moments. We just started a sermon series at church on "Hard Questions." Today was on "Why suffering?" Romans 5:3 states: "Not only so, but we also rejoice in our sufferings because we know that suffering produces perseverance, perseverance, character, and character hope." Suffering/pain can be a hard thing to grasp, but we must allow God to do His good work in us, through our suffering. We are developing character and strength and who knows how we may be used for His will in the future...that's Faith-"Faith is being sure of what we hope for, and certain of what we do not see." 

Prayers and hugs to all of you ladies today!


----------



## hollyw79

Welcome Amy & Hope! :flower:

Rachel~ I'm sorry about your mom :( I hope things turn around quickly and that she feels better soon. I agree- it's been a bad year- I'm really praying so hard that it ends happy!! 

Cornish~ that was a GREAT post and so true!! :hugs: I wouldn't be able to remain sane without all of you ladies so THANK YOU!!! :hugs:

dimples~ LOVE that verse~ one of my faves~ I have it on my desk for work.. it's a reminder even on my difficult days.. the days that I feel weak or worn out.. to just hang in there! Thanks for posting that!! :flower:

I think the frustrating thing for ME is that I am comparing it to my pregnancy in January.. I SINCERELY hope we get at least a few BFP's on here this month!!


----------



## amyrose2

Im doing the same holly keep symptom stopping its driving me potty i think they are all in my head at this stage


----------



## sthorp1179

Holly, I know you're comparing this cycle with your last BFP but you just can't do that every pregnancy is different and there are lots of people who feel lots of symptoms and some people who don't. My first pregnancy I was throwing up all the time, my second pregnancy it was a couple of times my third none! 

You're having the fertility drugs and the IUI so you have an even better chance than most of us :thumbup:


----------



## sthorp1179

Welcome hope and amy, welcome to the BFP club :haha::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## hollyw79

sthorp1179 said:


> Holly, I know you're comparing this cycle with your last BFP but you just can't do that every pregnancy is different and there are lots of people who feel lots of symptoms and some people who don't. My first pregnancy I was throwing up all the time, my second pregnancy it was a couple of times my third none!
> 
> You're having the fertility drugs and the IUI so you have an even better chance than most of us :thumbup:

:hugs: I know.. I feel a bit negative unfortunately :( I feel like given the fact that I DID have fertility meds & IUI is even more depressing that it didn't work, ya know?? 

Thanks for trying to help keep me optimistic! :flower:


----------



## sthorp1179

All i'm saying is give yourself a break, you are putting too much pressure on yourself, it will happen have faith and patience and see what happens!


----------



## Neversaynever

Rachel :hugs: hope everything is ok for your family

Cornish..thank you for putting that. Everyone on here has been so supportive of each other no matter what. 

I'm grateful that I've had a place to come to to vent, laugh, cry. I'm grateful that there's always a response whether it's something I want to hear or not... I always appreciate you all being honest. As much as we all want our BFP's this month, we're not all going to be that lucky but what I do know is that I'm sure there will be another thread started and we will all start another journey together. 

Regardless of how it turns out this month, I'll always be looking out for the familiar names off this thread. 

:hugs: and sticky :dust to everyone

XxX


----------



## sthorp1179

Neversaynever if may isn't my month then i'd love to continue on, loving the support during the tww alone! Scared to do it all on my own lol x


----------



## Neversaynever

Sthorp...you'll never be alone on here chick. I love how we all feel out for ourselves, yet still hope for others and it's genuine. 

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## Babybaba

Awww hugs to all you lovely ladies!! Your all just fabulous and I have everything crossed for everyone!!! I think it's cos it's coming nearer and nearer to testing everyone is feeling the strain!!! I truely hope everyone doesn't have to go through the tww again, but unfortuneately if we do have to, we are one step closer to our babies!!! It WILL happen for us!!! :hugs:

I finally at 10dpo have some symptoms, gassy bloated and achey boobs! Lol 
it's hard not to feel out this cycle, as my other bfp's I've had symptoms sooner, but I'm trying to take the great advice from this thread about every pregnancy being different!! So fingers crossed!!! Hehe I did poas this morn - bfn! But only started gettin achey boobs at around 8pm.... Could be af getting ready grrrr! Hope not!! 

stay strong everyone!!!

Xoxoxo baby dust and LOTS of it!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Happy Mother's day ladies !!! :bfn: this morning at 10 dpo thought i may have had a faint line even on my frer but i dont trust anything that is that light !


----------



## vonz

Ruskiegirl said:


> Happy Mother's day ladies !!! :bfn: this morning at 10 dpo thought i may have had a faint line even on my frer but i dont trust anything that is that light !

hey ruskie! i also tested at 10dpo but its also vvvvvv faint. it gets darker! :D den when i tested on 12 dpo, it was clear :) crossing fingers for u!! i know its BFP!!! :D


----------



## vonz

Babybaba said:


> Awww hugs to all you lovely ladies!! Your all just fabulous and I have everything crossed for everyone!!! I think it's cos it's coming nearer and nearer to testing everyone is feeling the strain!!! I truely hope everyone doesn't have to go through the tww again, but unfortuneately if we do have to, we are one step closer to our babies!!! It WILL happen for us!!! :hugs:
> 
> I finally at 10dpo have some symptoms, gassy bloated and achey boobs! Lol
> it's hard not to feel out this cycle, as my other bfp's I've had symptoms sooner, but I'm trying to take the great advice from this thread about every pregnancy being different!! So fingers crossed!!! Hehe I did poas this morn - bfn! But only started gettin achey boobs at around 8pm.... Could be af getting ready grrrr! Hope not!!
> 
> stay strong everyone!!!
> 
> Xoxoxo baby dust and LOTS of it!!

Hey babybaba! try testing it on 11dpo and 12dpo :) mine was superrrrrr faint on 11 dpo but u may see a difference! my 10dpo was supppppperrrrr faint n looked like a bfn!


----------



## Erinnae

Hey new here: TTC #4, 4mc: Just got into my 2ww! Anxious but really nervous!!!!!
Can I join for a little support- Hard to excited:(


----------



## mercedes2010

Welcome Erinnae! Make yourself at home here...it's a great, fun, sometimes crazy place with lots of ladies in the same boat with you and tons of support! Fingers crossed for you as you begin that TWW. :flower:

I'm well into my TWW and plan to test on Wednesday (11th) if I can stop myself testing sooner. I'm having some really weird symptoms tonight...bloated feeling in my pelvis and really sharp pains, particularly on my left side (previously I felt it on both). Backache is better but still there. I just know AF is lurking around the corner but hope still springs enternal! 

Any other TWW ladies about 10-12 DPO experiencing pain that's not the normal PMS cramping??? :shrug:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

mercedes2010 said:


> Welcome Erinnae! Make yourself at home here...it's a great, fun, sometimes crazy place with lots of ladies in the same boat with you and tons of support! Fingers crossed for you as you begin that TWW. :flower:
> 
> I'm well into my TWW and plan to test on Wednesday (11th) if I can stop myself testing sooner. I'm having some really weird symptoms tonight...bloated feeling in my pelvis and really sharp pains, particularly on my left side (previously I felt it on both). Backache is better but still there. I just know AF is lurking around the corner but hope still springs enternal!
> 
> Any other TWW ladies about 10-12 DPO experiencing pain that's not the normal PMS cramping??? :shrug:

I am hun i am having weird cramps on my right side only and sometimes they almost feel like ovulation pain


----------



## Niamh22

Hi ladies just thought would up date i have been testing since friday keep getting 2 lovely pink lines. starting to believe it and hoping that Its 3rd time lucky. congratulations to all those that have also got positive this month fairy dust to all those waiting to find or trying again next cycle Xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats Nia !


----------



## Cornish

Big fat congratulations on the bfp!!!!


----------



## Cornish

Morning lovely ladies, welcome erinnae to the crazy tww!!
Keep testing ruskie, have fxd for you. 
Afm- today I'm crampy and achey (hello af I think), but not out till she shows. So wanted to pee in a cup this morning just so I could test when the postman came with fmu but thought better of it and will save testing for another day :(


----------



## WoodyA

Morning everyone!
Welcome newbies, and congrats on the BFPs! WOW!

It's either 1dpo or 8dpo or who knows!!
Cramping has pretty much totally gone :D
Praying it was implantation but it could have been ov!

I'm struggling to sleep despite being so so tired, peeing a bit more, occasional headaches and my nipples are sore to touch, yesterday after my bath I really noticed when I was drying and had forgotten-ouch. I have never experienced changes in my breasts before.

But thats about it! I really hope it's good!!!

Good luck to any testers coming up!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## nattys

Please can I join ?? I will be doing my first test 28 May. I have a lucky feeling this month :thumbup:


----------



## Cornish

Woodya- symptoms sound good. I feel quite excited as nausea is bad this morning-what a loser I am, wishing myself to feel sick!!
Welcome natys, hope you get your bfp. This is a lucky, happy , slightly crazy thread full of support.xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Congrats Niamh. hope its a happy and healthy nine months for you

Ruskie...keep testing hun :thumbup:

Woody and Cornish...good signs ladies!

Nattys welcome hun, fingers are crossed for you :dust:

:hi: to eveyone

I tested again this am and got the expected BFN at 11 DPO so can safely say I'm out and with the start of AF cramps.

Good luck to everyone else though

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Thanks neversaynever, 11 may still be too early, keep testing.xxx


----------



## sthorp1179

Congratulations Niamh! Hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months and a super sticky beanie!!!

Welcome erinnae and Nattys, I'm sure you will love the support of these lovely ladies as much as I do! :hi:

Well 7DPO for me, not many symptoms myself, had another vivid horrible dream last night, won't share it with you today too nasty :wacko: my brain thinks too much!!! Did my whole routine of POAS again and still nothing to show, those tests do work really well now!!! I've got a line of them on my dresser so I'm hoping to see some faint pink to strong two lines in the next week, if not I will be geting my old trusty OPKs to pee on :haha:


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello lovely ladies :flower:

I've missed you!

I wanted to come and share my news with you. It looks like I'm pregnant!!

I POAS this morning and got my BFP. I'm very nervous and won't be getting too excited until I've got passed the 6 week mark but I'm optimistic this one will stick. I'll make an appointment with my midwife ASAP so I can ask for an early scan but FX'd this is the sticky one!!

I'm not telling anyone this time round until we're sure of it, but I'm going to tell my sister as I think she'd like to know - and she clearly is some kind of lucky charm for me!!

I also wanted to say how much I've appreciated all your kind words and support over this difficult time. I literally wouldn't have made it through with my sanity in tact if it weren't for you. I'm wishing you all, all the luck in the world and hoping for your sticky beans soon.

Thanks so much for everything... :flower:

I'll be sticking around and stalking this thread and hope to see many of you over in the pregnancy forums SOON!!!

Massive :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Cornish

Ahhhhhhhh!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!
Hanskiz I'm unbelievably happy for you, so so happy!!!!


----------



## Cornish

Hanskiz, I'm crying, tears are flowing down my cheeks in absolute happiness for you. Yay to bfp!!!!:flower::flower::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hanskiz

In case any of you are interested, here are my symptoms....

1-6 dpo EVERYTHING - I'm pretty sure I imagined most of it though!!

6-7 dpo - My skin broke out, spots all over my chin and a MASSIVE one on my back!!

7 dpo - I had a couple of hours where I really felt like I was coming down with the flu. Headache, shivery, stuffy nose, generally unwell. I'm pretty sure that was implantation.

8 dpo - I had a mild headache and slight nausea all day.

9 dpo - I had the headache and nausea again and I started getting this weird tingly feeling in my nipples - like the let down reflex when you're breastfeeding - and they felt slightly achey.

10 dpo - Same as before but boobs more achey and the tingling more pronounced - began to 'feel' pregnant.

11 dpo - TODAY - BFP - Tingly nipples still apparent and they look swollen, mild headache and very slightly sick.

These symptoms are COMPLETELY different from any of my other three pregnancies. I've never had the tingly nipples, I've never had the headaches and I've certainly never felt sick this early. This is the first time I've not had implantation bleeding and frequent weeing - usually my first signs. Weird huh!!

Please, please, please, please stick little one!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Hanskiz, I'm crying, tears are flowing down my cheeks in absolute happiness for you. Yay to bfp!!!!:flower::flower::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

You've set me off now!!


----------



## Cornish

Sorry, it's just such great news. I long to be there with you! Did you use fmu to test?xxx


----------



## sthorp1179

Hanskiz ---- 

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

CONGRATULATIONS HUNNI!!!!!

So Happy for you!!!!

Heres to a healthy and happy pregnancy with a lovely bundle for you to look after the next 20 years or so!!!!!

OMG this thread is lucky!!!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

I used fmu on an IC - the line was so faint I thought it might be an evap and it didn't appear within the time limit either. I was going to wait to test with FMU tomorrow with my FRER but I couldn't hang on... I needed to know. Did FRER with SMU - and hardly any of it - and obvious BFP within a minute!!

I'm actually shaking now I'm so nervous. I feel like I just got over the first hurdle and I see the others looming. I'm literally terrified. I knew I would feel like this but it's scary!!


----------



## sthorp1179

I've got a good feeling about this beanie baby, its a strong one the fact you have been suffering since pretty much day one of implantation is a good healthy sign, I hope you get roaring morning sickness because then you will know this one is strong :thumbup:
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::flower::hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Thanks for all the info, looking like I still have hope! It is a lucky thread indeed!
It's natural to be nervous, have you chatted to your sister yet? It mind be good for you to be able to discuss it with her? I hope you begin to enjoy the brilliant news soon.xxx


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Thanks for all the info, looking like I still have hope! It is a lucky thread indeed!
> It's natural to be nervous, have you chatted to your sister yet? It mind be good for you to be able to discuss it with her? I hope you begin to enjoy the brilliant news soon.xxx

I'm planning on telling her on Friday when I am officially 'late' - also it is her day off so I can call her and chat. 

I will try and stay calm. I know it is normal to be nervous and only natural after the mc but..... AAAAAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

Anyway, I have to get LO of th the childminder now and go to work... 

Have a lovely day everyone and I'm rooting for you all. :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## moonbeam38

hi there...just joined yesterday..been ttc after mc in march....AF due fri 13th!!! had light bleed yesterday & i feel queasy & tired this morning...got fingers & toes crossed for everybody xx


----------



## sthorp1179

Hi there moonbeam,

welcome, I'm sure you will fit in well here :flower:

Your symptoms sound promising, only a few days to wait, have you tested yet?


----------



## moonbeam38

not yet..im trying not to get my hopes up but its so difficult!!! may sneak a test tomorrow ha ha x


----------



## Cornish

Good symptoms moonbeam, and welcome. There are lots of us due to test this week!!xxx


----------



## sthorp1179

I don't know how you can be so restrained! I feel strange if I'm not peeing on something at the moment! ha :haha:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

OMG :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance: CONGRATS HANS !!!!!!!!


----------



## moonbeam38

i did contemplate buying a FR early test...im nipping out later i may have to!!! so ill keep you posted  x


----------



## Cornish

Hahaha sthorp, I'm waiting for my tests to come in post, need to start poas!!!


----------



## moonbeam38

after reading your symptoms HANSKIZ i may have to abandon self control & POAS today as its so similar to how ive been this past few days....congrats by the way xx


----------



## sthorp1179

I know I know :blush: must get a grip on myself!!!

Still its not the worst habit in the world to have is it :haha:

Let me know how you get on ladies :flower:


----------



## amyrose2

moonbeam38 said:


> hi there...just joined yesterday..been ttc after mc in march....AF due fri 13th!!! had light bleed yesterday & i feel queasy & tired this morning...got fingers & toes crossed for everybody xx

Hi hun im due to test thursday how you feeling today?


----------



## moonbeam38

well i had a light bleed yesterday & i feel shattered this morning (& queasy!!) so maybe its a good sign??? how about you?? x


----------



## Babybaba

HANSKIZ I am SO SO SO HAPpY for you honey!!!!


So happy, I've got goosebumps thinking about it!!! Congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months! It's soo cool that your sister is pregnant too !!! Now you's can go shopping for baby supplies together!!! How fun!! Absolutely delighted for you!!!

Lot of warm wishes to you my dear!!
Can't stop smiling for you!!
Xoxo


----------



## amyrose2

moonbeam38 said:


> well i had a light bleed yesterday & i feel shattered this morning (& queasy!!) so maybe its a good sign??? how about you?? x

been feeling off for a couple of days i had spotting 6dpo so im really hoping ive done it this time i hate waiting :wacko:lol


----------



## moonbeam38

oooh heres hoping...think i may go for a walk as im getting on my own nerves ha ha well i think we should both be patient & do a test thurs...you in?? xx


----------



## Cornish

Waiting is so boring. Where is my postman, I want to poas!!!


----------



## lintu

Yeahy huni, made up for you :hugs:

I feel awfull today I'm just hoping it's all for a good reason :hugs: 

Good luck everyone


----------



## moonbeam38

Cornish said:


> Waiting is so boring. Where is my postman, I want to poas!!!

Ha im glad i found this site....least im not the only crazy lady!!


----------



## amyrose2

moonbeam38 said:


> oooh heres hoping...think i may go for a walk as im getting on my own nerves ha ha well i think we should both be patient & do a test thurs...you in?? xx

i am SOOOOOO in :haha::haha:


----------



## moonbeam38

cool....right im off till later good luck x


----------



## amyrose2

I tried to buy opks online last month thought i would stock up as i am addicted to weeing on stuff (all kinds of stuff now lol) waited for mr postie only for him to bring me 150 hpts hahahahahah least i wont bloody run out i have enough now until i reach menopause


----------



## Cornish

Amyrose- that is hilarious!!!! I was hoping to poas today but seeing as I've already had about ten wees there's prob no point when postie arrives! Must not poas!!!! Off for a wellie walk to gain some sanity- I blame Hanskiz and her bfp for making me go insane!!xx


----------



## amyrose2

Hahahaha bfps do tend to have that effect on us poor 2wwers!


----------



## sthorp1179

I agree, have started up with nausea again, might have to go throw up :cry:


----------



## Neversaynever

Hanskiz....:wohoo::wohoo: congrats hun and I'm soooo pleased for you. 

Keep us posted :flower:

Xxx


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Hello lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> I've missed you!
> 
> I wanted to come and share my news with you. It looks like I'm pregnant!!
> 
> I POAS this morning and got my BFP. I'm very nervous and won't be getting too excited until I've got passed the 6 week mark but I'm optimistic this one will stick. I'll make an appointment with my midwife ASAP so I can ask for an early scan but FX'd this is the sticky one!!
> 
> I'm not telling anyone this time round until we're sure of it, but I'm going to tell my sister as I think she'd like to know - and she clearly is some kind of lucky charm for me!!
> 
> I also wanted to say how much I've appreciated all your kind words and support over this difficult time. I literally wouldn't have made it through with my sanity in tact if it weren't for you. I'm wishing you all, all the luck in the world and hoping for your sticky beans soon.
> 
> Thanks so much for everything... :flower:
> 
> I'll be sticking around and stalking this thread and hope to see many of you over in the pregnancy forums SOON!!!
> 
> Massive :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am soooooooooooooo HAPPY for you!!!! 

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Loads of healthy & sticky vibes for you hun!! :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

So I caved and my 20th pee of the day was on a stick and gave me a bfn, I've looked fir a faint line and think I'm driving myself mad!!


----------



## mercedes2010

Congrats Hanskiz!!! I'm so happy for you! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

Ahhhhhhhh!
Hanskiz I'm so happy for you!!
Xxxxx


----------



## Tweak0605

Congrats Hanskiz!!!! What awesome news!!! Here's to a H&H 9 months!! :flower:

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well too! 


AFM, I'm hoping that I'm nearing OV. I've been doing OPKs and they've all been negative. Have some slight cramping this morning, but had that last week as well. I was wondering if I OV'd early, since all the cramping, so I'm hoping not. All the cramping today is making me think it's near. 

Had a hard day yesterday, with it being Mother's Day in the US. I should've boycotted FB, with all the congrats messages being posted. And then DH was too tired to BD last night, so it made me even more sad. 

I'm going out of state tomorrow night. Nervous and anxious, as I have to drive on a highway I've never driven on with lots of traffic. I hate that.


----------



## sthorp1179

I'm watching "I didn't know I was pregnant" on discovery...I think i'm living on another planet!


----------



## Cornish

Is that a programme on people that go into labour before they realised- how does that happen!


----------



## sthorp1179

I have no idea, I mean obviously it does happen but how could you not realise for 9 months you are carrying a baby especially in the third tri and then go to hospital with stomach cramps and told that you're pregnant and you're in labour!!! Wtf!!


----------



## LittleBird

*Nimh22* -- Congrats on your BFP!

*WoodyA* -- Symptoms sound good!

*Hanskiz* -- Wonderful news! I'm so happy that you got your BFP and I hope that this one is very sticky! And I hope you and your sister have the best time being bump buddies. :happydance:

Hi to everyone else, and a warm welcome to all the ladies just joining us!


----------



## vonz

Hanskiz said:


> Hello lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> I've missed you!
> 
> I wanted to come and share my news with you. It looks like I'm pregnant!!
> 
> I POAS this morning and got my BFP. I'm very nervous and won't be getting too excited until I've got passed the 6 week mark but I'm optimistic this one will stick. I'll make an appointment with my midwife ASAP so I can ask for an early scan but FX'd this is the sticky one!!
> 
> I'm not telling anyone this time round until we're sure of it, but I'm going to tell my sister as I think she'd like to know - and she clearly is some kind of lucky charm for me!!
> 
> I also wanted to say how much I've appreciated all your kind words and support over this difficult time. I literally wouldn't have made it through with my sanity in tact if it weren't for you. I'm wishing you all, all the luck in the world and hoping for your sticky beans soon.
> 
> Thanks so much for everything... :flower:
> 
> I'll be sticking around and stalking this thread and hope to see many of you over in the pregnancy forums SOON!!!
> 
> Massive :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

YAY HANSKI!!! :D:D:D:D We are abt 1 week apart!!! :D:D:D:D how r u feeling??????????!!!!!! do u have a journal for me to stalk and be bump buddies?? this is super coooooool!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MRS_HJO

MRS_HJO said:


> *Here Is The Official Test Days & Results!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> HANSKIZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> VONZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> NIAMH22: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> DIMPLESMAGEE: SATURDAY, MAY 7, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> RACHELBUBBLE: MONDAY, MAY 9, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> HOLLYW79: TUESDAY, MAY 10
> 
> BABYBABA: TUESDAY, MAY 10
> 
> MRS_HJO: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11
> 
> NEVERSAYNEVER: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> WOODYA: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11
> 
> CORNISH: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> STHORP1179: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> LINTU: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> AMYROSE2: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> MOONBEAM: FRIDAY, MAY 13
> 
> LITTLEBIRD: TUESDAY, MAY 24
> 
> NATTYS: SATURDAY, MAY 28
> 
> TWEAK0605: MONDAY, MAY 30
> 
> RUSKIEGIRL: FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> HOPE2381: TESTING DATE?
> 
> Anyone Else Have A Test Day?!
> 
> ***I will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 84, Post 837***

Updated


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hey Ladies, 

I have missed so much while sleeping. 

Hanskiz: I am so so so so so so happy for you! You have no clue how happy I am for you! Everything happens for a reason, and now you and your sister can share this together!

Never - Keep testing. 11DPO is still early. You're not out until AF shows. Stay positive.

Niamh: Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Tweak0605

MRS_HJO said:


> MRS_HJO said:
> 
> 
> *Here Is The Official Test Days & Results!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> HANSKIZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> VONZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> NIAMH22: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> DIMPLESMAGEE: SATURDAY, MAY 7, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> RACHELBUBBLE: MONDAY, MAY 9, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> HANSKIZ: TUESDAY, MAY 10
> 
> HOLLYW79: TUESDAY, MAY 10
> 
> BABYBABA: TUESDAY, MAY 10
> 
> MRS_HJO: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11
> 
> NEVERSAYNEVER: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11
> 
> WOODYA: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11
> 
> CORNISH: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> STHORP1179: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> LINTU: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> AMYROSE2: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> MOONBEAM: FRIDAY, MAY 13
> 
> LITTLEBIRD: TUESDAY, MAY 24
> 
> NATTYS: SATURDAY, MAY 28
> 
> RUSKIEGIRL: FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> HOPE2381: TESTING DATE?
> 
> Anyone Else Have A Test Day?!
> 
> ***I will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 84, Post 837***
> 
> UpdatedClick to expand...

Could you add me too?

Official testing date is Monday, May 30th.


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC~ The clomid should definitely help.. you'll have to let me know how you are with taking it.. every woman is very different with the side effects- some feel nothing- others can't tolerate it. I was fine with it~ just the headaches. I still had a VERY faint positive today.. it's practically gone! If you want ~ you can look @ it on my journal:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...d-little-honey-bean-after-miscarriage-71.html
> 
> I hope you won't need IUI too.. but if you do~ I promise its a PIECE OF CAKE and totally worth it!

Thank you! I checked out your journal. Wow your 10dpo does def. look darker!!! :) thats a good thing! Im doing ok Im on the my 3rd day of clomid nothing really knew just some cramping on my left side just on and off last night.... other than that doing ok. trying to stay busy to not think about it....and ps I called doc. today to get blood results and no one able to give me my results right now!!! ugh..... Im going crazy! and Im so anxious I have ultra sound fri. and dh sample on friday too lol!!! :dohh:


----------



## MRS_HJO

mrs_hjo said:


> *here is the official test days & results!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> hanskiz: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> Vonz: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> Niamh22: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> Dimplesmagee: Saturday, may 7, fingers crossed
> 
> rachelbubble: Monday, may 9, fingers crossed
> 
> hollyw79: Tuesday, may 10
> 
> babybaba: Tuesday, may 10
> 
> mrs_hjo: Wednesday, may 11
> 
> neversaynever: Wednesday, may 11 fingers crossed
> 
> woodya: Wednesday, may 11
> 
> cornish: Thursday, may 12
> 
> sthorp1179: Thursday, may 12
> 
> lintu: Thursday, may 12
> 
> amyrose2: Thursday, may 12
> 
> moonbeam: Friday, may 13
> 
> littlebird: Tuesday, may 24
> 
> nattys: Saturday, may 28
> 
> tweak0605: Monday, may 30
> 
> ruskiegirl: Fingers crossed
> 
> hope2381: Testing date?
> 
> Anyone else have a test day?!
> 
> ***i will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 84, post 837***

updated, tweak


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> *Nimh22* -- Congrats on your BFP!
> 
> *WoodyA* -- Symptoms sound good!
> 
> *Hanskiz* -- Wonderful news! I'm so happy that you got your BFP and I hope that this one is very sticky! And I hope you and your sister have the best time being bump buddies. :happydance:
> 
> Hi to everyone else, and a warm welcome to all the ladies just joining us!

So how are you doing so far???? Im on third day of clomid! so far doing ok.... not feeling any different yet! lol.... Still waiting on my blood results. I called and no one able to call w/ results right now b/c they are w/ patients..... Im so nervous! I go for my u/s this friday... hoping that my follicles are big and strong! what day are you at now???? hope all is well! :)


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> *Nimh22* -- Congrats on your BFP!
> 
> *WoodyA* -- Symptoms sound good!
> 
> *Hanskiz* -- Wonderful news! I'm so happy that you got your BFP and I hope that this one is very sticky! And I hope you and your sister have the best time being bump buddies. :happydance:
> 
> Hi to everyone else, and a warm welcome to all the ladies just joining us!
> 
> So how are you doing so far???? Im on third day of clomid! so far doing ok.... not feeling any different yet! lol.... Still waiting on my blood results. I called and no one able to call w/ results right now b/c they are w/ patients..... Im so nervous! I go for my u/s this friday... hoping that my follicles are big and strong! what day are you at now???? hope all is well! :)Click to expand...

Today is CD16 for me. I put a write-up in my journal with lots of detail, but to keep it short, I'm hoping to ovulate soon. OPKs getting darker but not positive yet. I'll do another one in a couple of hours. I'm just waiting and doing lots of BD. :haha:

I'm glad you're not feeling any side-effects. I'm sure everything will be good with your blood test results. I hope the ultrasound shows big, juicy follicles. :thumbup:


----------



## dimplesmagee

So, I am on 14 DPO, and CD 28. My AF is typically on-time. For some reason I always thought AF showed ON 28 days, but according to FF and countdowntopregnancy it comes the NEXT day. Hmm... BFN this AM despite feeling really different since Friday. Last night and today, I have such a dull ache in my back. It's hard to get comfortable. I've also been experiencing sharp pains on the outside of my vagina, near my groin area. I remember getting this w/ pregnancy, but I guess I could get this w/ AF as well. I've also been getting sharp pains in my abdomen. I hardly ever get sore boobs...last month was a rare! I guess I'm still learning my body off Birth Control pills, as this is the longest I've been off of them w/out being pregnant. My temperature rose this AM...but I suppose tomorrow morning it will come crashing down. That's ok though. Then I just start over and I still have my trip to Punta Cana to look fwd. to! :) 

Hans! You're pregnant! That's wonderful news!!!

Welcome to the new ladies!

Rachel-we are both due tomorrow. What are your symptoms right now???


----------



## hollyw79

dimplesmagee said:


> So, I am on 14 DPO, and CD 28. My AF is typically on-time. For some reason I always thought AF showed ON 28 days, but according to FF and countdowntopregnancy it comes the NEXT day. Hmm... BFN this AM despite feeling really different since Friday. Last night and today, I have such a dull ache in my back. It's hard to get comfortable. I've also been experiencing sharp pains on the outside of my vagina, near my groin area. I remember getting this w/ pregnancy, but I guess I could get this w/ AF as well. I've also been getting sharp pains in my abdomen. I hardly ever get sore boobs...last month was a rare! I guess I'm still learning my body off Birth Control pills, as this is the longest I've been off of them w/out being pregnant. My temperature rose this AM...but I suppose tomorrow morning it will come crashing down. That's ok though. Then I just start over and I still have my trip to Punta Cana to look fwd. to! :)
> 
> Hans! You're pregnant! That's wonderful news!!!
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Rachel-we are both due tomorrow. What are your symptoms right now???

Hmm.. strange. It is so frustrating when you can't make heads or tails of what's going on with your body. 

Your trip sounds sooooooooo appealing.. makes me want to start hunting for a vacation myself!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Plan a trip Holly! :) 

Who was talking about having greasy hair the other day??? My hair has been awful since Friday!!! :(


----------



## Babybaba

Hey lovely ladies!! Well 11dpo for me...

Still no "real" sympoms! Lol
I feel like I'm gettin my period... Have mild cramps in my lower front stomach... And feel very wet down there... Keep going to the restroom to see if af is there!! Still not there so fingers crossed!!! If no bfp comes this month I am really pleased that my luteal phase seems to be longer!! As last month it was only 10 days! So that's a positive in my book!! Gotta look for the positives eh!! Hehe

how are you all feeling??

Xoxo


----------



## WoodyA

I'm starting to think I'm out. I'm feeling very snappy almost like AF could be coming!

Crampy pain in back and uterus area and tired dizzy and headachy. Very hungry!
Loads of thick White cm

Oh and my nipples are very sore but only when touched so I guess that doesn't count?!? 

Please stay away AF!


----------



## WoodyA

Babybaba said:


> Hey lovely ladies!! Well 11dpo for me...
> 
> Still no "real" sympoms! Lol
> I feel like I'm gettin my period... Have mild cramps in my lower front stomach... And feel very wet down there... Keep going to the restroom to see if af is there!! Still not there so fingers crossed!!! If no bfp comes this month I am really pleased that my luteal phase seems to be longer!! As last month it was only 10 days! So that's a positive in my book!! Gotta look for the positives eh!! Hehe
> 
> how are you all feeling??
> 
> Xoxo

Glad your lp is longer!!!


----------



## Cornish

Have you tested babybaba or being very good and waiting? I'd love a holiday ladies!! Someone was def talking about greasy hair Dimples, hope you get your bfp in the morning. 
Well I've resisted poas for the afternoon and seeing as I'm only on cd24 I'm just going to do a test every am and then not think about it all day-yeah right!! I never want another tww again!


----------



## Cornish

Woodya- I'm also very snappy! My poor oh!


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish said:


> Have you tested babybaba or being very good and waiting? I'd love a holiday ladies!! Someone was def talking about greasy hair Dimples, hope you get your bfp in the morning.
> Well I've resisted poas for the afternoon and seeing as I'm only on cd24 I'm just going to do a test every am and then not think about it all day-yeah right!! I never want another tww again!

Me either!!
I have no urge to poas now
Sure I'm out


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish said:


> Woodya- I'm also very snappy! My poor oh!

Fx it's a good sign?!


----------



## hollyw79

dimplesmagee said:


> Plan a trip Holly! :)
> 
> Who was talking about having greasy hair the other day??? My hair has been awful since Friday!!! :(

WOULD be nice! I need to talk to my DH.. been talking about going on one .. even if just for a long weekend.. since the mc.. and we have yet to do so. 

Lintu was the 1 talking about the hair...


----------



## hollyw79

Babybaba said:


> Hey lovely ladies!! Well 11dpo for me...
> 
> Still no "real" sympoms! Lol
> I feel like I'm gettin my period... Have mild cramps in my lower front stomach... And feel very wet down there... Keep going to the restroom to see if af is there!! Still not there so fingers crossed!!! If no bfp comes this month I am really pleased that my luteal phase seems to be longer!! As last month it was only 10 days! So that's a positive in my book!! Gotta look for the positives eh!! Hehe
> 
> how are you all feeling??
> 
> Xoxo

Are you still going to test tomorrow???

:dust:


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Woodya- I'm also very snappy! My poor oh!
> 
> Fx it's a good sign?!Click to expand...

AMEN to that bc I am SUPER pissy!!! :growlmad:


----------



## dimplesmagee

My body is confusing me...my back is so achy. You know how women have that ONE symptom that they wait for to tell them they are/are not pregnant. Dull backache was my symptom that I had w/ all 3 pregnancies but never with AF. But here I sit with BFN, a backache, greasy hair, and sharp pains in my abdomen. Countdown website thinks I ovulated on CD 17...I'm almost positive it was CD 14 as I had EWCM for two days, and a temperature rise. But on CD 17 my temp rose again, so maybe that's why it's confused? Typically, I have no signs, and that means AF is on her way. I guess that's why I was feeling fine the past two weeks, b/c I wasn't feeling anything until Friday when I had greasy hair, been real close to tears about everything, and my body aches like I'm getting sick. LIke I said before...guess I'm still learning about my body.


----------



## rachelbubble

dimplesmagee said:


> So, I am on 14 DPO, and CD 28. My AF is typically on-time. For some reason I always thought AF showed ON 28 days, but according to FF and countdowntopregnancy it comes the NEXT day. Hmm... BFN this AM despite feeling really different since Friday. Last night and today, I have such a dull ache in my back. It's hard to get comfortable. I've also been experiencing sharp pains on the outside of my vagina, near my groin area. I remember getting this w/ pregnancy, but I guess I could get this w/ AF as well. I've also been getting sharp pains in my abdomen. I hardly ever get sore boobs...last month was a rare! I guess I'm still learning my body off Birth Control pills, as this is the longest I've been off of them w/out being pregnant. My temperature rose this AM...but I suppose tomorrow morning it will come crashing down. That's ok though. Then I just start over and I still have my trip to Punta Cana to look fwd. to! :)
> 
> Hans! You're pregnant! That's wonderful news!!!
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Rachel-we are both due tomorrow. What are your symptoms right now???

Hi hun!!

Im exhausted!! Really really tired!!! But seem to be having really restless nights!! Also had cramping since 4 dpo and dull backache.

How about you??

I tested today and bfn so not got any high hopes for a BFP tomorrow.

I really hope you get one hun.... this thread seems lucky :happydance:

x x


----------



## rachelbubble

Alsooo been crying at the littlest things but i have alot going on at home so i dont think thats got anything to do with it!! x x


----------



## rachelbubble

Hanskiz.....
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

WOW!!! Huge congratulations!!!

Looks like all those symptoms were really actual symptoms!!! :happydance:

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Happy and healthy 9 months hun!!!

x x x


----------



## dimplesmagee

Holly~after our 2nd MC in January, my OH invited me to visit him in Europe at the beginning of March. We went to Rome for 4 days. It was so nice to get away from everything. I felt bad though b/c I was majorly PMSing, and the jet-leg kicked my butt. But we had a very nice time overall! Wish I could visit him in Russia this time. I really liked Germany too...but it was REALLY cold while I was there. PUnta Cana is a beautiful place and you can get some AWESOME good deals!

Oh Lintu----How's that hair of yours treating you??? My hair and I are no longer getting a long. We are fighting and not speaking to each other. Haha. :)

Woody~didn't you just list loads of symptoms? Don't count yourself out yet!

CRC~How's the clomid? Your body handling it ok?

I'm heading out to our Tulip time festival tonight with my sister. Should help keep my mind off stuff! Today is just a frustrating day...my daycare lady's kid was sick and I had no replacement which means I had to stay home w/ my son again. I missed a day of work last week for him too. Hopefully, the rest of the week goes better.


----------



## rachelbubble

Welcome to all the new ladies....with all the BFPs starting on this thread youve found the right place to come!!!! :hi:

Congratulations also to Vonz and Niamh!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Sticky baby dust to you both!!

x x x


----------



## MRS_HJO

Okay ladies. I have been very good about not testing, and part of that was because I've had this overwhelming feeling I'm out with no symptoms. Well, today is the first day I can honestly sit here and say, "there's a chance." Symptoms that started today and are just like last time: Pains in my left boob, fuller boobs, so damn hungry, headache, hot flashes, easily irritated, crabby, exhausted and I'm not doing anything to make myself exhausted. Just feel off. So, we will see... Still not going to test today.


----------



## lintu

hiya dimples, were currently on speaking terms, I bought some shampoo for greasy hair and washed, rinsed and repeat 4 times last night in the shower and it did the trick, although its starting to turn now at least it didnt still look wet, after drying it, it was gross. I was getting ready to shave it off.

Just hope its all + other wise god knows :shrug:

Well Iv had a funny old day with my lil self, my temp is higher than it has been all cycle, iv felt queasy since the moment i opened my eyes, which is only made better by eating, but ive just not wanted to eat. 

I dont feel ill, just queasy, had the hangover room spin also today, so not been able to walk or turn round too quickly otherwise felt really sick :sick: also when i am hungry I need to eat then. this is all the same as last time, all i dont have is the bone crushing exhaustion.

Another thing iv just thought, my smell is increased. Iv sat next to the same lad for 10 weeks now and from about last wednesday i could tell everytime he had been out for a ciggy, I asked him if he had changed his brand but he hasnt, strange that iv never noticed the smell before.

The other thing today iv had a lil bit of brown discharge? only a tiny bit when i wiped, once. Dont know what thats about :shrug: dont know if im 12 DPO or 8DPO??
Hoping its all good


----------



## Fizzio

Hanskiz said:


> Hello lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> I've missed you!
> 
> I wanted to come and share my news with you. It looks like I'm pregnant!!
> 
> I POAS this morning and got my BFP. I'm very nervous and won't be getting too excited until I've got passed the 6 week mark but I'm optimistic this one will stick. I'll make an appointment with my midwife ASAP so I can ask for an early scan but FX'd this is the sticky one!!
> 
> I'm not telling anyone this time round until we're sure of it, but I'm going to tell my sister as I think she'd like to know - and she clearly is some kind of lucky charm for me!!
> 
> I also wanted to say how much I've appreciated all your kind words and support over this difficult time. I literally wouldn't have made it through with my sanity in tact if it weren't for you. I'm wishing you all, all the luck in the world and hoping for your sticky beans soon.
> 
> Thanks so much for everything... :flower:
> 
> I'll be sticking around and stalking this thread and hope to see many of you over in the pregnancy forums SOON!!!
> 
> Massive :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


CONGRATULATIONS on your :bfp: Amazing news to put a smile on your face. Have everything crossed you little bean sticks and come January you will be saying hello to your baby :happydance:


----------



## Fizzio

CONGRATS to Vonz and Niamh too. Fingers crossed for sticky beans and H&H 9 months x


----------



## Babybaba

I'm still gonna test holly! Tested today bfn! :(
I honestly didn't think I'd make it to even 11 dpo as I was worried about my luteul phase! But here I am on 11 dpo! And I'll keep testing till af shows ( or hopefully doesn't show!! Hehe) 

Xoxo


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello all :flower:

Well it is nearing the end of my first day of being pregnant again! I feel a bit odd about it if I'm honest, especially as my period isn't due until Thursday. I keep thinking I'll have a chemical. Trying to get some of my PMA back!!

Sounds like a lot of you ladies have very promising symptoms.

A word of warning to those of you using IC's - my line this morning on the IC was so faint I really wasn't sure if I was imagining it or not. Then the FRER was so obvious there was no doubt. I was using the 10miu IC's as well!! So, if you see a glimmer - even if you think it's an evap (I did) keep the faith!!

On a side note - I've had greasy hair this week too - so it IS a good sign!!

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## WoodyA

Thank you hanskiz!! I'll be using 10miu too!

H+h 9 months to you hunni xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

100% certain AF will be here in a day to 2 days . Im done ttc for awhile going on BCP for the next year or so why i complete some goals and hopefully when i come of BCP my cycles will be normal again !


----------



## WoodyA

Ruskiegirl said:


> 100% certain AF will be here in a day to 2 days . Im done ttc for awhile going on BCP for the next year or so why i complete some goals and hopefully when i come of BCP my cycles will be normal again !

Good luck with your goals!!


----------



## Cornish

I have those tests :( 
Need to get my glasses out for my morning pee!
Hanskiz, I hope you've had a wonderful day of feeling great inside. Babybaba I'm also planning to test daily for this week- until I get my bfp of course!!
Xxx


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> *Nimh22* -- Congrats on your BFP!
> 
> *WoodyA* -- Symptoms sound good!
> 
> *Hanskiz* -- Wonderful news! I'm so happy that you got your BFP and I hope that this one is very sticky! And I hope you and your sister have the best time being bump buddies. :happydance:
> 
> Hi to everyone else, and a warm welcome to all the ladies just joining us!
> 
> So how are you doing so far???? Im on third day of clomid! so far doing ok.... not feeling any different yet! lol.... Still waiting on my blood results. I called and no one able to call w/ results right now b/c they are w/ patients..... Im so nervous! I go for my u/s this friday... hoping that my follicles are big and strong! what day are you at now???? hope all is well! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Today is CD16 for me. I put a write-up in my journal with lots of detail, but to keep it short, I'm hoping to ovulate soon. OPKs getting darker but not positive yet. I'll do another one in a couple of hours. I'm just waiting and doing lots of BD. :haha:
> 
> I'm glad you're not feeling any side-effects. I'm sure everything will be good with your blood test results. I hope the ultrasound shows big, juicy follicles. :thumbup:Click to expand...

So they called and my bloodwork was all within normal limits!! yah! thats a relief! so now we wait til friday! Im going to check out your journal. Im so excited to hear you opks are getting darker! so do you usually O this late or does clomid effect O timing??? and im def. praying for big juicy follicles! when do you go back to doc?


----------



## CRC25

dimplesmagee said:


> Holly~after our 2nd MC in January, my OH invited me to visit him in Europe at the beginning of March. We went to Rome for 4 days. It was so nice to get away from everything. I felt bad though b/c I was majorly PMSing, and the jet-leg kicked my butt. But we had a very nice time overall! Wish I could visit him in Russia this time. I really liked Germany too...but it was REALLY cold while I was there. PUnta Cana is a beautiful place and you can get some AWESOME good deals!
> 
> Oh Lintu----How's that hair of yours treating you??? My hair and I are no longer getting a long. We are fighting and not speaking to each other. Haha. :)
> 
> Woody~didn't you just list loads of symptoms? Don't count yourself out yet!
> 
> CRC~How's the clomid? Your body handling it ok?
> 
> I'm heading out to our Tulip time festival tonight with my sister. Should help keep my mind off stuff! Today is just a frustrating day...my daycare lady's kid was sick and I had no replacement which means I had to stay home w/ my son again. I missed a day of work last week for him too. Hopefully, the rest of the week goes better.

I will take the 3rd dose of clomid tonight and im doing okay... not having any side effects yet! lol... ive been hanging out w/ my sister n law and my 7 week old neice keeping me busy loving on her! lol.... hope you have fun tonite and hope your son gets better!!! I sure hope that you get your BFP soon! you deserve it!! I will go Friday for my u/s to see how the follicles are doing and determine when to do the trigger shot! and for my dh semen analysis! my bloodwork came in and they said that all my results were normal. thats a big relief! so now we see how I do on clomid and then wait for my dhs results :) praying for postive outcomes for all of us! :)


----------



## CRC25

Hanskiz said:


> Hello all :flower:
> 
> Well it is nearing the end of my first day of being pregnant again! I feel a bit odd about it if I'm honest, especially as my period isn't due until Thursday. I keep thinking I'll have a chemical. Trying to get some of my PMA back!!
> 
> Sounds like a lot of you ladies have very promising symptoms.
> 
> A word of warning to those of you using IC's - my line this morning on the IC was so faint I really wasn't sure if I was imagining it or not. Then the FRER was so obvious there was no doubt. I was using the 10miu IC's as well!! So, if you see a glimmer - even if you think it's an evap (I did) keep the faith!!
> 
> On a side note - I've had greasy hair this week too - so it IS a good sign!!
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:

Congrats on your BFP! praying for a stress free happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Cornish

Great news on the good blood work crc, you have a busy week! Fxd for those massive follicles and some sticky beans!xxx


----------



## WoodyA

Good luck to anyone poas tomorrow!!

:dust: :dust:

I'm tired and in work early tomorrow so probably gonna get an early night!


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> So they called and my bloodwork was all within normal limits!! yah! thats a relief! so now we wait til friday! Im going to check out your journal. Im so excited to hear you opks are getting darker! so do you usually O this late or does clomid effect O timing??? and im def. praying for big juicy follicles! when do you go back to doc?

Yay! I'm glad all the bloodwork results are back and everything is normal!

I was expecting to ovulate on Sunday or today, so it is maybe a day late at the most (if I end up ovulating tomorrow). I have read that Clomid can delay ovulation or even make it happen earlier, so that's something to be watching for. My plan from here on out is to start taking progesterone once I know that I have ovulated. I will keep taking it until 14DPO and if I've gotten a BFP by then, I'll let the doctor know. I'm not sure what the next step is after that with the FS. If I don't get a BFP by then, I'll stop the progesterone because it can delay AF even if you're not pregnant, according to FS. She didn't ask me about taking a day 21 progesterone test, probably because she prescribed the progesterone so a test wouldn't tell us anything.

I'm reading my last OPK as positive. I'll keep taking them so I can see how long the surge lasts, but I *think* we're done BD for this cycle. A little scared saying that and actually following through, but that's where things are at this point.


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> I will take the 3rd dose of clomid tonight and im doing okay... not having any side effects yet! lol... ive been hanging out w/ my sister n law and my 7 week old neice keeping me busy loving on her! lol.... hope you have fun tonite and hope your son gets better!!! I sure hope that you get your BFP soon! you deserve it!! I will go Friday for my u/s to see how the follicles are doing and determine when to do the trigger shot! and for my dh semen analysis! my bloodwork came in and they said that all my results were normal. thats a big relief! so now we see how I do on clomid and then wait for my dhs results :) praying for postive outcomes for all of us! :)

I'll keep praying for you, that the ultrasound goes well on Friday and your DH gets good news about his SA! I'm so happy that you got all this put together so quickly and hope the BFP happens for you this cycle!


----------



## mercedes2010

Well ladies, I'm definitely out. Woke up to cramps and really bad PMS symptoms this morning so I POAS and no surprise it's a BFN...looks like we'll be tryng again around my birthday which is ironic because I conceived my daughter on my birthday eleven years ago! So we'll see if I'm just destined to have Valentine babies!

Good luck to all the rest of you, lots of :dust: and BFP to you all. And for those who have my bad luck this month, see you in the June teting thread! :flower: 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> So they called and my bloodwork was all within normal limits!! yah! thats a relief! so now we wait til friday! Im going to check out your journal. Im so excited to hear you opks are getting darker! so do you usually O this late or does clomid effect O timing??? and im def. praying for big juicy follicles! when do you go back to doc?
> 
> Yay! I'm glad all the bloodwork results are back and everything is normal!
> 
> I was expecting to ovulate on Sunday or today, so it is maybe a day late at the most (if I end up ovulating tomorrow). I have read that Clomid can delay ovulation or even make it happen earlier, so that's something to be watching for. My plan from here on out is to start taking progesterone once I know that I have ovulated. I will keep taking it until 14DPO and if I've gotten a BFP by then, I'll let the doctor know. I'm not sure what the next step is after that with the FS. If I don't get a BFP by then, I'll stop the progesterone because it can delay AF even if you're not pregnant, according to FS. She didn't ask me about taking a day 21 progesterone test, probably because she prescribed the progesterone so a test wouldn't tell us anything.
> 
> I'm reading my last OPK as positive. I'll keep taking them so I can see how long the surge lasts, but I *think* we're done BD for this cycle. A little scared saying that and actually following through, but that's where things are at this point.Click to expand...

Yah! a postive opk! thats great after taking clomid! yeah im scared about the late ovualtion making a later af. lol.... ugh this baby making stuff is hard! :) so now you are in the 2ww. I cant wait to be there! Im cd07 and just waiting to get busy! :happydance: !!!! keep me posted on your journey! Praying you get your BFP this month! :)


----------



## LittleBird

mercedes2010 said:


> Well ladies, I'm definitely out. Woke up to cramps and really bad PMS symptoms this morning so I POAS and no surprise it's a BFN...looks like we'll be tryng again around my birthday which is ironic because I conceived my daughter on my birthday eleven years ago! So we'll see if I'm just destined to have Valentine babies!
> 
> Good luck to all the rest of you, lots of :dust: and BFP to you all. And for those who have my bad luck this month, see you in the June teting thread! :flower:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Aw, I hope it's not AF. I know you think you're done this month, but hopefully AF will stay away!


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> So they called and my bloodwork was all within normal limits!! yah! thats a relief! so now we wait til friday! Im going to check out your journal. Im so excited to hear you opks are getting darker! so do you usually O this late or does clomid effect O timing??? and im def. praying for big juicy follicles! when do you go back to doc?
> 
> Yay! I'm glad all the bloodwork results are back and everything is normal!
> 
> I was expecting to ovulate on Sunday or today, so it is maybe a day late at the most (if I end up ovulating tomorrow). I have read that Clomid can delay ovulation or even make it happen earlier, so that's something to be watching for. My plan from here on out is to start taking progesterone once I know that I have ovulated. I will keep taking it until 14DPO and if I've gotten a BFP by then, I'll let the doctor know. I'm not sure what the next step is after that with the FS. If I don't get a BFP by then, I'll stop the progesterone because it can delay AF even if you're not pregnant, according to FS. She didn't ask me about taking a day 21 progesterone test, probably because she prescribed the progesterone so a test wouldn't tell us anything.
> 
> I'm reading my last OPK as positive. I'll keep taking them so I can see how long the surge lasts, but I *think* we're done BD for this cycle. A little scared saying that and actually following through, but that's where things are at this point.Click to expand...
> 
> Yah! a postive opk! thats great after taking clomid! yeah im scared about the late ovualtion making a later af. lol.... ugh this baby making stuff is hard! :) so now you are in the 2ww. I cant wait to be there! Im cd07 and just waiting to get busy! :happydance: !!!! keep me posted on your journey! Praying you get your BFP this month! :)Click to expand...

Looks even more positive tonight! No more BD!!!


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> So they called and my bloodwork was all within normal limits!! yah! thats a relief! so now we wait til friday! Im going to check out your journal. Im so excited to hear you opks are getting darker! so do you usually O this late or does clomid effect O timing??? and im def. praying for big juicy follicles! when do you go back to doc?
> 
> Yay! I'm glad all the bloodwork results are back and everything is normal!
> 
> I was expecting to ovulate on Sunday or today, so it is maybe a day late at the most (if I end up ovulating tomorrow). I have read that Clomid can delay ovulation or even make it happen earlier, so that's something to be watching for. My plan from here on out is to start taking progesterone once I know that I have ovulated. I will keep taking it until 14DPO and if I've gotten a BFP by then, I'll let the doctor know. I'm not sure what the next step is after that with the FS. If I don't get a BFP by then, I'll stop the progesterone because it can delay AF even if you're not pregnant, according to FS. She didn't ask me about taking a day 21 progesterone test, probably because she prescribed the progesterone so a test wouldn't tell us anything.
> 
> I'm reading my last OPK as positive. I'll keep taking them so I can see how long the surge lasts, but I *think* we're done BD for this cycle. A little scared saying that and actually following through, but that's where things are at this point.Click to expand...
> 
> Yah! a postive opk! thats great after taking clomid! yeah im scared about the late ovualtion making a later af. lol.... ugh this baby making stuff is hard! :) so now you are in the 2ww. I cant wait to be there! Im cd07 and just waiting to get busy! :happydance: !!!! keep me posted on your journey! Praying you get your BFP this month! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Looks even more positive tonight! No more BD!!!Click to expand...

What day did you take the clomid??? and what day did you start the mucinex?? im going to the store tom. and I need to pick it up... just cant remember what day to start taking it!! im cd07 today... do you wait til the day after your last dose of clomid?


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> What day did you take the clomid??? and what day did you start the mucinex?? im going to the store tom. and I need to pick it up... just cant remember what day to start taking it!! im cd07 today... do you wait til the day after your last dose of clomid?

I took Clomid CD4-8. I started taking the Guaifenesin CD11. The plan was to take it for 5 days leading up to ovulation, plus the day of ovulation. So I have been taking it for 6 days now, since I was planning on ovulating today. I will probably take it tomorrow as well, just to be on the safe side, since I haven't recorded a change in temp to tell me that ovulation has occurred. The BabyHopes.com article I sent to you talked about using the syrup, but I have been taking the tablet. I'm not sure what you'll find at the store, but make sure it's ONLY guaifenesin, with no other active ingredients, like a decongestant, for example. Leading up to this cycle, I had been having consistent 30-day cycles with ovulation on CD15 or CD16. If your cycle is different from that, you may start and stop the guaifenesin on a different day.

I hope you're doing well with the Clomid! It sounds like you are having minimal side effects, if any, which is really good! I was kinda bummed out that I took it this cycle and the FS didn't think it helped much, but at least we saw what happened at this dose. It seems like most doctors start people at the 50mg but then bump them up, so it's a learning experience -- to see how your body reacts at the lowest dose possible. The other thing I noticed is that some people think it helps to have it in your system for more than one cycle, so even if this month is a BFN for me, I've got one cycle behind me. Still feeling happy about the whole process, just a little nervous that I'm almost into the TWW and all the lovely feelings it brings.


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> What day did you take the clomid??? and what day did you start the mucinex?? im going to the store tom. and I need to pick it up... just cant remember what day to start taking it!! im cd07 today... do you wait til the day after your last dose of clomid?
> 
> I took Clomid CD4-8. I started taking the Guaifenesin CD11. The plan was to take it for 5 days leading up to ovulation, plus the day of ovulation. So I have been taking it for 6 days now, since I was planning on ovulating today. I will probably take it tomorrow as well, just to be on the safe side, since I haven't recorded a change in temp to tell me that ovulation has occurred. The BabyHopes.com article I sent to you talked about using the syrup, but I have been taking the tablet. I'm not sure what you'll find at the store, but make sure it's ONLY guaifenesin, with no other active ingredients, like a decongestant, for example. Leading up to this cycle, I had been having consistent 30-day cycles with ovulation on CD15 or CD16. If your cycle is different from that, you may start and stop the guaifenesin on a different day.
> 
> I hope you're doing well with the Clomid! It sounds like you are having minimal side effects, if any, which is really good! I was kinda bummed out that I took it this cycle and the FS didn't think it helped much, but at least we saw what happened at this dose. It seems like most doctors start people at the 50mg but then bump them up, so it's a learning experience -- to see how your body reacts at the lowest dose possible. The other thing I noticed is that some people think it helps to have it in your system for more than one cycle, so even if this month is a BFN for me, I've got one cycle behind me. Still feeling happy about the whole process, just a little nervous that I'm almost into the TWW and all the lovely feelings it brings.Click to expand...

Ok, I usually O around day 14 or day 15... but this cycle I am getting the trigger shot ...so who knows when I will O. lol... and I agree with you, you have to start somewhere and if 50 doesnt work then Im happing the fs will up my dose as well...just stay postive! I cant wait to be in 2ww... it seems so far away.lol.... Im so nervous about the u/s on friday... I just have high expecatations and dont want to be let down. so im trying to stay postive and think the best. Well I didnt know mucinex came in a syrup form , or is it called something else b/c its just guaifenesin?? Im going to check out the baby hopes website again! have you noticed any dry cm from the clomid other than what the Fs told you??? I really was considering the IUI but not sure financailly if that is an option. Im suppose to have more bloodwork done on cd10 so thats thursday and the us on friday and the SA on friday too! im getting excited that everything is falling in place for us!


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> Ok, I usually O around day 14 or day 15... but this cycle I am getting the trigger shot ...so who knows when I will O. lol... and I agree with you, you have to start somewhere and if 50 doesnt work then Im happing the fs will up my dose as well...just stay postive! I cant wait to be in 2ww... it seems so far away.lol.... Im so nervous about the u/s on friday... I just have high expecatations and dont want to be let down. so im trying to stay postive and think the best. Well I didnt know mucinex came in a syrup form , or is it called something else b/c its just guaifenesin?? Im going to check out the baby hopes website again! have you noticed any dry cm from the clomid other than what the Fs told you??? I really was considering the IUI but not sure financailly if that is an option. Im suppose to have more bloodwork done on cd10 so thats thursday and the us on friday and the SA on friday too! im getting excited that everything is falling in place for us!

So if you say CD15 ovulation, you'll want to take Guaifenesin day 10-14 (5 days leading up to ovulation) plus day 15 (day of ovulation). You don't know yet what day they're going to trigger you, right? Unless you know in advance, just take the guaifenesin those days. I did not tell my FS that I was taking it, I figured it was safe as long as I didn't take more than the maximum dose specified on the packaging. Plus, I didn't want her to discourage me from taking it. If I got a BFN and didn't put everything into this, I would wonder if that was the reason why.

I went through the medicine aisle looking at all the different versions of Robitussin. The Target near me didn't have just the plain version with no other active ingredients. I didn't check Mucinex to see active ingredients. I saw the Target brand of plain old guaifenesin so I figured it was fine. The CM situation has been so-so. I had a patch of EWCM today but the amount of CM has seemed a bit decreased from my past cycles. I do notice that the guaifenesin seems to help with my nasal mucus issues very quickly. So I imagine it has helped with CM as well. So you have two big days coming up -- Thursday tests and Friday! I'll have you in my thoughts during that time!


----------



## dimplesmagee

I just saw these beautiful pictures on facebook of my friend who's having twins at the end of June. One of the pics was w/ her sister-in-law who's due on May 20. I was supposed to have a baby this week...and it hurts. I think I pretend it doesn't and that "I'm fine." But they are so happy, so big, so excited...and I'm sitting here, alone, waiting for AF to arrive. It takes a lot of energy out of me to be excited.

Guess I just need a good cry... :cry:


----------



## hollyw79

Babybaba said:


> I'm still gonna test holly! Tested today bfn! :(
> I honestly didn't think I'd make it to even 11 dpo as I was worried about my luteul phase! But here I am on 11 dpo! And I'll keep testing till af shows ( or hopefully doesn't show!! Hehe)
> 
> Xoxo

I hope tomorrow brings some good news for you! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## hollyw79

dimplesmagee said:


> I just saw these beautiful pictures on facebook of my friend who's having twins at the end of June. One of the pics was w/ her sister-in-law who's due on May 20. I was supposed to have a baby this week...and it hurts. I think I pretend it doesn't and that "I'm fine." But they are so happy, so big, so excited...and I'm sitting here, alone, waiting for AF to arrive. It takes a lot of energy out of me to be excited.
> 
> Guess I just need a good cry... :cry:

I'm incredibly sorry hun.. I know it feels like a punch in the gut.. this past week I saw one of my good friends hospital pics from giving birth and it practically made me cry... crying DOES help.. releases it!! 

Praying for you! :flower:


----------



## hollyw79

mercedes2010 said:


> Well ladies, I'm definitely out. Woke up to cramps and really bad PMS symptoms this morning so I POAS and no surprise it's a BFN...looks like we'll be tryng again around my birthday which is ironic because I conceived my daughter on my birthday eleven years ago! So we'll see if I'm just destined to have Valentine babies!
> 
> Good luck to all the rest of you, lots of :dust: and BFP to you all. And for those who have my bad luck this month, see you in the June teting thread! :flower:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Wellll.. it IS still possible until AF is actually here! I hope it doesn't show!!! If not, I'll for sure be rooting for a "love" baby for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

dimplesmagee said:


> I just saw these beautiful pictures on facebook of my friend who's having twins at the end of June. One of the pics was w/ her sister-in-law who's due on May 20. I was supposed to have a baby this week...and it hurts. I think I pretend it doesn't and that "I'm fine." But they are so happy, so big, so excited...and I'm sitting here, alone, waiting for AF to arrive. It takes a lot of energy out of me to be excited.
> 
> Guess I just need a good cry... :cry:

Aw, dimples. I'm so sorry you're feeling this way. I feel the same way about my BFF, and another friend from church who are due the same week in July. It's about a month after I was due (from MC1). I really am happy for her! For both of them! But it does make my heart ache to see them. They seem so close right now and I'm feeling very broken. And there's another girl at church who is pregnant. So the little old church ladies are coming up to me, asking if I'm trying, asking if I'm next. I think talking about how you're feeling with us makes it easier than if you just keep replaying the images over and over in your head. Get off of Facebook! Be kind to yourself. Don't feel guilty about being sad.

You're still not out, right? We are all pulling for you and hoping that AF stays far, far away!


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I usually O around day 14 or day 15... but this cycle I am getting the trigger shot ...so who knows when I will O. lol... and I agree with you, you have to start somewhere and if 50 doesnt work then Im happing the fs will up my dose as well...just stay postive! I cant wait to be in 2ww... it seems so far away.lol.... Im so nervous about the u/s on friday... I just have high expecatations and dont want to be let down. so im trying to stay postive and think the best. Well I didnt know mucinex came in a syrup form , or is it called something else b/c its just guaifenesin?? Im going to check out the baby hopes website again! have you noticed any dry cm from the clomid other than what the Fs told you??? I really was considering the IUI but not sure financailly if that is an option. Im suppose to have more bloodwork done on cd10 so thats thursday and the us on friday and the SA on friday too! im getting excited that everything is falling in place for us!
> 
> So if you say CD15 ovulation, you'll want to take Guaifenesin day 10-14 (5 days leading up to ovulation) plus day 15 (day of ovulation). You don't know yet what day they're going to trigger you, right? Unless you know in advance, just take the guaifenesin those days. I did not tell my FS that I was taking it, I figured it was safe as long as I didn't take more than the maximum dose specified on the packaging. Plus, I didn't want her to discourage me from taking it. If I got a BFN and didn't put everything into this, I would wonder if that was the reason why.
> 
> I went through the medicine aisle looking at all the different versions of Robitussin. The Target near me didn't have just the plain version with no other active ingredients. I didn't check Mucinex to see active ingredients. I saw the Target brand of plain old guaifenesin so I figured it was fine. The CM situation has been so-so. I had a patch of EWCM today but the amount of CM has seemed a bit decreased from my past cycles. I do notice that the guaifenesin seems to help with my nasal mucus issues very quickly. So I imagine it has helped with CM as well. So you have two big days coming up -- Thursday tests and Friday! I'll have you in my thoughts during that time!Click to expand...

Thank you so much for all your helpful information... I will start taking mucincex after my bloodwork on thursday!!! and I will find out exactly when i will get the trigger shot on friday!!! im still spotting from af today so cant really tell what cm is like just yet... Had a small little hot flash about 20mins ago.... first side effect from clomid im guessing! it will all be worth it one day... I dont have kids and i so desperately want to be a mother.. I do have stepdaughter who calls me mommy who will be 3 in october.... but I so bad want to carry a baby and be a mommy and give her a sibiling.... im praying this is the month for us! :happydance:


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I'm definitely out. Woke up to cramps and really bad PMS symptoms this morning so I POAS and no surprise it's a BFN...looks like we'll be tryng again around my birthday which is ironic because I conceived my daughter on my birthday eleven years ago! So we'll see if I'm just destined to have Valentine babies!
> 
> Good luck to all the rest of you, lots of :dust: and BFP to you all. And for those who have my bad luck this month, see you in the June teting thread! :flower:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Wellll.. it IS still possible until AF is actually here! I hope it doesn't show!!! If not, I'll for sure be rooting for a "love" baby for you!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

So my bloodwork came back everything perfect she said everything was within normal limits... so now a blood test on thursday and u/s on friday along w/ the SA :haha: gotta love dh for their effort in all this! im praying for you! I cant wait til tom. to see your results!


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> Thank you so much for all your helpful information... I will start taking mucincex after my bloodwork on thursday!!! and I will find out exactly when i will get the trigger shot on friday!!! im still spotting from af today so cant really tell what cm is like just yet... Had a small little hot flash about 20mins ago.... first side effect from clomid im guessing! it will all be worth it one day... I dont have kids and i so desperately want to be a mother.. I do have stepdaughter who calls me mommy who will be 3 in october.... but I so bad want to carry a baby and be a mommy and give her a sibiling.... im praying this is the month for us! :happydance:

You're welcome! I hope you get your BFP. It sounds like you really love your stepdaughter and all of you will be so happy with a little sibling for her! I know it will happen for you soon!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well im officially out ladies AF arrived just minutes ago onto wtt ! GL to the rest of you waiting on your :bfp:!


----------



## LittleBird

Sorry to hear that, Ruskiegirl. I'll keep stalking you, for sure! :hugs:


----------



## MRS_HJO

mrs_hjo said:


> *here is the official test days & results!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> hanskiz: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> Vonz: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> Niamh22: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> Dimplesmagee: Saturday, may 7, fingers crossed
> 
> rachelbubble: Monday, may 9, fingers crossed
> 
> hollyw79: Tuesday, may 10
> 
> babybaba: Tuesday, may 10
> 
> mrs_hjo: Wednesday, may 11
> 
> neversaynever: Wednesday, may 11 fingers crossed
> 
> woodya: Wednesday, may 11
> 
> cornish: Thursday, may 12
> 
> sthorp1179: Thursday, may 12
> 
> lintu: Thursday, may 12
> 
> amyrose2: Thursday, may 12
> 
> moonbeam: Friday, may 13
> 
> littlebird: Tuesday, may 24
> 
> nattys: Saturday, may 28
> 
> tweak0605: Monday, may 30
> 
> mercedes2010: Fingers crossed
> 
> ruskiegirl: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a test day?!
> 
> ***i will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 84, post 837***

Updated. Sorry about AF ruskiegirl. Good luck with your future goals.


----------



## Hanskiz

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well im officially out ladies AF arrived just minutes ago onto wtt ! GL to the rest of you waiting on your :bfp:!

So sorry Ruskiegirl :hugs: 

Good luck with all your goals. I hope everything works out beautifully for you!

:hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

Good luck with everything ruskiegirl! Sorry AF came 

Bfn today for me, I know it's early but it is a slap in the face!


----------



## Cornish

Bfn for me also this morning, no matter how hard I stare it has only one line. 
Sorry ruskie, :hugs:
Good luck to all testing today.xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

:hugs: to Dimples and ruskie

Mercedes, will see you in the June thread :flower:

Cornish :hugs: and your not out till the witch arrives :hugs:

Hanskiz, check out that ticker :thumbup: :happydance:

Good luck to today's testers :flower:

XxX


----------



## moonbeam38

well im still in....AF not got me yet so im keeping everything crossed as im still a bit sicky....xx


----------



## lintu

Massive temp dip this morning, so looks like I'm out. :cry:

I can't do this anymore, thnk you so much for all the support ladies but I'm giving myself the summer off to find the fun again xxx


----------



## Cornish

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When-can-I-expect-a-positive-HPT-if-I-am-pregnant.html
This website gave me hope!
I'm sorry lintu, I honestly feel that if af comes for me this month I'll be doing the same. Big :hugs: to you and hope af stays away.xxx


----------



## sthorp1179

BFN to me too ladies, was hoping to see the faintest of faint lines today but nothing :(

Guess I will have to wait and ssee what tomorrow brings...drat!


----------



## Neversaynever

Moon, fingers are crossed for you

Lintu :hugs: I feel the same

Cornish, I also saw that page yesterday and thought stuff it, I KNOW I'm out and I accept it, no matter how painful it is. :hugs:

I honestly dont know how to keep myself sane next month. Any ideas??

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Thorp...:hugs:

Cornish that came out wrong :wacko: I meant that was how "I" perceived my bfn. Took another one this morning which was a bfn but I'll live :flower:

XxX


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:



> Good luck with everything ruskiegirl! Sorry AF came
> 
> Bfn today for me, I know it's early but it is a slap in the face!

I got a BFN at 9 dpo too. Keep the faith!!

:hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Bfn for me also this morning, no matter how hard I stare it has only one line.
> Sorry ruskie, :hugs:
> Good luck to all testing today.xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Early days still....


----------



## Cornish

It came out fine neversaynever, bfn are not nice! I hope you have a better day at work. I'm sat by a lake contemplating buying something new!
I'm still crossing everything for you lovely ladies. 
As for next month- think I'll take a but if a back step, I know it's silly to feel like that already as mmc was in feb and although it feels like years ago, it isn't! I'm not even cleared to try and Im sat here symptom spotting (ss) like a lunatic!!


----------



## Cornish

Thanks Hanskiz, I do still hold a lot of hope until af shows up, after that I may cry! How are you feeling today with your sticky bean, any new symptoms?xx


----------



## WoodyA

I don't know why I'm so down, I could only be 2dpo!

Why is this so hard!!!!!!!

Could the cramping I had last few days have been caused by ovulation or is that a different type of pain??


----------



## Cornish

Good pma woodya, think I'm having a bit of a breakdown today! Ovulation pain can be like cramps, only diff is it's norm only on one side. Any mire symptoms today?x


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I'm definitely out. Woke up to cramps and really bad PMS symptoms this morning so I POAS and no surprise it's a BFN...looks like we'll be tryng again around my birthday which is ironic because I conceived my daughter on my birthday eleven years ago! So we'll see if I'm just destined to have Valentine babies!
> 
> Good luck to all the rest of you, lots of :dust: and BFP to you all. And for those who have my bad luck this month, see you in the June teting thread! :flower:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Wellll.. it IS still possible until AF is actually here! I hope it doesn't show!!! If not, I'll for sure be rooting for a "love" baby for you!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So my bloodwork came back everything perfect she said everything was within normal limits... so now a blood test on thursday and u/s on friday along w/ the SA :haha: gotta love dh for their effort in all this! im praying for you! I cant wait til tom. to see your results!Click to expand...

I'm sooo glad everything came back ok! A great relief!!!! Yes, give your DH a BIG hug for being such a trooper! Some men seriously won't do it! He loves you!!! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well im officially out ladies AF arrived just minutes ago onto wtt ! GL to the rest of you waiting on your :bfp:!

I'm sorry hun :(


----------



## hollyw79

So... I'm not 100% .. but I *THINK* I may have gotten a BFP. As most of you know~ I took a trigger shot to force ovulation .. it's a shot of HCG (the preg hormone) so it causes you to get false positives for the 1st 7-10 days.. sometimes it can last a little longer than that depending on your metabolism and such. Well, I took the shot about 12 days ago... it went almost completely away after 9 days and then started to come back and is a stronger line... so I am PRAYING this is a REAL BFP bc it's unlikely the trigger is causing a positive after 12 days- especially with it pretty much being beyond faint 3 days ago.. you can see a pic on my journal if you want~ 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...d-little-honey-bean-after-miscarriage-78.html

I won't know for sure 100% for another day or 2 .. I'll go have blood work on Friday most likely.. puhleeeeeease pray for me this isn't a fluke or a mistake! And I also pray if it IS a BFP~ that all goes smoothly~ I know you all understand what I mean.

And I can say- I SERIOUSLY thought I was out- I did not feel any where near as much as I did in January- I had MINOR and I mean MINOR cramps and twinges around 8dpo and since then and emotional as all heck! PMS signs!!! My DH doesn't know yet- I cried my eyes out 3 times over the weekend telling him I was sure I wasn't.. but it looks like I probably am!


----------



## Maz1510

Holly i really hope you get a :bfp:!! That would be so amazing. 

I had an ectopic beg feb and i think it was your that recommended in one of your posts, reading the Heaven is for real? I did and it was really helpful so thank you if it was you!

I got a :bfp: on friday. I dont have any symptoms unlike last time and after everything we been through i dont feel very hopeful! 

I just hope i am wrong and this little bean sticks!

Good luck when are yougoing to test again?? i wil be stalking this thread now to see when you do! 

Good luck .. 

Congrats to you other ladies with bfp's this month and to those of you are out... keep you spirits up and have fun trying! 

xx


----------



## sthorp1179

OMG! This is such a lucky thread so far, I hope some luck rubs off on me!

8DPO for me another day of feeling horrid- I have terrible mood swings and moodiness feel like a horrible temperfilled baggage, feel weary, annoyed, weary, fed up etc. Headaches and slight dizziness, loads of creamy cm...

I just want to know one way or another! Aaaaaarrrrgggghhh


----------



## Cornish

Sthorp- I hear you on just wanting to know!


----------



## hollyw79

Maz1510 said:


> Holly i really hope you get a :bfp:!! That would be so amazing.
> 
> I had an ectopic beg feb and i think it was your that recommended in one of your posts, reading the Heaven is for real? I did and it was really helpful so thank you if it was you!
> 
> I got a :bfp: on friday. I dont have any symptoms unlike last time and after everything we been through i dont feel very hopeful!
> 
> I just hope i am wrong and this little bean sticks!
> 
> Good luck when are yougoing to test again?? i wil be stalking this thread now to see when you do!
> 
> Good luck ..
> 
> Congrats to you other ladies with bfp's this month and to those of you are out... keep you spirits up and have fun trying!
> 
> xx

YES! Heaven is for Real was AMAZING! It made me cry it was soooo good. 

CONGRATS on your BFP!!!! :happydance: I don't feel as many symptoms either so I'm scared crapless... minor twinges-that's about it! It's still early though! 

I am going to test daily and probably have blood work done on Friday!


----------



## hollyw79

sthorp1179 said:


> OMG! This is such a lucky thread so far, I hope some luck rubs off on me!
> 
> 8DPO for me another day of feeling horrid- I have terrible mood swings and moodiness feel like a horrible temperfilled baggage, feel weary, annoyed, weary, fed up etc. Headaches and slight dizziness, loads of creamy cm...
> 
> I just want to know one way or another! Aaaaaarrrrgggghhh

I know the "in the middle" stage sucks.. you're alllllllllllllmost there!!!! Hoping for you!!! Those are good signs! :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> So... I'm not 100% .. but I *THINK* I may have gotten a BFP. As most of you know~ I took a trigger shot to force ovulation .. it's a shot of HCG (the preg hormone) so it causes you to get false positives for the 1st 7-10 days.. sometimes it can last a little longer than that depending on your metabolism and such. Well, I took the shot about 12 days ago... it went almost completely away after 9 days and then started to come back and is a stronger line... so I am PRAYING this is a REAL BFP bc it's unlikely the trigger is causing a positive after 12 days- especially with it pretty much being beyond faint 3 days ago.. you can see a pic on my journal if you want~
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...d-little-honey-bean-after-miscarriage-78.html
> 
> I won't know for sure 100% for another day or 2 .. I'll go have blood work on Friday most likely.. puhleeeeeease pray for me this isn't a fluke or a mistake! And I also pray if it IS a BFP~ that all goes smoothly~ I know you all understand what I mean.
> 
> And I can say- I SERIOUSLY thought I was out- I did not feel any where near as much as I did in January- I had MINOR and I mean MINOR cramps and twinges around 8dpo and since then and emotional as all heck! PMS signs!!! My DH doesn't know yet- I cried my eyes out 3 times over the weekend telling him I was sure I wasn't.. but it looks like I probably am!

Yay!!!!! 

I'm so excited for you!! :hugs:

That's wonderful news Holly. I'm so so pleased! xxxxx


----------



## Lyo28

Oh Hanskik and Holly so thrilled for you both. Wow lucky month. Best of luck to everyone else. 

I have my scan on thursday to find out if they still see the partial molar looking tissue and I am dreading it. I do have some hope but mostly fear as they seemed fairly sure somehow.


----------



## Cornish

I am keeping everything crossed for good luck lyo.xx


----------



## Babybaba

Holly!!!!! I'm so HAPPY for you honey!!!! Congratulations!!!!
You totally deserve this after everything you've been through!! I'm absolutely delighted for you honey and I just know in my heart everythin will be perfect with this pregnancy!!!

Hopefully I'll be joining you all next month with a bfp! 
I'm 12 dpo today and BFN!! Still happy I made it to 12 dpo though!! Yay for a longer luteal phase eh!! Hehe!! Gotta find the positives in the negatives! :)

congratulations again to all the bfp-ers can't wAit to follow your pregnancy journeys and will hopefully join you soon!
Baby dust to all xoxoxo


----------



## Cornish

https://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/555994/poll-what-dpo-did-you-get-your-first-bfp

For those of us waiting to re test or getting bfn- WE ARE NOT OUT!!!!!
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## vonz

yes ladies!!! YOU ARE NOT OUT!! PRESS IN!!!! :D:D:D


----------



## mercedes2010

@Holly...I really, reallly hope this is your BFP! I am soooo happily crossing my fingers for you! You've been so sweet and helpful to me this cycle! :flower:

Cramps are worse this morning and some light spotting so it's official...she's here! :witch: I'm truly not as depressed as I thought I'd be...it was our first month actively TRYING so I'm just going to hunker down, bear with it, and try again in a couple weeks! :haha:

Good luck to all of you still in the TWW and HUGE CONGRATS to the BFP ladies! :happydance:


----------



## sthorp1179

It is so frustrating! I wish a 2 week holiday would seem this long course

I need to find a hobby (apart from poas of course) to take my mind off this two weeks of hell!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Holly! That is great news!!! Congratulations!!!!! I am so happy for you! :yipee: 

I need help ladies. I'm testing with tests from early pregnancy tests.com and I cannot find the directions anywhere to tells me how long to hold it in the cup for!!! Does anyone use these and can tell me how long to dip it for for the pg test??? Help quick because I'm holding my FMU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vonz

hey dear! i duno about the pregnancy kits u r using, but it would be safe to hold it in the cup for about 2-3mins. it should be v safe. try it! crossing fingers for u!!! wooo!!!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Ok, I found it on their website. 3 seconds. I gotta pee so bad, and I'm so nervous. I'll be back!


----------



## vonz

try longer hun! :)


----------



## vonz

waiting for u Mrs Hjo!!! :D:D:D


----------



## MRS_HJO

:bfn: :cry:

It's only 11DPO though. I didn't get my BFP last time until 12DPO. Still, I'm so sad. Why did I test early?! Ugh, I'm so mad at myself. I swore I would wait until the end of the week.

Vonz: I only did 3 sec like the directions said. :shrug: I'll test again in the morning.

My painful left boob was my sign last time I was PG, and I've got it again this time, so I have to have faith.


----------



## vonz

huggggz. wait on dearie!! many got their BFP only on 12dpo :):):) hugggggggs!!!! u could try holding it longer? so that the hcg levels could travel up longer


----------



## hollyw79

Lyo28 said:


> Oh Hanskik and Holly so thrilled for you both. Wow lucky month. Best of luck to everyone else.
> 
> I have my scan on thursday to find out if they still see the partial molar looking tissue and I am dreading it. I do have some hope but mostly fear as they seemed fairly sure somehow.

Oh hun.. I hope you get some GREAT news!!! I think about you often!! Keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Babybaba said:


> Holly!!!!! I'm so HAPPY for you honey!!!! Congratulations!!!!
> You totally deserve this after everything you've been through!! I'm absolutely delighted for you honey and I just know in my heart everythin will be perfect with this pregnancy!!!
> 
> Hopefully I'll be joining you all next month with a bfp!
> I'm 12 dpo today and BFN!! Still happy I made it to 12 dpo though!! Yay for a longer luteal phase eh!! Hehe!! Gotta find the positives in the negatives! :)
> 
> congratulations again to all the bfp-ers can't wAit to follow your pregnancy journeys and will hopefully join you soon!
> Baby dust to all xoxoxo

aww darn that stinks.. but having a better LP is definitely a PLUS! I hope you get your BFP soon my dear and thank you SO much for your well wishes! :hugs:

:flower:


----------



## hollyw79

MRS_HJO said:


> :bfn: :cry:
> 
> It's only 11DPO though. I didn't get my BFP last time until 12DPO. Still, I'm so sad. Why did I test early?! Ugh, I'm so mad at myself. I swore I would wait until the end of the week.
> 
> Vonz: I only did 3 sec like the directions said. :shrug: I'll test again in the morning.
> 
> My painful left boob was my sign last time I was PG, and I've got it again this time, so I have to have faith.

awww darn :( I am STILLLLLL Holding out a ton of hope for you my dear!!!! I'd retest in 2 days! :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MRS_HJO

So Holly, is it safe to say you got a BFP? Or do you want to wait until tomorrow when you test again, dear? I'm so excited for you!


----------



## LittleBird

lintu said:


> Massive temp dip this morning, so looks like I'm out. :cry:
> 
> I can't do this anymore, thnk you so much for all the support ladies but I'm giving myself the summer off to find the fun again xxx

Sorry, lintu. I hope your summer is fun and happy and you can figure out what to do next. :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

MRS_HJO said:


> So Holly, is it safe to say you got a BFP? Or do you want to wait until tomorrow when you test again, dear? I'm so excited for you!

welllllllllll I *THINK* it is.. it's really unlikely to have a clear line after 13 days... and the fact that it went almost negative and is now stronger.. that's a GREAT sign.. but I feel SO guarded- especially after the mc- that until I get blood work done.. I'm still going to be nervous about it, ya know? I'm going to test tomorrow and Thursday- and if it still looks the same~ I'll call my doc Thursday morning to get the beta done! Fx'd and PRAYING!


----------



## MRS_HJO

MRS_HJO said:


> *Here Is The Official Test Days & Results!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> HANSKIZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> VONZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> NIAMH22: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> DIMPLESMAGEE: SATURDAY, MAY 7, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> RACHELBUBBLE: MONDAY, MAY 9, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> HOLLYW79: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> BABYBABA: TUESDAY, MAY 10, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> MRS_HJO: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> NEVERSAYNEVER: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11 FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> WOODYA: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> CORNISH: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> STHORP1179: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> LINTU: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> AMYROSE2: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> MOONBEAM: FRIDAY, MAY 13
> 
> LITTLEBIRD: TUESDAY, MAY 24
> 
> NATTYS: SATURDAY, MAY 28
> 
> TWEAK0605: MONDAY, MAY 30
> 
> MERCEDES2010: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> RUSKIEGIRL: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> 
> Anyone Else Have A Test Day?!
> 
> ***I will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 84, Post 837***

*Just a side note: "fingers crossed" means that you already tested, but is still too early to tell for sure.

I'm having a hard time keeping up ladies. So many of you are awake when I'm asleep! LOL.

*


----------



## WoodyA

Congrats Holly!!

Let's hope this is a lucky thread!!

PMA PMA!


----------



## LittleBird

MRS_HJO said:


> :bfn: :cry:
> 
> It's only 11DPO though. I didn't get my BFP last time until 12DPO. Still, I'm so sad. Why did I test early?! Ugh, I'm so mad at myself. I swore I would wait until the end of the week.
> 
> Vonz: I only did 3 sec like the directions said. :shrug: I'll test again in the morning.
> 
> My painful left boob was my sign last time I was PG, and I've got it again this time, so I have to have faith.

There is still time! And the symptoms make it easier to believe! Fingers crossed you get a BFP tomorrow!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Thanks littlebird. I don't know why I broke down it and did it early. I wanted to take it when I was SURE I would get valid results. SO bummed.


----------



## LittleBird

MRS_HJO said:


> Thanks littlebird. I don't know why I broke down it and did it early. I wanted to take it when I was SURE I would get valid results. SO bummed.

Well, isn't it like 95% accurate on the day AF is due? So even waiting until 14DPO to test isn't 100% accurate! But people do it all the time. Don't give yourself too hard a time -- it's normal to want an explanation for the symptoms you're feeling. I hope that you'll get the BFP you're hoping for as quickly as you can! Don't drive yourself too crazy between now and then! :haha:


----------



## sthorp1179

Thanks for all your kind comments and words of reassurance about early testing results. I guess i'm frightened to believe my symptoms until I see two lines or AF and i'm not sure on when either because this is my first cycle after mc.


I've never tested early either always been so chilled about ttc and just let nature take its course and just tested occasionally when AF was later than 28 days ish. I just want something to fill the void that the mc left in my life, I want that last pregnancy and baby to complete our family so bad and we have been trying so hard...we will just have to wait and see as much as that sucks!

Hopefully we will be successful but otherwise I think I will take a back step calm down and just let it happen...or I might buy a CBFM and have another manic month of poas haha!!


----------



## MRS_HJO

We all go through it... These crazy symptoms that we can't explain away, and the yearning to be a mother so badly... It messes with our heads until it's all we can think about. So yes, we need explanations to how we are feeling, and sometimes, there just isn't a clear cut explanation when we want it. How frustrating is it to be a woman!!!

I know, I need some more hobbies too!


----------



## moonbeam38

definately need a hobby or distraction other than baking!!!! im a cook by trade but didnt go back to work following my mc....so im always baking cupcakes!!! naughty...but nice!!! x


----------



## sthorp1179

Yum! I think I would definately take advantage of that skill if I was a baker! :thumbup:

Yes its not fair that we have to go through all these hormonal changes and shifts and trials and tribulations to get pregnant and then all the worry about getting a sticky one...sometimes I wish I was a man but then I look at the "equipment" and just think NO thanks! :winkwink: Not the most attractive packaging I have to say!!! Plus all the extra bodyhair, sweating, shaving and other stuff they have to do to qualify as a man (burping, farting and other disgusting habits) really is gross hahahahaha :haha: Then I would have to take off half my mental age and act like a 12 year old again...I don't think the PS3 and XBOX would compensate for me somehow


----------



## moonbeam38

how very true!!:haha:


----------



## Cornish

Sthorp-hilarious and makes me realise I do not want to be a man!!!
Any new symptoms today? I'm still feeling sick and have headache and back ache, all signs to go either way really!


----------



## sthorp1179

Apart from being a raging hormonal horrorbag not really - still feel generally tired but feeling its just me being run down. Trying not to get my hopes up at the moment because I'm just not feeling it at the moment :cry:

Still theres always next month I guess I better start making up to my DH and maybe by the time I'm ov again there may be a chance of some action in the sack!!! :haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: and :dust::dust: all round

Don't let my pessimism let you get all down theres still hope I've not seen any sight of that chick on a broomstick either!!! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## WoodyA

I wish I felt sick Cornish!!

My nipples are tender and I'm tired but that's about it! Not unusual as I've been at work too.
Quite hungry (or greedy?!)
Had tonnes of thick creamy cm earlier but that seems to have slowed.
Headache earlier but that's better now, quite thirsty 

Saying this I didn't have many symptoms at all with my last pregnancy


----------



## sthorp1179

woody - I had loads of creamy CM yesterday and felt very wet down below, kept checking it wasn't AF...not too bad today tho don't know whether thats good or bad :dohh:


----------



## Hanskiz

Lyo28 said:


> Oh Hanskik and Holly so thrilled for you both. Wow lucky month. Best of luck to everyone else.
> 
> I have my scan on thursday to find out if they still see the partial molar looking tissue and I am dreading it. I do have some hope but mostly fear as they seemed fairly sure somehow.

I've got everything crossed for you that you will see a lovely healthy little bean. :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Thanks Hanskiz, I do still hold a lot of hope until af shows up, after that I may cry! How are you feeling today with your sticky bean, any new symptoms?xx

I feel SICK!! Never felt this sick EVER in any pregnancy and so am surprised to have it so strong so early on. Maybe it IS triplets!! :rofl:

Other than that, my nipples are still sore and tingly with that 'let down ' feeling and I'm tired (but I did get woken up at 5.30 this morning). I have a mild headache right now but thats been easing off as a symptom. 

Oh and I have turned into megab**ch!! Very irratable and short tempered. 

Obviously I'm savouring every moment right now but none of it is exactly pleasant!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Hanskiz, I do still hold a lot of hope until af shows up, after that I may cry! How are you feeling today with your sticky bean, any new symptoms?xx
> 
> I feel SICK!! Never felt this sick EVER in any pregnancy and so am surprised to have it so strong so early on. Maybe it IS triplets!! :rofl:
> 
> Other than that, my nipples are still sore and tingly with that 'let down ' feeling and I'm tired (but I did get woken up at 5.30 this morning). I have a mild headache right now but thats been easing off as a symptom.
> 
> Oh and I have turned into megab**ch!! Very irratable and short tempered.
> 
> Obviously I'm savouring every moment right now but none of it is exactly pleasant!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dustClick to expand...

My nipples are only sore when I touch them. And one more than the other!

I'm still sooooo happy for you!!!


----------



## sthorp1179

Hanskiz - kind of sorry I wished roaring MS on you now but at least you know strong hormones = healthy bean(s)!!!!

Will you get an early scan? :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Hanskiz, I do still hold a lot of hope until af shows up, after that I may cry! How are you feeling today with your sticky bean, any new symptoms?xx
> 
> I feel SICK!! Never felt this sick EVER in any pregnancy and so am surprised to have it so strong so early on. Maybe it IS triplets!! :rofl:
> 
> Other than that, my nipples are still sore and tingly with that 'let down ' feeling and I'm tired (but I did get woken up at 5.30 this morning). I have a mild headache right now but thats been easing off as a symptom.
> 
> Oh and I have turned into megab**ch!! Very irratable and short tempered.
> 
> Obviously I'm savouring every moment right now but none of it is exactly pleasant!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dustClick to expand...

I was gonna say~ it's for sure :baby::baby::baby: OR @ least twins :baby::baby:


----------



## sthorp1179

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

We will have to wait and see :haha::haha:


----------



## Cornish

Triplets for sure Hanskiz! 
My other symptom- that may not even be one is that I can't stomach big meals, I love my food but am only able to snack. Along with everything else I feel that life may just be being cruel to be this month. Also had that wet feeling ladies, maybe it's a great sign for us all!!!


----------



## WoodyA

I hope so! 
I was like that a few days ago Cornish. Normally I LOVE to plan and make big hearty meals for me and DH but I just didn't fancy anything! Like one day I had a bowl of cereal all day and that was forced down.

But boy is my appetite back with avengence!

Tonight we are having a big dinner and pudding that I've made

Fatties!!


----------



## LittleBird

sthorp1179 said:


> Yum! I think I would definately take advantage of that skill if I was a baker! :thumbup:
> 
> Yes its not fair that we have to go through all these hormonal changes and shifts and trials and tribulations to get pregnant and then all the worry about getting a sticky one...sometimes I wish I was a man but then I look at the "equipment" and just think NO thanks! :winkwink: Not the most attractive packaging I have to say!!! Plus all the extra bodyhair, sweating, shaving and other stuff they have to do to qualify as a man (burping, farting and other disgusting habits) really is gross hahahahaha :haha: Then I would have to take off half my mental age and act like a 12 year old again...I don't think the PS3 and XBOX would compensate for me somehow

:rofl: You're absolutely right! I have never ever wanted to be a man, for all these reasons and more!


----------



## Hanskiz

sthorp1179 said:


> Hanskiz - kind of sorry I wished roaring MS on you now but at least you know strong hormones = healthy bean(s)!!!!
> 
> Will you get an early scan? :baby::baby::baby:

I hope it is a good sign. It's just a new one on me!!

I will ask for an early scan I think... I'm hoping to get one around 8 weeks as that is when baby died last time. I think if I see a healthy bean then I will feel reasurred enough to wait til 12 weeks. I will make an appointment to see the midwife next week I think - I know thats really early but the earlier I get on the books the better right?? 

I'm sooooo nervous... I'm doing baby steps. If I get past Thursday (af due), thats the first step, the midwife next week, the hopefully 3 weeks to scan, then 4 weeks... etc etc.

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Cornish

We'll be here to take baby steps with you :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> We'll be here to take baby steps with you :hugs:

Thank you!! That means the world to me. :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Hanskiz have you thought about doing a journal so we can keep up to date with you? 

I echo what Cornish says, we will all be here taking the steps with you as we will need to know what to do/feel when we get our BFP's :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi,
I have had 2 miscarriages within the last 5 months however this is odd and a bit out of the norm....so please help if you can.
Here goes:
I was due to have my first proper AF on 1st May after MC which was 7th March (had 3 day bleed on April 3rd, but cycle still a bit messed up). On May 5th I started spotting and then had a heavier bleed on the 7th for 1 day, then it stopped on the 8th, Because I was late (if my dates were correct) I did hpt's every day from 1st-5th but all negative, today my boobs were hurting and I felt really tired and a bit nauseous this morning I thought on the off chance I'd do a test when I got home from work as I had one left....this was the result....pic is now my profile pic as dont know how to add pic properly :) ....what do you think?? Please help me try and suss this out....xxx thanks girls xxx


----------



## Fizzio

Holly - so pleased to hear your news and really hope you get the confirmation soon that you need to be able to celebrate properly. You so deserve this and I wish you all the best. You are a true inspiration in how you have handled the tough times you have been through and the support you offer on here is amazing. Will stalk your journal with fingers crossed you have a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Cornish

Hanskiz, please add a journal.x
An Marie, I think you should see your doc and get your hcg checked. Hpts could be picking up on old hcg or it may be a new pregnancy as you can bleed eRly and be fine. Fxd you get some answers soon.xx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi cornish,
I tested after my mc in march and it was negative and also did hpts daily from the 1st-5th of this month which were all negative too so i don't know, I will retest tomorrow morning using fmu and see and then I'll go to the docs xxx thanks for the response :) x


----------



## Cornish

Oh sorry, missed that! Well id say you got a new bfp ands congrats.xx


----------



## annmariecrisp

fx'd....I'll update in the morning....I was just thinking that maybe the bleed was implantation bleeding and that maybe thats why I had negative tests before the bleed as I don't think you release HCG until after it implants? Oh I don't know....my cycle has been all over the place this last couple of months so anything could be possible :) xxx thank you for the congrats tho xxx:flower:


----------



## Cornish

You def don't release hcg until after implantation. Good luck.x


----------



## Hanskiz

By popular demand...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/609525-hannahs-pregnancy-journal.html

WARNING - very long and rambly!!! 

Enjoy. :hugs:


----------



## sthorp1179

Congratulations annmariecrisp, looks like another bfp to me heres to a healthy and happy 9 months for you x

I wanna join the bfp club!!!!


----------



## Cornish

So do I!!!
Stay positive sthorp. :hugs:


----------



## nattys

Yay Holly :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Fizzio said:


> Holly - so pleased to hear your news and really hope you get the confirmation soon that you need to be able to celebrate properly. You so deserve this and I wish you all the best. You are a true inspiration in how you have handled the tough times you have been through and the support you offer on here is amazing. Will stalk your journal with fingers crossed you have a happy and healthy pregnancy xx

:hugs: aww you're so sweet my dear! thank you!! :flower: I should get a confirmation no later than Friday when I get a blood draw! Fx'd!!


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I'm definitely out. Woke up to cramps and really bad PMS symptoms this morning so I POAS and no surprise it's a BFN...looks like we'll be tryng again around my birthday which is ironic because I conceived my daughter on my birthday eleven years ago! So we'll see if I'm just destined to have Valentine babies!
> 
> Good luck to all the rest of you, lots of :dust: and BFP to you all. And for those who have my bad luck this month, see you in the June teting thread! :flower:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Wellll.. it IS still possible until AF is actually here! I hope it doesn't show!!! If not, I'll for sure be rooting for a "love" baby for you!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So my bloodwork came back everything perfect she said everything was within normal limits... so now a blood test on thursday and u/s on friday along w/ the SA :haha: gotta love dh for their effort in all this! im praying for you! I cant wait til tom. to see your results!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sooo glad everything came back ok! A great relief!!!! Yes, give your DH a BIG hug for being such a trooper! Some men seriously won't do it! He loves you!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

yes helps make everything a little more clear.... so after telling my dh a little about the iui I think he is very interested in doing it... I do bloodwork on thurs. and then on friday i do my us and they will tell me when to trigger do you think it will be too late to ask for the iui or at least schedule it? I will only be cd11 on friday at my appt. let me know what you think! thanks


----------



## MRS_HJO

Well, I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped I had some pinkish CM. 

It seems too early to be AF? I wasn't due to start until Friday or so, and this would make my LP 11 days, and a 25 day cycle. I used to have shorter cycles before my m/c when I first came off of bcp, but they had gotten a bit longer as time went on.

I am having mild AF like cramping, but I had this before my BFP last time.
I have a horrid headache (normal right before AF).
Still, that breast pain is not normal before an AF.

I really don't know what to think right now...

THOUGHTS ladies???


----------



## WoodyA

Implantation? Can happen later!


----------



## Cornish

Ooo just replied on your journal! Not much help though!xxx


----------



## Cornish

Good thinking woody, implantation can def be 11 dpo.xx


----------



## MRS_HJO

I suppose, but then again, I never had that with the pregnancy in Feb. Maybe that was the issue?! Who knows... I guess it could be implantation, which would be why I had a BFN this morning... I've never had implantation bleeding though before so I don't know how much blood there should be??? Has anyone had that experience??? I guess it's just a wait and see thing to see if it turns into full-on bleeding.


----------



## WoodyA

Good luck!!!!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## sthorp1179

I've heard anything up to 12 dpo for implantation, wait 2 or 3 more days and test! Could explain your bfns up to now...


----------



## MRS_HJO

Well, this could be TMI, but I stuck some toilet paper in there to see how much blood there was, and to see the color... it looks pinkish brown and very thin. but there is def. more up there... it just hasn't made it to my panties yet.


----------



## mercedes2010

MRS_HJO said:


> Well, this could be TMI, but I stuck some toilet paper in there to see how much blood there was, and to see the color... it looks pinkish brown and very thin. but there is def. more up there... it just hasn't made it to my panties yet.

Sounds just like my symptoms! Are you cramping any? Although I'm pretty sure mine is AF getting a slow start, maybe you're not out yet if it's implantation. I'll keep my fingers crossed! :flower:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Mercedes: just very minor af like cramps that are on and off, but mostly off, but not really bad like i normally get during my period.


----------



## LittleBird

MRS_HJO said:


> Well, I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped I had some pinkish CM.
> 
> It seems too early to be AF? I wasn't due to start until Friday or so, and this would make my LP 11 days, and a 25 day cycle. I used to have shorter cycles before my m/c when I first came off of bcp, but they had gotten a bit longer as time went on.
> 
> I am having mild AF like cramping, but I had this before my BFP last time.
> I have a horrid headache (normal right before AF).
> Still, that breast pain is not normal before an AF.
> 
> I really don't know what to think right now...
> 
> THOUGHTS ladies???

I think it's still quite possible to be implantation bleeding at 11DPO. I hope that it's not AF!!!


----------



## mercedes2010

MRS_HJO said:


> Mercedes: just very minor af like cramps that are on and off, but mostly off, but not really bad like i normally get during my period.

I hope for you it's not AF...fingers crossed and lots of baby dust! 

Somewhere I read that the uterus does contract a bit during implantation...it sort of hugs the fertilized egg to help it dig in. If I didn't know my body so well I'd be holding out hope for myself after reading that, but it could be what's happening to you. Sure hope so!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Mercedes: I hope this is IB for both of us, and not our AFs. Doesn't it feel like our bodies are just playing awful and cruel jokes on us? I'm just getting so upset by all of the letdown trying to conceive our first child, that I really think I need some time off from all this. I dunno, maybe God is trying to tell me something.


----------



## Tweak0605

Phew! That was a lot of catching up to do! 

Holly - CONGRATS! I have my FXed crossed for you that this is a sticky bean! Soo exciting! 

Ruskie - Sorry about AF getting you. :hugs: Good luck with all your goals!

MRS_HJO - I know I respond in your thread, but it could def be implantation. I would test again in a couple days. Last pregnancy, I got my cramping (no bleeding) on a Sunday, and by Wednesday it was a very faint BFP. FXed for you! 

Hope everyone else is doing well! FXed for those of you awaiting BFPs!


AFM - I'm bored in a hotel room right now. Ugh, I hate staying in hotels by myself. Took another OPK and it's negative again. But I have soo much EWCM right now. TMI, but it's def "wet" feeling down there. I'm hoping to OV the next couple days. We'll BD when I get home tomorrow and probably for another week, every other day. Not sure if I'll catch that + OPK with my shorter surges, but hopefully we'll catch that egg!


----------



## mercedes2010

MRS_HJO said:


> Mercedes: I hope this is IB for both of us, and not our AFs. Doesn't it feel like our bodies are just playing awful and cruel jokes on us? I'm just getting so upset by all of the letdown trying to conceive our first child, that I really think I need some time off from all this. I dunno, maybe God is trying to tell me something.

Thanks,:flower: but my cramping is pretty severe right now. You saying that your cramps were slight compared to normal AF got me thinking you might be experiencing IB and I hope it's so!! 

I conceived my first child right around my birthday which is coming up in two weeks. Wouldn't it just be a scream if I did it again??? :haha: Perhaps I'm just destined to have February babies!

But I honestly hope you don't have to wait another cycle like me...fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Thanks for all of your kind words, ladies. I just went and worked out and that made me feel a bit better. I was expecting my bleeding to pick up though after working out, and it didn't. It's still very slight/spotty pinkish/brown. Turning more brown now I guess. My very very mild cramps are no worse either. Strange. I just have no friggin clue what is going on with my body right now. It wouldn't be abnormal for me to have a 25 day cycle, but I o'd on cd14 or cd15, so that makes for an 11 day LP. I'm just praying to God that the bleeding goes away as quick as it came, and it is in fact I.B. Since I've never experienced I.B., I have no clue what the heck is normal or what to expect... SO it's back to a waiting game.....


----------



## LittleBird

MRS_HJO said:


> Thanks for all of your kind words, ladies. I just went and worked out and that made me feel a bit better. I was expecting my bleeding to pick up though after working out, and it didn't. It's still very slight/spotty pinkish/brown. Turning more brown now I guess. My very very mild cramps are no worse either. Strange. I just have no friggin clue what is going on with my body right now. It wouldn't be abnormal for me to have a 25 day cycle, but I o'd on cd14 or cd15, so that makes for an 11 day LP. I'm just praying to God that the bleeding goes away as quick as it came, and it is in fact I.B. Since I've never experienced I.B., I have no clue what the heck is normal or what to expect... SO it's back to a waiting game.....

Fingers crossed that the bleeding was for implantation. The good sign is that it's brownish. Hopefully that means that it's old blood (compared to new, red, AF blood). Keep us updated!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Speaking of the "Waiting game." I'm 1 day late, 15 DPO. I started feeling different on Saturday...12 DPO and the symptoms have only become more prominant. I typically don't get much as of AF symptoms, so that's why last cycle I was sure I was pregnant. But thinking back this is even closer to symptoms of pregnancy. So, when AF shows up tomorrow, I will be ok, but I will be frustrated that my body is acting up so much. Will you guys check out this link? It's my countdown temp. chart. THey have me ovulating 3 days later, which makes sense w/ my symptoms and BFNs. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/bbtcharts/mychart-38717-99147.png
(looks like you will have to cut and paste)

Thanks for looking and giving your thoughts. No big temp dip this AM either.


----------



## dimplesmagee

Holly!!! BFP! That's awesome!!! Can't wait to hear about your blood work on Friday. I will be praying for sure!!!! SOOO excited for you!
THinking of you Hans too. I hope you are sleeping well, and not letting nerves get the best of you! When will you go in for bloods? Excited for you too!

Mrs_HJO~ hope you get your BFP and not AF. I hear ya about having so much to catch up on since we are sleeping when everyone else is typing away! Thanks for keeping the list.

Have a good day everyone...I'm off to bed!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Dimples: I would agree with you that O occured earlier (red line) rather than later (blue line). Your temps went up after red line... and it's normal to have one or two dips due to changes in progesterone. Looks like there could be an unexplained big dip around CD27 (implantation dip?). It's a good sign that your period is late and your temps remain high. If your temp stays right around where it's at tomorrow, you're looking good. If it drops from where it is right now, I would say maybe AF is coming.

I wish I had temped this cycle. I was trying a more relaxed approach, but now I wish I had temped because maybe I would know what the heck is going on with me!!


----------



## LittleBird

Your chart still looks good, but I'm not sure what happened with the ovulation date. Did you set the red line and then they suggested the blue line based on when the software calculated ovulation? I can see why they chose that date, based on pre-ovulation temps. It makes for a cleaner coverline, at least. I haven't used that site, so I'm not really familiar with it. And this is only my first true cycle on FertilityFriend. I think you're still in though. Especially if the dip on CD27 was an implantation dip. I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Thanks for looking ladies! Yes, the red line is what I set, and they thought blue. I can see where they were coming from as well. Fertility Friend agreed w/ me. Friday night (CD25 was the night that I slept awful). I was up from about 3-4 w/ a bad headache. Saturday I took my temp at 9am. It was 36.05 (96.89)! WAY below my cover line. But I did not keep it b/c I thought it was wrong due to not sleeping well. I guess time will tell now won't it? :) 

I just find all this temperature stuff so interesting :) I'm weird like that.

Little Bird-where in Virginia do you live? I was born in Norfolk. My parents work at the Hospitality house which was right off the Chesapeak bay. They helped w/ the Navy Men.


----------



## LittleBird

Hmm... So maybe Fri/Sat was implantation! I like temping too. It's pretty crazy. I'm not a morning person, but I have been waking up at 6:30 am every day for over two weeks because I want it to be as accurate as possible. The things we do in the name of science! ;)

I'm in the DC metro area, Springfield, to be exact. Haven't been down to the Norfolk area in many years. I like it here, there is always so much to do. Although I'm more likely to stay home and relax than go out on the town! Your parents are still in VA? Do you all ever take any trips down here?


----------



## Hanskiz

dimplesmagee said:


> THinking of you Hans too. I hope you are sleeping well, and not letting nerves get the best of you! When will you go in for bloods? Excited for you too!

We don't get bloods done in the UK, we just have to wait it out!!! I'll be tsting and keeping an eye but there isn't much else I can do!! 

Good luck. FX'd for you!


----------



## Cornish

Dimples, I know nothing about this charting and temping but hope you get your bfp real soon.
Afm this morning- another bfn. I'm cramping more than test and on r hand side, thinking it's af about to show it's evil face! Due tmrw according to last month cycle or possibly couple days after if I o later than I thought- who knows- time will tell!!
On top of cramping I still have nausea, head and back ache and now the greasy hair so many of you mentioned. Err this is a horrible trick that bodies play on minds!!!

Well I'm not officially out and still have hope (small amount) but I have moved over to a June thread too!
If I don't get my bfp, I hope I get af on time so cycles are regular.
How are you ladies doing? Any more testers?? Xxx


----------



## sthorp1179

Another BF for me too at 9DPO, i've got a feeling i'm out this time ladies cm has pretty much dried up which isn't a good sign. :bfn:


----------



## moonbeam38

i think im still in!!! still no AF & ive been getting travel sick & the dizzy lightheaded feeling i normally get when i 1st notice im pregnant. this has been my 1st month of paying close attention whilst TTC - im starting to feel quite hopeful.....xx


----------



## sthorp1179

Moonbeam are you going to do a test????


----------



## Cornish

Steph, it's still so early, implantation may not have happened yet! Moonbeam, great news that you still have that feeling. Dizzy is a great sign.xx


----------



## sthorp1179

I know Cornish I'm just so bloody impatient I HATE waiting...I guess I am still feeling irritable today!!!:dohh:


----------



## Cornish

I know what you mean, I first tested at 9 dpo! Still getting bfn and aches are worse today - af tmrw I think :(


----------



## Cornish

Moonbeam, what dpi are you on? When are you testing?x


----------



## moonbeam38

AF due fri 13th,im 13 dpo so im cautiously optimistic,im sitting on my hands until at least tomorrow when i will buy a test if the witch still hasnt visited...im trying not to test too soon as i dont want to get my hopes up as we are still just coming to terms with our 1st loss.
its the dizzyness that makes me feel i may be.....x


----------



## sthorp1179

Even fertility friend says only 14% of pregnant women test positive at 9DPO and I do feel silly that I'm expecting to see something at this stage. I'm going bonkers. I've not had any implantation signs, no cramps no bleed nothing, I feel crabby as hell and I don't like it :growlmad:


----------



## moonbeam38

i did have a light spotting on 10dpo...so im hoping that was implantation..?? x


----------



## sthorp1179

well if it was an implantation bleed on 10dpo then you should be able to test with a first response and get a result by now!


----------



## moonbeam38

i did contemplate that...spoke wth my OH about testing early & he said "if i am..i am.." & a few more days wont hurt...aaargh!!! i think he is just scared to get his hopes up to be honest...but i am nipping to the shops tomorrow so i will be picking one up if i still need to....so glad i found this forum though...its kept me sane this past few days!!!! xx


----------



## sthorp1179

well it helps to know that the wait is driving others just as crazy as you're feeling...!


----------



## WoodyA

Well.....
I feel nothing!
Not tested today but I'm pretty certain AF will turn up sooner or later


----------



## moonbeam38

grrrrr just as im writing this ive started with cramps....hmmm maybe my optimism will be short lived i think the:witch:is on her way now.....


----------



## Cornish

Is it too much to ask to have 2 lines when I poas!


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish said:


> Is it too much to ask to have 2 lines when I poas!

I know it sucks right!

I feel we have done enough this month!
Don't know exactly when i ovulated but we dtd every other day (or daily) from cd6 to cd23. Surely that's enough?!?!?


----------



## sthorp1179

I've got windy pains, no cramps but not pleasant either!!

Not feeling my optimistic self today :(


----------



## Cornish

It is frustrating having these symptoms and still getting negatives. Woody, you have dtd so much! I'd be proud of that!
I'm bk on my sofa with my giant buttons as raining again which is depressing me!


----------



## Babybaba

Urghhh tested this morning and.... You guessed it.... BFN!!!

I'm 13dpo now, think we are def out this month, feel af type cramps, and feel wet down below, carrying emergency tampon in my bag in case af shows, 

Again trying to find the positives - a longer luteul phase this month, which i was worried about as last two cycles I've had bfp's early then got period the next day at 10 dpo (chemical pregnancies :( ) so thought that could have been why as luteul phase so short! So I am glad that it's longer think my periods are becoming more regular as I only stopped the pill 2 cycles ago... so that is a good thing in my book! 

Roll on June for all us ladies who haven't got a bfp yet! And big congrats to all the lovely ladies who have a bfp!!! 

Xoxo


----------



## sthorp1179

Haha just got my husbands appointment through for a vasectomy which he booked when we found out we were expecting, I don't think he needs that one yet, he will be relieved I think!


----------



## Cornish

Now there's a letter to put in the bin, sure he will be relieved!!


----------



## sthorp1179

Mmmm giant buttons I could demolish a bag of those right now!!


----------



## hollyw79

dimplesmagee said:


> Holly!!! BFP! That's awesome!!! Can't wait to hear about your blood work on Friday. I will be praying for sure!!!! SOOO excited for you!
> THinking of you Hans too. I hope you are sleeping well, and not letting nerves get the best of you! When will you go in for bloods? Excited for you too!
> 
> Mrs_HJO~ hope you get your BFP and not AF. I hear ya about having so much to catch up on since we are sleeping when everyone else is typing away! Thanks for keeping the list.
> 
> Have a good day everyone...I'm off to bed!

Thank you my dear :flower: Friday is the "BIG BETA" day.. ACK! NERVES!!! 

[-o&lt; Praying super hard!


----------



## CRC25

Well Im cd09 today.... nothing really going on w/ me.... took clomid for the first this time on cycle days 05-09 and im going for bloodwork tom morning and my u/s on friday along w/ my dh SA.... praying for everyone this cycle. I hope all witches stay away and we get alot more BFP.... congrats to all those w/ the BFP! wish you a H&H 9 months!:) Please pray for me to have big juicy follicles!!! lol


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> dimplesmagee said:
> 
> 
> Holly!!! BFP! That's awesome!!! Can't wait to hear about your blood work on Friday. I will be praying for sure!!!! SOOO excited for you!
> THinking of you Hans too. I hope you are sleeping well, and not letting nerves get the best of you! When will you go in for bloods? Excited for you too!
> 
> Mrs_HJO~ hope you get your BFP and not AF. I hear ya about having so much to catch up on since we are sleeping when everyone else is typing away! Thanks for keeping the list.
> 
> Have a good day everyone...I'm off to bed!
> 
> Thank you my dear :flower: Friday is the "BIG BETA" day.. ACK! NERVES!!!
> 
> [-o&lt; Praying super hard!Click to expand...

Im praying for you sanity! Friday seems so far away! even for me and im just going to look at follicles! :dohh: Im praying for you! hoping that you got your BFP for sure!


----------



## Erinnae

Have I ever told anyone that I hate the 2ww!!! I am only 4 dpo, and there is no way I would even have symptoms, and I have talked myself into seeing things! It drives me crazy!!
Good sign though...I have three kids and can never remember signs...but I have creamy lotiony cm today. Isn't that a good sign. I need to start writing these things down:)
If we end up preggers, pretty sure we conceived on my BDAY!! How fun would that be!!??


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dimplesmagee said:
> 
> 
> Holly!!! BFP! That's awesome!!! Can't wait to hear about your blood work on Friday. I will be praying for sure!!!! SOOO excited for you!
> THinking of you Hans too. I hope you are sleeping well, and not letting nerves get the best of you! When will you go in for bloods? Excited for you too!
> 
> Mrs_HJO~ hope you get your BFP and not AF. I hear ya about having so much to catch up on since we are sleeping when everyone else is typing away! Thanks for keeping the list.
> 
> Have a good day everyone...I'm off to bed!
> 
> Thank you my dear :flower: Friday is the "BIG BETA" day.. ACK! NERVES!!!
> 
> [-o&lt; Praying super hard!Click to expand...
> 
> Im praying for you sanity! Friday seems so far away! even for me and im just going to look at follicles! :dohh: Im praying for you! hoping that you got your BFP for sure!Click to expand...

Thank you my dear! One step at a time.. it's soooo hard! So Friday you look @ follicles and do the SA as well?


----------



## moonbeam38

well after my early morning optimism the evil :witch: has got me :growlmad:grrrr i really thought we had it this time....though looking back over my past 2 cycles since MC i have a 26day cycle now not 28 which i had originally....think im going to curl up in bed with a vampire book & a large glass of rose later....
may start using OPK & temp charting as ive not tried anything like that yet....aaaah well looks like ill be looking for a buddy to help me chart next week... xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Just wanted to wish you all the best of luck for this month, and congrats to anyone who got their BFP in may :)

i hope to have mine in june.

GOOD LUCK ALL!!! XXX


----------



## Cornish

Oh moonbeam, Im so sorry af got you. You seem to be having regular 26 day cycles which is good. Ive never used opks or temped but am tempted to do it next month. I dont think ill be able to temp as cant lie in bed taking my temperature in the morning due to a 3 yr old dragging me around, however opks could be an idea. Treat yourself kindly in the coming days and enjoy that rose.xxxx :hugs:


----------



## sthorp1179

Sorry the witch got you moonbeam, gl for june, have a feeling i'll be joining you :(


----------



## moonbeam38

yeah i didnt want to go down that road yet but after reading a few posts on here i guess i wouldnt hurt to try...just dont want to get all hung up on it :-(
think i will have a weekend off & pamper myself then get back into the gym next week to keep me outta trouble ha ha xx


----------



## LittleBird

Moonbeam, sorry to hear about AF. She is one cruel lady! I have my fingers crossed that the next cycle will be different for you!


----------



## moonbeam38

thank you...just told OH & he is bringing me wine & cuddles later so its not all bad...xx


----------



## MRS_HJO

Well, it's on to next cycle. Woke up this morning to awful cramps and a heavy flow. The cramps are unbelievable, but that's normal for me. I'm so upset.

Question for you ladies: Would you consider today CD1 due to the heavy flow? Or would you consider yesterday CD1 with very very light spotting???


----------



## MRS_HJO

MRS_HJO said:


> *Here Is The Official Test Days & Results!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> HANSKIZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> VONZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> NIAMH22: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> DIMPLESMAGEE: SATURDAY, MAY 7, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> RACHELBUBBLE: MONDAY, MAY 9, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> HOLLYW79: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> BABYBABA: TUESDAY, MAY 10, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> MRS_HJO: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> NEVERSAYNEVER: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11 FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> WOODYA: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> CORNISH: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> STHORP1179: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> LINTU: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> AMYROSE2: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> MOONBEAM38: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> LITTLEBIRD: TUESDAY, MAY 24
> 
> NATTYS: SATURDAY, MAY 28
> 
> TWEAK0605: MONDAY, MAY 30
> 
> MERCEDES2010: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> RUSKIEGIRL: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> 
> Anyone Else Have A Test Day?!
> 
> ***I will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 84, Post 837***


Updated, please let me know if I have missed anything.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Moonbeam: Glad I have some great company for next cycle. We both have short cycles. Sorry about AF.


----------



## moonbeam38

im counting today as cd1 as im in agony but light bleeding..my last AFafter my mc was fairly light but very painful. we will have to keep each other company this next few weeks xx


----------



## Cornish

Mrs HJO, so sorry af got you too. I would count today as cd1 as dont think you are meant to count spotting. Am sure more ladies will respond soon and let me know if Im wrong! 
I'm glad your OH is being so lovely to you moonbeam.
Be lovely to yourselves ladies as its the beginning of a new positive month.xxx


----------



## WoodyA

Aww I'm so sorry AF got you ladies
I'd love to join your next cycle when AF shows for me xxx


----------



## JulianasMommy

i would love to join you ladies for next month too!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

MRS_HJO said:


> Well, it's on to next cycle. Woke up this morning to awful cramps and a heavy flow. The cramps are unbelievable, but that's normal for me. I'm so upset.
> 
> Question for you ladies: Would you consider today CD1 due to the heavy flow? Or would you consider yesterday CD1 with very very light spotting???

Aw, I'm sorry! :hugs: I would consider CD1 today. First day of real flow.


----------



## sthorp1179

I agree you are supposed to count cd1 as the first day of red blood flow, sorry witchy face got you last night too Mrs HJO - she has been very busy around here the last couple of days the miserable old baggage!

Good luck for June :thumbup:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## moonbeam38

ha ha ha "miserable old baggage!!!!" thats funny....


----------



## sthorp1179

Hubbys gone to asda to get some pizza for dinner, i'm strongly resisting the urge to ask him to get some FRERs right now!!


----------



## Cornish

Steph, that's a lovely pic.x


----------



## rachelbubble

Good evening everyone!! (or morning / afternoon ha!!)

Firstly a HUGE HUGE HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Holly!! So pleased for you hun!!! Thats amazing news!!! Fingers, toes and everything crossed for you x x x x

Sorry to all the ladies who the witch has found... :hugs:

MRS HJO - I think you'll have to change my testing date, something odd has happened....

I wasnt completely convinced with the OPK i did over 2 weeks ago which was positive. Havent bothered testing with OPKs since. WELL as i was dipping my pregnancy test about an hour ago i decided to do an OPK at the same time (as you do!!!! :dohh:) and it came back positive!!!! I was so shocked i did another 2 from different brands including a clearblue digi and all positive and a smiley face!!! Soooo it looks like im ovulating now!!!! I cant believe i came so close to missing it!!!! Has this ever happened to anyone else????

(ladies word of advice - DO NOT USE SUPERDRUG OPKs!!!!!)


So i guess ill be testing around the 25th May now!!!!

x x x


----------



## sthorp1179

After being quite dry all day with scanty creamy CM I have felt wet down below and i thought it was the start of a visit from AF but I've checked and its not AF its loads of creamy yet stretchy egg whitey CM...thoughts ladies? Good sign or not...:wacko:


----------



## Cornish

I had that a couple of days ago steph, can't tell you if it's good or bad sign, but I had it!


----------



## Cornish

Rachel, correct me if I'm wrong but I thought opk could be used as an hpt? Does this not mean you got your bfp? Sorry if I'm really wrong but read up quickly before posting.xx


----------



## LittleBird

It could be a good sign. I have heard of people getting more CM later in their cycle when they were pregnant.


----------



## sthorp1179

Interesting that it happened to us both at 9DPO! You never know eh, cornish ;)


----------



## WoodyA

Steph the cm thing also happened to me at 9dpo!
There was a ton! Quite thick though...


----------



## hollyw79

sthorp1179 said:


> After being quite dry all day with scanty creamy CM I have felt wet down below and i thought it was the start of a visit from AF but I've checked and its not AF its loads of creamy yet stretchy egg whitey CM...thoughts ladies? Good sign or not...:wacko:

that's a very good sign!!! Love your pic too! 

:dust:


----------



## hollyw79

rachelbubble said:


> Good evening everyone!! (or morning / afternoon ha!!)
> 
> Firstly a HUGE HUGE HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Holly!! So pleased for you hun!!! Thats amazing news!!! Fingers, toes and everything crossed for you x x x x
> 
> Sorry to all the ladies who the witch has found... :hugs:
> 
> MRS HJO - I think you'll have to change my testing date, something odd has happened....
> 
> I wasnt completely convinced with the OPK i did over 2 weeks ago which was positive. Havent bothered testing with OPKs since. WELL as i was dipping my pregnancy test about an hour ago i decided to do an OPK at the same time (as you do!!!! :dohh:) and it came back positive!!!! I was so shocked i did another 2 from different brands including a clearblue digi and all positive and a smiley face!!! Soooo it looks like im ovulating now!!!! I cant believe i came so close to missing it!!!! Has this ever happened to anyone else????
> 
> (ladies word of advice - DO NOT USE SUPERDRUG OPKs!!!!!)
> 
> 
> So i guess ill be testing around the 25th May now!!!!
> 
> x x x

Thank you my dear! :flower:

Wow, that is REALLY odd about the OPk's... but VERY good that you caught it!!!!! :thumbup: I usually keep testing with the OPK's to make sure it IS a positive bc usually you'll get more than 1 and also just to make sure it goes back to negative.. bc sometimes you CAN surge but then not O.. and then have another surge later in the month and THAT is when you might really O. Lots of dust my dear! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## MRS_HJO

MRS_HJO said:


> *Here Is The Official Test Days & Results!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> HANSKIZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> VONZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> NIAMH22: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> DIMPLESMAGEE: SATURDAY, MAY 7, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> HOLLYW79: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> BABYBABA: TUESDAY, MAY 10, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> MRS_HJO: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> NEVERSAYNEVER: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11 FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> WOODYA: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> CORNISH: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> STHORP1179: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> LINTU: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> AMYROSE2: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> MOONBEAM: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> LITTLEBIRD: TUESDAY, MAY 24
> 
> RACHELBUBBLE: WEDNESDAY, MAY 25
> 
> NATTYS: SATURDAY, MAY 28
> 
> TWEAK0605: MONDAY, MAY 30
> 
> MERCEDES2010: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> RUSKIEGIRL: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> 
> Anyone Else Have A Test Day?!
> 
> ***I will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 84, Post 837***

Updated Rachel.


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dimplesmagee said:
> 
> 
> Holly!!! BFP! That's awesome!!! Can't wait to hear about your blood work on Friday. I will be praying for sure!!!! SOOO excited for you!
> THinking of you Hans too. I hope you are sleeping well, and not letting nerves get the best of you! When will you go in for bloods? Excited for you too!
> 
> Mrs_HJO~ hope you get your BFP and not AF. I hear ya about having so much to catch up on since we are sleeping when everyone else is typing away! Thanks for keeping the list.
> 
> Have a good day everyone...I'm off to bed!
> 
> Thank you my dear :flower: Friday is the "BIG BETA" day.. ACK! NERVES!!!
> 
> [-o&lt; Praying super hard!Click to expand...
> 
> Im praying for you sanity! Friday seems so far away! even for me and im just going to look at follicles! :dohh: Im praying for you! hoping that you got your BFP for sure!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you my dear! One step at a time.. it's soooo hard! So Friday you look @ follicles and do the SA as well?Click to expand...

Yes, Im nervous... I will be cd11 at my appt. what should follicles look like at this day at 50mg from cd05-09???


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear! One step at a time.. it's soooo hard! So Friday you look @ follicles and do the SA as well?
> 
> Yes, Im nervous... I will be cd11 at my appt. what should follicles look like at this day at 50mg from cd05-09???Click to expand...

There is really no telling. I had one on CD13 that was 13mm. Holly had two on CD11 -- I think? -- that were both bigger than that. It's the lowest dose of Clomid so it may not have a huge effect on follicle size. Or you may react really well to it and have follicles that are big -- 16mm+.


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear! One step at a time.. it's soooo hard! So Friday you look @ follicles and do the SA as well?
> 
> Yes, Im nervous... I will be cd11 at my appt. what should follicles look like at this day at 50mg from cd05-09???Click to expand...
> 
> There is really no telling. I had one on CD13 that was 13mm. Holly had two on CD11 -- I think? -- that were both bigger than that. It's the lowest dose of Clomid so it may not have a huge effect on follicle size. Or you may react really well to it and have follicles that are big -- 16mm+.Click to expand...

K, Thank you! im getting anxious. I wish tom. was friday! im just curious to see how my body is reacting to it. over all feeling good. What cd are you at today? How are you feeling??


----------



## Cornish

Well time will tell what the cm means, I'm still getting it.xx


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> K, Thank you! im getting anxious. I wish tom. was friday! im just curious to see how my body is reacting to it. over all feeling good. What cd are you at today? How are you feeling??

You're welcome. I know how you feel, you want to know that things are working and you're that much closer to a BFP. I am glad you are feeling good. You may feel some cramping around ovulation time -- I never really had that before, that I was aware of. But it came on strong this cycle. I'm not sure if that still happens with the trigger shot.

I'm CD18. I *think* I ovulated yesterday. If you are interested in my crazy ramblings on the topic, check out the last post in my journal. I am doing the math in my head and trying not to obsess too much about it, but I'm obsessing for sure. I am happy I'm temping this cycle, it's been fun and interesting, but I wish I had more data to go on than once a day! I have to wait until tomorrow morning or maybe even another day to see where they put me for ovulation.


----------



## WoodyA

My hubby is going away tomorrow. Gutted.
I hope I get a BFP soon to make it better.

On a positive side he just took me out to a lovely Thai restaurant and it was sooo good!


----------



## sthorp1179

Cornish said:


> Well time will tell what the cm means, I'm still getting it.xx

We should compare notes with the :bfp: club, ladies????

Thanks for all the compliments about the photos, the gorgeous one is my eldest son James aged 2 and this photo was taken at Lyme Park, in Cheshire where pride and prejudice was filmed with the very dashing colin firth as mr d'arcy! Swoon! ;)


----------



## sthorp1179

Aww poor you woody, is he going anywhere nice?

At least you get control of the telly remote!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Well ladies, I am officially leaving this thread. Thanks for all of the ongoing support. Congrats to all of you ladies who have gotten a BFP or will get one! 

If anyone wants to take over my testing date post, you can just copy and paste the info on to your new post. :)

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!! And :dust:


----------



## WoodyA

sthorp1179 said:


> Aww poor you woody, is he going anywhere nice?
> 
> At least you get control of the telly remote!

Nah he is in the RAF and going on an exercise
That is true about the remote!!


----------



## sthorp1179

Sorry you are leaving us Mrs HJO I will probably be joining you on the June thread and I hope you come and visit us as well.in the meantime lol

I would take over the testing board but i'm on my phone internet most of the time so I will find it difficult i'm afraid

Good luck with Junes cycle and baby dust to you xxx

Woody- you get the bed to yourself too, i'm so jealous!! Have you still got your cm mine has gone really watery again now with bigh clumps of stretchy stuff!


----------



## WoodyA

Yup and my bed is superking size just for me and our cat! Lol

I still have the cm, bit thinner, mines not stretchy though


----------



## sthorp1179

Ahh bliss...we've got a king size but I stilll end up smushed in a corner somehow. 

Gonna say goodnight now ladies, my fatigue is kicking in bigtime, good luck to all the morning testers i'm hoping that at 10DPO I better see a tiny hint of a line or else...KABOOM! :haha: 

don't make me come in there little raspberry I know you're hiding in there! :wacko:


----------



## mememe123

Hey girls... hope all is well.. wanted to say hi... i have not been on for a motnh now... crazy!! 

I will join up for a BFP month soon... i am crazy with exciting bodily hcg problems at the moment ... I dont knwo if this will happen for me or not. 

I am however going for a guiness book or records for getting BFP the most times in 1 year. ... I am at 3 for 2011 so far. Fancy that!!! 
just waiting on the sticky one. see my signature .... nuff said. 

Hope you are all doing well... hope there were lots of BFP this month and more spring BFP to come!!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

mememe123 said:


> Hey girls... hope all is well.. wanted to say hi... i have not been on for a motnh now... crazy!!
> 
> I will join up for a BFP month soon... i am crazy with exciting bodily hcg problems at the moment ... I dont knwo if this will happen for me or not.
> 
> I am however going for a guiness book or records for getting BFP the most times in 1 year. ... I am at 3 for 2011 so far. Fancy that!!!
> just waiting on the sticky one. see my signature .... nuff said.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well... hope there were lots of BFP this month and more spring BFP to come!!!!!

Hey mememe123! I missed seeing you on here! Sorry about the problems you've been having. I agree, having the hCG hanging around so much without a pregnancy to show for it stinks. I noticed right before my 1st MC that my belly started sticking out and it hasn't gone back to normal since then. I guess it remembers the abuse it received over the past 6 years and it is just trying to be helpful.


----------



## mememe123

LittleBird said:


> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls... hope all is well.. wanted to say hi... i have not been on for a motnh now... crazy!!
> 
> I will join up for a BFP month soon... i am crazy with exciting bodily hcg problems at the moment ... I dont knwo if this will happen for me or not.
> 
> I am however going for a guiness book or records for getting BFP the most times in 1 year. ... I am at 3 for 2011 so far. Fancy that!!!
> just waiting on the sticky one. see my signature .... nuff said.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well... hope there were lots of BFP this month and more spring BFP to come!!!!!
> 
> Hey mememe123! I missed seeing you on here! Sorry about the problems you've been having. I agree, having the hCG hanging around so much without a pregnancy to show for it stinks. I noticed right before my 1st MC that my belly started sticking out and it hasn't gone back to normal since then. I guess it remembers the abuse it received over the past 6 years and it is just trying to be helpful.Click to expand...



I went for bloodwork today... It came back at 44... but my HPT are just fade lines... I go again next week for more bloods if period has not started again. I knock this month and last month up to chem pregnancies bc I dont know any other reason it can be. 
I am CD28 and 13-14 DPO today... had pink light pink lines since Sunday. I usual MO is dark line by 11 dpo.

I think i am going to specialst this month to find out what else can be going on. :wacko:


----------



## LittleBird

mememe123 said:


> I went for bloodwork today... It came back at 44... but my HPT are just fade lines... I go again next week for more bloods if period has not started again. I knock this month and last month up to chem pregnancies bc I dont know any other reason it can be.
> I am CD28 and 13-14 DPO today... had pink light pink lines since Sunday. I usual MO is dark line by 11 dpo.
> 
> I think i am going to specialst this month to find out what else can be going on. :wacko:

Ugh. Sounds very frustrating and confusing! I am glad you're thinking about going to a FS. I did after two MC and it's been a wonderful experience. I was a little nervous going in because it seemed a little drastic, but I just feel like something is off. My hormones, something. So I feel comfortable that I'm getting great help now.


----------



## hollyw79

sthorp1179 said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Well time will tell what the cm means, I'm still getting it.xx
> 
> We should compare notes with the :bfp: club, ladies????
> 
> Thanks for all the compliments about the photos, the gorgeous one is my eldest son James aged 2 and this photo was taken at Lyme Park, in Cheshire where pride and prejudice was filmed with the very dashing colin firth as mr d'arcy! Swoon! ;)Click to expand...

Ooooooooh Colin Forth- HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

mememe123 said:


> Hey girls... hope all is well.. wanted to say hi... i have not been on for a motnh now... crazy!!
> 
> I will join up for a BFP month soon... i am crazy with exciting bodily hcg problems at the moment ... I dont knwo if this will happen for me or not.
> 
> I am however going for a guiness book or records for getting BFP the most times in 1 year. ... I am at 3 for 2011 so far. Fancy that!!!
> just waiting on the sticky one. see my signature .... nuff said.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well... hope there were lots of BFP this month and more spring BFP to come!!!!!

mememe~ I'm so sorry my dear :nope: You've been through so much and I hope that is the LAST of that! Lots and lots of hugs for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## dimplesmagee

CD 30, 16 DPO....or possibly 13 DPO if I read my O'v day wrong. BFN this AM. But if I am only 13 DPO then I could still get a + in the next couple of days. I'm out of tests though...no temp dip either, and I was so NAUSEOUS today! So still waiting over here...

Sry Mememe for all the HCG confusion! 

Mrs_HJO you will be missed.

Rachel-it'll be interesting to see what you temps do tomorrow after your + OPKs. So far from the looks of you chart it's hard to tell if ovulation could've taken place earlier.

A couple of you ladies were asking about CM...I tend to have a lot of lotiony, CM in he early days after ovulation, then it turns watery, and then if AF is on its way it pretty much dries up. When I'm pregnant, I tend to have more of the creamy CM but I've never gotten "chunks" or "globs" of it. Haha.


----------



## LittleBird

I think you still should keep hoping, because it sounds like nausea + temps = good possibility that you're pregnant!


----------



## dimplesmagee

You should see my, as I like to call it "ovulation pudge!" Haha...I get bloated after I ovulate, and right now my belly even LOOKS pregnant. (though if I was, it would be my 4th pregnancy). Thanks for the hope though! :) If AF, is not here by morning I guess it's back to the store I go. I've only taken like 9 tests already! lol...4 FRERs, 2 dollar tree, and 3 clearblue. Oh the joys!!!


----------



## mercedes2010

Ladies, I did not think I'd be back here...but tonight I had a wave of nausea so I decided to tak a HPT just for the heck of it, despite my cramping and spotting which has yet to turn into a normal AF. I took two within an hur of each other and read each within 3 minutes. Two faint positive tests later, I am confused and scared...this bleeding and two BFP's is not normal for me!! I didn't spot at all with my first child! 

Just now the spotting got a bit heavier...:cry: What's going on???


----------



## LittleBird

Ugh. Ovulation pudge. So now I know what this thing is called. I'm afraid DH is tired of me looking pregnant. It's been almost constant since MC1. Some of it is just fat -- I'm not gonna lie. But it is just weird that this thing is so pronounced! I have had two kids and gotten down to a point where the tummy didn't point straight out. I'm starting to get scared of this thing.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Mercedes: Looks like you may the one with the implantation bleeding! How long have you been spotting for?

Yes, I came out of May BFP retirement for this! I think this sounds wonderful Mercedes!


----------



## mercedes2010

MRS_HJO said:


> Mercedes: Looks like you may the one with the implantation bleeding! How long have you been spotting for?
> 
> Yes, I came out of May BFP retirement for this! I think this sounds wonderful Mercedes!

I'm worried about the cramping and the spotting started last night...very light brownish and sparce all day, then tonight after the two BFP's it got a bit heavier and that worries me. I've never had implantation bleeding before!


----------



## MRS_HJO

MRS_HJO said:


> *Here Is The Official Test Days & Results!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> HANSKIZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> VONZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> NIAMH22: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> DIMPLESMAGEE: SATURDAY, MAY 7, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> HOLLYW79: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> BABYBABA: TUESDAY, MAY 10, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> MRS_HJO: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> NEVERSAYNEVER: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11 FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> WOODYA: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> CORNISH: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> STHORP1179: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> LINTU: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> AMYROSE2: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> MOONBEAM: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> LITTLEBIRD: TUESDAY, MAY 24
> 
> RACHELBUBBLE: WEDNESDAY, MAY 25
> 
> NATTYS: SATURDAY, MAY 28
> 
> TWEAK0605: MONDAY, MAY 30
> 
> MERCEDES2010: FINGERS CROSSED!
> 
> RUSKIEGIRL: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> 
> Anyone Else Have A Test Day?!
> 
> ***I will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 84, Post 837***

Updated for Mercedes!


----------



## MRS_HJO

mercedes2010 said:


> MRS_HJO said:
> 
> 
> Mercedes: Looks like you may the one with the implantation bleeding! How long have you been spotting for?
> 
> Yes, I came out of May BFP retirement for this! I think this sounds wonderful Mercedes!
> 
> I'm worried about the cramping and the spotting started last night...very light brownish and sparce all day, then tonight after the two BFP's it got a bit heavier and that worries me. I've never had implantation bleeding before!Click to expand...

Well, I never have experienced it before either. But I did a TON of research yesterday when I thought I was experiencing it... And it's supposed to be brown discharge (old blood), and it can last up to 3 days, but never reach red blood status... It may be enough to wear a panty liner.

You've had a BFP now, so I really think this may be possible!


----------



## mercedes2010

I'm going to test again tomorrow morning with FMU...praying it's not a false positive and that this bleeding stops!

I've been wearing a liner all day because I thought AF was starting...all I've had until now is a brown spot about the size of a pea. But now it's sort of reddish brown.


----------



## LittleBird

mercedes2010 said:


> Ladies, I did not think I'd be back here...but tonight I had a wave of nausea so I decided to tak a HPT just for the heck of it, despite my cramping and spotting which has yet to turn into a normal AF. I took two within an hur of each other and read each within 3 minutes. Two faint positive tests later, I am confused and scared...this bleeding and two BFP's is not normal for me!! I didn't spot at all with my first child!
> 
> Just now the spotting got a bit heavier...:cry: What's going on???

Ok, cramping and spotting are not what you want to have with a BFP, but it really could be worse. There are a lot of people who spot, even have a little bleeding and go on to have a healthy pregnancy. I think you should try to be calm, even though this is scary, and keep track of the spotting tonight. Call the doctor first thing in the morning and try to setup a blood test. Based on my experience, even if you tell them you're bleeding, there's not a lot they can do this early in a pregnancy. But my doctor has always wanted to know the levels like 3 days apart to see if they're doubling and watch them continue to rise until 10,000 (if I remember correctly). At that point, they do the ultrasound. So you have some milestones to make it past, but it's definitely not unheard of.

I hope the spotting stops completely so you can feel a little more comfortable with the situation. I'm sorry this is happening! :hugs:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Well how bad are the cramps Mercedes? Spotting during the first trimester is very common. If the cramps are very mild, it could just be implantation. I refuse to think this is bad. And false positives are very rare.


----------



## mercedes2010

I'm taking another test in the AM and if it's BFP then I'm calling my doctir regardless of the bleeding. I hope it tops tonight! The ramps were pretty strong last night, but are mild now. I wish I could feel better about all this...thanks for the support, ladies! Nothing to do now but wait and hope!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Well, I'm keeping my fingers and everything else crossed for you!


----------



## LittleBird

Yes, I'm praying that everything turns out ok. I didn't mean to sound negative, just wanted to talk through what the next steps should be. I doubt it's a false BFP, so you should start doing blood draws so your doctor knows how it's progressing. I'm really glad to hear that the cramping has let up. That is definitely something to be hopeful about!


----------



## mercedes2010

LittleBird said:


> Yes, I'm praying that everything turns out ok. I didn't mean to sound negative, just wanted to talk through what the next steps should be. I doubt it's a false BFP, so you should start doing blood draws so your doctor knows how it's progressing. I'm really glad to hear that the cramping has let up. That is definitely something to be hopeful about!

You didn't sound negative at all...right now I'm having a hard time believing in thse BFP's...I haven't told Coach, just wanted to tell someone though. I don't know what's going on but I appreciate all the support. Thank you! Now if I could just stop worrying...


----------



## LittleBird

mercedes2010 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm praying that everything turns out ok. I didn't mean to sound negative, just wanted to talk through what the next steps should be. I doubt it's a false BFP, so you should start doing blood draws so your doctor knows how it's progressing. I'm really glad to hear that the cramping has let up. That is definitely something to be hopeful about!
> 
> You didn't sound negative at all...right now I'm having a hard time believing in thse BFP's...I haven't told Coach, just wanted to tell someone though. I don't know what's going on but I appreciate all the support. Thank you! Now if I could just stop worrying...Click to expand...

Yeah, it sucks that after a loss you're already going to be sensitive to anything going wrong in a pregnancy. Wish one loss would give us a free pass that we could slide on through with the easiest pregnancy ever. I hope the spotting is nothing, but I wish you could have been spared that experience!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Mercedes, I'm sorry. It's scary when things happen that aren't normal. Glad you will follow-up w/ your Dr. in the AM. 

Little Bird-yes, ovulation pudge...a have a belly that sticks right out too that reminds me each month for two weeks, that no I'm not pregnant. Then it goes down after AF arrives...which isn't arriving!!!

Ok...we just had a big patch of thunderstorms roll on through that I was waiting to pass so I could go to bed. (we had our house struck by lightening almost a year ago to the date, and we had about $3000 worth of damage down to appliances and such, so storms get me a bit scared and we are surrounded by trees) I think I can rest now. My head hurts...we shall see what morning brings for all of us.


----------



## Cornish

Wow so much went on while I was sleeping. 
Firstly mercedes- how are you today? I'm hoping your bleeding has nit worsened and you still have a bfp!
Dimples, how frustrating you don't know either way yet, but as you said it could be too early still. 
Other ladies, I hope all is going well with treatments etc and I have my fxd for you all.

Afm-now14-12 dpo, not testing this morning as bfn have gotten me down the last few days so I'll test tomorrow. Still no sign of af. All symptoms that I've had are still with me. 
Wishing bfp for everyone.xx


----------



## sthorp1179

Congratulations mercedes on your bfp. I wouldn't worry about spotting at this stage, with my last normal pregnancy I had a five day bleed which I took to be a period which threw my dates off by four weeks when I went for a dating scan!

Afm- 10DPO bfn :( getting a BIT fed up of it now!!!


----------



## WoodyA

Bfn for me again today

Kinda hoping it's a 35 day cycle now or I'll be quite depressed! 
Hopefully the cramping I experienced was ovulation, but saying that they come back quite niggly every day.

Just had to drag myself outta bed to meet mum and I'm sooo tired
Major headache last night

Ergh!!!!!


----------



## Cornish

Sorry it's a bfn woody, but as you said, it may be way too early! Hoping you have a lovely time with your mum.x


----------



## sthorp1179

Meee too, my dear son james woke me up twice in the night then wanted me out of bed before 6 this morning! Sleep deprived is not the word, I have a massive headache and feel too tired to do anything. The boys are having a naughty day today, keeping me on my toes! I wish the weather was better and they could play out for a while.


----------



## WoodyA

It's International Nurses day today

Ive just got a huge bouquet of flowers delivered to my house

My hubby does have his lovely moments!!


----------



## lintu

Haven't read through yet will catch up tonight. 

I'm very quietly hopeful after my outburst the other day xxxx AF hasn't come yet, temp gone back up, going to test Saturday xxxx god I hope, I have everything crossed xx


----------



## Cornish

Hope the weather has cheered up for you Steph? Still very grey with me but the sun has poked out every now and then.

Woody-that is so sweet, I do love getting flowers.

Lintu - I will keep everything possible crossed for you.
Lots of bfps so far!

Im still trying to do my planning but instead am finding myself researching what day a bfp can come on! To top it off the programme I was enjoying on tv has a pregnant woman, who unfortunately mc, but she is pregnant again now! Why cant I be pregnant!
Rant rant rant!!!


----------



## sthorp1179

I keep seeing a glimmer of blue every now and then so theres hope here!

Lucky you woody international nurses day is a good one to celebrate :)

Cornish I was reallly hopeful for an extra line at 10 DPO this morning but got a big fat nothing, boo! I really hope we caught the egg this time got a long weekend booked next week in cleethorpes at haven and the kids will want to be in the swimming pool all day and I don't want a visit from AF!

Also just been told my dh will be making a round trip to maidstone tomorrow to pick up a hospital bed so i'm annoyed he will be late home again this week, its silly they're short staffed someone has to drive all the way from manchester to kent and back!! He's had an earful this morning ha, moodswings definitely still here!


----------



## Tweak0605

CD18 today, with a negative OPK yesterday. Still feeling (TMI) wet down there, so I'm assuming EWCM? Hoping to get a + OPK within a day or 2. I hope so, cause I'm starting to get frustrated.....


----------



## sthorp1179

Hi tweak wet down below is a good sign, if your cm stretches between fingers tthen its definitely fertile shouldn't be too long before you get you +opk and get BDingg!


----------



## sthorp1179

Update..just been BF DS2 and it feels like he has been slashing my boobs with razors, ouch! Am I wierd to be excited by that?


----------



## Cornish

Haha, not weird no, just in the club of us insane crew in limbo land!


----------



## mercedes2010

Hi ladies, well here's the update. Heavier bleeding this morning (if it's AF it would be CD4 so a slow start) and a BFN. Don't see any point in calling the doctor...seems pretty clear. Maybe it was just evap on the two tests last nigh because if I was preggo, this test would have been positive.

I've never had a false positive before but maybe they are more common with the IC tests. I used an Answer hpt this morning and got my BFN...so I'm going to count myself officially out and plan for next month. :cry:

Thanks to Little Bird and Mrs. HJO for their concern and to all the other ladies as well! Here's to June! :cry:


----------



## Cornish

:hugs: for you Mercedes.xxx


----------



## vonz

((hugs)) mercedes :(


----------



## LittleBird

Sorry to hear that, mercedes. :hugs: Good luck in June! I was so hopeful yesterday, but as of today, I feel like I'll probably be back TTC in June with you. Temp was supposed to rise today, went back down. Not sure what is going on with my cycle. No CM, so I thought ovulation had happened, but temps don't lie... :(


----------



## sthorp1179

Mercedes :hugs::hugs::hugs: Lets get on with June babymaking!!!!


----------



## Cornish

I think Ill be practising lots in June, after all practise makes perfect so some say!!!


----------



## MRS_HJO

mercedes2010 said:


> Hi ladies, well here's the update. Heavier bleeding this morning (if it's AF it would be CD4 so a slow start) and a BFN. Don't see any point in calling the doctor...seems pretty clear. Maybe it was just evap on the two tests last nigh because if I was preggo, this test would have been positive.
> 
> I've never had a false positive before but maybe they are more common with the IC tests. I used an Answer hpt this morning and got my BFN...so I'm going to count myself officially out and plan for next month. :cry:
> 
> Thanks to Little Bird and Mrs. HJO for their concern and to all the other ladies as well! Here's to June! :cry:

:hugs: Mercedes.

Possible false positive, but maybe more possible that it's a chemical pregnancy. I'm not sure if you thought of that, but it would explain everything.


----------



## MRS_HJO

MRS_HJO said:


> *Here Is The Official Test Days & Results!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> HANSKIZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> VONZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> NIAMH22: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> DIMPLESMAGEE: SATURDAY, MAY 7, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> HOLLYW79: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> BABYBABA: TUESDAY, MAY 10, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> MRS_HJO: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> NEVERSAYNEVER: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11 FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> WOODYA: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> CORNISH: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> STHORP1179: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> LINTU: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> AMYROSE2: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> MOONBEAM: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> LITTLEBIRD: TUESDAY, MAY 24
> 
> RACHELBUBBLE: WEDNESDAY, MAY 25
> 
> NATTYS: SATURDAY, MAY 28
> 
> TWEAK0605: MONDAY, MAY 30
> 
> MERCEDES2010: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> RUSKIEGIRL: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> 
> Anyone Else Have A Test Day?!
> 
> ***I will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 84, Post 837***

Come on ladies, I'm ready to write in more BFPs for you here!!!!!!


----------



## Cornish

I'm trying mrs hjo! Still no af.x


----------



## sthorp1179

Cornish said:


> I'm trying mrs hjo! Still no af.x

me too FC xxxx


----------



## MRS_HJO

:thumbup:


----------



## WoodyA

Well I literally shopped till I dropped today! Knackered!

I had to pee loads, so much so my sister said AGAIN?! and then I stopped drinking!
Headachy (dull,niggly) very mild waves of nausea, combined with smelling diesel/petrol everywhere I was despite being assured it didn't smell. 
In the car on the way home I was certain of a fuel leak as it was SO strong smelling.

I had one episode of an awful taste in my mouth, like nail polish remover (not that I've ever tasted it!) I tried a drink of water to get rid of it but it just tasted foul.
Then it went as quick as it came.

All I could think of on the way home was rice pudding and I had to stop and buy some!
That could be AF comfort eating setting up though!!

Hope everyone is good!!!


----------



## sthorp1179

woody that really sounds like some impressive symptoms, even shopping couldn't take them off your mind???? :haha:


----------



## Cornish

Great list of symptoms woodya, and sounds like you've had a lovely day. Have you tested today?x


----------



## WoodyA

Nope! My mum and sister kept bringing it up!

I was careful with my purchases that they would suit a possible future bump! Maxi dresses and a dress for upcoming weddings that is floaty n room to add!


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish said:


> Great list of symptoms woodya, and sounds like you've had a lovely day. Have you tested today?x

Yup bfn this morning! Grr!


----------



## WoodyA

Oh and sore nipples (noticed when trying clothes on!) in the car on the way home there was about 5mins where they were tingling/burning


----------



## Cornish

Well 4 dpo is very early to test! You have so many symptoms. Need some more bfp's on here!x


----------



## sthorp1179

Have been reading up about soy today, any thoughts or anyone try it? I've never had any fertility problems per-se myself but my cousin has been ttc for 2 years now and is due to see fertility docs on NHS in the summer. Do you think it might be worth a try? 

Maxi dresses are very handy when preggo, anything empire lined really suits a lovely bump! :flower:


----------



## Cornish

I've taken soy the last two cycles, although the first one I doubt I o as still had hcg in system, so this is my first. I'll let you know in a few days if it worked! Didn't get any side effects. Lots of posts on bnb about soy and lots of bfp's!


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish do you opk?


----------



## sthorp1179

mmm thats interesting, what dosage did you take, what cycle days did you take it for and where did you get it? 

I'm very interested to see if it works myself, did you take it for any infertility reason? I may give the au naturale approach a couple of months and have a go if it works! :thumbup:

Thanks Cornish, now get that BFP and we're sorted :haha:


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish said:


> Well 4 dpo is very early to test! You have so many symptoms. Need some more bfp's on here!x

This is true but 4dpo is also too early to feel anything lol!!
Won't even have implanted!


----------



## Cornish

Woody, no dont opk, other than now Ive never been so into ttc, before mmc was trying to do the relaxed approach but secretly read up tons of cm and cp. 
I took soy on cd3-cd7, I took an increased dosage, so cd3 80mg, cd4 80mg, cd5 120mg, cd6 160mg and cd7 200mg. I got them from Tesco in a yellow bottle, buy 2 get one free, although I only bought one bottle as was rather hopeful!
I dont think Id have the patience to poas 3 times a day with opks!


----------



## LittleBird

Cornish said:


> I dont think Id have the patience to poas 3 times a day with opks!

Hehe. Some people only POAS once a day with OPKs. I usually test around 2pm, as the LH from morning surge is supposed to show up in urine in the early afternoon. But once I get the positive strip, I test more frequently to see how long it lasts.


----------



## Cornish

So do you poas every day? then once you get the surge more that day? Thats alot of poas! 
Are they really helpful though?


----------



## WoodyA

Even with a positive opk it only really shows you are gearing up to O and not that you have actually ovulated so don't know if I will next time

Although I would LOVE to know when I peaked this month!!


----------



## Gregorysbabe

Hey TTC ladies.

Im new but had a MC 4 wks ago and TTC already- Been using OPKS everyday for the last 2 weeks and doesnt look like ive ovulated yet?!!

Should I carry on testing or just wait for my period??

Really looking forward to all the support u ladies seem to give each other.

Also could someone spare five mins to list all the abbreviations ?I seem to keep seeing. BD/DH/ and so on and so on.

Big hugs to all

J xx


----------



## WoodyA

Hey hun sorry for your loss,
I'm not sure I ovulated at all the first cycle and I've heard quite a few people say this, but it depends how you feel!


0 - 9
2WW (aka. TWW) - Two Week Wait - Luteal Phase - 14 days after ovulation 

A
AF - Aunt Flo, menstruation, period 
AH - Assisted Hatching 
AI - Artificial Insemination 
AKA - Also Known As 

B
BABY ASPIRIN - aka. children's aspirin which contains only 80mg of aspirin used to quiet immune system 
BAW - Board at work
BBT - Basal Body Temperature 
BD - Baby Dance, Sex 
Beta - Blood test for PG 
BFN - Big Fat Negative (Pregnancy Tests) 
BFP - Big Fat Positive (Pregnancy Test) 
BTW - By the way 
BC - Birth Control 
BCP - Birth Control Pills 
BIL - Brother inlaw 
BBs - BooBies AKA Breasts, Boobs, funbags etc
BA - Baby Aspirin 
BM - Breast Milk
BPM - Beats per minute
BOB - Baby on board

C
CB - Clear Blue Pregnancy Test 
CBFM - Clear Blue Fertility Monitor
CD - Cycle Day 
CL - Corpus Luteum 
CM- Cervical Mucus, Icky Sticky
CP - Cervical Position 
C# - Cycle Number 
CP - Cervical Position 

D
DD - Dear Daughter 
DH- Dear Husband 
DP - Dancing Partner; spouse, or significant other 
DPO - Days Past Ovulation 
DB - Dear Boyfriend 
DS - Dear Son 
DTD - Doing The Dance, BD, sex
DPT - Days Post-Transfer 
D&C - Dilate and Curetage

E
EC - Embryo Cyro/Freezing 
EDD - Estimated Due Date 
EPO - Evening Primrose Oil 
EWCM - Egg-White Cervical Mucus 
ER - Egg Retrieval 
ET - Egg transfer 
EPT - Early Pregnancy Test 
EPU - Early pregnancy unit
ETA - Edited to add
EVAP - Evapouration

F
FIL - Father in law 
FMU - First morning urine
FOB - Father of baby
FRER - First Response Early Result (Pregnancy Test)
FXed - Fingers crossed
FRER - First response early result
FAO - For attention of

G
GP - General Practitioner 
Gyno - Gynocologist

H
HCG - Human Chorionic Gonadotropin - detected in HPTs 
HPT - Home Pregnancy Test 
HSG - Hysterosalpingogram - x-ray 
HB - Heartbeat

I
ICSI Microfertilization 
IUI - Intrauterine Insemination 
IVF - In Vitro Fertilization 
IC - Internet Cheapie
IYKWIM - If you know what i mean
IRL - In real life
IYO - In your opinion
IMO - In my opinion
IB - Implantation bleeding

K
KEGELS - The muscle used to stop the flow of urine. 

L
LH - Luteinizing Hormone - detected in OPKs 
LOL - Laughing Out Loud 
LP - Luteal Phase, days between ov & AF 
LMAO - Laughing my ass off 
LAP - Laparoscopy 
LMP - Last Menstrual Period 
LSP - Low Sperm Count 
LO - Little One

M
MC, m/c - Miscarriage 
MMC - Missed miscarriage
MF - MaleFactor 
MIL - Mother in law 
M/S, MS - Morning Sickness 
NP - No Problem 

N
NTNP - Not trying, not preventing

O
O or OV - Ovulation 
OH - Other Half
OPK - Ovulation Predictor Kit 
OB/GYN - Obstetrician/Gynecologist 
OMG - Oh My God/Goodness
OP - Original poster

P
PG - Pregnancy, pregnant 
PNV - Prenatal Vitamin 
PCO - Polycystic Ovaries 
PCOD - Polycystic Ovary Disease 
PCOS - Polycystic Ovary Syndrome 
PMA - Positive mental attitude
PMS - Pre-menstrual Syndrome 
POAS - Pee on a stick (Home Pregnancy Test) 
PND - Post Natal Depression
PGP - see SPD

R
RE - Reproductive Endocronolgist - doctor who specializes in fertility problems 
R-FSH - Recombinant Human Follicle Stimulating Hormone 
ROBI - A term used which refers to Robitussin or Guaifenesin Syrup (expectorant) used to thin CM 
ROFL - Rolling on the Floor Laughing 

S
SOD - Sex on Demand 
SA - Semen Analysis 
SAHM - Stay at Home Mom 
SAHD - Stay-At-Home Dad 
SIL - Sister in law 
STD - Sexually Transmitted Disease 
SMEP - Sperm meets egg plan
SPD - Symphisis pubis dysfunction - Also know as PGP, Pelvic girdle pain

T
TCOYF - *&#8220;Taking Charge of Your Fertility*&#8221; by Toni Weschler 
TR - Tubal Reversal 
TTC - Trying To Conceive 
TMI - Too Much Information 
TR - Tubal Reversal 
TIA - Thanks in Advance
TWW - Two week wait

U
U/S - Ultrasound 
UTI - Urinary Tract Infection 

W
WAH - Work at Home
WAHM - Work at Home Mum
WAHD - Work at Home Dad
WAHP - Work at Home Parents

Y
YI Yeast Infection


----------



## WoodyA

I'm sorry that's huge ladies! Wouldn't let me post to the page!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Cornish said:


> So do you poas every day? then once you get the surge more that day? Thats alot of poas!
> Are they really helpful though?

I start a few days into my cycle, and POAS once a day. I kinda had an idea when it would be surging so I tested twice that day. Once in the afternoon and once right before bedtime. The next day two days, I think I tested in the morning and afternoon trying to find out when the surge ended. For me, I get pos. OPKs for 3 days. Some people get a much quicker surge so they test more frequently. That way they don't miss it. It doesn't seem like a lot of POAS, but maybe that's because I'm addicted!

To me, it's just another piece of data I can use. I'm TTC a girl, so I've got a whole method to my madness. I also temp and check CM, but today I would say it's NOT helpful. I'm about to pull out my hair with all the nervousness and stress. Maybe I ovulated, maybe not... I hope so!


----------



## Cornish

Thanks littlebird, bit of a personal q and please dont answer if you dont want to, but, 

Do you and your OH feel ok having :sex: on the night you got the positive opk or does it feel weird? Do you tell him or keep it as knowledge for yourself?
I just cant help but think that my Oh would freak if I told him tonight was the night!

Welcome gregorysbabe, im sorry for your loss and hope you find some comfort in these posts. As your mc was only 4 weeks ago I would say that you can go either way, if you want to continue then you are more than likely get a positive at some point, or wait for af and start fresh from there. AFs can be quite mixed up after mc. :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Gregorysbabe said:


> Hey TTC ladies.
> 
> Im new but had a MC 4 wks ago and TTC already- Been using OPKS everyday for the last 2 weeks and doesnt look like ive ovulated yet?!!
> 
> Should I carry on testing or just wait for my period??
> 
> Really looking forward to all the support u ladies seem to give each other.
> 
> Also could someone spare five mins to list all the abbreviations ?I seem to keep seeing. BD/DH/ and so on and so on.
> 
> Big hugs to all
> 
> J xx

Sorry for your loss! :hugs:

How long is your cycle usually? It's possible you could still ovulate. Do you have any other symptoms that can tell you where you are in your cycle? CM?


----------



## sthorp1179

Welcome Gregory's babe, I also had a MC in April and I'm just waiting for my first period too, hoping it never comes though as I'm pretty sure I ovulated 10 days ago, been getting lots of negative hpts though it is early days for me!


----------



## LittleBird

Cornish said:


> Thanks littlebird, bit of a personal q and please dont answer if you dont want to, but,
> 
> Do you and your OH feel ok having :sex: on the night you got the positive opk or does it feel weird? Do you tell him or keep it as knowledge for yourself?
> I just cant help but think that my Oh would freak if I told him tonight was the night!
> 
> Welcome gregorysbabe, im sorry for your loss and hope you find some comfort in these posts. As your mc was only 4 weeks ago I would say that you can go either way, if you want to continue then you are more than likely get a positive at some point, or wait for af and start fresh from there. AFs can be quite mixed up after mc. :hugs:

Sorry, didn't see this message! So here's the deal. I'm TTC a girl. I have a couple of friends who have tried, one who had a girl early this year and another one who won't know until delivery -- in July (she wants it to be a surprise). The basic version of the plan is to BD every day until you get a positive OPK and then stop. I know, it sounds like madness. But I did get pregnant like this back in March. It ended in early miscarriage, though. So it is possible. This is my last pregnancy. So I'm trying to give my self even the smallest advantage to conceive a girl.

You are actually fertile for up to five days before ovulation and 24 hours after ovulation. So telling OH, "Today's the day!" isn't really accurate, as I'm hoping to conceive with sperm that entered the vagina at least a day before ovulation. But yes, I'm walking a thin line, I try to keep as much info. to myself as possible, but he knows that once the test goes positive, we can stop (and he can go play video games). :haha:

This cycle, I shared WAY TOO MUCH information with him. I just felt so desperate because it was my first cycle with Clomid and I don't particularly like the side-effects. I wanted to get the BFP and be done with it. But I think next time I'll have to be a little gentler with him because he seemed stressed this time around. The last cycle before MC, which was March, I used OPKs for the first time. He never saw them or knew what was going on really. I also use several ovulation calendars online to help me try to figure out what my cycle is going to look like. So I am thinking about all this before AF has even left the building. I'm checking if it's a weekend, if we have anything else going on, can we go away for an evening and leave the boys with my in-laws (that hasn't actually happened yet).

Ok, so now that I've spilled my guts about the crazy things I'm trying, can I still hang out in this thread? I feel very self-conscious about it and I know we all talk about how crazy we are, but I am so so bad...


----------



## Cornish

Oh wow little bird, that is just amazing. I would live to conceive a girl and have read theories on doing it. 
I use lots of online calendars at the moment, my main frustration is not knowing when I ovulate as I was having very long cycles before mc (up to 65 days).
We are all as crazy as each other, don't go Aanywhere ANC thank you for sharing.xx


----------



## WoodyA

I don't think you are crazy at all!!


----------



## sthorp1179

WoodyA said:


> I don't think you are crazy at all!!

Nor do I but that may be indicative of the craziness I'm suffering with right now, if I don't get a bfp soon I'm going to explode in a poof of smoke!:wacko::brat::hissy::help:


----------



## WoodyA

sthorp1179 said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> I don't think you are crazy at all!!
> 
> Nor do I but that may be indicative of the craziness I'm suffering with right now, if I don't get a bfp soon I'm going to explode in a poof of smoke!:wacko::brat::hissy::help:Click to expand...

Me too! 
If AF comes I'll be down because we won't be able to bd in my fertile period next cycle so have failed before we even begin

I'll have to start a July BFP thread :(


----------



## Cornish

Oh no woody, is that dud to oh being away? Hang out with us in June.xx


----------



## sthorp1179

July BFP = March baby, I won't be trying hard that month DD and DH's birthdays both fall in march, its a crowded month!


----------



## WoodyA

No it's because we are on holiday!
BUT we have out nephew with us and in the first week (fertile period) he will be sharing a hotel room with us!

We were expecting me to be 20+ weeks pregnant when we decided to take him so thought I'd be too tired to dtd anyway after busy hot days!


----------



## Cornish

Oh woody I am sorry, what a horrid reminder for you. However I wouldn't let him stop you, he'll sleep!


----------



## LittleBird

Cornish said:


> Oh wow little bird, that is just amazing. I would live to conceive a girl and have read theories on doing it.
> I use lots of online calendars at the moment, my main frustration is not knowing when I ovulate as I was having very long cycles before mc (up to 65 days).
> We are all as crazy as each other, don't go Aanywhere ANC thank you for sharing.xx

Thanks for the reassurance. I'm glad your cycle has gone back to being more predictable!



WoodyA said:


> I don't think you are crazy at all!!

Thank you! I know it sounds a little strange to stop at the pos. OPK. I feel like I'm really lowering my chances, for sure. I guess that's probably the thing that makes me feel craziest. I'm supposed to be TTC, not avoiding BD!



sthorp1179 said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> I don't think you are crazy at all!!
> 
> Nor do I but that may be indicative of the craziness I'm suffering with right now, if I don't get a bfp soon I'm going to explode in a poof of smoke!:wacko::brat::hissy::help:Click to expand...

Hehe. You ladies are really so much fun to talk to. I hope we all get our BFPs and then we don't have to worry about spontaneous combustion or anything else too drastic.


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA said:


> No it's because we are on holiday!
> BUT we have out nephew with us and in the first week (fertile period) he will be sharing a hotel room with us!
> 
> We were expecting me to be 20+ weeks pregnant when we decided to take him so thought I'd be too tired to dtd anyway after busy hot days!

You don't even want to know the crazy thing I did before MC1 thinking I'd be delivering a baby this summer. We have flex spending accounts through work, so I set aside $5K thinking I'd be able to use it for the hospital bills... It has to be used in 2011. I can get reimbursed for all the co-pays and blood tests and stuff, but I'm probably going to lose over $4K of it. Oh well, there goes my raise. :nope:


----------



## LittleBird

Cornish said:


> Oh woody I am sorry, what a horrid reminder for you. However I wouldn't let him stop you, he'll sleep!

I agree! Hopefully you won't have to worry about it, but it would take a lot for me to take a month off!


----------



## rachelbubble

Cornish said:


> Rachel, correct me if I'm wrong but I thought opk could be used as an hpt? Does this not mean you got your bfp? Sorry if I'm really wrong but read up quickly before posting.xx

Hi!! Yeah i think they can be used as HPTs but ive been testing using both OPKs and HPTs today and only the OPKs come back positive so im assuming that im ovulating now and from the sharp pain in my LHS id say i am!!!

Wish the positive was my BFP though!!! ....roll on 25th May!!!

x x x


----------



## WoodyA

I've been studying the calendar!

I think I'm gonna go with a 35 (or so) day cycle!

See what you think??!?

9th dec- implant removed
14th dec-bleed ?withdrawal
11th jan (28 days later)- AF 
8th feb (28days later) no AF BFN
10th Feb (30 days since LMP) - HCG blood test negative
11th Feb (31 days since LMP) - very feint BFP ?Evap 
15th Feb (35 days since LMP) - BFP clear blue digi 1-2 weeks
18th Feb (38 days since LMP) - HCG blood test 200

2nd march- mc begins hcg 500
5th march- pass all of tissue
6th march - hcg 150
11th march - hcg 14
13th march - presumed hcg <5

17th march (35 days since hcg presumed <5) AF

My obsessing with these numbers and when I got my BFP in Feb I THINK I should guess at a 35 day cycle.

Would anyone agree??


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA said:


> I've been studying the calendar!
> 
> I think I'm gonna go with a 35 (or so) day cycle!
> 
> See what you think??!?
> 
> 9th dec- implant removed
> 14th dec-bleed ?withdrawal
> 11th jan (28 days later)- AF
> 8th feb (28days later) no AF BFN
> 10th Feb (30 days since LMP) - HCG blood test negative
> 11th Feb (31 days since LMP) - very feint BFP ?Evap
> 15th Feb (35 days since LMP) - BFP clear blue digi 1-2 weeks
> 18th Feb (38 days since LMP) - HCG blood test 200
> 
> 2nd march- mc begins hcg 500
> 5th march- pass all of tissue
> 6th march - hcg 150
> 11th march - hcg 14
> 13th march - presumed hcg <5
> 
> 17th march (35 days since hcg presumed <5) AF
> 
> My obsessing with these numbers and when I got my BFP in Feb I THINK I should guess at a 35 day cycle.
> 
> Would anyone agree??

I think 35 days sounds very reasonable.


----------



## dimplesmagee

I have to head out the door in a few but wanted to quick post. Today would've been my due date w/ my first MC. I've cried a couple of times, but for the most part I'm doing alright. I also got AF today...which in a way I'm glad it came b/c I was getting really frustrated w/ my body etc. Hard to think though that I would've had baby #2 by now. I picked up my son from daycare and imagined having another little one next to him. :( 

God gives and God takes away...he has the best plan for everyone, and that's what I continue to try and remind myself.

Hugs to everyone! Hope you had a great day! Oh, and I did get an email and a phone call from my husband today, so I was happy to hear his voice and to know he remembered this day as well.


----------



## WoodyA

dimplesmagee said:


> I have to head out the door in a few but wanted to quick post. Today would've been my due date w/ my first MC. I've cried a couple of times, but for the most part I'm doing alright. I also got AF today...which in a way I'm glad it came b/c I was getting really frustrated w/ my body etc. Hard to think though that I would've had baby #2 by now. I picked up my son from daycare and imagined having another little one next to him. :(
> 
> God gives and God takes away...he has the best plan for everyone, and that's what I continue to try and remind myself.
> 
> Hugs to everyone! Hope you had a great day! Oh, and I did get an email and a phone call from my husband today, so I was happy to hear his voice and to know he remembered this day as well.


Glad your doing ok! Loads of hugs your way!
Sorry AF got you
I'm glad your hubby remembered, mine is lovely but I'm sad to say he won't have a clue about the due date of angel baby :( 

Xxx


----------



## LittleBird

dimplesmagee said:


> I have to head out the door in a few but wanted to quick post. Today would've been my due date w/ my first MC. I've cried a couple of times, but for the most part I'm doing alright. I also got AF today...which in a way I'm glad it came b/c I was getting really frustrated w/ my body etc. Hard to think though that I would've had baby #2 by now. I picked up my son from daycare and imagined having another little one next to him. :(
> 
> God gives and God takes away...he has the best plan for everyone, and that's what I continue to try and remind myself.
> 
> Hugs to everyone! Hope you had a great day! Oh, and I did get an email and a phone call from my husband today, so I was happy to hear his voice and to know he remembered this day as well.

Aw, dimples, I know it was a hard day for you. And AF on top of it! I'm so sorry. I hope tomorrow is easier. :hugs:


----------



## CRC25

dimplesmagee said:


> I have to head out the door in a few but wanted to quick post. Today would've been my due date w/ my first MC. I've cried a couple of times, but for the most part I'm doing alright. I also got AF today...which in a way I'm glad it came b/c I was getting really frustrated w/ my body etc. Hard to think though that I would've had baby #2 by now. I picked up my son from daycare and imagined having another little one next to him. :(
> 
> God gives and God takes away...he has the best plan for everyone, and that's what I continue to try and remind myself.
> 
> Hugs to everyone! Hope you had a great day! Oh, and I did get an email and a phone call from my husband today, so I was happy to hear his voice and to know he remembered this day as well.

I know how you feel... My due date was the end of march.... and my sis n law ended up having a c-section and having my neice only a few days after my due date which was even harder... but like you said God gives and takes away!! I am so thankful for everyone and everything in my life! God is good!!! Im sorry tha af arrived.... I hope that you have a good weekend! 
ps: are you feeling better? as in not being tired all the time anymore??


----------



## MRS_HJO

MRS_HJO said:


> *Here Is The Official Test Days & Results!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> HANSKIZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> VONZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> NIAMH22: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> DIMPLESMAGEE: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> HOLLYW79: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> BABYBABA: TUESDAY, MAY 10, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> MRS_HJO: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> NEVERSAYNEVER: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11 FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> WOODYA: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> CORNISH: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> STHORP1179: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> LINTU: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> AMYROSE2: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> MOONBEAM: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> LITTLEBIRD: TUESDAY, MAY 24
> 
> RACHELBUBBLE: WEDNESDAY, MAY 25
> 
> NATTYS: SATURDAY, MAY 28
> 
> TWEAK0605: MONDAY, MAY 30
> 
> MERCEDES2010: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> RUSKIEGIRL: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> 
> Anyone Else Have A Test Day?!
> 
> ***I will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 84, Post 837***

I'm sorry that you are having a bad day Dimples. I know when November comes around, I will be so upset because that's when I was due. I don't want to even think about that... :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Good morning may ladies. 
Rachel, sorry I got confused. Does that mean you have long cycles if you o on day 31? I think mine might be longer than I first thought too. How can I bring o forward?

Woody, def go by a 35 day cycle, means you have a few days left before testing though so you may be officially insane by then!!

Dimples- :hugs: what horrible timing af has, I'm glad your oh remembered it being a special day for you both, I know mine will rem it's sept, nut not the date that is embedded in my head! I hope af is not too painful. Yes, how is the tiredness?x

Afm, cd28, bfn, no af! Symptoms are decreasing today, all of them except cm which I still have. I'm certain af is on way and keeping a pma for next month. Will obviously keep a small amount if hope until af shows, but need to be realistic and more positive.
Hoping to find some info on vit I can take to improve cycle and bring o forward as think I might be o later than cd14.

Have a wonderful day, it is sunny!x


----------



## Cornish

Anyone got much knowledge on ic? Should the control line fade within an hour?


----------



## sthorp1179

Nope control line should pretty much stay the same intensity but the shade may darken as it dries. Whats the problem?

AFM - Big Fat Flaming Negative again...I'm going to have to accept we haven't done it this time and if there is an egg floating around in there and it did get fertilized it isn't going to implant! No symptoms apart from my crabbiness, irritability and impatience. I'm considering Soy next time like Cornish but have to wait for AF to show up the old witch! :growlmad: :witch: :growlmad:


----------



## sthorp1179

Ha Ha HA! just put my details into Fertility friend and it says I have an early pregnancy probability of 56%...guess again my friend :nope:


----------



## Cornish

Steph, don't give up yet! Egg can implant late so hcg won't show yet. 
My ic tests I think are rubbish, the control line is fading within an hour- does that sound right?xx


----------



## sthorp1179

No thats not what mine are like but to be honest not sure if mine are any better cos I'm not getting anything but a BFN!!!!!!

Feeling a grumpety grump today :( Just so fed up


----------



## Cornish

Well I think we both have broken ones!


----------



## sthorp1179

To be fair i'm not going to trust one unless its a bfp and then I will go buy a good one before I believe it!


----------



## Cornish

Im trusting nothing until AF shows, this has been a crazy month of symptoms.xxx


----------



## Cornish

https://www.twoweekwait.com/newsletter/2006-01/ link regarding soy for you my dear, just in case.x


----------



## sthorp1179

Thanks sweetie, I was thinking in bed this morning what the hell! I'm so confident we didn't do it this month after all the bfns regardlesss of late implantation. So I may give it a go, do you think theres a serious chance of multiples, I mean I already have 3!


----------



## Cornish

I think it depends on the days you take it on, certain days are to give one great egg, and other days are to get multiple eggs to increase chances. It was on a thread on bnb, poppy 666 was chatting about it. Ill try to find it for you.x

How are your symptoms today?


----------



## Cornish

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-aft...re-have-bought-right-things-do-take-them.html


----------



## sthorp1179

Thanks I will check that out! I've never had fertility problems before but i'm getting older now so it can't hurt!

I have a great list of vague niggling symptoms

Headache
tiredness
Sore nipples
Bloated tummy
spots
Creamy cm
High cp
irritable
Mood swings

All could mean nothing tho and without that bfp its meaningless hormonal changes

How r u today? Have you tested?


----------



## sthorp1179

To top it off I would have been 11 weeks today and going for my NT scan, might go and get some wine tonight and take my mind off things.


----------



## Cornish

Those are great symptoms to have altogether, although know what you mean about needing the bfp. I did test this morning and only one line, I stared at that test for about an hour-hence me asking if control lines should fade!

I had my 20 week Mark a couple of weeks ago, and it was tough so i sympathise with you today.
I'm trying to be strong but nearly just crumbled, went to mama and papa to buy a friend a toy, she is due in 5 weeks, couldn't help but stare at the beautiful baskets and blankets, made me very sad.


----------



## Cornish

I'm seriously confused now, just had the worst bout of nausea to the point that I had to sit down or throw up, does anyone get this before af? Why is my body being so cruel!


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish said:


> I'm seriously confused now, just had the worst bout of nausea to the point that I had to sit down or throw up, does anyone get this before af? Why is my body being so cruel!

It's very rare that I feel sick or am sick, before AF I have zero symptoms, just cramping an hour or so before she appears.

Afm,
It's my last day off and I have been soooo lazy! I have literally only just woken up and I still feel like I've been hit by a bus I'm so tired!

I've got a very sore eye today too
BIG spot on my chin
CP high medium hardness closed
Lots of cm feel quite wet
Niggly headache on and off
Nipples very sore, woke me up a couple of times cos I leaned on them

Nausea and hunger seems to be gone today and no funny tasting mouth!

PLEASE STAY AWAY AF!!!!!!

I am not going to test now again until next Wednesday as I'll be 10dpo (35day cycle) and if it's bfn then I'll retest next Sunday!


----------



## moonbeam38

i was suffering with nausea a fair bit this week thats why i was convinced we were pregnant...but AF came anyway... :-( x


----------



## WoodyA

moonbeam38 said:


> i was suffering with nausea a fair bit this week thats why i was convinced we were pregnant...but AF came anyway... :-( x

Aww I'm sorry AF got you! :(


----------



## Tweak0605

moonbeam - sorry AF got you! :hugs:

Woody & Cornish - still got my FXed for you! 



AFM - Still no + OPK but definite EWCM. I took one yesterday morning, and it was darker then the rest of them. Although, I did have to wad it up and put it in my pocket after taking it. I couldn't stay in the bathroom at work for long. Would that have anything to do with it being darker? I took one at 5 p.m. when I got home, and it was back to being barely even there. EWCM is still around though - I was gonna check it again to see if it was still the stretchy type like yesterday. Plus, yesterday afternoon, it felt like my left ovary was being crushed. It's still a dull pain today, but not like yesterday.


----------



## sthorp1179

It could have been still positive yesterday, you really need to restrict your fluids to get a good result when I had mine it went + at 12pm, bog all at 4pm and then back to strong + at 10pm!!!

Just had a 10 minute walk to take my DD to nursery, feel like a zombie, I'm so tired, its got to be down to something....seriously!!!

!!!!!!I HATE YOU BFN TESTS!!!!!! BEANIE STOP BEING SO SHY AND SHOW YOURSELF!!!!!!!
:cry:


----------



## sthorp1179

Cornish - it might not just be us having problems with the IC tests...!

https://community.babycentre.co.uk/...t_-_not_so_reliable?cpg=1&csi=2049171626&pd=1

Do you think I should invest in another? I'm off to tesco later to pick up some soy? What brand should I go for?


----------



## Tweak0605

sthorp1179 said:


> It could have been still positive yesterday, you really need to restrict your fluids to get a good result when I had mine it went + at 12pm, bog all at 4pm and then back to strong + at 10pm!!!

Yeah, I took one at 10 a.m. (not FMU) and it was pretty dark. MUCH darker than the rest I took. Then I stopped drinking water at 2:30, and around 5:30-6 took the test and it was back to faint. It's so frustrating!


----------



## sthorp1179

With some of the IC opk tests some people don't get a strong + either just keep doing the baby dance because it you should be oving fairly soon x :thumbup:

APOLOGIES for ^^^^^^ rant! I am feeling a little cheesed off and sorry for myself today and DH has volunteered to drive to Kent and back today so I can't take it out on him today :growlmad::dohh:


----------



## Cornish

Hey tweak, thanks for the fxd, me too for all the ladies left- and there aren't many of us left now, everyone's moved on to bfp's or af. I'm afraid I know nothing about opks but ewcm is a great sign. 
Steph, I think a diff brand would be a good idea, first response seems to have hood write ups. I nearly hot one but promised not until Monday.
Xxx


----------



## WoodyA

Wow that post about the IC is interesting!!

Definitely going to wait longer until I buy a frer or anything though!!
I wasted lots of money last month on them!!!!


----------



## WoodyA

I know theres definitely not many of us left now!
I'm wishing for us all!! 
Xxx


----------



## sthorp1179

I might investigate the prices of them then if they do a twin pack reasonably I might do one tomorrow morning and then leave it until next week sometime if its still a BFN. Not quite sure when AF will visit me this month whether her appearance will be delayed due to the MC in April but we shall see! I was using the 10Miu tests and I shall be very very annoyed if they turn out to be giving dodgy results :haha:


----------



## Cornish

They are the ones I have also, going to wait weekend then go buy a new one on Monday if no ugly hag!
Does anyone know how much vit b should be taken??


----------



## sthorp1179

I only take what is in my pre-natal, I know there are vit b complexes that people take to regulate their cycle but not sure on the details!

I really hope that the first response gives us that second line tomorrow cornish x After all this two week madness we deserve a good result! :winkwink::thumbup::baby::happydance::hugs:


----------



## sthorp1179

OOOH they have got first response tests cheap on amazon!!!! Interesting!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Cornish

I bought a bit complex today but the my of bit b6 and b12 are quite low, even though rda % is high. Think I might have the wrong ones, but sure they'll help a little?!

I also hope we get some great news this weekend,xx


----------



## LittleBird

Hey ladies,

Sounds like you all have some good symptoms going on. I'm going to have to check Amazon for FRER, since all I have here in the house are ICs. And probably only 4 or 5 of them.

Today, my temp went back up. It will take a couple more days before FertilityFriend tells me what day they think I ovulated on, but at this point, it could be CD17 or CD19. To me, I think CD17 seems like a better fit with the OPKs and CM. Plus, it would be better for chances because of BD schedule.

I've got to call the FS and ask them to call in my Progesterone prescription, but I'm still not sure when to start taking it. She said after my temp reached 98, but I wonder when or if that will happen. She gave me the paper prescription a week ago and I have looked EVERYWHERE for it. I'm feeling so scatterbrained and irresponsible.

Hope you all are having a good day!


----------



## Cornish

What is progesterone prescribed for? What symptoms or tests do you have?


----------



## WoodyA

Im longing to feel scatterbrained!!

A couple hours before I got my BFP I used a self checkout in asda and paid on my visa, I asked for £50 cash back.
I walked away from the checkout with my shopping and was shouted by a staff member as I had left my £50 in the machine, ooops!! Glad she noticed not someone else who would have stolen it!!!

My sister was like omg that has got to be baby brain! Few hours later I tested and positive!


----------



## WoodyA

I'm seriously considering buying a travel system as the colour I want is in really low stock everywhere!

I'm seriously crazy!


----------



## sthorp1179

WoodyA said:


> I'm seriously considering buying a travel system as the colour I want is in really low stock everywhere!
> 
> I'm seriously crazy!

Oooh what one are you looking at? I <3 pram shopping!


----------



## Cornish

Send us a link to look at so we can all be crazy!


----------



## WoodyA

It's the graco symbio, but I want it in mars (red) 
The car seat is low stock in red everywhere, only found it on amazon


----------



## WoodyA

https://www.preciouslittleone.com/product-information/20/8121/graco-symbio-3-in-1-stroller---mars/

I've seen the grey version in babies are us and it's sooo easy to move, easy to fold, lightweight and doesn't take up much room!


----------



## Cornish

Ooo I like it!
I was hoping to use travel system I got for little boy but they all seem so much newer now!


----------



## sthorp1179

That looks fab woody! I will probably end up using my existing double or my single with buggy board with a sling for any newborn but will definitely need a new car seat though, mine is very heavy on its own, not good for postnatal aches and pains!


----------



## WoodyA

Well I'm developing such bad back ache :(


----------



## sthorp1179

well you definitely NEED a light one then woody :winkwink:


----------



## WoodyA

Yeah, my nephews was sooo heavy. I once got a man at the supermarket to lift him onto the trolley!!


----------



## LittleBird

Cornish said:


> What is progesterone prescribed for? What symptoms or tests do you have?

Well, I might have a Progesterone deficiency. I'm not 100% sure of that, as we haven't done the day 21 test for it. But when I was reading about it, the symptoms seemed to fit. My FS seems to start out with Clomid + Progesterone for people who first come to see her. That was the magical recipe for my BFF who had her own issues with MC before she finally got pregnant with her DS1. So I don't know if it was so much a specific reason she prescribed it as it's her first try with people with unexplained infertility.

You will find other threads here on BnB of people talking about it. I just saw one in the past couple of days talking about how some doctors don't believe it helps with early MC. I know that some of these treatments are still kinda new, and doctors have differing opinions on lots of things. I really hope that the progesterone is a problem with ME, not with the pregnancy itself, and that keeping the progesterone levels more in balance will help us avoid early MC.


----------



## LittleBird

Cornish said:


> Ooo I like it!
> I was hoping to use travel system I got for little boy but they all seem so much newer now!

Yeah, my poor old car seats are looking really pitiful. If my next one is a girl, I'm going to go PINK crazy!!! :)


----------



## Fizzio

sthorp1179 said:


> OOOH they have got first response tests cheap on amazon!!!! Interesting!!!! :winkwink:

Girls I'm still stalking you and keeping a watchful eye!! Fingers crossed for those yet to test. I have just got some First Response tests from Amazon :) They are cheaper and arrived 3 days after ordering with free postage. So roll on June so they can show me a BFP :haha:


----------



## Fizzio

I paid £13.46 for 2 packs of 2 so £6 something for a twin pack!!


----------



## WoodyA

Fizzio said:


> I paid £13.46 for 2 packs of 2 so £6 something for a twin pack!!

That's good!!!! I might invest......

Well despite only being awake 5.5 hours I'm starting to flag!
My eyes are so heavy and I've got a headache, feel a bit iffy 

Gonna have some milk n lay on sofa with my cat n I'm sure I'll fall asleep!


----------



## WoodyA

I bought those frer (4 for 13.99) from amazon! And 2 cbdigi for 7.99

Won't be delivered until 19th at earliest it said so that's a good marker for my testing!!


----------



## rachelbubble

Cornish said:


> Thanks littlebird, bit of a personal q and please dont answer if you dont want to, but,
> 
> Do you and your OH feel ok having :sex: on the night you got the positive opk or does it feel weird? Do you tell him or keep it as knowledge for yourself?
> I just cant help but think that my Oh would freak if I told him tonight was the night!
> 
> Welcome gregorysbabe, im sorry for your loss and hope you find some comfort in these posts. As your mc was only 4 weeks ago I would say that you can go either way, if you want to continue then you are more than likely get a positive at some point, or wait for af and start fresh from there. AFs can be quite mixed up after mc. :hugs:

Oh my god!! I was soooo about to post the same thing!!!
+OPK weds and he freaked - he absolutely hated the pressure of it all and when i tried to get him to go on top he just 'lost it' completely!!! Nightmare!!! Hence some cross words and an alarm set for 2am so he had time to recover!!! We ended up just doing it in our usual position and i think most of the spermies have fallen out!!! :cry:

I am NEVER telling him again when i get a positive OPK!!!

Anyone else had a similar experience and what do you do to make it less stressful???

x x x


----------



## Babybaba

Af finaly came today ladies! I'm out for this month! But looking forward to trying again next month! :)!!

I'm happy cos next month hubby doesn't have to go away with work!! Yayy! So it'll be our first full month of tcc with no interuptions from work etc.... And usually we dtd everyday when he's home so fingers crossed for a June bfp!

Love and baby dust to all u lovely ladies!! 
Xoxo


----------



## rachelbubble

Babybaba said:


> Af finaly came today ladies! I'm out for this month! But looking forward to trying again next month! :)!!
> 
> I'm happy cos next month hubby doesn't have to go away with work!! Yayy! So it'll be our first full month of tcc with no interuptions from work etc.... And usually we dtd everyday when he's home so fingers crossed for a June bfp!
> 
> Love and baby dust to all u lovely ladies!!
> Xoxo

So sorry about Af hun!!

Things sound positive for June though so roll on your June BFP!!! :happydance:

x x x


----------



## LittleBird

Sorry to hear that, Babybaba. I'm glad that you're planning TTC next month and that the work timing will allow for that! I have my fingers crossed for you, for sure!


----------



## rachelbubble

Hi!! Good evening!!

Well im still getting the smiley faces on my OPKs but finished with the BDing for this month!! Im away this weekend!! Only managed it 3 nights prior to +OPK and the day of 1st positive and 2nd day!! Do you think this is enough???

Ive seen so many posts on this and sorry if this is TMI but however we DTD (My OH cant cope with being on top) the sperm ALWAYS fall out!! I even tried to stick my legs in the air last night and it still trickled out!!! Does anyone else get stressed about this?? I feel that every bit of sperm that comes out is a missed opportunity!!!!! ha!!

Hows everyone else doing????

x x x


----------



## rachelbubble

Cornish - Yeah my cycles i think are getting back to normal again after MC!!! I was always about 42 days prior!!!! Long cycles are awful when TTC as you have to OPK for ages to ensure you dont miss it!! I tried taking agnus castus this cycle but if anything its only made them long again!! Might try Soy - is that what youre gonna try????

x x x


----------



## WoodyA

I don't think I'll be on here for a while ladies

I've found some things out today that have left me heartbroken 

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## sthorp1179

rachelbubble said:


> Hi!! Good evening!!
> 
> Well im still getting the smiley faces on my OPKs but finished with the BDing for this month!! Im away this weekend!! Only managed it 3 nights prior to +OPK and the day of 1st positive and 2nd day!! Do you think this is enough???
> 
> Ive seen so many posts on this and sorry if this is TMI but however we DTD (My OH cant cope with being on top) the sperm ALWAYS fall out!! I even tried to stick my legs in the air last night and it still trickled out!!! Does anyone else get stressed about this?? I feel that every bit of sperm that comes out is a missed opportunity!!!!! ha!!
> 
> Hows everyone else doing????
> 
> x x x

9/10 I go on top when we dtd and its never affected my fertility, just make sure when he releases his spermies he is in as deep as possible and try to direct it towards your cervix if you can, I wouldn't worry way I see it is 20% sperm is better than 0% and those that are the bestest swimmers will get there...


----------



## LittleBird

rachelbubble -- I think the BD schedule is ok. And even though some of the "liquid gold" falls out, there's probably still a lot left in that didn't get out. I have heard about some ladies trying to push it back in, though. :haha:


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA said:


> I don't think I'll be on here for a while ladies
> 
> I've found some things out today that have left me heartbroken
> 
> Good luck to everyone xxx

I'm sorry, WoodyA! Please talk to us whenever you can, we're here to help! I hate that you're feeling heartbroken. :nope:


----------



## sthorp1179

WoodyA said:


> I don't think I'll be on here for a while ladies
> 
> I've found some things out today that have left me heartbroken
> 
> Good luck to everyone xxx

U ok woody? Xxx

Afm : came back from tescos empty handed on the test front but with some soy tabs, coulldn't afford both really so close to holiday next week so I will just have to make do withh the ones I have for now if AF comes i'm all set!


----------



## WoodyA

I'm not ok, 
I've this evening found out my hubby was arranging an affair with a mutual friend.
Some of the things I've read have made me physically sick.
I don't know where to turn or what to do
I am alone and have no family near me (80miles away)

My heart is ripped to shreds


----------



## lintu

awww Woody :hugs: 

I know we cant do anything but were all here for you :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

WoodyA said:


> I'm not ok,
> I've this evening found out my hubby was arranging an affair with a mutual friend.
> Some of the things I've read have made me physically sick.
> I don't know where to turn or what to do
> I am alone and have no family near me (80miles away)
> 
> My heart is ripped to shreds

Woody I don't know what to say hun apart from sorry :hugs:

Don't disappear on us, let us support you. If you prefer to pm then do that. Either way, don't be alone :hugs:

XxX


----------



## sthorp1179

OMG! I am so sorry you found out that your hubby was doing the dirty behind your back, I had one of my exs do this to me too and it messed with my head for ages. If you need to talk i've been there and I totally understand how you feel x x x you are in my thoughts, babe hope that you can work things out in your head soon and figure out what to do xxx

Men make me so sick sometimes!!!


----------



## rachelbubble

Woody!! So sorry to hear this!!!

Here if you want to talk or vent how youre feeling x x x


----------



## rachelbubble

LittleBird said:


> rachelbubble -- I think the BD schedule is ok. And even though some of the "liquid gold" falls out, there's probably still a lot left in that didn't get out. I have heard about some ladies trying to push it back in, though. :haha:

Ha!! The thought of that makes me laugh!!! :rofl:

x x


----------



## WoodyA

I really don't know what to do/think

Apparently nothing has happened in person only message/text

But how can I ever trust again

And what if I am pregnant??


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA said:


> I really don't know what to do/think
> 
> Apparently nothing has happened in person only message/text
> 
> But how can I ever trust again
> 
> And what if I am pregnant??

WoodyA, something like this that happens really shakes a relationship to the core. I don't know the details, but I think that it depends on his reaction to you finding things out. If he is defensive AT ALL, then I would be worried. If he is sincerely apologetic, then I don't know... every situation is different. Sometimes it breaks a relationship, other times, the relationship survives. I'm so sorry that this is happening to you. Even with the two of you TTC! It makes me very angry... Women are so vulnerable during and after pregnancy. We are here for you. Please lean on us whenever you need to!


----------



## Cornish

Firstly woody :hugs: what terrible news to discover while you are sonstressed already in the tww. I sincerely hope you can work through this if that's the right thing for you to do, lots of talking needed. Will be a shoulder to rant on whenever you like. 

Babybaba-sorry af got you, fxd for June.x

Rachel- I took soy this month, was hoping it was going to regulate cycles but cd 28 and a bfn and no af! So I don't know what to think at the mo.xx


----------



## dimplesmagee

Oh Woody, I'm so sorry! My heart breaks for you :nope:


----------



## WoodyA

Can stress make your boobs hurt? 
Mine feel like they are on fire and tingly aswell

What bloody awful timing if this turns out to be our BFP


----------



## dimplesmagee

Stress can do a # of things to your body...have you spoken to your OH? How are you doing???


----------



## WoodyA

I've spoken to him yeah, he's getting released to come home early (2moz)

I'm working in the afternoon and not sure yet if ill even go home after work

I'm pretty depressed, so tired but can't sleep and it's coming up to 2am
Think I'm all cried out
Just want to know what to do


----------



## LittleBird

Yes, WoodyA. We're thinking about you a lot, hoping you're doing as well as can be expected. :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA said:


> I've spoken to him yeah, he's getting released to come home early (2moz)
> 
> I'm working in the afternoon and not sure yet if ill even go home after work
> 
> I'm pretty depressed, so tired but can't sleep and it's coming up to 2am
> Think I'm all cried out
> Just want to know what to do

Aw, wish I could be there so you would have someone to lean on. What a mess he made. :( So sorry.


----------



## vonz

dear woody, i am feeling alot for u as ive been thru similar situation, but it pains more when its someone u know. ((hugss)) did he tell u honestly or did u found out on ur own? did he apologies to u after u spoke to him? wat did he say?

for me the last time, i shifted out and moved into my mentor's apartment for a week n then we went for counselling with my mentor and my OH. but that was because he was repentant. my parents didnt know about it as my mom wld detest him forever if she knew (she was a divorcee). :( however, mines less complicated as we werent trying for a baby. I wish hun, that things will work out for u dear. tell him tt its wrong! n get him to explain. u deserve a good explanation and a good sincere apology, and steps he should take to win u back.


----------



## Erinnae

Woody...I am so sorry. I truly hurt for you and know the pain you are feeling. I don't know if you know the Lord, but He will take care of you and heal you. I will pray continually for you and the heart of your husband. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Cornish

Woody I hope you got some sleep. I do think it would be good for you to see each other, sometimes it's hard to close a gap once it's made.

Afm- still no af, not tested today, not going to! Bad nausea when I woke but getting better now I've eaten- I never wake hungry. Still have ample cm, no cramps today, slight twinge on the right, little headache, no backache. Don't know what to think but not testing until Monday. 
Hope you ladies have a wonderful day.xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Woody, make sure you ask everything you want to but be prepared for the truth also :hugs: keep positive and strong. 

Cornish, hats off to you for not testing :hugs:

I'm just lurking really as AF arrived and Im on CD3. Hope everyone is ok 

XxX


----------



## sthorp1179

WoodyA said:


> I really don't know what to do/think
> 
> Apparently nothing has happened in person only message/text
> 
> But how can I ever trust again
> 
> And what if I am pregnant??

If it were me in your situation, the fact that nothing had physically happened would not matter. After all plans were made and the intention to do whatever was there. If you hadn't stumbled across their plans they would have probably been followed through.

Trust is a hard one, I tried for a while to make things work when I was cheated on but I was checking up on ex and felt constantly on edge. I could not trust and I could not forget. It took a long time to heal the hurt and it did somewhat affect my subsequent relationships and it took my dh a long time to build up my trust and commitment.

If you are pregnant that does change matters because obbviously you might decide to make up for the sake of your new family, or you might choose to do things on your own. Whatever you decide honey we are alll 100% behind you and supportive of you.


----------



## sthorp1179

Morning all- another bfn for me on those cheepie tests, I won't be buying those again! Still no AF i'm 12DPO or so i'm counting myself out now and focusing on the next cycle. Got my soy ready to go. Cornish thinking of starting off slowly and taking 120mg for the five days instead of increasing the dose. I'm hoping it might give my hormones a boost and help with the ewcm production because i've been a bit lacking in that department recently! Thinking might just do the bd every other day from cd10 to cd 18 or so depending on hubby.

Do you think this will do the trick?


----------



## Cornish

Morning steph, I'm thinking along the same lines, upping the dose, taking it from cd2-6 and bd every other day from cd8- however long I can last!
Def think we'll get our bfp soon!xx


----------



## sthorp1179

Thanks i'm with you hun we will do cd 2-6 and see what happens, do you know why people up their dose each day, seems a bit strange to me!


----------



## WoodyA

Morning everyone. Zero sleep and feel shocking.

Been texting H this morning but I struggle to believe a word he says

Work later, hope I can keep it together


----------



## Cornish

Woody :hugs: 
There are no words I can say to take this pain away. I'm glad you are talking and I think work will be a good distraction for your mind. Take care if yourself. 

Steph, not sure why they increase daily, have started a thread about soy so hoping an expert will write in it!


----------



## sthorp1179

Morning woody, I suppose its not ideal having to communicate through txt but at least it gives you some space to get your head together before a massive confrontation. As for work, just try and get through it as best as you can, if you feel you can't then maybe have a sick day?

It might help to take your mind off things or maybe not. We are all here for you.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sthorp1179

Me again, definitely a bfn for me this month did a predictor 12.5miu test this morning and couldn't get a whiter test window, glad I didn't pay tesco prices, it only cost me 2.99 from home bargains! I will definitely be going there again!


----------



## lintu

omg omg omg omg i just got a :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## WoodyA

Congrats lintu!!!


----------



## sthorp1179

Congratulations lintu, heres to a healthy and happy 9 months x


----------



## Cornish

Yay lintu, brilliant news! How many dpo are you? Wishing you a wonderful pregnancy. 

Steph, sorry you got another bfn, not out till af arrives though.xx


----------



## lintu

im CD29 so im roughly 14DPO should be due on tomorrow/Monday

wishing lots of sticky :dust: to everyone xxxx


----------



## Cornish

Thanks love, have you tested before today?x


----------



## sthorp1179

Thats what my head says cornish but my heart says bfn!

Still not going to worry about it now all prepared for AF and if she's not here still after hol will test then on 23rd may x

How are you feelling today?


----------



## Tweak0605

Woody - I'm sorry for what you found out. We're all here for you :hugs:

Babybaba - Sorry AF got you :hugs:

Cornish - sounds like some good symptoms! Fingers crossed! Good for you for not testing until Monday. I think I'm gonna try and do that - not test until AF is due. 

Steph - sorry you got another BFN :hugs:

Lintu - Congrats! Here's to a H&H 9 months!! 


AFM - I want to say I OV either Thursday afternoon or Friday morning. I think I'm gonna go with the one I took Thursday a.m. was positive. We didn't BD that much this cycle. CD15, CD18, CD19 .. Between CD18 and CD19 is where I think I OV'd. Which would make sense, if I OV'd a day or 2 late because of the m/c ... Oh well .. we shall see in 2 weeks. I don't plan on testing until AF is due though. It's gonna be a longgg 15 days!


----------



## Cornish

I'm feeling like an emotional wreck steph and just want an answer weather way, although pref in the bfp way!
My oh has just got off the phone to his friend who has announced his pregnancy (well his girlfriends!), they took a test today as she was late and hey presto-pregnant. No ttc, no checking cm or ovulation dates, no mad tww symptom spotting. And now all he wants to talk about is his friends great news, I'm not pregnant so it's not great and I don't want to hear about it! Ah ah ah!


----------



## sthorp1179

Poor you hun, hanskiz had similar news and it turned out she had her own bfp to share. I know what you mean though, i'm definately going to take a more chilled out approach to ttc next cycle, not going to opk, no early testing, not reading into any symptoms I may or may not spot. Just going to keep half an eye on my dates and jump dh if I see any ewcm. If you are still around with me it would be great to have your company. I feel you will get your bfp this time though x chin up chick x


----------



## Cornish

I like your approach, ewcm- jump the oh!! Ha ha, you make me chuckle. Am sure I'll be joining you in June, just need cd1 to start!!!! 
Tweak, well done for planning not to test! I wish I hadn't! 15 days or a lifetime-that's what the tww is like!


----------



## sthorp1179

I'm sure he won't complain too much :haha:

I have faith that you'll be preggers in no time, you deserve a sticky bean of your own cornish, don't worry x :hugs:

Tweak I wish I had your patience but my attitude this month has got me nowhere so i'm definitely calming down for june, the only good thing is i've found some like minded friends who are very supportive and I don't feel so alone and insane!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Cornish - thanks! I know it's gonna feel like a lifetime! I do know next wk will go by fast, as I'll be traveling for work. So only gotta get through another week.

Steph - I'm working on my patience. I was never never a patient person. Last pregnancy, I tested early and all kinds of things. I think I just need to work on being patient and not so stressed about it, and good things will come. I try to think that if I'm patient and not to test until AF is due, I'll be happily rewarded. 

It will be hard though, if I don't get a BFP. It was our first month actively trying again after the m/c. I just don't feel like we BD'd enough. I think not knowing for sure when I OV'd really messed with me too. My EWCM is pretty much gone. It went from EWCM yesterday morning, to the sticky, creamy type yesterday evening. So, after doing some searching, I most likely came to the conclusion OV on Thursday p.m. or Friday a.m. I still have some dull aching in my left ovary, but it feels like just residual aching from Thursday evening.


----------



## sthorp1179

Tweak I wouldn't be overly concerned about the number of times you BD'd let's face it you only need one sperm! I got pregnant last time wwhen we had only bd once alll cycle a few days before I assume I ov'd. What will be will be, the chances are we will all get there before 6 months is over, not a long time in the grand scheme of things! :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Sthorp, I love your thoughts of it'll happen within 6 months, that means I've got three left :haha:

Cornish, you still could be pregnant hun fingers still crossed :hugs:

Lintu :wohoo: h&h nine months to you :flower:

Woody, hope you're bearing up ok :hugs:

Tweak good luck :flower:

XxX


----------



## rachelbubble

Lintu!!! Congratulations!!! H&H 9 months to you!!

Thinking about you Woody x x


----------



## Tweak0605

Now I'm getting frustrated ..... 

Checked my CM this morning, and it was definitely EWCM. Watery, stringy, stretched between my fingers. Took an OPK at 11:30, and it was darker than the rest I've taken, except the one from Thursday a.m.. I'm gonna take one again at 3:30 or 4 to see if there's any change.

Ughhh. Why does this have to be so confusing!?


----------



## lintu

Cornish said:


> Thanks love, have you tested before today?x

Hiya Huni,

no this is the first test, my temps started to drop so decided not to test, I was going to start an intesne 7 day detox diet so i thought i better just check.

I didnt do anything this cycle, all i did was the SMEP from CD6 and then BD some days in between if the mood struck me.

Hang in there Cornish huni, you will get your sticky bean :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: its so pooh when that happens thou, my SIL was 3 weeks a head of my last PG and when I lost it was torture :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sthorp1179

Tweak, those two line opks are quite difficult to interpret, i've heard the digital ones are better but they are a bit too pricey for me, I would say if you're unsure bd, that way you're covered whatever!

Neversaynever- 3 months, better get your skates on huni! :winkwink:


----------



## Cornish

Hello ladies, had a great walk today, still no af and absolutely no sign of it either, no cramps, spotting or anything!
Thanks for the positive thoughts ladies. 

Tweak, it only takes one!!!

Sorry lintu but what is smep and sil???


----------



## sthorp1179

Smep- sperm meets egg plan

Sil- sister in law!


----------



## Tweak0605

sthorp1179 said:


> Tweak, those two line opks are quite difficult to interpret, i've heard the digital ones are better but they are a bit too pricey for me, I would say if you're unsure bd, that way you're covered whatever!

Yeah, too pricey for me too. I just got the ICs online. The only issue with BDing is that DH is already sick of it. I may try and get him to when he gets home before our movie. But we'll see. I told him, we can BD for a week straight, if we get PG this cycle, then we don't have to do it for 9 months!


----------



## Cornish

https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a3152585/info_on_smep._what_is_it_etc

Ok so this sounds amazing, why have I never heard of it!!!


----------



## sthorp1179

Well I wouldn't worry about it too much tweak, sex ix supposed to be fun, maybe you should try your seduction technique, be sneaky and say that its too late to make a difference but you just felt so horny and you'd had such a good time the last week you couldn't resist him!!


----------



## lintu

Cornish said:


> https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a3152585/info_on_smep._what_is_it_etc
> 
> Ok so this sounds amazing, why have I never heard of it!!!

I love it huni, we did it this cycle and last xxx :hugs:


----------



## sthorp1179

Cornish said:


> https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a3152585/info_on_smep._what_is_it_etc
> 
> Ok so this sounds amazing, why have I never heard of it!!!

I'm surprised you haven't cornish! Thats why i'm taking the every other day approach!


----------



## Cornish

Honestly never heard of it, so I'll def give it a go, need to get some soy, Angus castus and opks, this ttc is expensive-not to mention the obsessively poas during tww!


----------



## Cornish

Ok so on that website it says about taking an expectorant cough syrup to help cm to thin properly-anyone tried this? May give it a go-along with everything else!!!


----------



## lintu

no never did, that was next.

the red robitussin is mean to be the best xxx 

https://www.boots.com/en/Robitussin-Chesty-Cough-Medicine-100-ml_11467/


----------



## sthorp1179

Yes I think holly has recommended it to crc, basically anything with guanfensin which is the mucus thinner, common ingredient with most cough syrups but not bf friendly so not for me!


----------



## Neversaynever

Sthorp I'm trying to get my skates on believe me!

It's just not happening yet :dohh:

XxX


----------



## sthorp1179

I know hun, have faith it will happen x :)


----------



## Erinnae

The cough syrup works:)


----------



## LittleBird

lintu said:


> omg omg omg omg i just got a :bfp: :wohoo:

Yay! Another BFP for our little group! I am so glad to hear it, lintu! :happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

Cornish and Steph, the two of you sound like you're counting yourselves out before AF even comes! I took guaifenesin this cycle, we'll see if it helped...

Tweak, hope you jumped on DH. It's possible for your body to gear up for ovulation, it not happen for whatever reason, then try again. I'm not sure that's what happened, but you should cover your bases just in case.

WoodyA, I hope you're doing a little better today and I'm thinking about you! Be strong!

AFM, I had a nice, LONG, nap today. Temps were same today, so I'll be starting progesterone tonight. DH and I are on edge because of some troubles with our home construction project. So TTC is less on my mind the past day or so... It's still on my mind a lot, just not every single minute! :haha:


----------



## kileyjo9

Im in too! BFP for me today!!! So happy, just had a mmc in march at 16 weeks, so very excited but terrified at the same time. Hope things go better for us this time around:)

Kiley


----------



## patiently

kileyjo9 said:


> Im in too! BFP for me today!!! So happy, just had a mmc in march at 16 weeks, so very excited but terrified at the same time. Hope things go better for us this time around:)
> 
> Kiley

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! what did you do this time round? we have been trying for two months but its not worked so i'm just curious to see what you did to conceive? was you charting or using opks?:thumbup:


----------



## LittleBird

kileyjo9 said:


> Im in too! BFP for me today!!! So happy, just had a mmc in march at 16 weeks, so very excited but terrified at the same time. Hope things go better for us this time around:)
> 
> Kiley

Congratulations! Looks like we have a lucky thread here! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## vonz

CONGRATS kiley!!!!!!!!!!! Yay! How many weeks r u at now roughly??:):)


----------



## Tweak0605

LittleBird said:


> Tweak, hope you jumped on DH. It's possible for your body to gear up for ovulation, it not happen for whatever reason, then try again. I'm not sure that's what happened, but you should cover your bases just in case.
> 
> AFM, I had a nice, LONG, nap today. Temps were same today, so I'll be starting progesterone tonight. DH and I are on edge because of some troubles with our home construction project. So TTC is less on my mind the past day or so... It's still on my mind a lot, just not every single minute! :haha:

We took a day off today. I don't want to wear him out too much LOL. Even if I did get a positive today, I'm okay with BDing tomorrow. That's what happened the cycle we got pregnant. I had a + OPK at night, but he was too tired, so we BD'd the next night. And while the outcome wasn't great, we still got pregnant. I'm soo hoping for something good this month. 

I took a nap today too! For some reason, I was wicked tired, couldn't get some energy. So I took a short 30-45 min nap - then DH woke me up when he called to tell me he was on his way home from work. Grrrr. 




kileyjo9 said:


> Im in too! BFP for me today!!! So happy, just had a mmc in march at 16 weeks, so very excited but terrified at the same time. Hope things go better for us this time around:)
> 
> Kiley

Congratulations!!!! Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months!! :flower:


----------



## LittleBird

*Here Is The Official Test Days & Results!!!*



HANSKIZ: :bfp: :yipee:

VONZ: :bfp: :yipee: 

NIAMH22: :bfp: :yipee:

DIMPLESMAGEE: :nope: :hugs:

HOLLYW79: :bfp: :yipee:

BABYBABA: :nope: :hugs:

MRS_HJO: :nope: :hugs:

NEVERSAYNEVER: :nope: :hugs:

WOODYA: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11, FINGERS CROSSED

CORNISH: :nope: :hugs:

STHORP1179: :nope: :hugs:

LINTU: :bfp: :yipee:

AMYROSE2: THURSDAY, MAY 12

MOONBEAM: :nope: :hugs:

KILEYJO9: :bfp: :yipee:

ERINNAE: MONDAY, MAY 23

LITTLEBIRD: TUESDAY, MAY 24

RACHELBUBBLE: WEDNESDAY, MAY 25

CAZ & BOB: WEDNESDAY, MAY 25

CRC25: SATURDAY, MAY28

NATTYS: SATURDAY, MAY 28

TWEAK0605: MONDAY, MAY 30

MERCEDES2010: :nope: :hugs:

RUSKIEGIRL: :nope: :hugs:

ALEXIS12: :bfp: :yipee:

ZOMO: :nope: :hugs:

Anyone Else Have A Test Day?!

***I will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 151, Post 1510***

Ok, I copied from MRS_HJO's post, because I'm not sure if she's still stalking this thread or not. Let me know if there are any updates I missed!


----------



## Tweak0605

Just took another OPK (3rd of the day) and it's definitely darker and I'm pretty sure it's positive. It looks like its just about the same color as the control line! No BDing tonight, but we definitely will the next few nights!


----------



## LittleBird

Yay for ovulation! Sounds like you're right on track with your ticker. Hoping you'll catch that egg this cycle!


----------



## Tweak0605

LittleBird said:


> Yay for ovulation! Sounds like you're right on track with your ticker. Hoping you'll catch that egg this cycle!

Thanks hun!! I know if it doesn't happen, I'll be extremely upset. Since it's our first cycle actively TTC after the m/c and all ... PMA PMA PMA!!!


----------



## LittleBird

I know, I'm feeling exactly the same way. When I went in to the FS for my ultrasound on the 6th, she didn't seem to hopeful about my chances, but I'm hoping that's just because she likes to see more than one good follicle so that the chances are greater. Basically, this is just like my normal cycles TTC, but hopefully with the Clomid and Progesterone, the hormones will be more balanced and we can avoid another miscarriage. The BFP is the first hurdle, but the next couple of weeks after that are what I'm really worried about.

I hope this is the month for us! :dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Yeah, we can just have lots of positive thoughts! Hopefully we'll both be able to share in the BFP! I know I won't be able to relax until after 10 weeks, since that's when I found out about our loss. I'm hoping they'll give me an early ultrasound, around 8 weeks. Since we lost our baby at around 7w5d ... but I'm not sure if they will allow it. I will push it really hard though, if I'm still feeling nervous.

:dust: for us both :dust:


----------



## CRC25

Cornish said:


> Ok so on that website it says about taking an expectorant cough syrup to help cm to thin properly-anyone tried this? May give it a go-along with everything else!!!

Hey! I am currently taking it now. since this is my first cycle of clomid. and clomid seems to dry things up! so I have been taking it since cd10... praying it works! Id give it a try. it makes the cm alot thinner easier for sperm to get where its going!! good luck to you!!:)


----------



## kileyjo9

I am 4+1 weeks! Didnt do anything in particular last cycle to ttc besides the obvious (BD) and it was every other day. This time we BD 12 times in 14 days (just to be sure...lol) and it worked!! also read alot of success stories about softcups, so we tried them, used them almost every time we BD, except the first few times before i bought them. Also was temping, so just did everything i could think of!! I was taking OPKs but never had a positive last cycle or this one, so i think they just dont work for me! Thanks everyone for the kind words, hope to see many more BFPs this month!

Kiley


----------



## Alexis12

BFP on May 11th at 6DPO


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> I know, I'm feeling exactly the same way. When I went in to the FS for my ultrasound on the 6th, she didn't seem to hopeful about my chances, but I'm hoping that's just because she likes to see more than one good follicle so that the chances are greater. Basically, this is just like my normal cycles TTC, but hopefully with the Clomid and Progesterone, the hormones will be more balanced and we can avoid another miscarriage. The BFP is the first hurdle, but the next couple of weeks after that are what I'm really worried about.
> 
> I hope this is the month for us! :dust:

So what cd are you on now??? Im on cd12 today. I had my u/s yesterday. I had four follicles. on one side I had 17,14,11. and one on the other side and it was 14. so I will be doing the trigger shot.. .Hoping to have at least 3 mature follicles... praying god is on my side this cycle. Im still doing ok on the clomid no side effects... maybe a little moody now and then. but other than that. doing good, staying busy and trying not to think about ttc. I will be doing my trigger monday morning and we also get dh SA monday... if they are not good def. going to consider doing the iui maybe tuesday or monday afternoon if we can get in...praying his sa comes back good, as he has been on his vitamins... hes taking multi, folic acid, pycenogol, and zinc.... so now we wait... my fs said to start bding sunday night and then monday and then exactly 30 hours after the shot.... so now im trying to add up the time to do the shot so 30 hrs after that dh will be home. lol... oh this babymaking stuff is fun! cant wait to hear how your doing! I cant believe on the bfp this month.... its so amazing! praying for you!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, congratulations! 6DPO is super early!


----------



## kileyjo9

yay alexis12 congrats!


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> So what cd are you on now??? Im on cd12 today. I had my u/s yesterday. I had four follicles. on one side I had 17,14,11. and one on the other side and it was 14. so I will be doing the trigger shot.. .Hoping to have at least 3 mature follicles... praying god is on my side this cycle. Im still doing ok on the clomid no side effects... maybe a little moody now and then. but other than that. doing good, staying busy and trying not to think about ttc. I will be doing my trigger monday morning and we also get dh SA monday... if they are not good def. going to consider doing the iui maybe tuesday or monday afternoon if we can get in...praying his sa comes back good, as he has been on his vitamins... hes taking multi, folic acid, pycenogol, and zinc.... so now we wait... my fs said to start bding sunday night and then monday and then exactly 30 hours after the shot.... so now im trying to add up the time to do the shot so 30 hrs after that dh will be home. lol... oh this babymaking stuff is fun! cant wait to hear how your doing! I cant believe on the bfp this month.... its so amazing! praying for you!!!!

I'm on CD21 now. Still too early for real symptoms, so I'm not driving myself crazy symptom spotting just yet. I have plenty of other things to obsess about! :haha:

Wow, sounds like your follicles were really good at CD11! That is awesome that you've got stuff planned out so much! So, you're saying that you may have an IUI this month, depending on the SA? Yes, I have been doing the math on BD times and ovulation for days and trying to figure out how good my chances are. Because I didn't do a trigger shot and the Clomid didn't seem to really do anything this cycle, FS seemed doubtful, but I have gotten pregnant quickly in the past so I'm hopeful.

Yes, we're getting really good results in this thread! Hoping that the good luck rubs off on those of us left to test!


----------



## Cornish

Morning ladies! 
Thanks for the link lintu, and converts again. Hello new ladies and congratulations to you.

Steph, woody, how are you today?

I'm also still hoping this is a lucky cycle! Suppose I classed myself as out due to bfn, started poas at 9 dpo and stopped myself after a few days as got depressed! Haven't done it for the weekend and still no af on cd 30. Am buying a better test tomorrow to take tues fmu.
Symptoms for me today- well I have the nausea that I've been getting, but only mild, other than that- nothing. Still no cramps etc. 
Just in case and as part of self preservation I'm thinking about what I'll need next month, Angus castus, soy and some cough mixture! Ace!

Hope you ladies have woken to bfp!xxx


----------



## sthorp1179

Congratulations to our new BFP ladies, wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months xxxx well done xxxx

Cornish I'm 13DPO - no signs of AF no signs of a BFP. Felt sick last night after I got woke up watching (eurovision song contest) last night so I popped a gaviscon tab before I went to bed. Still loads of CM and CP still high and closed. Don't know what to think really but my guess is that AF should appear at my door sometime next week! I'm not going to test again for a while if she doesn't show it will be a MASSIVE shock!

Wondering how Woody is myself hope she's ok :flower:


----------



## Cornish

Hahaha, you watched it! Oh dear! Least you were feeling sick, that's a good sign! I don't know what to read into re my symptoms/lack of symptoms! I'm just getting a bit bored of it all now! Patience is not my strong point and I certainly never wanted a three week wait!
Am sure we will hear from woody soon, :hugs: if your lurking.xxx


----------



## sthorp1179

Yes I did, :blush: unfortnately it wasn't as funny without the half a bottle of wine I had last year :)

I'm due AF on tuesday according to fertility friend going to have to wait and see if she shows up i'm fed up too, would be excited but I know whats going to happen after all the bfns! Are going to wait for AF to show up before you move onto the june thread? Or stick it out here for a while? X


----------



## Cornish

Hmm I honestly don't know! Think I might stay here to back the ladies who haven't tested yet and join June thread late. If my cycles are going to be really long I may need a July one anyway!


----------



## sthorp1179

I think i'm gonna stick around, feel quite at home here! :)


----------



## sthorp1179

:witch: has arrived! Boo to AF but excited about taking my soy tomorrow!


----------



## Hanskiz

Lintu - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance:

and to the other BFP's - sorry I don't know you!!!


----------



## lintu

hay Hanskiz were more or less the same date wise just a day out, wanna be buddies??


----------



## Cornish

Oh steph, I'll miss you! Sorry af got you but glad youre all prepared for this month!
Feeling rather alone now, started this thread with so many ladies!


----------



## Cornish

Crc- does 3 good follicles mean possibility of triplets?!!


----------



## Hanskiz

lintu said:


> hay Hanskiz were more or less the same date wise just a day out, wanna be buddies??

Yay!!! For sure. So pleased for you!! xxxx


----------



## Cornish

I'm all alone!


----------



## CRC25

Cornish said:


> Crc- does 3 good follicles mean possibility of triplets?!!

im not sure, but I know that it gives me a better chance of conceiving each month! i will take what I can get!! but I know alot of people that had like 5 or 6 good ones and not conceived at all... so who knows......


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> I'm all alone!

You're never alone... I'm still stalking you relentlessly!! :hugs:


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> So what cd are you on now??? Im on cd12 today. I had my u/s yesterday. I had four follicles. on one side I had 17,14,11. and one on the other side and it was 14. so I will be doing the trigger shot.. .Hoping to have at least 3 mature follicles... praying god is on my side this cycle. Im still doing ok on the clomid no side effects... maybe a little moody now and then. but other than that. doing good, staying busy and trying not to think about ttc. I will be doing my trigger monday morning and we also get dh SA monday... if they are not good def. going to consider doing the iui maybe tuesday or monday afternoon if we can get in...praying his sa comes back good, as he has been on his vitamins... hes taking multi, folic acid, pycenogol, and zinc.... so now we wait... my fs said to start bding sunday night and then monday and then exactly 30 hours after the shot.... so now im trying to add up the time to do the shot so 30 hrs after that dh will be home. lol... oh this babymaking stuff is fun! cant wait to hear how your doing! I cant believe on the bfp this month.... its so amazing! praying for you!!!!
> 
> I'm on CD21 now. Still too early for real symptoms, so I'm not driving myself crazy symptom spotting just yet. I have plenty of other things to obsess about! :haha:
> 
> Wow, sounds like your follicles were really good at CD11! That is awesome that you've got stuff planned out so much! So, you're saying that you may have an IUI this month, depending on the SA? Yes, I have been doing the math on BD times and ovulation for days and trying to figure out how good my chances are. Because I didn't do a trigger shot and the Clomid didn't seem to really do anything this cycle, FS seemed doubtful, but I have gotten pregnant quickly in the past so I'm hopeful.
> 
> Yes, we're getting really good results in this thread! Hoping that the good luck rubs off on those of us left to test!Click to expand...

i know im trying to figure out the math of when to take the shot so that 30 hrs late we can bd from the shot.... i really want to do the iui but im calling first thing tom. morning to get dh sa results.... so until then not real sure... we havent starting bding yet... today is cd13 we will start tonite and i shouldnt O til cd15 or cd16 so we are right on schedule ... usually we start bding a little earlier but we havnent had time.lol. had step daughter this weekend.... so we shall get busy tonight! I cant believe how many bfp on this thread! hope you and I are next!!! i think af will due like the last day of may but might be the first of june! b/c of the trigger shot being on cd14 and not Oing til 30 hours after. so puts me at a 6 hr. difference...lol... ive calculated it out.... glad to hear you are keeping busy! i havent even been using opk's which is not like me!


----------



## sthorp1179

Cornish thanks :hugs: you're not alone i'm still here! Hoping that this lucky thread will rub off on me for next time...oh and while I think about it I can answer your question! Soy can lengthen your lp, because increased oestrogen leads to increased progesterone production from your corpus luteum cyst which lengthens your lp the effect can vary though and if you take cd 2-6 next time it might change x


----------



## WoodyA

I'm here with you Cornish xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Sorry AF got you Steph :hugs:

Cornish...you are SO not alone :hugs: always here for you and stalking your journal too. Besides, we all went through this together, we will all just be in different parts of the journey together, thats all :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Thank you ladies, had a down 2 mins- can you tell? Ah woody, sorry I nearly forgot about you! So I think there is woody, crc, littlebird and moi left for may-anyone else lurking, come on, say hello! We don't bite- honest!!

How are you doing woody love? Xxx


----------



## sthorp1179

Hello woody :hugs: how are you darling? Did you get everything sorted with hubby? We missed you!


----------



## Fizzio

Cornish - I'm lurking here with you! I'm due to test on June 1st when AF late but if I crack I will testing right at the end of May.

Congrats to all those with BFPs :happydance: and :hugs: to those who the witch visited and fingers crossed for those who are still waiting to test or are in limbo land!


----------



## Tweak0605

I'm still here too!

Took another OPK this morning (11 a.m.) and it was a STRONG positive. Showed up within a minute and was much darker than the control line.


----------



## Alexis12

LittleBird said:


> Wow, congratulations! 6DPO is super early!

I know I was shocked myself. We tested as a joke, because it was only our first month TTCing and we'd been doing shettle's method so stoped BD 3(!!!) days before ovulation. I was sure there was no way I could be pregnant, so we tested for fun after what looked like an implantation dip and sure enough. 
Still can't believe it. not until I at least miss AF


----------



## Cornish

Congrats alexia, you may have twins to pick up hcg at 6fpo. 
Sorry tweak! Looks like your due to ovulate, brilliant!
Hey fizzio, nice to hear you are lurking too, hope you get your bfp in may. 
So we have 
Me-late
Crc
Little bird
Woody
Tweak-ovulating
Fizzio-testing end may.

Good luck ladies.xxx


----------



## LittleBird

sthorp1179 said:


> :witch: has arrived! Boo to AF but excited about taking my soy tomorrow!

Nooooo! I can't believe it. What cruelty! Please let us know how the soy goes.


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA said:


> I'm here with you Cornish xx

Hi WoodyA! It's so good to see you online! I hope you were able to get a little more sleep and you're doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Tweak0605 said:


> I'm still here too!
> 
> Took another OPK this morning (11 a.m.) and it was a STRONG positive. Showed up within a minute and was much darker than the control line.

Yay for ovulation! I love when the OPK result is so definitive! :happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

Alexis12 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Wow, congratulations! 6DPO is super early!
> 
> I know I was shocked myself. We tested as a joke, because it was only our first month TTCing and we'd been doing shettle's method so stoped BD 3(!!!) days before ovulation. I was sure there was no way I could be pregnant, so we tested for fun after what looked like an implantation dip and sure enough.
> Still can't believe it. not until I at least miss AFClick to expand...

We're trying Shettles as well. So yes, I'm over here pulling out my hair and chewing my nails in worry. I'm glad to hear that it worked for you. You'll have to let us know when you find out the gender!


----------



## rachelbubble

Cornish said:


> Thank you ladies, had a down 2 mins- can you tell? Ah woody, sorry I nearly forgot about you! So I think there is woody, crc, littlebird and moi left for may-anyone else lurking, come on, say hello! We don't bite- honest!!
> 
> How are you doing woody love? Xxx

Me too!!! Im still here!! I just cant get on the internet all the time!! Know what you mean, there used to be so many ladies on here!!

Wont be testing until 25th May so im in this thread for the duration and will probably be jumping straight to a July testing with you too as i have long cycles!!! This ones gonna be 44 days!!! 

x x x


----------



## LittleBird

LittleBird said:


> *Here Is The Official Test Days & Results!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> HANSKIZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> VONZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> NIAMH22: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> DIMPLESMAGEE: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> HOLLYW79: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> BABYBABA: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> MRS_HJO: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> NEVERSAYNEVER: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> WOODYA: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> CORNISH: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> STHORP1179: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> LINTU: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> AMYROSE2: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> MOONBEAM: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> KILEYJO9: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> LITTLEBIRD: TUESDAY, MAY 24
> 
> RACHELBUBBLE: WEDNESDAY, MAY 25
> 
> NATTYS: SATURDAY, MAY 28
> 
> TWEAK0605: MONDAY, MAY 30
> 
> MERCEDES2010: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> RUSKIEGIRL: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> ALEXIS12: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> Anyone Else Have A Test Day?!
> 
> ***I will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 151, Post 1510***
> 
> Ok, I copied from MRS_HJO's post, because I'm not sure if she's still stalking this thread or not. Let me know if there are any updates I missed!

Updated.


----------



## sthorp1179

Wow thats a lot of :bfp:s looks good for the other ladies yet to test! Fx for everyone still in x

Afm : this first visit from AF hasn't been so bad really so far, let's hope that continues! Had a long hot bubble bath and am now tucking into a big bar of whole nut chocolate!


----------



## Tweak0605

There's definitely not many of us left! If I don't get a BFP this cycle, I will most likely be jumping right to a July thread, as I have longer cycles too. 


Steph - sorry to hear AF got you, but i'm glad she's been okay for the most part :hugs: Enjoy that chocolate!


----------



## LittleBird

Yum! Do I have chocolate in the house? I'll be back... :)


----------



## ZoMo

AF for me, had been really hopeful, lots of symptoms, then a BFN at the end :nope:

Gonna have to try again for next month...


----------



## sthorp1179

Bad luck zomo af got me too!

Going to have some fun come june 1st, will have to dust dh off and start making up for the last week of pmt! He has been tongue lashed a few times! :haha:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies just catching up wow all those bfps very lucky month indeed. Big congratualtions. x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not a clue what date i will be testing but i am 3 or 4 dpo x x x


----------



## LittleBird

I can add you for the day you expect AF if you'd like and then you can let us know if you get your BFP before then!


----------



## Isla27

Hi all im new to this thread so bare with me...had a tough 4weeks heres a little bit of the story...

I was 5-6wks pregnant and had lower pain/cramps phoned the doctor and was told to attend the EPC at the hospital. on arrival the did urine and blood tests after a wait i had a scan. They said my uterus was empty but saw a lump on my right ovarie...so sure it was an etopic pregnancy i was rushed to theater. (i had a laproscopy was told i would probably lose my right tube)

Woken from surgery and was told my tubes were clear!!! but....they found a ''lump'' on my right ovarie they went to investigate it but it popped so took a biopsy. I was in hospital for 2days...maternity ward!! told i had an etopic pregnancy and that had been removed...lay all night listening to newborns crying it broke my heart. Dr came in the next morning said i could go home!!! was so happy to get out the ward...also said operation was inconclusive could i come back the next day for repeated bloods. I did and they had doubled!!! Everyone was shocked i had a scan and there on front of my eyes was my little miracle i broke down so happy to see our baby :)

The next day i started to bleed attended the EPC and had a further scan they found our baby so sent me home to rest. 2 days later bleeding was stringy like mucusy so attened the clinic again after a scan told me our baby was ''gone'' totally and utterly heartbroken (this was the 21st april this year) well i carried on bleeding from the 21st and passed our baby on the 26th :,( i attended the clinic on the 11th may for urine test to be told it was negative and spoke to the docor who operated on me and he held his hands up it was his fault i misscarried. He told me he was on call that day and was ''told'' of the etopic and operated on what he was told when he opened up and realised my tubes were clear he had the chance to stitch me up but he chose not to. He wanted to investigate what was on my ovarie.

To cut a long story short he told me that it was infact a folicle something we release every month but in early pregnancy it stays a little longer until the placenta takes over to with that gone baby didnt have any chance of survival but to remove the tissue after it poped he had to put a probe into my uterus and wigggle the womb about to get to the ovarie which disclodged the sac. Im utterly devastated i know a miscarriage can happen to anyone but i feel so angry with them. Anyway we are TTC now and im just wondering when will i get a period? When am i fertile this month? I started to bleed on the 16th april i passed our baby on the 26th and stopped bleeding roughly the 1st may/ If anyone could help me this would be much appreciated. So sorry its such a long post.....xxx


----------



## LittleBird

Isla27, I'm so sorry about your loss. It is maddening that they caused this to happen! Big hugs to you :hugs:, and I hope next time you get your forever baby.

As far as the next period, I think it depends on the person -- some people have their period 3 weeks later, some 8 weeks. You could ovulate before your next period, but you may need to do OPKs to figure out when that will happen. Otherwise, just start after the next period.

For me, I had my 2nd MC last month and the beta hCG numbers didn't get down to 0 until my period came on the 24th. So I doubt I was fertile at all between bleeding for MC and bleeding for AF. But some people do ovulate and are lucky enough to get pregnant again very quickly.


----------



## sthorp1179

OMG! What a horrendous story and its so difficult to know what to say to you.

Firstly the scan should have showed the pregnancy in-utero at 5-6 weeks gestation so the sonographer should have noticed that and you might never have ended up in surgery in the first place. They should have also known what a corpus luteum cyst is (on your ovary which you quite rightly said produces progesterone which stops your monthly cycle and maintains the lining of the uterus until the placenta is established and takes over). They should have told the surgeon of this and he should have never have been anywhere near your uterus after finding nothing in your tube.

I am very sorry that you have been through this upsetting situation. You probably would never have found the need to visit this forum without the incompetent treatment you received. Have you complained to the hospital? I say this because I used to work in medical negligence law and it sounds to me that you have a good case here, and deserve at the very least an apology.

You should get your period within 4-6 weeks of your negative pregnancy test, everyone is different but you were quite early in pregnancy so have a good chance of getting back to normal quickly.

Good luck with TTC again, this certainly is a lucky thread are you trying at the moment?

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Morning, this now my third attempt at writing this post!
Hi tweak, think there are about 8 of us left!
Sorry af got you zomo, the ladies have moved to the June thread if you want to join them for support. 
Welcome caz, what day is af due? Good luck in the tww. 
Isla, welcome and I'm so sorry to hear your heart breaking story. A mc is a terrible thing to deal with, I can only imagine how much harder this is for you knowing the doctor caused it. As for next steps it is great that you already have a negative hcg, that is your first hurdle over. You should get your af within the next few weeks, but like littlebird said it can vary from lady to lady, you may o this cycle, you may not. 
I wish you a speedy recovery, physically and emotionally.

Afm-cd31, bfn, no af! I'm almost certain I'm just having a long cycle which means I prob didn't dtd around o as had my op 2 weeks ago and been out if action since! Still got the nausea and cm, no other symptoms. Going to use opks next cycle and take soy along with doing the smep. I'm not feeling too depressed, a little, but not too much. X


----------



## Fizzio

I wont be around much, if at all, for the next 1-2 weeks ladies as going to London to be with my brother who is having heart surgery, so just wanted to wish you all lots of luck and hope those still waiting to test, get their BFPs. Look forward to catching up on your news when I get back xx


----------



## Cornish

My thoughts are with you fizzio, hope the op goes well and your brother recovers quickly.xxxx


----------



## Cornish

Ladies, please can you check my sanity!
https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=12282 
All comments welcome.


----------



## sthorp1179

I see a line there cornish! do a frer could be a nasty evap

Sorry I'm so late, had awful sleep last night because of cramps and kids waking me up so DH gave me a lie in after solidly ignoring all disturbances till 8.30 (he's on holiday for the next 2 weeks :wacko:)

AF is being a right cow to me today after a not so bad start :growlmad: Just had my first Soy 40 mg tablet with my brekkie and my paracetamol!

How is everyone today?


----------



## Cornish

Thanks steph, I'm very unsure. Think I'll buy a test and re do in the morning, or maybe wait as sending urine off to hospital to check hcg levels tmrw so will have that result on wed which will prob be more accurate and free!

I'm doing ok- other than being insane! Sorry af us being so mean. Hope you have some chocolate and a glass of wine.xx


----------



## sthorp1179

I've had a treatsize bag of buttons I swiped off the kids :haha: 

Yeah its a faint line in the pic has it any colour in it or is it just an evap looking line? When did you notice it? X


----------



## Cornish

What does an evaporate line look like??! I've never tested this much before so don't know! Noticed it about half an hour after doing it, I looked after one min, nothing, then set it aside for half hour, I don't know what to think!


----------



## sthorp1179

They look grey rather than pinky, they can be thin rather than same as control line, best thing to do is holld your wee in a couple of hours and try another, its rare to get two evaps in a row x


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Ladies, please can you check my sanity!
> https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=12282
> All comments welcome.

I see it. The one I did the day before I got my BFP with the FRER looked a lot like that... FX'd for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

I agree with Steph.... if you get another line buy a FRER. I was soooooo unconvinced by mine and it really was a BFP!


----------



## Cornish

Thanks ladies, I want buttons!!
Will hold wee until 4 and then re test using last ic, if faint line I'll buy a diff one tonight. You ladies are great, but I may be mad!


----------



## sthorp1179

How exciting, roll on 4pm, cornish we want minute by minute updates, I hope that it is your bfp and not a dodgy ic! Have everything crossed for you :hugs:

How are you today hanskiz and how are the triplets making you feel? :haha:


----------



## Isla27

Thank you all very much for you replies.
I feel really angry with them ( i know i could have mc anyway as alot of ladies do think they said 1 in 4 chance) but for him to sit infront of me and say that it was his fault hurt so much more. Feels as though i lost the same baby twice if that makes any sense. They never told me any of this for 4weeks had they told me on the monday when i returned for bloods and they saw our little miracle for the first time that it was inevitable i would mc but they didnt i held onto the little hope we had (due to me bleeding i knew i was at a higher risk of mc) i prayed every i went to the toilet that our baby would hold on (and im not normally religious) 

Yeah we are TTC this month but i dont think we will i started bleeding on the 16th of April after my operation i misscarried on the 26th April and stopped bleeding by the 1st May we have been trying since last monday every 2nd night as i dont know whether i will ovulate of not. But have been getting crampy pain so expect my period is on its way. 

Thank you all so much for your reply, feeling very alone just now i dont want to bother any of my family or friends with how i feel cause i feel as if im a burdon and they dont really know how i feel anyway :,( xxxxxx


----------



## sthorp1179

Poor girl, I know exactly what you mean, when I went for a scan after a couple of days of bleeding my baby was still there although in a very precarious position right near my cervix and it was still alive. I prayed for a miracle that it would hang on and defy the odds, I was worried everytime I went to the loo and meticulously checking everytime I felt a little gush of blood when I got up to check it was still there. I talked to it, I sang to it and I prayed to god not to take my little one away from me and it all made no difference, five days later there it was first thing in the morning on my pad.

I started to blame myself and then I thought its not my fault I did everything I possibly could to give baby every chance as did you. You are going through a grieving process right now as am I but things will get easier with time.

Its hard that you feel that you can't talk to your family, I tend not to talk about it either and if anyone asks me how I am I say I'm fine. Probably at that moment I'm not but I don't want to talk about it to everyone and keep revisiting the feelings and have it so raw. I have told my DH some small things like we should have been going for our scan last friday and that hurt, and i explained how much i wanted to be pregnant already again but I don't want to keep bringing up his hurt feelings either (although I don't feel he has been as deeply affected as I have).

All the ladies on here have been through the same experience of losing a baby, some more than once and we all understand and are here to support each other which is a great comfort. :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Well steph I'm currently trying to not pee or get excited-at all. Isla, I understand about not wanting or needing to talk to others, I felt like I annoyed my friends. The ladies on here are amazing. It's great you've been bd every 2 days, that'll give you a great chance of catching your egg.


----------



## sthorp1179

are you actually feeling increased urge to pee?????? :thumbup:


----------



## Cornish

Must not symptom spot!


----------



## sthorp1179

lol you crack me up! I will just wait till 4pm and relentlessly stalk you then :coffee::haha:


----------



## Cornish

Love the guy drinking tea! I've just worked out some dates and if I o on the 2nd time I had ewcm then today is 9dpo. I just jhave no idea any more!


----------



## Isla27

Yeah i am the same always say im fine :) Fingers crossed we will but trying not to get my hopes up too much. Someone asked if i had made a complaint about the Hospital. I have well i went to the Citazens Advice and they drafted a letter on my behalf which has been sent off to the complaints department. The care i recieved whilst in hospital wasnt very good either and when i mc the lady who told me said not to worry was only cells i wasnt a baby which hurt alot. from the day i tested positive to me it was a baby. I to passed our baby onto my pad, i wrapped it in tissue and put it in a little box and buried it in the garden...just couldnt bare throwing it in the bin or flushing it away. Thank you both again for your replys :) x


----------



## sthorp1179

I think you definitely deserve an apology and the person who said its just a bundle of cells deserves a slap!

:hugs:

I bought a little statue of a sleeping angel to mark the space where my baby is buried, its just a little something but its nice to have a reminder that he is there x


----------



## Tweak0605

Cornish - I see a line too! FXed it's a BFP!!! 

Steph - sorry AF is getting you bad :hugs: The angel statue is soo sweet! I'm thinking of getting a small tattoo of a four-leaf clover, which reminds me of my angel. Probably on my wrist or something. But I won't be able to do that for awhile, if I get pregnant soon.

Isla - I'm so sorry the nurse was so inconsiderate :hugs: I agree with Steph, that you DEFINITELY deserve an apology. That was such a cruel thing to say to you at such a vulnerable time.


AFM - Supposed to be OV today! Woohoo! :happydance: I'll be taking another OPK when I get home from work later this afternoon. Was up for over an hour this early morning, and couldn't get back to sleep for some reason. Exhausted today!


----------



## sthorp1179

Thats sweet tweak, I'm too much of a chicken for a tattoo!!! :flower:

Come on cornish, do the wee wee dance and hold it as long as you can!!!!
:winkwink:

:loo:

:laugh2:


----------



## Cornish

I sooo need to pee! You ladies are sweet to say you see one too, we are insane together or you're very clever!

Isla, I truly hope you get an apology. We bought an apple tree for our little girl and gave her a name, means we can talk about her, and the tree flowers every spring to remind us of our little angel. 

Great news for o tweak! You doing some more bd tonight!
Xxx


----------



## LittleBird

Fizzio said:


> I wont be around much, if at all, for the next 1-2 weeks ladies as going to London to be with my brother who is having heart surgery, so just wanted to wish you all lots of luck and hope those still waiting to test, get their BFPs. Look forward to catching up on your news when I get back xx

Fizzio, hope you have a safe trip and your brother recovers quickly. Please keep us in the loop about his progress! I'm praying for him and your whole family!


----------



## LittleBird

Cornish, I responded on your journal, but I see a line on the test. I hope the next one is even darker so you can believe it!

Isla, if you ovulate, you could still be in. Maybe that's the crampiness you were feeling. Unless you have shorter cycles, you are probably still a little early for AF. I hope this is the month for you!


----------



## sthorp1179

CORNISH...oh CORNISH...where are you...have you tested yet????

tick tock tick tock!!!! :haha:

:kiss::hugs::kiss: 

Good luck huni xxx


----------



## Isla27

I had a little boy in 2008 and since then im never regular can be a 28day month or a 32day or anything inbetween. What does AF mean? Sorry if i seem dumb im not used to writing on forums :/ Good luck to all of you too xx


----------



## sthorp1179

AF means Aunt Flo - lingo for your period.

Its normal to have irregular cycles after birth, mc or coming off the pill etc. Mine were around 28 days sometimes longer sometimes shorter but within 3 days either side really


----------



## Cornish

Well I held it for as long as I could, 3 n half hours! Test looks like a bfn after 2 mins so think earlier must have been an evaporation line- bugger! Onwards and upwards for waiting for af, thanks for support.xc


----------



## LittleBird

Shoot! I was hoping that it would be confirmation of this morning's test... Are you going to test tomorrow morning?


----------



## Cornish

No that was my last ic and I'm annoyed with poas! Have to send a sample to hosp tmrw anyway to check hcg at charing cross (to do with Pmp), so I suppose that'll show something if anythings in there!


----------



## sthorp1179

Bad luck hun I'm sorry, but stll no AF....:winkwink:


----------



## rachelbubble

Good eveing ladies!!

Cornish - i saw a line too!! Gutted its not a BFP....Remember your not out until AF arrives! x x

Isla - Welcome to this thread...so far its been really lucky so hoping that this luck rubs off on all the ladies still left here!! I cant begin to understand how you must be feeling. It was hard enough losing mine through an inevitable miscarriage let alone knowing it was preventable!! :hugs: I agree with Steph that you definately should put in a complaint when youre strong enough!! Im here if you want a chat or any help / advice!! x x

Steph - You talking about eating chocolate buttons has made me raid the biscuit tin - 3 chocolate biscuits later and i feel sick!! Pregnancy symptom or pure greed?? :haha: x x

Littlebird - Youre still to test as well!! How you feeling?? Im 4 dpo today and hoping i can hold out until 11dpo!! FX'd for us next week!! x x

I dont seem to be obsessing as much this month, maybe its due to the confusion over did i/did i not ovulate! I know i have this week as ive had a temp rise so roll on next week!! Having said that the 'pregnancy symptoms' imaginary or real will probably start in the next few days so that'll probably get be obsessed!! :rofl:

x x


----------



## LittleBird

I'm 6DPO today. Had a dip in temps this morning, but I don't want to get too excited about it just yet. If tomorrow's temp goes back up, I'll feel even better. I just ran to my HPT stash and counted. I have 5 tests. So if I start testing on 10DPO, I'll have enough to last me until 14DPO... Or, maybe I'll wait another day. FS told me that I was supposed to test on 14DPO and if it's BFN to discontinue the Progesterone. FertilityFriend.com tells me I'm supposed to wait until 16-18DPO to test. I hope it doesn't come to that and I get my BFP early so I won't have to worry about quitting the Progesterone too early! I have had a couple of symptoms, but nothing too convincing yet. I don't want to get carried away symptom spotting because the progesterone can cause a lot of them.


----------



## rachelbubble

Ha!! I think ive occupied myself since miscarrying with buying tests!! I have 4 clearblue digi's, 2 FRERs and about 10 one step cheapies!! (and lets not start on the OPKs!!!)

Ive a feeling the reason i miscarried last time was because of low progesterone (always spot 4-5 days before period starts, very irregular periods and i spotted right from before i knew i was pregnant until i miscarried at 8 weeks) What do you take for it???

x x


----------



## rachelbubble

Your chart looks very good BTW - I hope todays dip is implantation x x


----------



## LittleBird

rachelbubble said:


> Ha!! I think ive occupied myself since miscarrying with buying tests!! I have 4 clearblue digi's, 2 FRERs and about 10 one step cheapies!! (and lets not start on the OPKs!!!)
> 
> Ive a feeling the reason i miscarried last time was because of low progesterone (always spot 4-5 days before period starts, very irregular periods and i spotted right from before i knew i was pregnant until i miscarried at 8 weeks) What do you take for it???
> 
> x x

Mine are the ICs, so I will definitely buy a FRER and test on that at some point, too. I love those!

I had a feeling that my last miscarriage, and possibly the one before that, happened because my hormones were out of whack. My 1st miscarriage they suspected it was ectopic, but said that it might not be. The bleeding for both happened around the same time, with the difference being that in the 2nd miscarriage I had what I thought was a normal period and then got my BFP about a week later, shortly followed by spotting/bleeding. In that case, it seemed like my body continued right on to AF even though it should have been holding onto the uterine lining.

They do say that spotting before AF can be a sign of Progesterone deficiency. I usually have one day of spotting before it starts. It sounds like something you might want to be tested for. They do a day 21 blood test (or 7DPO) for progesterone levels but I haven't had that test. Just got the prescription from my FS. I have been taking progesterone tablets, and the FS recommended I take them vaginally rather than orally to reduce the side effects. It hasn't been too bad so far, but I've only had two doses.


----------



## sthorp1179

Rachel- if loving chocolate is a pregnancy symptom then I might still be in...2 days into an AF visit...or implantation bleeding!!!!!! :munch: :munch: :munch:


----------



## rachelbubble

sthorp1179 said:


> Rachel- if loving chocolate is a pregnancy symptom then I might still be in...2 days into an AF visit...or implantation bleeding!!!!!! :munch: :munch: :munch:

Ha!! Would be fantastic if it was...we'd be able to send our OHs out to get some and they'd happily go thinking its a pregnancy sign!!! :happydance:

Just had 4 rounds of toast for tea so thats probably a pregnancy symptom as well!!! :pizza:

x x


----------



## LittleBird

rachelbubble said:


> Your chart looks very good BTW - I hope todays dip is implantation x x

Thank you. I "cheated" a little, ignoring the temp on the 8th. But it just seemed weird to me that the other temps were very close but the two nights I went to sleep late jumped like that. If I leave that temp in, it moves my ovulation forward two days, but that seems quite unlikely given my CM. My cycle back in March, I did OPKs but didn't temp. The OPKs were positive for 3 days, and I ovulated the day after the 1st positive. So I have seen that pattern in one cycle so far. I have tried all sorts of options to get FF to analyze the data differently and either way, it says ovulation happened on CD17 or CD19.


----------



## rachelbubble

Littlebird - I think i may and get myself checked out! If i go in tomorrow they might be able to arrange an appointment for me at 7dpo (Thursday) to test!! If i dont and start spotting before BFP ill have a massive panic on which cant be good!
Is there anything natural i can do in the meantime or is that not a good idea??

x x x


----------



## rachelbubble

LittleBird said:


> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> Your chart looks very good BTW - I hope todays dip is implantation x x
> 
> Thank you. I "cheated" a little, ignoring the temp on the 8th. But it just seemed weird to me that the other temps were very close but the two nights I went to sleep late jumped like that. If I leave that temp in, it moves my ovulation forward two days, but that seems quite unlikely given my CM. My cycle back in March, I did OPKs but didn't temp. The OPKs were positive for 3 days, and I ovulated the day after the 1st positive. So I have seen that pattern in one cycle so far. I have tried all sorts of options to get FF to analyze the data differently and either way, it says ovulation happened on CD17 or CD19.Click to expand...

I put my crosshairs in as i KNOW i ovulated on Thursday due to the +OPK and horrendous ovulation pains i get for a few hours each cycle!! Temps starting to increase now to the high post ov levels but im a rubbish sleeper so i doubt FF and temps will ever be competely accurate. Think i know my own body better than a formula on a website!!!

I only have a couple of cycles on mine but i dont think i ovulated last cycle so dont really have any accurate info on LP etc

x x


----------



## LittleBird

I am not aware of natural supplements to take instead of a Progesterone prescription. I know people take soy in place of Clomid, but I haven't heard of a corresponding replacement for Progesterone.

I think you should definitely have the test done. If the numbers are low, they should give you a prescription. Some people get tested again after their BFP and take progesterone if the levels are low, but I wonder if that isn't waiting too long... If you can talk them into giving you the prescription for your peace of mind, then even better!

The thing is, it depends on the doctor. Some think that this kind of progesterone treatment doesn't prevent miscarriages, so they may hesitate. I hope you can get in for the test and figure out if it's the right treatment for you!


----------



## rachelbubble

I can only go in and see what they say!! I seems silly if they dont take me serious! Really dont want to go through another MC before they start testing to see whats wrong when it could be something as simple (????) as low progesterone!!

Thanks for your help hun......

Heres hoping a temperature spike for you tomorrow....then we can really start with the pregnancy symptoms!!! :) x x


----------



## LittleBird

rachelbubble said:


> I can only go in and see what they say!! I seems silly if they dont take me serious! Really dont want to go through another MC before they start testing to see whats wrong when it could be something as simple (????) as low progesterone!!
> 
> Thanks for your help hun......
> 
> Heres hoping a temperature spike for you tomorrow....then we can really start with the pregnancy symptoms!!! :) x x

I agree completely! It is hard to pick up and try again after a miscarriage and I think the only thing that keeps me going is knowing that there's a game plan for next time if we're not successful this time. The way I see it, if there's a way to prevent another miscarriage, even if it's a long shot, we owe it to the little bean to try!

You're welcome! And thank you for chatting about all this stuff and checking out my chart. It's good to hear that someone else sees the same things as me and I'm not just making it all up in my head! :)

Sprinkling :dust: on this thread! Let it stick!


----------



## CRC25

Well, Im cd14 today. I did my trigger shot this morning at 10:00 am so im suppose to O 24-36hours after the shot. so now I wait. Starting bding last night according to the fs. suppose to bd tonight, tom before 4:00pm b/c shot will peak around 30 hours!! im getting excited! hoping this is the month!! got my dh SA results today and all she said was to tell my dh he was a rockstar!!! so high five to my amazing husband for taking his vitamins everyday! so now we bd while we can..... do you think I should bd tonight? since we bd'd today? or take tonight off and bd early tom. afternoon??? I need some input.... Im thinking I dont want to miss any chance that I can get.... sunday-bd, monday-bd and tuesday afternoon-bd(around 30 hours) do you guys think thats enough??? help! lol.


----------



## LittleBird

What time did you DTD today? I thought I heard somewhere that once per day was a good amount. Maybe if it was really early this morning and you guys BD before bed.

Hehe. Your DH is a rockstar!


----------



## rachelbubble

LittleBird said:


> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> I can only go in and see what they say!! I seems silly if they dont take me serious! Really dont want to go through another MC before they start testing to see whats wrong when it could be something as simple (????) as low progesterone!!
> 
> Thanks for your help hun......
> 
> Heres hoping a temperature spike for you tomorrow....then we can really start with the pregnancy symptoms!!! :) x x
> 
> I agree completely! It is hard to pick up and try again after a miscarriage and I think the only thing that keeps me going is knowing that there's a game plan for next time if we're not successful this time. The way I see it, if there's a way to prevent another miscarriage, even if it's a long shot, we owe it to the little bean to try!
> 
> You're welcome! And thank you for chatting about all this stuff and checking out my chart. It's good to hear that someone else sees the same things as me and I'm not just making it all up in my head! :)
> 
> Sprinkling :dust: on this thread! Let it stick!Click to expand...

Ha!! No worries hun.... I totally get the game plan for the next cycle!! Hence the multi-packs of ovulation tests!! ha!! I think when youve lost once its almost all about self protection. I try not to build each cycle up too much so i dont get as hurt when it doesnt happen if you know what i mean!

Glad ive got someone to share the 2WW with!! Think it gets harder the nearer to testing it gets!

Sprinkling even more sticky :dust::dust::dust: on this thread!!

x x x


----------



## rachelbubble

CRC25 - I think i would be BDing tonight as well!! At every opportunity. I think i read somewhere that once a day is enough as more than once can actually have a detrimental effect (less sperm count).

Good Luck hun and welcome to the 2WW x x x


----------



## Cornish

Hi ladies, Im feeling less crazy now. Im just going to lurk around for a while and wish you all the best of luck. Think my cycles are going to be funny and just waiting for af to show so I can start again and join a thread knowing where I am!

Good luck to you all.xxxxx


----------



## sthorp1179

Hi all,

Well I am fed up of Call of Duty already after DH has been off work for one day (9 more to go :wacko:) :gun: :gun: :gun: I do wish he would grow up one day...I know fat chance :rofl:

Hope I feel better tomorrow because these cramps are not nice, might give GP a call and ask for some good painkillers to take the edge off.

Hope you're doing ok Cornish, I hate it when hpts do nasty evaps and get your hopes up, the ones I were using didn't do that, they were white as snow...boo! I will send you a link if you ever want to renew your stash, I think they cost me £3 for 15 and they do opks for the same price.

CRC good luck with the BD, hope the :spermy: gets where it needs to go and you get your sticky bean this month.

Little Bird and Rachel - doing great in the 2ww, don't know where you get your patience from but I'm going to have to take a leaf out of your book this month in my "chilled out" approach :dohh::haha:


----------



## LittleBird

Heh. I definitely wouldn't describe myself as chilled out, I just know that it's too early for me to trust any symptoms. And because of the Progesterone I can't trust any symptoms that happen in the next week. Just gotta keep hope alive until it's time to take a HPT. But man! I'd be so happy if it was a BFP this month. And even happier if I make it past the timeframe in which the other pregnancies ended! Believe me, if it doesn't happen this cycle, I'm going to throw a fit. :hissy:

I will then be taking a page out of your book on "PMA during AF"!


----------



## sthorp1179

Little bird - the chocolate definitely helps with the pma! :haha:

Its great that you get so much help over there in the US, because I know over here I wouldn't get much after already having 3 children. Still I don't have fertility problems as such but that doesn't mean I'm not going to worry until I see that wriggling baby on the ultrasound.


----------



## Erinnae

Im still in too! I am 9dpo today and I am trying to wait to test until after AF is due so I dont waste money! I'm pretty sure your luck has worn off on me:) ive been pg 7 times and miscarried 4 of them...but I've just got a good feeling:) So I will test Monday May 23 @16dpo!


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> What time did you DTD today? I thought I heard somewhere that once per day was a good amount. Maybe if it was really early this morning and you guys BD before bed.
> 
> Hehe. Your DH is a rockstar!

We didnt bd today. We did last night, and will tonight and again tom. afternoon before 4.... then Holly reminded me that an egg can live up to 24hours... so im suppose to O tom between 10am tom. - 10 pm tom. so maybe we can bd wed. morning too to cover all areas. lol... and I keep laughing about that comment... I was telling my mom and she said call him cockstar! haha. I thought that was pretty funny!:haha: How are you doing? when you plan on testing? I added up my days and i will O on cd15 so I will be testing on May 31st. I just barely make the cut off! haha


----------



## CRC25

rachelbubble said:


> CRC25 - I think i would be BDing tonight as well!! At every opportunity. I think i read somewhere that once a day is enough as more than once can actually have a detrimental effect (less sperm count).
> 
> Good Luck hun and welcome to the 2WW x x x

Ok, so I will bd tonight and again tom. afternoon! and should we bd on Wed. too? on the note that an egg can live up to 24hrs???? . so it would bd schedule of Sunday-bd, Monday-bd and Tuesday afternoon-bd.... suppose to be O'ing tom. between the hours of 10 am and 10 pm ... and the egg can live 24hrs after that????? is that correct. There are so many details that go into this baby making!!! I cant wait to get a BFP to make every min. of it worth it!! what cd are you? Im cd14 today and will O on CD15.


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> I was telling my mom and she said call him cockstar! haha. I thought that was pretty funny!:haha: How are you doing? when you plan on testing? I added up my days and i will O on cd15 so I will be testing on May 31st. I just barely make the cut off! haha

OMG, your mom said what?!?! Hehe. That is funny.

I'm doing ok. 3rd dose of Progesterone tonight. I wasn't able to play as much on BnB tonight. :cry: I'm totally addicted.


----------



## vonz

Niamh22 said:


> Hi ladies just thought would up date i have been testing since friday keep getting 2 lovely pink lines. starting to believe it and hoping that Its 3rd time lucky. congratulations to all those that have also got positive this month fairy dust to all those waiting to find or trying again next cycle Xx

congrats niamh!! :) happy for u!! u deserve this bean so much :)


----------



## vonz

Hhaa ur mom is funny CRC25! Press in there and we r all here cheering u on!!! :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WoodyA

Hi ladies, hope you are all well just popping in to say hello and a quick update but looks like I've got a lot to read!


----------



## sthorp1179

Morning woody, glad to see you're stil popping back! :flower:

errinae hope your good feeling is right and you get your bfp and your sticky bean this month

Crc cockstar :rofl: if my dh ever had his sperm analysed and I told my mum he would die of embarrassment :blush: :haha:


----------



## LittleBird

Woody -- Hi! We missed you!

I think I'm going to throw my thermometer out the window, but besides that I'm fine. Actually too fine! No symptoms whatsoever. I hate TTC!!! I hate the 2WW!!!


----------



## sthorp1179

I have terrible sleep so couldn't temp if I wanted to really and i'm pretty sure its a good thing because I do tend to over analyse EVERYTHING :haha:

Everything ok Littlebird? :hugs:

AF has stopped for me again, its so frustrating!!!! :dohh::growlmad:


----------



## LittleBird

I'm just feeling a little down because FertilityFriend is no friend of mine. It moved my ovulation date, and I was expecting my temp to go back up today but it was down to my pre-ovulation temps. I'm still holding out hope that it was an implantation dip, but I didn't think they were supposed to take so long to jump back up.

No symptoms, I keep hoping to feel something that will make the wait a little easier, but it's so hard! Why does it take so long to find out if BD worked? Just seems ridiculous in this day and age.

Sorry you're feeling frustrated with Miss Flo. Is it normal for her to stop and start like this?


----------



## Tweak0605

Woody - Glad to see you around! :hugs:

LittleBird - hope you start seeing some symptoms soon! 


AFM - 1DPO today and back in the TWW. First one since the m/c. I sure hope it goes by fast. I'm not testing until May 30th. I calculated my due date based on ovulation date, if I do get pregnant this cycle, and i'd be due on my DH's 30th birthday. That makes me want this even more. I'm gonna be devastated if I'm not pregnant...


----------



## sthorp1179

LittleBird said:


> I'm just feeling a little down because FertilityFriend is no friend of mine. It moved my ovulation date, and I was expecting my temp to go back up today but it was down to my pre-ovulation temps. I'm still holding out hope that it was an implantation dip, but I didn't think they were supposed to take so long to jump back up.
> 
> No symptoms, I keep hoping to feel something that will make the wait a little easier, but it's so hard! Why does it take so long to find out if BD worked? Just seems ridiculous in this day and age.
> 
> Sorry you're feeling frustrated with Miss Flo. Is it normal for her to stop and start like this?

I think a lot of the time we can know too much about our cycles and interpret every little information we have and over analyse ourselves. The likelihood is that the drop in temp is some environmental factor like having a cold bedroom, or have you taken tylenol or something like that which can interfere with your temp.

I wish I could fast forward time for you I know every minute of those two weeks you are wondering could this be it? have we done it this time etc. and even more so for you on fertility assistance. 

Miss Flo doesn't normally stop and start but this is the first one since MC so I'm just gritting my teeth and getting through it as best I can. I did do my last HPT just to make sure that it wasn't implantation because I wasn't expecting it to last two days and stop suddenly like that. Its started very lightly again this afternoon so who knows! Hopefully it won't grumble on for ages because I'm going away for a long weekend on Friday and DH and the kids will want to do a lot of swimming and thats just yucky :shrug:


----------



## sthorp1179

Tweak0605 said:


> Woody - Glad to see you around! :hugs:
> 
> LittleBird - hope you start seeing some symptoms soon!
> 
> 
> AFM - 1DPO today and back in the TWW. First one since the m/c. I sure hope it goes by fast. I'm not testing until May 30th. I calculated my due date based on ovulation date, if I do get pregnant this cycle, and i'd be due on my DH's 30th birthday. That makes me want this even more. I'm gonna be devastated if I'm not pregnant...

Sending you strength during the TWW...I know how hard it is :hugs:


----------



## CRC25

sthorp1179 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well I am fed up of Call of Duty already after DH has been off work for one day (9 more to go :wacko:) :gun: :gun: :gun: I do wish he would grow up one day...I know fat chance :rofl:
> 
> Hope I feel better tomorrow because these cramps are not nice, might give GP a call and ask for some good painkillers to take the edge off.
> 
> Hope you're doing ok Cornish, I hate it when hpts do nasty evaps and get your hopes up, the ones I were using didn't do that, they were white as snow...boo! I will send you a link if you ever want to renew your stash, I think they cost me £3 for 15 and they do opks for the same price.
> 
> CRC good luck with the BD, hope the :spermy: gets where it needs to go and you get your sticky bean this month.
> 
> Little Bird and Rachel - doing great in the 2ww, don't know where you get your patience from but I'm going to have to take a leaf out of your book this month in my "chilled out" approach :dohh::haha:

Thank you! I hope that you feel better and your cramps go away! all our ducks are in a row... dont know what else to bd today and maybe tom. just in case the egg lives 24hrs. Im suppose to O today between 10am- and 10pm today. fs said usually around 30 hours after trigger so that would 4pm today... dh coming home around 3 so we can get it in. haha.


----------



## LittleBird

Tweak0605 said:


> Woody - Glad to see you around! :hugs:
> 
> LittleBird - hope you start seeing some symptoms soon!
> 
> 
> AFM - 1DPO today and back in the TWW. First one since the m/c. I sure hope it goes by fast. I'm not testing until May 30th. I calculated my due date based on ovulation date, if I do get pregnant this cycle, and i'd be due on my DH's 30th birthday. That makes me want this even more. I'm gonna be devastated if I'm not pregnant...

Welcome to the 2WW! Aw, that would be the best birthday present ever for your DH! I have my fingers crossed for your BFP!


----------



## sthorp1179

Good luck huni, with your DH's super :spermy: no doubt that eggy will be well and truely fertilised!

Wishing you strength and patience also in the TWW :hugs::hugs:

With all the :bfp:s in this thread already you girls have a lot to live up to but you have every chance :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> I was telling my mom and she said call him cockstar! haha. I thought that was pretty funny!:haha: How are you doing? when you plan on testing? I added up my days and i will O on cd15 so I will be testing on May 31st. I just barely make the cut off! haha
> 
> OMG, your mom said what?!?! Hehe. That is funny.
> 
> I'm doing ok. 3rd dose of Progesterone tonight. I wasn't able to play as much on BnB tonight. :cry: I'm totally addicted.Click to expand...

Yes, my mom is funny! haha...She desperately wants me to get pregnant, she doesnt have to say it she has it written all over her face! this month im taking it easy... just going to bd in the right time frame. we have everything lined up, bloodwork check, SA check, trigger shot check, bding in time frame check.... so now we finish our bding today and maybe tom and then we begin waiting!! i have blood test on cd20 for progesterone not sure what they are looking for that..... maybe if i have low progesterone. who knows! and i know how you feel about the side effects give you fasle side effects. lol not fair... i cant test w/ opks b/c of the trigger shot..... ordered hpts yesterday to start testing aftr 5dpo to make sure the line disappears like Holly did! and I def. check this before my Facebook now. def. addicted. :)


----------



## CRC25

vonz said:


> Hhaa ur mom is funny CRC25! Press in there and we r all here cheering u on!!! :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yes, she is a very funny lady!!! and thank you! dh and I are putting lots of work into this cycle since I took the clomid and did the trigger shot! we cant waste a good chance! I go for a blood test on cd20 I think its to check progesterone. but im not sure..... so Tom. I will officially be in the 2ww! yah :) 
Ps: congrats praying for a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## CRC25

WoodyA said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are all well just popping in to say hello and a quick update but looks like I've got a lot to read!

Hi woody! we miss you! hope you are doing okay! we all are here for you! :)


----------



## CRC25

sthorp1179 said:


> Morning woody, glad to see you're stil popping back! :flower:
> 
> errinae hope your good feeling is right and you get your bfp and your sticky bean this month
> 
> Crc cockstar :rofl: if my dh ever had his sperm analysed and I told my mum he would die of embarrassment :blush: :haha:

Haha, I know... i think my dh has learned that my mom is my best friend and I tell her everything!! my dh has a great sense of humor too so it makes jokes of everything! lol


----------



## LittleBird

sthorp1179 said:


> I think a lot of the time we can know too much about our cycles and interpret every little information we have and over analyse ourselves. The likelihood is that the drop in temp is some environmental factor like having a cold bedroom, or have you taken tylenol or something like that which can interfere with your temp.
> 
> I wish I could fast forward time for you I know every minute of those two weeks you are wondering could this be it? have we done it this time etc. and even more so for you on fertility assistance.
> 
> Miss Flo doesn't normally stop and start but this is the first one since MC so I'm just gritting my teeth and getting through it as best I can. I did do my last HPT just to make sure that it wasn't implantation because I wasn't expecting it to last two days and stop suddenly like that. Its started very lightly again this afternoon so who knows! Hopefully it won't grumble on for ages because I'm going away for a long weekend on Friday and DH and the kids will want to do a lot of swimming and thats just yucky :shrug:

Yes, maybe I am overanalyzing. Today is a little cooler than yesterday, but I didn't feel cold or anything. I was cuddled up in my down comforter. Let me just tell you. I went to bed a little earlier than usual last night and it felt so GOOD to have the blanket wrapped around me. I have jersey sheets on the bed right now. I just remember thinking, "This is the best bed!" It was so comfortable that I wanted to stay awake and enjoy it. Then I was out.

I didn't take anything last night except for my TTC cocktail. Baby aspirin, Super B-Complex, prenatal vitamin, and Progesterone. I think my thermometer is stuck at 97.3 degrees! I have gotten 8 readings at that temp this month! Next thing you know, I'll buy a different thermometer and have them both stuck in my mouth at the same time. Some people temp vaginally in order to avoid environmental effects on their temp, but I don't think I'm quite ready for that yet. DH already thinks I'm a little crazy. He'd think I completely went off the deep end if he found out I was getting up close and personal with my thermometer every day.

My period right after the last miscarriage was kinda weird like that. It was very light, seemed to start and stop on the 1st day and the 5th day. I don't know why it would do that, I have never noticed anything like that happening before. Of course, I have never spent so much time watching my bodily functions before either. :haha:


----------



## CRC25

sthorp1179 said:


> Good luck huni, with your DH's super :spermy: no doubt that eggy will be well and truely fertilised!
> 
> Wishing you strength and patience also in the TWW :hugs::hugs:
> 
> With all the :bfp:s in this thread already you girls have a lot to live up to but you have every chance :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thank you! im going to need the patience and strength this month! I know I hope there was 3 eggs ready for all that super sperm.... at what size does the egg get released from the follicle??? on cd11(friday the 13th) my follicles were 17,14,14,and 11 and can grow 1-2 mms a day.... so just curiuos if you have any idea of what size the follicle is when egg gets released???? I cant wait to officially be in the 2ww! :)


----------



## sthorp1179

asprin is an anti-pyretic drug which reduces your temp! try and relax it will happen when it happens, agonising about your bbt not being spot on isn't going to change anything :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Ahh, I didn't even think about the baby aspirin. I have been taking it all cycle. So, I went to FF and cheated again -- set it to ignore another temp. I can always add it back in, but it just feels better having the ovulation day show correctly. I'm sure I'll keep playing with it for the rest of the cycle. I am going to trick myself into being pregnant!

CRC -- I don't know how big the follicles have to be to be released. I have heard numbers between like 18mm and 23mm... But it sounds like you're looking at maybe three!


----------



## sthorp1179

I can see where fertility friend is coming from really because of your +opk on cd18 I would probably say that you o'd on cd19 myself as an educated guess. That would put you on 5DPO on my estimation :dohh:

Are you sure the cd18 opk was a definite positive?


----------



## LittleBird

CD18 was the day it went negative. I think I tested twice that day. One positive, one negative. I left it in place as a positive though because the negative test happened later in the evening.

This was the same thing that happened to me back in March. I had 3 days of positive OPKs and I could really tell when I was ovulating on the day after the first positive OPK. I know that it's hard to make a case for a pattern after only seeing it once, but I also wasn't feeling crampy and my CM was gone by the time CD19 came around this cycle. On FF, it describes different types of temp raises after ovulation and one is the sawtooth pattern. I really think that's what happened, but it's probably a little harder for their software to detect.


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> Ahh, I didn't even think about the baby aspirin. I have been taking it all cycle. So, I went to FF and cheated again -- set it to ignore another temp. I can always add it back in, but it just feels better having the ovulation day show correctly. I'm sure I'll keep playing with it for the rest of the cycle. I am going to trick myself into being pregnant!
> 
> CRC -- I don't know how big the follicles have to be to be released. I have heard numbers between like 18mm and 23mm... But it sounds like you're looking at maybe three!

I wish! ive read alot of women who had more than 3 good size follicles and not get a bfp..... so im staying positve until af arrives! i did the trigger shot and i testd w/ opks and still no postive... im not sure if the shot interfers w/ the opks.... do you know?? did you test w/ them this month?? did clomid make you O later ?


----------



## LittleBird

I would think that the trigger would cause positive OPKs if anything. But I really have no experience with it so I'm not the right person to ask. I would trust the dates your FS gave you -- I think that the OPKs just may add more confusion. I have heard that Clomid can cause late ovulation but I think that happens more in cases where there is no trigger shot.


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> I would think that the trigger would cause positive OPKs if anything. But I really have no experience with it so I'm not the right person to ask. I would trust the dates your FS gave you -- I think that the OPKs just may add more confusion. I have heard that Clomid can cause late ovulation but I think that happens more in cases where there is no trigger shot.

right... thats what I was thinking! im having my dh stop at cvs on his way home so i can try different ones! im using ones from last cycle that are in a canister that says to throw away after 30 days so maybe thats why there not positve.... so now gotta wait til dh gets home to bd and test.... I asked holly and she said my trigger shot was half the dose of hers.... so 36 hours after my shot would 10 pm tonight.... so who knows... im getting nervous its not enough to make me O. you think I should call the fs and tell them the opks are still negative??


----------



## LittleBird

I have a set of the ones that say throw away after 30 days too. I haven't tried them to see if they still work. Hopefully the new ones will have at least a faint line or something. I think you should call the FS if the new ones don't appear to be working either. But either way, if you continue BD for a few days I'm sure you'll be covered. You will ovulate. Even if the trigger doesn't have the full effect, your body will take over, right?


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> I have a set of the ones that say throw away after 30 days too. I haven't tried them to see if they still work. Hopefully the new ones will have at least a faint line or something. I think you should call the FS if the new ones don't appear to be working either. But either way, if you continue BD for a few days I'm sure you'll be covered. You will ovulate. Even if the trigger doesn't have the full effect, your body will take over, right?

I O every month on cd15 without the clomid.. but ive heard clomid can make you O late.... im going to wait and see what the new ones show and it its still not postive then im going to call... its showing two lines... im going to try and take a pic and add it on here... even the control line isnt very dark... so im thinking its b/c there bad.... well im praying thats why.! you would think your body would take over!


----------



## rachelbubble

CRC25 said:


> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> CRC25 - I think i would be BDing tonight as well!! At every opportunity. I think i read somewhere that once a day is enough as more than once can actually have a detrimental effect (less sperm count).
> 
> Good Luck hun and welcome to the 2WW x x x
> 
> Ok, so I will bd tonight and again tom. afternoon! and should we bd on Wed. too? on the note that an egg can live up to 24hrs???? . so it would bd schedule of Sunday-bd, Monday-bd and Tuesday afternoon-bd.... suppose to be O'ing tom. between the hours of 10 am and 10 pm ... and the egg can live 24hrs after that????? is that correct. There are so many details that go into this baby making!!! I cant wait to get a BFP to make every min. of it worth it!! what cd are you? Im cd14 today and will O on CD15.Click to expand...

Hello!! Yeah i would definately BD on wednesday too and possibly thursday as well, egg an live 24-36 hours and if its late for any reason you might still have another chance on Thursday!! (Sorry to wear you out!!! :haha:)

I know what you mean about making every min count, if i get a BFP i will try to enjoy every minute!! I was so down all the time during the last pregnancy because i was constantly spotting so i intend to have a PMA and hopefully that'll help the little bean stick!!

Im CD 36!! ha!! ridiculously long cycle this time - took agnus castus and not sure whether thats caused me to ovulate late!!! 5dpo today, got a few niggles and lower back pain down there! Had the teenyest tinyest pink spot earlier today, had i not be looking i wouldntve noticed it so dont think its implantation. Hoping i see a little more in the next few days!!

x x


----------



## LittleBird

rachelbubble -- your symptoms are sounding pretty good! I think some people get a teeny tiny dot of blood for implantation, some people get more. I think I'm one of those people who doesn't get anything.


----------



## Isla27

Hi all just a little comfused i mc on the 26th april i did a preg test on the 7th may and it was negative so i start my cycle from then? which would make today day 11 is that right? Hope your all well, it feels good to know im not alone xx


----------



## LittleBird

Some people do consider that the start of their cycle but it's really hard to tell if your body will reset from that day exactly. You might want to do OPKs so that you have an idea when you're ovulating because it might not be the day you think.


----------



## Isla27

Hi Littlebird thank you for your reply :) Yeah i was thinking about buying a ovulation kit never used them before any good/easy ones to try?


----------



## LittleBird

I got Answer brand ones from my local grocery store. I also bought ones on Amazon that are much cheaper. They both gave me the same type of results.


----------



## sthorp1179

Isla I used the cheap ones off the internet but they were hard to interpret and I didn't get a strong positive. I've heard that the clear blue digital ones are so much easier but are more expensive. I would say if you love analysing lines and driving yourself crazy get the cheapies, for peace of mind and ease of use go digi!

For your information I started bleeding on 15th april lost baby on the 19th had a total negative pregnancy test on the 26th and ovulated a week later on the 2nd may so everything within 2-3 weeks. I was lucky that things got back to normal quite quickly though.


----------



## Isla27

Ah thanks for your replies :) I started bleeding on the 17th April (after the operation) didnt lose our baby until the 26th April (bled the whole time from 18th) stopped bleeding within a week after mc. now its the 18th just wondering if i would have ovulated by now or when to expect my period. 

May i as how far pregnant you were when u mc STHORP1179? I was aprox 6weeks+3days.


----------



## CRC25

rachelbubble said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> CRC25 - I think i would be BDing tonight as well!! At every opportunity. I think i read somewhere that once a day is enough as more than once can actually have a detrimental effect (less sperm count).
> 
> Good Luck hun and welcome to the 2WW x x x
> 
> Ok, so I will bd tonight and again tom. afternoon! and should we bd on Wed. too? on the note that an egg can live up to 24hrs???? . so it would bd schedule of Sunday-bd, Monday-bd and Tuesday afternoon-bd.... suppose to be O'ing tom. between the hours of 10 am and 10 pm ... and the egg can live 24hrs after that????? is that correct. There are so many details that go into this baby making!!! I cant wait to get a BFP to make every min. of it worth it!! what cd are you? Im cd14 today and will O on CD15.Click to expand...
> 
> Hello!! Yeah i would definately BD on wednesday too and possibly thursday as well, egg an live 24-36 hours and if its late for any reason you might still have another chance on Thursday!! (Sorry to wear you out!!! :haha:)
> 
> I know what you mean about making every min count, if i get a BFP i will try to enjoy every minute!! I was so down all the time during the last pregnancy because i was constantly spotting so i intend to have a PMA and hopefully that'll help the little bean stick!!
> 
> Im CD 36!! ha!! ridiculously long cycle this time - took agnus castus and not sure whether thats caused me to ovulate late!!! 5dpo today, got a few niggles and lower back pain down there! Had the teenyest tinyest pink spot earlier today, had i not be looking i wouldntve noticed it so dont think its implantation. Hoping i see a little more in the next few days!!
> 
> x xClick to expand...

i took the trigger shot yesterday morning and i have been using the opks since then and still no positve opk yet... FS told me to call at 9 am if i dont get my postive by 10 pm tonight.... shot said i would O from anywhere from 10 am to 10pm tonight..... so im not real sure why I havent gotten a postive opk yet.... im starting to get nervous... the shot is suppose to make you O. and do you usually have long cycles??? im cd15 today! and your 5dpo def. could be imp. bleeding. stay postive!


----------



## sthorp1179

Isla27 said:


> Ah thanks for your replies :) I started bleeding on the 17th April (after the operation) didnt lose our baby until the 26th April (bled the whole time from 18th) stopped bleeding within a week after mc. now its the 18th just wondering if i would have ovulated by now or when to expect my period.
> 
> May i as how far pregnant you were when u mc STHORP1179? I was aprox 6weeks+3days.

I was 6 weeks by the scan measurements but by dates 7 weeks. You probably have already ovulated I would wait a week to 10 days, do a pregnancy test then wait another 4 or 5 days test again etc until you get your period. Then start your opks on cd 11 or so x


----------



## Isla27

sthorp1179 said:


> Isla27 said:
> 
> 
> Ah thanks for your replies :) I started bleeding on the 17th April (after the operation) didnt lose our baby until the 26th April (bled the whole time from 18th) stopped bleeding within a week after mc. now its the 18th just wondering if i would have ovulated by now or when to expect my period.
> 
> May i as how far pregnant you were when u mc STHORP1179? I was aprox 6weeks+3days.
> 
> I was 6 weeks by the scan measurements but by dates 7 weeks. You probably have already ovulated I would wait a week to 10 days, do a pregnancy test then wait another 4 or 5 days test again etc until you get your period. Then start your opks on cd 11 or so xClick to expand...

Thank you i will do that and keep my fingers crossed [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

xx


----------



## sthorp1179

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## CRC25

Well its official Im 1dpo today! Im now in the 2ww..... :) How is everyone else doing??? who else is in the 2ww???? and what day are you testing???


----------



## Tweak0605

2DPO today ... i think the cramps have finally gone away. they were pretty bad yesterday/last night. got my FXed for this cycle. We didn't BD last night like planned, so I've given up on BDing for this cycle. So .. +OPK Sunday .. BD'd Friday, Sunday, Monday .. I hope we have our bases covered. 

I think I'll test on May 30th. I'll be at CD36, so in between my last cycle pre-pregnancy and my last cycle after the m/c.


----------



## caz & bob

i will be testing may the 25 if :af: dosent come x x x


----------



## sthorp1179

Go ladies can't wait to see your :bfp: posts in a couple of weeks :)


----------



## LittleBird

CRC -- so glad you are here now, we can all drive each other crazy as we wait. Did you finally get your +OPK?

I'm still here, waiting until I can start testing. I don't really feel good today... Kinda shaky.


----------



## Isla27

Not sure what Calander day im on after mc on the 26th April but started to bleed on the 18th April. Have been trying monday 9th may/wed 11th/fri 13th/sun 15th and monday the 16th and plan to again tonight hope we catch the egg whenever it decides to show :) Will be testing next wed unless i get my period :) x


----------



## Isla27

Must add had a lot of cramps last week not sure what that was maybe it was just us tryin that cause it :/ felt asthough i was about to come on but never have.... not yet x


----------



## sthorp1179

Maybe it was ovulation cramps isla?


----------



## Isla27

Not sure i never normally get any cramps mid cycle, but it could of been. When i was at the EPC last week to do the pregnancy test the midwife said its most probably my Period comming but its never came :)


----------



## Cornish

Good luck in the tww ladies!!! I bet one of you at least feels sick by the weekend!! 
I'm still in limbo land but stalking you all. Xxx


----------



## CRC25

Tweak0605 said:


> 2DPO today ... i think the cramps have finally gone away. they were pretty bad yesterday/last night. got my FXed for this cycle. We didn't BD last night like planned, so I've given up on BDing for this cycle. So .. +OPK Sunday .. BD'd Friday, Sunday, Monday .. I hope we have our bases covered.
> 
> I think I'll test on May 30th. I'll be at CD36, so in between my last cycle pre-pregnancy and my last cycle after the m/c.

I took the trigger shot on monday morn. and suppose to O 24-36 hrs after shot... so O'd yesterday!! we bd sunday mon tues and thinking we will again tonight just in case little eggy lived 24 hours! Im thinking I will test around on May 30th. I think af is either due May 30th or June 1st! Hoping she stays away!!


----------



## CRC25

Cornish said:


> Good luck in the tww ladies!!! I bet one of you at least feels sick by the weekend!!
> I'm still in limbo land but stalking you all. Xxx

Hope all is well! Im officially in the 2ww today! thinking I might bd again tonight to make sure covered all bases! Hope your having a blessed week!


----------



## sthorp1179

Hello Cornish, Keep that chin up girl, miss you x :flower:


----------



## CRC25

Ok so last night and early this morning I had some aching and pulling in my abdomen. but I havent really felt it since this morning.... is that what ovulation feels like... lol.... Im not sure if its side effect of the trigger shot... I cant use opks b/c of the trigger shot so im going off of what the fs said... that i would O 24-36 hours after shot.... so 36 hours was up at 10 pm last night and thats when I started to feel the aching and pulling and when I woke up this morning around 7 am I was having them too, but now nothing... How long does O aching usually last for you girls??


----------



## LittleBird

Just looking back at my chart, I had a couple of days worth of pains and then it was done. I'm pretty sure I ovulated at that point, because the next day my CM was no longer EWCM and my temp raised. I think you ovulated today or maybe last night.


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> Just looking back at my chart, I had a couple of days worth of pains and then it was done. I'm pretty sure I ovulated at that point, because the next day my CM was no longer EWCM and my temp raised. I think you ovulated today or maybe last night.

Im thinking late last night or early this morning.... but now im kinda having some aching again... what the egg is released it cause pain??? what happens during O to cause cramping/aching???


----------



## sthorp1179

CRC25 said:


> Ok so last night and early this morning I had some aching and pulling in my abdomen. but I havent really felt it since this morning.... is that what ovulation feels like... lol.... Im not sure if its side effect of the trigger shot... I cant use opks b/c of the trigger shot so im going off of what the fs said... that i would O 24-36 hours after shot.... so 36 hours was up at 10 pm last night and thats when I started to feel the aching and pulling and when I woke up this morning around 7 am I was having them too, but now nothing... How long does O aching usually last for you girls??

Mine was a twinging pain that woke me up in the night and lasted perhaps an hour or so before it eased off. Maybe it is lasting longer for you because you have more than one egg being released? :thumbup:


----------



## Isla27

Good morning ladies how are you all today? I woke up with cramps this morning seem to be easing off now but feel a bit yucky hope its not my AF :( Anyone else TTC this month and due AF anytime?


----------



## LittleBird

Good morning! My AF is due Tuesday or Wednesday. Today I'm 9DPO. Temps back up! Yay! Going to run and test in a minute, I don't expect a BFP, but I have tests and more coming tomorrow so I'm going to test as much as I want this cycle. Hopefully I don't make myself too crazy doing that.


----------



## Tweak0605

Morning ladies. 

3 DPO today. Trying not to symptom spot, but I have had a wicked increased thirst today. But, since I am only 3 DPO I'm trying not to think anything of it. Still cramping too. I thought it was out the door yesterday, but it's definitely still there. 


Good luck LittleBird!!


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> Good morning! My AF is due Tuesday or Wednesday. Today I'm 9DPO. Temps back up! Yay! Going to run and test in a minute, I don't expect a BFP, but I have tests and more coming tomorrow so I'm going to test as much as I want this cycle. Hopefully I don't make myself too crazy doing that.

Are you going to test today??? I cant belive your af is due next week already! I cant wait for you to test, Im excited for you!!! Ive been praying for you! you should expect a BFP! Im only 2dpo may 30th seems so far away for me :(


----------



## CRC25

Tweak0605 said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> 3 DPO today. Trying not to symptom spot, but I have had a wicked increased thirst today. But, since I am only 3 DPO I'm trying not to think anything of it. Still cramping too. I thought it was out the door yesterday, but it's definitely still there.
> 
> 
> Good luck LittleBird!!

Its hard not to symptom spot! what does cramping usually mean 3dpo??? is that a good sign? wishing you lots of baby dust this cycle!! Im only 2dpo today, so im right behind ya! I go for my prog. check on cd21 im cd17 today... .so im waiting impaitently for that. They will know for sure if I O'd which is a good thing after taking a trigger shot! :)


----------



## Tweak0605

CRC25 said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies.
> 
> 3 DPO today. Trying not to symptom spot, but I have had a wicked increased thirst today. But, since I am only 3 DPO I'm trying not to think anything of it. Still cramping too. I thought it was out the door yesterday, but it's definitely still there.
> 
> 
> Good luck LittleBird!!
> 
> Its hard not to symptom spot! what does cramping usually mean 3dpo??? is that a good sign? wishing you lots of baby dust this cycle!! Im only 2dpo today, so im right behind ya! I go for my prog. check on cd21 im cd17 today... .so im waiting impaitently for that. They will know for sure if I O'd which is a good thing after taking a trigger shot! :)Click to expand...

I don't think the cramping means much. I have read that other ladies that had cramping from 1 DPO on have gotten BFPs, but that's about it. I'm not putting much into it though - I don't want to get my hopes up. I have been thinking positive thoughts and such. Have had 2 dreams in a week in which I got a BFP. It was weird..

Good luck to you! Hope these next few days go by fast!


----------



## LittleBird

Tweak0605 said:


> Good luck LittleBird!!

Thanks, Tweak! I got another BFN (not surprised) but I keep staring at it. Sometimes I think I see the faintest of shadows. But then I look again and I'm sure it's completely white.

I have heard of other ladies talking about increased thirst, but I think you're right about not trusting symptoms just yet. I have always heard that implantation happens 6DPO or later, so your body may not even realize the egg has been fertilized earlier than that. But then I read another article someone posted in a thread about Early Pregnancy Factor. It was saying that there's something they've found in animals that sends a message that the egg has been fertilized. So I'm not going to tell anyone they're not feeling pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## CRC25

_


Tweak0605 said:
↑




CRC25 said:
↑




Tweak0605 said:
↑

Morning ladies. 

3 DPO today. Trying not to symptom spot, but I have had a wicked increased thirst today. But, since I am only 3 DPO I'm trying not to think anything of it. Still cramping too. I thought it was out the door yesterday, but it's definitely still there. 


Good luck LittleBird!!Click to expand...

Its hard not to symptom spot! what does cramping usually mean 3dpo??? is that a good sign? wishing you lots of baby dust this cycle!! Im only 2dpo today, so im right behind ya! I go for my prog. check on cd21 im cd17 today... .so im waiting impaitently for that. They will know for sure if I O'd which is a good thing after taking a trigger shot! Click to expand...

I don't think the cramping means much. I have read that other ladies that had cramping from 1 DPO on have gotten BFPs, but that's about it. I'm not putting much into it though - I don't want to get my hopes up. I have been thinking positive thoughts and such. Have had 2 dreams in a week in which I got a BFP. It was weird..

Good luck to you! Hope these next few days go by fast!Click to expand...

Yeah I have cramps on and off since the night of O... didnt know if it meant anything! lol... Im going to think postive thoughts and pray it means something good! Im going to try and stay busy these next 2 weeks so hopefully they fly by. I heard dreams like that usually mean something good! Good luck to you and I hope time flies by for you too! _


----------



## rachelbubble

CRC25 said:


> Well its official Im 1dpo today! Im now in the 2ww..... :) How is everyone else doing??? who else is in the 2ww???? and what day are you testing???

Welcome to the 2WW hun!! How you feeling??

x x


----------



## rachelbubble

LittleBird said:


> Good morning! My AF is due Tuesday or Wednesday. Today I'm 9DPO. Temps back up! Yay! Going to run and test in a minute, I don't expect a BFP, but I have tests and more coming tomorrow so I'm going to test as much as I want this cycle. Hopefully I don't make myself too crazy doing that.

Yay!! :happydance: So glad your temps are up!!! I couldnt help but test yesterday (at 6 dpo!!! So much for willpower!!! :rofl:)

How're you feeling?? Im sure im imagining feeling nauseuous!! Had weird heavy feelings down there the last few days....and i can 'feel' down there when i sneeze, cough etc!! Am i just being weird??? Ha!!

x x


----------



## rachelbubble

Isla27 said:


> Good morning ladies how are you all today? I woke up with cramps this morning seem to be easing off now but feel a bit yucky hope its not my AF :( Anyone else TTC this month and due AF anytime?

Hello!! Im the same as you, 7dpo today and keep feelin yucky!! Weird crampy feelings and im sure a little bit of nausea but i also know how im thinking symptoms at the moment and suddenly i have them!! ha!! The 2ww gets so stressful!!!

How long after OV are you??

x x


----------



## LittleBird

rachelbubble said:


> Yay!! :happydance: So glad your temps are up!!! I couldnt help but test yesterday (at 6 dpo!!! So much for willpower!!! :rofl:)
> 
> How're you feeling?? Im sure im imagining feeling nauseuous!! Had weird heavy feelings down there the last few days....and i can 'feel' down there when i sneeze, cough etc!! Am i just being weird??? Ha!!
> 
> x x

I'm feeling fine today. Like zero symptoms. :( I thought I had nausea the past couple of days, but if it wasn't my imagination, it's gone today. Yeah, my abdomen is tender. Last night, I saw a spider (eek!) crawling on my bed. I jumped up and really felt some weird cramps. Not like AF cramps, just sharp pains. I am not sure I'm describing it well, but I think I know exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## rachelbubble

LittleBird said:


> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! :happydance: So glad your temps are up!!! I couldnt help but test yesterday (at 6 dpo!!! So much for willpower!!! :rofl:)
> 
> How're you feeling?? Im sure im imagining feeling nauseuous!! Had weird heavy feelings down there the last few days....and i can 'feel' down there when i sneeze, cough etc!! Am i just being weird??? Ha!!
> 
> x x
> 
> I'm feeling fine today. Like zero symptoms. :( I thought I had nausea the past couple of days, but if it wasn't my imagination, it's gone today. Yeah, my abdomen is tender. Last night, I saw a spider (eek!) crawling on my bed. I jumped up and really felt some weird cramps. Not like AF cramps, just sharp pains. I am not sure I'm describing it well, but I think I know exactly what you're talking about.Click to expand...

Thats so what im talking about!! I dont know whether this is a post-ovulation sign, a normal pms sign or a pregnancy sign!! Never noticed it before but before my MC i never took much notice of my cycles or anything!!

I really hope this is a good sign for us both!!

x x


----------



## LittleBird

Well, a few people warned me about that type of pain because I guess it's common during Clomid cycles. I was pretty sore while taking the meds CD4-8, definitely felt more during ovulation that I ever have before, and I'm still feeling it now. I really can't remember if this is normal for me. I'm sure I've felt these things before, but it was usually during pregnancy.

I've been feeling twitches very low too. Like an involuntary eye twitch, just down there. It has been happening over the past 3-4 days.


----------



## rachelbubble

Ooooooh!!! They say little pinches and twinges are a good sign!! :)

Good luck with your testing again tomorrow......

Off to sleep now, very tired!! (Not gonna read too much into it! Not gonna read too much into it! Not gonna read too much into it! Not gonna read too much into it! ha!!!)

x x


----------



## CRC25

rachelbubble said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Well its official Im 1dpo today! Im now in the 2ww..... :) How is everyone else doing??? who else is in the 2ww???? and what day are you testing???
> 
> Welcome to the 2WW hun!! How you feeling??
> 
> x xClick to expand...

Thank you! im feeling pretty good... kinda tired! just been getting up early to babysit my 8 week old niece, and this crappy rain in Ohio, doesnt help. Im 2dpo today just keeping a postive attitude and hoping for the best this cycle! How are you feeling?


----------



## Isla27

rachelbubble said:


> Isla27 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies how are you all today? I woke up with cramps this morning seem to be easing off now but feel a bit yucky hope its not my AF :( Anyone else TTC this month and due AF anytime?
> 
> Hello!! Im the same as you, 7dpo today and keep feelin yucky!! Weird crampy feelings and im sure a little bit of nausea but i also know how im thinking symptoms at the moment and suddenly i have them!! ha!! The 2ww gets so stressful!!!
> 
> How long after OV are you??
> 
> x xClick to expand...

Hi Rachelbubble, tbh i dont know how long after OV i am :nope: I had a miscarriage last month 26th April (although i began bleeding on the 18th) so i guess i OV by now just praying we have caught it, but if not will just try again :) Keep feeling as if i am getting AF but then nothing...so just have to wait and see what happens...and i hate waiting!! lol :) x


----------



## Tweak0605

LittleBird said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck LittleBird!!
> 
> Thanks, Tweak! I got another BFN (not surprised) but I keep staring at it. Sometimes I think I see the faintest of shadows. But then I look again and I'm sure it's completely white.
> 
> I have heard of other ladies talking about increased thirst, but I think you're right about not trusting symptoms just yet. I have always heard that implantation happens 6DPO or later, so your body may not even realize the egg has been fertilized earlier than that. But then I read another article someone posted in a thread about Early Pregnancy Factor. It was saying that there's something they've found in animals that sends a message that the egg has been fertilized. So I'm not going to tell anyone they're not feeling pregnancy symptoms!Click to expand...

Ohh boooo! :( Are you testing again tomorrow? :dust:

That's pretty interesting. It would make sense though - that you would have some kind of symptom, letting you know the egg was at least fertilized. I'd be interested in finding out more about that. Yeah, I'm not putting too much into my "symptoms." Still having the increased thirst and such, and have kinda a weird taste in my mouth. But that's about it. I'm praying I feel something symptom-wise after this weekend, or later in the week.


----------



## CRC25

So im only 2dpo today and Im having aching and cramping in my abdomen... is this good or bad. i know its not af that isnt due til may 30th or 31st....


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> So im only 2dpo today and Im having aching and cramping in my abdomen... is this good or bad. i know its not af that isnt due til may 30th or 31st....

I think that's a pretty normal side effect of the Clomid. I have felt that way throughout much of this cycle.


----------



## LittleBird

LittleBird said:


> *Here Is The Official Test Days & Results!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> HANSKIZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> VONZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> NIAMH22: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> DIMPLESMAGEE: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> HOLLYW79: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> BABYBABA: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> MRS_HJO: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> NEVERSAYNEVER: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> WOODYA: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> CORNISH: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> STHORP1179: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> LINTU: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> AMYROSE2: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> MOONBEAM: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> KILEYJO9: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> ERINNAE: MONDAY, MAY 23
> 
> LITTLEBIRD: TUESDAY, MAY 24
> 
> RACHELBUBBLE: WEDNESDAY, MAY 25
> 
> CAZ & BOB: WEDNESDAY, MAY 25
> 
> NATTYS: SATURDAY, MAY 28
> 
> TWEAK0605: MONDAY, MAY 30
> 
> MERCEDES2010: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> RUSKIEGIRL: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> ALEXIS12: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> ZOMO: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> Anyone Else Have A Test Day?!
> 
> ***I will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 151, Post 1510***
> 
> Ok, I copied from MRS_HJO's post, because I'm not sure if she's still stalking this thread or not. Let me know if there are any updates I missed!

Updated, ladies. Please let me know if I missed anyone!


----------



## kileyjo9

Littlebird, rachelbubble, i know what you ladies are talking about the sharp strange pains in your what i think is your uterus(not cramps), i am having them too, and i am 5 weeks pregnant! Not to get your hopes up but maybe thats what it is! I had those strange pains early in all 3 of my pregnancies so far (1st had a son, 2nd was mmc at 16 wks, and now) fingers crossed for everyone!

Kiley


----------



## LittleBird

kileyjo9 said:


> Littlebird, rachelbubble, i know what you ladies are talking about the sharp strange pains in your what i think is your uterus(not cramps), i am having them too, and i am 5 weeks pregnant! Not to get your hopes up but maybe thats what it is! I had those strange pains early in all 3 of my pregnancies so far (1st had a son, 2nd was mmc at 16 wks, and now) fingers crossed for everyone!
> 
> Kiley

Thanks for providing a good dose of hope! :hugs:


----------



## JulianasMommy

stalking.... GL littlebird!


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> So im only 2dpo today and Im having aching and cramping in my abdomen... is this good or bad. i know its not af that isnt due til may 30th or 31st....
> 
> I think that's a pretty normal side effect of the Clomid. I have felt that way throughout much of this cycle.Click to expand...

k.good. its weird how it comes and goes! just never experinced it after O.


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> *Here Is The Official Test Days & Results!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> HANSKIZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> VONZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> NIAMH22: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> DIMPLESMAGEE: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> HOLLYW79: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> BABYBABA: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> MRS_HJO: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> NEVERSAYNEVER: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> WOODYA: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> CORNISH: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> STHORP1179: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> LINTU: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> AMYROSE2: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> MOONBEAM: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> KILEYJO9: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> ERINNAE: MONDAY, MAY 23
> 
> LITTLEBIRD: TUESDAY, MAY 24
> 
> RACHELBUBBLE: WEDNESDAY, MAY 25
> 
> CAZ & BOB: WEDNESDAY, MAY 25
> 
> NATTYS: SATURDAY, MAY 28
> 
> TWEAK0605: MONDAY, MAY 30
> 
> MERCEDES2010: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> RUSKIEGIRL: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> ALEXIS12: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> ZOMO: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> Anyone Else Have A Test Day?!
> 
> ***I will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 151, Post 1510***
> 
> Ok, I copied from MRS_HJO's post, because I'm not sure if she's still stalking this thread or not. Let me know if there are any updates I missed!
> 
> Updated, ladies. Please let me know if I missed anyone!Click to expand...

Im sad! I didnt make the list. :( Im going to wait until May 28th to test. Af is due either May 30th or 31st. Praying she stays away!


----------



## LittleBird

LittleBird said:


> *Here Is The Official Test Days & Results!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> HANSKIZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> VONZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> NIAMH22: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> DIMPLESMAGEE: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> HOLLYW79: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> BABYBABA: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> MRS_HJO: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> NEVERSAYNEVER: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> WOODYA: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> CORNISH: THURSDAY, MAY 12, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> STHORP1179: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> LINTU: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> AMYROSE2: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> MOONBEAM: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> KILEYJO9: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> ERINNAE: MONDAY, MAY 23
> 
> LITTLEBIRD: TUESDAY, MAY 24
> 
> RACHELBUBBLE: WEDNESDAY, MAY 25
> 
> CAZ & BOB: WEDNESDAY, MAY 25
> 
> CRC25: SATURDAY, MAY28
> 
> NATTYS: SATURDAY, MAY 28
> 
> TWEAK0605: MONDAY, MAY 30
> 
> MERCEDES2010: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> RUSKIEGIRL: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> ALEXIS12: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> ZOMO: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> Anyone Else Have A Test Day?!
> 
> ***I will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 151, Post 1510***
> 
> Ok, I copied from MRS_HJO's post, because I'm not sure if she's still stalking this thread or not. Let me know if there are any updates I missed!

I just added you, CRC!


----------



## rachelbubble

Thanks Kileyjo9!! Some nice information for us both!!

Howre you doing Littlebird?? Im starting to feel a little crazy.... i left work today thinking 'i could know im pregnant next time i come to work'!!! :dohh: I KNOW that ill be testing on Monday morning at 11dpo!! The first week was easy and now i feel a little insane....

Today ive had twinging, ridiculously hungry, headaches and my lunch tasted awful!! (actually the 'ridiculously hungry' symptom could be a sign of my awful lunch!!! :winkwink:)

CRC25 - Hows the 2WW finding you?? You sound like youve done very well with all the BDing!! Are you temping??? 

Ive temped this cycle and got a good temperature increase but FF didnt give me crosshairs! Ive put them in manually!! Can you see why theyve not given me them?? Ive put my OV date in as the day i got ovulaton pains.

x x x


----------



## LittleBird

rachelbubble said:


> Howre you doing Littlebird?? Im starting to feel a little crazy.... i left work today thinking 'i could know im pregnant next time i come to work'!!! :dohh: I KNOW that ill be testing on Monday morning at 11dpo!! The first week was easy and now i feel a little insane....
> 
> ...
> 
> Ive temped this cycle and got a good temperature increase but FF didnt give me crosshairs! Ive put them in manually!! Can you see why theyve not given me them?? Ive put my OV date in as the day i got ovulaton pains.

I'm doing ok, just got another BFN but I'm going to keep testing until 14DPO! I completely understand feeling crazy. I haven't been able to concentrate much on work, which is not good. I just want to sleep until I can temp and test tomorrow. :) Of course, the family might not appreciate that. Today I'm feeling more nausea so I'm glad about that. Haven't been able to eat much.

Yes, your temps are looking good. I can't believe they wouldn't put crosshairs in for you. What happens if you remove your override? I might put ovulation a day later because the temp didn't change from ovulation day to 1DPO. But I think either way you're in good shape.


----------



## Cornish

Hey littlebird, you can knock me off that list now! Def no beany hiding anywhere! 'think' af may be starting, not sure! 
Hope you are all well and get lots of bfp's!xxx


----------



## LittleBird

LittleBird said:


> *Here Is The Official Test Days & Results!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> HANSKIZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> VONZ: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> NIAMH22: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> DIMPLESMAGEE: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> HOLLYW79: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> BABYBABA: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> MRS_HJO: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> NEVERSAYNEVER: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> WOODYA: WEDNESDAY, MAY 11, FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> CORNISH: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> STHORP1179: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> LINTU: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> AMYROSE2: THURSDAY, MAY 12
> 
> MOONBEAM: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> KILEYJO9: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> ERINNAE: MONDAY, MAY 23
> 
> LITTLEBIRD: TUESDAY, MAY 24
> 
> RACHELBUBBLE: WEDNESDAY, MAY 25
> 
> CAZ & BOB: WEDNESDAY, MAY 25
> 
> CRC25: SATURDAY, MAY28
> 
> NATTYS: SATURDAY, MAY 28
> 
> TWEAK0605: MONDAY, MAY 30
> 
> MERCEDES2010: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> RUSKIEGIRL: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> ALEXIS12: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> ZOMO: :nope: :hugs:
> 
> Anyone Else Have A Test Day?!
> 
> ***I will keep adding your test days and results on this post as _you_ post them! Pg. 151, Post 1510***
> 
> Ok, I copied from MRS_HJO's post, because I'm not sure if she's still stalking this thread or not. Let me know if there are any updates I missed!

Thanks for reminding me, Cornish. I've updated for you now. I hope AF comes and goes quickly so you can start TTC again!


----------



## Cornish

Same here love, never wanted af so much!


----------



## sthorp1179

Hey everyone, hope i've not missed too much, sorry about the results cornish, I really hoped you got a positive but as soon as af gets back with you :hugs: 

Keep your chin up ladies x


----------



## CRC25

rachelbubble said:


> Thanks Kileyjo9!! Some nice information for us both!!
> 
> Howre you doing Littlebird?? Im starting to feel a little crazy.... i left work today thinking 'i could know im pregnant next time i come to work'!!! :dohh: I KNOW that ill be testing on Monday morning at 11dpo!! The first week was easy and now i feel a little insane....
> 
> Today ive had twinging, ridiculously hungry, headaches and my lunch tasted awful!! (actually the 'ridiculously hungry' symptom could be a sign of my awful lunch!!! :winkwink:)
> 
> CRC25 - Hows the 2WW finding you?? You sound like youve done very well with all the BDing!! Are you temping???
> 
> Ive temped this cycle and got a good temperature increase but FF didnt give me crosshairs! Ive put them in manually!! Can you see why theyve not given me them?? Ive put my OV date in as the day i got ovulaton pains.
> 
> x x x

I tempted last month but im not real good at it. lol... im not tempting this month b/c of the trigger shot. f/s said not to use opks or temp bc it wouldnt be accurate. im doing ok, just cramping on and off i guess bc of the clomid. other than that im doing good. staying busy and not thinking about it. sounds like your having some really good symptoms! good luck to you this month. cant wait for you to test monday! praying for you!


----------



## rachelbubble

Good morning ladies!!

Well ive removed my manual crosshairs on FF and theyve actually moved me forward a day for ovulation!!! So according to them i am now 10dpo!! Might have to do a test tomorrow then now!!! :dohh:

Woke up this morning with lots of cramps and bad backache....cant help feeling this may be AF starting to show her face!! Just eaten 2 slices of toast and feel really sick!!! Im 'trying' not to read to much into the symptoms im having as i know how easily they are mistaken for AF and the backache does feel like AF!!!

Hi Steph!!! Nice to see you still around....you jumped to the June testing now??? How many days have you got until Ov?? You doing anything different this cycle??? x x

Sorry Cornish that AF has found you....did you say you'd be jumping straight to a July testing group?? I have long cycles as well so if you wanna start one ill join you once this week is over!! x x

It says on the testing that Woody is testing on 11th May?? Does anyone know how shes got on??? I hope shes ok x x x

How are my fellow 2WW'rs doing??? Symptoms??? How're you all feeling???

:dust::dust::dust: to us all!!

x x x


----------



## LadyKate1980

:hugs: I'm 2WWing too!
Test date May 28.


----------



## CRC25

LadyKate1980 said:


> :hugs: I'm 2WWing too!
> Test date May 28.

Me too! I think Im going to test that day too! 
Good luck and lots of babydust to you! how many dpo are you today? Im cd4 today and I go for my cd21 bloodwork on monday!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your weekend is good well afm been food shopping just chilling why my son is shopping with his nan ff has still not put my o in so don't no whats going on does any one no if i can take anything for this cold are or hay fever x x x


----------



## LadyKate1980

CR25, I think I may have ovulated on the 12th or 13th, so that would make me..what...9dpo? My AF is not due until the 28th though...I've never used any charts or temps or OPKs so we're just kinda winging it here based on body signals.
What is CD21 bloodwork for? Sounds like fun, haha, anything that gives you more info on what's going on sounds promising! Good luck!


----------



## CRC25

LadyKate1980 said:


> CR25, I think I may have ovulated on the 12th or 13th, so that would make me..what...9dpo? My AF is not due until the 28th though...I've never used any charts or temps or OPKs so we're just kinda winging it here based on body signals.
> What is CD21 bloodwork for? Sounds like fun, haha, anything that gives you more info on what's going on sounds promising! Good luck!

Oh wow! 9dpo already! thats awesome... the cd21 bloodwork is to check my progesterone level. to confirm I O'd. Well good luck to you this month. Cant wait for you to test!


----------



## LadyKate1980

I took one of those "test 6 days before your period" HPTs this morning and got a BFN. Waited until this afternoon and got a BFN as well. AF should be here on the 28th....I'm not holding out hope, really....trying not to get suckered into the whole "maybe its too early to test" thing because with every pregnancy I've had, I got a positive at least 7-8dpo.
Ah well. I've got lots of stuff do this month anyway...who has time to be pregnant?? Hahaha! ;)


----------



## CRC25

LadyKate1980 said:


> I took one of those "test 6 days before your period" HPTs this morning and got a BFN. Waited until this afternoon and got a BFN as well. AF should be here on the 28th....I'm not holding out hope, really....trying not to get suckered into the whole "maybe its too early to test" thing because with every pregnancy I've had, I got a positive at least 7-8dpo.
> Ah well. I've got lots of stuff do this month anyway...who has time to be pregnant?? Hahaha! ;)

Oh yeah its early still. My af is not due til May 30th and Im thinking I will try and hold out to test on May 28th... Im really praying for a bfp.... Im only 4dpo today time goes by so slow :(


----------



## sthorp1179

Hi rachel, yes i'm still here cheering you on to your (hopefully) BFPs, I have said hello on the June thread but i'm trying my best not to be drawn into the ttc madness that came on this month, its highly infectious and i'm having a chilled out month!!! :haha:

Should be oving sometime next weekend, I have been taking some soy this month to give my hormones a boost and just bding every couple of days or so when i'm in the mood.


----------



## MissDimity

I got a BFP ( very faint) on a first response test at 10:30am . Took another test at 4pm and got a bfn .

Try again tomorrow?


----------



## sthorp1179

First morning urine usually has the strongest concentration of hcg, if you can't wait hold your wee and try and restrict your fluids for 3+ hours and then test.

PHP:




Good luck x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all just had a my roast dinner it was yumyum now were having Ben & Jerry ice cream i have got bad pain in my left side don't no if it ibs or was cant wait to test this week x x x


----------



## rachelbubble

MissDimity said:


> I got a BFP ( very faint) on a first response test at 10:30am . Took another test at 4pm and got a bfn .
> 
> Try again tomorrow?

Hello!!

FMU is the strongest concentration so id be feeling very positive if i was you!! Test again in the morning and it'll probably be BFP again!! Good luck hun x x x


----------



## rachelbubble

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls how are you all just had a my roast dinner it was yumyum now were having Ben & Jerry ice cream i have got bad pain in my left side don't no if it ibs or was cant wait to test this week x x x

OOOhhhhh....Sunday lunch followed by Ben and Jerrys!!! Yum!!! I love the caramel chew chew!!!

Im testing this week too... FF says im 11dpo but i think im 9/10dpo. Did a cheap test this morning and BFN. Am gonna test on Tuesday now if AF doesnt arrive between now and then!!

Fingers Crossed for us both hun and all the other testers this week x x x


----------



## rachelbubble

sthorp1179 said:


> Hi rachel, yes i'm still here cheering you on to your (hopefully) BFPs, I have said hello on the June thread but i'm trying my best not to be drawn into the ttc madness that came on this month, its highly infectious and i'm having a chilled out month!!! :haha:
> 
> Should be oving sometime next weekend, I have been taking some soy this month to give my hormones a boost and just bding every couple of days or so when i'm in the mood.

Ooooohhh you'll be ovulating when we start the next cycle, hope we can all go somewhere together where we can support you in your 2ww!!
Im gonna take agnus castus again next cycle just until ovulation - does it do a similar job to soy??

Hopefully i wont need to take anything but BFN this morning. FF says i am 11dpo but i think im more like 9/10 dpo. I know when i had the strong ovulation pains and my OPK was still positive 2 days after it says i ovulated!! What do you think??? Im wait until Tuesday now to test in AF stays away!!

x x x


----------



## rachelbubble

LadyKate1980 said:


> I took one of those "test 6 days before your period" HPTs this morning and got a BFN. Waited until this afternoon and got a BFN as well. AF should be here on the 28th....I'm not holding out hope, really....trying not to get suckered into the whole "maybe its too early to test" thing because with every pregnancy I've had, I got a positive at least 7-8dpo.
> Ah well. I've got lots of stuff do this month anyway...who has time to be pregnant?? Hahaha! ;)

Youre still very early hun...

Test again in 2 days and see what you get then. It sometimes doesnt implant until 11dpo so dont give up hope!! :flower:

Good Luck hun!!

x x x


----------



## Cornish

Still stalking you May ladies, goood luuuuuck!!!!!!!xxx


----------



## LittleBird

Hi ladies, just checking in. I'm 12DPO and I'm feeling like I might be out. I hate when I get this way, nervous and worried about what the results will be. It's not like I can do anything to change it now! I hope the rest of you are doing well, and you're still on track for your BFPs. We're coming up to the last part of the month, so hopefully we'll all get the answers we've been waiting for!


----------



## Tweak0605

LittleBird said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in. I'm 12DPO and I'm feeling like I might be out. I hate when I get this way, nervous and worried about what the results will be. It's not like I can do anything to change it now! I hope the rest of you are doing well, and you're still on track for your BFPs. We're coming up to the last part of the month, so hopefully we'll all get the answers we've been waiting for!


You're not out till AF shows! I've got my fingers crossed for you!!!!


AFM - 6 DPO today. Feelin' like the TWW isn't so horrible after all. I'm not feeling an urge to POAS either. One more week and I'll be able to test, as long as AF doesn't show up. First day in 2 weeks that I haven't been cramping as much. Usually it happens on and off all day, but today it was just a tad bit in the morning, and I got some twinges here and there. But not much at all. No other "symptoms" really either. Let this next week fly by!


----------



## Isla27

Good evening ladies, congrats to all who got great news this month! :) Iam going to test on 25th May fingercrossed!!! (not sure when to expect AF ad i had a misscarriage last month) Still have lower abdominal crampy pains thats been off and on all week now, today i felt awful sicky but so hungry (hard to explain), really really tired infact i slept all afternoon and thats not me at all considering i was sound asleep last night by 9pm!!! How are the rest of you doing? Think i'll be having an early night again tonight x


----------



## sthorp1179

rachelbubble said:


> sthorp1179 said:
> 
> 
> Hi rachel, yes i'm still here cheering you on to your (hopefully) BFPs, I have said hello on the June thread but i'm trying my best not to be drawn into the ttc madness that came on this month, its highly infectious and i'm having a chilled out month!!! :haha:
> 
> Should be oving sometime next weekend, I have been taking some soy this month to give my hormones a boost and just bding every couple of days or so when i'm in the mood.
> 
> Ooooohhh you'll be ovulating when we start the next cycle, hope we can all go somewhere together where we can support you in your 2ww!!
> Im gonna take agnus castus again next cycle just until ovulation - does it do a similar job to soy??
> 
> Hopefully i wont need to take anything but BFN this morning. FF says i am 11dpo but i think im more like 9/10 dpo. I know when i had the strong ovulation pains and my OPK was still positive 2 days after it says i ovulated!! What do you think??? Im wait until Tuesday now to test in AF stays away!!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

Well good luck with the two day wait, I say go with your body and ignore fertillity friend, it keeps putting me at peak fertility all the time which naffs me off!

It would be good to be all together in June if you've not moved onto the bfp club by then, I have high hopes for you ladies!

I think soy is a little different to agnus castus which I think is to regulate your cycle? Basically soy tricks your body into producing more oestrogen and follicle stimulating hormone which can develop your eggs better and also mature more than one (depending on when you take it) it works similar to clomid but isn't as strong and is a natural supplement. I'm taking it because i'm still breastfeeding henry bobs so the prolactin surpresses some of my hormones (which also dries out downstairs) i'm not infertile as such but I figure it can't hurt!


----------



## CRC25

Im 5dpo today. Nothing much going on.... Really moody not sure if thats a side effect of the clomid :( Going tom. to get my cd21 bloodwork. Praying it shows I O'd. :) will have to wait til tuesday to get the results :( How is everyone else doing?? anyone getting ready to test???


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in. I'm 12DPO and I'm feeling like I might be out. I hate when I get this way, nervous and worried about what the results will be. It's not like I can do anything to change it now! I hope the rest of you are doing well, and you're still on track for your BFPs. We're coming up to the last part of the month, so hopefully we'll all get the answers we've been waiting for!

praying for you! and you cant get that way til af arrives! you are only 12dpo. I didnt get my bfp before til after af was late! so anything is possible. :) are you still testing everyday? I tested today to see if the trigger shot was still in my system and I had the faintest line still , but im only 5dpo so they say not to try testing til after 10dpo... Im thinking Im going to follow it til its gone so I dont get excited over a false postive! lol.... how are you feeling? are you still taking the progesterone?


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just checking in. I'm 12DPO and I'm feeling like I might be out. I hate when I get this way, nervous and worried about what the results will be. It's not like I can do anything to change it now! I hope the rest of you are doing well, and you're still on track for your BFPs. We're coming up to the last part of the month, so hopefully we'll all get the answers we've been waiting for!
> 
> praying for you! and you cant get that way til af arrives! you are only 12dpo. I didnt get my bfp before til after af was late! so anything is possible. :) are you still testing everyday? I tested today to see if the trigger shot was still in my system and I had the faintest line still , but im only 5dpo so they say not to try testing til after 10dpo... Im thinking Im going to follow it til its gone so I dont get excited over a false postive! lol.... how are you feeling? are you still taking the progesterone?Click to expand...

Thank you! I know, 12DPO is still early, but it is so hard to keep waiting! I am still testing every day, entering my negative tests in FF just so I can see when or if they go positive. :) I'm feeling fine, today there wasn't much nausea but I took a REALLY long nap (DS2 was sleeping during part of it, and DS1 was playing downstairs). I woke up with DS2 sitting beside me looking at me. Usually he just starts jumping on my bed! I think the nap was a couple hours long and I had a hard time keeping my eyes open once I started to wake up. So definitely feeling tired today, still feeling twitches around my uterus. My appetite has been reduced the past few days. But I can't count on so much of these symptoms because they could easily be caused by the Progesterone. I'm still taking it every night.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm not long now to test my cycles are anything from 28 to 33 so just going to wait x x x


----------



## amyrose2

still no af here am now 5 days late and bfn grrrr!


----------



## LittleBird

amyrose2 said:


> still no af here am now 5 days late and bfn grrrr!

Aw -- being in limbo stinks! I hope you get an answer soon! A BFP, preferably!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me so on to 3rd round of clomid this month i am using everything conceive plus decaff green tea grapefruit juice if any of you girls used soft cups witch ones did you use think i am going to ask my doc if she will send me for a scan to see if i respond well on 100mg going to try and loses 2 stone then i am 10 stone on a good note i had a brill work out at the gym done 15minute run 5 minute walk 10 minutes on crosstrainer and some light weights feel great not done it for 3 weeks x x x x


----------



## LadyKate1980

I'm here! Holy cow!!


----------



## LittleBird

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls :af: got me so on to 3rd round of clomid this month i am using everything conceive plus decaff green tea grapefruit juice if any of you girls used soft cups witch ones did you use think i am going to ask my doc if she will send me for a scan to see if i respond well on 100mg going to try and loses 2 stone then i am 10 stone on a good note i had a brill work out at the gym done 15minute run 5 minute walk 10 minutes on crosstrainer and some light weights feel great not done it for 3 weeks x x x x

Sorry the witch came to visit. :hugs:

I haven't used soft cups or green tea or grapefruit juice! Maybe I need to try some new stuff next cycle! :)


----------



## CRC25

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls :af: got me so on to 3rd round of clomid this month i am using everything conceive plus decaff green tea grapefruit juice if any of you girls used soft cups witch ones did you use think i am going to ask my doc if she will send me for a scan to see if i respond well on 100mg going to try and loses 2 stone then i am 10 stone on a good note i had a brill work out at the gym done 15minute run 5 minute walk 10 minutes on crosstrainer and some light weights feel great not done it for 3 weeks x x x x

Aw man Im sorry that af arrived :( Dont know anything about softcups sorry. and I would def. ask to be scanned while on clomid :) Good Luck this cycle :) is this your 3rd round of 100mg ?


----------



## rachelbubble

Morning!!

Im out!!! Started getting a little brown tinged CM on Sunday and today AF has hit!!! Roll on June/July!! 

Thanks for all your support ladies x x x


----------



## Cornish

Sorry af got you Rachel :hugs:xxx


----------



## rachelbubble

Cornish said:


> Sorry af got you Rachel :hugs:xxx

Im with you fully in June now!! x x


----------



## amyrose2

still no AF im peed off waiting now


----------



## WoodyA

How long since your mc Amy?


----------



## amyrose2

WoodyA said:


> How long since your mc Amy?

19th of april hun x


----------

